# ★ October & November 2020 Hedgehogs ★



## Pineberry

◀ October 2020 Hedgehogs! ▶ 
​
​​Welcome, all October & November 2020 Mommies! This is the place where we share our journeys as we grow our beloved little hoglets!

Total = 20
:blue: = 6
:pink: = 3
:yellow: = 3


*October 3rd*
✦ Pineberry :blue:


*October 10th*
✦ Stacey1986


*October 12th*
✦ JessdueJan :yellow:
​
*October 13th*
✦ Fitz2020 :yellow:


*October 14th*
✦ Catmumof4 :pink:


*October 17th*
✦ Joannaxoxo :blue:​


*October 19th*
✦ Poas addict


*October 20th*
✦ love.peace


*October 25th*
✦ co_fostermom :blue:


*October 28th*
✦ Jessabear36 :angel:


*October 31st*
✦ Fein_but_wai
✦ Sn0wbunnie:angel:


*November 2nd*
✦ EmmaVH


*November 3rd*
✦ Fern81 :blue:


*November 8th*
✦ AzureOrchid :blue:


*November 10th*
✦ Lissy_Sweetie :blue:


*November 11th*
✦ jellybeanxx :yellow:


*November 15th*
✦ Flueky88 :pink:
✦ victorial8

​*November 17th*
✦ CC94 :pink:


*November 30th*​
✦ Miss_Bump

​


​


----------



## stacey1986

Awwwww yeyyyyyy!!!!! We have somewhere to beeeee \\:D/\\:D/

This is awesome hahahaa


----------



## JessdueJan

Hi, can I join please?

I got my bfp on 30th January which according to my dates was only 7dpo so Im guessing roughly I'll be due around the 15th October xx


----------



## Fitz2020

Hey according to LMS I will be due on the 13th Oct. 
I’m having awful anxiety at the moment though. I just don’t feel pregnant. I’m dying for some symptoms. I did feel it last week as I got a bad cold and had slightly tender boobs and was v tired but those symptoms seem to be pretty much gone, I’m always tired but it doesn’t seem to be the same extreme as last week. I just need to feel pregnant.


----------



## JessdueJan

Fitz2020 said:


> Hey according to LMS I will be due on the 13th Oct.
> I’m having awful anxiety at the moment though. I just don’t feel pregnant. I’m dying for some symptoms. I did feel it last week as I got a bad cold and had slightly tender boobs and was v tired but those symptoms seem to be pretty much gone, I’m always tired but it doesn’t seem to be the same extreme as last week. I just need to feel pregnant.

I'm also struggling for symptoms at the moment, slight nauseated feeling if I go more than a few hours without eating but that's about it. I'm trying to stay positive and think back to my last pregnancies, I don't think I had any symptoms with them until a bit further on so hoping that's the case this time too.

I'm still doing a pregnancy test every morning and they seem to be getting darker so I'm taking that as reassurance xx


----------



## Fitz2020

@JessdueJan I know so am I, it’s crazy but I can’t help it. I’m 17 DPO now and have been getting positives since day 9 or 10. This morning was very positive, like I don’t think it can get any darker but I just worry because it says it can take a month for HCG to leave your system and I’ve had a MMC before so I just don’t know. I just couldn’t cope if I lost this baby. Sorry I’m such a pain and can’t seem to keep positive.


----------



## JessdueJan

Fitz2020 said:


> @JessdueJan I know so am I, it’s crazy but I can’t help it. I’m 17 DPO now and have been getting positives since day 9 or 10. This morning was very positive, like I don’t think it can get any darker but I just worry because it says it can take a month for HCG to leave your system and I’ve had a MMC before so I just don’t know. I just couldn’t cope if I lost this baby. Sorry I’m such a pain and can’t seem to keep positive.
> 
> View attachment 1078124

No need for apologies! It is so worrying in these early stages :hugs:

Test line is definitely darker than the control line there so looking great xx


----------



## JessdueJan

https://www.upl.co/uploads/IMG202002050911221580907917.jpg

Here's mine from today at 13dpo x


----------



## Pineberry

Those tests look very good Fitz and Jess. I dont think you need to worry!

Fitz, it's really normal for no real symptoms to be kicking in at 17dpo. I'm at 5+1 (25 DPO) and still dont feel much. They say the real symptom should start at around 6 weeks.

When I wiped before, I saw the smallest little stain of blood on the paper and have been feeling really uneasy ever since. It wasn't like a huge spot and if I hadn't looked at the paper really closely, I likely wouldn't have noticed... it was literally a tiny dot. 

Decided to go in for another blood draw after all and I'm going today rather than tomorrow. Hoping my numbers turn out okay for where I'm at.


----------



## Fitz2020

@JessdueJan it really is so hard to keep positive. I suppose we just have to let it be and hope that baby will stay put and we will feel some symptoms soon. Yours is definitely a line, anyway.


----------



## Fitz2020

@Pineberry aw that’s stressful, I know every little thing will drive us mad. You’re better off to get it checked out. 
Please let us know and I’ll be thinking of you. Sending you hugs.


----------



## stacey1986

Pineberry said:


> Those tests look very good Fitz and Jess. I dont think you need to worry!
> 
> Fitz, it's really normal for no real symptoms to be kicking in at 17dpo. I'm at 5+1 (25 DPO) and still dont feel much. They say the real symptom should start at around 6 weeks.
> 
> When I wiped before, I saw the smallest little stain of blood on the paper and have been feeling really uneasy ever since. It wasn't like a huge spot and if I hadn't looked at the paper really closely, I likely wouldn't have noticed... it was literally a tiny dot.
> 
> Decided to go in for another blood draw after all and I'm going today rather than tomorrow. Hoping my numbers turn out okay for where I'm at.

Let us know the outcome @Pineberry 

Fitz and Jess your lines look brill! I know it's hard to stay positive. I'm the other way around to you two. Even though obviously I want all to be well with baby I'm praying for no symptoms as I had hyperemesis with my last baby.
I'm a bit anxious as my last pregnancy was 10 years ago. Its along time lol.


----------



## Fitz2020

@stacey1986 its so hard to keep the positive vibes going this time I find. I would love some sickness, just for a minute to know baby is still there and growing. Sounds so stupid but I just hate not knowing.
I don’t think I was as bad on my little boy even though he was first pregnancy after my missed miscarriage.


----------



## Pineberry

Just went to the hospital and they did an ultrasound but of course its still too early to really see anything. We did see the gestational sac which was way bigger than last time (they did a brief ultrasound when I first came in at 4w+2). And now that I look at my ultrasound pic, Im pretty certain I can see a yolk sac in there!

They also took my blood and now I am waiting for them to upload the beta results on the hospital app. Ugh, Im a little anxious about seeing a number thats way too low for my gestational age.


----------



## stacey1986

@fitz yeah I understand, symptoms will come it's still really really early isn't it.

@Pineberry awww that's lovely that you atleast got to see something. We don't get that over here. I'm sure your numbers will be just fine


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all! Soo I feel a bit of a fraud if I'm honest with you!! I found out yesterday that I'm pregnant! We weren't trying and only dtd 1x this month. My last period was 4th Jan so roughly about 4 weeks. I used a due date calculator that put me at 10th October. This is baby number 6 for me, and I'm terrified. I have fibromyalgia and last 2 Labour's were a horror show so I feel I need the support if it's still ok to join you girls? Xx


----------



## JessdueJan

Catmumof4 said:


> Hey all! Soo I feel a bit of a fraud if I'm honest with you!! I found out yesterday that I'm pregnant! We weren't trying and only dtd 1x this month. My last period was 4th Jan so roughly about 4 weeks. I used a due date calculator that put me at 10th October. This is baby number 6 for me, and I'm terrified. I have fibromyalgia and last 2 Labour's were a horror show so I feel I need the support if it's still ok to join you girls? Xx

Of course it's OK to join! We also only DtD once last month, we were sort of not trying not preventing/half arsed trying but last month I had a tissue infection in my face and then OH had an abscess in his gum so we were not really in the mood the majority of the time.

Baby no6, how exciting!! Are your older ones boys, girls or a mix? xx


----------



## JessdueJan

@Pineberry so pleased the gestational sac is looking bigger. Wish we got early scans over here, I'm trying to persaude OH we should pay for one at 8 weeks, he isn't convinced though xx


----------



## Fitz2020

@Catmumof4 Hey, of course you’re welcome. We’re all going through something different. It’s a tough journey on all of us and we need to stick together and help one another.


----------



## Fitz2020

@Pineberry that sounds like good news with the US. I hope and pray that your bloods will be good today. Thinking of you. Xxx


----------



## stacey1986

Catmumof4 said:


> Hey all! Soo I feel a bit of a fraud if I'm honest with you!! I found out yesterday that I'm pregnant! We weren't trying and only dtd 1x this month. My last period was 4th Jan so roughly about 4 weeks. I used a due date calculator that put me at 10th October. This is baby number 6 for me, and I'm terrified. I have fibromyalgia and last 2 Labour's were a horror show so I feel I need the support if it's still ok to join you girls? Xx

Welcome to the group hun. We are here to support one another hopefully we all have happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## Fitz2020

@Pineberry hey any word from your bloods ? X


----------



## Pineberry

Thanks for the encouraging words ladies! I did not get the results from the bloodwork yet :( feels like they forgot about me... last time it was there within 2 hours.

But it all feels good still so far, no spotting or anything since that little drop of blood yesterday.



JessdueJan said:


> @Pineberry so pleased the gestational sac is looking bigger. Wish we got early scans over here, I'm trying to persaude OH we should pay for one at 8 weeks, he isn't convinced though xx

Yeah, before reading these forums I had no idea that in the US and UK you had to wait that long for a first ultrasound! I will be honest and say I could NOT wait that long and would most definitely pay for a private scan. Just for peace on mind and ensure baby is developing on track.

When are you all going to announce!? :)

My colleagues already know (we are a small team and they all knew we had been TTC and knew of my previous loss) and if my 7 week ultrasound shows a perfect little bean, I will call and tell my mom and dad that day.

We will announce to my in-laws (bf and I are not married yet but I call them that anyways heheh) when we visit at the end of February, where I should be almost 9 weeks I think, the likelihood of miscarriage is way down by then so I think its safe enough. They will be SO SO happy, as its their first grandchild!!


----------



## Pineberry

Also, welcome @Catmumof4! I've added you for the 10th of Oct! :winkwink:


----------



## JessdueJan

@Pineberry We are holding off announcing for as long as possible. OH has told his sister because he felt he needed to say it out loud to someone to get it off his chest, ha. And I have told my best friend as I was sending her photos of my tests to check for me! But other than that I am hoping to wait until around the 16 week mark at least but will depend on how much I show.
We have 4 older children and 9 months is such a long time for them to be waiting and possibly getting anxious over the baby's arrival but we also don't want everyone else knowing except them. We will tell them as soon as it becomes obvious and then will announce to everyone else after that. xx


----------



## JessdueJan

Think sickness is kicking in slowly but surely. Out for breakfast with my dad today and I had to excuse myself and throw up when our breakfast arrived then have just felt nauseous on and off all day xx


----------



## Pineberry

@JessdueJan Wow you're waiting until 16 weeks! That's impressive. I could never have the patience for that :lol: and you're already having symptoms! Hahah I never thought I'd say I'm jealous of someone's nausea! 5+3 today and still just tender boobs, sometimes queasy feeling in the stomach, fatigue and dull aches/pressure in the uterus.


LADIES! 

I finally got my beta results this morning from 2 days ago (when I was 25 DPO) and they were 5442 mIU/ml at 25 DPO / 5+1 :happydance::happydance:

I used a beta calculator and this means that they doubled every 47.4 hours since my last blood draw last week at 19 DPO!

19 DPO (4w+2) - 653 mIU/ml
25 DPO (5w+1) - 5442 mIU/ml

I feel like that's a reaaaallly nice progression, and according to the betabase this is a very good value for 25 DPO. I feel so much more at ease now. 

Bf wants me to do a final blood draw tomorrow (because the doc had asked me to) which I think is a bit excessive because I feel like we already have proof that my HCG is progressing the way it should, but I'll do it just to make him happy.

Also... today I've noticed quite a lot of brown discharge. Did some research and apparently it's very normal to have brown spotting this stage. So I'm not too worried, especially because my HCG looks so good. No cramps either so all should be fine.


----------



## Fitz2020

@Pineberry thats absolutely amazing news. I’m so happy you you. So so delighted. They sound great too! 

I am really wishing for symptoms too, I’m tired but I’m always tired and it could be part of my Crohn’s disease which comes with chronic exhaustion. I just need to know if everything is ok and no point asking for US as I’m only 4+3 and I know we would see anything yet


----------



## JessdueJan

@Pineberry awesome news!! So pleased for you.

@Fitz2020 my 10 year old son has crohns disease too, I can't imagine going through pregnancy with the added exhaustion that crohns causes anyway. You're an absolute warrior and I take my hat off to you. xx


----------



## Pineberry

Thanks lovelies! I was so ecstatic to see that number :)

We’ll go later today for one final beta... But really don’t feel like it’s necessary. Also, since we’ll already be at the hospital later, we’ll be making an appointment for our first ultrasound! Yeyy!!

Light-brown spotting lasted all day yesterday but eased off in the evening and today I haven’t had any.

BTW, last night I managed to go to the gym for the first time in 26 days! My first pregnant work-out! Proud \\:D/ It was a very light workout though.

How are you all doing ladies?

I’m thinking of combining this bumper thread with the November babies, since we’re such a small group! So we’d be October + November bumpers


----------



## Fitz2020

@Pineberry sounds good to me. 
I hope everything goes ok with your last Beta. I’m still the same fairly symptomless except for I’m exhausted today but I wasn’t in bed until 1am so I think that’s why. I want some symptoms. I know that sounds mental to most people though!!!


----------



## Pineberry

@Fitz2020 I’m sure your symptoms will start soon enough :)

Ugh... litte update on me. Such a rollercoaster. Before we went to get our blood draw today, I went to the toilet, wiped and saw blood... not brown this time, but pink/red. And it was quite a fair bit of spotting each time I wiped.

I tried to stay calm and we went to the hospital. Turns out the department that draws blood was already closed, so we couldn’t do the beta.

Since I was a bit panicked I decided to go to urgent care again...

While explaining the situation to the triage lady, I just broke down and cried... a lot. UGH... I hate crying in front of strangers.

So we then went up to the Ob/Gyn floor and the lady doctor was very nice, way better than the previous two. She did an ultrasound and we could see the yolk sac as well as the embryo. There was a hint of a flicker which she said *could* be the heartbeat, but she couldn’t be 100% certain. So that was a bit of a relief :flower: I loved seing the embryo...

She said it wasn’t necessary to do yet another beta test like the previous doctor had ordered, as it was evident on the ultrasound that my pregnancy was progressing.

I asked during the ultrasound if she could see anything abnormal in my uterus that could’ve been the cause of the spotting, and she said she couldn’t tell for sure, but that something with my endometrium looked a little "detached". Told me that the pregnancy is still ok for now, I should take it easy, not exercise for a while (I’d told her I went to the gym yesterday).

Feeling a bit better now but still worried. Checked down there just now and there’s barely anything there now, just a bit of light-brownish again.


----------



## HLx

Pineberry while stalking this thread o just realised you're due your lovely little Portuguese baby on my birthday! Congratulations to you! <3


----------



## Pineberry

HLx said:


> Pineberry while stalking this thread o just realised you're due your lovely little Portuguese baby on my birthday! Congratulations to you! <3

Aww that's lovely!! :flower: Thank you for your kind message :hugs:


----------



## Poas addict

Hi guys just found this now I got my bfp yesterday, I'll be due on October 19th :)


----------



## Pineberry

Poas addict said:


> Hi guys just found this now I got my bfp yesterday, I'll be due on October 19th :)
> 
> View attachment 1078308

Ahh how fantastic!! Added you to the list! :happydance:


----------



## Fitz2020

Amazing news @Poas addict . Welcome to the group. I’m also a poas addict. Still doing tests. I’m petrified of losing this baby and feel better when I see a strong line. I know that doesn’t actually mean anything but I still can’t help it. 

Oh @Pineberry you just have got such a fright, thank god everything is ok. Lovely to get to see your beautiful baby. Xxx


----------



## Pineberry

@Fitz2020 Yea was scary for sure! But no more spotting since then so thats really good :)

Just for the sake of documenting all the details, my ultrasound from yesterday (5w+4)! The round ball-type thing is the yolk sac and there is the tiny embryo right above it. :cloud9:


----------



## Fitz2020

Aw that’s amazing @Pineberry so lovely to see. 

I woke up with a really stuffy nose and a sore throat this morning, I’m hoping that’s good but would love some other sign. Feel I should have more by now. Xxx


----------



## Fitz2020

How many weeks/days were you for this scan @Pineberry xxxxx


----------



## Pineberry

Going by LMP I was 5w4d, but according to the ultrasound I was measuring 5w5d it seems since that it what it said in the corner of the scan. But I’ll stick to calculating my gestation by LMP so for me 5w+4. Can’t believe I’m officially 6 weeks on Tuesday, time flies! And I feel like the 6 week mark is such a milestone somehow!! 

Yay for some maybe-symptoms starting! How many weeks + days are you now? I will BET you that symptoms will start to hit once you pass that 6 week mark


----------



## Fitz2020

@Pineberry I’m 4 weeks 5 days. Exactly 1 week behind you, I’ll be 5 weeks on Tuesday. Just can’t wait for an early scan, that might ease my worries, I hope. Xxx


----------



## stacey1986

How is everyone doing?? 

Anyone having trouble sleeping?? I'm 5w+2 today and cannot seem to get a good sleep at all! Its torture! When I do have nausea it seems to be at night too which isn't helping. But this lack of sleep is no good at all!! Lol

@Pineberry awwww lovely scan, glad everything's ok


----------



## Fitz2020

@stacey1986 im sleeping ok other than my little boy coming into me at around 2am every night. He sleeps in my bed then until morning.


----------



## Fitz2020

Just got this this afternoon! By LMP I’m 5 weeks tomorrow so this was great to see today. Do you think that the fact that they have progressed that means that the HCG is rising and it’s all good even with the lack of symptoms. Xxx


----------



## JessdueJan

@Fitz2020 I was just coming here to ask the same thing. Mine progressed from 1-2 on Thursday to 2-3 today. Which is about right as I'm guessing I'm 4+4 so I was wondering if that meant everything was progressing OK so far xx


----------



## Pineberry

@stacey1986 Pretty cool you're having nausea already at least hah! But yes, I'm not having the best time sleeping either!

Feels like now the symptoms are really intensifying, been so fatigued all day, peed every 20 mins, and boobs are a LOT more tender today than they have been previously! Very curious to see how week 6 of my pregnancy will go!!

Fitz and Jess, yes, the tests progressing are definitely a sign that HCG is increasing. The more HCG the test picks up, the darker the line. So looks like things are developing well for both of you! I'm so stoked for ya girls! :happydance:

uuughh, I wanted to have my first "real" ultrasound around 18th of Feb (so I'd be 7 weeks) but they couldn't book me in until the 24th (so will be almost 8 weeks instead, and yes I know I'm spoiled & shouldn't complain because most of you guys have to wait longer for your first scan!). So 2 more weeks until we get to see bub, and until I can tell my parents.


----------



## stacey1986

Pineberry said:


> @stacey1986 Pretty cool you're having nausea already at least hah! But yes, I'm not having the best time sleeping either!
> 
> Feels like now the symptoms are really intensifying, been so fatigued all day, peed every 20 mins, and boobs are a LOT more tender today than they have been previously! Very curious to see how week 6 of my pregnancy will go!!
> 
> Fitz and Jess, yes, the tests progressing are definitely a sign that HCG is increasing. The more HCG the test picks up, the darker the line. So looks like things are developing well for both of you! I'm so stoked for ya girls! :happydance:
> 
> uuughh, I wanted to have my first "real" ultrasound around 18th of Feb (so I'd be 7 weeks) but they couldn't book me in until the 24th (so will be almost 8 weeks instead, and yes I know I'm spoiled & shouldn't complain because most of you guys have to wait longer for your first scan!). So 2 more weeks until we get to see bub, and until I can tell my parents.

Yeah atleast it's a good sign everything is ok with baba hahaha. 

I really need to figure a way to get a good sleep though. I've been so exhausted it's awful. I cant function on no sleep lol

Yeah we have to wait until 12/13 weeks here. It's so good you get early scans. 2 weeks isn't too long to wait


----------



## Pineberry

Yepp, I can relate to the fatigue issues. Sometimes I have a hard time staying awake at my desk during work. :shy: Can't wait for the second trimester! 

This is my first proper pregnancy and I still can't get over the fact that there is a tiny life growing inside of me. Like, I just find it so wild and surreal. 

We have the next appointments all set now! 

8 week scan - 24th of Feb (7w+6)
12 week scan - 25th of March (12w+1)

And a whole bunch of blood tests that we have to do at my 10 week mark.

Ahhhh this is all so crazy! Can't believe it's happening for real now.

Hope all of you are doing well?!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hi ladies,

I'm moving over here to join you all! I tested again this morning, I'm 12dpo and the line is darker. I'm saving a digital test to try in 2 days. My due date would be Oct 23, 2020. Not much symptoms for me except a bit more tired and a hormonal headache that started yesterday afternoon. The headache was really bad last night but it's mostly gone now. 

I don't think i got any nausea in my previous pregnancies until around week 6. But I did have sore boobs before the BFP the last couple times... nothing yet. I haven't been pregnant in almost 7 years, so I figured my body has changed some. I know my cycle and AF symptoms are different than they were 10 years ago, so perhaps my pregnancy symptoms will have changed too. 

Pineberry - I'm glad your scan and blood test have been good. I've never bled during pregnancy so that must have been scary. But I've heard a lot of people bleed a little so it can be normal.


----------



## JessdueJan

Today I have a period type ache in my lower abdomen. Not doubled over type pain but enough for me not to be able to forget its there... Is this OK or should I be worried? x


----------



## JessdueJan

@Joannaxoxo congratulations!!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

JessdueJan said:


> Today I have a period type ache in my lower abdomen. Not doubled over type pain but enough for me not to be able to forget its there... Is this OK or should I be worried? x

I'd say that's normal. Lots of stretching and hormones going on. It's only a worry I think if they get intense, which could mean ectopic.


----------



## JessdueJan

Joannaxoxo said:


> I'd say that's normal. Lots of stretching and hormones going on. It's only a worry I think if they get intense, which could mean ectopic.

Thankyou. I should remember these things from my last 3 pregnancies but I'm just so over anxious and worried this time for some reason. It's been 6 years since I was last pregnant and I can't remember the early stages at all :oops:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

JessdueJan said:


> Thankyou. I should remember these things from my last 3 pregnancies but I'm just so over anxious and worried this time for some reason. It's been 6 years since I was last pregnant and I can't remember the early stages at all :oops:

Me too! Almost 7 years for me... my youngest is 6 now. Can't believe my oldest is going to be 8 next month!


----------



## Pineberry

@Joannaxoxo Heyy so good to have you here! Congrats again!!! :D Such exciting times for all of us!

About my bleeding - I've come to the conclusion that it must have been from sex and its resulting climax :oops: we had DTD quite shortly before I found the spotting. Later on I researched a LOT online and it seems to be a real thing - during climax the uterus contracts, which can expel some blood from your system.

So just a heads up to the other ladies on here-- climaxing, doesn't matter if from sex or just by yourself, can definitely lead to spotting! Wish I had known this so I wouldn't have gotten so panicked.

@JessdueJan Don't worry about that at all - I had that dull ache a LOT during week 3, 4 and 5 (it's eased off now that I'm 6w). It's very normal :)


----------



## JessdueJan

Thanks @Pineberry! Good to know I'm not the only one who's had it and all is fine xx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

@Pineberry - good to know... I've also heard that the cervix is more sensitive and prone bleeding when pregnant (from our increase in blood). I have a vague memory of some spotting after sex when pregnant in the past. Also a heads up... sex is 'dry' later in pregnancy so get yourself some lube lol. At least for me, I found that the natural 'lady juices' (sorry tmi) don't really happen when pregnant.... and also when breastfeeding for me. It wasn't until ovulation returned that sex became normal again.


----------



## Fitz2020

@JessdueJan i also have that dull pain in my abdomen at times and it worries me too, thinking I’ll be bleeding when I go to the toilet. Oh why does early pregnancy have to be so stressful! God knows we want these babies so much, so just let them grow safely!!! I wish it was that easy. 

@Joannaxoxo welcome and congrats to you. Nice to see some more people join the group. 

AFM, boobs are definitely more tender but not too sore today. That’s a good sign! Have a scan for 12th March so will be 9 weeks and 3 day’s but will prob try to get it in earlier if I can change it, the stress is not doing me or my Crohn’s any good so I think I just need to see baby so will see if my obstetrician can fit me in around 7 and 3 days. Fingers crossed. I have ulcers in my mouth which is Crohn’s related but also prob the stress of worrying, they’re excruciating and I can’t eat too well with them which is not good as I am already on the v slim side. 

Sorry for the rant ladies, needed to vent.


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey everyone sorry for no reply but jeez didn't I talk up the no symptoms!! I spent since Fri throwing up, God awful reflux and just generally wanting to crawl in a ball and die but I have found I can take ranitidine so I finally got some sleep!! Thank God!! 

So glad everyone is progressing so Well!! Fingers xd we all make it! 

Coming off my medication for my fibromyalgia has made me pretty grumpy and I feel sorry for the kids and dh lol

Pee on a stick addict I recognise your name! My youngest was due Sept 2018 would u have been in that thread? 

Hope everyone is ok today xx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Catmumof4 - so sorry your feeling so awful! But glad the medication is helping you sleep.

What pregnancy snacks/meals are you all eating at the moment? I had my first wave of nausea this morning and couldn't finish my eggs and toast for breakfast. At work I brought a dried fruit and nut mix, some crackers, an apple and granola bar... with chicken noodle soup for lunch. What other suggestions have you got? So far I haven't had any aversions to food yet and my sense of smell has yet increase. In previous pregnancies I never threw up but was very sensitive to scents and went off many foods... I think it hit around 5/6 weeks... so I know its coming.


----------



## JessdueJan

I had scrambled eggs on toast last week and that also brought on a severe wave of nausea for me. 
At the minute I'm doing OK food aversion wise, I'm addicted to satsumas all of a sudden though. They're getting me through the day! x


----------



## Catmumof4

I seem to have hit the food aversion and smells issue early. I can't eat anything beef so far Bolognese, meatballs and burgers have made me vom so that's not good. Anything plain is what my system wants but if u have any better ideas I'd love to know!

Sorry if it's tmi but I have had some pretty bad pains in the right side and some spotting got to go Drs at 5.20. Bit scared if I'm honest x


----------



## JessdueJan

Good luck at the doctors @Catmumof4, keeping my fingers crossed for you that all is OK xx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Good luck catmumof4 - fingers cross everything is ok. [-o&lt;


----------



## stacey1986

Gl @Catmumof4 hope everything is ok.

How are you girls doing?? I've slept a bit better the last few nights which is good, still absolutely shattered tho. Deffo think it's my age as wasnt tired like this with the last 2. 
I'm having some sensitivity to smell but not an awful lot. Still having nausea coming and going throughout the day, not actually been sick yet tho which is a godsend for me!! It seems to be worse at night or when hungry.

Hope you girls are all ok


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Stacey... glad you haven’t been too sick, let’s hope that’s all you get this time around :)

Not feeling too much symptom wise. A bit more hungry and thirsty than usual and a tiny bit of nausea yesterday morning. I’m also having trouble sleeping, I seem to go to sleep ok but waking around 3am and can’t go back to sleep. Took my digital pregnancy test today, was expecting to see 1-2 weeks but it says 2-3 (I’m 4 weeks exactly today).... so I guess I can say it’s official!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Actually, just looking at the calendar, I think I'm only 3 weeks, 6 days. lol. Anyway, made my first prenatal doctors appointment, which is in 2 weeks time. How is everyone else doing/feeling?


----------



## co_fostermom

Hey Ladies! I'm 6 days past transfer today and officially calling a :bfp: This was my fourth FET cycle. In the past cycles I did hormone replacement therapy. This cycle I did a medicated-assisted natural cycle, so I grew some eggies and ovulated and now am just on progesterone support. My tests seem super strong for where I am in the cycle (normally they are barely there faint but that's not the case at all with this). Hoping this little baby sticks. 

I'm not ready to start a pregnancy journal (not until I hear a heartbeat), but I am ready to join you lovelies! I'm pretty sure I'm due 10/25 but I'm secretly hoping Baby shows up on my birthday which is the 21st.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Congratulations Foster! I'm so happy for you! Do you have an increased chance of multiples? Curious and could explain good positive tests.


----------



## co_fostermom

I do have an increased chance of identical twins, but not fraternal. That would definitely be a plot twist lol! I'm just hoping there's one in there who is super healthy and can take this the long haul.


----------



## JessdueJan

Congratulations @co_fostermom. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy!! x


----------



## Pineberry

fostermommmm!!! Yaaaay! I'm SO thrilled you are here with us :yipee: You deserved that BFP so much! Hoping for a realllllly really sticky bean!:hugs2:

@stacey1986 doing okay over here, I've finally had my first bouts of nausea in the last two days! Also, extreme lack of appetite and the thought of eating my usual daily protein bar turns me off SO much right now, so probably some food aversion too!

Have also definitely had increased cramps today and yesterday, very mild luckily, but still noticable. I guess things are moving around and growing a bunch in there.

11 days left till ultrasound:wohoo:


----------



## co_fostermom

The fatigue hit my like a brick wall this morning. I literally felt like I could have fallen asleep walking up the stairs to my office. 

I also was sweating up a storm this morning. If I’m honest, I feel way more than 6 days pregnant.


----------



## Fitz2020

Congrats @co_fostermom , so happy for you. A fingers crossed for sticky babies for everyone in this group. 
I’m off work today and tomorrow will an ear infection and just feeling miserable in general. I still don’t have pregnancy symptoms except I’m exhausted and I’m always tired because of my Crohn’s. ](*,) I wish I could feel pregnant and then I’d stop worrying and stressing myself out


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Fitz - lots of time left for the nausea to kick in.. then you'll wish it didn't lol. Sorry your tired though. 

Not feeling much here either but I know it's still so early. I don't think I had much sickness until around 5-6 weeks with my other pregnancies... I was lucky with my daughter, my nausea didn't last more than 2 weeks but I had horrible food aversions for quite awhile.

So I've made my first prenatal visit in 2 weeks and am having my blood taken today. I was super excited about doing baby stuff but then had a really horrible voicemail from my Dad which has killed the excitement. My Dad is very mentally ill and can say such nasty things to his family. Sorry, just needed to vent.


----------



## Fitz2020

@Joannaxoxo Im sorry about your dad, that must be really hard.

Yes, you’re probably right about the sickness etc but I just wish I could feel it for a day or two and know that everything is ok. I’m 5 weeks 2 days today and going for an early scan at 7 weeks 1 day. My anxiety is too bad to wait for my 9 week 3 day app.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Fitz - I'm sorry your anxious, definitely take advantage of the early scan to put your mind at ease. The waiting at this period is so hard.


----------



## JessdueJan

I have a scan at 9 week 3 days too but am considering booking an earlier one to help put my mind at ease a bit sooner. 

@Joannaxoxo - sorry about the voicemail, sending hugs xx


----------



## co_fostermom

How is everyone today? Happy Valentine’s Day!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Happy Valentine's Day to you all too! <3

Not feeling much really. I'm trying to be happy with not feeling sick because I know I'll regret wanting to feel nauseous when it comes around. Slight sensitive nipples but only when bumped and little more tired then usual. But only 4 weeks today so I know it's still early.

How is everyone else? Got any valentines plans?


----------



## Pineberry

Doing ok over here, but daaamn I am so irritable today. Pretty sure its the hormones. I was just annoyed at every little thing. Co-workers are all at a birthday party now and I half-regret not going with them, but in the end I am just way too tired and moody today to be up for social stuff.

We don't really 'do' Valentines day, but I did receive an unexpected rose from my sweetheart so that was cute! Now we're going to have a lazy, chilled night in with pizza (for him) and pasta (for me... I'm craving pasta lately, don't know why). Putting some netflix on soon and just relax :)


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Hi everyone! Just got my BFP this morning! I'm due 10/31 with baby #5!


----------



## Fitz2020

@sn0wbunnie congrats, that’s great news. Welcome to the group. Nice to see it starting to
fill up.


----------



## co_fostermom

Pineberry I was super irritable yesterday as well, but I wasn't quite 4 weeks yet. I think this is too early lol. On the positive side, I got on the case of the president of the board of my company (it's a long story, but my boss really needs to be phased out...desperately) and I just felt extra bold. It worked to my benefit when he stumbled across the stage for final bows (I work for an opera company) because he was SO trashed. I was nervous he was going to fall into the orchestra pit.


Sn0wbunnie YAY!!!!! Congrats!!!!! Oh my gosh baby #5 SO exciting! You are a brave woman!


----------



## love.peace

Wanted to say hi. 
I'm due around 20th October. 
My only symptom is tiredness and a little food aversion.


----------



## co_fostermom

Welcome love.peace!


----------



## co_fostermom

Hey for anyone who is not a first time mom, question here: is it normal to feel cramping and sometimes moderate sharp pains in early pregnancy?


----------



## JessaBear36

Hello ladies 
Not 100% sure when I ovulated but going off app I'm due Oct 28th 2020 .
When I get my first ultrasound then we'll Know for sure. So happy to be here after having a CP last month, here I am getting positive tests. think my af due in 3 days. I won't lie I'm nervous but feeling very good about this pregnancy. Hoping this is finally our take home baby. 

Here a some of the hpts I've taken so far. They are not in order.


<3Wish all of us a happy healthy 9 months<3


----------



## Pineberry

Yayy, welcome @love.peace, @sn0wbunnie and @JessaBear36 !! :haha: Congrats to all of you, lovely to see so many getting their BFPs!



co_fostermom said:


> Hey for anyone who is not a first time mom, question here: is it normal to feel cramping and sometimes moderate sharp pains in early pregnancy?

I am a first time mom :shy:, but I have had this in the earlier weeks and it did make me wonder if it was normal. The sharp pains were sometimes on the sides (ovary area) and sometimes in the middle of my belly or lower abdomen (stopped by week 5). I have had cramps almost every day from week 3 to 5, but they were dull / mild, not comparable at all to real AF cramps.


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all sorry it took so long to get back to You!! The bleeding turned out to be nothing but implanting (baby number 6 u would think I would be used to it!) And the pain they think is my fibromyalgia flaring up!!

Hey to all the newly pregnant mummys!!!!


----------



## JessaBear36

Pineberry- thank you!!


----------



## JessdueJan

@Catmumof4 so pleased everything is ok!

Welcome and congratulations to all you new ladies! xx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Catmumof4 - so glad everything is ok.

Welcome to the new ladies.

So 4 weeks and 3 days here. I honestly don't really feel pregnant. I have my usual energy and eating like normal. Woke up with pretty tender breasts this morning but they are back to feeling fine. No heightened sense of smell or aversions to food, no nausea. Only things different are that I feel like I'm much warmer than usual and a bit out of breath. When did aversions kick in for some of you? I thought it was around 5-6 weeks with my other kids but I remember being really tired. I just hate feeling so very normal and it's making me a little nervous. Thoughts?


----------



## co_fostermom

Joannaxoxo I'm 4 weeks and 3 days today too! And I'm also feeling a bit nervous because of how normal I feel. I would say that my symptoms exactly match yours - warmer than normal and a bit out of breath...so maybe that's totally normal? I've only ever been pregnant twice and both were miscarriages and both were different, so I really don't have anything good to judge it against, but maybe it's normal to feel normal right about now? I keep trying to remind myself that most people who aren't actively trying will just now be getting their first positives because they missed AF. 4 Weeks is AF, so if anything, that's something, right? 

Welcome JessaBear36! Congrats!

Today is beta day for me. Just waiting to hear back about the results.


----------



## Fitz2020

@co_fostermom ph that’s exciting, good luck with beta, let us know. 

@Joannaxoxo & @co_fostermom 
I’m 6 weeks tomorrow and until the weekend I didn’t feel anything other than tired and I have Crohn’s so my tiredness could be because of that. At the weekend my boobs were sore and I felt nauseous when I thought about food, that would have been 5 weeks 4 days. But the sore boobs and nausea seems to have gone away again(which is causing me to worry all over again!!!) I am a bit miserable with mouth ulcers and ear aches but they’re Crohn’s related I think. Definitely normal to not be feeling symptoms at 4 weeks 3 days but I know at that time I was driving myself crazy with worry over not having any, so I totally get it!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Ok, so I'm glad I'm not the only one. I don't remember having these worries in my last pregnancies. I think I feel more nervous because I'm a bit older this time and know miscarriages are more common the older you get. I am only 32 but had my last at 26, so it's just a different time of my life. 

Foster - you are right, at 4-5 weeks some people are only just discovering their period didn't show up. 

One thing I can say that is different is that my usual craving for sugar/chocolate/fruit is gone. I don't dislike them but I'm leaning towards crackers & veggies and dip, so more savory foods. I'm also drinking mostly water, no craving for my usual tea (but not disliking tea yet, just don't feel the need to have one). When pregnant with my daughter I could only stomach fruits (no veggies at all) for several weeks... we will see what the coming weeks are like.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Fitz - So sorry your crohn's is acting up so bad. Are the hormones making things worse?


----------



## Fitz2020

@Joannaxoxo I don’t know what’s wrong but I’m pretty miserable at the moment. Came home from work early today after being out Thursday and Friday and will be out tomorrow and Wednesday now too. I’m a teacher so we’re off Thursday and Friday for midterm. Hopefully the week will help me to recover. I’m going down to see my consultant Gastro doctor on Wednesday and hopefully he’ll he’ll me, id day he will want me to start a course of steroids to get the Inflammation under control which I know will only add to my anxiety. God I can’t want to have a scan and see baby and hear a heartbeat. Xxx


----------



## Catmumof4

Symptom wise at 6 weeks I'm feeling a little tired and nauseous at everything. If got acid reflux quite bad as well which sucks!! Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## co_fostermom

Betas today were at 177.9 - a very healthy positive! I have to go back in on Wednesday to make sure the levels are doubling as they should be.


----------



## Fitz2020

@co_fostermom that’s fantastic news.

Any of you ladies from Ireland and having baby is Cork??


----------



## Fitz2020

Just went to the toilet and wiped and had pink red tinged CM. I think something is happening. What do I do?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Fitz - hopefully just a tiny bit of spotting is left over from implantation... or if you had sex it could be from your cervix which is more sensitive than usual. If it develops into red blood I'd go see a doctor. Good luck, crossing my fingers that everything is ok.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

So the beginning of morning sickness/nausea has started. I felt it last night and a little this morning... sort of feels like a lump at the back of your throat but not painful like a sore throat. Also, my breasts are quite sore again, I turned over in bed too quick last night and ouch! The sides of my breasts are putting out some extra heat too, so something is changing with them :-k. Anyway, glad to be feeling something.


----------



## Fitz2020

@Joannaxoxo thanks. I didn’t have any implantation bleeding on any of my pregnancies so I don’t think it’s that. I have some cramps and a pain in my back so I don’t think it’s good. Just at the doctors office now so I’ll let you know. X


----------



## Pineberry

Joanna & fostermom, sounds like things are going quite well so far! So pleased to hear!

@Fitz2020, ugh, that's so stressful, sorry love. I really hope it's nothing, do let us know what came of the doctor visit :hugs2:


----------



## Fitz2020

@Pineberry Thank you, the doctor is sending me into the EPU but to be honest I know myself, my sore boobs and nausea are totally gone this morning and back and tummy aches. 
God this is so hard, why can’t things just go right .


----------



## co_fostermom

I'm so, so sorry Fitz2020. I've been through two miscarriages and it just totally sucks. I hope that everything turns out good though and that you get to have your take home baby. :hugs: :flower: We're here for you if you need us!


----------



## JessaBear36

12dpo af due tomorrow my fmu tests. Feeling really good about this pregnancy. We shall see... upset stomach for 2 days now and boobs started hurting today..cramping some.


----------



## JessaBear36

@Fitz2020 I pray everything goes ok. Update us after you've been seen. 
Praying for you!! I've had many losses it never gets any easier. I'm sorry =(


----------



## co_fostermom

One of my breasts hurt today, I had some sharp uterine pains (that thankfully went away after not so long) and as I was sitting eating breakfast I think I had my first bout of lightening crotch. It wasn't as bad as I know it could be, but it's nice to be experiencing something. Also a bit bloated today. I tried wearing my skinny jeans today and I decided to change into looser jeans about 20 minutes later lol. These feel SO much better! I don't know what I was thinking. Maybe hoping to fit into my skinny jeans one last day? I'm only 4 weeks 4 days after all.


----------



## Fitz2020

@co_fostermom thank you, my first pregnancy was a MMC at 7 weeks and had a D&C at 10 weeks due to some growth at 8 weeks. 

I had a healthy baby boy in April 2018 and now this pregnancy but I’ve been anxious since I found out I was pregnant, I just don’t have a good feeling.


----------



## co_fostermom

I totally understand @Fitz2020. My last pregnancy was also a MMC at 10 weeks (but baby had passed around 6 weeks). It was so disheartening because I had absolutely no sign I had miscarried and I even was starting to show. I have never made it so far to hear the heartbeat. That's what I'm really holding out for this time, and yes I understand the anxiousness. It hit me really hard. I really hope nothing is wrong and that your little Bub is totally okay. Symptoms do come and go. At least you know your body CAN handle pregnancy!!! We're here for you no matter what. :hugs:


----------



## Catmumof4

Fitz2020 said:


> @co_fostermom thank you, my first pregnancy was a MMC at 7 weeks and had a D&C at 10 weeks due to some growth at 8 weeks.
> 
> I had a healthy baby boy in April 2018 and now this pregnancy but I’ve been anxious since I found out I was pregnant, I just don’t have a good feeling.

Hey when are you going to the epu? I really hope it's good for You!

I have had a lot of aching and pains today so if been nervous myself x


----------



## Fitz2020

Hi girls, firstly thank you for your kind words and help. We had a scan and there is a baby in there and the Sonographer saw a heartbeat. We were beyond surprised and over joyed, I was sure it was a miscarriage. They couldn’t tell where the spotting had come from and to be honest I’m apprehensively excited and happy as I still have the aches and pains but we saw baby and it was so amazing and a definite relief. We just need baby to stay progressing. Thank you all again.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Fitz - I'm so relieved for you!


----------



## JessaBear36

Fitz2020 said:


> Hi girls, firstly thank you for your kind words and help. We had a scan and there is a baby in there and the Sonographer saw a heartbeat. We were beyond surprised and over joyed, I was sure it was a miscarriage. They couldn’t tell where the spotting had come from and to be honest I’m apprehensively excited and happy as I still have the aches and pains but we saw baby and it was so amazing and a definite relief. We just need baby to stay progressing. Thank you all again.
> 
> View attachment 1078910

Beautiful news!! Deff helps seeing a heartbeat.. did they say when ur due? Or how far along??


----------



## Fitz2020

I’m supposed to be 6 weeks today but measured 5weeks 6 days so fairly on track. Due the 13th according to my dates. They want to see me again in two weeks if nothing else happens. I have an app in 3 weeks with my private OB but will see the EPU anyway in two
Weeks for piece of mind.


----------



## co_fostermom

Fitz!!!! \\:D/:dance:


----------



## Pineberry

Ahhh I am so relieved to see this Fitz. And I am so glad that your mind can rest a little now and you got the reassurance you were in need of. The likelihood of miscarriage goes way down after detecting a heartbeat, so looks like you got one sticky bean there <3


----------



## Joannaxoxo

So I got my blood test results back and I'm just lightly low on red blood cell count, hemoglobin and platelet count (can see my results online). Everything else looks good. I just handed in my urine sample this morning, so I'll get my results for the pregnancy part in a day or two. I don't know if they test for beta/hcg here as I don't see it on my blood test... perhaps my urine sample will say? I go see the doctor next week, so I assume if my low test results were a major problem they would call me before then. I've never had any problems in pregnancy before so I'm not sure what to expect. 

How is everyone else doing? I'm pretty good... sore breasts, bloating, my sense of smell is getting stronger so I think aversions are right around the corner. I also get REALLY hungry all of a sudden but then can't eat very much. So glad to be feeling something though :D


----------



## co_fostermom

Thanks for the update Joanna! I'm kind of in the same boat - bloating, getting really hungry but then not wanting to eat, increasing sense of smell, and my boobs hurt pretty bad yesterday. We'll see what they do today. I've also been pretty gassy - it's embarrassing! I'm sitting here sipping on my coffee this morning and my stomach is starting to get upset, which tells me my coffee drinking days are nearing their end. :shock::brat::sick::sad2:Also, had pretty bad insomnia last night so that's fun...

I've been super stressed at work. I go into much more detail in my TTC journal, so I won't rant here, plus, I know the stress of ranting isn't good for Love Bug (my nickname for Baby).

Oh, and I have Beta #2 today.


----------



## JessaBear36

co_fostermom said:


> Thanks for the update Joanna! I'm kind of in the same boat - bloating, getting really hungry but then not wanting to eat, increasing sense of smell, and my boobs hurt pretty bad yesterday. We'll see what they do today. I've also been pretty gassy - it's embarrassing! I'm sitting here sipping on my coffee this morning and my stomach is starting to get upset, which tells me my coffee drinking days are nearing their end. :shock::brat::sick::sad2:Also, had pretty bad insomnia last night so that's fun...
> 
> I've been super stressed at work. I go into much more detail in my TTC journal, so I won't rant here, plus, I know the stress of ranting isn't good for Love Bug (my nickname for Baby).
> 
> Oh, and I have Beta #2 today.

Good luck with beta number 2.


----------



## Fitz2020

@co_fostermom good luck with Beta. Xxx


----------



## JessaBear36

4 weeks today
I've been feeling pretty lousy last 3 days. Upset stomach, wicked bloated and no energy. Besides that things are going ok


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Well everyone, I'm out. Beta yesterday was 0 & I am spotting today :(


----------



## JessaBear36

sn0wbunnie said:


> Well everyone, I'm out. Beta yesterday was 0 & I am spotting today :(

On no I'm so sorry :hugs::hug:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh no, so sorry Snowbunnie. :hug:


----------



## Pineberry

sn0wbunnie said:


> Well everyone, I'm out. Beta yesterday was 0 & I am spotting today :(

That's awful, I'm so sorry snow. :( I hope you recover quickly and that you'll soon be able to try again. Thinking of you. :hugs2:


----------



## Fitz2020

@sn0wbunnie so sorry. Thinking of you.


----------



## co_fostermom

@sn0wbunnie. That's awful, I'm so sorry. :cry: :hugs: :flower:


----------



## co_fostermom

I realized I never updated this group on my beta....442.5, so right on track with doubling. I wasn't worried about this part. The part that I'm worried about is the part that I've never made it to - the first ultrasound where we actually see a living baby with a heartbeat. I'm actually a bit mortified about this next part, because last time I had no clue I had lost the baby three weeks prior to my ultrasound and had the misfortune of finding out on what should have been one of the happiest days of my life. It was only a few days after Father's Day too - in the moment I was more sad for DH but then it kicked in and I was just a mess about it. I'm really hoping for a better outcome this time, you know? Anyone else nervous about their first ultrasound?


----------



## JessdueJan

@sn0wbunnie so so sorry, sending hugs!

@co_fostermom I am beyond nervous about my first scan. I have one booked for when I think I should be 9 weeks and 3 days, wishing I booked it a week or two sooner though because its making me so anxious waiting.

6 weeks today and my sickness is in full effect. Nausea everytime I move, this is what I was like last pregnancy too few weeks of constant nausea before I actually started being sick x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Foster - I think it's pretty normal to feel nervous prior to the first ultrasound but with losses I can't imagine the anxiety. I know for me its a huge sigh of relief to see the baby moving on the ultrasound. My first ultrasound won't be until 11-13 weeks here in Canada. So I feel like there is such a long wait. 

Jess - so sorry you feel so sick, but lots of nausea is a good sign.

My lab results and urine test with the doctor came back positive for pregnancy. They calculate the Hcg differently here so there was no beta number. 

Symptoms: Super tired/exhausted yesterday, start of nausea (especially when hungry), sense of smell is increasing, super sore nipples (will need a larger bra soon! haha). 

How is everyone else doing? This thread is pretty quiet, so sorry if I take over with my posts lol.


----------



## JessdueJan

Yeh I'm trying to focus on the nausea being a good sign, see the positive of it to get me through. Just typical it's kicked in when the kids are off school for half term. Luckily they have been quite well behaved for me so far, fingers crossed it continues!

Your symptoms all seem good too. My nausea started with being just when I was hungry, was having to have pockets full of snacks so I could eat every hour or so, haha! Now it's that bad I'm struggling to eat. Massively craving oranges an do range drinks right now. Baby is going to be getting a vitamin c overload x


----------



## Catmumof4

Snowbunny I'm so sorry hun!!

Fitz so excited for you!

As for me if had every awful symptom going which is surprising but maybe because this will be baby 6?


----------



## co_fostermom

Jess - nausea is an excellent sign!

I need to stop testing as they are only starting to make me feel more nervous. They weren't darker than yesterday's tests and none of them are as strong as the control line yet (well, maybe one brand). My betas were fine, and I know hpts are not a good indication of levels, hence I seriously need to stop testing. Will I? Who knows. 

I felt like poo yesterday with nausea (mostly in the morning) and cramping and my bbs are hurting in ways they haven't hurt before (they hurt if I lean forward or brush against them).


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Foster - yes my boobs are like that too. They seem to be fine in my bra during the day, but in the evening they start to get sore so I take off my bra. But without a bra on just my t-shirt rubbing on them hurt! They also seem to be growing, I feel like my current bra is a little snug today! I also wanted to do another pregnancy test the other day... but after the urine test through my doctor yesterday came back positive I've got the reassurance I wanted. Probably the best thing you can do is reduce stress right now, so if testing helps your stress than keep doing them, but if they are causing stress I'd say stop. 

Fitz - I am definitely snacking a lot right now. Luckily I only need a small snack like a yogurt or fruit or crackers and the nausea subsides. I know my sense of smell is picking up which means aversions are coming soon... which means gagging at certain smells! I never threw up with other pregnancies but certainly gagged a lot. So far I haven't had it happen yet. 

Catmum - sorry you are feeling so many symptoms but those are all good signs. Are you able to get a good nights sleep? I've heard that when you are overtired it can make symptoms worse. Good luck!


----------



## Fitz2020

I had an appt yesterday with my gastroenterologist for my bowel disease, I had to see the dietician and my weight is very low at only 50kg, I don’t absorb the nutrients properly in my food and we are also very naturally slim in my family. I need to start snacking more as she said what I’m eating for breakfast lunch and dinner is all very good and enough but if I could add in some snacks it might help. Def not feeling Hungry though in the last few days. Need to make an effort though for baby. Any ideas or snack options that you eat with calories??? Thanks ladies.


----------



## Fitz2020

Also have to drink 2 fortisip drinks (usually used for old people who can’t eat) every day which have 300 calories in the little drink each.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Snack ideas:
1. fruit and yogurt... perhaps greek yogurt as it's more filling and higher protein.
2. hummus and pita bread/naan bread/crackers or veggies
3. eggs - any style you can manage
4. trail mix with good nuts and seeds (like pumpkin seeds)
5. Cheese, crackers, fruit, veggies

Hope some of these help. I remember with my daughter I could only face fruit and yogurt for like 2 weeks.... and she was perfectly healthy. Someone once told me that babies are like parasites... they take all the nutrients they need... it's us that need the good food to keep us going and replenish what the baby takes. :baby:


----------



## Pineberry

Joannaxoxo said:


> Snack ideas:
> 1. fruit and yogurt... perhaps greek yogurt as it's more filling and higher protein.
> 2. hummus and pita bread/naan bread/crackers or veggies
> 3. eggs - any style you can manage
> 4. trail mix with good nuts and seeds (like pumpkin seeds)
> 5. Cheese, crackers, fruit, veggies

You almost literally described my current diet hahah. My nausea isn't too bad (yet?), but I'm having insane food aversions. Before, I would usually eat a huge bowl of salad + veggies for dinner every night... Now the thought of that makes me cringe.

Currently living off of crackers, rice waffles, fruit, yoghurt and nuts. For dinner it's plain pasta with tomato sauce. 

Ultrasound on Monday... Ahhh :loopy: 
This weekend must pass quickly!


----------



## Fitz2020

@Joannaxoxo @Pineberry thank you. Yea I think I just need to be mindful of eating and even if I’m not hungry I need to eat. Need my weight to gain even though I was the same with my little boy and he was perfect, a little small but I would just prefer to gain a few kg if I can now.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Pineberry - I'm pretty sure I went off all veggies for a few weeks with my second pregnancy, and I love veggies normally. 

Fitz - I'd try eating every 2 hours. Last night I had dinner around 5:30pm... and I should have had a snack around 8pm because by the time I was going to bed by 9pm I felt really nauseous! So tonight I might try a small bowl of cereal with milk before bed to see if it helps. I don't usually eat in the evening after dinner so I'm going to have to be mindful of that. 

So funny story: A baby boy name came to me in my sleep last night! I have been keeping a list of baby names for awhile (since we were trying back in the fall). But I haven't come across a baby boy name that I liked enough as a first name but I do now. I think we have both girls name and boys name picked out already but we may change our minds over the next few months. Anyone else got names picked or at least started thinking about them?


----------



## co_fostermom

I had a dream about having a little boy and we named him something very specific with a very specific spelling and then a week later friends of ours gave us a huge check to try another FET cycle. We only have boy embryos left to our knowledge, and so it felt like more than a coincidence. So yes, we have a name picked out already for this little one lol.


----------



## JessdueJan

We have been discussion games since we found out. We can't really agree on a boys name at all but we have a few girls names we both like. 
We have one boys name we both like but I'm overthinking it and have put myself off using it because of the letter it starts with #-o because it means our eldest two would have names starting with the same letter and then our youngest two would have names starting with the same letter and that would leave our middle one out on his own without a sibling with a name match. This bothers me for some reason x


----------



## co_fostermom

Understandable. Or he might enjoy being the unique one. Especially if he becomes your caboose.


----------



## JessdueJan

@co_fostermom unique is definitely what he is, he has autism and I think this is why it bothers me more because he already stands out in so many ways at times. Hopefully we can settle on a new name that starts with a totally different letter xx


----------



## co_fostermom

You'll figure it out in due time!


----------



## Pineberry

Yes, we already have both a boy's and a girl's name picked out and have for a long time =)

I really wonder what the gender is. Had a dream a while ago that it was a boy, then last night I had a dream that it was a girl. And I really can't decide either which one I'd "prefer" if I had to. For now I'm leaning toward it being a boy, but we'll see if that feeling changes.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I honestly don't know how people 'just know' the gender of their baby before it's confirmed. With my son we found out he was a boy at 20 weeks. My daughter we kept a surprise until birth... I had to be told by the doctor and nurses at least 4 times before I believed them that we had a girl! Both of my pregnancies were different and similar in ways so I certainly couldn't tell... and I honestly don't have a clue for this one either. I think this one might be a boy but only because I feel our odds of a boy are greater (my husband's family are all men, except the wives that married in). 

Anyone else have any gender guesses? 

Our little bean will have an 'L' lettered name as both our girl and boy names start with a L. So might have to nickname him/her 'Baby L'.


----------



## Fitz2020

I don’t know but I’m leaving towards girl, I got sick this evening I’m the middle of dinner. Must be the start of MS??! I have been feeling nauseous for a couple of days but didn’t get sick until this evening. 
I have a little boy and never got sick and rarely felt nauseous on him so that’s why I’m leaning towards a girl but don’t have a clue really. 

the MS could be a problem if it continues because of my weight. 

my little boys I called Freddie and I also liked Toby and Theo when we were pregnant with him so might use either of those if it’s a boy and I like Fia and Harper For a girl. My husbands nanny was called Charlotte but nicknamed Lottie so possible name Lottie too and my grandad was called Jeremiah and nicknamed Sonny so might use Sonny for boy or girl. Don’t know yet but they’re a few ideas. Surname is Brennan, very Irish but thinks it’s ok with most of those.


----------



## co_fostermom

I know this one is a boy, but that's because it was genetically tested before it was frozen lol. The rest of my embryos are boys except for one mystery embryo they couldn't get a good read on. We don't even know if that one is viable but when we get to it we'll figure it out. Hoping it's viable and it's a girl because we lost our lost little girl to MMC last pregnancy.


----------



## Pineberry

I think that's really cool you're having a boy, fostermom. Boys are just soo precious and I think there's something so special about the bond between a mom and her son!

Okay, it's officially begun. Been up since 7 AM feeling awful and vomited three times this morning. :-# Ugh, I'm feeling really miserable. We wanted to go to the beach today but I can't really move without triggering more nausea.


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies I’d love to join!
I also did assisted reproduction (ivf) and got my bfp yesterday at 5dp5dt. (10 dpo).
My due date is 3 November!
@co_fostermom I’m also at higher risk for identical twins :) I know they say it’s not genetic BUT I think they just haven’t found the gene that causes splitting yet because my family is FULL of identical twins on one side, in fact my sister has identical boys.
I’m hoping for a boy so that my DS (ivf baby #1) can have a brother :) have a boy’s middle name picked out but not sure about a first name.
If it’s a girl we have both names picked out.
My symptoms are so different from last time even though I’m on the same meds. Last time I had zero symptoms, just hungry all the time. This time I have no appetite, aversion to everything & everything smells bad, sore boobs, crying at the drop of a hat, anxiety, insomnia... 
And can’t believe we are doing all of this again, my son will be almost 4 when baby arrives. I feel like I’ve forgotten everything!

Ok that’s my essay :) can’t wait to get to “know” everyone on here and have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## JessdueJan

Congratulations @Fern81 and welcome to the group xx


----------



## co_fostermom

Congrats and welcome @Fern81!!!! I've never been a part of a bumper group that had such a high amount of IVF mamas on here! It's exciting to me to finally find people who understand! Not that I don't love chatting with all you natural mamas, but going through FET cycles are just so different.


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey fern81 ! 

I have 4 girls and only 1 boy so pretty desperate for a boy if I'm honest! My son cried when he found out my last was a girl so preying for him. I so desperately want it to be a surprise but I think my kiddies will all have to adjust to it being a girl as this is deffo my last!! 

I used all my name's up I have Jasmine (10) Millie (8) Tyler (6) Isabella (4) and Evelyn who is nearly 2. And then little jelly bean!! I like the name willow atm for a girl but not sure on a boys name

Hope your all having a good weekend. Iv literally spent all day in bed basically feeling weak and sick and the only thing I'm able to eat is toast with various toppings and milkshake.. not exactly nutritious!!


----------



## Fern81

Thanks for the warm welcome! 
Sorry @Catmumof4 to hear you’re feeling sick. And @Fitz2020 that you are struggling to take in enough nutrients. Seems like a lot of ladies on here are struggling with nausea/aversions.

With my last pregnancy I picked up soooo much weight and it took 2,5 years to start managing a bit of weight loss... I’ve already picked up weight again during ivf and look 5 months pregnant from weight gain and bloating ](*,)so my biggest aim food-wise is to stick to protein, fruit and veg to stop me from gaining more weight now in the first trimester. Also- I am worried about how I’m going to hide my weight gain/round tummy from my new school’s headmaster & other teachers for the first few months!


----------



## co_fostermom

Yeah I remember feeling so gross after IVF. I figured once they got the eggs out of me I'd go back to normal right away, but I guess it's like pregnancy where your belly doesn't disappear right away. I'm sorry you're feeling bloated and not like yourself! I hope no one at your new school notices!


----------



## Pineberry

Welcome @Fern81 :hugs2: the first November mama thats joining us! Good to have you here!


----------



## Fitz2020

@Fern81 I’m a teacher too, it’s hard to have the energy for the kids at the moment.


----------



## Fern81

Hi everyone, thanks!
Beta this morning 8dp5dt (13dpo) is 139,7. Repeat on Wednesday. I’m a bit stressed out today and zero appetite; think I’ll go to the gym for some endorphins!


----------



## Pineberry

That beta level sounds very very good for 13dpo! I need to get to the gym asap too, I've only managed once a week since getting pregnant. 

My 8 week scan is this evening! Ahhh!! It's the day I've been waiting for since weeks. I'm slightly nervous but have a good feeling overall. Going there straight after work and will report back!


----------



## Fern81

Pineberry said:


> That beta level sounds very very good for 13dpo! I need to get to the gym asap too, I've only managed once a week since getting pregnant.
> 
> My 8 week scan is this evening! Ahhh!! It's the day I've been waiting for since weeks. I'm slightly nervous but have a good feeling overall. Going there straight after work and will report back!

Aaahhh how exciting!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Good Morning All, hope everyone had a great weekend!

Welcome and congratulations Fern! :hi:

How exciting to have your scan today Pineberry! Can't wait to hear about it. 

Question for you all... what do you do with morning sickness first thing in the morning? On week days I usually have my shower first so my hair has time to dry while making lunches/eating breakfast/etc. But this morning I felt so sick while in the shower. Do you have some snacks first thing or should I try to go eat a quick breakfast first before showering? I seem to remember eating some soda crackers in bed when I woke up with my first pregnancy... .but crackers are gross to me right now :sick:lol. 

Also, I can already feel a little 'bump'! I have a little pocket right above my c-section scar which is round and firm... feels like my uterus is growing already! Anyone else feeling anything by 5-6 weeks?? It's not noticeable but I can feel it for sure.


----------



## Catmumof4

Omg don't know how you teachers do it! Managed a shower and food then had to go back to bed. Def have to speak to midwife about feeling this wiped out!! But been up since 12 and made some cornflake cakes for when the kids get back from school! 

Good luck with the scan pineberry! X


----------



## co_fostermom

Yay Pineberry! Can't wait for your scan results!

Joanna I woke up early with diarrhea this morning but I don't know if it's because I took too much progesterone yesterday or if I ate something I shouldn't have or what. I never experienced nausea in my previous pregnancies this early, though my mom advised that I should have some bland snack food next to my bed and eat a few bites before even getting out of bed to help curb or prevent morning sickness. I haven't needed to do that yet this pregnancy. 

My acid reflux has kicked in this pregnancy. I usually get it around now so it's right on time. Trying really hard to limit my ant-acid in take. They are safe, but in small doses so I'm just trying to push through the reflux as much as I can and only take the chews when I'm desperate. 

I'm not feeling very pregnant today. My bbs hurt a little but that's about it. I have been ridiculously thirsty over the past 36 hours or so though.


----------



## JessdueJan

@Pineberry can't wait to hear about your scan, so exciting!!

I have digestives for morning sickness. One or two of them seems to stave it off enough to function slightly first thing on a morning. My nausea is worse on an evening at the minute xx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Catmumof4 - so sorry you're feeling so sick! I'm not a teacher but I do go into work on weekdays. But I'm lucky to work at a desk so I'm sitting and able to snack when needed. I'm an administrator/accountant. I don't know how people cope where they have to 'act' fine all day.

Foster - last week I had diarrhea several mornings in a row... now the opposite problem. I've never dealt with acid reflux before but it's normal for pregnancy, glad you have something to take if you really need it.

Jess - digestives sound much more appealing that crackers, I'll give those a try!

I've also been loving this water flavouring I bought. I just put a tiny bit of it in a huge water bottle and it tastes like pink lemonade (no sugar, sweetened with stevia). I've been having trouble drinking enough water because of the nausea and this helps a lot. Plus, I've heard sour things help with nausea.


----------



## Fern81

What’s up with the diarrhea? I’ve had it since ivf stims! And it’s not letting up! On top of that I’m nauseous, threw up this morning; the problem at both ends has been inconvenient but I’ve been home at least, I start school on Wednesday and hope there will be a bathroom close to my classroom :-#:sick:
I’m thinking of buying ginger rooibos tea and making iced tea to sip on during class. I’ve never had pregnancy nausea/digestive issues before. 
Joanna your job sounds a lot more appealing than teaching atm.


----------



## Fern81

Joannaxoxo said:


> Catmumof4 - so sorry you're feeling so sick! I'm not a teacher but I do go into work on weekdays. But I'm lucky to work at a desk so I'm sitting and able to snack when needed. I'm an administrator/accountant. I don't know how people cope where they have to 'act' fine all day.
> 
> Foster - last week I had diarrhea several mornings in a row... now the opposite problem. I've never dealt with acid reflux before but it's normal for pregnancy, glad you have something to take if you really need it.
> 
> Jess - digestives sound much more appealing that crackers, I'll give those a try!
> 
> I've also been loving this water flavouring I bought. I just put a tiny bit of it in a huge water bottle and it tastes like pink lemonade (no sugar, sweetened with stevia). I've been having trouble drinking enough water because of the nausea and this helps a lot. Plus, I've heard sour things help with nausea.

Ooohh I think I know those little sweetener thingies, my sister uses something similar? I might try that!


----------



## Fitz2020

@Pineberry hope everything went well at your scan? Xxx


----------



## Pineberry

Reporting back....

It was a total success!! We saw and heard the heartbeat, little bub is measuring ahead - 8w+2 instead of 7w+6.

It was so surreal! As soon as I saw little bubba, the head and hands and feet, I got all emotional.. and when the sound of the heartbeat came on, I couldn't hold back my tears!



When we got home all I wanted to do is tell my mom (who had no clue I was even pregnant till now) so I facetimed her and after chitchatting for a good while, I told her I wanted to show her a video... I then showed her the video my boyfriend recorded of the ultrasound screen with the heart beating away! Her reaction was priceless, she was SO beside herself with joy and cried. Luckily recorded it all via a screenrecorder, so I have it for memories.

To say I'm relieved is an understatement!


----------



## co_fostermom

Yay Pineberry! That's so wonderful!

I'm so sorry for all you teachers out there. I'm currently an administrator and work at a desk (I used to be a teacher so I get it), but I'm also above a daycare and the smells...oh geez. Also my office building is super old, and the closest bathroom is on the 4th floor - I'm on the 2nd and 3rd (our production office is on the 2nd, and then I have to go up an additional hidden set of stairs to get to our office, so I have to go down those, then up 2 floors to get to the bathroom. I'm terrified of having vomiting morning sickness while I'm at work because I don't think I would make it that far. There is a sink just at the end of the hall on the 2nd floor but sheesh.


----------



## co_fostermom

Question: is it normal in early pregnancy for food to taste "off?" The only thing that sounded good for dinner tonight was rotisserie chicken and stouffer's mac n' cheese. Not the healthiest, I know, but not only did the chicken taste off, but the flavored seltzer water I had with it and the mac n' cheese (which is my favorite brand) also tasted off. And then my water started tasting off as well. So, I know it's not food and it has to be me. Anyone else ever experience that or am I just going crazy?


----------



## Fern81

Pineberry said:


> Reporting back....
> 
> It was a total success!! We saw and heard the heartbeat, little bub is measuring ahead - 8w+2 instead of 7w+6.
> 
> It was so surreal! As soon as I saw little bubba, the head and hands and feet, I got all emotional.. and when the sound of the heartbeat came on, I couldn't hold back my tears!
> 
> View attachment 1079184
> 
> 
> When we got home all I wanted to do is tell my mom (who had no clue I was even pregnant till now) so I facetimed her and after chitchatting for a good while, I told her I wanted to show her a video... I then showed her the video my boyfriend recorded of the ultrasound screen with the heart beating away! Her reaction was priceless, she was SO beside herself with joy and cried. Luckily recorded it all via a screenrecorder, so I have it for memories.
> 
> To say I'm relieved is an understatement!

Such good news and what an amazing experience! Congratulations!!


----------



## Fern81

@co_fostermom yes I’ve been experiencing that with food tasting off. And things smelling super bad like my DH’s breath (The day before my bfp I thought he didn’t brush his teeth properly but then at work everyone else who came close to me seemed to have that problem lol - in the meantime it’s just me!)


----------



## Pineberry

Thanks girls :cloud9:

@co_fostermom - I still have that with food tasting off. It even happened several times that food, at some point during eating it, started tasting disgustingly bitter all of a sudden. I know it couldn't have been the food, because my bf ate the same thing and didn't perceive the food to taste bitter. And food aversions!!

I think it's OK to not eat 100% healthy in the first 12 weeks, especially when it's just not possible because most healthy things are just a turn-off right now. As long as you still get some fruits in here and there (craving them atm) and take your vitamins, all should be fine!

Sorry about the toilet situation - we only have 2 toilets for our entire floor and they're always busy so I totally understand the panic of "what if I have to throw up at work" :( (hasn't happened so far luckily)

I saw someone recommend these vomit bags on amazon! Could be a solution!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Pineberry - how adorable is that scan picture! I'm so happy for you. I love the story about telling your Mom. We haven't told anyone yet but I'm dying to as I'm horrible at keeping secrets. 

Foster - you could always reach for a trash can in an emergency. In all 3 of my pregnancies, I have never thrown up, just gagged and felt nauseous. Though I'm told its common to be sick a few times in early pregnancy but hopefully you won't... just make sure to eat something every 2 hours to curb the sickness. 

Also - most things taste off to me too. I'm usually a sweet tooth and I have no desire for anything sweet except fruit. I LOVE fruit right now... pretty much lived off fruit and yogurt for a couple weeks when pregnant with my daughter. So I know it's not going to hurt the baby to eat only what we can right now.


----------



## Pineberry

Joannaxoxo said:


> Pineberry - how adorable is that scan picture! I'm so happy for you. I love the story about telling your Mom. We haven't told anyone yet but I'm dying to as I'm horrible at keeping secrets.

I thought it was really adorable too! It looks like it is stretching its legs out!! :)

Forgot to mention that my mom lives back in my home country, hence I couldn't tell her in person, unfortunately. :/ 

We're going to tell my BF's parents this weekend when we visit them! They have no idea we were even TTC and will be over the moon about their first grandchild!!

Can't wait for you all to have your first scans too, and to see all those little bubs!


----------



## co_fostermom

March 11th cannot be further away for me! I'm currently terrified of that appointment because here I was last pregnancy thinking everything was totally fine and then I finally get to that appointment, at 9 weeks no less, and find out the baby had died. I really am full of anxiety about it right now. Despite showing many symptoms of pregnancy and my tests are as strong as ever (I reallllllly need to stop testing lol).


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Foster - I can't imagine the anxiety you must be feeling. I feel nervous and I'm so fortunate to never experience a pregnancy loss (though I know they are common in first trimester... my Mom experienced one before having me). So I know a certain amount of worry is totally normal so I'd be surprised if you weren't. 

Anyone else feel a little bump already? My lower abdomen from hip to hip already has a noticeable bump (you can't see it with my clothes on but I can feel it!). I know this is my 3rd pregnancy but I didn't expect to feel something before 6 weeks! I keep teasing DH that it could be twins :shock:.


----------



## JessdueJan

@Joannaxoxo I have also been teasing OH that it could be twins. There is a definite little bump going on already!
I am eating anything and everything fruity at the minute, yogurts, jam, actual fruit, fruity sweets, fruit drinks. x


----------



## co_fostermom

I am achey all over today. Ugh. Also, I'm definitely too pudgy to notice a bump just yet. If anything I just look fat lol.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Jess - cantaloupe is my favourite at the minute!

Foster - I'm feeling achy too! My neck hurts (think I slept funny) and my lower bump is a little achy... think it could be more of a constipation thing though. 

So my nausea hasn't gotten any worse, it's been mostly the same for more than a week now. I'm mostly nauseated when I get hungry and it seems to be much worse in the late afternoon and evening (esp if I'm tired). Boobs aren't as sore anymore but have grown! I can't wait to see the doctor tomorrow, though we don't get an ultrasound yet and it's too soon for a doppler. But we do weight and blood pressure and set up appointments for first ultrasounds, etc. How is everyone else getting along?


----------



## co_fostermom

I tend to feel more nauseous in the afternoon/ evening too, and I'm pretty sure it's also related to hunger. That being said, I woke up super early this morning, and thought I was going to be sick, but I was already sideways (trying to go back to sleep) so it passed without incident. My bbs are now consistently/ constantly tender. I'm taking this as a good sign. Shooting pains seem to have slowed, but if I touch them or brush them or lay on them wrong, they hurt. Definitely thinking I'm done with underwire bras now. Fortunately, I have some great maternity/ nursing bras that keep the girls mostly looking perky without the uncomfortable wire digging into them. Had a little random diarrhea last night, though I seriously think it is stress related due to my job at the moment. 

Yay doctor's appointments! I seriously wish my doctor would do earlier ultrasounds, but I also get why they wait til week 7. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Fern81

co_fostermom said:


> March 11th cannot be further away for me! I'm currently terrified of that appointment because here I was last pregnancy thinking everything was totally fine and then I finally get to that appointment, at 9 weeks no less, and find out the baby had died. I really am full of anxiety about it right now. Despite showing many symptoms of pregnancy and my tests are as strong as ever (I reallllllly need to stop testing lol).

Just booked my first ultrasound for 12 March... Keeping everything crossed for both of us!


----------



## Fern81

I did my 48 hr repeat beta today and it’s 269,3 from 139,7. So not exactly double but an increase of 96%... probably fine... I hope. 
Bump- the other night after dtd I had massive cramping, which caused my to put my hands on my lower stomach.... and I swear I could feel my uterus pushing forward during the cramping :shock: needless to say no more dtd for a while!
I’m not sick at all anymore? Since yesterday I’ve felt fine. I’m happy about that but of course now it worries me!!!

So interesting that a lot of you are craving fruit I don’t really feel like anything sweet. I’m still forcing food down my throat but have been hungry today for the first time. It’s probably not a coincidence that today was my first day at the new school and it took all.my.energy to get through the day! Mat leave can’t come soon enough.


----------



## Catmumof4

Hi all!! I'm amazed at how many of you said sickness has never affected You!! With my last it got to the point I had to eat with a sick bucket just in case, and it wasn't like a certain thing triggered it either just be halfway through the meal and Bleurgh, was really unpleasant but amazed at how well the kids dealt with it! (Obv tried not to eat with them around but didn't always work!) 

I was about to say finally my diarrhoea had stopped but then had to literally run to the loo!! How odd!!

Iv still not even booked with the midwife yet.. should probably do that at some point! 

Hope everyone else is ok!!


----------



## JessdueJan

I also haven't booked with the midwife yet...but I have booked a private scan. My mam works in the hospital labs so to be honest I am putting off havibg my bloods done for as long as possible because once that happens then my mam will know and I'm not ready to tell her just yet.

My evening sickness is awful, I can't eat after about 4pm without throwing up and I just feel nauseous all evening xx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I'm so jealous of you all getting scans so early. In Canada we don't get first scan until 12 weeks and only a second scan at 20 weeks. We do the doppler at prenatal visits but I don't think before 10 weeks. They might do earlier scans if a problem is suspected or more scans for high risk.


----------



## JessdueJan

@Joannaxoxo that's what we get in England too. I'm too impatient this time round though and have booked to have a private one at roughly 9 weeks because I just can't wait any longer to check everything is OK.
12 weeks is such a long time to wait xx


----------



## co_fostermom

I get early scans because I'm working with a fertility clinic. I honestly don't know what the standard is for people who just see ob/gyns. 

Jess that sounds awful I'm sorry.


----------



## JessdueJan

I'm seeing the positive side and I'm thankful my sickness isn't affecting me at work through the day because I wouldn't cope well with this level of nausea all day while trying to concentrate x


----------



## Fern81

Looks like standard in RSA is to do a first scan @6/7 weeks for ivf/fet pregnancies. I’m not sure about normal pregnancies. 

Sorry to hear about your nausea jess and catmum! Yep mine is gone and hasn’t returned yet. I just want my scan and first trimester screening tests to be over already so that I can stress less about the baby because of course now the lack of m/s and digestive issues worry the hell out of me. On the other hand- the toilets at school are 2 sets of stairs down so I would have had a hard time. Here’s to no nausea and hopefully a healthy baby...


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Jess - are you eating a full meal at dinner time? I find that if I eat too much I feel worse. I also seem to feel worse in the late afternoon and through the evening. Last night I ate only half my dinner and saved the second half for a few hours later. It did seem to help a little. Good luck and I hope you start to feel better soon.


----------



## Catmumof4

Lucky to those who have early scans ! I have had obstetric cholestasis in my last pregnancy, last baby was measuring small and haemorrhaged in 2 Labour's now so I have to have loads extra bloods and scans and I don't get my car until the 15th March so life has been insanely difficult past few months but is looking up yeah!!

How many of you will be finding out the sex?? X


----------



## Fern81

Catmumof4 said:


> Lucky to those who have early scans ! I have had obstetric cholestasis in my last pregnancy, last baby was measuring small and haemorrhaged in 2 Labour's now so I have to have loads extra bloods and scans and I don't get my car until the 15th March so life has been insanely difficult past few months but is looking up yeah!!
> 
> How many of you will be finding out the sex?? X

I’ll be finding out as soon as possible! And you?

What is wrong with your car? Or are you waiting for a new one?

Well so much for not feeling sick and stressing about it. Nausea and vertigo back in full force. Seems like chicken for dinner has been bringing it on the past week- the past 2 nights with red meat had me feeling fine. M/s is new to me so idk, every day’s symptoms and/or lack thereof confuses me! No nausea at school please please though..!


----------



## Pineberry

Catmumof4 said:


> How many of you will be finding out the sex?? X

As soon as possible! Maybe at the 12 week scan (accuracy is supposed to be 99% by then) but latest at the 16 week scan. However, we’ll tell the doc to write the gender on a piece of paper and have them put it into an envelope, as we would like to have a verrrry small gender reveal party (more like BBQ party on our terrace + gender reveal at the end) with a few of our friends and colleagues!

It sucks that so many of you have to wait so long for your first ultrasound-- I think I couldn’t wait that long and would likely book a private scan somewhere!


----------



## fein _but_wai

Hi everyone, think I'm going to hop on in, now that I've got this beautiful test at 4+6 (20DPO). I think I can put down the tests now and hope for the best.

20200228-083742

Last Friday I got a 1-2 so was not really expecting it! 

Have a scan on Thursday next week at 5+5 just as I'd been in earlier this week after lowish progesterone and some spotting (which I've since concluded was implantation bleeding as it was on the days I was due my period). I semi forced them to give me progesterone as I have had a few early losses over the last year and my LP is on the slightly shorter side of 10/11 days.

This will be my 4th and likely my last so I'm going to savour every moment!


----------



## Pineberry

Btw heart rate was 176 bpm at my 8w+2 ultrasound! Forgot to check before! From what I've read that's a really good heartbeat for that stage.

Also, my due date moved up to 3rd of October rather than the 6th.

I was feeling pretty good yesterday and this morning I woke up to realize my boobs weren't sore at all anymore. Am wondering if it's my placenta slowly taking over, hence the lack of symptoms. Does anyone know if the placenta can start taking over at 9 weeks (am 8w+6 today)?


----------



## Fern81

fein _but_wai said:


> Hi everyone, think I'm going to hop on in, now that I've got this beautiful test at 4+6 (20DPO). I think I can put down the tests now and hope for the best.
> 
> 20200228-083742
> 
> Last Friday I got a 1-2 so was not really expecting it!
> 
> Have a scan on Thursday next week at 5+5 just as I'd been in earlier this week after lowish progesterone and some spotting (which I've since concluded was implantation bleeding as it was on the days I was due my period). I semi forced them to give me progesterone as I have had a few early losses over the last year and my LP is on the slightly shorter side of 10/11 days.
> 
> This will be my 4th and likely my last so I'm going to savour every moment!

Congratulations and welcome! We are just 3 days apart; I’m 4w3d today :)


----------



## Fern81

Pineberry said:


> Btw heart rate was 176 bpm at my 8w+2 ultrasound! Forgot to check before! From what I've read that's a really good heartbeat for that stage.
> 
> Also, my due date moved up to 3rd of October rather than the 6th.
> 
> I was feeling pretty good yesterday and this morning I woke up to realize my boobs weren't sore at all anymore. Am wondering if it's my placenta slowly taking over, hence the lack of symptoms. Does anyone know if the placenta can start taking over at 9 weeks (am 8w+6 today)?

Good heartbeat! You know there is a theory that such a fast heartbeat means girl :lol:;) let’s see!
With my previous ivf I had to take progesterone supplements until 10 weeks and then apparently the placenta has formed enough to take over progesterone production. (This time I have to take it for just over 10 weeks). So it might be with your changing progesterone and hcg levels that that is how your body reacts?


----------



## Fern81

I had a personal trainer session this morning; as I gained a lot of weight last time and struggled to get it off, I need to stay in better shape this time. And more importantly- I got a hemorrhaged L4/5 disk last year in November so I need to get my core strong so that my back can handle a growing belly. With school and extra-curriculars & DH working late (no babysitter) I might only be able to go to gym max 4 times a week... two of those days on the weekend ](*,) but I will have to force myself :roll:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Welcome Fein :hi: Happy to have new people join!

Pineberry - I'm not sure when the placenta takes over fully (by 12ish weeks I think). But I do recall my nausea was completely gone by 8ish weeks with both my other pregnancies. 5-7 weeks was the worst for nausea for me.

Fern - Good on you for keeping up with exercise. I am so wiped by the end of the day I can't even muster up the energy to do my crafts (I love to crochet in the evenings for fun), I just sit and watch TV. 

So I had my GP visit yesterday. Things have changes since my last pregnancy 6 years ago. They now do early dating scans... so I'll get to see baby around 7-9 weeks!! So excited. Unfortunately I have to drive an hour away as our town's hospital is 2-3 months wait for ultrasounds. 

And yes, we will find out the gender. We found out with my 1st pregnancy but my 2nd was a surprise... I honestly prefer to know, I felt like the bonding with the baby was easier. Also, I spent the first week with my daughter calling her 'buddy' out of habit! Would have been easier to know she was a girl before she was born but DH really wanted a surprise. This time is probably our last baby so I'd love to know.... we won't find out until 20 week scan though.


----------



## co_fostermom

Welcome Fein!

Pineberry - so currently, I had a "natural" cycle and I'm to take progesterone through week 10 and stop this time. With my past FET cycles, I did hormone replacement therapy (so my body wasn't making its own progesterone or estrogen) and I was to take estrogen through week 10 and progesterone through week 12. Hope that helps!

Yay Joanna! Traveling an hour a way doesn't seem like too much to be able to see your little bub that early!

Already know the gender. Am secretly hoping it's a girl and we all will be super surprised that the scientists were wrong, but I know better lol.


----------



## Catmumof4

I will be finding out too because so desperate for this one to be a boy!!

Nausea and diarrhoea have taken over completely and I'm hating first trimester!! When is the second again? I always forget lol x


----------



## co_fostermom

There's debate as to whether the second trimester starts at 12 weeks, 13 weeks or 14 weeks. I would go with 13 weeks to be safe. 

I had a shooting pain just above the right side of my belly button this morning. It was so sharp I had to stop in my tracks. It went away as suddenly as it came but it was scary! I'm 6 weeks today. This is my dreaded week as I've never actually made it passed week 6 (my last MC measured at 6 weeks at our 9 week scan). Anyone have experience with sudden, sharp, shooting pains and everything turned out just fine?


----------



## Fern81

co_fostermom said:


> There's debate as to whether the second trimester starts at 12 weeks, 13 weeks or 14 weeks. I would go with 13 weeks to be safe.
> 
> I had a shooting pain just above the right side of my belly button this morning. It was so sharp I had to stop in my tracks. It went away as suddenly as it came but it was scary! I'm 6 weeks today. This is my dreaded week as I've never actually made it passed week 6 (my last MC measured at 6 weeks at our 9 week scan). Anyone have experience with sudden, sharp, shooting pains and everything turned out just fine?

Aaawww hun I can imagine you’re so stressed. Just 2 more weeks till your scan x I keep feeling what feels like round ligament pains lower left and right if I sneeze. So I’ve been having a few of those sharp pains. From what I can remember I had it last time and all turned out fine. Pain above your bellybutton sounds unrelated to your uterus hopefully!


----------



## Pineberry

I have had sharp pain in my belly button area quite a few times in my early weeks and I also did wonder back then what it could mean! I doubt it is anything to worry about :)

@Fern81 Ha insteresting theory about faster heartbeat meaning girl! Though I have a hard time believing old wives tales :lol: in the last few days I have actually felt like it is a girl, unlike the first few weeks where I was leaning toward boy. Long before starting TTC, I always felt like our first baby would be a girl. We will see if I was correct!

I actually came across another theory- one thats supposed be 97% accurate lol. The "Ramzi" method. Appearently, depending on if your placenta is located on the left or on the right side of the gestational sac on an early pregnancy ultrasound (6-8 weeks), you will be able to tell, with high accuracy, if the embryo is a boy or a girl (if placenta is on the left, its a girl and if its on the right, its a boy). 

The hard part is determining with certainty where the placenta is located.. I have definitely analysed my US pic a lot lately trying to tell which side it is hahah


----------



## Catmumof4

Foster-I have had a lot of pains with all my pregnancies some that have had me in hospital they were so bad i was convinced i was having a miscarriage even tho there was no blood. I can't understand how you must be feeling but I'm praying for you and this bean to stick xxxx


----------



## EmmaVH

Hi ladies! I thought I already posted here.. but going through the pages it appears that I have not. I received a faint positive on 2/22 at 11-12dpo with FMU. Then when I got home on 2/23 at 11:45p I received the bfp in the photo. By my calculations I should be due November 2 but my last two live births were 5 days early. We lost a baby last October at 9+4 so I'm very nervous but hopeful for this one.


----------



## co_fostermom

Welcome EmmaVH! I totally get your nervousness, as I've now lost three embryos and two pregnancies (one embryo didn't take), in a row. I'm terrified, but I am hopeful all will work out and wishing you much joy and health over the next 9 months!


----------



## Fern81

Welcome @EmmaVH ! We are due one day apart! My ds was also about 2 weeks early last time so I’m expecting an October baby probably.

Haha @Pineberry I don’t believe in old wives tales- but it is interesting if some of them come true :). As for Ramzi- I kept asking my doctors where ds’s placenta was but he was smack bang centre so that didn’t help! (Ivf embryos get placed centrally in the tip of the uterus and most often don’t move much before implanting.) But we could definitely see it was a boy at the 12 week u/s!


----------



## fein _but_wai

Fern81 said:


> Congratulations and welcome! We are just 3 days apart; I’m 4w3d today :)

Congratulations! Hoping you have a long and healthy ride


----------



## Fitz2020

Hey ladies. Hope you’re all doing well. I’m up and down, been having a Crohn’s flare which scares the life out of me as I’m so afraid baby won’t survive a flare. 
I also feel like my pregnancy symptoms have subsided a lot. I’ll be 8 weeks Tuesday and have a scan Wednesday morning but I’m petrified to go to it.


----------



## Pineberry

Totally missed your post at first, but welcome @fein _but_wai!! :) Do you know when you are due? So I can add you to the list \\:D/

Welcome @EmmaVH!! :haha:

Fitz - Ugh, that is so stressful :( Im praying all will be fine with bub, and that you´ll feel better soon.


----------



## fein _but_wai

Pineberry said:


> Totally missed your post at first, but welcome @fein _but_wai!! :) Do you know when you are due? So I can add you to the list \\:D/
> 
> Welcome @EmmaVH!! :haha:
> 
> Fitz - Ugh, that is so stressful :( Im praying all will be fine with bub, and that you´ll feel better soon.

Not to worry! i'm due 31/10


----------



## Pineberry

This is another photo from my ultrasound at 8w+2, a different angle.
Can someone confirm if I am correct in my assumption that the placenta is located toward left side of the sac?! Where the umbilical cord leads to? I am a little bit intrigued by the Ramzi theory hahah. If I am correct that it is on the left side, it would mean a girl (according to Ramzi method, at least).


----------



## Pineberry

Actually, after reading up on it some more, I am now completely confused as to whether the left side of the picture is my actual right side of the body, or if left is left and right is right. :dohh:


----------



## co_fostermom

Fitz...I hear ya about lack of symptoms causing anxiety! And I'm so sorry about the flare. Babies are very well protected inside us though! I have heard that things can really start to calm down by the end of 8 weeks, so maybe that's what's going on! Can't wait to see your scan and find out that all is well and on track!

Pineberry - I haven't the slightest clue about left or right side in the picture and I've had many, many, many ultrasounds in my day! I do know that when they look at my ovaries, the right ovary is on the right side of the picture and the left ovary is on the left side, but I also know that every tech is different and they use different zoom levels and all. I also know that when they look at my uterus, I haven't a clue what side is what!


----------



## Fern81

I have spotting... nurse said to double up on progesterone and keep an eye on it :(


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Fern - spotting can be a few different things in pregnancy, I hope it is nothing. Fingers crossed for you.

Emma - Welcome:hi:

Pineberry - Interesting theory. I wonder if it has anything to do with the side you ovulated from? I'm pretty sure I ovulated on the left side and had cramping on the left side around implantation. No idea which side the placenta is on though?

AFM - nausea has eased up a little. I'm happy to still have it a little but glad it's easing up. I remember my nausea was almost gone by the end of week 6 with my daughter. So trying to be happy with this and not worry. I'm still waiting for a call from the Ultrasound place to have my dating scan booked... I would call them but my doctor sent my paperwork to them and said they would call me. I also work full time hours so I'll need notice to make arrangements at work if I can't be there. Has anyone told their employer about being pregnant yet? I haven't, so lots of appointments are going to cause questions before long.


----------



## co_fostermom

I'm sorry to hear about your spotting fern. I hope everything is okay!

I've told two board members, but only because it's been so stressful and my boss has shown anger/ aggressiveness/ spite toward pregnant women and I don't want him to know about it for a while. But unfortunately with fertility treatment I had to miss a day of work and needed some sort of excuse. Fortunately the board is super supportive and they are working on getting my boss out of that seat, but it'll be a long process.


----------



## EmmaVH

Thankfully I didn't have an issue moving my progesterone prescription from my previous pharmacy who decided to stop accepting my insurance. No symptoms as of yet let makes me a little nervous but I'm trying to stay positive. I have a private early ultrasound booked for March 13th while I wait for my doctor's office to get back to me for my first appointment.


----------



## co_fostermom

Emma my symptoms didn't really start picking up until week 5, if that helps at all.


----------



## AzureOrchid

Hi Ladies! Very excited to be joining this group! :)
We found out last Thursday on 10DPO and the estimated due date is November 8th! Yay!!!
I’ll also share a progression pic. It got so much darker today at 14DPO!!


----------



## JessdueJan

@EmmaVH my symptoms were non existent until at least week 5 so try not to worry, I know easier said than done though. 
My symptoms eased off slightly over the weekend which prompted me to bring forward my private ultrasound by a week, so now I'm having an 8 week scan instead of a 9 week scan, Monday 9th! Can't come quick enough. 
Lovely lines @AzureOrchid!
xx


----------



## Fern81

Thanks ladies, I hope it’s nothing. Spotting has stopped. I’m very anxious but there’s nothing more I can do... I’ve doubled up on my progesterone and will just have to wait for my scan next week (also on the 13th @EmmaVH !) 
I don’t really have other symptoms atm.
So with the spotting I didn’t go to gym, I’ll just go for a walk on the treadmill tomorrow. It’s going to be a balancing act between taking it easy and getting my core & back with the slipped disk strong enough!
Also- I went to see my psychiatrist today to find out which meds I need to stop/change. I couldn’t see her earlier because she was on leave for a week. Turns out the ONE tablet I’ve been taking daily for anxiety (I stopped/decreased my other meds while waiting for the appointment, causing my mental health to severely decline) can cause cleft lip, kidney & heart deformities etc. I thought it was safe to take because my gynae prescribed it in my previous pregnancy- however apparently it’s only safe to take after 20 weeks. All I can hope for now is that the week or so that the embryo has been exposed to it won’t cause any harm. We won’t know until the organs and face are visible/ measurable on ultrasound. I am shocked and sad and wish I could have known it earlier. (My anxiety disorder is such that I have to take meds daily otherwise I get such bad anxiety & panic attacks I black out etc). I’m on a safe med regime now so hopefully I’ll start to feel better... 
sorry about the essay, just had to vent. Today sucked.


----------



## Fern81

Hi @AzureOrchid, congratulations and nice progression!


----------



## EmmaVH

My midwife called... Based on my last two cycles and my estimated ovulation, she wants me to come in for an early ultrasound to verify dates. One of my apps says I'm about to be 5 weeks, and another says almost 6 weeks and my ticker says I'm 4w+3 --- ugh!


----------



## co_fostermom

Okay I started bleeding just after I got to work...am currently in the dr waiting room to hopefully see good news. Please keep me in your prayers. It has gotten a little light since the initial bleed so I’m hoping it’s nothing but of course being in week six I’m terrified.


----------



## JessdueJan

Fingers crossed for you @co_fostermom. Sending lots of love x


----------



## AzureOrchid

Sending positive thoughts your way @co_fostermom !!


----------



## EmmaVH

Sending good vibes!


----------



## Fitz2020

@co_fostermom thinking of you, I hope everything is ok. Xxxxx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Foster - thinking of you! 

Azure - welcome and congratulations! :hi:


----------



## co_fostermom

Well, baby is okay! Got to see his little heart flicker. Measuring on track (maybe a little small but the doctor wasn't concerned). I have a subchorionic hemorrhage which is causing the bleeding. 

Doctor told me to keep my feet up, go on pelvic rest, no exercise and to take it easy until further notice. 

I'm so thankful I saw a beating heart and holding onto that hope with all I am at the moment. Week six really is the worst for me. Doctor said the implantation is right where it's supposed to be and she said that these results were encouraging. Hoping I'll get through this bleeding without any issues and I can continue on in the pregnancy without complications.


----------



## EmmaVH

Yay heartbeat!! Take it easy mama,


----------



## Pineberry

@AzureOrchid - congrats on your BFP and welcome!! :haha:

@Fern81 - I'm glad the spotting has stopped! Sorry about the medication issue and it possibly causing harm - but I am sure baby is just fine. Hope you're feeling better :)

@co_fostermom I'm soo relieved all turned out to be ok! So happy for you that there's a heartbeat and that baby is doing wonderful!!

9+3 today and my symptoms are way milder now than they were last week.. I should be glad but my mama-brain can't help but worry and wonder if everything is still okay with bub. Read some horror stories about MMC after a strong heartbeat at 8 weeks, clearly shouldn't have :dohh: my next scan is the 12 week ultrasound on the 25th of March - no idea how I'll be able to wait that long :?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Foster - so happy things are o.k. for you! I know you mentioned that work is stressful, so some time at home resting will be good for you and baby. (Hopefully you don't have to be on bed-rest for too long though.) 

Pineberry - try not to worry, its normal to slowly ease out of the nausea, tiredness, etc. I've purposely stayed away from things that make me worry (documentaries about widespread epidemics, miscarriages, etc... they make me worry too!). 

Does anyone have a sore spot on their breast? I have one spot on my left breast that is throbbing... it's internal and only started today. (Feels like the start of mastitis, which I've had when breastfeeding... though I doubt that's what it is, just feels like it). If it gets worse then I'll call my doctor... hopefully it's just growing/changing pains.


----------



## stacey1986

Hey all!!! 

Congrats on all the new BFPs coming into the group. Sorry I haven't been around in like forever!!!! Have been feeling awful!!!! Starting to pick up a little now tho thankfully! However I still cant get through the day without a nana nap hahahaha

Have my first antenatal app on friday I'll be 9 weeks then which is exciting, not long to wait till scan time then!!! Cant wait for that, I'm so jealous of all of you that have got to see your babas already!!! 

I hope you are all doing good!! I'll try and be a little more active going forward! Lol


----------



## AzureOrchid

That’s fantastic news @co_fostermom ! Take it easy :)


----------



## Fitz2020

@co_fostermom thats amazing news. So happy that everything is ok. 

I have my scan in the morning at 9.15am. Very nervous about but but fingers crossed everything will be ok. Xxxx


----------



## co_fostermom

Fitz! Sending many good vibes to you! I'm sure everything will be beautiful! If I can come out of an emergency scan having seen a heartbeat and still have bleeding and have already experienced two pregnancy losses, you can too! 

Feeling *okay* today. Bleeding seems to have lightened up to spotting, but the day is still young. Hoping it stays that way. Of course, even having seen Love Bug yesterday and knowing he's okay, I'm still so anxious. Barely slept last night because of it. I'm also crampy and I don't know if it is normal pregnancy cramps or has to do with bleeding. I am going in to work today. Hoping that the boss won't ask too many questions.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Foster - glad the bleeding is mostly stopped. Fingers crossed there will be no more!

AFM - breast is still sore but only if bumped. Super tired today, which is making the nausea worse and I'm super bloated so I feel like I look 4-5 months pregnant! Trying to hide it by holding paperwork when I walk around at work lol. I told a co-worker that I trust that I'm pregnant, its been nice to share things with her (haven't told any of our family yet but I don't see them day-to-day).


----------



## Fitz2020

Had pink discharge again this evening which are accompanied with cramps and lower back ache. Don’t think it’s good for me. X


----------



## co_fostermom

Ugh I'm sorry Fitz. Bleeding sucks.

I've also started bleeding again - bright red with clots. Does anyone on here have experience with SCHs and know if it's normal for the bleeding to come and go? I've also started having some cramping that I am not a fan of. Feeling nervous.


----------



## Fitz2020

Everything went great this morning. Baby looked great and is measuring 2 days ahead and had a heartbeat of 167BPM. So over the moon, need to try to stop worrying but it’s so hard. Xxxx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Fitz - so glad everything is ok.

Foster - I don't have any experience with SCHs but good luck, I'm crossing my fingers everything is ok for you.


----------



## Fern81

@co_fostermom I’m so sorry to hear that you are having a horribly stressful time *again*. I’m sending you all the positive thoughts and vibes possible. Really hope it’s only the subchorionic bleed that’s starting to clot up now. Will you be going back to the dr?

@Fitz2020 glad that you got good news, that’s a lovely scan! Hopefully it can ease your anxiety a bit. I know what it feels like to have chronic high anxiety levels and it sucks even more in pregnancy- hope you feel better!

@Joannaxoxo omw the bloating is real haha! I wore a loose top to school today and walked around a corner into a blowing wind... my top clung to my very round tummy and a colleague’s eyes immediately flew to my “bump”! And I’m only 5 weeks. #-o

@stacey1986 glad you’re feeling better \\:D/

Afm- still devastated by the news that I got re my medication. I don’t understand how my previous gynecologist could have prescribed it. Granted, she did it at week 20 after organ formation but it caused me to think it was safe to take in pregnancy. I’ve exhausted Google when really all I can do is wait for the scans from 12 weeks onward. Having horrible nightmares.


----------



## Fitz2020

Thanks ladies. Hopefully I can relax a little but I don’t know if I can 

@Fern81 I know the feeling with medication, it’s very tough, I have to stay on my Crohn’s meds and I do worry but my doc has reassured me that they’re ok. There are some chances of side effects though so it’s always a worry. Do you know what category tour meds are in? Xxx


----------



## Fern81

Fitz2020 said:


> Thanks ladies. Hopefully I can relax a little but I don’t know if I can
> 
> @Fern81 I know the feeling with medication, it’s very tough, I have to stay on my Crohn’s meds and I do worry but my doc has reassured me that they’re ok. There are some chances of side effects though so it’s always a worry. Do you know what category tour meds are in? Xxx

I’m taking 3 “low risk” psychiatric meds now; even trying to wean a bit before seeing the psychiatrist had me very sick with high anxiety & day-long panic attacks so dr said I have to stay on meds for a sustainable pregnancy; otherwise the abnormal amounts of adrenaline, cortisol and neurotransmitters can also be dangerous to baby and cause behavioral problems :roll: pretty much the scenario in pregnancy #1 too. The meds that I was not supposed to take is clobazam. Category C. And your Crohn’s medication category?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Does anyone have any suggestions for liquids other than water? I'm getting so sick of drinking water that I'm starting to dislike water (which I normally love). I'm off my tea and tend to like colder drinks right now. The water flavoring I was using last week I can't stand now haha. Maybe I'm just being picky. Before getting pregnant I used to drink 2-4 mugs of tea a day, the occasional pop and water. Now I'm only really drinking water and its getting boring... to the point that I don't think I'm drinking enough. Suggestions? 

Fern - I'm crossing my fingers that the medication hasn't done anything to baby. Hopefully everything will turn out just fine at your scan.


----------



## co_fostermom

Fitz - YAYAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!!! :happydance::yipee::wohoo:

Fern - I'm sorry you're having a frustrated time! I hope your new pharmacy can get it sorted soon!

Joanna - are you in the US? Talking Rain is a pretty good carbonated flavored water drink, but I think you can only get it in the Pacific Northwest. Costco has a colored, flavored sparkling water (three flavors) that I enjoy about once a day. Both are zero calaries/ sugar free (no aspartame). Gatorade zero is also a good choice, but you have to make sure you are actually getting the "zero" version and not just the low sugar version, and it also has electrolytes which are good for you. Also, La Croix has recently improved their flavor options. Finally, it's not a drink, but if you like bone broth, it's really good for your body. 

AFM - I am still lightly bleeding and if I didn't know better would call this a light period, though it seems to have lightened up a touch overnight and since I've been awake today. I'm cramping all around my middle and right hip/ back and I'm not sure if it's because of the SCH or the baby. My doctor invited me in for another scan this Friday, so hopefully we'll see some growth, improved heart rate and that the SCH has gotten smaller or at least is showing signs of resolving itself.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Foster - I'm in Canada. I don't recognize the brand Talking Rain, but I like your suggestions for the carbonated flavored water. I forgot about those. My local grocery has some good carbonated water options, I'll go this evening and get something. 

I'm sorry your still having bleeding problems. Friday is only a couple days away so hopefully you'll get some good news.


----------



## jellybeanxx

Hello everyone! Mind if I join please?
After nearly 2 years of TTC I’ve got my BFP! I’m nervous as I’ve had 3 chemicals before but the tests are darker than they have been and I got a positive on a digital which I’ve not had before! I’m also feeling very sick already!
I should be due around 15th November!


----------



## Laurabub84

jellybeanxx said:


> Hello everyone! Mind if I join please?
> After nearly 2 years of TTC I’ve got my BFP! I’m nervous as I’ve had 3 chemicals before but the tests are darker than they have been and I got a positive on a digital which I’ve not had before! I’m also feeling very sick already!
> I should be due around 15th November!

I know I'm not in this group, but I have been stalking as I know a few ladies and like to see how everyone's getting on and OMG!!! Jellybean I'm am absolutely over the moon for you. Biggest congratulations to you hun. You so deserve this after so long. How exciting. Wishing you a happy and very healthy 9 months. I love to follow everyone else's journeys. I'm so excited for you x


----------



## Flueky88

Hello, I'm cautiously joining. I got a faint bfp on a frer yesterday and a bfp on CB digi this morning at 10dpo. This wasn't planned for us. DH wasn't even sure he wanted a 3rd. However this pregnancy is a blessing and even though timing isn't great, we will carry on. I may wait to call OB as they will go off my LMP date and believe I'm much farther than I am. I don't really want a scan at 4 or 5 weeks to then be told it looks "grim". However they may understand that my cycles are strange as I only had one AF since having my girl.


Anyways I hope everyone has a happy and healthy pregnancy. I know a few people in the group, jelly, co, and Fern :)


----------



## jellybeanxx

Good to see you here @Flueky88

@Laurabub84 thank you lovely! :hugs:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Jellybean & Flukey - So happy you've come to join us! Biggest congratulations! I saw your first test in the March testing group... I've been silently stalking you ladies over there because I wanted to find out how some of you were doing. Sorry your feeling sick already Jelly... good sign though :D


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all wow iv missed soo much!! Congratulations to all the new bfps and wishing u all a happy and healthy 9 months!
I'm so sorry fern and foster for your scares hope you are doing better today?! 

So nice to see another mama that was shocked by their bfp (this is number 6 for me and if I'm totally honest it was me that didn't really want any more after my last 2 Labour's have been traumatic) 

Afm well the sickness is getting worse feel like crying all the time and still struggling to come to terms with it all. Iv been referred to the perinatal mental health team and hoping they can help me come to terms with some of what i had to go through previously. Get my motability car hopefully next week it has been awful as I live in the country and without a car that has been awful. 

Good news iv lost some weight so happy with that I'm v overweight so weight loss is good for me. Hope your all having a good day xxx


----------



## co_fostermom

Jellybean and Flukey!!!!!! I'm SO excited we're in this group together! I feel like I've known you two forever! Congrats!

The lack of symptoms the last few days/ this morning is unnerving. I completely stopped spotting yesterday only to (tmi warning) wipe up some pink this morning again. I know bubs is still in there and this episode of bleeding has been nothing like my first mc, but I'm nearing 7 weeks now and ms hasn't really kicked in and can't tell at this point if cramping is from pregnancy or from SCH. Tomorrow's scan can't come soon enough!


----------



## co_fostermom

So, for those of you who aren't sticks, when do you all start showing? I'm a US size 14, so not plus size but not small either. I carry most of my fat around my hips but do have a belly and a lower ab "pooch." I'm just curious about when I might start really seeing a bump. This is probably my anxious side talking.


----------



## jellybeanxx

@co_fostermom so happy to be hear with you! Sorry to hear about the difficulties you’ve been having, you’ve already been through so much! I think I’m probably a similar size to you and started showing around 16 weeks last time around but that was my second pregnancy so might be later in a first. I was a lot bigger in my first pregnancy and didn’t really show until quite late, especially as my son was quite small!

I’m so on edge at the moment. Keep rushing to the toilet thinking AF has arrived but it’s just the increased CM. This is TMI but I had a panic I was spotting earlier but I think it was just that the CM has a yellow tinge (which google and a friend assure me is normal). I feel like I’ve forgotten what’s normal from previous pregnancies and it doesn’t help that pregnancies can be so different!


----------



## Flueky88

Jo thank you. How are you feeling?

Cat I'm glad I'm not alone in that respect as well. I would never thought this would happen to me. Poor DH said he's getting a vasectomy after this baby :rofl: oh and I really hope you have a better birthing experience this time. I'm hoping for one similar to my last one.

Sorry you are struggling mentally right now.

Co I'm happy to be in this journey when you are as well. If it makes you feel any better I'm very crampy early pregnancy. They aren't really painful though. I hope bleeding and spotting stops soon and can't wait for your scan tomorrow. 

As for a bump. I didn't get mine until around 19 or 20 weeks with my first, it was small. With my second, I started around 12 or 13 weeks.


----------



## Flueky88

Jelly yes it's like you forget everything or it's just completely different.


----------



## co_fostermom

Jellybean - yellow, white and cream discharge is totally normal! Your prenatal can also add a yellowish green to the color as well.


----------



## Fern81

Hi jellybean and flueky! Congrats!
Wow flueky feels like yesterday we were ttc #1... here you are with a huge surprise and me with bfp from second ivf (that I almost cancelled because of all the stress and fighting!) ... how life has changed! My sister also had a surprise 3rd one, (at least, her second pregnancy ended up being identical twins) and she was extremely upset about it tbh... but we can’t imagine life without all 3 and everything worked out. I’m sure you will be fine, you seem so levelheaded :)

Cat- sorry to hear that you are doing so poorly :( I can’t even imagine going through that with one kid let alone 5. You are a rock star. Hugs!

Foster- I’m really glad that the bleeding has tapered off. Sending you lots of positive vibes for tomorrow.


----------



## Fern81

Bumpwise- I got a round tummy around 9 weeks last time but I think it only got a bit harder & more like a real bump at about 12 weeks. This time my tummy is huge. My baby has lots of room to grow into :oops: and I’m eating very healthy so I was hoping the bloating from ivf would go down but no luck! And I’m gaining fat fast! I have low muscle tone so my core muscles are nowhere to be found... I’m sure it is a huge factor in my belly popping out so easily... and hence the exercise program (that I haven’t had time for since actually getting the program lol). My belly is sooooo much bigger than a month ago... in fact I’m worried that it might mean twins for me too!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Foster - my nausea has eased considerably over the past week. I only feel it now when I start to get hungry... and it's also not as strong when I do get the nausea. I'm not too concerned as I remember by 7ish weeks in my second pregnancy my nausea was mostly gone too. 

Jellybean - I still go to the bathroom every time I feel damp down there, it's always CM but I still have to check each time! 

As for showing - with my first it was probably around 18-20 weeks, but you can start to feel a bump much earlier, its just not noticeable to other people until 18ish weeks. This time I already feel a bump in my lower belly, so I have a feeling I'll be showing by 12-14 weeks.


----------



## Pineberry

@jellybeanxx I am beyond STOKED to have you here!! :yipee:

@Flueky88 Massive congrats on your BFP! Welcome to the group!!! :happydance:Do let me know as soon as you know your EDD so I can add you to the list :)

@co_fostermom Sending good vibes for your scan tomorrow! Im sure everything will look perfect!


----------



## co_fostermom

Wow I can't believe how late bumps start showing for most people! I figured for sure I'd have a mini bump by 12 weeks, so if I don't have one too noticeable yet by then, I know now not to freak out lol.


----------



## Flueky88

Fern I know! I am so happy you are expecting baby #2. Thank you, I'm glad it all worked out for your sister.

Ho do you feel about twins?? Would you love them? The thought of twins terrify me but they are cute:)

Pineberry, ooops. Going by my opk I'll be due November 16th. Thank you for the welcome :)

Co yup it takes time for a bump to appear. Or at least be able to tell it's a bump and not eating too many sweets lol. I think you mentioned something about nausea. I barely had any with dd2. I was scared we'd have bad news at my first ultrasound but her little heart was just beating away. Now dd1 my nausea set in around 7 to 7.5 weeks and lasted until 12 to 13 weeks. 


AFM I got home and noticed I felt wet. Went to check and had some pink spotting in my undies and when wiping. No cramps. I'm thinking maybe IB (never had before) or maybe from sex yesterday? I wanted to do a frer as they had arrived but I think it would cause more anxiety than cure. So I'll test in a.m. for progression. Think I won't mention it to DH unless tests go lighter. Oh and I'm considering calling OB tomorrow to schedule labs next week. 

Any mommas have IB??


----------



## JessdueJan

Congratulations to all those with new bfps!!

I am here most days but just lurking past few days, I am so exhausted and my nausea is crazy. I only throw up once or twice a day but I feel it in my stomach and throat all day every day. I could cry at times its that bad :oops:
Also been suffering from episodes of shortness of breath, just come on out of the blue, not even after moving around. I'm just sat watching TV and suddey my breath goes shallow and I feel like i can't get a proper breath in. Hoping midwife makes contact soon so I can speak to her about it. I left a message two days ago but heard nothing yet. x


----------



## Lissy_Sweetie

Hi :hi: congratulations everyone! 

Please can I join you ladies? I got my BFP with #3 after a year of trying. Will be due around 10th November. Still not sunk in yet though! 
Only told my husband so far so it’s lovely to talk about it on here xx


----------



## AzureOrchid

Welcome @jellybeanxx, @Flueky88 and @Lissy_Sweetie !!! Congratulations :)

@co_fostermom hope your scan goes well tomorrow! :) 

Ahh the thought of twins is scary but so exciting at the same time. While I know the odds are low, I'm kinda hoping we see two little blobs doing their thing when I go for my first ultrasound next week. 

Reality is starting to set in with some of the things that need to get done in preparation. Been browsing OBGYNs that deliver in the hospital I'll be closest to to figure out who I'd like to go see. Getting ready to give my notice to move out of my current place and in with my SO. I've been really reluctant to move because I rent a gorgeous condo in the city that's a 15 minute walk from work but as we were TTCing we agreed it wouldn't work for more than just me to live here and he has plenty of space in his house out of town. The biggest downside is I'll be moving to about a 1.5hr commute (on the train... 2+ hr commute by car) from work. 

Not looking forward to wasting 3-4+ hours a day commuting and have been so grateful this week to be able to duck home quickly to get some rest with this crazy fatigue and baby brain!! But it's definitely for the best as he has the space and we'll save so much money if I'm not forking out the ludicrous price I pay for this place. A definite bonus with a little one on the way! We're also actively looking for a new house to call our home together but not rushing on that as we want to find the right place. So exciting!

Enough on that, though. We're going to be making rounds with immediate family starting Friday evening to share the news! Super excited to tell my parents. I'm an only child and 34 so, as I'm sure all of you can imagine, they have been pests about wanting grandchildren. Got them each a much that says grandma/grandpa est 2020 :) Then we'll see his family over the weekend (dad and step mom, mom and his sister and her brood - she just had her fifth baby a month ago!)

We're planning on telling some close friends in the next couple of weeks and wait till week 12 to share the news publicly. Also thinking I might have to tell work a bit sooner since I have seriously been struggling to concentrate. I work in cyber security risk and I can't really get away with not focusing so this is going to be an interesting time :) 

I'm also starting to feel like a pack mule carrying my backpack to work with my lunch, snacks, fruit, etc. to keep me going all day! I'm just constantly hungry lol!


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Lissy_Sweetie congratulations!

@Flueky88 I had IB with my second. It was a very, very small amount of pink/red spotting. I was convinced AF was on the way and put my moon cup in but then there was nothing else and got a positive test a day or two later! How are you feeling?


----------



## Flueky88

Jess sorry you haven't heard back from midwife? Hope you get a response soon.

Azure wow that'll be a long commute. Any chance you'd be able to work from home some? If not maybe you guys could find somewhere closer together.

Oh I bet your announcement will go so well! It's so exciting to announce especially if you've been trying for awhile 

Jelly it wasn't a lot. Certainly not enough for pad or tampon. It seems to have stopped. I feel fine. No cramping or back pain. I was super dizzy earlier so I had to lie down and drink some water.


----------



## Catmumof4

Morning All!! So many comments to reply to today! Feeling a little more positive today, the sun is shining and it's not tooo cold! I had an awful dream we lost it so am getting a digi test today to make sure of progression! 

Welcome to all the new people! Xxx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Flueky88 thats good, certainly sounds like IB! 

@Catmumof4 glad things are a little brighter today. Good luck with the digital!

I’m trying not to obsess over progression today. My clearblue and cassette tests are darker but I got myself all worried about the FRER not progressing enough. I think I just need to hold onto to the mantra “today I am pregnant” and try to enjoy it rather than find things to worry about!


----------



## Laurabub84

jellybeanxx said:


> @Flueky88 thats good, certainly sounds like IB!
> 
> @Catmumof4 glad things are a little brighter today. Good luck with the digital!
> 
> I’m trying not to obsess over progression today. My clearblue and cassette tests are darker but I got myself all worried about the FRER not progressing enough. I think I just need to hold onto to the mantra “today I am pregnant” and try to enjoy it rather than find things to worry about!

My frers freaked me out with progression Jelly. I actually spent a day in tears because I thought it wasnt going to work out because of them. I certainly don't rate them personally after that. Caused me a lot of stress the first week. Clearblue were much better for me for progression and even my internet cheapies were better then them. Over about 6 days they looked no different from each other and it really scared me. So long as your others are darker I would try not worry about the frers.


----------



## jellybeanxx

Thank you @Laurabub84 that’s very reassuring :hugs:


----------



## Flueky88

Jelly with my 2nd there was a period with my frer that I couldn't tell a difference from daily testing. I then started every other day and could really see progression. She's a very healthy 1 y.o. as of today.


----------



## Flueky88

Oh and I had good progression on frer and no more bleeding/spotting.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I love how this thread is picking up... so many new comments <3

Flukey - good progression, glad the spotting stopped... it certainly sounds like implantation bleeding.

Catmum - so glad you're feeling a little better. It's starting to warm up a bit here too, some of the snow is melting... so I'm glad to go outside for some fresh air.

Azure - wow that is a long commute, I'd be looking into that new house faster if it was me lol. Do you have much time off for maternity leave? You'll get a break from the commute for a little while hopefully. Can't wait to hear about how your family reacts... I'm excited to tell mine too but will probably wait until Easter.

Jess - I'd call the midwife again if they haven't gotten back to you yet. I've felt a bit short of breath but when climbing stairs or something. With our increased blood flow it's normal to be out of breath a bit.. I have felt my heart racing a few times when lying in bed. But I'd get things checked out for peace of mind if I were you.


----------



## Fern81

Catmum- glad you’re feeling ok today!

Azure- enjoy breaking the news :)

How did everyone tell their husbands/partners? I made my son a shirt that said big brother (it’s WAY cuter in our first language lol) and wanted to put it on ds after school and wait till dh noticed... but dh came home early so I just handed him the shirt. Not very creative but he freaked out! We sent our families photos of ds wearing the shirt as an announcement though.

co_foster good luck with your scan today!

flueky that sounds like IB. I had 2 days of IB (very very light) this time around, and some spotting a few days ago but it stopped.


----------



## co_fostermom

Scan day: I am a nervous train wreck. I know I probably don't need to be, but DH is coming to this appointment which is actually making me more nervous because the last time we went to a scan like this was just after Father's Day and we found out the baby had died. I just so badly want him to see a heartbeat today and I'm sure he will, but gosh, this total lack of control is completely throwing me for a loop today. 

And I totally understand all you ladies who keep running the bathroom to make sure they aren't bleeding - the progesterone I take drips out and it feels SO similar that I honestly can't tell the difference most of the time so I'm right there with you running to the loo!

catmum - I'm glad you're feeling better!

Jess - I've had some bouts of shortness of breath too. Sometimes I'll just be sitting, and other times it's after walking up stairs or something. It could be the uterus growing and putting pressure on your diaphragm. Most people don't realize this, but your diaphragm is the basis of your breath support. Our breathing should actually look like it's coming from our bellies and expanding our rib cages, rather than what most people do and breathe from their chests (it's a learned behavior because of trying to hide belly fat and the like). But, since your diaphragm is right in that area along with your uterus, that could be the simple explanation. Of course, if it starts to get really bad, you should go to an urgent care to make sure everything is okay and there's not some underlying condition causing the problem.


----------



## jellybeanxx

@co_fostermom good luck with the scan, hope it all goes really well and you see that lovely heartbeat! 

@Fern81 thats such a cute way to do it! With my other pregnancies, I’ve always just run out of the bathroom waving a pee stick :haha: this time though I wanted to make it a bit more special. I found out on the Monday night but waited for a darker test on the Tuesday and planned to tell him after work. My Mother was round when he came home though and then my Auntie popped in. In the end I handed him the gift bag containing the test after they’d left telling him I’d got him a present. It was while I was watching the football though. I just couldn’t wait any longer! Right after he opened the bag, my team scored a goal and I got distracted celebrating that :lol: we’ve now nicknamed this baby after the goal scorer! 

Is anyone else yawning loads? I can’t stop yawning today!


----------



## AzureOrchid

Thanks! We're super excited :) They have no idea what's about to happen, mwahahaha! 

I do get to work from home a couple of days a week, which is nice. I may try to increase this a bit more. I'm hoping I only need to deal with this until I can go on mat leave and once I'm ready to get back into the swing of things, maybe see if I can nail something at an office location closer to where ever it is that we wind up living. It's a pretty big company so they should have something in a fringe location. 

My bf was insistent on being present for testing so I didn't get the chance to surprise him. We were in disbelief the first night I tested but the next morning when I came out of the bathroom after testing and getting two very positive positives, I told him he was going to be a dad and that was that :) I had always hoped to do something special for him with it but, in hindsight after how long the past week has felt not telling our parents, I'm glad we were both just in it together right away. 

@co_fostermom best of luck with the scan today! Sending lots of positive thoughts and vibes your way.


----------



## AzureOrchid

@jellybeanxx omg the yawning and fatigue is crazy!! All week has been a struggle!


----------



## co_fostermom

Scan went well! Baby is measuring right on track still (tail end of 6 weeks) and heart rate was 134!

Unfortunately SCH also grew by about a cm but my doctor said it didn't look like there was any active bleeding and that it looked more "organized." Not sure what that means, but she said my cervix looked nice and sealed and although I can probably expect more bleeding in the near future, that I shouldn't worry. She also knows from personal experience that telling me not to worry or be nervous is like telling me not to breathe right now lol. Either way, I do feel a huge sense of relief, especially now that DH has seen a living baby.


----------



## jellybeanxx

co_fostermom said:


> Scan went well! Baby is measuring right on track still (tail end of 6 weeks) and heart rate was 134!
> 
> Unfortunately SCH also grew by about a cm but my doctor said it didn't look like there was any active bleeding and that it looked more "organized." Not sure what that means, but she said my cervix looked nice and sealed and although I can probably expect more bleeding in the near future, that I shouldn't worry. She also knows from personal experience that telling me not to worry or be nervous is like telling me not to breathe right now lol. Either way, I do feel a huge sense of relief, especially now that DH has seen a living baby.
> 
> View attachment 1079564

That’s brilliant news, I’m so pleased for you! :hugs:


----------



## Flueky88

Fern I showed him my bfp... it was faint and he said, "there's only one" yeah but it's really faint" "is it supposed to be that faint". Bahaha. I showed him my bfp digi the next morning. I like how you told him :) I wanted to do something cute but ..... didn't think it was appropriate.

Jelly no yawning here but I have bouts of insomnia.
.
Azure oh that sounds like you wouldn't have a crazy commute much if at all. For my first I screamed when I saw the line pop up so DH came in to see what was going on :)

Co I'm so happy for you and per old wives tale fetal heart rate is leaning to boy which you had a boy embryo so makes sense :) oh and I'm happy DH got to see bub with that wonderful heartbeat.

AFM I'm so confused. Around 230 I went to the bathroom and my panty liner was about 80% saturated. Red blood this time. No clots or cramping. While I was at work I lifted boxes full of paper charts ad did loads of squatting as I organized the filing cabinet. Not sure if I'm miscarrying or it's from all that work I did. It seems to have stopped and no cramping either. I feel mixed emotions about it. I mean it's bad timing, but I want another baby and the thought of losing one even so early makes me sad. DH said he feels mixed about it too, said he was coming around to idea of having our 3rd. I asked him if I do loss the baby, would he be willing to try next year. He replied,"most likely, but have to see where we are at." 

I'm just praying for what is meant to be will be, but if this is a loss I just want to get it over with. Thanks to anyone that read this.


----------



## co_fostermom

Oh my gosh I'm so sorry Flueky! It could be what I had and I did some lifting and lots of walking up and down stairs without much break the day before I started bleeding. Drink TONS of water, stay off your feet as much as possible, and put yourself on pelvic rest (no exercise, no sex, etc.). Go to the doctor as soon as you can...they can help you. Bleeding is terrifying, but like I said, it could be a subchorionic hemorrhage. Or it could be something else, but either way you won't get answers without going to a doctor. Drinking bone broth is very healing to the body, that might also help in the meantime. I didn't understand why staying hydrated was so important until I read that being dehydrated can actually aggravate a SCH so you want to do what you can to avoid that. I hope everything turns out okay for you!


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Flueky88 :hugs: hope everything is okay and the bleeding eases off!


----------



## Flueky88

Co thank you. That might be part of my issue as I've not drank as much the last couple days. Only about 70 to 80 oz instead of 100oz. I drink so much normally due to breastfeeding. 70 to 80 isn't enough for me because of that. I'll try to take it easy but today is DD2 birthday party and DH is working until then. I'll try as best as I can. :hugs: oh and I'll call OB Monday and tell them I'm experiencing bleeding if it continues.

Jelly thank you :hugs:


AFM no more bleeding. I felt really wet when I woke up and thought, "it's over", but just cm. Not sure what to think anymore. I did test with Frer and IC. Not sure there's progression on Frer but definitely on IC. What do you ladies think and you can be brutally honest. The top tests are 11dpo and bottom are 12dpo.


----------



## jellybeanxx

Your FRERs look quite similar to mine from yesterday and the day before, there was barely any change in mine. My clearblues have been getting a lot darker though! HCG rises in such small amounts day to day in very early pregnancy that it can be harder to see the progression. The bleeding stopping is definitely a good sign!
I hope you manage to enjoy the party and take it as easy as you can. Hopefully your doctor will be able to give you some reassurance on Monday!


----------



## jellybeanxx

These were mine...


----------



## Flueky88

Jelly thank you, this makes me feel better. I've looked at today's frer now that it's quite dry and I do see some progression. Not a lot but I think that's typical. Just worrisome with the bleeding. I'm so sorry if I'm upsetting anyone, I've never experienced this and just need some support. I had pink spotting once after sex with my 1st around 6 weeks but nothing like this. 

Thank you, I do look forward to the party. I think she will dive right into the cake as she's my little piggy :haha:


----------



## Fern81

Co_foster I’m so glad you and baby are ok! I’m so glad that your dh was able to see the heartbeat ❤️. 

Flueky- sorry to hear about the bleeding... it sucks to be in limbo. Will you be getting blood tests done?

Afm- so much schoolwork to do and I can’t focus. I had the worst nightmare about what the tablets that I took could have done to my baby. I will be able to stress a little less after the 20 week anatomy scan, 4 months away :nope: Oh and twins? Terrified of having twins!


----------



## Fern81

I wish I could just know that everything is ok so that I can start enjoying this pregnancy:(


----------



## Lissy_Sweetie

Flueky88 said:


> Co thank you. That might be part of my issue as I've not drank as much the last couple days. Only about 70 to 80 oz instead of 100oz. I drink so much normally due to breastfeeding. 70 to 80 isn't enough for me because of that. I'll try to take it easy but today is DD2 birthday party and DH is working until then. I'll try as best as I can. :hugs: oh and I'll call OB Monday and tell them I'm experiencing bleeding if it continues.
> 
> Jelly thank you :hugs:
> 
> 
> AFM no more bleeding. I felt really wet when I woke up and thought, "it's over", but just cm. Not sure what to think anymore. I did test with Frer and IC. Not sure there's progression on Frer but definitely on IC. What do you ladies think and you can be brutally honest. The top tests are 11dpo and bottom are 12dpo.
> 
> View attachment 1079580
> View attachment 1079582


So sorry to hear about your bleeding. Your tests look very similar to mine at 11 and 12 dpo - I don’t think FRER are as good as they used to be and definitely not with
Progression. Your 12dpo does look slightly darker though to me. I really hope your bleeding settles down and this is it for you xxx


----------



## co_fostermom

Flueky - I used FRER, Wondfo, Pregmate and [email protected] tests with this pregnancy, and your [email protected] look very similar to mine. I noticed for me that they didn't progress much every day, but if you switch it to every other day, you'll notice a huge difference. I've experienced that with Frers as well. I know it's hard not to test every day, but you will see more difference every other day. For me, I only had two Frers the entire time and wasn't able to get more, so I can't show you progression beyond week three, but the [email protected] started progressing much later on (like the end of week 4 into week 5) than all the other brands. I've been super impressed with Pregmates - though they seem to be strong if positive no matter what and also don't show much progression because they are strong out of the gate. Wondfo 10mIUs are the only ones that really show me any difference from day to day in early pregnancy but even then they needed time to. It's slow in the beginning. I'm SO glad the bleeding has stopped though. Might be good to get an OB appointment even if you don't start bleeding again. Have some blood tests done and get better answers.


----------



## Flueky88

Fern sorry you can't enjoy this pregnancy. I usually am able to relax once I hear heartbeat on doppler at 12 weeks. Bahaha I'm with you on fear of twins

I'm not sure if they do betas at my ob office. I never had them before but I never experienced this.

Lissy thank you. I think it is too. I'm hoping for darker line tomorrow. It's reassuring to hear your 11 and 12dpo tests were similar.

Co, thank you. I will probably still test tomorrow at 13dpo but compare it to 11dpo. I think I'll call OB office Monday. Hoping they will do betas. 

No spotting, bleeding, or cramping so far today. I would think if it was a loss I wouldn't have stopped bleeding and/or started cramping. Going to just enjoy the party in a few hours and try not to feel so anxious about limbo.

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## jellybeanxx

How’s everyone doing today?
I still can’t stop testing! I’m trying to remember when I felt able to stop testing in previous pregnancies! I’ve still got a few tests left so I guess I’ll just use them up. I’m planning to do weeks indicator tests once a week and hopefully see them progress! I’ve had a 1-2 and planning to do my next one on Friday which at this point seems ages away! 
Here’s today’s tests, the FRER is finally starting to get darker. I’m still only 14DPO which is early really but 4 weeks pregnant today!


----------



## jellybeanxx

I’ve just spent the last half an hour trying to get the baby gaga ticker into my signature. I’ve tried all 3 formats they’ve got an I can’t get it to work! What am I doing wrong? It’s been 4 years since I put one in and I just can’t remember what to do!


----------



## Flueky88

Jelly tests look good :) I have no idea about the babygaga ticker. I never used theirs. Hope you figure it out :)


Very little reddish brown spotting yesterday during the party. I'm thinking I just maybe had one hell of an IB. I wouldn't be suprised if there's a sch that developed. Tests are darker today so I'm feeling much less anxious.

On a different note, dd2 had a good party. Lots of kids though. 8 kids with the oldest being 7. My dd1 fell in a toy box. Thankfully it just scared her. I got pretty worn out so I sat down a lot towards the end.


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Flueky88 glad the party went well and those tests are looking great! 
I’m still working on this damn ticker :haha: I feel like I’m putting all my nervous energy into getting it working. I won’t be defeated by a ticker!


----------



## Flueky88

Jelly thank you and :rofl: show that ticker who's boss


----------



## Fern81

Flueky I think you are right that you can relax now, it’s good that the spotting stopped and the tests look good. 

Jellybean I couldn’t get their ticker to work! That’s why I’m using babysizer :-k

I did a tarot card reading about the baby and got an answer “stability, safety and security” so even though tarot cards are controversial (to say the least) I’m feeling better... hope it’s true


----------



## Lissy_Sweetie

jellybeanxx said:


> I’ve just spent the last half an hour trying to get the baby gaga ticker into my signature. I’ve tried all 3 formats they’ve got an I can’t get it to work! What am I doing wrong? It’s been 4 years since I put one in and I just can’t remember what to do!

I used a lilypie ticker and then entered it as a .png file if that helps?


----------



## Pineberry

@Lissy_Sweetie Just realized I missed your first post here! Added you now! Been so busy lately so it’s been a little hard to keep up with this thread :(

@jellybeanxx It took me a while to figure out too, but for me it worked by *only *copying the image link, the highlighted one like in this screenshot:



*Without *the [/img] before and after. Then when you edit your Signature, click on "Insert Image" and paste that link. :)

Hope all you ladies are doing wonderful, and no more bleeding or spotting for anyone!

Can’t believe I just passed the 10 week mark - time passes crazy fast! No more symptoms here except for LOTS of leukorrhea (the white pregnancy discharge), some moodiness and fatigue. Guess the placenta has taken over now, hence no more queasiness and nausea. Oh, and I’ve felt a lot of fluttering and pulling feelings in my uterus lately, especially at night - It literally feels like I can feel my uterus expanding! So cool!


----------



## Lissy_Sweetie

@Pineberry no problem at all - I can imagine it is difficult keeping up! Congrats on passing the 10 week mark - soon be into the second trimester \\:D/ . I’m definitely struggling with the fatigue- but that might be due to a horrible cold I’ve had for this past week! Also got awful acne - just came out of nowhere. All worth it though xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Pineberry thanks for the tip, I gave it a go and not sure it’s worked for me. So frustrating!
Can’t believe you’re at the 10 week mark, that’s flown by (though I’m sure it hasn’t for you!)

It’ll be a week tomorrow that I got my BFP and it’s felt like time has been moving slowly but I still can’t believe it’s been a week. I’m going to phone the GP tomorrow and arrange my midwife referral. Also thinking about getting a private scan at 7-8 weeks as I don’t think I can wait until 12 weeks!


----------



## Flueky88

Fern I definitely thought about reaching out to a psychic to ask about this pregnancy. I hope the card reading is right :)

Pineberry happy 10 weeks! Have you told your family yet or waiting until 2nd tri?

Lissy sorry for fatigue and a cold. Ugh being sick while pregnant is miserable.

Jelly I agree, time has went by at snail speed. I have to say I'm glad that US typically does first scan in 7 to 8 week mark, but I wish they would scan at 12. Oh well, my office does check for heartbeat with doppler at 12 week appt.


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Flueky88 we don’t get the heartbeat Doppler until the 16 week appointment with the midwife. There’s so many differences between the antenatal care around the world!


----------



## Pineberry

jellybeanxx said:


> @Pineberry thanks for the tip, I gave it a go and not sure it’s worked for me. So frustrating!

Hmm, are you sure you pasted the image link into the "Image" field? It looks like this for me (I circled the one you have to paste it in hahah):



And yeah I would most definitely get a private scan at 7-8 weeks if I were you, for peace of mind! It will totally be worth it I am sure.



Flueky88 said:


> Pineberry happy 10 weeks! Have you told your family yet or waiting until 2nd tri?

I told my mom at 8w+2, right after the ultrasound, then my siblings the following weekend (at 9 weeks)! All per facetime as they live back in my home country.

His family on the other hand doesn’t know yet - we were going to tell them when we visited them the last time a week ago, but decided to wait till the 12 week mark at the last minute. It will be slightly more special for them than for mine (in my family there are 7 grandchildren already), since this will be the first grandchild for my bf’s parents (bf is an only child, I have 6 siblings lol).

We’re visiting them again at the end of this month (they live about 3h away from us), so I will be exactly 13 weeks then and will have an amazing ultrasound to show them (since my 12 week scan is just a few days before).
Oh my gosh, it’ll be amazing to watch their reactions!! They have no clue we were even TTC!


----------



## Fern81

jellybeanxx said:


> @Flueky88 we don’t get the heartbeat Doppler until the 16 week appointment with the midwife. There’s so many differences between the antenatal care around the world!

We get so many appointments in RSA!
First at 6-8 weeks, ultrasound with heartbeat (well, every appointment is with u/s and heartbeat). Then bloodwork for first trimester screening and a scan @ 12 weeks for NT with a fetal medicine specialist, I think it’s called the fetal growth/abnormality scan or something. 16 weeks; can find out the sex. 20 week fetal anatomy scan. Long appointment. Then at 24, 28, 32, 36, 37, 38, 39 weeks! And I’m getting an additional scan before 12 weeks (one at 6 and another at 9 weeks because I’m switching from the fertility clinic and the new gynae wants to meet me before I see the specialist for the 12 week scan). I was also thoroughly spoiled with my previous pregnancy- my dr did various 3D pics and a 4D video with every single appointment. Mind you, this type of care is only available at private hospitals/doctors. Definitely not at state facilities. Our public health care system is really bad...


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Fern81 that level of antenatal care sounds incredible! I do appreciate our national health service though. I feel well looked after once I’m booked in at around 9 weeks. It’s just the waiting until then and the 12 week scan that’s tough!

@Pineberry that’s exactly what I did! The only thing I can’t think of is that’s there’s not enough space on my signature but surely BnB would give me that notification?
In my last 2 pregnancies I used a fruit ticker that I loved and was sad to see it’s no longer there. It was easier to add too :haha:


----------



## Flueky88

Jelly on appts that we have an ultrasound we don't do doppler as they see the heart via ultrasound. So maybe that's why they wait until 16 weeks?

Pine that sounds lovely. I hope the announcement goes over well with in laws.

Oh and I've not checked front page, but if you'll put me down with edd November 16. Thank you :)

Fern sounds similar to US schedule except ultrasound for dating at 7 to 8 weeks and anatomy at 20. We also have 40 week and up to 42 weeks if you haven't delivered by then. I've never made it to 40 week appt.


----------



## Flueky88

Ugh bnb took me away from looking at people's posts. 

Jelly you got your ticker!! Did you test today? FX for progression :)

AFM finally got frer test line a smidge darker than control. I'm going to do frer every other day and I only have 2 left. My IC is darker as well. I'm having tender breasts, mild nausea and omg the bloat!


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Flueky88 yay for progression!
I ended up going for a different ticker and it was much less stressful :haha:

I’m off to pick up the form for my midwife referral today. The receptionist at my surgery was on about booking my 16 week midwife appointment when I phoned today, so I asked about the booking in appointment and she said the midwives would use the form for that and book my 12 week scan. I can’t imagine they wouldn’t do a full booking in appointment so I’m hoping she’s wrong!

I did a cheapie test today and it was darker than the last one which is good.
Planning on doing a clearblue tomorrow, then a cassette test on Wednesday, FRER on Thursday and a weeks indicator on Friday!


----------



## Flueky88

Jelly, last week I went to Amazon's UK site so I could order the CB digi with weeks indicator :rofl: I should get them Wednesday or Thursday. I really love them and hate US stopped selling them.


----------



## jellybeanxx

Flueky88 said:


> Jelly, last week I went to Amazon's UK site so I could order the CB digi with weeks indicator :rofl: I should get them Wednesday or Thursday. I really love them and hate US stopped selling them.

I heard the US stopped selling them! Is that because women get quite worried over them?
I was on holiday in Barcelona when I was newly pregnant with DS2 and wanted a weeks indicator. I had to ask at the pharmacy for it and the pharmacist went off on one about how inaccurate they are and that they should be banned! She did sell it to me though and I got my 3+ in Spanish :haha:


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all wow what a load of posts to read since Fri! Love that the group has picked up!!! 

I'm awful with names and my phone won't let me me go back but glad the bleeding stopped (think it was fern??) 
Foster what a lovely ultrasound glad baby is sticking and u both got to see the heartbeat!! 

Jelly bean I am with you on the awful tickers took me ages to figure out how to do mine and I miss the fruit ticker too!! 

Afm I got my 3+ on Friday (got 1-2 when I first tested) so that is me defo done for testing and as soon as I get the new car (hopefully this week) I will book in with the midwife. Been taking my prenatal vitamins so few days won't hurt. This past weekend I just seemed to sleep I was exhausted. Running after 5 kids with fibromyalgia is wiping me out. If had to come off my medication obviously and because baby was such a surprise I didn't have time to wean off them. Iv been battling withdrawal and depression BUT im starting to come out the other end. Im weird because im excited at how tired i am, only time iv felt this wiped out was when I was carrying my boy (1 boy 4 girls) and I'm so desperate for my last to be a boy. I'm scared about gender disappointment has anyone else felt this before?? Xx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning ladies - I've finally caught up from Friday's posts, so glad to see the thread pickup.

Flukey - glad the bleeding stopped.

Foster - so happy to see a happy baby on the ultrasound picture! You must feel some relief. 

Catmum - not too worried about gender disappointment, I have one of each right now. Though I am hoping more for a girl then a boy (so is DH) ... but we'll be happy either way really.

Jelly - time went by so slowly for me the first 2-3 weeks. Now that I'm into the 7th week it's picking up faster. 

AFM - I was dizzy all day on Saturday but then it stopped by Saturday night. Is this something to worry about? I've only experienced dizziness when standing up too quickly or something but I woke up feeling strange and dizzy. It lessened when I got up but I still got several waves of dizziness throughout the day. It was gone the next day.

My morning sickness is lessening but not gone (did the same around 7 weeks with my daughter). My first ultrasound is not until Mar 21st, so still a couple weeks away. Should I be concerned about feeling dizzy or only if it comes back? Feeling super bloated again today and was nauseous this morning, so my symptoms haven't disappeared.


----------



## AzureOrchid

So many posts!! :) 

@co_fostermom great news with the ultrasound! Yay!!

@Flueky88 so glad to hear the bleeding stopped and things are progressing on :) 

@jellybeanxx I hear you on time moving slowly!! Pretty sure that's going to change soon, though, with so many things we have to take care of in the next couple of months to move me.

AFM we spread the news to my parents on Friday night, his dad and step-mom Saturday morning, his mom mid-day Saturday and then his sister, her husband and their five kids Saturday evening. It was quite the whirlwind! We caught a few of them off guard (my parents, in particular, had the best reaction! This is also their first grandchild from their only daughter). It was nice to finally tell some folks and everyone was so very happy for us. Talk about an exhausting weekend, though lol! 

Looking forward to my first ultrasound on Friday :) Now to get through the workweek somehow.... :-k


----------



## Catmumof4

Joanna- Dizziness could be your blood pressure? I would go get it checked just on the safe side hope the sickness continues to fade, im very jealous Lol!!

Azure- I'm glad everyone took the news well and didn't time drag when you are waiting for something!!! X


----------



## Flueky88

Jelly yes it's because ppl getting upset that it said 1 to 2 or 2 to 3 weeks. They didn't understand it meant from ovulation and not that many weeks pregnant. Always a few ruining it for the many.

Cat I seriously can't imagine running around after 5 kids right now. You are super mom :) I'm also worried about some gender disappointment. I would love a boy because this will be our last and I'd love a little boy. I will come around if it's another girl though as I'm sure anyone would.

Joanne dizziness is most likely related to your increased blood volume which lowers your blood pressure.

Azure yay for telling family! It's so much fun, especially your first. It's the best when they are caught off guard. Can't wait for your scan :)

Anyone else dreading announcing? Our babies are very close in age and just dreading reactions. With my 2nd a few asked if it was planned and we will have essentially same spacing (21 months vs 20 months). The plus side.... we get done with baby stage faster and not starting at square one after years. I'll also be able to sell some of the baby items rather than hold onto them.


----------



## co_fostermom

Hi all!

Joanna, I don't know about the dizziness, but I'm glad to hear about the morning sickness easing off. I think mine might finally be kicking into gear (though it's in the evening) but mainly it's caused by smells. Work should be fun today.

Flueky I'm not looking forward to announcing, but I think I've been feeling so cautious with this pregnancy because of my previous two losses that this time I'm waiting until like 12 weeks to tell anyone. I told my mom right away and sister-in-law, but they're the only ones. I think DH's dad knows which means his wife knows, but that's it. I haven't even told my dad yet and my mom said she wouldn't tell anyone else until she got the okay from me. At any rate, both sides of the family now have grandkids so this is old hat for them. I'm the baby in my family, so there was never any hope of having the first grandbaby (in fact, I was 16 when my brother and his gf got pregnant with their first). DH, however, is the oldest in his family so I had hopes many, many, many years ago of producing the first grandkids on that side but of course infertility damned my plans and his sister got that honor. I won't lie, it was super hard for me when she told us she was pregnant with her first. She has two now, and I'm still here waiting. Okay, maybe I'm still a little bitter but I think I'm just feeling disgruntled in general today. Hormones. 

AFM I'm moody today. A big part of that is because my boss crossed some lines this weekend and my job has been frustrating altogether for the past 3 months that the thought of having to go in to work today just sounds awful. Combine that with an hour of lost sleep due to the time change (I LOATHE spring forward) and you get b*&%$y me.


----------



## jellybeanxx

@co_fostermom I can relate to that feeling! I’ve been so grumpy today. Everything and everyone is irritating me. I remember this from my pregnancy with DS2 as well.

I’ve been obsessing over symptoms today and worrying that I haven’t felt quite as sick as I did. I’m so tired though and have been since I got up!
I managed to getting my midwife referral sorted with the GP surgery but confusingly they’ve booked my 16 week appointment but I have to speak to the midwife to arrange my booking in appointment and 12 week scan.


----------



## JessdueJan

Hi ladies! Glad to see this thread is becoming more active!
I had my scan last night and was moved forward by 3 days so my due date is now 12th October. Baby was measuring 9 weeks exactly on scan and had a lovely strong heartbeat going on!
Happy Tuesday guys :hugs:


----------



## Catmumof4

Flukey I can so relate to everything in that post this is baby 6 and 2 years between them all! 10,8,6,4,2 when baby is born so yh I just told everyone in one go and sod the haters Lol!! 
I will obviously get over the gender disappointment but atm I'm so worried!!

Foster- must b something in the air I was soo awful yesterday pinging all over the place LMAO feel sorry for everyone lol

Afm just woke up (6am) and I am sooo tired!!! But feel ok atm here's hoping for a quiet peaceful day lol xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@JessdueJan what a lovely looking ultrasound! How exciting! 

@Catmumof4 I keep waking up tired as well! Taking it as a good sign!


----------



## Catmumof4

Yes all these good signs lol nearly threw up on a woman on the bus lol I didn't but I was so scared lol x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning all. I can relate to the tiredness... we had daylight savings on Sunday, so an hour earlier to get up and it's killing me. I was in bed at 8pm last night... plus dozing on the couch around 4pm. I just don't have energy right now for simple tasks. 

So I've also noticed that when I'm tired my nausea kicks up again. It's definitely not as severe during the day now but by the evening I feel rather gross. I was snacking on crackers last night to help but I think my body just wanted sleep. 

Jess - lovely scan! We go on the 21st of March and I'll be 9 weeks then too, so I can now picture what my little one will look like. <3

No grumpiness for me... I find pregnancy easier on my mood then PMS. Except maybe when I'm overheated.. this summer is going to be tough haha.


----------



## Flueky88

Co well I've got everything crossed that this is your rainbow baby! Sorry for moodiness.

Jelly any updates? Also, I think symptoms come and go this early. It is still nerve wracking though. Glad you seem to be getting everything sorted.

Jess beautiful scan :) 

Cat so glad I have someone to relate to. Also here's to team blue for both of us! Do you plan on finding out gender at anatomy scan? 

Also, so glad you didn't get sick on that women, ugh that would have been awful for both of you.

Joanna I despise daylight savings time as well. I went to bed before 10 last night but passed out after nursing dd2 before bed.


----------



## Fern81

Hi everyone:)

Flueky- I’m dreading announcing it at work. I only just started in a new teaching position. Our school year runs from Jan-Dec so I will have this baby before the school year is completed. I accepted the position the day before my bfp. I wonder whether they will judge me for starting at their school, just to make them find a replacement teacher close to the end of the year (which will be hard!). Idk how I’m going to admit it!

Azure- good luck with Friday :) my first ultrasound is on Thursday and I’m so impatient! I just want to see if there is (only) one baby with a heartbeat! Hoping, wishing and praying so hard!

Jess- what a lovely scan! Look at that little face!


----------



## co_fostermom

Jess LOVELY scan! So happy for you! 

Well my mood has improved greatly, but I think preggo brain has kicked in because I took my progesterone and then literally 2 minutes later was like, wait, did I take progesterone???!!! I'm still not entirely sure lol but fairly confident I took it and just forgot that soon. See what I mean? lol 

I am SOOOOO tired today too! I didn't sleep well last night. But was also glad I didn't have a 3rd night in the row where I didn't need to get up to use the bathroom. And I did not have enough water yesterday so that's even a bonus lol. Oh, how we would complain so miserably about all these "inconveniences" if they had nothing to do with pregnancy lol.


----------



## EmmaVH

Oh wow... Was trying to catch up on everyone but that's a lot of info since I signed in last! Glad to be in an active forum though. 

So, I'm on my phone so I can't quote or answer/comment individually, but here's what I hope covers all the bases. 

For all the scans I've seen so far: Yay! \\:D/

For those with symptoms mild/severe: As much as they are aggravating, they're a sign that everything is good. For those without symptoms: I share your anxiety.

AFM:. My boobs are tender to the touch and itchy. So scratching them is interesting. I have heartburn occasionally and at random times. Today I had the feeling that there was a small piece of food caught in my throat but it wouldn't go away even after eating/drinking - found out it was a weird nausea feeling but didn't throw up thank god. My lack of symptoms/minimal symptoms make me very nervous. I want to get passed the point that I lost our other baby (9w+4) so I can worry less.. I have a scan on Friday (I should be 7w then) and I hope for great news.


----------



## jellybeanxx

@co_fostermom I can relate to baby brain! I keep forgetting words mid sentence! 

@EmmaVH good luck with the scan!


----------



## CC94

Hi there, second eventful March in a row for us!

DD turns one 14th March :flow:

Turns out she’s a big sis in training though as we got our BFP yesterday 9th March, 2020.

I’m not sure how far along I am, based on dates I believe I’m around five weeks due 7th November - will update after appointment. 

My iud has actually fallen out on its own feb 1/2 during my last “period” so that is what I’m basing it from! 

Excited to be back as this will be our last. Xx


----------



## AzureOrchid

@JessdueJan amazing ultrasound!! So exciting :D

@Catmumof4 lol! I felt like throwing up on my way to work while walking through the city this morning. Bet that would've been a lovely sight for the tons of commuters walking around me!

@Joannaxoxo omg I hadn't even thought about the summer heat and humidity (though I was already thinking about all the pretty maternity dresses and outfits haha!) That will definitely make things interesting....

@Fern81 ohh Thursday is so close! I can relate with wanting to find out how many are in there even though I have a super low chance of it being multiples... I can still hope :) Can't wait to hear how it goes!

@EmmaVH fingers crossed and sending lots of positive thoughts your way for your ultrasound! Hope everything goes well :)

@CC94 congratulations and welcome!!!

I swear I'm going to blow my cover at work one of these days. At one point today, I completely mixed up someone's name as I was telling another person to get in touch with this individual. They're like umm.. don't you mean X? Barely caught myself before I completely blamed the baby brain. Best part is that something similar happened a couple of hours later and I nearly responded the same way!

Mind you, I'm not sure how people at work won't notice the fact that I am _constantly eating at my desk all day_. I do not stop. My body won't let me stop! I think I have to bring some snacks to my meetings when I have back to back or long ones. I got _so _light headed and queasy in my just-before-lunch meeting today. I wasn't sure I was going to make it lol


----------



## Fitz2020

Hi everyone, 
So glad to see all the new names. It is definitely much more active. 

AFM- symptoms have definitely lessened, had some nausea but that seems to have pretty much gone now and boobs sore on an off but that’s all. Hope the lack of symptoms doesn’t mean bad news. Crohn’s is playing up too so that’s worrying also! I am 9 weeks today. Had scan last week and all was good. Will prob have one next week to as will be seeing my private OB, just waiting on app. Had to switch OB’s today as the doc I was going to attend (delivered my little boy) isn’t high risk and my Gastro doctor and rheumatologist want me to be seen by high risk doc so there is a lot of messing around. Was supposed to have an app this Thursday but then had to change so hoping my new OB will see me next week. I a little nervous though as I’m being seen in Cork and the Coronavirus has pretty much shut the hospital down for many people in and out. 
With my under lying conditions and being pregnant it worries me. 

Sorry to be such a moaner but just needed to get it all out!


----------



## co_fostermom

CC94 welcome and yay!

Azure - that's crazy about the eating. I feel like that too at work but not nearly that bad. But I totally hear you about being worried about blowing your cover. Hopefully the board members haven't let my boss know - if they have he's playing dumb. I know my two colleagues wouldn't. 

Joanna - I hadn't thought about the summer heat either. And nobody believes in A/Cs in Washington! Ugh! I'm already waking up totally sweaty in the middle of the night and it's been getting down to the low 20s at night this week, which is crazy cold for this area and time of year. So, not sure how I'm gonna get through that summer heat! 

Fitz - I'm sorry your Crohn's is bothering you and causing trouble and I'm sorry you have to find a different doctor - that's a total bummer. I'm so terrified of being sent to a new doctor because I've known mine for so long and if all is still going well tomorrow, she's probably going to "graduate" me after my app tomorrow. I hope you are able to find an excellent perinatologist!


----------



## co_fostermom

Question for you veteran moms - is it normal to have sharp pains in the uterus? It is worse after I've been sitting for a while and get up (sudden movements) and then it's fine again. Is that just the uterus stretching? Is it possible to have round ligament pain this early in pregnancy?


----------



## CC94

co_fostermom said:


> Question for you veteran moms - is it normal to have sharp pains in the uterus? It is worse after I've been sitting for a while and get up (sudden movements) and then it's fine again. Is that just the uterus stretching? Is it possible to have round ligament pain this early in pregnancy?


YES!!!!! Totally normal!!!! Xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

co_fostermom said:


> Question for you veteran moms - is it normal to have sharp pains in the uterus? It is worse after I've been sitting for a while and get up (sudden movements) and then it's fine again. Is that just the uterus stretching? Is it possible to have round ligament pain this early in pregnancy?

Yes! I was so worried about it in my first pregnancy that I got checked out. They scanned me at 7 weeks and everything was fine. It was just everything stretching out.


----------



## Flueky88

Fern I'm similar with work situation. I'm not at a new company but I'm in a new position for nearly 2 months. I also came back from a maternity leave end of June 2019 so feel guilty. I don't think I should but I can't help it.

Co yes it is funny how if we had these symptoms for any other reason we'd be so pissed. If we notice that we aren't experiencing something at all or not anymore it can cause so much anxiety.

Yay for scan day today!! Maybe you can stay a couple more weeks?? In any case I hope you find an OB you love :)

Those pains are normal, just uterus stretching :)

CC yay for joining and happy early birthday to your LO it doesn't feel like a year since we were all having our babies.

Emma good luck Friday!

Azure I'm so happy I mostly work at home now so people can't notice things. I have a stupid RIE (rapid improvement event) I have to attend Monday through Friday next week. I got some morning sickness candies in case I feel nauseated. Thankfully, I can still use breastfeeding as an excuse if I want to graze all day.

Fitz sounds like placenta is starting to take over my hormone production :)

That stinks you have to get a new OB. I really love the group I've seen with my first 2. They are opening an office closer to me next month and I'm deciding if I want to go to it or not. I probably should as long as they deliver at the hospital closer to me as I'm a fast laborer.


----------



## JessdueJan

@AzureOrchid I'm with you on the eating all day! If I don't snack my nausea kicks in so I'm just grazing all day. Today I swapped it for healthier snacks otherwise I'm going to end up huge!!

I also accepted a job 2 days before my bfp, I'm dreading telling them!! x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Good morning everyone!

CC94 - congratulations and welcome to our little group :hi:

Azure - I get you on the mixing up words thing. My kids keep making fun of me because I can't seem to get breakfast, lunch or dinner words right.... "guys, what do you want for lunch, I mean dinner..." every time! haha. They don't know we are expecting just yet.

Fitz - yes the Coronavirus is quite scary... we don't have any confirmed cases in our town yet but several in the cities surrounding us. 

Foster - I also get the odd sharp pain in my uterus sometimes, usually if I get up too fast in a certain position it will pull and hurt. 

Fern/Jess - I'm also a snacker at work. No one has made any comments yet thankfully but I noticed a co-worker checking out my stomach yesterday... I was super bloated and I probably looked pregnant! 

AFM - nausea is definitely different now. I can have several hours without any nausea but then followed by several hours with nausea. In weeks 4-6 my nausea was about every 2-3 hours based on how empty my stomach was. Now, I think if I eat too much I get bloated and nauseated... so I might have to have 4-6 smaller meals rather than 3 meals and snacks. I'm just so used to eating 3 meals a day and not really snacking in between so it's been an adjustment.


----------



## Fern81

Hi and congrats @CC94 !

Hahaha Flueky and Jess for being in the same position as me with telling my employers! My dh admitted to me that it’s the reason he is reluctant to appoint women at his company (I never thought about him thinking that way... sheesh!).

Seems like there are a few other ladies struggling with bloat and already looking pregnant lol! I’m struggling to get time to exercise as I work full day (I work after school too at my tutoring business) and then I get my son from preschool, cook, eat with him, bath him, pack lunches, put him to bed, wait for dh to come home at 8:30 pm... I realized yesterday that if I want to get in any exercise to strengthen my core it will have to be before 6am. Whaaaaat. And I HAVE TO with this slipped disk!


----------



## Fern81

Oh the nausea... mine comes and goes. Yesterday I almost vomited when I smelled a student’s onion breath. Last night and this morning was terrible (more dizziness and feeling faint but definitely feeling sick too). I’d like it to stop please :lol: I do have some ginger rooibos tea that helps! We have a dinner tonight (girl cousins and our moms), hope I feel ok.


----------



## jellybeanxx

Ahh the bloating is real for me today! It’s quite painful.
After awful nausea yesterday and this morning it seems to have eased off again. I need to stop panicking as soon as I get a break from feeling sick. I’m overanalysing every detail and I’m so scared.
I’ve waited 2 years for this and I just don’t quite believe it’s happening. I really want to enjoy it but I can’t relax at all! My head is all over the place!


----------



## co_fostermom

Jelly - I totally get the wanting to relax and enjoy this pregnancy and not being able to. I don't think it matters how long you've waited for it - it's hard not to be anxious. I had bad bloating in weeks 4 and 5. It seemed to calm down in week 6 but comes and goes. 

I'm dealing with a little bit of nausea this morning (yay!) but I also woke up to some brown spotting (boo!). 3pm can't come soon enough. Don't worry, I'll update everyone later. I had a crazy preggo day yesterday - bad baby brain, cramping, suuuuper tired. Hoping Love Bug had a big growth spurt.


----------



## jellybeanxx

@co_fostermom oh it definitely doesn’t matter how long you’ve waited for, I didn’t meant to imply that it did, sorry! I hope the spotting eases off and all goes well today!


----------



## co_fostermom

Thanks Jelly. I wasn’t offended at all by what you said - just making the point that it’s so easy to feel anxious no matter what your story is. Basically I was commiserating with you lol. No need to apologize.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

... and you never stop worrying about your kids by the way lol. It can be a phase your baby/kid/teen is going through that has you worried. My son had quite the temper a few years ago but is turning into a lovely kid now, he is 8 next week! 

I had a dream last night that I found loads of blood in my underwear. But then realized I just had to pee and woke myself up. But the worry is always there. I can't imagine the anxiety that some of you ladies feel due to your losses and I commend you for how many times you go through all this. I said to DH last night that god forbid if anything happened to this baby I'm not sure I'd want to try again, this last month of going through nausea has been rough... probably my worst pregnancy so far, and yet I don't seem to even have it as bad as some of you. You ladies are incredibly STRONG!


----------



## jellybeanxx

@co_fostermom thank you :hugs: I’m ridiculously anxious at the moment!

@Joannaxoxo I know what you mean! I remember with my first I though I’d stop worrying after the 12 week scan but it turns out that anxious feeling is just motherhood!


----------



## co_fostermom

Hey all! My scan went really well today. Baby measured right on track with a heart rate of 148. That being said, my hematoma just keeps growing, but my doctor also said it looks like it's beginning to organize so who knows. BUT...I got the best pics of Love Bug yet!


----------



## jellybeanxx

@co_fostermom thats great news and beautiful scan photos! Will the hematoma start to shrink if it organises (I don’t know anything about how it works or what organises mean!)

I was feeling so sick Tuesday but it faded through the day yesterday and I’m not feeling that sick today. I need to stop overanalysing every detail because I just keep giving myself things to worry about!
I did a FRER this morning though and the test line came up before the control line and was a little darker so that was good. Going to do a weeks indicator tomorrow to see if that’s gone up!


----------



## Flueky88

Co so glad scan went well :) cute little gummy bear.

Jelly I think I should get the weeks estimator today or tomorrow. I'm ready to use one lol s for the frer I've seem someone post how other tests had progressed but frer did not.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Foster - cute scan picture! I can now imagine what my bubba looks like because we are the gestation. 

I get to see my baby next weekend and can't wait! We told the kids that we will be going to see if there is a baby in Mommy's tummy and that's how they will find out. They will be coming with us since it's an hour drive away and we are going to make a day trip out of going to the city. We had plans to go to Ikea after the scan but I'm thinking we might want to avoid big populated places at the moment. What would you all do?


----------



## AzureOrchid

awwwww @co_fostermom !!! That's fantastic news and such a lovely picture!! :) 

@jellybeanxx I feel you with the sickness. Yesterday was my worst day so far. I was chalk white for half the day and spent most of it in bed. My usual tricks didn't seem to work, though I did manage to keep all my food down, which was good. Today has been much better already. Just had to keep reminding myself that it's _good_ that I'm feeling so crappy because it means things are going fine!

I _finally_ get to go for my first ultrasound tomorrow, yay! I feel like the last week has dragged by even though I know I'm technically a couple of weeks ahead of schedule getting this ultrasound done. So curious to see what's going on in there!


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Flueky88 l’ll take it as a good sign that my FRER is progressing then! Hopefully we’ll be doing the weeks indicators around the same time! Good luck with yours!

@Joannaxoxo all the best with the scan! As for avoiding populated areas, I would base it on what the situation is like in your area. Our school has been prepping for emergency closure. I’m also a big football fan and meant to be going to the match on Saturday but not sure I should be going now. It might be played behind closed doors now anyway. Scary times!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Cross posted with you @AzureOrchid all the best with the scan! The nausea is definitely reassuring when it happens. I much prefer it when I feel sick at the moment!


----------



## Pineberry

@co_fostermom Cute scan pic, and I'm so glad to hear everything is looking perfect! <3

As for me, did my 10 week bloodwork yesterday. They're checking for trisomy and an entire bunch of other genetic abnormalities. So hopefully all the results will be fine, but I'm very optimistic! Will get the results at my next appointment, my 12 week scan on the 25th.

I'm getting quite concerned because of COVID19. There are more and more cases in my country, supermarkets going empty, impossible to find disinfection because it's sold out everywhere. Now there are rumors that three people in our building at work have symptoms... Luckily our boss is getting everything set up for us to start working from home soon.

Even though it would more than likely not be fatal for me, I'd rather not put my baby at any sort of risk, and also we'd not be able to visit my in-laws at the end of this month (we'll tell them about the pregnancy then) if I were to get infected, as they're all older and and possibly would not survive the virus.

Bf and I are getting ready to spend the next few weeks at home (other than going to work and getting groceries). Should be quite cozy! Lots of netflix and gaming.


----------



## EmmaVH

Just spotted some spotting while wiping, freaking out a bit. Could be nothing... I feel like I'm coming down with a cold but now I'm dreading my scan tomorrow I want this baby to make it ...


----------



## co_fostermom

:hugs: Emma. Spotting sucks, no matter how much or little it is. Hope everything will be beautiful tomorrow at your scan!


----------



## co_fostermom

Pineberry - although there's very little research on the effects of Covid19 and pregnancy, the little research that they have from China shows that babies with infected mothers were born with no problems and not infected themselves. The data shows that the later you are in pregnancy, the better the outcome. Since you're almost to the second tri, that's a good sign that things will be okay. But of course, your doctor will probably be able to answer any questions you might have about it and hopefully put your mind at ease.


----------



## AzureOrchid

@EmmaVH hope your scan goes well tomorrow and the spotting goes away!


----------



## Fern81

@EmmaVH hope the spotting means nothing serious! Is it light?

I had my scan this afternoon! It’s still very early (6w2d) but we were able to see the little bub and see & hear the heartbeat! At first when dr started the scan, he zoomed in on a fluid-filled cavity behind my uterus. I thought it was an empty gestational sac! But we saw baby directly afterwards ❤️


----------



## Fern81




----------



## Pineberry

@co_fostermom I know I'll likely be just fine, just really prefer zero risk to baby. And I hope all my fellow bumpers also stay as safe as possible! 

@EmmaVH - Ugh, spotting is just always so stressful! I'm thinking of you & hope it's nothing.

@Fern81 - I'm soo happy for you <3 Glad to see that bubba is doing well!


----------



## AzureOrchid

@Fern81 that's amazing!!! Love seeing these ultrasound pics :D Making me super excited for mine tomorrow!


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Fern81 that sounds like a scary moment! So glad everything went well!

@EmmaVH I hope the spotting stays away now and all goes well with the scan :hugs:

@Pineberry I definitely understand the concern, I’ve been worrying too but it sounds like you’re taking sensible precautions! 

I’m quite envious of all these scans! I’m hoping to go for a private one when I’m 7+5 but it feels like so long away still. I’ve not booked it yet for fear of jinxing myself! 3 weeks to go!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Jellybean - I'm so glad things have changed in Canada with regards to scans. My last 2 pregnancies I had to wait to 12 weeks before the first scan. Now we get a dating scan anywhere from 7-10 weeks... mine is booked at 9 weeks, so just 1 week away. It is still such a long wait though!


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Joannaxoxo that sounds much better. I’d still have to wait until 12 weeks here for my NHS scan. Feels like a long time away when I got my BFP at 3+1! 
The week before the scan is always the longest week! Hope you find lots of good things to distract yourself with!


----------



## EmmaVH

Moved my appointment to today since I was anxious. Lil' peanut is fine, and spotting has stopped. I can breathe (for now lol)


----------



## JessdueJan

@EmmaVH so pleased everything is OK xx


----------



## AzureOrchid

Yay @EmmaVH !! So glad everything is good :D 

@Joannaxoxo you're in Canada, too?


----------



## jellybeanxx

@EmmaVH thats fantastic news! Very happy for you!


----------



## EmmaVH

Thanks ladies .... Now to not stress out and over analyze until I pass the point of previous loss.


----------



## co_fostermom

Aww yay Emma! I'm glad the scan went well. I totally hear you about being anxious leading up to getting beyond previous losses. I finally made it past that with this one, but I definitely now feel like I'm in uncharted waters. Although, to be more encouraging, I definitely feel a bit more relaxed now.


----------



## EmmaVH

@co - that's 4 more weeks of actively trying not to stress.... I might just go insane! I'm really going to try though because I know stress isn't good. Ugh. What a catch-22


----------



## co_fostermom

Right? I have found that munching on celery and magnesium gum drops really helps. The magnesium is called Calm and it either comes in a drink mix form or gum drops. The drops taste pretty good - I don't know about the drink. And it's totally safe in pregnancy (though I take the dose for 13 and unders just to be extra safe). Celery, if you can tolerate it, targets the adrenal gland, and can counteract the effects of cortisol. I had to find real solutions to easing the high levels of stress I was under just from work a couple weeks ago, let alone the nerves I had for getting through week 6 specifically. You can do this mama. I'm starting to think it's honestly all just prep for the next 18 years or more, you know? You'll get through it!


----------



## jellybeanxx

I got progression on the weeks indicator! I’m sure that’ll keep me reassured for a couple of hours :haha:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

AzureOrchid said:


> @Joannaxoxo you're in Canada, too?

Yes, I'm in Eastern Ontario. What part of Canada are you in?

Jellybean - yay for progression! I took the same test at 14dpo and got 2-3 weeks, I was quite surprised as I was still expecting 1-2 weeks, but happy for the progression.

Foster - I just noticed that your ticker says 7 weeks 4 days. I thought you and I had the exact same date, did yours change with an ultrasound? 

Emma - I love that they wrote 'Little Peanut" on the ultrasound picture, how cute <3


----------



## EmmaVH

Ugh! Spotting returned this morning.... Only thing saving my sanity is that it's brown. Uterus feels "tight" but not crampy. Work is going to suck today


----------



## AzureOrchid

@Joannaxoxo I'm currently in the GTA but will be moving slightly outside of it in a couple of months :) 

Ahhh it's ultrasound day!! Can't wait!!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

@AzureOrchid - thats not too far from me. I went to UofT in Mississauga, so lived in the GTA for awhile. 

So at 8 weeks it says my uterus is the size of a grapefruit! I can certainly feel it when trying to cross my legs now, it's also starting to get kind of noticeable with certain clothing I wear. I'll have to get maternity clothing soon... I donated all my maternity clothing a couple years ago lol. Baby is now the size of a raspberry O:)


----------



## jellybeanxx

EmmaVH said:


> Ugh! Spotting returned this morning.... Only thing saving my sanity is that it's brown. Uterus feels "tight" but not crampy. Work is going to suck today

ahh no, had they said what could be causing the spotting when you had your scan? Hopefully it’ll stop again soon!


----------



## co_fostermom

Joanna - Yes, I think I was off originally on my estimation (by about a day or two) to begin with, and then my EDD was 10/27 at my last ultrasound and it said my GA was 7w1d which means that my weeks change on Tuesdays, not Saturdays. As long as Baby keeps growing like he has been, 10/27 should be the best EDD and shouldn't change much considering I know exactly when he was put there!

Emma - Ugh! Spotting go away! I had spotting this morning too but I have a diagnosed hematoma so it's more of an annoyance than a problem at this point (according to my doctor) because Baby is growing okay. I'm sorry you're dealing with it. I know you just had a scan - did they find a SCH? Since they saw a heartbeat that's a SUPER good sign. My doctor said at 6 weeks if they see a heartbeat and a fetal pole then the pregnancy has a 90% chance of succeeding. And it only goes up as your baby grows. I hope that helps ease your anxiety!


----------



## Pineberry

EmmaVH said:


> Ugh! Spotting returned this morning.... Only thing saving my sanity is that it's brown. Uterus feels "tight" but not crampy. Work is going to suck today

Brown spotting is nothing to worry about in most cases! Just old blood exiting your system, such as leftovers from implantation. I had brown spotting one entire day in week 5!

I get though that any kind of spotting is stressful. Just know that brown one is very normal in early pregnancy.


----------



## jellybeanxx

How is everyone today?
I managed to not test this morning for the first time in the 2 weeks since I got my BFP :haha: I’ve got a couple of regular tests left that I’ll spread over the week and then my last weeks indicator for Friday. 
obviously I like the reassurance of testing but I think it’s just so nice to see positive tests that I’ve become a bit addicted!


----------



## Fern81

Co_foster I personally think crl and other measurements in pregnancy aren’t always 100% accurate. Although they are useful. With my previous pregnancy my son sometimes measured a day or 2 ahead, then a day or 2 behind, but we always knew exactly how old he was because we knew the exact day and hour he was conceived:)

Emma I agree brown spotting still sucks but it does sound like old blood left over from the bleed. Hope it all stops now!

Hehe Jellybean glad you’re feeling more confident!

Afm- I’ve been very dizzy and nauseous every day for the past week or so especially in the AM and PM. It’s starting to bother me at school when I need to be on my feet for 6 hrs teaching. We also have 17 or so cases of corona in RSA now and some people are already panicking. In the cities and suburbs the shelves are empty of hand sanitizer and disinfectant wipes. A lady who lives there told me yesterday that in certain areas (specifically the informal settlement/ rural area where she lives) there are still lots of products available but people have stopped drinking Corona beer... lol so she is going to buy lots of sanitizer for me. I just want to be safe because we’re flying to the coast next weekend and it’s between the cities at our airport and the one at the coast where the first cases of RSA covid was reported.


----------



## Pineberry

Jelly, I tested every day (sometimes twice a day) from 10 DPO to 19 DPO and would have tested for way longer if I had not run out of strips hah! It is definitely reassuring and kind of addictive too!

Stay safe Fern! And yeah, we "only" have 169 cases in my country as of today (increasing kind of quickly though) but still most supermarkets are empty of most foods, toilet paper, desinfection etc. This all really reminds me of those apocalypse movies!

This weekend all we will do is stay home, and I kind of like the idea of not having to be social for a few weeks/months, just watch movies/netlix and game some hehe. Ever since I got pregnant, I have been very introverted for some reason.

I got an email from my gym yesterday saying that they will shut down until the pandemic is over - so that option is gone too! (I would not have gone anyway - gyms are one big germ mine!)
Home workouts incoming!

11 weeks today! Wooo. Time goes so fast. I feel soo normal these days, barely any symptoms, and while logically I know that its normal due to the placenta taking over, sometimes I wish I would feel more pregnant so my mind would be at ease!


----------



## Pineberry

Btw, welcome and huge congrats @CC94 ! :flower: :flower: 
Dang, I keep missing posts on this thread. Added you to the list :)


----------



## Fern81

Pineberry, where are you? I think someone mentioned Portugal? And what is your home country?

Anyone else from the Southern Hemisphere heading into winter?

I guess I’ll also have to start home workouts 5:30 am to 6 am; that’s the only time I have available. Our gyms etc are still open, a few schools in another province have closed. But if I go to gym I need to add another 10-15 min to get ready and dressed and drive there, and 10min to get back home so I’ll have to get up at 5am which is just horrible especially in winter. And yes, germs! Flu season!

What do you ladies do to help with nausea and dizziness/feeling faint? Mine’s worse today right on 6 week schedule. This is uncharted territory as I never had symptoms with my son.


----------



## AzureOrchid

Well, I had my ultrasound yesterday but was a bit disappointed. All we could see was the sac and she brushed off doing transvaginal saying we'd just see the same thing and nothing more. If I hadn't needed to pee so badly (they delayed bringing me in, which was not helping) I might've put up more of a stink to at least _try_. Just feels like it was such a waste of time and energy. I guess there's the bright side that there is a sac and I now know never to go back to that ultrasound clinic again.


----------



## Flueky88

Azure sorry about your ultrasound. I would think anytime before 6 weeks would be transvaginal. Heck I prefer it for the 7 to 8 week scan.

Fern yeah I get up a little after 5 usually and it sucks. I usually eat small things constantly to help nausea. As for lightheadedness, drink lots of water and move or change positions slowly.

Pine crazy to think you are nearly 2nd tri!

Sorry to those that have had spotting, it's so stressful even though it's harmless in most cases.

Jelly I didn't test Thursday. I don't think I will tomorrow. I plan on using my last cb digi on Monday. I should get 3+ then


----------



## co_fostermom

Azure I'm sorry about your appointment. I'm surprised they didn't do transvaginal. Even my doctor in the past has been like - well, at 5 weeks we should see a sac but not much more than that and that IS with doing transvaginal. At least you know early on that that clinic isn't where you want to be. That seems kinda behind the times to me. 

Pine wow! Happy 11 weeks!

Afm - spotting first thing in the mornings now but then pretty much nothing throughout the day and it's very brown (I've actually never seen blood so brown before so that's new). Wishing my symptoms would kick up a bit but I do know he's still in there. I do know that lots of women don't have any symptoms at all around 7 weeks, but I seriously wish I did because it's reassuring. As for dating, I trust my doctor's last dating estimate. With the two scans before it, the first one I should have been 6w3d and she said I was measuring just under 6 weeks and the second one I should have been 6w7d and she said I would be 7 weeks in a few days, so I think I've actually legitimately just been ahead of where I truly have been the whole time which is why I changed my due date and tickers so the next time I go in for a scan my tickers should be much more in line with the actual measurements.


----------



## Fern81

Azure, I can’t believe they didn’t do transvaginal. I think it’s good that you saw what you saw so early on, with an abdominal us! Fx for a great next scan

Thanks for the tips Flueky. I think I don’t drink enough water.


----------



## jellybeanxx

Azure That must have been so disappointing, I’m really surprised they did the scan externally that early on! It’s good that you saw what you did though!

Co that makes sense with your dates! Sorry you’re still having to deal with the spotting. You might be on of the ‘lucky’ women who don’t get many symptoms. My friend is pregnant with her second. She’s 25 weeks now and has hardly had any symptoms at all, even less than with her first! I completely understand wanting the symptoms though. Mine come and go so much and I really am happier when I’m feeling sick!

Fern having a sit down and a drink of water does help the dizziness, eating little and often with help too. I’m finding minty tea good when I get a wave of nausea hit!

Pine I can’t believe you’re 11 weeks already! It feels like you just got your BFP! 

We’ve been out for a walk on the beach today but am otherwise avoiding being out in public as much as I can. It’s not easy with kids! My 6 year old’s school is still open but my 3 year old is starting to get activities cancelled. He loves being out and about so keeping him indoors is going to be hard work! The cases of Coronavirus are rising rapidly in the UK and they’re not even testing most people with symptoms anymore, just those who get hospitalised, so we’ll never know the true numbers!


----------



## co_fostermom

Speaking of the coronavirus...is the US the only country having toilet paper shortages, or is that everywhere? It's so ridiculous here. Now stores are putting limits on how many paper goods people can buy at one time (which is a super good thing). I'm just so ticked off at all the people who thought it would be necessary to by six packs of 24 rolls, 6 packs of 3 boxes of tissue paper, and as many Lysol wipes as they could fit in their oversized carts. I mean, come on. You don't need all that crap. Otherwise, all of us are gonna be dealing with our crap without tools and that ain't gonna help nobody, you know what I'm sayin?


----------



## JessdueJan

@co_fostermom it's the same in the UK, absolute madness!!
I actually needed toilet roll earlier and with 6 of us in the house I always buy a pack of 24, managed to get one by some stroke of luck but felt so self concious wandering out the shop with it incase people thought i was panic buying x


----------



## co_fostermom

Right? We couldn't find TP anywhere and I finally resorted to delivery from Safeway. We also are almost completely out of tissue paper and DH and I have both been using quite a bit lately. I ordered some from Safeway delivery as well as some wet wipes and all we got was the TP...which I'm totally thankful for because we were running low, but man, we need tissues too! I just don't get it. Also, I think people are starting to get on other people's cases about buying too much of one thing like that now. It's just wrong and selfish. Buy what you need, don't stock up for a friggin year.


----------



## Pineberry

Fern81 said:


> Pineberry, where are you? I think someone mentioned Portugal? And what is your home country?

I am living in Portugal, but am from Germany! It's way worse in Germany than it is in Portugal right now, which is why I'm a little worried about my mom - her being almost 60 means that she might not be able to handle the virus well if she were to get infected.

@co_fostermom The lack of toilet paper, and other sanitaries as well as food, is everywhere! My mom had trouble finding any TP, and even here in Portugal, with relatively few corona cases, I haven't seen any toilet paper in the stores for days now. Luckily we managed to get one package on Thursday, so we should be good for the next 2 weeks. It really is insane!

I won't lie, we have stocked up on a few things when we went grocery shopping yesterday, but not toooo much. Few jars of peanut butter, whole grain bread, packages of rice, potatoes, frozen fish... we have to go to the store again tomorrow and I reaaaally hope it won't be totally empty.

All the people in my street were at their balconies/windows just now and all together gave a huge round of applause and cheers, lasting at least 5 minutes! The same thing that Italy did today (to applaude all the health care workers taking care of people in these rough times). It was amazing to watch!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Pineberry that sounds like a wonderful thing to do, must be very uplifting for the healthcare workers and the community in general!

So many shortages here in the UK. I’ve had gestational diabetes in both my pregnancies with my sons so have started to eat the diet preemptively from when I tested positive. I’ve stocked up on protein sources as best I can but didn’t want to go into full on panic buying. It seemed to start with there being no loo roll or pasta and now the shops are empty of so many things! My parents are in their 70s and both have underlying health conditions so I’m shopping for them as well as us and it’s hard! 
I’m hopeful that things will be better by October/November for us! We just have to get through these next few weeks when it will peak!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Morning all! I’m 5 weeks today and I did one of my tests (next one will be Wednesday) but today’s was a proper dye stealer! :happydance:


----------



## Fern81

Great news jellybean!

Ugh the number of covid infected in RSA has more than doubled in 2 days. First of all- RSA’s government medical care is a total and complete slum. The designated corona hospitals are all state hospitals. I once ended up in a state hospital after my medical aid fund had run out. I remember waking up in the critical care unit on a cracked plastic bed with no linen or mattress. There were none available. I ended up being discharged without having a doctor attend to me because after a few days, no dr was available (my case wasn’t urgent enough). I also worked in state hospitals while studying for a different degree. They are dirty. Not nearly enough staff. Patients’ files get lost. Not enough food, no toilet paper, very dirty bathrooms. My friend sat in a chair in our nearest state hospital ER for 2 days (last year July) with a badly broken arm.. she had to sleep in that chair so as not to lose her spot in line... only to be informed that the dr had forgotten about her. The stories go on. RSA is definitely not equipped to deal with this. Panic buying of toilet paper etc has apparently started; I’m super concerned about the panic and about stores emptying with a toddler and pregnancy to look after. I’m so worried today :(


----------



## Catmumof4

Flueky88 said:


> Cat so glad I have someone to relate to. Also here's to team blue for both of us! Do you plan on finding out gender at anatomy scan?
> 
> Also, so glad you didn't get sick on that women, ugh that would have been awful for both of you.

Having someone to relate too is awesome. I hope we are both blues!! Yes will find out the sex



co_fostermom said:


> Question for you veteran moms - is it normal to have sharp pains in the uterus? It is worse after I've been sitting for a while and get up (sudden movements) and then it's fine again. Is that just the uterus stretching? Is it possible to have round ligament pain this early in pregnancy?

Yes I have had it with this one already it's the stretching and it's terrifying but completely normal xx

I was last on here Tues and sooo many posts love it!! 

I'm in Norfolk in the UK and we were one of the last counties to get a case of covid-19 and of course when they did it was in my town!! So far iv not had any trouble getting groceries but have to go get some staples tomorrow and dreading it!!....

So I have an issue I was waiting to get the car (we get it tomorrow yey) to make my first midwife appointment went to do it Fri but just could not get through to Drs! Went on fb and apparently they have closed the Drs surgery! You have to ring get a phone appointment (if you can get the Dragon receptionists to get you through) and speak to the Drs that way. But no one can get through to the receptionists to start with so no idea how to contact the midwives????


----------



## co_fostermom

We live in crazy times. Hope everyone is able to stay calm, get what they need, and stay healthy!!! As if being preggers wasn't enough to worry about.


----------



## JessdueJan

It is madness!
My son is immunosupressed due to his crohns disease and today the decision has been made by his medical team to remove him from school for the foreseeable. He is over the moon about this, me not so much! Obviously I want to keep him safe but it's so unpractical with work etc. We have to wait until Tuesday after a multi-department meeting too to find out wether the other three children need to be removed from school and then we will basically have to completely self isolate as a family. Not ideal! I am hoping him being home is enough with us taking extra precautions and being extra vigilant with hand washing, clothes washing and symptom spotting etc. such uncertainty right now xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@JessdueJan I’m glad your son has a good medical team looking out for him! All the best with the self isolating. Stay safe and I hope the next meeting goes well too!

@Catmumof4 did you get given any info leaflets when you were referred to the midwives? Mine have their own phone number which was on there. 
I’m also worrying what will happen to antenatal appointments at the moment. They can’t be over the phone because of the blood tests, blood pressure tests and urine tests etc, so they must be putting provisions in place?


----------



## Fern81

Aaawww jess so sorry to hear that you have that additional worry :( all the best hun I can just imagine how stressful it must be.

Catmum I couldn’t believe my eyes!? How are they just leaving you out in the cold without any info? I’m sure your local government will come up with a plan, they still have to give everyone good medical care. Please keep us updated!

So the president just addressed the nation to declare a disaster state, schools are closed for a month, gatherings of more than 100 people are prohibited, etc. I’m ok with the schools being closed because at least I will be available to look after my son (hopefully it doesn’t extend beyond 4 weeks though because we aren’t equipped to do all our teaching effectively online). I’m just still very worried about supplies and keeping my baby and toddler healthy and well fed. Geez this sucks.


----------



## AzureOrchid

I've been a bit grateful for this quarantine because I have felt utterly awful the past few days and couldn't imagine spending any time in the office at the moment. Nausea has certainly been ramping up and is kicking my butt :( 

Hope everyone stays safe and healthy during this time!


----------



## co_fostermom

Hope you get through the nausea soon Azure!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning all,

I haven't read through everything from over the weekend but I'm sure everyone is just as on edge as I feel right now.

My dentist appointment was cancelled this morning. Just hoping my first scan is still going to be happening on Saturday. I'd love the peace of mind that baby is happy and growing well... nausea has eased off but is still strong in the evenings, breasts still tender so I'm happy not all symptoms have disappeared. Got a noticeable bump now, so can't wear certain clothing or it's super obvious. My daughter even commented on my bump and asked if there was a baby in there! Twins perhaps??!! :shock:


----------



## Fern81

Joanna- hope you are not in pain from your tooth! And that your scan goes ahead. I’d love to see if it’s twins

Azure- sorry about the nausea :/ right on time 6 weeks! Hope you get through it fast!

This dizziness is kicking my butt, especially when I have to stand up to teach! I’ve fallen down once already luckily at home, just stopped short of blacking out completely (after walking up the stairs) and my dh was there to help. I’m dreading falling down/ knees buckling/ fainting at school! So literally the only good thing about the schools closing is that by the time I get back to teaching standing up I’ll be 11 weeks and hopefully over this dizziness and nausea.

Oh and I told the principal that I’m pregnant. He didn’t seem impressed but did congratulate me.


----------



## CC94

Fern81 said:


> Joanna- hope you are not in pain from your tooth! And that your scan goes ahead. I’d love to see if it’s twins
> 
> Azure- sorry about the nausea :/ right on time 6 weeks! Hope you get through it fast!
> 
> This dizziness is kicking my butt, especially when I have to stand up to teach! I’ve fallen down once already luckily at home, just stopped short of blacking out completely (after walking up the stairs) and my dh was there to help. I’m dreading falling down/ knees buckling/ fainting at school! So literally the only good thing about the schools closing is that by the time I get back to teaching standing up I’ll be 11 weeks and hopefully over this dizziness and nausea.
> 
> Oh and I told the principal that I’m pregnant. He didn’t seem impressed but did congratulate me.

I’ve been unreasonably dizzy too, it’s a big reason I even tested, Ive never struggled with this with any others!! Hope yours passes soon as that can’t be a fun cocktail while teaching I’m sorry :-(


----------



## jellybeanxx

Guidance just released in the UK advising pregnant women to basically stay home for the next 12 weeks. Schools to remain open though!


----------



## JessdueJan

jellybeanxx said:


> Guidance just released in the UK advising pregnant women to basically stay home for the next 12 weeks. Schools to remain open though!

I've just read this... I don't know what to think. I can't really afford this and two of my three kids are still going to be bringing in outside germs plus my stepson who is between two homes. Are you abiding by it? xx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Fern - it was just a teeth cleaning, so no pain to deal with thankfully. 

Jellybean - schools in our province of Canada have all been closed until April 6th. I'm sure yours will be following in the days to come. 

I see my GP tomorrow, I will find out if there are any restrictions for my pregnancy with regards to the virus. Just feeling very anxious at the moment.. I told my boss today that I'm pregnant mostly so all my appointments are justified and any extra measures I might need to take. My work is very understanding and I'm glad I don't have to hide anything now.


----------



## EmmaVH

Hi all... I was camping all weekend and just read/caught up. It's insane what's happening in the cities. Makes me want to go back to the woods! 

I snuck in a trip to my midwife yesterday on the way home and she ran a boat load of bloodwork. My bloodwork (well, some of it) came back this morning.... My TSH is more than double what it should be in pregnancy so now I'm being referred to an endocrinologist that specializes in pregnancy thyroid. I'm scared. She thinks (my midwife) it could have been a possible reason we lost our baby at almost 10 weeks last October but obviously we don't know for sure. She mentioned that hyperthyroidism it's a big reason for miscarriages before 10weeks. 

Hopefully I'll get in to see one sooner rather than later!


----------



## jellybeanxx

@EmmaVH I hope that appointment comes through for you soon and you can get those levels back down! 

@JessdueJan I think a lot of women are struggling with the logistics of it! I work with babies and am very part time anyway so a lot of our services will be reducing/stopping so I’m lucky that I can take a step back for a while. My parents did a lot of my childcare but are in an at risk group so also need to isolate as well. Luckily my husband will be working from home soon but in the mean time his boss is giving him the time to do the school runs. We’re set up quite well for it but it will still be a struggle. For a lot of others it will be a lot harder. My main concern now is keeping us all healthy enough to not just protect me but also make sure we can regularly get supplies to my parents. I’m an only child and there isn’t really anyone else who could help them.


----------



## co_fostermom

Oh gosh if my state/ country recommended that pregnant women stayed home for the next 12 weeks I honest to goodness wouldn't know what to do. My husband's company is planning on furloughing 80 hours worth of labor, which right now will look like him being off one week each month. It's not doable for us. I make pennies. He makes the bacon. And here we thought his industry (fuels) would never be effected by crazy things like this. I do have an uncle in Alaska who is desperate for workers with DH's skill set and it would pay really, really well. That being said, he'd be gone for months and would have to officially quit his current job (which he doesn't want to do) and we would lose insurance at the end of the month he stopped working for them. His boss said he would do everything he could to hire him back once the furlough was done, but there's no guarantees. And we certainly don't want to move to Alaska. What would suck most in this scenario, assuming we were able to switch insurance immediately (because we cannot lose insurance right now - I depend on it), is that he would basically miss a lot of the ultrasounds and a good portion of my pregnancy, and wouldn't be here to help me if something went wrong. This whole thing friggin sucks. 

Sorry for the rant. I just hate the fact that this is supposed to be a happy time for us all and things are finally *mostly* going well with this pregnancy for me and I feel like my joy is being completely stolen by Covid-19 and I don't even have it. I hope you all are able to fair okay and not have to make crazy life-altering choices like we're faced with right now. This is just crazy.


----------



## jellybeanxx

@co_fostermom this whole thing is just horribly unfair. You’re right, it should be a happy time but it’s being completely overshadowed. Your situation sounds particularly difficult and I hope you can find a way to solve it that keeps your family together. All I can hope is that the worst of this is over on 2-3 months and we can get back to focusing on pregnancy and looking forward to our babies.
:hugs:


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry don't have time to respond to everyone. 

I'm sorry that we all have to deal with covid 19 during our pregnancies. Not just the virus itself, but the effects on our communities and households. I am fairly blessed to mostly work at home already, but.... being a nurse there is a possibility I may be called to the "frontlines" so to speak. Not sure how I feel about that while pregnant and if I should mention it if it becomes a real possibilty. My boss is going to talk to all of us individually by tomorrow afternoon so I guess I'll find out/decide at that time potentially. 

I have been buying a little extra food to prepare for possible quarantine. Definitely not hoarder level, just a bit extra to get us by. Schools are closing, employees are being screened when coming into work now, hospital visitation is severely restricted. These are strange times for sure.

Fatigue is kicking my butt! It's really my biggest symptom. That and being moody/angered easily. 

Took my cb digi yesterday and got my 3+ so I'm done testing except for hook effect around 8 weeks. Might as well use the tests up as DH is planning on getting snipped after this one. 

Well take care everyone :)


----------



## co_fostermom

@Flueky88 I'm terrified to test for hook effect! I think I'm just gonna leave it. Last pregnancy I learned about it and I didn't have a hook effect because Baby had died at week 6 but I didn't know it yet. I just don't want to tempt fate.

I'm supposed to be on a phone call right now for my new OB intake but they haven't called me yet. I know they're busy, but I hope they don't forget about me!!! I'm not allowed to meet my new doctor until after the intake (which is super annoying). They are currently 10 minutes late for a 30 minute appointment. Hoping they don't call so late that I have to start getting ready for work. 

Happy St. Patrick's Day to those who celebrate! I totally forgot to buy corn beef the last time we went shopping, but I'm wearing green pants so all is good lol.


----------



## co_fostermom

Or not...lol....looks like I got the day wrong for my appointment. It's not til Thursday. They called yesterday and confused me but I can probably blame this one on preggo brain lol.


----------



## Fern81

Oh wow lots of news...!

Emma oh no, I really hope they get you sorted out very soon! X

Co_foster that sounds enormously stressful:( so sorry to read about your situation.

Well we all are in a very tough situation:( However, I read that China’s numbers are declining. To think SARS lasted about 2 years and already the country of origin is suppressing THIS viral outbreak, that’s just terrific news. I sincerely hope that this may be the case worldwide, soon. China shows COVID-19 Coronavirus can be ‘stopped in its tracks’

In other news, my department head pointed to my very round tummy today and asked me if I’m pregnant!! (I should have said no I’m just overweight lol) but yeah now she knows too. And I’ve told some of the learners, it just slipped out when we were talking about corona issues! Oh well. It’s going to come out sooner or later. Trying to set up and hand in a whole detailed online plan for 3 grades including descriptions of all the work eg page numbers, videoclip urls, exercise numbers, assignment topics ets before the end of tomorrow is stressing me out sooo much. I think my blood pressure is up a lot, I had issues in my previous pregnancy and it feels the same...


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Fern - That sounds a lot like how my boss was told. I kind of had to say something based on the virus and the plans we were all trying to make. It makes having appointments much easier then having to lie or make up excuses why I can't be at work. 

In other news, my ultrasound has been cancelled. Its now rescheduled until April 6th when they are reopened. Which puts me at 11 weeks... so I'm hoping they can combine the dating scan and 12 week ultrasound all in one. I'm disappointed since I was excited to finally see baby and have some peace of mind that baby is all good but I guess I'll just have to be patient.


----------



## Pineberry

Ugh, sorry your ultrasound has been cancelled Joanna :( as if the wait isnt already hard enough.

Holy gravy, I spoke too soon about symptoms being gone... yesterday during work I was talking to a colleague about how I dont feel pregnant anymore and feel totally fine, then later that evening I threw up my dinner! Lol.

Aaaand big news (at least for me as I have never worked from home before): my entire department will do home office from tomorrow on! Am really curious to see how that will go. Very excited for it though! Now we just gotta wait until my guy can do home office too, might take a little while though as setting it up is a bit more complex for his department (online travel agency). We already set up our rooms for it though, so we just spent the last 3 hours re-arranging everything, moving furniture, getting rid of stuff we dont need anymore, basically cleaning our whole apartment out... This girl is tired!

We have stocked up our pantry a little too, but not crazy hoarding :) I predict that my country will be in lockdown very shortly too, so we will buy a few more things in the coming days.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

We haven't stocked up much but did buy a few more canned food last week. Now the shelves are empty for canned goods. We can't get toilet paper, bread, milk, eggs, meat products, etc.. It's crazy. I've been sending my husband to get things from the stores and we couldn't even get yeast or flour so we can make our own bread! I'm only going to work and then straight home. 

We told the kids about the baby last night. We did a little game where we took the words 'We are having a baby" and cut them out and mixed them up... they had to put the sentence together to see what it said. The look of surprise and excitement on their faces when they figured it out was amazing! Wish I'd caught it on camera lol. They are so happy. 

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## co_fostermom

Aw Joanna that sounds like such a sweet moment for your family! Also, I'm sorry you haven't been able to get basic grocery supplies. Hopefully if more and more people stay home, shipping companies will have time to restock the shelves here very soon. Also, that really sucks that your appointment got rescheduled. It's like they consider pregnant women non-important right now and I'm just like...but I've got complications and how does this work???!!! SO unfair. 

Kicking myself for not finding an OB before I got pregnant. I just really like my RE and didn't feel the need for a new doctor I guess. I've just had so many bad experiences with OB/GYNs (actually, I don't think I've had one good experience with an OB/GYN ever), so I pushed off the inevitable. Hoping this new doctor won't decide I'm not important because I'm a new patient. Also hoping that my current doctor will have some sway over the matter since I was a fertility patient and do have complications currently. I'm sure everyone on here is feeling similar about getting pushed aside. And I get it, most pregnancies are uncomplicated and therefore aren't priorities right now, but it's just all so nerve wracking. 

Pineberry - where are you located again? We stocked our pantry as well, but were careful not to overstock/ hoard because we know everyone needs this stuff and we didn't want to add to the problem. Basically, we're good for about two more weeks on everything, if not a little more. Fortunately we were able to get our basic supplies before the shelves were completely empty. I feel for people who didn't get that chance.


----------



## Flueky88

Joanna so sorry ultrasound was rescheduled. Sounds like a great way to announce to your children.

Co I hope you have a good experience with the OB. My office has several OBs and midwives. They have you meet with all of them so you have hopefully met all before you go into labor. At first I didn't like that, but I really enjoy it. There is only one OB there that I don't care for. I will try not to see him this go round.


----------



## Pineberry

double-


----------



## Pineberry

@Joannaxoxo Aww great way to tell your kids! And how sweet that they were so excited! :)

@co_fostermom I am in Portugal - and like predicted, state of emergency was officially declared just now, so full lockdown from midnight on; only allowed to leave the house to buy groceries, walk dogs etc. Still cant get over how all of this feels like an apocalypse movie that we are a part of. Its crazy.

At least my bf will be doing home office shortly too, so I dont have to be worried about him anymore.


----------



## Pineberry

I have just began bleeding and will go to the hospital now. I am panicking and cant believe this is happening


----------



## Fern81

Pineberry I REALLY hope it’s nothing serious! Please update us as soon as you can. Hugs!!!!!! X


----------



## Flueky88

Praying everything is okay with baby, Pine!


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Pineberry thinking of you and hoping all is well :hugs:


----------



## Pineberry

I’m back now, I am utterly exhausted and tired. had to wait quite a while before they took me into the ultrasound room. Was crying, hyperventilating and shaking so badly. Baby was there, moving around, and we listened to the heartbeat for a few seconds as well. The doctor seemed to be quite in a rush so didn’t get to see baby too much, but she said everything looked fine, except for a dark spot somewhere below the gestational sac, the bleeding was coming from there. She said though that there was "no placental attachment" so everything it seemed okay.

She said I might bleed a little more in the next few days (still am a little right now) and I shouldn’t panick or come to the hospital when that happens. Also gave me some progesterone that I should apply every night before sleeping. Put me on bedrest, no moving around much, no intercourse.

ugh I was pretty convinced this was it.. I was just GUSHING out blood. I filled an entire maxi-pad. It had slowed down a lot though by the time I arrived at the hospital. I’m relieved baby is well, but not 100% somehow.. feeling kinda numb.. I think i’m still in shock.


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Pineberry I’m so glad to hear baby is okay in there! I’m sorry you didn’t get enough time or reassurance at the hospital though. I can imagine how that will leave you feeling on edge. When is your next appointment?


----------



## Flueky88

Pine I'm glad everything is alright. Bleeding is so scary during pregnancy.


----------



## co_fostermom

Oh man Pine! I'm SO glad baby is okay. I know how you feel. Dark spot sounds just like a SCH. That's what it looks like in all my scan pictures (attaching one from my first scan when it was discovered because it has a picture of the SCH in it for your reference). I'm sorry your doctor wasn't able to spend much more time with you though. If it helps reassure you, my doctor said that at 6 weeks, if they see a fetal pole (presence of embryo in gestational sac) and see a heartbeat, the pregnancy has a 90% chance of succeeding. It only goes up from there, and if you've never suffered a miscarriage before, your chances of having a successful pregnancy with the presence of a healthy heartbeat at 11 weeks is like 99.95%. If you have had a miscarriage before it goes down slightly, but not by much. More like 98.99%. Hang in there mama. Bleeding is scary and it sucks, but I'm SO glad you're okay. Mine also started out as gushing but it very quickly slowed to spotting. Now any blood I have is brown and mostly spotting and shows up randomly (so more annoying than a problem). Sometimes it gushes out once first thing in the morning but that's it for the day and then it's barely there on the TP the rest of the day.


----------



## co_fostermom

Nausea. Honestly, I had NO idea. It hit bad this evening. I didn't vomit but whoa. I'm so sorry for all you ladies who've had to deal with it for weeks now. I really did have it good. But suffice it to say, I find it super reassuring. But really. No idea.


----------



## Pineberry

Thanks ladies. You are all so kind and supportive. :flower:

I'm still spotting quite a lot this morning but it's definitely a more brownish color now.

I woke up at 3AM last night and wasn't able to fall back asleep until about 6AM, just replaying the events in my head, the sheer terror I felt when realizing my underwear was soaked in blood.

@jellybeanxx next appointment is in 6 days thankfully. It can't come soon enough! Will be curious to see if the dark area below the sac will have disappeared by then.

@co_fostermom Thanks for sharing!! So sorry you're going/have gone through that, it's so so stressful. And I get you about the nausea; I didn't have it that bad in my pregnancy, and was definitely kind of reassured each time I felt nauseous :)

I just checked and the doctor didn't capture the dark spot on my ultrasound pic.. but I found an US pic on the web in which it looks exactly like mine did yesterday:



Like I said, not my ultrasound pic, but that is exactly how it looked; location, length and all.

I read some about hemorrhages and it said that it only happens in about 1% of pregnancies, and is more common in women who went through IVF. So if that's what it is, then it's just so random that it happened to me. I wonder if it has to do with the fact that the evening before, I was moving around lots of furniture, pushing stuff, lifting stuff etc.

I'd lie if I said I feel completely relieved and safe; terrified of it happening again or worse.

Hope everyone is doing well! <3 would love to hear some updates on everyone :)


----------



## Flueky88

Pine I had a SCH with my first and never had IVF. I only had spotting once snd it was after sex when I had it. I'm thinking I might have it with this baby too. That or I had a hellacious implant bleed. Glad it's just a brown spotting now.


AFM nausea kicking up. Couldn't eat my dinner last night. I ended up cooking some ramen noodles with an egg as that's what sounded good to me. 

My mom's hours are being cut from 5 to 3 days a week. I'm going to talk to my sitter to see if she's okay if I let my mom watch the girls those days. Trying to help my mom out. My sitter and her husband are retired. He watches my girls for a few hours in afternoon as she goes to sit with an elderly lady. I'm hoping because of that it won't be an issue. 

I feel a bit jilted that covid 19 is putting a damper on this pregnancy. I feel worse for any first time mommas. 

I'm on the Nov 2020 boards on WTE app. There are quite a few women saying their first appt is being handled via telephone aka no ultrasound. Even more saying no one else is allowed at the appt. I understand the reasoning but it would still be hard not to have your partner there. I went to my OB yesterday for prenatal labs and got my appt scheduled on 4/3. So far they are allowing your partner at appt. I didn't ask but I saw a pregnant woman with a man at check-in.


----------



## Fern81

Pineberry I’m so glad your baby is ok. What a gorgeous pic. My heart was in my throat for you! I lost my frozen embryo after ivf #1 and it started with me waking up in a pool of blood so I can relate to the sheer horror. My bleeding was much worse and didn’t stop for about 10 days though so the fact that you are spotting today sounds like good news! I hope you can manage to get a bit of joy back hun x

I don’t understand how a pregnancy appointment can be done telephonically? How would they know if it’s ectopic or not? Twins? Whether mom has developed high blood pressure, gestational diabetes or anaemia. Are blood tests still being done? We had an announcement this morning that all health care centers here must remain open as our cases are rising at a scary rate and everyone needs to be kept healthy in every way possible. So I’m not worried about my appointments yet. But we are always tonnes of people in the waiting room sometimes for hours so idk...


----------



## Flueky88

Fern I guess they just ask about your health history, symptoms, what to expect, how appts are. Oh at my office we do labs before our 1st appt and they go over them during your appt. Some people aren't getting ultrasounds so won't know if twins until later like 20 weeks? I feel like if you were having symptoms of ectopic they would scan you as that's a serious issue than can be fatal if untreated. 

In any case I've got my FX that I get to have US and DH gets to go. I do think prenatal care is very important and don't think offices should close. My dentist office is closing so my appt Monday was rescheduled for June. Probably for the best as high chance I would have puked on them while messing with my teeth. Brushing my teeth makes me vomit while prego (not every time but it's definitely more common)


----------



## Pineberry

@Flueky88 - I can confirm noone else being allowed to enter the room due to covid. My SO was not allowed into the room last night... which felt horrible at the time because if it was a miscarriage, I would have preferred to have him there with me... and he was waiting outside not knowing what was going on, if things were going to be ok. I just really really hope he will be able to come into the room for our 12 week ultrasound next week. :(

Thats lovely of you trying to help your mom out! Hope that works out!!

@Fern81 Uff, that does sound like pure horror. :( Thats terrible you went through that. I am definitely so thankful the gushing has stopped and its only spotting now.

It is a comfort to me that so many of you can relate!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Pineberry - how scary... I'm so glad baby is alright! What a relief. Sorry your all in lockdown... can't image what it's like. No idea if it will come to that in my area but so much has changed in about 1 week around here... so it could happen at some point too. 

Flueky - my dentist appointment was also cancelled, but I was also sort of relieved as I was a little worried about how easily I gag when just brushing my teeth. So I'm fine with waiting a little while haha.

Foster - I feel you on the nausea. Mine is mostly gone in the morning but starts to creep up by the afternoon and then I feel awful most of the evening. This has definitely been my most challenging pregnancy for nausea yet... however I have to count myself lucky as I haven't actually thrown up. 

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Does anyone have a sour taste in their mouth? It started about 2 days ago and it's awful. I'm keeping my teeth brushed and flossed and drinking water.. perhaps not enough. I've been finding diluted juice tastes better than water at the moment. Any tips?


----------



## co_fostermom

Joanna you could try sucking on ginger candies...helps with morning sickness and with bad tastes in your mouth. I would also try sucking on lemon drops. Sugary, but the lemon will probably kill any sour taste in your mouth.

Pineberry I know you said that pic is not your baby, but if that's what the black spot looked like in yours - that does look like an SCH to me. A small one. I've also noticed the darker the black, the more active the blood (meaning, you're spotting or bleeding or will be or had been recently). My doctor was showing me the difference at the last scan - it'll start looking grayish once it's organizing. Organizing is a good thing. But a small SCH is also a good thing. Your baby will probably force it out soon enough. You also mentioned you were moving around a lot, lifting things, etc. The day before I started bleeding, I was going up and down stairs a lot and carrying some lighter boxes up two flights of stairs. I wore myself out and then had bleeding the next day. No exercise is part of pelvic rest. I think it can aggravate it. Also, drink TONS of water. We need a minimum of 80oz a day, but try to get more like at least 100oz if you can. Being even a little dehydrated can aggravate the SCH. Hope you get better soon! I also really hope they let your BF in the room next time. That would SUPER suck. DH would be so upset if he couldn't come in.

Fern - I hope you get to keep your appointment and that it's not crazy busy and you don't have to wait for hours.


----------



## Pineberry

co_fostermom said:


> Pineberry I know you said that pic is not your baby, but if that's what the black spot looked like in yours - that does look like an SCH to me. A small one. I've also noticed the darker the black, the more active the blood (meaning, you're spotting or bleeding or will be or had been recently). My doctor was showing me the difference at the last scan - it'll start looking grayish once it's organizing. Organizing is a good thing. But a small SCH is also a good thing. Your baby will probably force it out soon enough. You also mentioned you were moving around a lot, lifting things, etc. The day before I started bleeding, I was going up and down stairs a lot and carrying some lighter boxes up two flights of stairs. I wore myself out and then had bleeding the next day. No exercise is part of pelvic rest. I think it can aggravate it. Also, drink TONS of water. We need a minimum of 80oz a day, but try to get more like at least 100oz if you can. Being even a little dehydrated can aggravate the SCH. Hope you get better soon! I also really hope they let your BF in the room next time. That would SUPER suck. DH would be so upset if he couldn't come in.

Wow! Thanks so much for all that info, I didn't know all that! Definitely sounds like the moving/pushing/lifting could have caused or aggravated the hemorrhage. And yes, I'm an avid water drinker luckily! Again, thanks for sharing - I feel way more reassured now <3


----------



## co_fostermom

And to make you feel even better, I just got off the phone (intake appointment) with my new OB's nurse and she said spotting is totally normal, especially with a SCH. She said to watch out for heavy bleeding, passing tissue, etc., but brown blood and spotting, even if it's regular is totally okay.


----------



## Fern81

Thanks co_foster, I’m speaking for myself but I think it’s helpful info for all of us. It will definitely help me stay sane-ish if it ever happens to me. 

Sorry pineberry I didn’t notice that you said it wasn’t your pic!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Lots to catch up on! It sounds like a lot of us are having a stressful time. I’m going to try and find some pregnancy meditation to see if it helps bring my stress levels down. Has anyone else tried any? If I find some, I’ll post them in case anyone else would find it helpful!
I did them when I was TTC and found it really helpful.
I’m still waiting to hear from my midwives about my booking in appointment. Going to call them next week if I’ve not heard anything. I don’t want to bother them as I imagine they’re very busy but my appointment should be in a couple of weeks.
I’m going to do my last weeks indicator tomorrow and I’m so nervous. It should be 3+ and I’m terrified it won’t be! I’ve still been getting some nausea but I’m sure it was more intense at this point in pregnancy with DS2. 
We’re self isolating at the moment as someone my husband works with has a cough and fever. I’m hoping he won’t have passed it on. Trying to keep busy to stop the million and one things I’m worrying about takeover my mind!


----------



## co_fostermom

Well, I found a game (I didn't invent it) that might help some of us, especially those now finding themselves working at home, but it'll work for everyone.

Tell us something your kid(s) did today (fur babies count), but refer to them as your colleagues. 

I'll start: My colleague sat in the windowsill and tried to catch the birds that were in the tree outside but ended up squishing his nose instead lol.


----------



## Pineberry

co_fostermom said:


> Well, I found a game (I didn't invent it) that might help some of us, especially those now finding themselves working at home, but it'll work for everyone.
> 
> Tell us something your kid(s) did today (fur babies count), but refer to them as your colleagues.
> 
> I'll start: My colleague sat in the windowsill and tried to catch the birds that were in the tree outside but ended up squishing his nose instead lol.

:rofl: Dang, I wont be able to participate as I have neither kids nor fur babies!


----------



## co_fostermom

Pineberry - how about your bf? lol.


----------



## co_fostermom

I've also seen a game for couples that now find themselves working from home together and trying to avoid conflict. Whenever there's a tricky problem that arises, they blame it on an imaginary colleague. Like, "Our colleague Karen keeps leaving dirty water glasses around the house. We need to talk to Karen about the dirty water glasses."


----------



## jellybeanxx

@co_fostermom :haha: my colleague threw himself on the floor and screamed because we ran out of hula hoops. I managed to cheer him up with an orange.


----------



## co_fostermom

jellybeanxx said:


> @co_fostermom :haha: my colleague threw himself on the floor and screamed because we ran out of hula hoops. I managed to cheer him up with an orange.

 :rofl:


----------



## jellybeanxx

I’m so relieved! Just hoping I can still get that private scan in a couple of weeks!
How is everyone today?


----------



## Fern81

Co_foster my colleague is lying on the couch watching YouTube while I walked around the house naked after my shower :-=

Things are OK here. 2 families who live in the estate where my dh coaches sport, tested positive. Dh is still going to work/coach there every day. In fact this afternoon he is coaching 2 kids in a family who recently traveled abroad. The other coaches asked the family to kindly leave the court on Wednesday; my dh is furious and doing catch-up lessons today because they are vip clients. He is taking a lot of chances but I can’t say anything because he has a HUGE temper and won’t heed my concerns in any case. He is very concerned about his income. Between him and me going back to school on the 14th I am fairly sure I will be exposed (our ground staff and 70% of the kids take mass public transport to and from school and live in very crowded communities; many without running water or just wells/ a communal tap so frequent hand washing is impossible). Our province has the highest number of cases so far. Luckily we are going to the coast for a few days where there are very few cases. We are flying but the airline has ensured us that their hygiene measures are impeccable. Looking forward to a well deserved holiday.
I’m not too worried about getting sick, am I crazy? Although I am worried about what a fever will do to a fetus. I’ve stocked up on tylenol and meds for dh and ds in case we get sick with corona, flu, cold etc. so that we can stay home and not expose anyone at a pharmacy.

Long story!


----------



## co_fostermom

Well Fern I hope that you are able to stay healthy and I'm sorry about your situation but it's understandable.


----------



## co_fostermom

Hey if anyone's interested Jojomamanbebe.com is having a huge sale right now. I just scored an $80 pair of jeans for $8 and a $60 summer cami for $9. Maternity clothes...they're also having a sale on their baby clothes.


----------



## Fitz2020

Hi everyone, just caught up on everyone’s posts. @Pineberry Im so sorry you had such a bad scare. Thank god everything is ok. 

AFM I have my first app with my new OB on Monday at half 1. My husband is not allowed to come with me. I’ll be 11 weeks the next day. I really hope everything is ok. My symptoms have really gone away which I hate but I’m hoping it’s just because the placenta has taken over. I am bloated in the evening but that’s all. God I really hope everything will be ok. My Crohn’s is still acting up so the toilet trips worry me for the baby’s health. I haven’t left the house in 10 days now, my school that I teach in is closed and I’m just not taking the chance. 

I’ll be sure to update you when I have my scan.


----------



## co_fostermom

I hope everything is okay Fitz. Symptoms are supposed to calm down close to the 2nd trimester as your hormones are balancing out. Hang in there.


----------



## AzureOrchid

So much has been happening in the last few days! 

@Pineberry glad to hear that everything is okay. I can't even imagine what that must've been like to go through and it's tough they had you going in alone. 

@co_fostermom so sorry your nausea has arrived! 

I've been having a super tough time this past week with symptoms. The nausea has been debilitating and nothing has helped at all so I called my Dr the other day. He sent off a prescription right away to the pharmacy to put me on Diclectin. It has been helping decrease the nausea at times so it's not always so bad.. but it's still very much there. 

Work has been an utter nightmare this week with everyone driving me up the wall with things. It drove me to tears before I was pregnant and now it's just heightened. My boss has been very supportive, though, which is great. Being in brain fog land has not been helping anything, especially with running my business on the side. I've been pulled thin that I have been snapping at people quite a bit, which is certainly not good for business... Add on top of that finally giving my landlord notice to move out, the fact that I just feel like utter garbage every day and am not enjoying any bit of something that I really truly should be loving every moment of and I've been a lovely little mess! 

I think I got most of that out of my system yesterday, though, with a good cry and vent to my SO. He is amazing and super supportive with everything.


----------



## co_fostermom

How has everyone been doing?


----------



## jellybeanxx

co_fostermom said:


> How has everyone been doing?

I feel like I’ve got way too much time on my hands that I’m spending making myself anxious!
My RPR has been continuously dropping for a few days and after feeling very sick most of yesterday, it’s not been nearly as bad today. Being stuck in the house means all I can do is overanalyse and worry!
It was Mother’s Day here in the UK and although I wasn’t able to see my own Mam because of social distancing, the kids and my husband were very lovely and made me a very tasty dinner and I got to have an afternoon nap!
Sorry absolute ramble! How are you today?


----------



## co_fostermom

Aw jellybeanx that sounds lovely about what DH and the kids did for you! 

What is RPR?

I'm okay. Had some severe cramping yesterday that only lasted about 10 minutes which was super scary, but didn't come with bleeding so...I think everything is okay? Not feeling very pregnant at the moment so I understand being left alone with too much time to overanalyze and worry.


----------



## jellybeanxx

co_fostermom said:


> Aw jellybeanx that sounds lovely about what DH and the kids did for you!
> 
> What is RPR?
> 
> I'm okay. Had some severe cramping yesterday that only lasted about 10 minutes which was super scary, but didn't come with bleeding so...I think everything is okay? Not feeling very pregnant at the moment so I understand being left alone with too much time to overanalyze and worry.

RPR is resting pulse rate. I’ve got way too much data to analyse! I get random pains/cramps too and I’ve had them in pregnancy with both my sons. I think it’s stretching/growing but it can feel quite scary when it happens!


----------



## Fern81

Glad everyone is doing ok-ish during this stressful time and that no-one is sick.

We’re going home tonight after a lovely holiday at the coast... there are no cases here where we are and it was such a nice breather. Now to go back home where more than half the cases in the whole country are :( it feels like we are going into a corona soup. People (including newspapers) are talking about a national lockdown because people aren’t taking social distancing seriously. People are posting videos of themselves partying in nightclubs, getting drunk and hanging onto each other (nightclubs are supposed to have closed last week), last night a lady appeared on the news saying that their community isn’t thinking about the virus, they all jumped on a party bus for a day out. Remember I said I’m sure I’m going to be exposed... the papers also predict a 60-70% infection rate in RSA due to living conditions and the existing health care infrastructure. I’m so incredibly fed up. The president is going to address the country tonight as to what new measures are in place. I hope it doesn’t mean lockdown. Basically only a percentage of the population will bother to abide by the law in any case so it won’t help.


----------



## Fitz2020

Hi Everyone.
Everything was great. Baby was moving like mad. Measuring slightly ahead. 2 days. I’m going to stick with my due date though for now. Doc was lovely so put my mind at ease. I’m back Thursday 2 weeks for booking app. She did say she was going to put me on baby aspirin for rest of pregnancy just to make sure we don’t have restricted growth due to Crohn’s. We got a video but it’s too large to upload, you can see baby kicking and stretching and everything though, it’s amazing. X


----------



## co_fostermom

Thanks for the reassurance Jellybeanx!

Fern - I'm glad you got to have a nice vacation but I'm sorry you're having to go back to the thick of it and I'm sorry people are being so irresponsible. Stay safe!

Fitz!!! Yay!!!! I'm glad everything looked good!!! Quick question - it says your EDD is 11 something (I can't tell the second date) but that you were 11 weeks. How is that possible? I'm not meaning to scare you or anything like that, just really curious about the dating? I'm due 10/27 and am not even 9 weeks yet. ???


----------



## co_fostermom

Hey Pineberry - would you mind updating the first page? I seem to be missing. Due date 10/27.


----------



## Flueky88

Azure I hope you have a better week. I'm glad your boss is supportive too.

Jelly oh a nap sounds like heaven. Ugh I'm so flipping tired most of the time. Happy belated mother's day.

Co aww sorry you are over analyzing things. It's hard sonetimes. I remember thinking while pregnant with my 2nd that I wasn't having morning sickness and was just waiting for it at 7 weeks... but never had it. I just thought to myself that it was a bad sign and I'd get bad news at my ultrasound. Nope she's a healthy 12 month old.

Pine how are you feeling?

Fern so glad you had a great time. We are supposed to go to Disney at end of May but not sure it'll be open. I'm feeling sad my girls might not get to go. My oldest would love it and she's so tall she could ride most rides. I know it's a selfish feeling but I wanted them to have this trip so bad. I'm sorry things are such a mess back home.

Fitz beautiful scan!

Not much going on here. 6 weeks today and so ready for my scan on the 3rd.


----------



## Pineberry

co_fostermom said:


> Hey Pineberry - would you mind updating the first page? I seem to be missing. Due date 10/27.

huh, so weird! I am fairly certain I had you added in the earlier days of this thread :-k Maybe accidentally deleted when editing while adding new people :-s fixed it of course! My bad :(

@Fern81 Ahh holiday at the coast sounds so good right now! I hope the virus is gone or at least decreased by May, as we have 2 weeks off then and would love to take a mini-getaway at one of the many beautiful places in Portugal! And yeah, there are unfortunately always people that don’t care and just keep on going as usual - but the only real way to reduce and get rid of a virus is to social distance ALL the way, so I truly hope all countries go in full lockdown soon. It sucks, but it’s the only way IMO.

@Fitz2020 Soo happy to see! What a gorgeous ultrasound pic!! I’m so glad that everything is perfect with bub :)

@Flueky88 I’m doing ok, thanks love :) still resting a lot and taking the progesterone I was given... not sure though how long I should be taking it. Spotting has disappeared completely! O:)

I’m dying to announce on social media, especially now that I’ve passed the 12 week mark, but I definitely won’t do it before my in-laws know, and it’s uncertain when we’ll be able to visit them next (due to the virus). But I am going to start dropping very subtle hints on my instagram stories :) none of his family are on IG, so it’s safe!


----------



## Fitz2020

Thank you everyone. 
@co_fostermom in Ireland the day goes first and then month when we take about dates in general. Like today is the 23/03/2020 so my due date is 13/10/2020, this scan says EDD is the 11/10/2020 but we’re going by my dates for now. Does that make sense???!


----------



## co_fostermom

Thanks for fixing that Pineberry and no worries! As far as announcing, I can't wait til I'm 12 weeks!!! I'd finally be able to announce at that point. But I think we'd wait until after our photoshoot on the 4/26, which I think I'd be 14 weeks and then we'd have to wait to get the photos, so maybe my announcement will have to take another form because yeah, don't want to wait til after 14 weeks lol.

Fitz - I just realized that your scan pic must be dated day, month, year. Sorry, my America is coming out! We do it differently (month, day, year). So that makes much more sense lol.

Just got a call from my clinic that DH can't come to my scan on Wednesday. They said the closest he can come to the actual room is the hallway outside the clinic unless the waiting room is empty. He's gonna LOVE that. Ugh. I hate that this virus is totally stealing our joy for pregnancy. We've waited so long. I'm just glad he's gotten to see our baby with heartbeat twice now. Hopefully he'll get to be there for 2nd tri scans.


----------



## Fern81

Thanks ladies :) fortunately the president came to the same conclusion and today, a mere week since social distancing measures were announced, we have been declared on full lockdown with the army standing by. Financial relief measures eg tax breaks in place. Lockdown 26 March at midnight till 16 April at midnight. Only allowed to leave our homes to buy food or go to the pharmacy/for essential medical reasons. I am going to phone the dr asap tomorrow to find out if I still get my prenatal appointments! Due one on 2nd April. I’m so glad we went on holiday while we still could!

Fitz, so happy that everything is going well!!! Yay!


----------



## Fern81

We’re not even allowed to go for walks. President has admitted to all of our fears that our health care system won’t be able to cope.


----------



## co_fostermom

Wow Fern that's intense. I do hope you can go to your appointment on the 2nd! What do people with dogs do, I wonder, if you can't go on walks?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Glad most of you are doing ok. I've just read through all your posts but don't have time to comment on them, sorry.

The virus is getting closer and closer to home here, lots of cases in our province, none confirmed in our town. However, anyone with symptoms are supposed to be staying home and unless you've been out of the country they won't test people! So there are probably lots of cases in our area but no one is being tested. They've closed all non-essential workplaces and schools in our area... by my workplace is still open (we repair train engines so are considered essential)... however I am getting increasingly worried about going to work. I know I am also needed at home, DH is struggling to do his online school work with the kids at home. I'm grateful that I still have a job but in a lot of ways I wish I could be home and being safely away from everyone else. Just frustrated.

Take care everyone!


----------



## co_fostermom

Stay safe Joanna!!!! I hope you are able to work it all out.

Also, I'm SUPER glad the forum is back FINALLY! It's like lifeblood to me right now lol.


----------



## Pineberry

I hope you'll be able to stay home soon Joanna as that's really the safest thing right now.. that virus is no joke. Even if I'd most likely survive it, I just really, really wouldn't want to get it in the first place.

As for me - 12 week ultrasound tomorrow!! :dance:
And another consultation on Thursday where I'll get the results from my genetic testing bloodwork. 

The clinic confirmed today that my SO won't be able to come into the ultrasound room with me :sad1: so the plan is to videochat him during the appointment.

Also, my SO is finaaallly able to work from home! He unexpectedly showed up at 4pm today, with two screens and a big computer in his hands. We're all done setting up his home office now and yaaayy! I'm just so happy I have him safe and sound at home. <3


----------



## jellybeanxx

Pineberry all the best with the scan and the appointment! Glad your partner is able to work from home now as well, what a relief!

Joanna that sounds similar to here, no one is being tested unless they’re hospitalised so we have no idea of the real numbers. We’re now only allowed out for one walk a day, to buy groceries or go to medical appointments. Pregnant women are part of the group here that have been advised to stay home for 12 weeks though. They’ve been clear that it’s purely precautionary and there’s no evidence to suggest it’s more dangerous for us. Have you spoken to your workplace about taking time off? Or is there any work you’d be able to do from home?

My friend is about to go for her 12 week scan and has been told she has to go alone, no partners (or anyone else) are allowed at scans and appointments at our hospital now. I completely understand why but I’m very nervous about having scans without DH!
I was hoping to get a private scan when I’m around 8 weeks. I’m not even sure they’ll be available at that point. We’d have no one to look after the kids so even if I can get an appointment, it’ll be alone.
I’ve still not heard from the midwives about my booking in appointment and my referral went in two weeks ago. I think I’ll feel better once I’m booked into the system. I feel quite alone at the moment!


----------



## Pineberry

Jellybean can you get in touch with the midwives again about booking you in? I really understand that you're feeling alone! And I hope you'll be able to get a private scan, for peace of mind.

Edited my last post to add that my bf won't be able to come into the ultrasound room - unfortunately it sounds like that's the practice pretty much everywhere now, so I'd keep my expectations low regarding that :( Sucks so bad. I hope the doctor won't mind me videochatting SO during the appointment.


----------



## co_fostermom

Pineberry you and I both have scans tomorrow(!), and yep, DH can't come with me :nope:

Jelly I would definitely call them again and check on it. They're all pretty busy worldwide right now and it's very possible your referral got put in a pile to be forgotten about. It won't hurt to call. That's important, and even though you don't have the virus, you're pregnant, and still need care and you are important too!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Thanks both! They wouldn’t see me until 8 weeks anyway so if I’ve not heard anything by Friday, I’ll call them then.
Hope both your scans go well!


----------



## Flueky88

Joanna hope you get to stay home soon. 

Jelly I hope you don't have to call about getting an appt. 

Co and Pine I hope your scans go great today. So sorry your DHs can't attend. So far my ob office is allowing it but my appt isn't until next Friday so fully expect it to change by then. I am trying to prepare my DH for the possibility and he's not doing well with that.


----------



## Pineberry

@co_fostermom Yaayy for both of us having an ultrasound today! *high fives* What time is yours? Dont know about the time difference for all of us (I do know we are in the same timezone as the UK though), but mine is at 17:30! Will report back after!

Flueky, mine was pretty sad about it too :( feel so bad for our partners.


----------



## Pineberry

P.s.- I feel massive today lol! I have had a tiny bump (probably mostly bloat) since week 9, but now I think I can call it a proper little bump :blush:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yay for scans for Foster and Pineberry. Wish I could see my baby... not sure if my April 6th appointment will still be happening, only time will tell I guess.

Pineberry - love the bump shot. Looks like mine lol. The center of my belly button is already poking up. My doctor said that with 3rd pregnancies our bodies remember, so it's normal to show faster. 

Thanks all for your thoughts on my work situation. I'm not sure if working from home is an option. A lot of my work is paperwork based and getting paperwork down to the shop floor. We have several people off sick with questionable symptoms... however it's incredibly hard to get the COVID-19 testing here... only people admitted to hospital or have been out of the country are able to get tested. I bet if anyone at my work got a positive test we would be shut down.... which I hope will happen (not that someone is sick though lol).


----------



## Flueky88

Pine yeah I really hate it more for first time moms as I feel they are having a special moment stolen. I understand why they are doing this but it still sucks. Also heart aches for moms with past misscarriage(s) to not have a support person. I think that is the start of a bump and not just bloat. 

Joanna I'm waiting to start showing anytime as this will be my 3rd and my 1st pregnancy was 3.5 years ago (from conception). My body is like, "Watch this, I got this!" Lol

Ah well maybe your work will get shut down with no one getting covid 19. It stinks work from home isn't a real option.


----------



## co_fostermom

Yay first bump picture!!!!! Totally that's a bump not bloat. Pineberry my scan is at 3pm (1500), but I think a lot of you will be in bed by then? I'm in the pacific time zone, so the UK is like the farthest timezone from me lol. I think you're all at least in your afternoons now...and the UK I think it's almost 5:30p? So you should have your appointment any minute. It's only 8:20am here. Thinking about you!

Joanna I hope you get to work from home soon. Have you considered talking to your boss about the fact that you're technically in the vulnerable group? Do you have any paperwork that's digitized?


----------



## co_fostermom

Out of curiosity, am I the only US person on this thread? I think there's at least one person from Canada but I'm not sure...


----------



## CC94

I’m still here, I’m in WA state.


----------



## Pineberry

Wow its morning for you! So totally different timezone :D It is 15:50 now here in Lisbon and in the UK - less than two hours left till the scan, sooo excited to see baby


----------



## CC94

Yes it is 8:48 here and being on lockdown, nobody’s yet moving :haha: yay!! 12 weeks are you wanting to know the gender? 

My 9/10 week appointments got cancelled unfortunately, not sure what the plan is as I’m not even sure how far along I am, I could be a week ahead or a week behind.


----------



## co_fostermom

Oh wow CC94 we're in the same state! I'm SUPER sorry your appointments got cancelled. You should still be able to have a 12 week appointment though right? Plus, if you have any serious concerns, you can always call the doctor and they will see you early (like if you have bleeding that's more than just spotting) or bad cramps that don't go away with Tylenol, etc. At least, that's what my new doctor told me.


----------



## co_fostermom

Excited for you Pineberry!!!


----------



## Flueky88

I'm also in US. Tennessee and in eastern time zone


----------



## co_fostermom

Yay Flueky. :) I went to school in Nashville...LOVE TN.


----------



## Fern81

Excited for your scans ladies!!!

Pineberry my tummy looks exactly the same but I’m only 8 weeks so mine is bloat and early stretching due to it being my second pregnancy I feel so self-conscious, have been googling 7 and 8 week large bumps to make myself feel better! I hate to explain to people that it’s still early!

I think South Africa is first re our thread’s timezones, it’s 18:43 now. 

Wow I hope everyone whose appointments were cancelled or struggling to get one, can manage to see a doctor or midwife soon. I can imagine it’s stressful:(

My gynae is still seeing pregnant patients, sounds like they are trying to fit everyone into one day per week. Hope it’s not too crowded... I’m very glad I still get to go though. My next appointment is next Wednesday 1 April, 9w1d. My dh won’t go, he’ll look after ds, but even with my last pregnancy he wasn’t interested in the ultrasounds. I dragged him with me to my first and 16 week scan (sex scan) but I went to all the others by myself.


----------



## co_fostermom

Wow Fern. Yep I think you're officially farthest away time zone wise. I didn't realize South Africa was that ahead. As far as DH and scans, I imagine my DH wouldn't care as much if it hadn't been as hard as it was for us. I'm gonna try to Marco Polo him during the ultrasound but we'll see.


----------



## CC94

co_fostermom said:


> Oh wow CC94 we're in the same state! I'm SUPER sorry your appointments got cancelled. You should still be able to have a 12 week appointment though right? Plus, if you have any serious concerns, you can always call the doctor and they will see you early (like if you have bleeding that's more than just spotting) or bad cramps that don't go away with Tylenol, etc. At least, that's what my new doctor told me.


Ooh where about in WA are you? East or west? I’m not too worried about the drs atm, everything has been very non eventful so far. My doctors office actually cancelled all ob patients until June moving us over to the hospitals care in the meantime so I’m waiting on their call - I keep figuring, the further along I am when I’m finally able to get in the more we will be able to see or possibly hear. This is #4 for me so I’m finding myself a lot less concerned or stressed about anything thankfully!


----------



## CC94

CC94 said:


> Ooh where about in WA are you? East or west? I’m not too worried about the drs atm, everything has been very non eventful so far. My doctors office actually cancelled all ob patients until June moving us over to the hospitals care in the meantime so I’m waiting on their call - I keep figuring, the further along I am when I’m finally able to get in the more we will be able to see or possibly hear. This is #4 for me so I’m finding myself a lot less concerned or stressed about anything thankfully!

I am considering the sneak peak test In 2-3 weeks as I’ll either be 8/9 or 9/10 weeks, I think this ones a boy! My instincts been good to me so far! My last one we stayed teal yellow though and I honestly wasn’t a fan - I knew she was a girl and she was, only difference was I was much less prepared in the way of clothes - still am


----------



## co_fostermom

Who knows! I'm totally unprepared for a boy unfortunately. My mom kept all these super cute girl clothes and things from when I was a baby/ child, but my husband's mom basically kept nothing. I'm glad you're not feeling stressed about this pregnancy though. I'm on the West side of WA. You?


----------



## Pineberry

Omg!

My heart is FULL!

Baby is measuring right on track, is doing super well, and doctor told me the results of my genetic testing bloodwork: low risk for EVERYTHING! I could not be happier!

The only thing was that I wasnt even allowed to videochat my SO during the appointment (which made me cry lol) - but they recorded the entire ultrasound video on a USB stick, which I was able to take home and we watched it together. He was in awe! Baby was even sucking its thumb for a while!

They even gave me 3D pics!! 







And appearently I am Team BLUE!!! :blue: Doctor was 80% sure about it, but honestly it was pretty obvious whats between his legs haha! I am happy! I have always wanted a son <3

Wow, I am so so so beyond grateful. I cried SO much after the appointment, when I showed the ultrasound pics to my bf. So many happy tears have been shed!


----------



## co_fostermom

Awww yay Pineberry! Hey there little guy!!! LOVELY scan photos. I nearly cried reading your post lol. Pregnancy hormones lol.


----------



## Flueky88

So happy for you Pineberry. I'm glad they at least gave you USB with video of ultrasound :)

CC yeah I'm feeling much more chill this time other than when I had the spotting. I'm definitely not going to be team yellow. I'm just going to assume this is another girl and be happily surprised if it's a boy. Nothing wrong with girls but I'd love a momma's boy and this will be our last.


----------



## Fern81

Wow pineberry Love Love Love your positive news and your beautiful pic!! Yep that nub looks like a boy! Boys are delicious and awesome, in fact I’m hoping for another boy myself!!! Congrats on a healthy 12 week scan xx


----------



## Pineberry

co_fostermom said:


> Awww yay Pineberry! Hey there little guy!!! LOVELY scan photos. I nearly cried reading your post lol. Pregnancy hormones lol.

Aww you are adorable! Haha! :hugs2: Btw I edited the first page and added you to the boy list, since I just remembered that you are also having a precious little guy :) 

@Flueky88 Thanks love, and yes, so glad and thankful they recorded the entire thing and gave it to me - dont know what I would have done otherwise! And I hope you'll get your boy! Totally understandable to want a different gender after 2 of the same - but that's not to say that 3 of the same isn't amazing too <3

@Fern81 Thanks love!!! I'm actually so stoked to be having a boy!! :)


----------



## CC94

co_fostermom said:


> Who knows! I'm totally unprepared for a boy unfortunately. My mom kept all these super cute girl clothes and things from when I was a baby/ child, but my husband's mom basically kept nothing. I'm glad you're not feeling stressed about this pregnancy though. I'm on the West side of WA. You?

Same, western WA! 

A girl would be much easier for us right now being our baby is only one and we’ve still got all her clothing and such, I don’t think I’d be so lucky to have another girl though, too easy


----------



## co_fostermom

Thanks Pineberry! 
CC94 you never know!!!

AFM I am overflowing with happiness! Scan was perfect! Love Bug is actually measuring a few days ahead at 9 weeks 3 days. Gonna keep my current dates but still that's so exciting. Heart rate was 175 which is perfect. Everything was perfect. AND SCH has gotten smaller with no active signs of bleeding. I am SO happy and SO relieved!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Ahh @Pineberry and @co_fostermom I'm so happy to log on and see your beautiful scan photos! Brilliant stuff! :hugs:


----------



## Fern81

Aaahhh co_foster I’m so happy for you! After your devastating history of infertility and loss, to get such good news and perfect ultrasounds. Wonderful news and beautiful scans! Xx


----------



## Flueky88

Such wonderful news Co! Keep on growing love bug!


----------



## Pineberry

co_fostermom said:


> Thanks Pineberry!
> CC94 you never know!!!
> 
> AFM I am overflowing with happiness! Scan was perfect! Love Bug is actually measuring a few days ahead at 9 weeks 3 days. Gonna keep my current dates but still that's so exciting. Heart rate was 175 which is perfect. Everything was perfect. AND SCH has gotten smaller with no active signs of bleeding. I am SO happy and SO relieved!
> 
> View attachment 1080423
> View attachment 1080424

Yaaayyy fantastic!!! so HAPPY FOR YOU :happydance::hugs:<3 :hugs2: <3 :flower: :yipee:

Cute little peanut you have right there! I am so stoked that it was nothing but good news for you too, fellow boy-mama!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Love all the scan pictures Pineberry and Foster! I'm so happy everything is perfect for you both... and beautiful baby boys :blue:!!

My scan has been postponed again by another week, *sigh*. It's now scheduled for April 13th... which I will be in my 12 week. I've made a backup appointment at another clinic for the following day (14th), in case this one gets moved again. Since I want the IPS scan (not sure what you call it in other countries but its essentially the scan that checks for abnormalities and downs syndrome, etc.). The IPS scan has to be done between 11-14 weeks, so I don't have a lot of time left to make other plans if these ultrasound clinics keep being shut down. More than anything I just want to see a healthy wiggly baby on the screen to put myself at ease.


----------



## co_fostermom

Oh Joanna I'm so sorry...that really sucks. My next scan is the 14th too, so I hope you get one or the other! My new OB won't even see new patients until week 12 either. I have just been very lucky with scans because I had issues (which I guess I wouldn't say is lucky). I think I was only supposed to get two at most at my current clinic. Maybe even just one. Either way, I feel bad for all the mamas on here who've had their scans cancelled. It doesn't seem right or fair honestly. And I think people are freaking out way more than they should be. Don't get me wrong, I know this is a serious pandemic, but I mean, we're on the verge of mass hysteria and that I think has caused a lot of this to be blown out of proportion. Either way, it sucks. You will get to see your little Bub soon!!!!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thanks Foster.


----------



## Pineberry

So sorry your scan was re-scheduled again Joanna. :( It's good that you have a back-up private ultrasound booked. 

@co_fostermom How long did you take progesterone after they found your SCH? Kind of unsure if I should still keep taking it (it's been a week and a day since the big bleed). I forgot to take it last night and today I'm having slight brown spotting, wonder if it has to do with not taking it. I just dont want my body to get too used to/dependent on the progesterone... if that even makes sense?


----------



## co_fostermom

Funny you should ask that Pineberry, I just asked my doctor the same question. So, the short answer is they want me to take my last does in the evening when I'm 9 weeks 6 days according to their calculations. The long answer: I also asked if I could wean myself off of it and they said if that makes me feel better that's totally fine. So, I'm gonna continue taking the three doses until 9 weeks 6 days and then I'm gonna take two a day until 10 weeks 6 days and then one a day until 11 weeks 6 days. I technically don't need to, but I'm concerned about bleeding too if I stop cold turkey. My best advice is to email/ call your doctor and ask them directly, because they might have different instructions for you. My original instructions were to stop at week 10 altogether, so three doses to none at 9 weeks 7 days. I'm not actually sure the progesterone is doing anything to stop the SCH from bleeding, but it does support the baby. I have two follicles producing progesterone on top of all that as well, so like I said, I probably could stop taking it when my doctor originally instructed, but I'll feel better about life if I taper it.


----------



## co_fostermom

As a side note, at 12 weeks, your placenta is doing all the work for you so your ovaries don't have to keep producing progesterone. You can probably start weaning yourself off this week and you'll be totally fine. Some brown spotting is totally okay too. I've had actual brown bleeds as well as spotting, despite taking progesterone, and Baby is totally okay. Of course, always call your doctor when you're in doubt. I have found, at least with my doctors, they want to be helpful right now, as long as they don't have to see you in person lol.


----------



## Pineberry

Thanks for your well thought out response foster, you're amazing. I think it's a good idea for you to wean yourself off it rather than stopping cold turkey.

I originally had a consultation with my doctor today (just verbal, no US) and was gonna ask him if I should stop the progesterone, but lo and behold, it was cancelled and re-scheduled for Monday haha. I think i'll continue to take it every second day for now!


----------



## co_fostermom

I think ultimately, we know what's best for ourselves. Do what feels right unless your doctor specifically says not to.


----------



## jellybeanxx

Morning all! I’m feel a bit worried today. I spiked a fever last night. Only 38c so not too bad. My throat is very sore and today I’m struggling to swallow which is making it difficult to get fluids in. Paracetamol is helping with the fever but the pain is still there. I think it’s probably tonsillitis. My husband is trying to get through the the GP to get some advice.
I’m so worried about what this will do to the baby and I don’t understand how I’m ill when I’ve not had contact with anyone from outside my household for the last 2 weeks!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Jellybean - our babies are really well protected in there, I'm sure baby will be just fine. However, I'd be worried too and definitely speaking to my doctor. I've been so careful with washing my hands and not putting my hands near my face... however over last weekend I developed a runny nose... I haven't been sick in a couple years! Go figure, when we aren't exposing ourselves to germs our bodies seem to catch things easier. I'm mostly better now thankfully. I hope you feel better soon and it's nothing serious. Take care.

So yesterday I had the worst nausea and everything made me want to throw up. It was the worst.... thankfully I feel fine today. I wonder if baby was doing some crazy growing or something yesterday? Over the past week I've only felt nauseous when it's close to a meal time or in the late evening and it's been pretty mild. So glad the placenta is starting to take over and making me feel a lot better. Yesterday was just strange.


----------



## Flueky88

I had typed a reply but lost it ugh.

Jelly maybe it's strep throat? Hope you get seen and taken care of.

Joanna so sorry appt was rescheduled again. Also glad the bad nausea has subsided. My nausea is usually pretty bad in evening but no vomitting yet.


----------



## co_fostermom

Jellybean it's only high fevers you need to worry about while pregnant. Like Joanna said, our babies are super well protected in there. I mean, think about it, they are dancing around, wiggling, moving a ton starting at 8 weeks and we can't feel a thing. That tells you how protected they are. That being said, I'd be just as worried as you. Try to take some deep breaths, be persistent with your doctor (because they really do help calm fears) and it'll be okay. Think of it this way, if there weren't a pandemic going on and you had a sore throat or feeling ill, how would you respond normally? Hope that helps ease your mind a bit. :hugs:

Sorry about the nausea Joanna, but every icky feeling we get that's pregnancy related is always cause for celebration!!! Hope you get to breeze through your second tri. 

AFM - just feeling super calm and relaxed since Wednesday. Symptoms are pretty mild right now. I would say the main symptom I've been experiencing the past couple of days is fatigue, a little bit of preggo brain, and sensitive bbs (very mild). That's about it. I'm starting to think I'm just one of the lucky ones.


----------



## jellybeanxx

Thank you everyone!
I spoke to a very lovely GP this morning. She said under normal circumstances she’d want to see me but did the appointment over the phone because of the current situation. After asking lots of questions, she thinks it’s tonsillitis which I’ve had a few times over the years and it definitely feels like a bad case of it! She’s prescribed antibiotics which should help make me feel better in a few days.
As I’ve got a fever, I have to self isolate for 7 days and my family does for 14 days just in case. Luckily my mother in law was able to go out and get the antibiotics for me! 
Will catch up with the thread properly when I’m a bit more with it. Hope you’re all keeping well!


----------



## co_fostermom

I'm glad you were able to get help and meds! Feel better soon!


----------



## Fern81

Jellybean- so sorry to hear that you are so sick! It’s terrible to be so sick in pregnancy and to not be able to take all the meds that you normally could... hugs!


----------



## Pineberry

Jelly - hope you feel better soon, and dont worry, baby will be just fine - glad your MIL was able to get meds for you!

Bit confused here as the brown spotting after my hematoma had disappeared by Monday (this week), then this Wednesday after the ultrasound, it started right back up and pretty heavily, and it has not eased off since then. I wonder if the pressure on my belly from the abdominal scan caused some more old blood to loosen up and exit my body.. or if the progesterone is irritating my uterus. Cant wait for my appointment on Monday so I can bring it up with the doc.

Also, I compared the doctors notes from my ER visit when the bleed happened and the ultrasound on Wednesday - and looks like the hematoma has grown! :wacko: The notes from the ER visit said the length was 1.2cm, and the ones from my 12 week scan said 2.3 cm... Not sure what to think of that!

On a happier note - Yay for entering the second trimester as of today :dance: Its crazy how fast it all goes.

I made my first big baby clothing order on patpat last night! Found the cuuutest of stuff.


----------



## co_fostermom

*Pineberry happy 2nd Tri!!!!!* - okay so for the SCH - my bleeding comes and goes completely randomly. I don't know about an abdominal scan, but transvaginal scans can definitely irritate it. Intercourse, exercise (of any kind), can also cause bleeding. My doctor told me it's nothing to worry about unless you're soaking a pad in an hour or less, it's bright red, or you have cramps so bad that nothing helps. You could always call your doctor's after hours line to see if they have any further insight. If it helps, I had a bit of a bleed yesterday too. Completely random. Also, my hematoma got bigger before it started shrinking - not sure why that happened but it does happen. I think baby growth can also shove blood out. Was it brownish? If so that's "good." As far as size, take your index finger and make a circle with your thumb like the okay sign. Where your fingernail meets your thumb's knuckle is about how big 2.3cm is. When the tech showed me this with her hands it gave me a lot of perspective because it can look so incredibly huge on an ultrasound picture but in reality it's this tiny little, albeit annoying, thing. Hope that helps reassure you a bit! Just know that you might see light bleeding or spotting until it's completely gone.


----------



## jellybeanxx

Thanks everyone, the antibiotics have really helped already and I’m feeling better than yesterday. Temp is back to normal and am able to swallow a lot more easily. So thankful for modern medicine! 

@Pineberry second tri already! Wow! How exciting to be buying baby clothes! Sorry to hear about the bleeding, it’s not something I know anything about but @co_fostermom seems to have explained it all brilliantly, hopefully that gives you some comfort!


----------



## Fern81

Glad you’re feeling better jellybean:) 

Happy second tri pineberry! Yes it goes by so fast! Yay for buying baby stuff :) that’s so much fun. I took ds to buy a few winter clothes before lockdown and he chose a pair of denim shoes with lions on them for the new baby, I bought a 0-3 months short sleeved onesie (grey stars on white fabric with yellow trim). The new baby’s first clothes! I gave away most of my baby clothes and a lot of items after we lost our last frozen embie (before we decided to do ivf again). 

I wish we had everything we needed to fix up the nursery, we have enough time now! Although I’m starting to work from home again next week (this week was an official school holiday in any case) and then I might not have that much time.

Must say I’m enjoying having my ds home and doing activities with him. Can’t WAIT until this one is born, I’ll be a SAHM for a while!


----------



## JessdueJan

Glad you're starting to feel better jellybean!

Just done a massive catch up as haven't been on in a while. 
So pleased about all the great scans and glad to hear you're all doing well xx


----------



## co_fostermom

I've been looking at all the Thanksgiving and Christmas newborn stuff on amazon. Oh my word. I'm so excited about having a late fall baby! We were in the process of becoming foster parents (and have been in the past) so there's quite a bit we already have. We found a high quality crib on FB for free, I got the crib skirt on Anthropologie on sale for way cheap, we've had a glider from fostering before and I found a Lovevery play gym in excellent condition on FB for $60. But, no baby boy clothes yet except for a small handful of hand-me-downs from a friend. Still need a crib mattress and basically all the small baby things and a bedside crib/ bassinet, and high chair. Oh, and we have a structured carrier that we got for $40 when I was pregnant the first time and then we recently got a used Baby Bjorn bouncer for cheap. Hand-me-downs are like my eco-friendly option lol. Everything else I buy new. My parents bought us our car seat for Christmas because we honestly thought we'd have foster kids by now but then we got the money for a cycle and got pregnant and put that all on hold. I still feel like I need a ton of stuff despite all of that. Maybe I don't? Any advice?


----------



## jellybeanxx

You sound very organised @co_fostermom in my experience, newborns don’t need a lot of stuff, just a safe space to sleep, nappies and some clothes really! However, no one expecting their first baby (or second... third... etc) really sticks with that! Buying all the stuff is part of the excitement I think! It’s also quite individual, I’ve found what one parent swears by as an essential, another parent will buy and never use. It’s a learning curve as to what works for you and your family. Enjoy the shopping! 
My husband always tells first time parents to buy a travel mug to keep a cup of hot tea by the bed for the night wakings. He swears it was the most useful thing he bought :haha:


----------



## Pineberry

co_fostermom said:


> *Pineberry happy 2nd Tri!!!!!* - okay so for the SCH - my bleeding comes and goes completely randomly. I don't know about an abdominal scan, but transvaginal scans can definitely irritate it. Intercourse, exercise (of any kind), can also cause bleeding. My doctor told me it's nothing to worry about unless you're soaking a pad in an hour or less, it's bright red, or you have cramps so bad that nothing helps. You could always call your doctor's after hours line to see if they have any further insight. If it helps, I had a bit of a bleed yesterday too. Completely random. Also, my hematoma got bigger before it started shrinking - not sure why that happened but it does happen. I think baby growth can also shove blood out. Was it brownish? If so that's "good." As far as size, take your index finger and make a circle with your thumb like the okay sign. Where your fingernail meets your thumb's knuckle is about how big 2.3cm is. When the tech showed me this with her hands it gave me a lot of perspective because it can look so incredibly huge on an ultrasound picture but in reality it's this tiny little, albeit annoying, thing. Hope that helps reassure you a bit! Just know that you might see light bleeding or spotting until it's completely gone.

Thanks hun, you are always so helpful :) yes, the spotting is always either dark brown or lightbrown/ yellowish. I am glad the hematoma is very small, just wish it hadn't grown especially because I have been doing nothing but rest! The spotting is very light today luckily, hope it stays that way now, and will see what the doctor has to say tomorrow. :) 

About the baby stuff, wow you have quite a bit of stuff already and been so smart and moneysavy (pretty sure that's not an actual word) about it! 

I think that a lot of stuff that advertisers claim are necessary for newborns/babies, isn't TRULY needed and they just wanna make a buck out of inexperienced first time parents. A while ago I researched what is really needed for a baby and what's not, and came across a very compact check-list on a German website (translated it all to English) that only has the things that really are useful.

If you're interested in checking it out, you can download the pdf here :) I for one have it printed out and am going to check things off the list within the coming months.

@jellybeanxx I'm so glad to hear you're feeling better :hugs2:

@Fern81 How adorable that your boy chose the first clothes for the new baby :cloud9: and yes, it is soo much fun buying baby stuff! Can't wait to make my next order hah!

@JessdueJan Long time no see, I hope all is going well with you and bubba!
And hope all the others we haven't heard from in a while a doing ok too :)


----------



## co_fostermom

Thank you for that list Pineberry! I've downloaded it and will have to check it out later today. Yeah, I definitely know they don't need a lot of stuff. I think the challenge for me recently has been trying to prepare for foster babies/ toddlers as well. I have over 300 things on my registry! (face palm). I think I'm going to remove most of the foster stuff for now (mainly stuff for 3-yr-olds). I honestly don't know how I will be able to handle the stress of fostering while also trying to get through this pregnancy which already has its complications. I mean, most of the baby stuff is little, like pacifiers and baby care stuff, but I have a whole category of stuff just for foster kids and I think I can definitely tone it WAY down lol. I love nesting, and work is super boring and slow lately so this is a good activity for the work week.


----------



## Fern81

co_fostermom said:


> Thank you for that list Pineberry! I've downloaded it and will have to check it out later today. Yeah, I definitely know they don't need a lot of stuff. I think the challenge for me recently has been trying to prepare for foster babies/ toddlers as well. I have over 300 things on my registry! (face palm). I think I'm going to remove most of the foster stuff for now (mainly stuff for 3-yr-olds). I honestly don't know how I will be able to handle the stress of fostering while also trying to get through this pregnancy which already has its complications. I mean, most of the baby stuff is little, like pacifiers and baby care stuff, but I have a whole category of stuff just for foster kids and I think I can definitely tone it WAY down lol. I love nesting, and work is super boring and slow lately so this is a good activity for the work week.

Foster, I got a LOT of stuff from family with my last pregnancy. I really wasn’t able to judge what I was going to use beforehand, I guess it depends on what suits your family and especially your baby’s temperament. Eg I got a brand new fancy co-sleeper and never used it because baby slept in a carrycot on top of my bed, then straight to the cot because he was sleeping through the night very soon. I might have used the co-sleeper if he’d been awake a lot at night. I used the swing a LOT since he loved it, but couldn’t use one of the carriers as he has a big head and the carrier has no head support. My sister and brother both used the same carrier a lot though because their babies tolerated it really well. I ended up never using my very expensive gifted jogging pram because it felt too bulky to me, yet my mom has been using it for all her grandkids since. I had 3/4 bath support systems, I only used 2 because he didn’t fit into the others. So you don’t always know beforehand:). I suggest maybe- Get what makes you feel comfortable and prepared, apart from the necessities, and whatever you don’t use now you can always try for #2 or a foster kiddie, donate it or sell it later :)
I am excited to see how my second one will be and what he/she will like/use! It’s part of the adventure I guess!


----------



## Fern81

Last night’s activity consisted of me reading through my whole old pregnancy thread from 2016. It brought up so many memories. Needless to say I’m not looking forward to the last few weeks lol, but at the same time I can’t wait to feel baby move, find out the sex, and of course having baby in my arms! And time does fly, before we all know it we will be on labour watch and done with this quarantine/ lockdown business (I hope!!)


----------



## jellybeanxx

Fern81 said:


> Last night’s activity consisted of me reading through my whole old pregnancy thread from 2016. It brought up so many memories. Needless to say I’m not looking forward to the last few weeks lol, but at the same time I can’t wait to feel baby move, find out the sex, and of course having baby in my arms! And time does fly, before we all know it we will be on labour watch and done with this quarantine/ lockdown business (I hope!!)

I love this! And you’re so right!
I bet that nostalgia was lovely as well. There are so many exciting things to look forward to and we have to hold onto that.


----------



## wantingagirl

Pineberry said:


> Jelly - hope you feel better soon, and dont worry, baby will be just fine - glad your MIL was able to get meds for you!
> 
> Bit confused here as the brown spotting after my hematoma had disappeared by Monday (this week), then this Wednesday after the ultrasound, it started right back up and pretty heavily, and it has not eased off since then. I wonder if the pressure on my belly from the abdominal scan caused some more old blood to loosen up and exit my body.. or if the progesterone is irritating my uterus. Cant wait for my appointment on Monday so I can bring it up with the doc.
> 
> Also, I compared the doctors notes from my ER visit when the bleed happened and the ultrasound on Wednesday - and looks like the hematoma has grown! :wacko: The notes from the ER visit said the length was 1.2cm, and the ones from my 12 week scan said 2.3 cm... Not sure what to think of that!
> 
> On a happier note - Yay for entering the second trimester as of today :dance: Its crazy how fast it all goes.
> 
> I made my first big baby clothing order on patpat last night! Found the cuuutest of stuff.

hun sorry to jump in but just wanted to let you know I had two scary bleeds whilst on progesterone suppositories and my friends did too xx


----------



## JessdueJan

jellybeanxx said:


> You sound very organised @co_fostermom in my experience, newborns don’t need a lot of stuff, just a safe space to sleep, nappies and some clothes really! However, no one expecting their first baby (or second... third... etc) really sticks with that! Buying all the stuff is part of the excitement I think! It’s also quite individual, I’ve found what one parent swears by as an essential, another parent will buy and never use. It’s a learning curve as to what works for you and your family. Enjoy the shopping!
> My husband always tells first time parents to buy a travel mug to keep a cup of hot tea by the bed for the night wakings. He swears it was the most useful thing he bought :haha:

The travel mug for hot tea is a lifesaver! Somebody suggested it when I had my third and it was an absolute game changer. Since then I have always bought one for my friends when they become new mums xx


----------



## stacey1986

Hey all, I'm so awful at replying to this thread!! Lol how are u all doing?? 

@Pineberry those are lovely scan pics :cloud9:

I have my scan this morning, am pretty nervous about it tbh with everything that's going on. Hopefully all will go ok. 
Will try and keep up with the thread more today after I know everything is all good with baba haha


----------



## JessdueJan

@Pineberry all well here, 12 weeks today which feels like a bit of a milestone. Lockdown has got our house like a madhouse. I have one child in the extremely vulnerable category due to being immunosupressed and on biological medication who can't go out at all and I have another with autism who is struggling with complete lack of routine and having everyone in his space all the time. Don't get me wrong I am loving the extra time we are getting together but it feels like a bit of a juggling act.

@co_fostermom you are very organised with what you have so far. I always end up buying far too much for newborns because I just get caught up in the excitement of buying. A babyswing was an absolute lifesaver with all 3 of mine though so is top of my purchase list this time round.
My only purchase so far has been a few cloth nappies, I wasn't going to buy this early but I was browsing and couldn't resist some of the prints :lol:


----------



## jellybeanxx

@stacey1986 all the best with the scan today! Hope it goes really well!


----------



## Pineberry

wantingagirl said:


> hun sorry to jump in but just wanted to let you know I had two scary bleeds whilst on progesterone suppositories and my friends did too xx

You are always welcome to chime in on here :hugs2: Thank you for letting me know! hmm, I am a bit skeptical anyway as to how useful it is for me, I mean the placenta should be producing enough progesterone by itself and I think it only helps minimally with the hematoma. I havent taken it the past 2 evenings. Brown spotting is a bit increased again today. Will ask my doctor later at my appointment!

@JessdueJan I am glad all is going well pregnancy wise! I can definitely imagine it being quite a challenge being quarantined with kids, sorry to hear that its been rough. Hope your husband is home and able to help out a lot?

@stacey1986 wohooo!! Good luck at your ultrasound, cant wait to hear how it went and to see your bub!


----------



## stacey1986

Bit of a surreal and mixed feelings kinda day, especially with everything that's going on at the moment. Today started off with me going to my scan on my own. When there i found out that we were initially having twins but unfortunately one stopped growing at 8 weeks Thankfully though other baba is doing brilliantly and measuring exact to the date which is 12wks+3 Never thought I'd have that feeling again, so am truly thankful that other baby is ok ❤❤


----------



## Flueky88

Stacey yay for scan. I'm so sorry you lost a baby, but happy other baby is growing perfectly.

Necessities really vary. It depends much on your baby. My 1st loved being swaddled and my 2nd did not. A swing worked for my 1st but not 2nd. Bassinet used for 1st but not 2nd. My 2nd would only sleep with me, I know it wasn't ideal but I did practice safe cosleeping. Oh my first loved her pacifier and 2nd wouldn't have anything to do with it. Baby wearing was loved by both my girls. I used a baby ktan with 1st and a solly with my 2nd. Infant car seat! I didn't buy one for my 1st as I didn't realize how handy they were. I ended up borrowing one that one of my nephews used. I did buy one for my 2nd. 

Sign up for as many baby registries as you can to score some free things. You can get different bottles typically. You just don't know which bottle they will prefer so it's nice having samples before spending a fortune 

For postpartum moms: tucks pads, dermoplast spray, nipple cream, and adult pullups/briefs (much more comfortable than those bulky pads and maternity panties). Some breast pads in case you leak (never did with my 2nd and barely did with 1st).


----------



## jellybeanxx

@stacey1986 I’m sorry to hear about the twin but glad you’ve got a healthy baby in there :hugs: sounds like quite a day! Hope you’re managing to get some rest now!


----------



## co_fostermom

Aw stacey I'm sorry about the one baby but I'm happy your other baby is doing really well. Lovely scan. What do they do about the one baby? I hope the rest of your pregnancy continues to go well. :hugs:

Thanks everyone for the essentials advice! It's definitely starting to feel real this time. For now I'm sticking to things that will work in our lifestyle (city-dwelling, small homes, on-the-go). I've removed all the foster-focused items from the registry as those things were more geared toward 2 and 3 year olds, and I had a convo with DH yesterday about it and he felt pretty strongly that we should focus on our bio family. Amazingly that was a huge relief for me. Foster kids are a lot of extra work, and while I think each and every one of them is absolutely precious and would and have loved them as my own, I honestly don't think I could manage a foster and a bio at the same time.


----------



## Flueky88

Co glad DH was on the same page. I've never fostered but I do know life with a toddler and newborn is tough. I'm sure there are all kinds of extra issues that would be accompanied with a foster child and bringing home a newborn. I'd imagine insecurities and such.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Happy Monday everyone. I hope you are all safe, healthy and not going too stir crazy. 

I'm still working, my work place has put in many measures to keep our space safe. Locking doors to anyone who isn't an employee, lots of hand sanitizing stations, spacing out seating in lunch room, etc. So I'll continue to work unless my doctor tells me otherwise. Financially it is helping us anyway.

Stacey - lovely scan picture and I'm happy one of the babies is doing superb. So sorry for your loss of the other twin. 

As for stuff for baby... 1st time moms will discover what works for them and what doesn't. Things also differ between individual babies. I know the things I want to get and won't bother getting but I also know that I can pick things up along the way if I decide I might need to try it. I have no baby items left, we couldn't store things at our old home before we moved and I figured they could go to someone who would use them... plus we didn't know if we even wanted anymore children at the time.


----------



## stacey1986

co_fostermom said:


> Aw stacey I'm sorry about the one baby but I'm happy your other baby is doing really well. Lovely scan. What do they do about the one baby? I hope the rest of your pregnancy continues to go well. :hugs:
> 
> Thanks everyone for the essentials advice! It's definitely starting to feel real this time. For now I'm sticking to things that will work in our lifestyle (city-dwelling, small homes, on-the-go). I've removed all the foster-focused items from the registry as those things were more geared toward 2 and 3 year olds, and I had a convo with DH yesterday about it and he felt pretty strongly that we should focus on our bio family. Amazingly that was a huge relief for me. Foster kids are a lot of extra work, and while I think each and every one of them is absolutely precious and would and have loved them as my own, I honestly don't think I could manage a foster and a bio at the same time.

Thank you erm they aren't doing anything. They said that healthy baby will absorb the other twin and by my 20 week scan we shud no longer be able to see it. Sad but I'm happy theres atleast one healthy baba in there.
Will be offered extra growth scans to check on this baba


----------



## Pineberry

stacey, wow thats quite some news. I'm sorry for the loss of one of your twins. Do twins run in your family or was it pure coincidence? So happy to see other bubba doing perfectly well, and what a cutie on the ultrasound pic <3

I had a verbal appointment today and uuufff, some not good news. For some bizarre reason, I have been diagnosed with Gestational Diabetes :nope: dont know how that happened, I dont seem to have had any of the risk factors (healthy weight, physically active before getting pregnant, no diabetes in the family, etc.). I've been eating more unhealthy stuff since getting pregnant (especially week 6-8 because I had an aversion to most healthy foods), but I dont know if a few weeks of unhealthy eating could cause GD.

Will have to see an endocrinologist pretty soon who will examine it more deeply.

I have my next ultrasounds scheduled though, which makes my heart so happy: a 16 week scan on the 21st of April, and my 20 week anatomy scan on the 20th of May!


----------



## co_fostermom

Oh Pineberry that sucks! I have heard stories of women who've been able to reverse GD so maybe it'll be a temp thing for you? Either way, you'll pull through it! Yay for upcoming scans!!!


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Pineberry I’m sorry to hear about the GD! I’ve had it in both my pregnancies. I was diagnosed at 28 weeks the first time and 13 weeks the second time. I was able to remain diet controlled the second time. This time I’ve started eating that way since I got my BFP. It’s an adjustment but okay once you’re used to it.
It’s definitely nothing you’ve done. There are risk factors to GD. I most likely get it as I have PCOS. It can happen to anyone though and it won’t be because of what you’ve eaten the last few weeks at all.
This website and the associated facebook group have been invaluable to me. So do take a look. It covers diet (the 8 golden rules are a really good, basic explanation of how to eat), has brilliant recipe ideas and also covers some common myths about GD. 
Please give me a shout if there’s anything I can help with, I’ve got a fairly good handle on it all by now!
Gestational Diabetes UK • Gestational Diabetes UK


----------



## Pineberry

Thank you so much Jelly <3 that is quite reassuring to know I haven’t done anything to cause it. I did some more research about it today and will look into the website you have linked!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Pineberry - sorry about your diagnosis, hopefully everything works out fine for you. I'm glad someone else in the group has some good advice for you (not that I'm glad you've experienced GD Jelly). 

I hope everyone else is staying healthy and don't have cabin fever too badly. I told my husband to take the kids on a drive today, perhaps find a place they can have a little walk or outside time. We can't use public play grounds but can go on walks in our area. The kids have been fighting like cats and dogs, so they need time away from the house and our neighborhood. What is everyone else doing to keep cabin fever at bay? I'm still working so I can only help when I get home after 4pm.


----------



## Fern81

Hi everyone, nice to read so many updates.

Stacey wow I’m sorry to hear about the loss of the twin. I can’t imagine how you must feel. I’m happy for you that the other baby is doing well xx

Joanna my cabin fever is horrible, we’re not allowed outside, not even for a walk. Everyone had to stop working/has to work from home except essential care providers eg food manufacturing, pharmacists, health care providers. The only stores that are open are pharmacies and grocery stores- and they’re only allowed to sell essential items like food, baby formula, medicine. No cigarettes, alcohol, toys, etc from either of those 2 types of stores. Alcohol may not be transported. Even 99% of public transport is prohibited except for essential workers or those seeking essential care (food, medical, social grants). No travel between provinces (states). For my gynae appointment tomorrow I need a letter from the dr proving that I have an appointment. If you go grocery shopping you need to provide police with a receipt. If you are caught breaking any rules you get arrested. It’s crazy.

It’s become difficult to home school/entertain my ds with learning activities because I’m busy all day with online schooling my learners and doing chores. My husband lies on the couch, breaks lockdown to go drink with his friend, and scuba dives in the swimming pool that’s ALL. He refuses to help around the house and shouts at me because the house isn’t spotless (impossible to achieve). Also- because I lost my temper about his attitude in lockdown, he announced that he is tired of me wanting things my way and now he’s done with all of us, he is moving out, he won’t pay a cent for us anymore, he doesn’t care about us, and he says this CONSTANTLY in front of our son. Ds cried today and begged him not to leave. He just replies he doesn’t care. (I also can’t believe he is so callous but this is really what’s happening!) So my life is a nightmare. To be fair he is always like this, he is not a nice person. But it’s magnified now that he is at home and my poor son has to suffer, not only me. And he is trying to make me get an abortion. I guess we’ll see how this plays out. If he still wants to leave after lockdown I won’t stop him. He is breaking my son’s spirit, and mine.


----------



## Flueky88

Omg fern I'm so sorry your husband is being a complete ass! How cruel to be like that to his son! It sounds like you guys would be better without him. 

Pine so sorry for GD diagnosis. 

Jelly I'm sorry you have a history of GD. I'm so impressed with anyone that eats healthy 1st tri. I have aversions to anything healthy essentially.


----------



## Fern81

Thanks Flueky. Yes I’ll survive without him but I hope he gets his act together and doesn’t disrupt our son’s life in that way. He’s been like this for years but now the poor child is old enough to hear that dad wants to leave us and understand what leaving means. And he hears my husband threatening to hit me etc (although he hasn’t physically harmed me).

Pineberry, I forgot to say sorry to hear about your diagnosis. Did they do bloodwork or what is it based upon. Will be interesting to hear. I had a scare with my last pregnancy but it turned out my son is just very large genetically. I know it was unpleasant when we were under the impression it was GD. Good luck! I’m sure you will be able to manage it well though xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Fern81 I’m so sorry to hear what you’re going through. You deserve much better! :hugs:

@Flueky88 it’s definitely more challenging at the moment! I’m not getting as much protein in as I’d like as it tends to make me feel sick and I don’t want to put myself off it for the rest of my pregnancy, especially the times later on where it can get a little trickier to manage blood sugar levels. I’m eating small regular meals with what protein/fat I can manage and a small amount of complex carbs. Luckily there’s a lot of veg I like and can have at the moment! I also have the odd sugar free sweet to suck on throughout the day which helps the nausea! I do get envious of women who can just eat what they want through pregnancy but this is just how my body reacts to being pregnant so I’ve got to roll with it. I’ll make up for when baby is born though :haha:


----------



## Pineberry

Thanks for your concern ladies <3 Fern, the doc based the diagnosis on the bloodwork I did in a fasted state at 10w+3. I have a tele-consultation with an endicrinologist tomorrow. I have done keto in the past so its not too much of a problem, but I was really loving my bread and cereals this pregnancy :( oh well.

Also, @Fern81, that sounds truly awful and I am sorry to read that your SO is this way. I hope for you and your sons sake you can get out of this situation when this pandemic is over... Please dont think you are doing your son a favor by not leaving him - him witnessing mommy abuse daddy is going to affect him for a long time and likely already having a psychologial effect now, so it will be way better and healthier for both your kids to grow up not seeing daddy much, than to see him all the time but be this way to you.

Kids are like sponges and pick up on soo much, way before they even talk.. he is definitely picking up on the bad vibes in the home and is hurting from how daddy is being toward him and mommy. I hope you have a support system so getting out will be easier, but even if not, there are many places that can help.

Actually this is one of the many things that worry me about the pandemic - people are stuck at home now with their abusers, with no way to escape or go anywhere, and tensions already run way higher when being clumped together 24/7 making it impossible to get space from eachother... :-( You and your babies deserve so much better than this man.


----------



## co_fostermom

Fern :hugs: I am so sorry you are going through this. Having been a social worker in the past, like Pineberry said, there is help even if you don't have a support system. But since everyone is on lockdown in your country, I would call local authorities and ask about your options. You don't deserve to be treated that way, even if he's never physically harmed you, the fact that he has threatened should stand up in court for your defense, though I don't know much about the court system there admittedly. Also, if you don't want to get an abortion, you don't have to. It's your body, it's your choice, and if you're afraid for your or DS's safety, it would be good to start making some sort of plan to get out now. I know how hard it can be though. Do you have any family there nearby that you can call and talk to? Friends? Your doctor should be able to help as well. When is your next in person appointment? Will DH come to that? If so, you can give a note to the person who checks you in and they'll make sure the right people see it. You don't have to sit there and be afraid. Again, I'm sorry you're going through this, but you're a mom, so that automatically makes you stronger than the majority of the population. With the right support and help, you will get through this. Just remember you're not alone, especially now when you feel completely isolated from anyone and everyone.


----------



## JessdueJan

@Fern81 so sorry to hear about your husband but as someone else has stated please don't stay because you think that is best for your son. I speak from experience as someone who stayed in an abusive marriage for years longer than I should because I didn't want the kids to go through us splitting up. Turns out us leaving was the best thing for them, I didn't realise until I was out how truly broken they had become. 4 years later we are all happier and content but the damage is still there in so many ways. One of my sons has been diagnosed with ptsd stemming from early childhood trauma from being in that situation, my ex husband only got violent infront of the kids towards the end of the marriage but his words and his temper did damage long before any violence did.
Please please seek help, you don't have to wait until lockdown is over, there should be people you can contact who can get you out if need be. If you do stay, don't let him break your spirit, his behaviour is his fault and his problem not yours. Sending love and hugs xx


----------



## Fern81

Thank you so much everyone, wow I feel overwhelmed by your support, words of wisdom and advice. Jess I’m truly sorry you also had to go through something like this.

I’m going to see my gynae tomorrow without him. I could never bring myself to have an abortion, this child will be loved by me and my family at least! I am going to talk to the doctor and ask her advice.


----------



## JessdueJan

Fern81 said:


> Thank you so much everyone, wow I feel overwhelmed by your support, words of wisdom and advice. Jess I’m truly sorry you also had to go through something like this.
> 
> I’m going to see my gynae tomorrow without him. I could never bring myself to have an abortion, this child will be loved by me and my family at least! I am going to talk to the doctor and ask her advice.

So pleased you are speaking up about it, that is a very brave step. I have no doubts you will be an amazingly strong single mamma if that is the direction your journey takes. Always here if you want a chat! x


----------



## Flueky88

Fern so glad you are going to talk to your dr. It sounds like leaving him would be the best thing you could do for your son and unborn baby. My parents divorced when I was 4 or 5 and I'm thankful. They would fight a lot and it's not good for kids.


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Fern81 I’m so glad you’re going to talk to your doctor. I hope they can be helpful!
I’d just come on to say that I remembered from previous pregnancies that when giving a urine sample at the hospital, they had stickers available to put on the samples pots to subtlety indicate that you needed help if you were in an abusive relationship. I guess the one upside to this pandemic situation and women going to appointments alone is that it’s easier to speak to a doctor in confidence.
You can do this, you are worth so much more than the way he’s making you feel :hugs:


----------



## Fern81

Had my ultrasound, baby is looking good. I didn’t get a nice pic. I did tell my dr about the situation and that husband might not be involved. She said she will help me with whatever I need. Husband was not interested in how it went, also didn’t want to see the ultrasound pics. Didn’t ask me how my brand new dr is (my previous dr emigrated). He is going to lose out on so much! It’s truly his loss!!

ETA: just made the appointment for my 12 week 4D scan on 24 April :) I really hope to see the sex then!


----------



## Fern81

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## Flueky88

Fern :hugs: glad you have a supportive dr and other than no good scan pics that it went well. 

I'm feeling so nauseated this morning. I haven't been vomitting yet though. In good news I slept 6 hours straight last night with a combined 8 hours. It was like heaven. Dd2 is teething and she's been keeping me up along with insomnia.

I had a suspicious mole biopsied yesterday. I'm hoping for good results, should be back in 1 to 2 weeks. 

Scan in 2 days and I'm feeling excited and nervous at the same time. I'm having boy vibes but I'm going to assume I'm having another girl.


Hope everyone is well.


----------



## JessdueJan

Glad scan went well Fern!

Good luck for yours Flueky xx


----------



## Fern81

Flueky- Yay for another scan! Please post a pic :) my scan itself was nice, could see the limb buds etc, even saw baby move, I just don’t have a pic to share with you guys.

Flueky glad you’re getting some much needed sleep and I’m keeping fx that your mole biopsy result is benign x


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Fern81 :hugs: I’m so glad the scan went well and you’ve got a supportive doctor! Hope you’re managing to keep safe!

@Flueky88 good luck with the biopsy results and with the scan! Yay for a good sleep, it can make all the difference!

I’m full of queasiness and mood swings today. Keep going from feeling quite confident about the pregnancy to being convinced something is wrong. It doesn’t help that I’ve got another 5ish weeks until the 12 week scan.
There’s a private scan place near me that is still seeing people but I don’t know if it counts as an essential trip so I’ve not booked a scan like I was going to!
I have bought a Doppler though which I never would under normal circumstances. Still not sure if it’s a good idea :blush: I haven’t tried it yet as I think it’s too early!


----------



## co_fostermom

Fern I'm really glad to hear that your doctor is supportive and that the scan went well. You only have three short weeks before you can get a beautiful picture! 

Flueky I hope the biopsy comes back negative/ benign! 

Sorry you're feeling sick today Jelly. 

AFM I gave into a craving last night and am living to regret it. Total sugar overload (chocolate frosting). Have a horrible headache today that sleep or food didn't resolve and feeling kinda sick to my stomach. Also didn't sleep well. I'm just taking it all as good signs, but please remind me that I don't want a major sugar overload ever again!


----------



## Pineberry

@Fern81 - Great to hear that your scan went well and baby is doing wonderful :) can't wait to see yours and everyone else's upcoming pics!

@jellybeanxx Well queasiness/nausea is a good sign! Sorry you're not feeling well today though! I'd probably still go through with the scan if I were you (but that's because I am not the patient kind of pregnant woman, and I'd just crave for that peace of mind). I have heard mixed opinions on Dopplers, can't really provide input on it, but am curious if you'll be able to find the heartbeat with it in the future (have heard it can be quite tricky!).

@co_fostermom Aww hope you're feeling better soon!:hugs:

Not much to update here, other than that I went to the clinic today to pick up my blood sugar device. The GD nurse was sooo sweet, we had a lovely chat and now I'm supposed to monitor my blood sugar 4 times a day. She checked my blood sugar during the appointment and it was 94, which she was pleased with (maximum should be 140).

Out of curiosity I did my own check before, one hour after eating a bowl of cereal (the "fitness" kind)... and it was 182! Holy cow. WAY over maximum. :( Definitely not eating that anymore. Curious about my numbers tomorrow.


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Pineberry the group I’m on calls cereal GD kryptonite! Very few women can tolerate it at all! The thing found hardest when I first had GD was changing my mindset about ‘healthy’ eating. I grew up thinking low fat choices were the best ones. I’ve learnt that low fat often means high sugar. Cereal is a great example of that. Even if it doesn’t have a lot of sugar, all that carb turns to sugar in your blood stream and there’s not enough protein and fat to slow the absorption. Took me a while to get my head around it!
Really glad your GD nurse was lovely, the right support can make all the difference!


----------



## Flueky88

Definitely agree about cereal! Everytime I had raisin bran before an OB appt I had a veey small amount of sugar in my urine but passed my GTT with flying colors. I'm trying to avoid it but very little is appetizing in the morning.


----------



## Catmumof4

Omg just logged on for the first time in about a month just over 200 comments to read!!!! 

Obviously too many to reply to all but the scans are looking great. So glad everyone is still about!! 

Fern- omg hun massive hugs what a giant penis he is! I am preying you kick his worthless butt out that door and don't look back! I was in a really abusive relationship not so much physically but everything else and it took me a long long time to get the help now me and my kids are awaiting a Pandora appointment for domestic abuse. You have to get away for yours and your kiddies sake! I'd have kicked him out with the pandemic see how amazing he thinks he is then ha!

Afm I had to take some time the whole covid-19 thing has really taken it's toll my kids are trying to kill each other and arguments between me and the man are happening over little things lol. I finally had my first midwife appointment and got my scan booked for Tues fingers crossed tho my partner can't come which is really upsetting xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

All the best with your scan @Catmumof4 hope it goes really well! It’s awful that our partners can’t come to scans with us, this whole thing is awful to be honest. I just hope it doesn’t carry on much longer!


----------



## Catmumof4

Thank you I agree. Does anyone have any predictions on how long they think it will last x


----------



## Pineberry

@jellybeanxx Yep, I knew cereals were not the best choice of meal but I did not expect it to raise my blood sugar THAT much, especially since it was the lower sugar kind of cereal. Definitely learned a lesson! Cereals will no longer be part of my life, even after pregnancy!

And yes, foods high in healthy fats are definitely the way to go. I actually did keto + IF (intermittent fasting) long before getting pregnant, and while I will not be fasting during pregnancy obviously, I will now get back to my keto lifestyle.. meaning less than 20g of carbs per day, and virtually no sugar.

@Catmumof4 Good to hear from you, and good luck for your appointment on Tuesday, cant wait to hear about it :)

As for predictions how long covid-19 will be going on... well I do tons of research about it daily and it appears we are only in the beginning stages of it (scary!). I would say we will be lucky if this is completely "over" by July/August. I know some people who think this is gonna be over within a few weeks and I a gobsmacked by their sheer naiveté lol. I will say 3 more months *at least *(*maybe* less if all countries went into full 100% luckdown right away... there are still WAY too many carefree people going about their daily lives, partying it up, taking trips etc.).


----------



## co_fostermom

Catmum sending you all the good vibes for your scan. Sorry that your partner can't come along...we seem to all be in the same boat. I'm just ever so thankful I'm not due til the end of October because I hope to goodness this is done by then!!! I feel so bad for 3rd tri mamas right now. There is just so much uncertainty.

My prediction is that things will start to go back to normal around June, though it really depends on where you live. I have a vow renewal scheduled for the beginning of August and I'm really hoping all of this isn't gonna ruin those plans. But, now I'm not sure many of the people we invited (even though it's a very small group) will even be able to come. Like my mom, who is severely immunocompromised, would probably be terrified to travel, even at the end of July. I guess we'll all just have to see.


----------



## Fitz2020

Hi everyone. Lovely to read all your messages. @Fern81 I'm so glad your scan next went well and I’m going to really sorry about everything you’re going through at the moment. It’s hard enough as it is without the added stress. 

@Catmumof4 i really don't know but I reckon it will be June anyway before things start to go back to normal too. Our restrictions are in place until Easter but it will definitely be extended after that. 

I have a scan again next Thursday, I will be 13 + 2 days, looking forward to that, it will be nice to see baby again. I will be having fortnightly scan I would imagine.


----------



## jellybeanxx

I think the return to any sort of normality will be a gradual one with different restrictions lifted at intervals. I think the peak of it in the UK is predicted in the next couple of weeks and hopefully it will start to gradually improve from there but I think the rate at which that happens depends on a lot of factors especially things like testing for the virus and the development of antibody testing. I think we could also see restrictions being relaxed and then put back into place for periods of time depending on how it progresses. There’s a lot of unknowns.
Definitely feeling for women in their third trimester at the moment and hoping the world is in a much better place by autumn.

@co_fostermom I really hope things can go ahead as planned for your vow renewal! August is a while away yet so hopefully it’ll all be a lot calmer by then!

@Fitz2020 all the best with the scan!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Jellybean - I was thinking the same thing... certain things might go back into place but then taken away again based on how things progress.

I tattle-tailed on my Mother in Law today to my husband. She texted me asking about how I'm doing and I find out later in the conversation that she is sitting in a waiting room of a mechanic getting a radio antenna fixed on the car! That doesn't seem very pressing at the moment, but she claims she had to do it while it was under warranty. Still don't think I'd risk myself getting sick over a stupid radio antenna. My husband gave her shit haha. She lives in Florida and I don't think there are many/if any restrictions in place... which is very dangerous.


----------



## Flueky88

Cat sorry tensions are high at home due to covid. I hope you have a wonderful scan on Tuesday. I'm so sorry your partner can't come.

I'm thinking this is going to last a minimum of 2 months. It will really depend on everyone's actions. I believe 4 to 5 is more likely. I'm no expert though.

Co any chance you could postpone your renewal? Then again you might like a smaller amount of guests.

Fitz hope your scan goes well.

Joanna I don't blame you for tattling. That's definitely not necessary at the moment. Heck I'm getting close to needing an oil change and I don't want to go for that.


----------



## Catmumof4

Thank u everyone for your well wishes for the scan! I had a moment just then that I forgot the day and thought the scan was tomorrow... I have no idea how I came to that conclusion LMAO!!

Seems everyone is different in their predictions I would guess end of June but I think that's more wishful thinking then anything else. We have a holiday booked July 24th that I can't cancel because we lose the money (£900.00 is a lot to my family). If park dean close their parks because of covid 19 we get the full refund so it's a waiting game. We are seeing it as a win win scenario if it's open we get a holiday if it's closed we get the refund. I hope it's open tho!!
Sorry I'm rambling I think I'm missing other adult conversation LMAO!! 

Co I really hope your renewal can still go ahead! X


----------



## Catmumof4

Omg iv just realised I'm finally second trimester tomorrow Wahoo x


----------



## Flueky88

Cat I feel you. We have a disney vacation booked end of May. I really want to take my girls but not sure what it'll be like at that time. 

Happy 2nd tri....tomorrow :)


AFM I forgot to mention. It's scan day! This has been the longest week! In about 6 hours I should get to see our little peanut. Last night I started to feel like I wasn't pregnant but hello nausea this morning. FX we see a healthy baby.


----------



## co_fostermom

Happy 2nd Tri Catmum!!!! (today is close enough)

Happy scan day Flueky!!! I hope it goes as perfectly as you dreamed it would.

DH and I were supposed to fly to Colorado the beginning of May to celebrate his grandpa's 90th birthday. The family cancelled the party out of safety concerns for him but we were still planning on going. Then the airline we're flying for the first leg of the trip cancelled our flight out. Waiting on the refund for that but we also don't know what to do about the second leg of the trip (meaning, the return journey). We didn't purchase the cancellation insurance so not sure if we cancel that half of the trip if we'd get back that money. It's frustrating. We're just biding our time at this point to see what that airline will do. We can't fly from Colorado if we never got there in the first place.


----------



## Flueky88

Didn't get great pics but healthy baby measuring 7w5d with hr of 163. So all went well :)

Pine would you update my dd to 11/15? Thank you:)


----------



## LuvallmyH

Dipping my toe in here if I’m welcome! I’m guessing I’m due 11/29. As you can see from my signature it’ll be baby #11! Very unexpected. Not because I don’t know what causes this, lol, but I’m going to be 44 next week & my dh 60 in July. I just had my iud taken out due to complications & never expected to go straight to a bfp!
I’m thrilled to be given this miracle at my age, but I’m terrified at the potential risks and complications because of my age. I have my first scan 4/20. Hoping for the best & trying to channel lots of love & positive thought to my little bean. Well, orange seed at this point, lol. 
Congrats to you all!


----------



## JessdueJan

@LuvallmyH congratulations and welcome! Wow, baby 11. How exciting and amazing. Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy x


----------



## co_fostermom

Welcome LuvallmyH! Congrats and wow!


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Flueky88 so glad it all went well!

@LuvallmyH oh wow! Congratulations!!


----------



## co_fostermom

Flueky I'm glad your scan went well! Sorry about not getting a good picture though.


----------



## CC94

I need my due date updated on the first page please! 

I had my first visit today, we were a little over a week off in dates which was suspected. Baby's heart rate is strong at 144bpm and is measuring 7w3d, putting my due date at 17th November!


----------



## Pineberry

I have updated everybodys due dates! Also, welcome @LuvallmyH :dance: congrats on baby 11, wow, that is a lot of babies! How old is your oldest and your youngest, if you dont mind me asking? :) Wishing you a safe and healthy pregnancy!


@Flueky88 and @CC94, Im so happy to hear both of your scans went wonderfully <3 absolutely brilliant! @Catmumof4, congrats on 2nd trimester - Its such a milestone :happydance:


Also - curious to hear how the ones are doing that we have not heard from in a long time - @AzureOrchid, @Poas addict, @fein _but_wai , @love.peace , @JessaBear36, @EmmaVH and @Lissy_Sweetie - I hope all of you are doing okay <3


----------



## co_fostermom

Yay CC94! I'm so happy your scan went well!


----------



## Fern81

Hi everyone, hope you are all doing well and coping x

Flueky and CC94, so glad your scans went well! Always a relief! 

Welcome @LuvallmyH , wow baby 11! What a surprise:) hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy:)

Co_foster I love that you’re basically a week ahead of me, I love eyeing your signature to check how big my baby will be next week this time!

With my last pregnancy, one of my thread friends and I gave birth on the same day. It is going to be so cool when all of us start posting our birth stories. I can’t wait for lockdown to be over and severe restrictions to start lifting so that we can start having more “normal” pregnancy experiences. I know this isn’t everyone’s cup of tea but I would love to have a gender reveal party and a baby shower for this one too.

Omw I’m looking forward to the 12 week scan... 3 weeks... I really hope I find out the sex.


----------



## Lissy_Sweetie

Pineberry said:


> I have updated everybodys due dates! Also, welcome @LuvallmyH :dance: congrats on baby 11, wow, that is a lot of babies! How old is your oldest and your youngest, if you dont mind me asking? :) Wishing you a safe and healthy pregnancy!
> 
> 
> @Flueky88 and @CC94, Im so happy to hear both of your scans went wonderfully <3 absolutely brilliant! @Catmumof4, congrats on 2nd trimester - Its such a milestone :happydance:
> 
> 
> Also - curious to hear how the ones are doing that we have not heard from in a long time - @AzureOrchid, @Poas addict, @fein _but_wai , @love.peace , @JessaBear36, @EmmaVH and @Lissy_Sweetie - I hope all of you are doing okay <3

Hi ! 

I’m ok thank you - I’ve been logging in but not really had anything to update with - it’s been a slow couple of weeks working from home and homeschooling which has been exhausting. 

Booking phone call is Thursday, then will wait for scan to come through which I need to go to on my own. Not had many symptoms this past week other than sore bbs that come and go and exhaustion, so fingers crossed everything is still OK [-o&lt;! Had quite a bit of anxiety - feels like such a long time to wait for a scan to see if everything is ok! 
Anyway I hope you are all ok - love seeing the scan pics xxx


----------



## Lissy_Sweetie

Also my ticker is off :-k I am 8 weeks and 5 days (9 weeks Tuesday) not sure what’s happened there!


----------



## Pineberry

It’s good to hear from you & I am glad to hear all seems to be going well, @Lissy_Sweetie. I can relate to the wait for the first scan and then all the waits between scans feel like an eternity (though I’m not one to talk as I have been spoiled with quite a few ultrasounds already). I am sure your little beanie is doing just fine :)

Uff... Had such a weird, emotional day today & ended up going to the hospital... 8-[

The whole anxiety started last night when I checked my blood glucose 1h after dinner (which wasn’t a VERY high carb meal - some sweet potatoes, salmon, veggies). Was quite shocked to see my blood glucose at 162 (maximum should be 140). I love sweet potatoes and they’re considered diabetes friendly, so that shattered me a little hahah

Anyway, I then went down a Google rabbithole and saw articles about how gestational diabetes can result in second trimester fetal death...](*,)

Went to bed worried, and woke up several times during the night with period-like cramps - not severe, but enough to make me wonder what’s going on

My PJ pants then had brown bloodstains on them in the morning, even though my brown spotting (from the hematoma) had completely gone away about 4-5 days ago.

Logically I knew that all of these things aren’t reason for concern, but the entire day today I couldn’t shake this feeling that something might be wrong, and even cried several times (I suspect pregnancy hormones might also be at play here). SO was such a sweetheart laying in bed with me and holding me.

I decided to go to the hospital (I am very lucky that in my country, if you have a private hospital, you can just go there anytime during pregnancy and for a small fee they’ll check you right away if you say you aren’t feeling well/ had cramps/ spotting) for peace of mind and sanity.

There was literally no other patient there so it went fast, and my little boy is doing just fine! He’s gotten so big since the last time I saw him :shock: I was so relieved to hear the heartbeat that I started crying once again lol.

I dont know how normal it is to still be this anxious in the 2nd trimester. Thought I would finally be worry-free after passing the 12 week mark.. I’ve dealt with anxiety a lot in the past (especially severe anxiety surrounding loss of loved ones, such as my SO) so maybe that plays into it too.


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Pineberry :hugs: sounds like you’ve had a stressful day! I’m so glad you’ve got such a supportive SO and what sounds like fantastic medical care. Try not to stress yourself too much about the odd high reading. If you continue to get high readings there are plenty of medication options to get your sugars under control. Make sure you’re getting plenty of water too as that will help. Some women find they tolerate different types of carbs better than others. I could never handle bread especially in the later weeks but I’m fine with rice and potatoes! It can be a case of trial and error and the odd higher reading can be part of that process. Don’t be scared of carbs either, I know it’s tempting just to cut them out but it’s better to keep some in your diet even if you need a bit of medical help to tolerate them. 
You’re doing great, just keep trying and look after yourself. If the anxiety continues then maybe see if your hospital has any support available? I was under the perinatal mental health team in my second pregnancy and they were incredible.


----------



## Lissy_Sweetie

@Pineberry So sorry about the anxiety but great that your little one is doing well. I hope things settle down and get easier for you x


----------



## LuvallmyH

@Pineberry I’m sorry for what you went through! I’m everything turned out ok. Also, my oldest is 20 and my youngest is 1.5. 3 girls & 7 boys. 

Yay for the new scans! what great reassurance.


----------



## Pineberry

Thanks ladies :hugs:and thanks @jellybeanxx for the reassuring words, yes, the high reading on Sat night really threw me off and stressed me out (I had been in a super good mood up until then). Definitely made me paranoid I could be directly damaging my baby with all those high glucose readings. Yes, I’ll look into support if the anxiety continues. For now it was just an off, weird down day, am feeling much better today and hope I won’t feel this anxious again. After all, chances of loss are less than 2% past the 12 week mark and I just have to keep reminding myself of that.

@LuvallmyH wow, lots of boys! :) I come from a family of 7 (2 girls, 5 boys) and have definitely loved the big family life (though it was chaotic for sure when we were all little). We’ll see if my mind changes with time, but for now my dream was always to have at least 4 kids :) Do you have a gender preference for this one?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Pineberry - glad you seem to be doing better now. I always wanted 4 kids when I was younger but my two kids are so close in age (22 months) that I couldn't handle more when they were so young. 

I'm still thinking about having 4 kids but we take them 1 at at time lol. My daughter is convinced that we are having twins... she'd like one of each haha. I guess I will find out next week at my first scan, if it doesn't get cancelled again! I can't believe how many scans some of you have had and I'm over 11 weeks with no scan yet. 

Finally ordered some maternity clothing. Could only order from Walmart online, all proper maternity stores are closed around here.. you could order online from them but won't get anything until they are open and can ship. I'm desperate for some maternity pants, can only fit into 2 pairs of pants (trousers for you UK ladies lol). 

I hope everyone is well and staying safe xoxox.


----------



## Pineberry

@Joannaxoxo - I have definitely heard a lot about how difficult 2 under 2 etc. are, so my plan is to space them out a little; maybe have the next baby when this one is around 3 or so. If baby fever doesnt hit before then ha! We shall see. I just love the idea of a full house especially later on when everyone gathers for christmas and so on.

You've just reminded me that I also need to start ordering maternity clothes!! Been ordering so much baby stuff that I completely forgot about that.. but maybe I still have some time left as we will probably continue being at home for the next 2-3 months. For now, when we go grocery shopping, I use my size 12 (UK size 14) pants back from when I was slightly overweight a few years ago hehe.


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Joannaxoxo no scans here yet either and not even got a date for my first one yet. The private scanning place near me has closed now too so will just have to wait for the NHS 12 week scan! Keeping everything crossed for you that your scan next week goes ahead as planned! 
I think I’ll need to dig the maternity clothes out soon. I’m living in joggers as even though my jeans still fit, I can’t stand the feeling of the waist band on my stomach! I’m glad you found somewhere that will ship them to you! I live in the UK but in my area, a lot of people say pants instead of trousers! Definitely trousers in other parts of the UK though :lol: 

@Pineberry I’m so glad to hear you’re feeling better today. Those pregnancy hormones can get the better of anyone and I think emotions are generally heightened at the moment!

I always wanted four kids too but I doubt that will happen now as it always takes so long for me to get pregnant. I’m so fortunate to be pregnant with a third with all the fertility issues that we’ve had that I’m definitely not complaining about it and my husband is already worrying about the kids outnumbering us :haha:


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all, pineberry so sorry you had that anxiety attack, Dr Google isn't allowed in my house (or so my partner thinks teehee) because it stresses me out big time, 

Joanna I'm uk and we are trousers here haha but I'm 13 weeks and have my first scan tomorrow can't wait 

Luv I'm on baby 6 and deffo my last, I have 4 girls 1 boy so desperately preying it's a boy lol do you have any prefarances

Afm not a lot to report. Still being randomly sick but it's getting less often so that's good. I'm getting a lot of cramps atm which is scary but I'm relaxing in bed and it's easing. Wish me luck for the scan tomorrow xx


----------



## co_fostermom

Hey all! Sorry I've been out of the loop for a day! Anyway, Pineberry, I'm sorry about your anxiety and I understand how it can just kinda creep up on you after being totally fine. As a side note, my hematoma spotting will come and go...I'll think it's completely gone and then a week later it'll start again. Apparently that's normal.

Joanna - have you tried: Seraphine.com, motherhood.com, apeainthepod.com, asos.com ??? I've been able to purchase items from them with no issue but I'm also in the US. Asos and Seraphine are both UK based though so perhaps you could start with those and see if the UK warehouses are still open? It wouldn't make sense that that US warehouses are open but not the UK ones for UK based stores. Amazon is also a good option.

AFM I'll be 11 weeks tomorrow (my ticker is a day ahead for some reason). And I think I'm finally starting to show! I still have to suck in my belly to really be able to tell and I think to the general public I probably just look chubby, :haha: but there's definitely a difference now!


----------



## jellybeanxx

@co_fostermom that definitely looks like a lovely little bump starting to appear, how exciting! 

@Catmumof4 all the best for the scan tomorrow!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Foster - thanks for the other ideas... we do have Motherhood maternity here but I assumed it was also closed like many of the other companies. I'll check them out. And lovely bump shot, I'll have to get a picture of mine soon.

Jellybean - I'd be in my yoga pants if I was able to work from home right now (or pajama bottoms) but since I work in an office that is still open I need decent clothing. Most of my nice work pants are fitted, so no button to open and loosen... I also hate the feeling of it pushing on my bump. Wish I hadn't donated all my maternity clothing a couple years ago.

Catmum - sorry your still getting sick but glad its lessening. I'm not as nauseous as I was but my gag reflex is stronger now... I can't stand to brush my teeth and I seem to have a lot of saliva, so eating normal food sometimes makes me want to gag. It's awful. Good luck with the scan tomorrow.


----------



## Flueky88

I've got to get DH to get my maternity clothes out of storage soon. I want it before I need it. No bump yet for me.

Oh and Pine 2 under 2 is challenging. I can't believe I'm doing it again. I'm hoping my oldest will help distract my 2nd. My first was such an easy baby she tricked me into ttc so soon (that and fact it took 18 months to conceive my 1st). She turned into a challenging toddler. She's mellowed out quite a bit now though. I now can't imagine a different gap for them.


----------



## Pineberry

@co_fostermom cute little bumpie!! It's gonna be so cool when we all get our big adorable bellies! As a first time mom I literally cannot imagine myself with a huge bump yet, it's so wild and surreal.

OMG, I totally just ordered a car seat and a stroller. Didn't plan on doing that at all, spent the whole evening researching which ones I'd like (was planning to order in 2-3 months), but then saw that my favourite stroller was going out of stock... and with the virus and production slowing down (and Amazon having stated they wouldn't be re-stocking things for a while) I was worried it wouldn't come back in stock by the time October arrives.

The car seat... well I was already making a big order, so thought I might as well add it to it :p


----------



## LuvallmyH

I don’t have a preference on gender. At this point it doesn’t really matter. 
I’m behind most of you & my sickness is just starting. I take it as a good sign. I’ve gotten it every time.
I gave everything away!! I’ll have to buy maternity clothes, baby clothes, baby gear.... I’m sporting quite a bump already, but that’ll happen after 10 kids lol. And so much first trimester bloating.


----------



## Fern81

Hi everyone

Cute bump co_foster!

I’m glad to see many ladies are not feeling so sick anymore.

We’re headed into winter and no clothes are being sold or delivered. LUCKILY I bought winter clothes for my fast growing toddler the day before lockdown otherwise he would have suffered, we’ve had a very cold spell brrr. Luckily I also have a few maternity jeans and other pants but no nice winter mat tops. In my previous pregnancy I wore tight fitting tops but now when(ever?) I’m going back to school I would prefer loose tops. I feel self conscious about standing in front of a classroom with a large bump and tight clothes, it feels unprofessional. Hope they open the stores soon and don’t extend lockdown.

Here is my 10 week bump, don’t know why it’s sideways!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Fern - cute bump <3

AFM - I must have a fresh batch of pregnancy hormones over the past 24 hours as my mood has changed. Feeling tired and stressed out. I thought my energy was returning because I felt good over the weekend. But today I've got a small headache, tired and I cried on my way to work this morning when my favourite song came on the radio. I think I'm stressed out by being nervous about getting sick because I still have to go into work. I'm also stressed out because I have my first ultrasound next week and am worried it will be cancelled again... (this is my backup appointment I booked in case my original was cancelled again... and it was). Plus, I have to drive over an hour away into the city to get to the appointment, which I'd love to have my husband take me but they won't let anyone in the appointment, so no sense in dragging him along and the kids. 

So just feel like a lot is going on and I'd love nothing more right now then to go home and take a nap... but I did that last week and can feel my work doesn't approve, although they wouldn't actually say anything if I did leave again. Sorry for my ramble, just need to get this out.


----------



## co_fostermom

Cute bump Fern! I hope you are able to get new clothes soon!

I'm sorry about the mood swings Joanna and I really hope all goes well with your private scan and that you get to keep it. It'll be worth the drive in the end.


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all cute bump pics. 

Sorry your feeling like that Joanna I feel your pain I was supposed to have my scan today, got there and was told it was rescheduled for tomorrow, then on the way to the car I missed a call from the scan department (but the admin are in a different area of the hospital so couldn't just go see them) and iv been trying to call them back all day but no answer. So I have a feeling I will get there tomorrow and it will have been moved again. Feel like crying!! It's bad enough all the crap happening in the world without being messed about as well! Sorry for the moan just feeling really down x


----------



## co_fostermom

:hugs: Catmum. Hope your appointment doesn't get rescheduled/ cancelled. It could be they were just confirming it...


----------



## JessdueJan

Lovely bump pics ladies!

Sorry about your scan catmum, hopefully they were just confirming details and it isn't cancelled again tomorrow. 


I've had my scan today, all looking good and moved my due date forward by 1 to the 11th October.


----------



## jellybeanxx

@JessdueJan lovely scan pic! I’m so glad it all went well!

@Catmumof4 oh no! Sounds like a bit of a nightmare! Did they say why it got changed? Hope it all goes smoothly tomorrow!

@Joannaxoxo I’m sorry you’re having a rubbish time. I hope you manage to get some rest after work!


----------



## Catmumof4

Thanks ladies I didn't think of that and been getting myself a little wound up and upset over it lol! Surely if it was to cancel they would have said in the voicemail? I hate that I'm having to expose myself to the caronavirus again hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## JessdueJan

@Catmumof4 yeh I think if they were cancelling they would have said to save you a trip.
I hope everything goes well today xx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning everyone.

Catmum - sorry about the ultrasound, hope things go better today.

ASM - I noticed some brown blood spotting last night and today. It's definitely not very much and is not red at all. Should I be concerned or just wait to see if it becomes heavy or red? It's not even enough to fill a panty liner... I've just never spotted in pregnancy before. No cramping or anything either. I'm wondering if it's from straining during a BM? Sorry TMI but that's the only thing I can think of... not had sex in awhile :shy:. Advice?


----------



## Flueky88

Jess lovely scan!

Catmum did you have your scan?

Joanna it's possible it's just from straining to have a bm. I always suggest erring on the side of caution and telling your OB or midwife. (I'm bad at taking my own advice usually).

AFM yesterday I didn't have any nausea really and I just felt better than I have in awhile. I was a bit concerned but symptoms are back today.


----------



## co_fostermom

Joanna I would definitely call our doctor! They will probably help to ease your mind, and maybe even offer a reassurance scan to make sure everything is actually okay. But, I'm told spotting at this point in pregnancy is pretty normal. If it's not your normal, though, definitely just make that phone call.

Lovely scan Jess! 

AFM I also had some very light brown spotting yesterday after not having any bleeding/ spotting for over a week. Was starting to think I was finally out of the woods with the SCH but I obviously spoke too soon. Also, do symptoms normally kind of calm down around 10/11 weeks? I've been tired and have had cramping on and off but really nothing more than that. Bbs occasionally hurt randomly as well but that's it.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Foster - I wish things were that easy. My doctor's office doesn't have an ultrasound machine and I'd probably have to go to the emergency at the hospital to get checked out. I'm keeping an eye on things and for sure will call the doctor if spotting increases or is red colour. Right now it's just a tiny bit of brown spotting and only seems to happen when I wipe now. I know my doctor will tell me to just watch it and let them know if it increases. I'd really rather avoid emergency unless necessary, it's the only place in town that has an ultrasound machine. 

Flukey - my nausea symptoms come and go day by day now. Some days are not so nice, other's I hardly notice anything.


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all i had my scan yey! Baby was a lovely wiggly little bundle! Hope u r all doing well x


----------



## Catmumof4

Oo can I also update my  due date it's now the 14th Oct x


----------



## Fitz2020

Scan day today !!!! Yay!!!! Can’t wait to see baby again. I’m 13 weeks 2 days today. There is nothing like seeing baby, it never gets old. Xxx


----------



## JessdueJan

So glad you had your scan @Catmumof4 of glad everything was OK.

Good luck for yours @Fitz2020, enjoy! Looking forward to a little scan update later xx


----------



## JessdueJan

@Joannaxoxo hope the spotting has stopped :hugs:


----------



## JessdueJan

@co_fostermom yeh my symptoms calmed down round then and now at 13 weeks I have no symptoms really. Odd bit of nausea if I'm starving but that's not totally uncommon for me when I'm not pregnant anyway :shrug:
6 weeks until my next scan and I'm already anxious that it's a long time to go not knowing how things are progressing x


----------



## jellybeanxx

Very glad to hear the scans have gone well! I’m so jealous of the scans, am I the only one who hasn’t had one yet? I don’t even have a date for one yet. It should hopefully get booked after my midwife appointment next week!
I’m not quite 9 weeks and a bump is appearing. I’m sure a lot of it is bloating but I’m still excited about it!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Jelly - no scan for me yet, have one booked for Tuesday next week.

AFM - spotting is mostly gone now. A tiny spot when I wipe sometimes but it's only ever been old brown blood. No tinge of pink or red. Also, not having any cramping so I'm being careful to not overdue anything. At work yesterday I mostly stayed sitting in my comfy desk chair and then put my feet up on the couch all evening last night, also went to bed nice and early. So feeling pretty good, I just feel nervous whenever I feel damp down there... thankfully it's mostly the normal clear discharge. Thanks for the advice ladies, will be seeking medical help if anything changes... but hoping to stay away from the hospital.


----------



## jellybeanxx

Ahh of course @Joannaxoxo 
I’m glad the spotting has eased off for you and you’ve been able to take it fairly easily!


----------



## JessdueJan

Glad the spotting is almost gone @Joannaxoxo x


----------



## co_fostermom

GL Fitz! Hope everything is great!

Jelly cute bump! What number baby is this for you again?

Joanna I'm glad the spotting has pretty much stopped and it sounds like you did all the right things taking it easy yesterday.

AFM no real updates. I think I go through moments every single day where I vacillate between whether everything is okay or not. I have no idea what to expect from here on out. Also, I am a hormonal ball of emo right now. So many things make me cry. I've been watching Madam Secretary season 6 and I think I cried at least once in every episode. DH thinks it's cute and also hilarious.


----------



## Lissy_Sweetie

jellybeanxx said:


> Very glad to hear the scans have gone well! I’m so jealous of the scans, am I the only one who hasn’t had one yet? I don’t even have a date for one yet. It should hopefully get booked after my midwife appointment next week!
> I’m not quite 9 weeks and a bump is appearing. I’m sure a lot of it is bloating but I’m still excited about it!
> 
> View attachment 1080771

Hi I've not had one yet :|, but I had my booking appointment with the midwife today over the phone so she said it should come within the next 2 weeks. This stage always seems to really drag. I'm still worried there isn't even a baby in there :lol:.


----------



## jellybeanxx

@co_fostermom all going well, this will be baby 3 for me! I can relate to being a hormonal ball of emo, I’m crying at really daft things. All part of the fun of pregnancy :lol:

@Lissy_Sweetie how was the booking appointment over the phone? I’ve got mine next week and I feel like it’s going to be weird having it on the phone! Totally understand why it’s necessary. Hopefully we’ll get scan dates soon!


----------



## Lissy_Sweetie

jellybeanxx said:


> @co_fostermom all going well, this will be baby 3 for me! I can relate to being a hormonal ball of emo, I’m crying at really daft things. All part of the fun of pregnancy :lol:
> 
> @Lissy_Sweetie how was the booking appointment over the phone? I’ve got mine next week and I feel like it’s going to be weird having it on the phone! Totally understand why it’s necessary. Hopefully we’ll get scan dates soon!

I was quite nervous at first about it but they were really lovely. I made sure I wrote everything down first so I didn’t forget and she just asked loads of questions about my history, my previous two births etc. It was about 45 minutes. She also took down my height and weight so I didn’t need to do it in the hospital. They’ve said the 16 week appointment will be a phone call as well now and they go through blood results etc then. Such strange times.

They also said I’ll be consultant led as my 2nd was such a big baby, so at least I’ll get more scans later on down the line :).

Looking forward to Getting a date through, hopefully not too long for us both xx


----------



## EmmaVH

Sorry so much time between check-in's. Mostly I try to catch up reading everyone's updates on my phone but it's a pain to type out responses on it.

I had bloodwork drawn again yesterday [bonus I got to see bub again twitching along and heart just beating away thank god]. My TSH is on the rise again after we thought my supplements were helping :( So now we've added another supplement to try and help because no endocrinologist wants to see me until 12 weeks and I'm trying like hell to make it that far. My midwife also thinks I have the MTHFR mutation so we're switching my folic acid to methylofolate. 

So just when i was feeling optimistic i got a dose of "calm down and worry a little". I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## jellybeanxx

@EmmaVH it’s good you’ve had the blood tests to know what you’re dealing with, especially knowing you need folate rather than folic acid. I hope you can get the TSH levels under control soon too.

@Lissy_Sweetie I’ll definitely make sure I get things written down before the call. They’ve asked me to make sure I know my height and weight. Weirdly, my 16 week appointment was the first appointment my GP surgery booked for me so I’ve got a date for that already. I imagine that will become a phone one too! From what I understand, other than for scans they’re mostly just seeing women in the later stages to monitor them. Strange times!

How is everyone else doing?
I’ve just been reading through the testing thread I was on when I got my BFP. It reminded me of the excitement and happiness I felt at the time. It’s hard not to get brought down by the nausea, exhaustion and pure worry of this time, it was a good reminder of how lucky I feel to be here!


----------



## co_fostermom

Jelly that's awesome. I bet that felt really sweet to look back on that moment. 

I've officially gained 10lbs this trimester and I'm not okay with that. Would LOVE suggestions on healthy pregnancy recipes. Also, I found a doppler app that works perfectly. I did have to buy it ($5) but I'm amazed how well it works. It's called Tiny Beats if anyone is interested, though I'm not sure if it only works for iOS or if it works with android as well. It's best if you find your own heartbeat first and are patient with finding Baby's heartbeat but once you do it's unmistakeable.


----------



## Fern81

Co_foster I think I’ve also gained 10 so far. My scale doesn’t work properly but that’s going off the rate I was gaining when I last saw my dr and the fact that I’m emotional eating and not moving around. We’re not even allowed to go out for walks. I have started a food diary and am going to try to focus on protein, fruit and veg. But at the same time I’m depressed and feel like I don’t care anymore.

Our lockdown has been extended by 2 weeks. That’s 5 weeks total stuck at home 24/7 with this abusive husband. He is getting worse. I don’t have the energy to play with my son, fix healthy meals, work out; it takes everything I have to force myself to do the housework and my school work. I cry all the time. I don’t want this baby anymore. I know it sounds terrible but Idk how I’m going to cope with a toddler and small baby by myself. I am just temporarily employed until the end of the year. The plan was to raise the baby for 1-2 years (before preschool) while continuing with my studies so that I can get a full-time placement. If I am cut off financially then those plans are out the window. I’m going to have to burden my parents by moving in with them. I won’t be able to afford studying so I won’t be able to get a permanent placement (to enroll and complete my studies was the requirement when I got the temporary placement). I make very little money otherwise and it’s all going to go into raising 2 kids by myself. He already said he refuses to pay us a cent so I guess I will also have to get a lawyer to try to force child support out of him. I’m incredibly depressed and am constantly thinking about suicide. The only thing keeping me going is knowing I have a responsibility toward my son.


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Fern81 :hugs: I am so sorry you’re going through this, I can’t even imagine how difficult it must be for you. Please don’t feel guilty for any of your thoughts and feelings, it’s all totally understandable. You shouldn’t be suffering this alone though, have you spoken to your parents? I know if this was one of my children, I definitely wouldn’t think of them as a burden and would want to do everything I could to get them out and keep them safe. I know the path ahead will be challenging for you but I really do believe you and your son will be much happier in the long run if you can get out. Please stay safe lovely and know you can always vent to us here. There’s never going to be any judgement for how you’re feeling and what you’re thinking.


----------



## JessdueJan

@Fern81 please speak to your parents. I know it seems awful and like it won't get better right now but I promise you it will. Once you are away from your husband I promise you will feel more positive and be able to think clearer. I'm not saying it will be easy but I it will be easier and in the long run it will be so so worth it.
Don't feel guilty for how you are feeling, it's totally understandable but I urge you to get away from your husband before making any decisions, he is bringing you down and making you feel worse. Once he is out the picture the future will suddenly look brighter. 

Sending lots of love and hugs to you xx


----------



## Pineberry

Fern... please get out of there ASAP, hun. This man is sucking the life out of you, and emotionally/psychologically damaging your son in the process.

I know its SO hard to take that step and actually get out, especially with kids, but there is definitely no other option - this man is poison and belongs in jail. Please call your parents TODAY, as well as a domestic violence hotline. They WILL be able to help you. Also, call the cops and have them there while you are packing up and leaving to ensure he doesnt escalate (abusers are most dangerous when the abused one leaves).

If your parents knew what was going on, they will take you in and protect you in a heartbeat. And like Jess said, once that douchey piece of crap is out of the picture, things WILL figure themselves out and you will have a much better life ahead of you, with both of your sweet babies. Please please take that step and get out now.


----------



## co_fostermom

@Fern81 YES YES YES to everything Pineberry said and everyone else as well. Fern please don't apologize for your negative thoughts or emotional eating or any of it. THIS IS NOT YOUR FAULT. And I know things seem super bleak right now, but I'm going to repeat everything everyone else said - things will work themselves out and your future will be much better if you get out of your current situation. Your parents raised you and if you have enough of a relationship with them now to be able to move back in with them then I promise they will understand. Even if it's a sucky situation at first, it'll be WAY safer than where you are right now.

Call the hotline, call your parents, and then call the cops when you're packing/ moving out. Also, call your doctor! She(?) said she would do what she can to help right? Doctors have resources that can help you, especially in the middle of a shutdown. 

You're gonna get through this. Right now might seem hopeless, but you have your health and your son is healthy and your baby is healthy. Focus on one problem/ day at a time. Work on getting out first. Then you can focus on financial details, job, etc. Your safety comes first. 

We're here for you Fern. :hugs:


----------



## Pineberry

I came across this app called "Shell" that someone on another site recommended and it is basically a free doppler for your phone. Like the phone can literally pick up the baby's heartbeat. Tried yesterday and couldn't find the heartbeat, but when I tried again today, I immediately found it - you can listen in here :)

I think it's legit because you can listen to your own heartbeat with it, and when I put it on other areas of my body as well as random objects, the sounds were completely different!

Didn't think it would make me THIS happy to hear my little one. I was ecstatic when I found the heartbeat. Just knowing my darling is ok in there is everything.


----------



## Flueky88

Fern I agree with everything that's already been said. I hope that you are okay and I'm thinking of you.

Pine hearing the heartbeat is such a great feeling. I used my doppler last night again and found it. Such a relief when it's too early to feel fetal movement.


----------



## jellybeanxx

I’ve actually bought a Doppler this time! I’ve always been nervous of them but as I wasn’t able to get an early scan, I thought this would be the next best thing. I think I managed to find the heartbeat the other day. It was too fast to be my heartbeat so I’m hoping it was baby’s heartbeat! 
I hadn’t even thought of trying phone apps for it, how cool that it works!


----------



## Lissy_Sweetie

I got my Doppler out last night - we’ve had it since our first so it’s quite old :lol:. Couldn’t hear anything last night but I’ve just done it now and heard the heartbeat \\:D/. Definitely not my own as I checked the pulse in my neck at the same time just to make sure haha. So pleased - a bit of relief that there is a baby in there (you would think this being my third I’d be more confident but I’m actually worse this time, I think it’s because it took us a while ttc). 

@Fern81 really sorry to read you are having such a difficult time. I don’t have any more advice than what the lovely ladies on this forum already have, but I really hope you find someone you can lean on such as your parents. Things will get better, just hang on xxxx


----------



## Pineberry

Well, confession time... I loved hearing the heartbeat so much that I decided to get the "real thing" and ordered an actual doppler myself - so I am joining that club :oops: Its the angelsound doppler and I got it for less than 30€. Should arrive in a week!

It is actually so cool that the three of you found the heartbeats with your dopplers already, at only 9 and 10 weeks! Wow! :cloud9:

Also @jellybeanxx what you said about reading back on older posts of yours when you got your BFP - omg I totally did the same a few weeks ago, was so cool to see the details of what I was going through and re-live the excitement! Another thing I do sometimes is look at my day-to-day progresses of pregnancy tests.. like the ones from 10 DPO that were sooo faint I wasn’t sure if it was real, then the ones from the following days. I just love kind of re-living the anticipation and excitement through these photos!!

I was just thinking now how curious I am about this thread when October and November come around. Like who’s baby will be here first, all the birth pics/birth stories to come, OMG! I’m getting so giddy just thinking about it. To have been on this journey with you guys literally since before you even got your BFP’s and seeing your little beans turning into full grown babes! It’s gonna be amazing!!


----------



## co_fostermom

Happy Easter everyone! Pineberry I love your enthusiasm. It totally just made me smile. 

Fern I hope you are doing okay today. 

Tiny Beats on iOS works amazingly too and now that I've listened to your baby's heartbeat Pineberry, I'm extra confident that what I've been hearing is my baby's heartbeat as well because they sound almost exactly the same. YAY!


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Pineberry that enthusiasm and excitement is exactly what I need right now! I also like looking back over photos of my tests. It’s so fun to relive it all!

How is everyone today?


----------



## Pineberry

<3 to you both

Nothing much to report here! But here are two pics I wanted to share:



Feeling massive lately! Really noticed some crazy growth bump-wise in the last few days.

Also, bought this onesie from C&A and think it fits perfectly with our hedgehog themed bumper thread :happydance:


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Pineberry that’s a lovely bump! Gorgeous little hedgehog outfit as well! I miss C&A, we don’t have them in the UK anymore. Great shop! I can’t wait to start baby shopping even though I probably don’t need much!


----------



## co_fostermom

CUTE bump Pineberry! And I also really want that onesie now lol. 

Scan day tomorrow for me and first appointment with my new doctor. Hope all goes well!


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all sorry been so long since I posted! 

Fern I can't add anything extra but I really really feel for you and have been in a similar situation so I hope u can get out. 

Hope you all had a good Easter. I'm not religious so don't really celebrate it in our house but I did make the most gourgeous roast lamb dinner with home made lamb gravy. First time iv ever made gravy from scratch was lovely.

Dopplers are amazing but pleeeease don't use them for anything other then fun. A friend of mine was having mild pains and reduced movements but because she could hear a heartbeat she didn't get seen and very sadly the baby was actually in distress and sadly didn't survive. I hate them now.
Xx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I hope you all had a nice Easter weekend. The Easter bunny visited the kids and left a little treat and some chocolate eggs to hunt. My husband also cooked a yummy turkey dinner. A little sad we were not able to visit the rest of the family as we usually see them for Easter but it was nice to just be at home and the 4 of us.

Fern - hope you are doing a little better today. I'll be keeping you in my thoughts and I hope things go well for you.

Pineberry - love your enthusiasm... I was part of a group on here with my first baby and still have the ladies on FaceBook... it was amazing to see all our children turning 8 this year in March. It will be so exciting to see pictures of everyone's little one as they are born this fall.

Good news: my first ultrasound is still on for tomorrow, I called to confirm. So excited and trying not to feel too nervous about the drive and heading to the city with lots of confirmed COVID cases. I'll be going straight to my appointment and then straight home so I should be fine. 

Take care everyone.


----------



## Pineberry

@Joannaxoxo Aww sounds like you had a sweet Easter despite not being able to spend it with family. I cannot wait to start doing stuff like that with my little one (hiding Easter eggs for him, etc.). And wow! 8 years later and you are still in touch with them! Thats truly amazing :) lets see how long this thread will go on for even after our precious babies are here <3

We had an okay Easter - we visited two of our friends (yes yes, we broke the social distancing rule for the first time), a couple that lives in the same street as us - they cooked a lovely dinner for us all. I have not seen them in quite a while so they were so thrilled to see my bump and it was just nice seeing them so excited for our babe.

All the best for your scan today - do let us know how it went :)

Also.... I may or may not have gone a little overboard with buying baby clothes recently :ninja: :laugh2: and I have three more orders coming this week ahhaha



And!!! The stroller arrived! Omg, it is so beautiful and practical. 3in1 that you can turn into a buggy, as well as has a carseat. Has so many useful extras, and is gorgeous (black, light-grey and some white).


----------



## co_fostermom

Well I thought I was gonna have a scan today but no go. I am SO disappointed. I mean, I do like my new OB so that's good, but I just assumed it was standard procedure at 12 weeks to have an ultrasound. I did hear the baby's heartbeat and it was 175bpm but it was still a let down when I was looking forward to seeing Love Bug. My ob doesn't schedule scans until 20 weeks. UGH! So I emailed my RE to see if she would offer a scan this week or next. I just don't think I can go that long without seeing the baby and also checking on the status of my hematoma.


----------



## Flueky88

Jelly yay for finding heartbeat on doppler!

Pine it is definitely easier to find earlier being my 3rd pregnancy. My uterus stretches/expands quickly now lol.

I must also admit I have my hpt bfp pics saved from all 3 pregnancies.... I know it's a bit odd but I love the nostalgia.

I look forward to meeting milestones with everyone and for the day we all have our little babies earth side.

Cute bump and onesie. I think I'll wait until I know gender to buy anything. I have all kinds of girl clothes but would need a bit for a different season. I have nothing boy though.

Catmum so sorry about the loss your friend experienced. How are you feeling?

Joanna how was your US?

Fern I'm thinking of you.

AFM symptoms have improved a lot. It made me a bit nervous about mmc but I know placenta starts producing some hormones right about now too. I felt like crap last night too so that was reassuring lol. I was also able to find heartbeat with doppler yesterday. I want to use it again maybe this weekend with DH. 

I bought a minivan over the weekend. My Rav4 can't do 3 car seats so I figured car salesman are desperate to sell right now so might as well jump in now. I got a honda oddysey and I love it! 

Not much else to report here. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Pineberry

@co_fostermom Noo I am so sorry you didn't get to see bub. I really hope you'll be able to get a scan with the RE. I mean checking on the hematoma should be enough reason for them to take you in for an ultrasound!

@Flueky88 Happy to hear you're doing well and that all seems to be going great! I know it was right aound 9 weeks I pretty much lost all symptoms and it did worry me too then. And wow, SO cool you bought a minivan. Sounds like great investment!! 

Our friend doesn't need his car anymore so offered to sell it to us at a discounted price, it's a nice car in a good condition so we're EXTREMELY stoked about that.

Also the doppler arrived just now and I instantly tried it out and found the heartbeat! WOW, way better than that doppler app! Love love love it and was so reassuring to hear my boy's beating away.


----------



## co_fostermom

Any news Joanna?

AFM my RE was willing to schedule a final scan with them so I'm going in tomorrow (yay!). Also, I was surprised but the doppler my doctor used today didn't sound as great as my app. I figured it would be the other way around. Maybe she had it turned down or maybe I've just gotten good at actually finding the heart. Who knows. Or maybe what I'm hearing isn't a heart? Doesn't seem like it could be anything else though. Maybe my OB's machine was just old.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Baby looked great... so happy to see him/her moving around. The ultrasound tech was great, explained everything we were looking at. She said the baby was measuring a week ahead... so new due date is Oct 17th. We could see the stomach, two symmetrical half’s of the brain and even a full bladder.... so baby is now drinking amniotic fluid and peeing. Heart beat was measuring 142 bpm. I won’t get the results of the scan (chromosome wise) until I see my doctor next week... but it was just such a relief to see the little one moving around and a strong heart beat.

Sorry the picture is sideways, not sure how it flipped.


----------



## co_fostermom

Yay Joanna!


----------



## jellybeanxx

So glad it all went well Joanna! Great scan photo as well!

Co I’m really glad you managed to get booked in for a scan tomorrow. Good luck!

I’ve got my booking in appointment with the midwife tomorrow. It’s over the phone so I won’t get my notes yet which is a shame as it’s one of my favourite milestones. It does mean I’ll get booked in for a scan though so will hopefully know the date for that in the next week or so!


----------



## jellybeanxx

I’m all booked in! Midwife was lovely. I have to see the consultant because of the previous GD and will have extra scans anyway as my eldest son had borderline low birth weight. If I keep my sugars stable through pregnancy and there’s no issues with coronavirus by November, the midwife said I should be able to have a home birth though. I was very pleased about that!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Jellybean - so glad you managed to get booked in for the appointment and that you might get your home birth. Let us know how the scan goes!

Foster - your one ticker say's "Love Bug is the size of a Minecraft Pixel"... I will have to tell my son, he's obsessed with Minecraft lol. 

Flukey - yay for a mini van. We are going to get one when the lease is up on our one vehicle. We will have to deal with a car seat and 2 booster seats in the back of our cars for about a year but we will make it work. The kids might be a bit squished for a few months though lol. 

Pineberry - I love seeing how prepared you are already. I haven't bought anything yet. I'm not really planning to buy anything until after I know the gender, which I won't find out until our 20 week scan (end of May or early June). Then I will go crazy and start buying stuff haha. I'm sure over the next few months things will start to return to normal and I can get shopping! (online shopping is slow here right now so no point unless something essential is needed).


----------



## Pineberry

@Joannaxoxo Yay so happy to hear that all went well at the scan and that baby is doing wonderful! Cute ultrasound pic! Do you have an inclination what the gender might be? And a preference? :)

@jellybeanxx Pleased to hear you were finally booked in! :yipee:cant wait to hear when you will have your first ultrasound!


@Fern81 - How are you? Please let me know how you and baby are doing. :hugs2: I'm thinking about you a lot.

As for me - had a tele-consultation with the diabetes doctor just now and felt like it was really useless. She has the traditional diet approach where she urges people with (gestational) diabetes to still eat a lot of carbs, and eat 6-8 times throughout the day. Thats just not working for me and I told her so. I have consistently good blood glucose values with the way I am eating right now (3 times a day, with the only carbs being 1 slice of organic bread during lunch).

That pretty much useless 5-minute call cost me 15€. ](*,)

5 days left till my next ultrasound. Seeing baby has been the ultimate highlight of my days ever since I got pregnant, so I cant wait and am soo excited <3 <3


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Pineberry - We could hardly see baby's fingers, let alone much detail of baby's privates, so there was no way the ultrasound tech or myself could tell, we did have a look though lol. I honestly have no clue what I am having... my friend said the baby's head look 'girly' in the ultrasound pic... my grandma thinks its a boy based on having more nausea this time around. This pregnancy has been overall different then my previous ones and I have a boy and a girl already... so I'm really not sure what I'm having haha. No preference really... maybe slightly more wanting a girl than a boy but I won't really care either way in the end. 

Also sorry about the phone consultation, wish it wasn't such a waste of time for you.

How are the rest of you doing?


----------



## co_fostermom

Joanna - honestly I wish we didn't know what we were having and I'm still secretly holding out that the techs got it wrong and we're having a girl but at the same time I'll be excited about having a baby lol. At any rate, I think it's exciting when a baby keeps you guessing. Gender neutral clothing and nurseries can be really beautiful too. 

My scan went really well yesterday! Posting some pictures! I've now measured ahead twice (9 weeks and 12 weeks) so I've decided to adjust my due date back to the 25th (sorry for all the changes Pineberry!!! I promise no more changes unless I find out it's a girl at 20 weeks lol) which is in between my 9 and 12 week scan dating. So I'm officially 12 weeks and 4 days today and finally got my two tickers to match lol.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Foster - love the scan photos! So happy the scan went well for you.

I'm actually not going to be buying anything 'gender neutral'... as this is probably our last baby I'm planning to get everything pink or blue. We did gender neutral the first time around so we could use things for the second baby. So I'm waiting until we find out the gender and then I will go crazy buying stuff for that baby lol. 

Anyone else finding they go through a few days with almost normal energy, only to have a few days feeling very tired? I had lots of energy on the weekend but over the past 3 days I've been so very tired. I'll be glad to get into the second trimester this time around!


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies I’m doing ok thanks. Did everything I could to get myself out of the worst depression. Tested very high risk for downs and I have to decide on which further tests I want done but I told dr I need more time as it’s very expensive. My 12 week scan next week is at a fetal specialist who will do the nt measurements etc then we’ll take it from there. After hearing that husband has become quieter and things are ok now. I really don’t want to worry my parents unless I have absolutely no other choice.

Sorry I haven’t read back over everything, I’m glad to see the beautiful scan pics and to see that everyone is doing well. So happy none of us have gotten covid yet and that all the babies are doing good and growing like they should. Hugs x


----------



## jellybeanxx

@co_fostermom beautiful scan photos! 

@Joannaxoxo I’m just constantly tired all the time. I always get quite a lot of fatigue in the first trimester but I’m sure it’s worse this time. Maybe it’s because I’m older. I’m also excited to get some second trimester energy!

@Fern81 I hope the NT measurements go well. Do you have blood tests with that at the same time? Over here we have the quadruple test when they do the NT measurements and take blood tests. It only gives a risk factor rather than a diagnosis though. Is there anyone in your medical team you can talk to about what happens next and how you’re feeling? It’s so important for you to have some support and not go through this on your own. I know you don’t want to worry your parents but you have so much going on right now, it’s a lot for one person to deal with! :hugs:

I’m off to see the midwife for my blood tests tomorrow. I’m genuinely excited just to leave the house! They’re not doing GTTs here at the moment because it involves being in hospital for a couple of hours and they don’t want that. So I’ll get a diabetes blood test as well as the usual early pregnancy blood tests. I had one just before I found out I was pregnant that came back well below the threshold so I suspect this one will too! Apparently it’s not the best way to test for GD but it’s the only option at the moment.


----------



## co_fostermom

Joanna yes I will go a day or two feeling great and then a few days feeling super drained, bloated, tired, nauseous, etc. Waiting for this infamous pregnancy glow....


----------



## co_fostermom

So I had the biggest scare yesterday. Had two moderate bright red bleeds about an hour or two apart. No tissue or anything and it has since slowed to just light spotting but geez, I thought I was finally out of the woods. Planning on downing a ton of water, oj, cranberry juice, and eating a baby spinach/ baby kale salad for lunch today, all of which should help prevent this from happening again. I seriously just need my body to absorb this stupid SCH once and for all!


----------



## Pineberry

@co_fostermom So glad your scan went well, and those ultrasound photos are adorbs!! Haha whyyy do you secretly hope its a girl, I feel like all the women I know online and irl just want daughters and I am the only one thats excited to be having a boy haha :lol: and ugh, so sorry to hear that the bleeding is back. I dont know how I could cope with another red bleed even though technically I would know it is most likely nothing serious and just a result from the hematoma. But your doppler will be able to reassure you that all is fine :) hope your SCH resolves once and for all soon.

@Fern81 Oh darling I’m terribly sorry to hear about baby being high risk for downs. I hope it’s a false alarm and that further testing shows a perfectly healthy babe. On other websites I’ve read plenty of stories of women that had a high or elevated risk for trisomy and it all turned out to be just fine. Hope that’s the case for you too. Do keet us updated. :hugs2:

@jellybeanxx All the best for your bloodtests! So you’ll find out whether you have GD with this pregnancy? I do hope that turns out not to be the case!
_

Nothing new here other than that I’ve become doppler crazy LOL - originally planned to only use it once a week but I’ve become addicted to hearing my little one and right now I listen to him about twice a day. :fool:


Also, just started watching Money Heist (La casa de papel) on netflix with my SO during the evenings and HOLY MOLY, how good is that series!! I’m absolutely obsessed! And makes the days pass so fast as we watch 2-3 episodes per night!


----------



## Pineberry

Oh and... Since yesterday I have been feeling very suspicious flutters in my lower belly and I think it might be baby... :cloud9:


----------



## Flueky88

Joanna glad scan went well. Do you have a gender preference or indifferent? I know a healthy baby is the most important to us mamas. 

Glad you won't have to wait to long until lease is up to upgrade to a van.

Oh and yes at the start of the week I was basically feeling normal then yesterday was awful and today about the same. So ready for 2nd tri. I know this is my last and I should savor it, but feeling like crap just makes me want to male the weeks speed up.

Co I'm glad you had a lovely scan. I'm looking forward to mine in 2 weeks. They won't tell me what baby is measuring as it's not a medical ultrasound at my OB office. I'll just be happy to see a baby looking like a baby.

Fern I'm sorry for that news. I have heard of false "positives" for increased risk of Downs. I hope that at your next appt you get a definite answer, and hopefully negative for Downs. I'm glad he's keeping quiet for now. If things escalate please get somewhere safe. :hugs:

Jelly I hope your tests go well today. Did I miss when your first appt/scan is?

Pine it is hard not to use the doppler every day. I'm excited to feel movement again. I had an anterior placenta with my 2nd and didn't feel movements until 17 or 18 weeks I think. I'm hoping to feel sooner since this is my 3rd.

Enjoy the binge watching. I do miss doing that with DH. I know it'll happen again though when the girls don't want to hang out with us lol


AFM there is a possibilty of a furlough in my dept at work. We will just have to see how our patient census keeps going. If I am it will be okay, I can withdraw from 401k without a penalty if needed. 

I had a dream the other night that I was having an ultrasound and we saw definite boy parts. I hope my dream comes true and it's not just wishful thinking influencing my dreams.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Flukey - I'm leaning to wanting a girl more than a boy but not by a lot. I'll be happy with either really! The only dream I've had baby wise has been about the name "logan", which popped up in the dream. I assume the name meant 'boy' but I guess Logan could be a girls name too. Hopefully your dream comes true. 

Pineberry - I was literally just coming on to ask if anyone has felt any movement yet?! Yes, little butterfly flutters is what it feels like to start with. I've felt a few things that could possibly be baby but not where I'm convinced it is. The ultrasound tech said the placenta is at the front this time, so I might not feel movement as early on this time around. 

Fern - I'm sorry for the diagnosis, but hopefully future tests will give a better diagnosis.

This last hour at work is dragging... can't wait to start the weekend. Hope everyone has a nice weekend.


----------



## Deethehippy

Ooh I miss all you ladies but glad to see you are all doing well  Maybe one day I will be able to join in ..


----------



## co_fostermom

Fern, I meant to respond earlier but got distracted. I'm glad things have settled down a bit, but please don't hesitate to talk to your parents if you need a safe place to go. Also, I do hope everything works out with testing, but if this baby has downs, there are so many resources for people who raise kids with downs as well as resources for adults with downs available anymore. People are becoming much more informed and enlightened about cognitive and physical differences! And depending on the level of functionality, some people with downs become some of the sweetest, funniest, most wonderful people to be around. I personally know one young adult with downs and he is such a sweetheart.

Pineberry to answer your question, honestly, it's a long story as to why I secretly hope this is a girl despite all the evidence to the contrary. Granted, if I were to believe old wives tales, I most definitely am having a girl - acne, faster heart rate, early weight gain. The only "girl symptom" I haven't had a lot of is extra nausea. Of course, these are myths and not really based in fact. Anyway, I own a bunch of girl stuff that my mom kept from my childhood (heirloom quality), but that's not the only reason I want this to be a girl. All of our embryos but one are boys, and that one we lost last pregnancy. Knowing that she was our only hope for ever having a girl without an outright miracle kind makes me sad. But, I do think boys are a LOT of fun, and having mostly fostered boys, I can honestly say they were easier to parent, or maybe I'm just naturally more inclined to mother boys well. So, it doesn't make sense that I want a girl more lol. 

I can't wait to feel flutters! With as wiggly as this baby has been on my last two scans, I'm thinking we are going to have a super active child lol.


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Pineberry how exciting to be feeling movement! I love that part of pregnancy! I’ve been a bit addicted to my Doppler as well. I was also going to stick to once a week and that has become every other day now! 
The midwife will call if there’s any issues with the blood tests, she did the 3 month blood sugar check and a random one. She thinks when I see the consultant at the hospital they’ll probably ask me to start doing finger pricks which I’m fine with and I’m hoping I can avoid any high readings.

@Flueky88 I know what you mean about wanting to enjoy the last pregnancy but at the same time wishing the time away to the second trimester! I’ve had my midwife appointment now and they’ve sent my notes off to the hospital who will book my scan appointment so that should hopefully arrive by post in the next few days. The midwife thinks the appointment will be the week after next.

@Joannaxoxo do you think you’ll use that name now? That would be quite a cool story to tell the baby!

@Deethehippy I hope you’re keeping well! Are you testing soon?

@co_fostermom I hope the bleeding has stopped now. You’ve really been through it. Take it easy lovely!


----------



## Pineberry

Aww @Deethehippy thanks for checking in, I hope you are doing well and will get your BFP soon. <3 :hugs2:

Hope my fellow bumpers had a lovely weekend?!

Wasn’t exactly great here, both SO and I had diarrhea the entire yesterday :-s:-s my poor guy had stomach cramps and a high fever on top of that. Was extremely worried it might be covid, but diarrhea AND stomach cramp doesn’t seem to be that common with covid. However, he’s feeling a lot better today already. And I just think it would be very unlikely for us to have picked up the virus, as we really only go out to the grocery store and take proper precautions when doing so.

Weirdly, last night after wiping there was the slightest bit of pink spotting on the paper :-k wiped again and it was red. After that, nothing. Dont know what that was about, but will ask the doctor at my 16 week ultrasound on Tuesday.

I did some research online and realized that the bubbly water sound I’d been hearing on my doppler is actually the baby moving / swimming around! I freaking love that sound now. I hear it every time I listen, so safe to say he’s quite the active baby! And that "wind in the tree" sound I’ve been hearing is the placenta! So cool.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Dee - good to hear from you! I often check into your testing threads and are hopeful to see some BFPs from some of you that I recognize. I'm hoping your BFP is around the corner for you.

Weekend was good, minus the fact that my kids are trying to kill each other. They've always fought a bit, but after 7 weeks stuck together, it seems like every second of the day we are breaking up another shouting fight (sometimes one will get a bruise from the other). I didn't realize how much kids NEED school and routine and the ability to run around at a park when they have pent up energy (parks closed in our area). Our once a day walks really don't do much to help. We are looking a getting a trampoline for the backyard but no where seems to have any in stock. I hope everyone's weekend went well... anyone else finding their kids fighting a lot?


----------



## co_fostermom

Joanna I'm sorry you're dealing with that! Yes, routine is paramount for kids, especially those under 10, but I would argue even teens need the safety of routine in their daily lives as their bodies and minds turn chaotic. Pinterest has a lot of at home ideas for "gym class" that you might be able to try that wouldn't involve a lot of spending or require special facilities. Hope you are able to figure something out!

Pineberry that's so cool about the doppler and the new sounds you're recognizing. I seriously need to invest in a real doppler. I can't seem to get the heartbeat for longer than 10 seconds anymore because the little turd (I say this with all love and affection) keeps moving away lol. I'm really sorry that you and SO were sick this weekend though. I hope you both feel 100% better soon.


----------



## Flueky88

Joanna I've personally never heard of Logan as a girl's name but thinks very so much in different regions of the world. 

Sorry your kids are fighting. Mine are younger and their routine hasn't been disrupted so they are behaving like normal.

Dee I hope you get your bfp soon. I've been silently stalking the April testing thread.

Co happy 13 weeks! I know this is super jumping the gun but do you think you would want to do another FET in the future or just see what happens? There is absolutely nothing wrong with stopping with one. If my question is offensive feel free not to answer and I'm sorry, I meant no disrespect.

I'm sorry your baby is being a little ninja after you find the heartbeat. Mine does the same most of the time.

Jelly yay for getting a scan date soon! I paid my OB office for the early, now, and later scan package so I'm getting a scan next week. Can't wait to see lil bub and hope we can see the nub. I'm getting so anxious about finding out gender lol

Pine I'm so sorry you were both unwell. I hope you are both back to normal today. I got food poisoning around 38 weeks last time and it was awful. More vomiting than anything else but those stomach cramps were very painful.

Sorry you had another spotting scare. Excited to hear aboutyour appt tomorrow.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Pineberry - I hope you are feeling better, sorry you and SO were so sick. 

Foster - Gym idea sounds great. Maybe we can get them to do laps around the yard haha. I forgot that a few weeks ago I had the idea to do an obsticle course with the kids... using hoola hoops, side walk chalk and lawn markers. I'll have to remind DH of this. Hopefully the warmer weather comes back soon, +3F (37.4 C) doesn't keep us outside too long. 

Flukey - good luck at the scan next week... post pictures if you can. I love seeing ultrasounds pictures. I've also not known any girls with the Logan, but my mom does. I quite like the name for a boy but DH doesn't, so we might not use it. 

Does anyone know anything about the NUB theory in regards to ultrasound pictures? I looked up the theory and find it quite interesting but can't quite decide what I see in my ultrasound picture. For those of you who don't know, the NUB theory is where you look for a little 'nub' on a 11-14 week ultrasound and it will relate to the supposed gender of the baby based on it's location. I'm interested mostly for fun, but know quite a lot of people believe the theory is quite accurate.


----------



## Pineberry

Joannaxoxo said:


> Does anyone know anything about the NUB theory in regards to ultrasound pictures? I looked up the theory and find it quite interesting but can't quite decide what I see in my ultrasound picture. For those of you who don't know, the NUB theory is where you look for a little 'nub' on a 11-14 week ultrasound and it will relate to the supposed gender of the baby based on it's location. I'm interested mostly for fun, but know quite a lot of people believe the theory is quite accurate.

 I have read a lot about it, if you want I can take a look and see if I would have any guesses with yours, do you have any pic where the nub is clearly visible?

My 12 week ultrasound for example shows a clear boy nub - angled upwards :) but I dont know how common it is for it to be that visible and obvious - also depends on the quality of the ultrasound machine etc, I would suppose.


----------



## Flueky88

Joanna I like Logan for a boy as well. We've had our boy name picked out since April 2015, it's not Logan but it's one we both really like. It can be hard coming up with a name you both like. 

I don't have a girl name ready and will only cross that bridge if we find out I'm team pink again.

I was never good at spotting the nub so I'm not any help there. I've found it to be pretty accurate though. You should post a photo in the gender prediction forum.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Pineberry said:


> I have read a lot about it, if you want I can take a look and see if I would have any guesses with yours, do you have any pic where the nub is clearly visible?
> 
> My 12 week ultrasound for example shows a clear boy nub - angled upwards :) but I dont know how common it is for it to be that visible and obvious - also depends on the quality of the ultrasound machine etc, I would suppose.
> 
> View attachment 1081062

I can't post a picture right now as I'm at work, but my ultrasound picture is on page 35 about half way down in this thread. I'm torn as it looks like the nub is pointing up (boy) ... but then the baby's position shows the spine and nub more parallel (girl). Also my friend said the skull looked more feminine... so the skull theory is interesting to take into account. I'm really not sure haha. (happy with either but very curious!).


----------



## Flueky88

Skull looks girly, nice and rounded. I'm not sure on nub.


----------



## Deethehippy

Thank you so much ladies for the hello's - I'm 11 dpo today (possibly 10) and just BFN's along with some cramps so feeling out again this month unfortunately. :(
Don't suppose any of you had cramps around or before your BFP's (clutching at straws)
Take care everyone


----------



## Pineberry

@Deethehippy I'm so sorry that it's not looking good hun :( that limbo phase between end of luteal phase and beginning of next AF is always the worst, I hated just feeling AF impending. On my BFP cycle I did have "cramps" before my period but they didn't feel like period cramps at all, they were very mild and not all that noticable. But everytime I had "period" cramps, AF did come. I hope you won't have to wait much longer for your BFP :hugs:

@Joannaxoxo Oookay so I'm totally afraid of making a guess and possibly being wrong but here we go! I looked at the pic closely and the nub does look like it's _kind of_ rising, and I dont think that the end of the spine and the nub look all that parallel (see orange lines):



So IF that is the nub (and not the smaller thingy below it) I'm leaning toward boy but dont take my word on that hahah! Very curious what it turns out to be now! :flower:

PS we are sure that that pointy long bit at the end is definitely the nub though, right?! I'm only wondering because the end is very pointy, unlike in other ultrasound pics I've seen.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Pineberry - that's how I first looked at the nub too. But seconded guessed lol. I think I'm secretly hoping for a girl so I'm looking for girl answers haha. But I have a feeling this one is a boy.... though I had no clue when I was carrying my daughter. 

Dee - I had some slight cramping on one side before my BFP, but it was very light, lighter than period cramps. 

Flukey - I see a girl skull too. 

I'm also very interested in finding out what this one is! Can't wait for my next scan (end of May though!). Thanks for all the guesses!


----------



## Flueky88

Dee I had some cramps but like the others they were very mild and didn't feel like AF was on her way.


----------



## jellybeanxx

Deethehippy said:


> Thank you so much ladies for the hello's - I'm 11 dpo today (possibly 10) and just BFN's along with some cramps so feeling out again this month unfortunately. :(
> Don't suppose any of you had cramps around or before your BFP's (clutching at straws)
> Take care everyone

I didn’t with my first pregnancy but with my second one and with this one, my cramps felt exactly like AF cramps around the time I got my BFP. Keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Can you please remove me? I had my scan yesterday & it has put me in limbo. I should have measured 8w 1d but baby was only 6w 6d. The good news is the heart rate was 153. I am pretty sure on my dates so I feel very concerned. Either way it pushes me to a December due date. I wish all of you ladies a very happy & healthy rest of you pregnancies!


----------



## Flueky88

Luv I hope your dates are just off from what you thought.


----------



## co_fostermom

Dee - I got cramps (different from AF) before each of my BFPs, but I could tell they were bfp cramps if that makes sense. I'm also super in tune with my body due to all the years of ttc. 

Okay, y'all need to help me out with understanding girl/ boy skull and nub theory. My 12 week scan pics aren't the best because my fertility clinic doesn't usually do abdominal scans or scans for 12 weeks. That being said, if you can decipher anything from the photos, I'm supposed to be having a boy.


----------



## jellybeanxx

Luv I’m sorry you’re dealing with that worry! I hope that everything turns out okay for you. Take care!

Foster I’m really bad at nub theory and skull theory! I feel like I spent my first two pregnancies trying to figure it out and am still no better at it. My understanding with skill theory is that girls apparently have more rounded skulls but I think the angle of the ultrasound can change how the skull looks. As for nub theory, I understand it’s about angles and I think I can see the nub on yours is going upwards? 
Sorry, I’m so bad at it! I’m sure someone else who knows what they’re doing will give a much better reply.

Still no scan date here! I got excited when the post came through the door this morning but it was just junk mail.


----------



## Flueky88

Co it's hard to tell from photos but skull looks boyish to me. I don't even try to decipher nub theory because I stink at it.

Jelly sorry your scan date hasn't arrived. Maybe tomorrow


----------



## co_fostermom

True story, I had a pseudo dream that they measured that his head was huge at my anatomy scan. All I could say was, well, DH had a big head apparently when he was a baby too! He fit into his grandma's motorbike helmet at just a month lol. Oh my poor pelvis. 

Also, I asked this on my journal, but maybe someone here can help me too. I didn't notice much growth or difference in my baby bump this week from last. I noticed a difference from week 11 to 12, but it just doesn't seem like the bump has grown at all this week. Is that normal? Was the difference I saw from week 11 to 12 in my head?


----------



## Flueky88

Co lol about the dream. Pregnancy dreams are so strange. Last night I dreamt my DH was hiding our oldest daughter from me because he was mad at me. I kept searching for her but couldn't find her an I finally got him to open up he did it because he was mad over me preferring him buying a guitar over a keyboard and some ridiculous comment about him farting.......

It's definitely normal to not notice a change in bump from week to week. Hell sometimes mine would appear smaller than the previous week.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Had a check up at my doctor's yesterday. Got the results from my NT ultrasound last week, baby looks great and has very low chances for any chromosome issues. Heard the heart beat for the first time (150 bpm) <3 and my doctor has sent the request to our local hospital for the 18-20 week ultrasound. I feel like the next couple months are going to fly by. 

Flueky and Foster - those are some crazy dreams. I feel like I had more pregnancy related dreams when we were TTC then I have since becoming pregnant. Also, I feel like my bump grew like crazy between weeks 8-11 and has since not grown too much. So yes, it changes week to week... perhaps baby must get growth spurts and we will notice one week but not another. 

Foster - I'm awful at nub theory, skull theory seems to be a little easier to read to me. But I also don't know how accurate it actually is... it can also depend on the angle of the baby in the photo too. I just like to guess for fun.


----------



## Pineberry

LuvallmyH said:


> Can you please remove me? I had my scan yesterday & it has put me in limbo. I should have measured 8w 1d but baby was only 6w 6d. The good news is the heart rate was 153. I am pretty sure on my dates so I feel very concerned. Either way it pushes me to a December due date. I wish all of you ladies a very happy & healthy rest of you pregnancies!

I hope all turns out okay and that you just ovulated later! That does sound like a very good heartbeat though, so I would not lose all hope yet. I wish you the best :) :hugs:

@jellybeanxx Ugh, hope you get you scan date ASAP!

@co_fostermom Ahh, its soo hard to tell from those pics :( I am not even sure I can definitely see a nub in any of those photos, maybe in the second one but its so hard to see which angle the spine is at. Sorry I cant make a guess! When is your next scan? Maybe they will have better pics for you then :)

@Joannaxoxo Yayyy, SO happy to hear that bubba is doing wonderfully and is low risk for everything! That is brilliant news. It's such a relief isn't it! :flower:
_

I had a 16 week ultrasound yesterday! Here are the pics:





He is strong and healthy, and doctor confirmed he's 100% a boy :)

The only thing that SLIGHTLY concerns me is that apparantly he's pretty big for his gestational age. Weighs 182g when the normal range for week 16 is 90-100g. I'm quite sure it has to do with my gestational diabetes (it's known to lead to bigger babies). Now I can't help but worry that he'll be gigantic by the end of the pregnancy and I'll have to have a c-section :-s

Anyone here with previous babies that had a big baby in the second trimester but turned out to be normal weight/size at birth?


----------



## Flueky88

Pine both my girls were petite, but both my brother and I were 9lb babies. My mom delivered both of us vaginally without an epidural.


----------



## jellybeanxx

Pine I’ve only ever had little babies even with the GD (6lb 3oz and 7lb 2oz) but both my husband and I are quite small! Are you and your OH quite tall? If your blood sugars continue to be controlled, it shouldn’t cause the baby to grow too big. I also found that weight estimates from scans weren’t always that accurate. I was told from a scan that my 6lb 3oz baby was going to be 8lb!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Pine - Both my babies were small too. But I can say that experiencing both a vaginal delivery and c-section that both have their perks and down falls. Your baby looks so cute in those pictures! 

My thoughts for delivery day are: you can't control how the day goes, no matter how much someone might plan, pain meds are there if you decide in the moment that you need them, and ultimately you want a healthy baby. These things help me not to worry too much about delivery day. Plus raising a kid is WAY harder then pushing one out! haha.


----------



## Lissy_Sweetie

@Pineberry my youngest was 10lb 1oz and despite numerous scans they never thought he was going to be that big. But I had a water birth and only gas and air, so all natural, and actually the birth was a lot better than my 1st who was only 8lb 2oz! So even if he does end up a bigger baby doesn’t necessarily mean you can’t have a natural delivery xx

Scan came through at the weekend for 28th April! Nervous and excited for it - just hope everything is ok! 

Glad everyone seems to be getting on well, in definitely finding this trimester is dragging! I think I’ll be a lot better after my scan next week xx


----------



## Flueky88

Joanna I totally agree with going into labor with an open mind. It's how I was with my girls. I had some preferences but I was up for whatever was best for health of baby and me.

Lissy hope your scan goes great! Hard to believe all of us will be in 2nd tri in a few weeks


----------



## Pineberry

Thanks for your feedback ladies! That's all quite reassuring :) I'll try not to worry about it too much, and like jelly said, with my GD under control he shouldn't be too big by the end. But even if I have to have a c-section, at the end of the day I just want him here safe and healthy so that's all that matters.

@jellybeanxx No, both my partner and I aren't very tall. Quite average really. The doctor asked me the same question though (whether my SO is very tall) :lol:


----------



## jellybeanxx

Lissy good luck with your scan!

My letter finally came through and my scan is booked for 4th May! Feels like an eternity away at the moment! The nerves have really kicked in now.


----------



## Pineberry

Yayy for your scans being booked, Jelly & Lissy! :happydance:So curious to see both of your lil bubbas!

Having quite a lot of what I think are growing pains since yesterday. Feels like mild AF cramps in the lower abdomen, and also like muscles are being pulled apart. And wow, round ligament pain is no joke y'all! Coughing, sneezing and getting up from bed can be so painful lately.

Thinking of getting a belly belt as I've seen others recommend them and that they've helped ease growing pains, but not sure I wanna spend the money hah. I go all out when it comes to baby stuff but am somewhat stingy when it comes to buying things for myself :lol: am definitely ordering a yoga ball to sit on soon though


----------



## jellybeanxx

Pine I know what you mean! I keep hurting myself from sneezing or getting up! I feel like it’s something that’s got worse with each pregnancy. I’m taking it as a good sign that baby is growing though!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Pine & Jelly - YES! I felt the low belly pain yesterday. It almost felt like baby was sitting really low down, but I think it was more pressure or stretching of that area then anything. I also have to brace my right side (ribs area) when I sneeze, I always seem to pull something there and OUCH it can hurt. 

Pine - I heard belly bands are good if you don't have acid re flux. If you suffer from heart burn of any kind then the belly bands make it worse by bringing your belly up higher and puts more pressure on your stomach. I've never tired them. 

The only thing I have started to miss is my pregnancy pillow that I had with my other previous pregnancies. It wasn't one of those huge C pillows, it was just a small wedge (triangle shape) that you put under your belly... I'm a side sleeper so I like them to help support the belly weight. Might have to look for one of those pillows again soon.


----------



## co_fostermom

Pine I hear you about pain coughing, sneezing or getting up too fast! Sometimes if I sneeze too hard, I apologize to the baby because I'm sure that wasn't fun for him either!

As for baby birth size - I obviously don't have personal experience, but my good friend gave birth to an 11lb baby last summer. She didn't have GD and she didn't have a c-section. Both she and her husband are on the taller side though and their 2nd child (this was their 3rd) was a big baby too. I mean, their 3rd is adorably chubby but I'm pretty sure he was wearing size 3mo at birth lol. Poor thing also gave birth on the later side too. I have no idea if she got an epidural but she didn't have a horror story to tell after the fact. Honestly that woman amazes me with how calm she always is. 

As for birthing experiences - I'm learning it's best to be open. I once dreamed of having a home birth, or at least a birth at a midwifery birth center. I know now that will absolutely not be an option for me because of my unicornuate uterus and the high chance that my baby will be small and preterm. I am absolutely positive I don't want an epidural, but I am open to the idea of a c-section, especially if it's planned (I might have to have a c-section because once Baby reaches a certain size, he won't have room to turn around, so if it's nearing birth time and his head isn't down, I will not be allowed to have a natural birth). So, all that being said, I've had to come to terms with what will be will be. I hope for a natural birth, but I'm open to a c-section. Just no epidural. Absolutely no epidural lol. I'll do nitros oxide though.


----------



## Flueky88

Jelly a little over a week for you now! Oh and I think the rlp gets worse each pregnancy. It wasn't bad with my 1st. I'm actually a bit nervous how bad the after birth pains will be. They were fairly miserable after my 2nd baby.

Pine I got a belly band with my first as I had spd pain, but I didn't wear it a lot as I found it uncomfortable. I don't think I even pulled it out with my 2nd. 

Co is nitrous oxide an option where you live? They don't give it where I live. It's epidural or nothing. Well other than pain management techniques. 

Pine oh man I had a lot of lower abdominal pain last night.... but mine was just bloating and gas lol I hope it's eased off for you.

Joanna if you wanted you could maybe find an old pillow of your that's a bit thin to use as support for your growing bump once you need it. That's what I always did.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Flueky - I like your old pillow idea. I definitely have those lying around.

Foster - any reason why you don't like the idea of an epidural? My experience with one wasn't too bad (no pain having it put in, they freeze you first) but I did find I had some lower back pain for a few months after having my daughter, it didn't last forever though.

I had a quick and natural birth with my first child. My second child was breech so I had a c-section. Both ways have their positives and negatives. The vaginal birth is way more work to get the baby out and you feel a lot of pain, however, the recovery is soooo much easier. The c-section to me felt like cheating haha.. I got out of the initial pain of birthing the baby but then the real work was the recovery. I'm hoping for a vaginal birth this time around.


----------



## co_fostermom

Flukey - yes the hospital I plan to give birth at offers it. If I'm freaking out, like hyperventilating or getting overwhelmed, I imagine it would help me a TON! 

Joanna - I can't stand the thought of a) a huge needle in my spine while I try to give birth, plus loss of most feeling/ control below the injection site. I feel like our bodies are meant to handle this and despite the pain, I at least want to be able to feel things, b) I struggle with back pain enough, so the thought of having back pain for weeks or even months afterwards is ever so not worth it to me. Of course, I definitely would prefer a natural birth but am coming to terms with maybe not being able to have it, in which case that means that a c-section actually is the only option. I do however realize that the recovery is far worse with c-sections but it is what it is and I might not have a choice.


----------



## Flueky88

Co I'm not trying to sway you one way or another but the needle is removed after epidural is placed. You are just left with a plastic cannula like an IV site. I've done a vaginal birth with and without an epidural. A natural labor class was a must to get me through my contractions and I plan to attend the class again. I don't think I'll even have an option of epidural just like with my 2nd because my labors are just so fast. I'll be lucky if I make it to the hospital is how I'm feeling lol

Oh and that's awesome that's an option at your hospital (nitrous oxide). I'd love to do a water birth but it's not available where I go.


----------



## jellybeanxx

I love gas and air (nitrous oxide) puffing on it definitely helps control my breathing. 
I only had it once I was 9cm dilated in my last birth (managed to use breathing techniques up until that point) and it really takes the edge off.
I don’t understand why some countries/areas don’t have it? It’s brilliant stuff :lol:
I’m planning a home birth this time all going well and considering getting a pool. The midwives will bring the gas and air to my house.
I always try to be open minded about labour and birth though. I have a plan of what I’d ideally like to happen but also my preferences for different scenarios.


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies, glad to see everyone is doing well!

Beautiful scan pic Pine, those long legs are amazing to see. Baby size: my first measured very large with a large head. He still really does have a large head! I gave birth naturally and the head came through fine, but he was twisted so his shoulder got caught and tore me internally and externally and I had to have an episiotomy. Thank goodness for the epidural. Healing was not too bad though.
How are your sugar levels currently?

Co_foster interesting to hear how you feel about the epidural. For me personally I wasn’t able to cope with the pain and I’m glad I had pain control when he was stuck and I tore. The epidural was bliss, didn’t hurt, I had no back pain after and could still move my legs (walking epidural). But I know not everyone has the same experience. Bump size- my growth has also been a bit slower or it seems so for a while, and some days I just look chubby. I think it might have to do with bloat perhaps.

Joanna- what a relief that your measurements came back low risk!

Jelly and Lissy, good luck with your scans!

I had my 12 week scan with a specialist today after the blood screening showed high risk for Down’s. The scan showed very low risk. Every measurement was perfect, some measurements she did over and over and over. It took about an hour all in all. And I’m having another boy!! I’ll try to upload a picture later. He is very active but I have an anterior placenta so I probably won’t feel him for a while, boo.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Fern - I've also got an anterior placenta. I think I felt a movement yesterday quite low down (it was like a very quick kick) but I can't be sure. Congratulations on the baby boy! How confusing with the two different results and the risk factors, will you have more testing to find out more?

Jelly - I don't think we have gas and air here in Canada. If we do, I wasn't offered it with my first birth. I do remember getting something for pain in my IV drip... it helped me to relax and rest between contractions but it did nothing to ease any pain. I'll ask my doctor next time I see her if gas & air is an option here as I might try that over the IV drip pain med.

Foster - I can totally understand your fears. I didn't know I was going to be having a c-section until a few hours before it happened. If I did, I probably would have been very worried. But I promise you the epidural wasn't bad at all, they freeze the area before the needle goes in and the numbing sensation in my legs was just like a warmth feeling. Like Flueky said, the needle doesn't stay in, they insert a cannula, which they remove when your still numb after the surgery and you don't feel it. The back pain afterwards I didn't notice until a month or so later... it felt like a pinched nerve when I bent over in a certain way... it did go away on it's own after awhile. For that reason alone though I'm going to try not having an epidural unless I have to get a c-section. But not everyone get back pain from an epidural. 

I had a lovely evening last night. It was my Birthday yesterday, so DH and the kids decorated the house. DH cooked smoked ribs on our smoker BBQ, then we had corn-on-the-cob, coleslaw and baked beans. OMG the food was sooo good. They ran out of time to make a cake, so that is today's project with the kids while I'm at work lol. We also ordered a trampoline for the kids, so hopefully that arrives soon so the kids have something fun to play with outside. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## jellybeanxx

Fern I’m really glad the scan went well! That’s brilliant news!

Joanna happy birthday for yesterday! Sounds like you had a brilliant time and the food sounds amazing. I hope you enjoy your cake! 

I’ve been sat in the garden all day today. It’s been so lovely and sunny! Lockdown isn’t so bad when the weather is like this!


----------



## Fern81

Happy birthday Joanna! It sounds like such a lovely time!

Jelly I agree sunshine on the skin is amazing. We’re headed into winter but some days are nice and sunny.

I’m going to try to post 2 pics. One is a side view and the boy nub/penis is visible under the “B” for boy. The other is a view from underneath baby’s bottom, showing the boy bits between the 2 legs.

I don’t know how to change them from pdf to jpeg!
 



Attached Files:







Fri, 24 Apr 2020, 15:20 2.pdf
File size: 266.1 KB
Views: 21









Fri, 24 Apr 2020, 15:20.pdf
File size: 258.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Pineberry

Fernnnnn! :happydance:So happy that your scan went well, and I think its good news that the scan showed low risk? When will you know for sure? And congrats on your BOY!! You know I somehow had a feeling all along that your bub would be a boy! I actually want to have at least two boys ideally, just because I would love to see that brotherly bond between them growing up.

Yup, that nub is clear as day on those pics! And what a lil cutie! :hugs:

My blood sugar levels are really good ever since I cut out most carbs and all sugars! And thanks for sharing your birth story (and thanks all others who did as well, definitely quite reassuring that even a big baby doesnt always mean c-section).


----------



## co_fostermom

Fern brilliant news! And congrats on the boy! It looks like boys are winning currently on this thread. I wonder how many there will be vs. girls in the end. 

Joanna your birthday dinner sounds like such a quintessential summer picnic lovely yummy meal. Ugh, now I want corn on the cob! lol. Thanks also for sharing your story with me. I do know the needle comes out - what I meant was that I also don't want the tube in my back while I try to walk around. Basically, it's going to be natural or planned c-section for me. Maybe it's silly, but I just really, really don't want an epidural. I know women swear by them and I've heard they can help in situations where the baby is stuck or labor isn't progressing because mom is too stressed out from the pain and can't relax enough, and I think it's a wonderful marvel of science for those women who choose it. Totally not judging. I just get this really icky feeling in the pit of my stomach when I think about it for me. I don't know why. Intuition maybe? I just don't think it's right for me. 

Yay Pineberry on keeping your blood sugars under control!!!


----------



## co_fostermom

Ladies...can we be real for a minute? Who is struggling with their hair? My hair is practically down to my waist now and I needed a haircut in February but unfortunately didn't get one because I was busy and also worried about being newly pregnant and breathing chemicals. Then everything closed and the pregnancy hormones kicked in big time. I seriously cannot brush my hair anymore when it's dry, and it's getting progressively more difficult to brush it when it's wet. Anyone else struggling with desperately needing a salon? I seriously considered breaking out the kitchen shears yesterday. No, I didn't because I'm a chicken and love me a high quality haircut, and I'll wait patiently for salons to reopen, but ugh! This is probably the one quarantine thing that is really getting me down.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Foster - I've got a few split ends in my hair, so if hair salons were open, I'd probably be going around now. It's my son and husband's hair that need cutting the most... i'm too afraid to try cutting it for them. :shock:

Pineberry - great news on the blood sugars. 

Jelly - my husband and kids have a much better day stuck at home when the weather is nice outside. We just purchased a trampoline (picking it up tonight and will install it tomorrow)... hoping to get the kids outside a little more and use up some of their pent up energy!

Fern - congratulations on the baby boy! Love the baby shots. Thank you for posting the potty shot... I'm now fairly convinced my baby is a girl. When I had my ultrasound we looked at the potty area and 2 legs.. there was no hint of any penis. I asked the tech if she could tell and she said it was too soon (maybe they have to say that so they don't accidentally get it wrong)... but I can clearly see the penis in your picture. There was no hint of any lumps or bumps between my baby's legs. Hmmm..


----------



## Flueky88

Jelly I like the idea of delivering at a birth center rather than a hospital but there aren't any in my area. Home births aren't done in my area and may be illegal in my state (I haven't looked it up), but I'm way too much a chicken to do it anyways.

Enjoy the nice weather! We have had gloomy weather but warm.

Fern I agree, I don't regret my epidural with dd1. I needed it and that's okay.

So glad the NT scan went well and congrats on baby boy! He's proud of his parts lol

Joanna happy belated birthday. Corn sounds really good right now. What kind of cake are they fixing you?

Hope they enjoy the trampoline. My oldest saw a kid on one last week and she got really excited. 

Co I thankfully had a haircut in early March but I'm having it fall out more instead of getting thicker :(


----------



## stacey1986

Hi all hope your all ok. Lovely seeing everyone's updates.

@Pineberry my first was 9lb 5oz second was smaller and my first was actually easier and less painful to deliver than my 2nd. They also told me all the way through the pregnancy he was going to be really big. He was full 14 days late so if he had arrived on time he prob would have been average size. 

On the subject of epidurals I compressed the discs in the bottom of my back after I had my first and suffered since, so for that reason I cant have an epidural. Would have to be knocked out if a section was needed, however I think this pretty much makes an elective section impossible for me as they wont knock me out unless absolutely necessary I dont think.

I'm quite nervous about the birth this time around. Not sure why. Maybe its because it's been nearly 10 years since my last baby and worried how my poor body will cope this time around!!! Hahaa


----------



## Flueky88

Happy 2nd tri stacey

The bump is out now guys... I don't think I'll be able to hid it from work (the few days I go to the office) much longer. 

Anyone else have the beginnings of a bump? Or want to share an updated bump?


----------



## JessdueJan

Glad to see all is well with you ladies and love seeing the gorgeous scan pictures!

Also lovely bump picture Flueky!
I just feel like I look a bit chubbier at the moment, not sure if people can tell its pregnancy bump or not xx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Flueky - cute bump! 

Depending on what I am wearing will show off my bump more. Tighter clothing is very obvious, baggier clothing and you might not be able to tell. I'll post a picture later if I remember. 

How was everyone's weekend? We assembled the trampoline for the kids on Saturday. About a half hour of the kids getting to jump and my son rolls his ankle. Instant lump on his ankle, thought he had broken it! My brother-in-law is a nurse, so he came over (wearing a mask) and took a look... just badly sprained. He's doing ok, we've kept it elevated and lots of ice... hopefully he'll be getting around a bit better today. Ugh, I debated over getting a trampoline for years because of kids getting hurt but it is what it is.


----------



## Pineberry

@stacey1986 - Good to hear from you and so glad everything is going wonderfully! Yeah I've read quite a few stories now from women whose doctors said their babies would be "huge" and turned out to be just normal sized. So I hope that'll be the case. With how well I'm managing my GD these days, he really shouldn't grow to gigantic extents.

When are you going to find out the gender? :)

@Flueky88 Awww now that's definitely quite the baby bump! Nope, you'll definitely not be able to hide it from work much longer!! My bump is very noticable these days (though tends to really stick out by mid-day/evening), so much so that at the queue in front of grocery stores (because of corona) I am always let in first, without me having to tell them I am pregnant.

@Joannaxoxo Aw sorry your little one got hurt! I do think a trampoline is a good idea though, good on you for getting it set up! Probably takes a bit of practice and getting used to it though :)

_

Weekend was GOOD!! We finally told his parents, whom had no clue so far. Borrowed our friend's car and made the drive (about 3h away). It's their first grandchild so we really didn't wanna tell them via videochat, hence our decision to go up there for the weekend.

Gave them a card with an ultrasound pic in it, as well as a text that read "I can't wait to meet you, grandpa and grandma".

His mom could barely believe it, and I think she was in shock for a good 20 mins haha. She didn't expect this at ALL. Once she processed the news a little, she did cry a little bit, and immediately asked us what we needed for the baby and how they'd wanna pitch in for costs such as the bassinet, bath tub etc. So lovely of them.

When we said our goodbyes yesterday she was so emotional. Put her hands on my belly and started crying. Think it was a mix of finally realizing that's her grandson in there, and not knowing when we'd be able to see eachother again due to corona (we usually visit one weekend a month).

Of course I got emotional too and my SO also had a hard time saying goodbye. He was teary eyed as we were driving off and they were standing at their window waving to us. Ugh. :(


----------



## co_fostermom

Aw Pineberry that's lovely that you actually got to visit your SO's parents to tell them. It's so wonderful to have supportive family members! 

Cute bump flueky! I thought I was getting a bump a few weeks back but I think it was mostly bloat. I'm 14 weeks now and really just want to stop feeling like a rollie-pollie and have a clearly visible baby bump. But it's my first and I'm not a huge woman but I'm not skinny either so I know it'll take time.


----------



## Flueky88

Jess I hate that awkward period of when it's hard to distinguish bump vs looking like I'm eating too much. 

Joanna I'm glad it was not a serious injury. Sorry it happened though.

Pine I have went shopping during hours for pregnant women and elderly and gave felt a bit guilty. Shouldn't have to feel that way much longer.

So glad your reveal went well! It felt so good telling parents with our first. 

Co, thank you. For several years I've been considered overweight by BMI and bad a little bit of a belly. I believe I was 18 or 19 weeks before I started showing with my 1st. So probably not much longer for you.


----------



## JessdueJan

Joanna - hope your sons ankle is getting better. Trampolines always bring accidents but I find the benefits outweigh these most of the time.

I have a scan tomorrow, this lockdown has sent my anxiety crazy and I have been getting so upset that something isn't right with baby so have booked a private wellbeing scan. 
I'm at that stage where my symptoms have gone but I'm not feeling movement yet so I just don't feel pregnant and because I have too much time on my hands with my own thoughts I'm driving myself crazy with it. Fingers crossed tomorrows scan goes well and reassures me xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

Jess I do think the current situation is making anxiety worse! All the best for your scan tomorrow!

Pine How lovely that you got to see family to tell them! I’m glad we got to tell parents before the lockdown started here. No idea when restrictions would be lifted enough to do that here. Sounds like it was a lovely day for all of you! 

Flukey my bump is definitely popping too! I was well over 30 weeks in my first pregnancy when I got a bump and then about 16 weeks in my second. It’s all happening a lot earlier this time!


----------



## Lissy_Sweetie

Hi all just to keep you updated. Had my
Scan today - very awkward baby as kept rolling into a ball and was upside down, raised NT level at 3.7mm so I’m having a CVS done Thursday to check everything is ok. Pretty down about it all but I had this with my youngest last time and he was fine. So just hoping Thursday goes ok and I get the results back before the weekend! 
Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## AzureOrchid

Holy moly it has been a while since I've been on here. So sorry for dropping off the face of the earth for a while! It was great catching up through all the posts since my last visit and those ultrasounds are looking AMAZING!

I've been struggling hard the last several weeks. The nausea has been debilitating (I'm on Diclectin and Ondansetron and it's still an issue). Add in severe constipation the last couple of weeks, I've been a right digestive mess with all of this! I'm cautiously optimistic it'll get better in the next couple of weeks, though. Fingers crossed!

I've been blessed with the greatest partner through all of this, though. He's way more excited about this than I am and has been taking the best care of me, especially with this quarantine going on. I feel bad for him for the fact that I just don't want to be touched or close to anyone right now, though. Definitely cannot wait for that to pass!

Super excited to go for my NT ultrasound and blood work tomorrow at 12w+3d, especially since the first scan was too soon and we didn't see anything but an empty sac. Really sucks that my partner can't join me but we're going to try to FaceTime so he can see what's going on. I had a phone appointment with my new OBGYN for this and I'm super happy with the choice I made there already. Although, he will be off the next couple of months because his wife is giving birth!

Also, LOVE seeing the bumps! I feel enormous already and blame bloat plus weak stomach muscles. Quite glad I've been wfh for the past couple months because there's no way I could hide this at the office. Even my hoodies constantly ride up now, too, lol! Didn't think I'd show this much already with my first, especially hearing that some ladies don't start showing for several more weeks.


----------



## co_fostermom

Cute Bump Azure!

Jelly - wait...30 weeks before you saw a bump? What? Also, cute bump.

Lissy - lovely scan photo but I'm sorry the scan didn't go very well. I hope it turns out just like your last and everything is A-okay! 

Jess good luck at your scan tomorrow!!!

AFM no real news. I feel like I don't really have symptoms anymore but can't feel movement and I took my weekly bumpie today and I don't see any progress from week 12 to today (week 14). I know it takes time but this is frustrating! I just wanna know everything is going well.


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Lissy_Sweetie all the best with the CVS. I hope it goes well and the results come back quickly :hugs:

@AzureOrchid I’m sorry to hear how poorly you’ve been! I hope the scan goes well and that you’re feeling better soon!

@co_fostermom I weighed a fair bit more back then which I think made a difference but DS1 was only 6lb 3oz when he was born so I think the combination of me being heavier and him being small kept him fairly well hidden!


----------



## Fern81

@Lissy_Sweetie hope the CVS goes well hun, please keep us updated!

@AzureOrchid hope you enjoy the scan, it will be a big change from the first one for sure.

I’m loving all the bump pics. My tummy is definitely larger but atm it goes between looking nice and round like a bump, to puffy and lumpy like I’ve just gotten fatter. I’m still eating way too much junk but am doing better with healthy foods. I’m getting to a point where my weight gain is starting to bother me a bit so I want to try to stop comfort eating.

Sorry to bring this up but regarding covid... our government is expecting the peak to hit in September. It seems like it’s less a case of “flattening the curve” and more a case of delaying the inevitable so that hospitals could become slightly more prepared. Our public health care system isn’t going to cope regardless though! I’m very upset to think that we’re going to be in a huge big covid mess around the time I’m going to give birth. I keep reading horror stories about covid positive ladies being separated from their infants and children and being horribly sick. Have your countries made similar, or any, predictions?


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Fern81 my country is currently passing through the peak. I do worry about a second peak next winter but I feel like we’d be better prepared for that now. 
There’s WHO guidance about Mothers who give birth while infected and it advises against separation from the baby. My local health trust also regularly updates and publishes it’s maternity guidelines. Would you be able to access similar information for where you are? 
I’m being very careful about where I get my info from at the moment. The media is full of fear and sensationalism which of course is what sells papers and gets clicks. It’s a very serious situation but there’s also a lot of rumour and guessing. I used to be someone who watched and read a lot of news but I can’t handle it now. I just read the official guidance and try to avoid too much predicting. I think everyone has different ways of coping though!


----------



## Fern81

I agree Jelly I’m so scared today and it’s not as if I can do anything about it so will just stay away from covid-related media and wait for our school principal to announce when schools will reopen, and for the president on the occasions when he addresses the nation. Other than that, I’m grateful that from Friday we will finally be allowed to go for walks again (masks are compulsory) after 5 weeks of not being allowing out except for food, medicine and dr visits!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Jelly & Fern - My doctor said she predicts a second wave in September. She thinks over the summer things are going to be fairly quiet with a few social things/businesses being able to reopen. However, in September when school/colleges/other types of businesses resume my doctor predicts the 2nd wave will happen. She also said that anyone who might have a c-section will have to be tested for Covid. 

I think there is still a lot of time until September/October and a lot could change between now and then. I'm also not watching the news too much anymore, staying informed a couple times a week but not everyday, it's too stressful if I do.


----------



## co_fostermom

Not watching the news has also been a thing for me. Between the president suggesting we inject ourselves with lysol to hearing from military friends that infants are, in fact, being separated from moms who just traveled, is just way too much for me. Currently I'm concerned about my hospital's policies and need to try to find out what their policy around support people are during labor.


----------



## Pineberry

Just got all caught up reading the replies & loving all those cute bumps! Not long left until we are all HUUUUGE haha cannot wait!!!

@AzureOrchid SO good to hear from you and lovely seeing an update! Sorry the first trimester has been hitting you so hard. Hopefully that goes away now that you are approaching the 2nd tri. I am glad your partner is being so awesome <3 and do let us know how your ultrasound went!!


It's been an overwhelming past few days for us here (in a good way!) - my SO's parents have decided that they want to buy us a car. A brand new one :shock: So we are no longer buying the used one from our friend (it had way too many issues anyway).

They told us during a phonecall yesterday and we both cried after the call ended. So so lovely of them. We are going to get a brand new Ford fiesta... can't believe it! It'll be our first car ever! Also, they are going to send us money every single month for any baby stuff we need. We already have a baby fund ourselves that we've been putting money into every month, but that extra help is just such a relief.

I just can't believe how amazing they are. :'(

Just ordered the bassinet I've been wanting for baby, from the brand chicco. 

Hope everyone is doing amazing!


----------



## JessdueJan

Hi guys!

@Pineberry how lovely of your SO's parents, I bet you're so grateful to have them in your life.

@AzureOrchid lovely to hear from you and gorgeous bump, sorry you've been so sick!

@Lissy_Sweetie good luck for the cvs. Hope all goes OK, please let us know, will be thinking of you.

My scan last night was great, pictures were all a little blurry but they did let us have the video so that is fab. We heard and saw a lovely regular heartbeat so that has definitely reassured me somewhat as my sister died of a heart defect as a child which is genetic so the heart is always double and triple checked on my babies when I'm pregnant but so far so good!
We opted not to find out the gender but I'm now thinking we are possible team blue as at one point baby had its legs wide open and the sonographer quickly moved away and said "there would have been no surprise there". Makes me think it was a boy with it all proudly on show xx


----------



## Miss_Bump

Morning everyone!

I've had a couple of early scans due to pain and bleeding which i have been told has been caused by fibroid and ovary cysts :(

Baby is fine and i was dated at 6+5 for 2nd December but yesterday i've been told another date now of 30th November! LOL

I have my 'real' dating scan at the end of May but can i pop in here an say hello as i think my due date will be November.

A bit about me;
Im 36, have a wonderful daughter who has just turned 10! Secretly hoping for a boy this time around 
Been feeling ok during this pregnancy just exhausted and with a heavy feeling on my bladder x


----------



## jellybeanxx

Pine wow! That’s so lovely of them! How very exciting for you as well!

Jess glad the scan went well, that does sound like it might be a boy! 

Miss_Bump welcome! Sorry to hear you’ve had to deal with pain and bleeding but glad everything is okay! I can relate to feeling exhausted. I always suffer with pregnancy fatigue but it’s been on another level this time. Just want to nap all the time!

After feeling like this pregnancy has been going really quickly, time has massively slowed down since I got the date for my scan. 4 more sleeps to go! Can I fast forward time please?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Jess - so glad the baby's heart is good. I think your the first team yellow in our group (that I'm aware of at least). We didn't find out the gender of our second (DH wanted it to be a surprise... I wanted to know lol). We will find out for sure with this baby at the next scan.

Welcome Miss Bump :hi: Sorry you've had a difficult pregnancy so far but glad to hear that baby is doing well. 

Pineberry - that's exciting for your in-laws helping you out with a car and finances for baby! Our first vehicle my Mom purchased for us when we were in our early 20s, it was a big help for us to not have any car payments when we were just starting out. 

I've made a second online order for a few more maternity clothing. I've also picked out a couple new bras, which I can use for nursing bras too. I have not bought anything for baby yet! I think I'm scared to buy too much in case something bad happens to the baby. I have been watching for good deals and might pick some things up in the coming couple months but I don't seem to be in too much of a hurry yet. Anyone else not bought anything for baby yet?


----------



## Pineberry

@JessdueJan Aww amazing to hear that scan went well & that heart looks fine so far too. What a relief! I think I’ll then add you to Team Yellow if you dont mind, unless you find out for sure that it’s a boy? :)

@Miss_Bump Heyyy and WELCOME! :hugs:What a surprise to have a new November bumper joining us :happydance:

@Joannaxoxo Oh my gosh, maternity clothing! I’ve been looking these past few days and it’s proven to be very difficult... Literally ALL the good maternity stuff from the H&M online shop (and desperately NEED by now... I underestimated how quickly my jeans would become uncomfortable, even my larger sized ones) is sold out in my size ](*,) I really really need some comfy jeans, joggers and tops! I did find a pair of maternity jeans at c&a though, so they should be here next week.

I also made an order for 4 bottles of organic, non-alcoholic wines (red, rosé and 2x white). I’ve been craving some wine lately and since both my SO and I are off work for the next 2 weeks, I thought I’d go for it - to enjoy some when we BBQ on our terrace or in the evening with dinner. :) haha, its the little things in life that get me so hyped up these days!


----------



## AzureOrchid

@Pineberry , that's amazing that they're helping out!! And welcome @Miss_Bump!!

Omg maternity clothing has been a godsend. I've mostly been in PJs to this point but tossed on my mat pants yesterday for the ultrasound and it was heavenly!! No digging!!

Had our 12w+4d ultrasound yesterday and it was so exciting! I wound up FaceTiming my partner throughout and the technician was amazing, answering our questions and showing us all sorts of stuff. The little one was super active in there, stretching and showing off! NT measured 1.7mm so I think we're in good shape there. Also looks like a thumb sucker!

Shared the news on social media last night and with my team at work this morning. So nice not to have to hide it anymore!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Azure - Love your pictures. I'm so happy that you got such a lovely experience at your scan!


----------



## CC94

Quick update, had bloods drawn for NIPT (myriad prequel) today and baby is doing great. Very hyper during our quick scan. x


----------



## jellybeanxx

Azure great photos! So glad it all went well!

Pine I hope you enjoy that wine! I’ve got myself some non alcoholic beer but haven’t tried any yet!

Joanna I’ve not bought anything for the baby yet. I definitely didn’t want to until I’ve had that scan but not sure when I’ll start shopping. We’ve got most things we need already. We’re not finding out the sex but will reuse clothes either way!

CC I’m glad your scan went well and hope you get your blood test results soon!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

CC - cute photo, glad baby is doing well :)

Jelly - I've got no baby stuff left from my previous pregnancies. At our previous house we weren't able to store any of the baby stuff and I thought we were done having kids... plus I figured that I'd rather help out someone who could use the baby stuff. So I literally have NOTHING, no baby clothing, no baby toys, no furniture lol. I'm not too worried about the cost and plus our families are so excited to have another baby coming I know they will want to help out buying stuff. I think I am holding back until a) we know the gender b) we know baby is doing alright... I can't imagine buying everything and then something happens to baby. 

Update on my son's ankle from last weekend: He's doing well, swelling is gone but lots of bruising. He's back to annoying his sister so we know he's feeling better haha. He can walk on his foot now so we know it's not broken, just a little sore now. He'll be back to jumping on the trampoline by next week I guess.


----------



## Pineberry

Lovely scan photos @AzureOrchid and @CC94. <3 Azure how good that you were able to facetime your partner! My hospital doesnt allow this.

So happy for both of you that your bubbas are doing great!

@Joannaxoxo Yay! Glad to hear your boy is doing better :)


Any of you ladies with previous babies - did you have severe stretching pains at around 18 weeks?

I have been having pretty painful cramps these last few hours. A bit period-like but slightly different. They are very low in my abdomen, like right aboe my pubic area. I had stretching pains some time ago (at least I'm pretty sure that's what it was) and these feel similar, just way more severe. Got a little worried so did check on my lil one with the doppler twice during this pain episode, and he seems fine. No spotting either.

Not sure if I want to go to the hospital for this, especially if it's just my uterus expanding. But man, I definitely have not had pain to this extent since getting pregnant.


----------



## co_fostermom

SO much to catch up on! CC - cute photo!

Jelly - so I have some baby stuff that we've slowly been gathering as we were trying to become foster parents. I literally just ordered a crib mattress yesterday. But I feel like there is still SO MUCH to buy. We don't have clothes (I mean, we have a few but not nearly enough and no newborn stuff for boys), we don't really have baby toys, and we don't have any toiletries/ baby care products. We do have a beautiful Moses bassinet with rocking stand that I love but it's not level with our bed so unfortunately we will need a bedside bassinet, especially if I end up having a c-section. We need a stroller that's compatible with the car seat my mom bought us for Christmas (for fostering) which is really expensive so I'm hoping family members will group gift that one. I've spent so much time planning out a baby registry in past pregnancies, so it's been built and readjusted multiple times, but honestly, I'm super hesitant to buy things this time around. But I think this baby is actually going to happen so I need to get on it.

Joanna I'm glad your son is feeling better and I'm glad his ankle isn't broken! Those are NO fun (I speak from experience). Kids are so resilient though.


----------



## co_fostermom

Pine - is your doctor accessible by phone? It couldn't hurt to call them and ask for their opinion. They should be able to determine if you need to come in or if it's just round ligament pain. I do have a friend who described the first time she felt round ligament pain and she said she thought her baby was dying it was that painful. Either way, give your doctor a call!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Pine - my round ligament pain has never been very intense. I do get sharp pains/pulls occasionally if I move/turn too quickly. I'd give your doctor a quick call just to be sure. 

Foster - you are a lot more prepared for baby then I am. 

I do know what types of things I want/need for baby so I can at least narrow down the items a little easier then first time Moms. I also know that if I'm missing something that we can grab it at the store... the mains things you need are something for baby to sleep in, clothing, car seat, diapers/wipes, breast pads, pads for Mom, and pain killers for Mom. Even some of those things you can stop at the store on the way home from the hospital if you've forgotten anything (or send DH). After my surprise c-section with my second baby I had DH go get me some granny panties because my underwear was pushing on my incision and I didn't have anything else to wear. 

Other things I know that worked for me: baby swing, burp cloths, Muslim wraps for wrapping baby up at bedtime, breast pump, a bottle and a can of formula, pacifiers (neither of my other kids would take one, but I want one on hand to try), dresser/change table and changing mat, some sort of baby carrier and stroller, and also a baby monitor. 

Things I won't buy because they didn't work for us: bassinet and pack'n'play. 

Things to buy down the road: high chair, bouncy seat/activity seat, activity mat, toys. 

I hope this list helps out some of you... I'm sure I left off a couple things but this is my plan. OK... maybe I do need to start purchasing a few things haha.


----------



## AzureOrchid

Great pic CC! Hope your bloodwork turns out well.

I second (or third/fourth) the recommendations to call your doctor, Pine. Mine has been super about having quick phone chats about things and better to err on the side of caution. 

That list is amazing Joanna! Thanks for sharing! I was asked today by a colleague for a link to a registry and it's starting to dawn on me that I need to start getting my butt in gear and think about things we're going to need.


----------



## jellybeanxx

Pine how’s the pain today? I definitely get sharp pains when I sneeze etc and actually woke up with quite a sore bump this morning but it was okay once I’d started moving about. I’d also speak to your doctor just to be sure!


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry for the lack of reply. I felt pretty bad most of the week. Hoping next week is better. 

Pine no I don't recall anything like that. Rlp yes but not painful uterus stretching.

I'm loving all the scan pics of the babies actually looking like babies. The gummy bear scan at 8 weeks aren't bad, but I love seeing them look like tiny humans :)

Oh and lovely bump pics too. I'm happy I'm not alone in sporting a bump.

I had my appt yesterday and ultrasound. She didn't snap a pic of the nub but I know I saw a boy one. Skull is boyish imo. DH is worried I'm only seeing what I want to see. We go back on the 1st and have an early gender scan so pretty excited for that. 

I finally told my boss yesterday and it went well. I'll wait to tell the rest of our dept. Maybe next week though.

I'll upload a pic in just a bit.


----------



## Flueky88

Any guesses are welcome. I know you can't do nub as it isn't visible on the pics sadly.


----------



## co_fostermom

Hope you're okay Pine!


----------



## Fern81

Love all the scans and good news :)

Pineberry are you OK?

Flueky ooohhh I can’t wait for the 1st now to find out if you were right!

Co_foster you sound very organized. I want to move ds to the current guest room, and change ds current bedroom into a nursery. Can’t wait. My planning had to change though- I’m not going to able to buy everything I wanted to due to husband not having a job (he works in sport and all sport has been cancelled indefinitely). I’m going to make due with whatever my sister and brother can pass on. Luckily I have boy clothes but gave away all my baby clothes (up to 6 months I think?) swaddling blankets, bedding, etc when ds was a year old and we had lost our last embie from the first ivf. I thought I would never get pregnant again. I will just have to save my money for clothes, nappies and consumables. Will see what is available from the family and do without the rest.

We are FINALLY allowed out to go for walks 6-9 AM. I HATE some of the senseless restrictions e.g no-one in SA has been allowed to buy cigarettes for 5 weeks and now cigarettes are banned indefinitely. I don’t smoke but many people I know do and they are actually suffering without their “comfort” ciggies and getting withdrawals; covid stress is bad enough! Walking outside only allowed 6-9 am so the streets are crowded in that time slot. Grocery stores are allowed to sell prepared food as long as it’s room temperature or chilled- no hot food?? Masks are compulsory which causes everyone to constantly touch their faces to adjust the masks, pull them down to speak etc; kids especially touch and fiddle with their masks a lot which imo is dangerous if you have contaminated hands! From my venturing to buy groceries and going to the pharmacy, it freaks me out to see people’s hands glued to their masks! (I know masks are controversial though) And lots of stupid other rules that make little to no sense. But I’m so thankful we can walk at least. I’ve been going out with ds and he is also so grateful. I think 5 weeks of him not being out of the house at all, not even for exercise, has been very hard on him.


----------



## Fern81

Joanna great news about your ds ankle! A trampoline is so nice but yeah every now and then accidents happen :/ but having it for their entertainment (and the core muscle exercise it provides) is so worth it! We have a large one that is very low to the ground, gifted by ds occupational therapist. He has slightly low muscle tone.


----------



## JessdueJan

@AzureOrchid lovely scan pics.
@Pineberry yes please add me to team yellow, we have decided to stay team yellow xx


----------



## Pineberry

I’m ok! Thanks ladies. I did end up going to the hospital friday evening as I just wanted to be safe rather than sorry. Saw bub on ultrasound for a few seconds, he’s doing well, they then ended up taking my blood and a urine sample to rule out infection.

Turns out I had / have a slight bladder infection, was prescribed antibiotics which I’ve taken the past 2 nights. Was still feeling very uncomfortable and crampy yesterday, but today I’m much better!

The weather is soo lovely here today, 32 degrees (celsius)! Made some healthy iced tea and drank it while tanning on the terrace, then we took a nice long walk by the water later.

@Flueky88 Ugh so hard to tell from those pics :( wish there was a visible nub! And I have no clue about the skull theory so can’t guess based on that either. But what a cutie though :)

@Fern81 Glad you’re allowed to go outside for a while now, but I agree it makes no sense for it to be within a short time window. Just causes crowds! I do think that masks being obligatory is very good though, as it’s been proven that viruses spread significantly slower if the majority wears masks. Of course, it makes no sense if people keep touching their masks with their hands all the time, lol.

Hope all of you have had a lovely weekend!!


----------



## co_fostermom

Pine I'm glad you're okay! UTIs are the worst and pregnant women are apparently way more susceptible to them. Hope you get to feeling like your normal self again super quick!


----------



## Fern81

Glad you’re ok Pine! Ouch UTI sounds so painful though! Hope you feel much better soon!


----------



## Miss_Bump

I've been a little obsessed with bacon and anything orange flavoured (not together!)

I have a cervix scan next week to check the length as I had surgery on it a few years back. Anyone had one done? I'm hoping I might be able to see the baby too if I ask really nicely :)

Sorry I've been quiet, been working and just feeling totally wiped out. Naps in the day and early to bed at night. At the weekend DH gave me a lay-in and I slept for 11 hours straight.

I've been doing some yoga everyday but think i'm going to need to start a pregnancy yoga as I start expanding.

We were meant to have a roast for dinner last night but we are having it tonight, i'm excited as i'm also cooking some bacon for myself to have on the side! \\:D/

@Flukey85
Lovely scan, I'm guessing girl as its looks like my daughters scan :)

@Pineberry
Hope you're feeling better - UTI's are major ouch!!

@Fern81
Your lockdown sounds really tough! Hope you're able to make the most of your time you're allowed out

I've just noticed there have been a few gender reveals, congrats to everyone :)


----------



## Flueky88

Fern so glad you can go out for walks now. We are blessed to have a large yard. I've felt so bad though that I've not felt like taking the girls outside much. 

Jess so cool you are going to be team yellow. I have no desire to do it myself but think it's amazing as it's got to feel amazing to find out once you deliver your baby.

Pine hope you are feeling completely better. UTIs during pregnancy can be so weird. I was asymptomatic with one with my 1st, got the culture results called to me after I went into ptl and dd1 was born. I got one with my 2nd and that burning pain would come and go, but sure enough I had one. The midwife told me that the further along you are the more likely you are to have no symptoms of UTI. 

Miss bump omg now I want bacon. BLTs have been a favorite lunchtime meal for me.

They only checked my cervix length at my anatomy scan so not sure if they'll also scan baby, FX that they do. Also I really hope your measurement is good. 

Thanks for the guess :)


AFM omg had the oddest dream this weekend. I dreamt I bought a pet taxi/carrier that was kinda like an aquarium so I could watch my baby grow. I legit reached inside and pulled my baby out placenta and all. I found put there were twins lol. Then I started freaking out because I wasn't sure if I removed them too early or not :rofl:

Felt a bit better this weekend. I'm still very tired right now. Stayed up too late. I've decided I'm going to just assume a girl so I'm better prepared at gender scan. I had started out thinking that way but I started feeling like it's a boy. I just don't want to get so excited about finally having a boy that I have to mourn never having a boy at the scan. 

I hope everyone has a good week


----------



## jellybeanxx

Pine I hope you’re feeling better! UTIs can be so uncomfortable!

flueky that’s a crazy dream even by pregnancy dream standards! Would be cool if we could see in and watch the babies grow though :haha:

I had my scan today and all went well. It was weird going alone and all the social distancing restrictions and staff in full PPE. The woman who scanned me was wonderful though. So reassuring! She talked me through everything and made me feel at ease.
Baby is absolutely perfect. I still can’t quite believe it! My due due has been put forward to 11/11 which is handy on here because it’s written the same for British and American dates :haha: but I know I’m not that far along as I would’ve got my BFP at like 3DPO. Never mind! I’ll have to go with it but will keep it in mind if it comes to discussions about induction.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Pine - sorry about the UTI, I hope the antibiotics are making things less painful.

Flukey - lovely scan photos! I'll make a guess that the skull does look male, the forehead is more pronounced then the rounded female skull. But please don't take my word for it! I'm hoping my scan photo guesses of 'girl' are correct, so I'm also trying not to get my hopes up for the next scan!

I also had a very vivid dream on Saturday night... where I was being kidnapped by a Zac Effron look-a-like (US actor, not sure if you know him). It was all very action packed and a little scary, I remember begging the kidnappers not to give me a needle what would knock me out because I was pregnant. I also remember being attracted to the Zac Effron character in the dream because he was nice to me... and attractive! haha.... must be some new pregnancy hormones.

Fern - I'm so glad you can all get outside each day.. I can't imagine being in lockdown like you have been. Are you able to go to second hand stores for baby items? Around here we could pick up baby clothing for very cheap... mind you these stores are closed at the moment... but I'm assuming some of these stores will re-open before our due dates? I also belong to a local Mom group on Facebook for our local town, people post requests to items they need and other moms will often give the items to that person for free. Perhaps you can get some baby items locally by searching for an online group (once bans are lifted of course).

Jelly - love the scan photo, so glad baby is doing well. 

AFM - doing well, enjoyed some lovey warm weather on the weekend and spent much of it outside! Also, felt baby kick once or twice, but not for several days. I hate this in-between stage where you only feel occasional kicks and before the next scan. I'm sure the kicks will pick up slowly over the next couple weeks. I also have an anterior placenta, meaning placenta is at the front, so I was told I won't feel movement as easily as my other pregnancies.


----------



## Fern81

Joanna- great idea! Once I’ve received everything from my brother and sister, and I really need something else, I’ll try second hand shops or facebook. Since Friday clothing shops are open but only for the sale of winter clothes as it’s become very cold! Luckily, all basic items for age 0-3 were allowed to be sold throughout. Including clothes, formula, blankets etc. My SIL had her daughter a few days ago so I’m glad that she’ll be able to get whatever basic items she might need. Oh and I also have an anterior placenta, boo! I’ve been feeling “something” but now idk if it’s muffled movement or phantom kicks, which I’ve had since being pregnant with ds. Can’t wait for more pronounced movement! :)

I had a good laugh at your dreams. I had a nightmare that I was swimming in a dam in a national park (which I would NEVER do!!) and suddenly I was surrounded by huge, sleeping hippos. (I am scared to death of hippos, having been chased by hippo cows when we drifted to close to their calves on a boat of which the motor had just died- we got out but were almost killed.) I couldn’t get to the shore and couldn’t swim anywhere for fear of waking them- luckily I was the one who woke up!! Freaking scary.

My tummy is definitely looking like a bump for a few days now and not varying so much between bump and chubby-looking. Annddd the image is sideways again, sorry.


----------



## Flueky88

Jelly my dreams were always weird before pregnancy. They just get even weirder when pregnant lol but yes it would be nice to check on them whenever we wanted. 

Beautiful scan pic! It is so strange going to the OB now vs with my other 2. They are still allowing 1 support person at least 18 y.o. at my office. We have had pretty low number of cases thankfully. 

Joanna:rofl: I love your dream too. I'm sorry for the anterior placenta, I had one last time. I think I felt movements around 18 weeks?

Fern I love the baby consignment stores. I'm very sad that the closest one is closing in 2 weeks. Damn covid ruining everything.

I never realized hippos could be so aggressive. I'd be terrified too as they are huge animals! Love the bump and pic of your 1st.


----------



## Pineberry

Aww @jellybeanxx what a cutie you're growing! So happy that baby is doing wonderful! And you mentioned you didn't want to find out the gender, right? So I'll add you to team yellow :)

@Fern81 You're looking lovely!! That bump is definitely unmistakable!!



Flueky88 said:


> The midwife told me that the further along you are the more likely you are to have no symptoms of UTI.

It's interesting you mention that because I definitely did not have the typical UTI symptoms, like pain/burning sensation while peeing. All I had were those awful cramps. So I was surprised to hear I there was a bladder infection!

So happy to read all these replies and seeing that everyone, including our babies, is doing wonderfully! And btw I can relate to the weird dreams! I'm also having a lot of dreams about my childhood, my past and people in my past - almost like the pregnancy triggers some subconscious stuff and memories at the moment.

Not much to update here, other than that our bassinet for the first 6-8 months arrived today :) Feels so surreal to think that my little guy is gonna be laying in there in about 5 months or less.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Fern - love the bump shot, so cute! And your hippo dream does sound scary, but I did laugh a little reading it. 

Flueky - I sort of assumed that the feeling of movement would pickup as the baby got bigger but I'm glad to hear yours started around 18 weeks. Do you know if the anterior placenta causes any problems (with delivery?). My doctor mentioned that they would keep an eye on it, but didn't really elaborate.

Pine - cute bassinet! I picked up a baby rocker that both sits up and lies down (like a bassinet)... it also has a vibrate function. I thought it was small enough that I could move it around the house in different rooms but also keep it beside the bed if I wanted to. Plus it was on clearance and so it was half price :) 

Started ordering baby items over the weekend. Picked out a diaper bag and also a breast pump. Discovered a breast pump on amazon with amazing reviews... it's made of silicone and fits on one breast at a time, it draws the milk by using suction but also could just be placed on the breast for milk letdown when nursing. Plus it was only $18 CAD... which even manual hand breast pumps are around $50 CAD! It's called Haakaa if anyone is interested... some reviews said it was even better then their electric pump! From experience, I only used a manual breast pump when feeling engorged (for the 1st or 2nd month nursing) and if I felt mastitis coming on. So I know it won't be a daily item for me.


----------



## Fern81

Lol just a side note on hippos... they kill more people in Africa than lions! They are freaking dangerous and, weirdly, very fast. They are very aggressive toward humans and will happily tip your boat and bite you in half. 

Pine- love the bassinet!! Joanne that breast pump sounds interesting, I’ve seen a lot of posts about it on the Glow app.


----------



## Flueky88

Pine love the bassinet. Is it chicco? I love their products.

Joanna mine was discovered at my anatomy scan and it wasn't near my cervix so no issues from that aspect. My birth experience was as fantastic as it gets: no complications, quick, no tearing, and no pain afterwards except for the afterbirth cramps of uterus shrinking.

I put a haakaa on my registry. I debated last time but I never leaked so thought it might not work for me. I'd like to try this time though. Get an easy oz without pumping would be awesome.

For any mommas that will be getting a double electric breast pump, I highly recommend a spectra! I got the s2 but wish I'd have spent the 30 or 50 for the s1 so I wouldn't be tied down to an outlet. I have also used the medela PISA which I hated and I used the hospital grade medela for a month but wasn't impressed.


----------



## jellybeanxx

Flukey it’s brilliant you can still have someone in with you! I’m hoping we’ll be back to that here before my last scan!

Pine I’m pretty sure that’s the same side sleeper as we have! I absolutely love it!
Yes we’re not planning on finding out the sex this time. I’ve been desperately trying to work out if I can tell anything from the scan photos though (I’m open to guesses from anyone!) so will see how long I hold out :haha:

Joanna I work in breastfeeding support and so many people absolutely rave about the haaka, it’s really popular! Hopefully you love it just as much! How exciting to be buying baby things, so much fun!

Fern that’s a lovely bump!


----------



## co_fostermom

I also have a Haaka on my registry because I've heard it's fantastic. As for an electric pump I would really like the Elvie but it is $365 AFTER insurance! If I continue to work mostly from home come this fall/ winter, I'm not entirely sure that the Elvie will be necessary. We shall see. 

Jelly CUTE baby! That is a FANTASTIC picture!!!

Pine - YAY baby bassinet! I really want the Snuzpod but they are hard to get in the US.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I'm so happy to see so many people know about the Haakaa, I guess it was a good find... I'd never heard of it before now. I've been very lucky to not have any problems with breastfeeding in the past, had lots of supply... in fact I went through breast pads like crazy! So I'm mostly just going to use the Haakaa to help me just collect the letdown milk while feeding and not waste too many breast pads. 

Lower bump is sore today, not sure if baby is sitting low or if things are stretching? Just trying to stay sitting at my desk at work... walking around is a little sore. 

I hope everyone is doing well today.


----------



## Fern81

So after all these posts I had a look at the Haakaa and it looks amazing! It’s quite expensive over here though so I’m looking into similar silicone breast pumps; the Tommee Tippee one seems to get good reviews and it’s 30% the price of the Haakaa. I’m definitely getting one or the other. I want to feed and pump and collect as much as possible to get a nice supply, plus my new medical insurance covers one lc visit which I’m glad for as I really struggled with low supply last time and ended up formula feeding.


----------



## Lissy_Sweetie

Glad to see everyone is doing well. Lovely scan pic @jellybeanxx . 
I had the CVS done yesterday after it couldn’t be done on Thursday due to the placenta being in an awkward position. Just got the result and all looks normal!! Got to have a detailed scan at 16 weeks and awaiting a more thorough report in 2 weeks but so far so good!!! So relieved!! 
Also I’m having a boy!!! \\:D/


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Lissy - congratulations on the boy! and happy to hear the scan results are good.

OK ladies - we need some :pink: announcements soon! haha. So far the :blue: are taking over lol.


----------



## co_fostermom

It doesn't seem like anyone is having twins on this thread either....hmmm.


----------



## Fitz2020

Hi everyone.
So lovely to see all the scan pics. I haven’t been on in ages. We’ve been in isolation for 9 weeks now, I’m a teacher and we’ve been told school won’t the open until September so that means I won’t be back until September 2021 as I’ll take the whole year off with baby. I have a scan tomorrow week so I’m very excited about that
As it will have been 5 weeks since last scan. I was scanned every week or forthright on my first due to my Crohn’s. I’m 17 weeks as of yesterday but baby was measuring a bit ahead so will be interesting to see if they still are. I be had a very obvious bump for a few weeks now, I’m very slim but I didn’t show with my 1st until I was about 25 weeks so this time it’s much earlier, I suppose everything is looser!!!!!


----------



## Flueky88

Jelly yeah I'm thankful that he gets to attend as I know that's not the norm right now. We only have 4 active cases in a county of 60,000 ppl so I think that's great.

Co one of my coworkers bought the elvie as she had to switch to exclusively pumping. She ended up selling it within 2 weeks because it was not effective. She actually pumped at least 2 oz extra after using the elvie! If you want to be hands free, buy a pumping bra. Check your states laws but in most states mothers are guaranteed pumping breaks in a private room that may be locked and is not a bathroom.


Joanna sorry for the aches. Are you feeling better today?

Keep the girlie vibes away from me lol

Fern I supplemented with formula from day one with my 1st as she was in NICU at 1st and I only got drops of colostrum. My supply was gone by 12 weeks and was all formula fed from then on. I felt like such a failure during the whole process even though I did everything I was supposed to. I had a very successful breastfeeding journey with my 2nd with minimal supplementing. I'm actually still nursing at night. 

Lissy congrats on baby boy!!

Fitz lovely bump! That's exciting you won't be going back until Sept of next year!!!

Oh and yes that bump comes quicker. I'm shocked at mine this time.


----------



## CC94

We got our NIPT results this morning, our final addition is a healthy little GIRL!!! :cloud9:<3

:pink::blue::pink::pink:

WE’RE TEAM PINK!!!! :pink:


----------



## Fern81

Congrats on finding out the genders CC94 and Lissy!!! CC94 lol your son doesn’t look happy haha! 

And to everyone who got low risk results, that’s great. My dr phoned me yesterday to say that even though my blood results showed a higher than normal risk for abnormalities, after my NT scan (which scanned everything even the shape of the toes!) my risk has gone way down. So I’m happy! Dr says it’s weird that the blood and initial estimate showed high risk and now it’s low. However. My age and the fact that it’s an ivf baby put me into a high risk category when they do the calculations. That much both the dr and specialist explained to me. Also- with ds 1 I had low PAPP-A hormone which can be a marker for Downs especially when combined with other hormone markers, but it was at a level frequently associated with ivf babies and how they attach to the womb lining. I just had to take blood thinners and measure BP daily and I was fine. Which makes me wonder if that hormone was low again, which would have influenced my test. Idk this dr doesn’t share as many details with me as my previous dr.


----------



## Fern81

Lovely bump Fitz, glad you are still doing well despite the Crohns!

Flueky it’s reassuring to read about your bf journey with dd 2. That’s almost exactly what happened to me. I also had only drops of colostrum and my son got dehydrated, after that I was so scared of bf because I couldn’t measure how much he got and I was terrified of dehydrating or starving him. It didn’t help that I produced very little when I pumped so I kept stressing. I hope I can manage to produce enough this time so that he will be properly fed.

ETA: Day 100 for me!!


----------



## CC94

Fern81 said:


> Congrats on finding out the genders CC94 and Lissy!!! CC94 lol your son doesn’t look happy haha!
> 
> And to everyone who got low risk results, that’s great. My dr phoned me yesterday to say that even though my blood results showed a higher than normal risk for abnormalities, after my NT scan (which scanned everything even the shape of the toes!) my risk has gone way down. So I’m happy! Dr says it’s weird that the blood and initial estimate showed high risk and now it’s low. However. My age and the fact that it’s an ivf baby put me into a high risk category when they do the calculations. That much both the dr and specialist explained to me. Also- with ds 1 I had low PAPP-A hormone which can be a marker for Downs especially when combined with other hormone markers, but it was at a level frequently associated with ivf babies and how they attach to the womb lining. I just had to take blood thinners and measure BP daily and I was fine. Which makes me wonder if that hormone was low again, which would have influenced my test. Idk this dr doesn’t share as many details with me as my previous dr.

That is great news! On other boards I follow I’m seeing a lot of “higher risk” NIPT results eased by the NT testing, almost all of them I’ve noticed were eradicated by CVS/amnio - seems like NIPT has still got a way to go. Causing a lot of unnecessary heartache it seems, glad bub is looking good. :flow: Is it too late/ difficult to find a new dr? I’ve settled in the past, but really impressed with my new one. I like all info though every detail I can manage x


Thanks! He was disappointed, still thinks I’m joking and that she will end up a boy still... but he’s done much better since DH got him excited for all the father/ son privileges to come. Actually quite happy, I think he’s going to appreciate being our one & only son x


----------



## Fern81

CC- yes he’s going to have a special place :)

I didn’t have the NIPT done, it’s too expensive due no income for husband in sight for goodness knows how long, as he works in sport. The high risk was from the first tri blood screening combined with my demographics. Also, I’ve been advised not to have the amnio done so I’m not going to have any more testing; will just see if baby’s structures continue to look fine at the anatomy scan. :)


----------



## Pineberry

Aww lovely reading everyone’s updates. @Fitz2020 very cute and noticable bump!! <3 @Lissy_Sweetie Yayyy congrats on your precious lil BOY!!
@CC94 Congrats on having a baby girl!!!! :cloud9:

I have updated the front page with all the new genders/ team yellows!



Flueky88 said:


> Pine love the bassinet. Is it chicco? I love their products.

Yes, it’s chicco :) wasn’t the cheapest option in bassinets (it’s the Next2me Dream) but I really wanted a quality one with a hard mattress (a lot of the other, cheaper bassinets I looked at had reviews saying the mattress is soft / too soft - which we all know isn’t good for a newborn’s spine) as well as one that would last us a while since we plan on more babies in the future. It was also important to me that it would open at the side so I can reach baby easily during night time.

Nothing much going on here! Weather is SO lovely, I’m so bummed out all the beaches are closed :( went to the car dealership yesterday and we’re slightly undecided which model to get, but still so surreal that we’ll get a car of our own soon. So many lil roadtrips coming up once corona is gone!

Bit crampy again today, same ones I had last week with the bladder infection so probably going to get a new prescription for antibiotics. Ugh, so annoying.

Anyone else weirdly emotional lately? But not in a sad way.. I’ve teared up several times lately thinking about how much I love my lil guy, it’s ridiculous! Full on cried yesterday hahah.


----------



## Flueky88

CC congrats on team pink! I'm sure he'll come around to having another sister.

Fern will he not answers questions if you ask? If he won't answer is there any way you could see someone else? If he does answer it may be you just have to be a little direct.

I saw a NP for my 1st appt with V and she said I had a little implant bleed. I realized later she meant I had a SCH. I learned to just speak up and ask questions. I prefer honest and medical terminology from my providers rather than simplifying terms or sugar coating issues. I know not everyone is the same though.

I'm glad my story helped. I was really hoping to have a more successful journey the 2nd time. The thing I regret the most in my 2nd journey is not seeking help sooner because I was told in hospital she didn't have ties. Well lo and behold at 5 months, posterior tongue, lip, and cheek ties. I had a fair amount of pain in the beginning but improved at 3 months. She also was gaining appropriately, had enough wet diapers so I assumed I was just a wimp. I actually went to the ibclc at 5 months because my pump output was slowly declining each week. If you have any questions or concerns feel free to reach out to me via the thread or pm.

Pine yes I wish I could get chicco everything but a little too pricy for me on that. 

Is there any vehicle you are really interested in? 

Sometimes I nearly tear up for no reason. I hardly cry at anything. I tend to cry or get sad over sad moments in movies or shows even cartoons. I also get quicker to anger. I don't enjoy that aspect.


AFM our dryer messed up last night but DH was able to fix. The belt came off. The dryer will be 10 y.o. this summer. We were hoping to wait to buy new washer and dryer until after we move into our new home....which we need to sell ours 1st (we haven't put up for sale yet d/t covid). So hopefully no other issues until then. 

Symptoms seem to be improving. I still have nausea and loads of food aversions. Had my first "weird" craving. French fries with sour cream on them. It was so good. My husband just shook his head but he isn't a sour cream fan.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Fitz - good to see you back and glad the chron's isn't affecting you as much now. Your bump looks about the same size as mine at the minute.

CC94 - Congrats on the :pink: announcement. We finally have 1 in team pink :)

Fern - so happy to hear that your baby is now at a lower risk for Down's.

Pine - Yay for new car shopping, such an exciting time. We picked up our car seat and stroller set from a friend yesterday, we have yet to try and fit the car seat in between our 2 kids booster seats.. hoping they all fit because we don't have much choice for the next year. We have just over a 1 year left on our leased car and then we want to trade it in for a mini van... so the kids might be a bit squished in the back for about a year but we will make it work.

Flueky - sorry the nausea/aversions is lingering... mine was still around at 12 weeks, but now at 16 weeks its gone. Hopefully your at the tail end. As for cravings... I've got a new one each day it seems. Yesterday someone at work said the word 'cake' and now cake has been on my mind since then! haha.

AFM - sore lower belly is gone, must have been some stretching or round-ligament pain. Everything pregnancy wise seems to be going well, so can't really complain.

How is everyone doing being stuck at home? I know some of you are in complete lock down and other's are just advised to stay home as much as possible. I'm lucky that I can leave and go to work... but DH and the kids are going stir crazy. Take care everyone!


----------



## Lissy_Sweetie

@Fern81 I have lower hormone as well - but they compared it to my previous pregnancies and it was slightly higher this time - but that combined with the higher NT put me at high risk. But thankfully the CVS came back clear so far, but I am having another scan at 16 weeks to check all is ok. Will you have another scan around then too? Glad yours has come back lower risk now though - such a stressful time when in between not knowing xx 

Thanks for all the congrats, I love how supportive this group is. You’re all lovely x


----------



## AzureOrchid

Congrats to those with gender reveals lately!! I'm 100% on team pink for this little one and convinced myself since day one it was a girl, while my partner is hoping so hard for a boy. One of us is going to be quite disappointed. Very impatiently waiting for my 20w scan to find out the gender. Only what... six and a half weeks to go :shock: 

So glad to hear everyone is doing well! Love hearing about the wild dreams, too :) 

My bump is definitely getting more pronounced each day and it's crazy how stretched I feel right now. Thank goodness for bio oil. Had to get my partner to give me some shirts to get me by until this move is over since none of mine fit. Also had to order some maternity undies that are a bit bigger (lol) and lower cut and what a difference. So much more comfy! I got a set from Intimate Portal on Amazon.. cheap and they definitely do the trick. Feel like I'm going to be a whale at this point if I'm already feeling like this and still a few days shy of hitting the 2nd tri lol

Started looking at getting a registry together this week and holy moly is it overwhelming for a FTM! So many things to look at and compare. I don't even know where to start. Definitely appreciate the recommendations on the breast pumps from everyone - that helps!! 

Does anyone have any suggestions to help with quenching thirst? I have been struggling with that this week... water is getting so boring and doesn't seem to help much. Juice is just so sugary. So thirsty all the time....... which I probably wouldn't be if I wasn't peeing constantly :lol: At least it seems that the nausea is finally going away!! YAY!! What a brutal first tri! 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend!! :)


----------



## Pineberry

Flueky88 said:


> Is there any vehicle you are really interested in?
> 
> .

Yes! Our initial choice was a Ford (like a Fiesta or Focus), but then we did some research online and read a lot of good things about VW (Volkswagen) and that it's better in terms of quality etc. than Ford. So we checked out the VW dealership near our place and have our eyes on the Polo. Their service was also much much friendlier than at the Ford dealership! 

Hope your dryier stays put for a while longer! And how good that your SO was able to fix it. Nothing like a man who can fix stuff in the house. It's just one of those things I love about men!! Also, hope your symptoms improve very soon! Almost second trimester for you! :) 

@Joannaxoxo I definitely think that the belly soreness you had was your abdomen stretching and expanding. I had exactly the same thing especially in week 16. It wasn't really painful per se, just uncomfortable. From what I've read, weeks 16-18 are also really common times to have growing/ stretching pains.

@AzureOrchid Oooh I hadn't realized it is your first baby too!! And now you've convinced me to maybe buy some maternity undies too. I didn't really know what was the point of them as they seem like normal underwear, but it makes sense that a lower cut is more comfortable! 

Totally get you regarding baby stuff and how it's overwhelming at first. It definitely took me quite some time to put together all my amazon lists (all private). It helped me divide them into categories such as "Sleeping & relaxing", "Toys, learning & reading", "Baby Care" (with products like oils, creams, diapers, rash creams etc.) and so on. I have slowly bought off different items from each list every month. And oh boy, I spent hours and hours doing research on baby items, reading the reviews on amazon, comparing between competitors. But it was worth it because I now have picked out good stuff that is backed up by positive reviews, a good overview of everything I need and just need to buy off all the items from my lists until October. 

I'm also super thirsty, but water is pretty much all I've been drinking for years now so I don't really get tired of it or anything, but I DO recommend squeezing the juice of a fresh lemon into your water here and there. Or you could also put a few slices of cucumber into your water battle. Love that stuff. ALSO! I've been making healthy iced teas (i.e. a glass jar of Green tea + lemon slices + basil + ginger, or just regular fruit tea) and I sooo recommend. So refreshing especially because it's getting warmer out, and it's healthy too!


----------



## AzureOrchid

@Pineberry ohhh that sounds delicious! I may have to give that a try :) Will also try adding some more lemons into the mix. I recently discovered this superb sparkling lemonade at a local vegan place that I order from every so often and it is so darn good. 

Thanks for sharing how you built your lists out! That definitely helps!! :) 

It's also nice that we're starting to make progress on stores reopening and what-not right now. I love the online reviews but definitely want to be able to mess around in person with certain big ticket items before committing. Fingers crossed things keep going in the right direction.


----------



## Fern81

@AzureOrchid I’ve personally found sparkling water much more quenching than regular water, I also second what Pineberry said to add lemon/lime or cucumber slices or mint to a jug of water and chill it in the fridge. Strawberries or other berries in water are also delish!

My bump is growing at an alarming rate! Also- his name is picked out! 
As for lockdown, we are basically still in very hard lockdown with only a handful of people allowed back at work even though our death toll is not even 200 yet. Idk how the government thinks this country will survive financially as South Africa was on the brink of a recession already. I’m sooooo stressed as I have no idea when husband will be allowed to continue coaching sport. The government made funds available for sport as a department but only for professional players and professional referees, not any coaches. They are trying to source some money from charity organizations atm. My salary is nowhere near enough to cover our house and car payments etc, very worried about our ability to keep paying medical insurance (which is an absolute essential esp in pregnancy). We are living off of credit and loans right now... and in debt from ivf. My parents have said they will help out financially so that we can try to keep the house but they are both retired so they only have their pension to help out with. Basically everyone we know is in the same boat! At least I have the income from teaching to buy groceries and pay a few debit orders.


----------



## Flueky88

Joanna stay at home order was lifted over a week ago. Things aren't normal but they are better, when I looked Friday we only had 1 active case in our county. 

Azure I hope you get your little girl. As for thirst, maybe some Pedialyte? 

Pine oh I've heard nice things about VW. The only downside I've heard is parts or repairs are expensive here. Not many dealerships in my area either.

Yes I'm so thankful DH is handy. He fixed my apartment door that I had to break into once because I didn't have my keys. I was both amazed and saddened I could bust the door open. I actually was able to get the deposit back too :)

Fern I'm so sorry for the financial woes. I hope he gets paid so that it will help you guys.

AFM symptoms are improving. I was able to eat more this weekend. When I weighed Tuesday I hadn't gained any which is typical of me in 1st tri. I will definitely gain in 2nd tri so not worried.


----------



## Pineberry

Fern - Yay for baby boy's name being picked out! We had both a boy's and a girl's name picked out when we were just TTC, so when we found out it's a boy and we started calling him his name, it made me feel so much more connected to my little one :)

Flueky - Glad symptoms are improving! What a relief :)

I managed to go for my first run ever since becoming pregnant!!! :wohoo:
My SO has been going on more runs lately so I thought I'd join him, as I was planning on becoming more active again anyway.

It was only semi-successful because of that damn consistent pressure on my bladder. Had to stop several times to pee, and then just couldn't keep going because the bladder pressure became too much. Even after peeing, as soon as I'm running for like 2 minutes, it starts again. #-o

Did a light leg-workout at home afterward with a resistance band! Feels so good!


----------



## co_fostermom

Pine - can I suggest Toyota or Honda? We've also been really happy with our Jeeps. VW and Audi's are SUPER over-engineered, which means they take heavier maintenance, are harder to maintain (when changing the oil, etc.) and require special tools to replace brakes and other basic parts that need replacing every so often. If you can always afford to take it to a mechanic who is familiar with German-made vehicles, that's great (they will charge extra), but I guarantee you that it will end up costing you thousands in the long run. I know this because my husband, his dad, and both his grandpas were raised as mechanics and DH and I have personally had experience trying to maintain VWs and Audis (they are basically the same brand) and we will never purchase either brand again. A Toyota will run FOREVER, doesn't cost as much to maintain and are fantastic vehicles. Honda is along the same lines, though I've heard won't last quite as long as Toyota, or is a little pricier to maintain in the long run, but nothing compared to VW/ Audi. I will agree that Ford's are not built to last anymore.


----------



## co_fostermom

Fern - that's really hard. I've heard that most African countries are suffering badly right now - not from Covid, but from the economic impacts of locking down to prevent Covid. In Uganda, people are starving to death because they can't make a living and can't buy/ make food. I'm sorry you are dealing with these types of repercussions. When I think about that sort of thing, I get so p/ o'd when I see whiney Americans storming state capitols with assault rifles. We do NOT have it bad. Not by a long shot. I hope the rest of the world knows that those brats represent a very small portion of our population and that most of us over in the US are trying to follow rules and take necessary precautions.


----------



## Flueky88

Pine something that may or may not help is leaning forward while peeing to make sure you empty your bladder (that may not be an issue at all yet though). I usually have to during 3rd tri but I've already had to start doing it :(


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Foster & Pine - Personal experience with a FORD... we had the FORD Escape SUV, the engine was good and wasn't too costly to repair... however, the damn thing rusted so badly it wasn't able to be fixed (whole frame rusted up)... it was only a 2008 vehicle! My mom just replaced her car (it was a Toyota)... which lasted 19 years!! Also, my sister bought a brand new VW car... it was difficult and expensive to repair, so she didn't go with that vehicle again. So I second Foster's advise... Honda and Toyota are good vehicles.

Does anyone else finding their back is sore after sleeping? I don't remember this in my last 2 pregnancies (even at 3rd trimester). I am a side sleeper and I've tried using pillows to support my belly at the front but I think the pillows are preventing me from shifting from one side to the other in my sleep... so I'm waking up very sore from being in the same position for several hours. I have a feeling this baby is sitting in my belly differently then the other two babies... perhaps it has to do with the anterior placenta and maybe baby is sitting further into my back?? Did those who've had anterior placenta's find this and did you get back labour?


----------



## co_fostermom

Joanna - I obviously have no experience with labor, but I can tell you that I have a full pregnancy pillow (the kind that wraps around the back and front when you're on your side, and it makes a big difference for me with back pain because I can kind of lean back into the pillow and be supported but still be on my side. Amazon has some decent prices on full pillows. Mine is Queen Rose brand (I think). Don't know if it'll help your situation though because I really haven't had that much back pain. But maybe it's because the pillow has been helping that? I also have a chiropractor I see about once per month because of a back issue I had before I got pregnant.


----------



## Fern81

Thanks for the support and letting me vent. Africa really is suffering financially and lots of people here are rioting because they are hungry, breaking into stores for food, looting food parcel distribution vans; lots of people are not getting food parcels due to corruption & municipal officials hoarding food parcels for themselves or selling it; most people are out of a job and especially the poorest people are *really* suffering. Our greatest problem is socio-economic, not the virus. I predict that people are going to start rioting/violence will break out in a larger scale before too long... 
anyway, other than that we are helpless. 

Anyway, enough of that. 

Flueky you’re lucky that you haven’t picked up weight! I’m going for my 16 week appointment next week and DREADING that scale!

Pine I agree having a name is a great connection and bonding factor. I can’t wait until my baby “A” is born! In fact I dream about holding him.

Joanna I also have an anterior placenta but not feeling back pain yet. Hope you find some relief!

For the moms who are a few years older with a second/third etc baby... do you feel a lot older physically with this pregnancy or is it just me?? Lol I’m 38 now, will be 39 when A comes. With ds1 I was 4 years younger. I was gardening, house was always spotless, did the whole nursery myself, painting etc, and this time I feel old and tired with little energy lol!!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Fern I’m 37, I was 29 when I first fell pregnant with my eldest (30 when he was born) and I do feel a difference. I think being under lockdown is having an impact as well. I just feel constantly drained!

Pine well done on managing that run! I had the same issue with needing to wee all the time in my last pregnancy. It would take a few attempts to leave the house because I kept having to go back to wee again! I agree that leaning forward can help get the bladder emptied, or standing up and sitting back down again helped sometimes too!

Joanna I wake up achey too! I always do in pregnancy though. I had an anterior placenta with my first but didn’t have back labour. I have an anterior placenta this time too. I sleep with a pillow between my knees as I find that more comfortable.

I had my consultant appointment yesterday (over the phone). They’re not doing glucose tolerance tests at the moment as they don’t want women being in hospital for the time it takes to do them due to the virus. So I had an hba1c at booking in that was fine and I’ll have another one at 28 weeks and that will be it as far as being tested for GD! I’ll also have growth scans because, to quote the consultant, I “make small babies” so that might pick up on issues. I’m a bit nervous about it all and will be continuing with the GD diet anyway even though I’m being treated as non diabetic. If the growth scans are all fine, I’ll be considered low risk and returned to midwife led care. Luckily I have an excellent midwife (same from my last pregnancy) and I trust her a lot more than the consultants anyway.


----------



## Flueky88

Joanna no back soreness after sleeping. Just if I've been very active wth the girls. I didn't have back labor with my anterior placenta. I did have some back pain during 2nd tri. A physical therapist told me about a stretch I could do and it was a godsend! You lie on your back and bring your knees towards your chest (kinda like frog legs) then slowly move your legs but not rest of your body side to side. It really gives a great stretch to pesky back pain. I honestly only had that back pain for a couple weeks in 2nd tri with my anterior placenta. The most pain I had when I had anterior placenta was from late 2nd tri til the end with lots of pelvic pressure. I fet like I had a bowling ball in my pelvis essentially. I really don't think that had anything to do with placenta placement though. 

Fern I'm too scared to step on scale this week with my improved appetite. Don't be jealous, I gain 8 to 9 lbs in a month during 2nd tri. It happened both times. 

That is seriously scary what's going on. I hope that you and your family stay safe during this madness.

First tri fatigue has been awful during both my 2nd and 3rd time. I think it's partly worse because I have little one(s) to care for which can take all I have. I also had insomnia some this time. I'm slowly doing more around the house. For refetence I got pregnant at 28, 30, and 31(almost 32).

Jelly glad that you seem to not have GD but I'd say it's a good idea you are eating as if you do. I'm absolutely amazed though. Food aversions have been so bad this time there is no way I coud have chose to eat a healthy diet. I ate some healthy things but not majority.

I'm also curious what they constitute as making small babies. Do you mind me asking what your babies were when born? Mine were 5lb 13oz (born early) and 6lb 4oz.

Omg I did something soooo stupid yesterday. I was backing into my parking spot at home. I hit the park button but apparently not fully......my van slowly backed into garage door. The girls and I were okay, van has minor scuff that should buff out. Garage door will need to be replaced. Hoping we can just get the door itself replaced. The track looks fine. I just can't believe I did that. Oh well.


----------



## jellybeanxx

Flueky I’m glad you and the girls are okay and there’s not much damage to your van! I think you can definitely blame baby brain for that one!
All I wanted to eat when the nausea was bad was salad and I’d have a little feta cheese for the protein so that was doable. When I was diagnosed at 13 weeks with DS2, I had to go for a heart scan for him as raised blood sugars in early pregnancies can cause issues there. So the thought of that kept me going with being careful how I ate. It was tricky at times though!
My eldest was 6lb 3oz and I was induced at 38 weeks. No one mentioned anything about it at the time but when I was pregnant with my second, they made a growth chart for him and told me that my eldest was borderline low birth weight. They worked it out based on a few things so I don’t think it’s just the weight. My second was 7lb 2oz and that was a spontaneous labour at 39 weeks.


----------



## Flueky88

Jelly thank you. I know it could have been much worse, but still feel silly. 

I know they say boys are supposed to weigh more. Was just curious as I know my girls were petite but nothing was really said that they were small. Well dd1 but she was pretty big for her gestational age. My fundal height it usually only a week behind once they start measuring (28 weeks I think).


----------



## co_fostermom

Flueky that sounds like something I would do right now. I'm glad you are all okay. Hope you are able to get the garage door fixed soon and cheaply! Just chalk it up to Baby wanting to redecorate lol. I blame so much on this baby! :haha:

I'm predicted to have small babies because I have half a uterus. I'm really hoping to make it to 38 weeks. Pretty much since week 7 this baby has been measuring a bit ahead, so it makes me wonder if he's going to outgrow the space before he's truly ready to come out. My brothers and I weren't super big though - they were each 7lbs something and I was 6lbs 10oz. Apparently I was that small and also a month late. They finally induced my mom after so long but I think they waited because I probably wasn't measuring big enough at her due date. I'm guessing that will also influence my baby's birth weight but I don't know. DH was a huge baby (although apparently he was only 7 or 8lbs but his head was the same size as his grandma's).


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning All.

Sorry I haven't replied to some of the suggestions that you all gave me for the sore back from sleeping. I'm lucky to not have any pain during the day, it just seems to be first thing in the morning. Thanks for the suggestions, I might look for one of those big body pillows... my only concern is that it'll take up too much room in our bed for poor DH lol. 

Been super busy at work this week and I usually don't have chance to check BNB at home (too hard to do on my phone)... so I haven't gotten much chance to check in with you all. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Pineberry

Flueky88 said:


> Pine something that may or may not help is leaning forward while peeing to make sure you empty your bladder (that may not be an issue at all yet though). I usually have to during 3rd tri but I've already had to start doing it :(




jellybeanxx said:


> I agree that leaning forward can help get the bladder emptied, or standing up and sitting back down again helped sometimes too!

Thanks ladies, I’ll give that a shot!

@co_fostermom Wow you do seem to know quite a bit about cars! :) Thanks for the recommendations! I have heard about being VW parts being expensive, so we’ll definitely take that into consideration. We’re actually going to my SO’s parents tomorrow again as they have a car place near them that has a lot of new cars on sale right now that we’ll visit on Friday. So I’ll be on the lookout for a Toyota as well (hopefully they have models under 20K). Though it looks like at least for now, we have our eyes set on the Seat Arona. But we’ll see on Friday!


Not much to update here - ordered some more maternity clothes, one package of which arrived today. Never thought how life saving they would be. Getting really massive these days. Also can’t believe I am soon 20 weeks, like howwwww does time go by so fast!


Still listening to my little one several times a day. Honestly, the best part of my days at the moment are my one cup of coffee with whipped cream, and hearing my lil guy’s heartbeat + wiggling around in there. :dance:


Anyone else have their anatomy scan booked yet (sorry if I missed it)? I have mine next Wednesday so in exactly a week. Will be 20w+4. It’s heavily doubtful that partners will be allowed into the room again by then and my SO is currently super down about it especially because it’s such a huge and important scan :( I feel so bad for him.


----------



## co_fostermom

I have my anatomy scan booked for June 10th - I'll be 20w+3 that day. Next OB appointment will be on May 26th - I'll be 18 weeks. I need to buy maternity summer clothes. I am severely lacking in that department, which means I need to bite the bullet and buy a maternity swim suit because we go to the beach a lot. Those things are SO expensive though. 

Does anyone have any experience with dry/ flaky nipples? This is a new thing for me that started about a month ago but then went away and then came back this week. It doesn't bother me (it's not uncomfortable or I don't notice it until I see it) but I didn't realize that was a thing. Should I get nipple butter now? I'm just concerned that if my nipples are getting dry now, what will they be like when a baby is sucking on them?


----------



## Flueky88

Joanna hope you get relief soon. 

Pine mine isn't schedule yet, but i suspect it'll be June 29th as that's 4 weeks from my next appt. I'm sorry it's looking like DH won't be able to attend. 

Co have you checked Target or old navy for maternity swimsuits. I've heard they are cute and cheap. 

Try some coconut oil on your nipples. If not you could always buy some lanolin. Your nipples will get tougher, having a good latch though is super important. Oh and it may be just hormones causing them to be dry right now


----------



## Pineberry

@co_fostermom Ooh yes I definitely had dry (and itchy) nipples for a while a few weeks ago. I put coconut oil on them and it made it better but it took a while. I wouldn’t spend money on nipple butter just yet (I’m planning on buying it for when after baby gets here), they’re so expensive and coconut oil and/or vaseline helps just as much!

Just checked my hospital’s website and they allow partners again at ultrasounds! Omg! We’re sooo happy!!!


----------



## Fern81

Co_foster yep maybe it’s just hormones and hopefully it will not be a problem when bf, I agree with Flueky keep them well moisturized regardless, hope they feel better. My facial skin has done a 180 from oily and very spotty, to very dry and itchy. And itchy nipples all of a sudden. Pregnancy symptoms can be weird!!

Pine my 16 week checkup and u/s is next Thursday, the day after your scan. No partners allowed. I can imagine how upsetting it must be for your s/o. I keep thinking how I would have felt if I had a pregnant female partner and couldn’t attend our baby’s ultrasounds. It’s very sad! 
Last time I went for my appointment with the gynae, they mentioned that I will book my hospital tour, register at the hospital for the birth, and find out about prenatal classes on the day of my 16 week scan. I wonder what they have planned for prenatal classes, are any of you doing an online class perhaps? I also wonder if they will still do a hospital tour but I doubt it. For my previous birth, they showed me around l&d, showed me the nursery, labour wards, etc. I enjoyed it! This delivery will be at a new hospital though as my previous gynae has emigrated and my new gynae is affiliated with a different hospital. I was looking forward to the tour, it helps if you are in labour and know what to expect. Well I will find out next week!

Joanna have you started to feel baby a bit? I thought I’d have to wait until much later with this anterior placenta but I think I can feel him along the sides and at the bottom of my bump! My son keeps trying to “feel the baby” and ends up wobbling my tummy & laughing.


----------



## Fern81

Cross posted with you Pineberry, glad they’re allowing him!!


----------



## AzureOrchid

@Fern81 how exciting to have a name picked out!! So sorry to hear about what you’re going through, though. 

@Flueky88 that’s great about your symptoms improving. It’s crazy what a difference the second trimester makes! I’m still in disbelief that things are this much better. I’m sorry to hear about your garage door incident! Glad to hear everyone is okay, though. Things happen! 

@Pineberry that’s so great about going for a jog! I’m looking forward to the nicer weather around the corner here and going to start going for walks. Would loooove to be able to toss in a jog or two. 

@Joannaxoxo I’ve been having back issues lately, too! I find towards the end of the day, sitting on the couch or laying down gets it so uncomfortable (very lower back and hips). I hobble more than I walk! I seem fine by morning and good most of the day. It’s strange. I’m hoping getting more exercise and getting back into yoga will help. 

@co_fostermom ohhh I’ve been eyeing those pillows ever since conception! My partner dreads me bringing one in (he already hates the one body pillow I use) but I think that’ll help so much. I also toss/turn so much at night and bringing the pillow with me each time so I can keep it between my knees gets rather annoying! Thanks for sharing the brand you have! There are so many to choose from.

@jellybeanxx that must be a big help having a midwife you know and trust going through this with you again! 

AFM - Had my family doctor appt this morning (in person) along with my OBGYN appt over the phone afterwards. Gained 4lbs since last time, which is great since I lost about that much, if not more, from the nausea. Seem to be measuring normal and actually got to hear the baby for the first time today! It was so cool! I feel so bad that my partner couldn’t join me for that. He’s starting to get a bit down that he’s missing out on all this great stuff. 

My OBGYN confirmed that my tests came back negative for NT and what-not, so yay! I absolutely love this OB office so much as they’re so incredibly helpful. My family doctor has been less than stellar in that department, definitely a big difference between the two. 

I get to book my anatomy scan tomorrow for some time at or after 18 weeks. I’m seeing my OBGYN at 20w so thinking I might get it done at 19w so it’s taken care of before I get in there. Super excited to find out the gender!! We’re hoping by then that my partner will be allowed to come in. The technician seemed hopeful last time we spoke and things are starting to open up around here soon so fingers crossed!!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Azure glad to hear your tests came back okay and you got to hear baby! Sounds like a good day!

Pine it’s brilliant that your partner will be able to go with you to your scan! It’s so hard for them to be missing out at the moment.

Can’t believe we’re getting to the point of 20 week scans! Mine is booked for 22nd June which still feels like a while off but time goes so fast at the moment.
The midwife thinks there’s a chance they might allow partners by then. Things change so quickly at the moment. Who knows! I’ve told my husband that if he’s able to come to the scan and still wants to know the sex, then we can find out (the curiosity is getting to me) but now he can’t decide! He thinks it’ll be nice for the kids to know in advance but we’re both torn between wanting to find out because we’re nosey and wanting to experience finding out at the birth. 
Whenever I’m pregnant, I tend to be a little more anxious and my brain finds something random to focus all that anxiety on. With DS2, it was whether I should buy a new pram or use the old one. I obsessed over it for WEEKS! This time it’s finding out the sex. I’m driving myself mad :shrug:
On a positive note, all my screening tests came back low risk.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Fern81 said:


> Joanna have you started to feel baby a bit? I thought I’d have to wait until much later with this anterior placenta but I think I can feel him along the sides and at the bottom of my bump! My son keeps trying to “feel the baby” and ends up wobbling my tummy & laughing.

Fern - I haven't felt a thing yet. I'm a little concerned as I am 18 weeks on Saturday. I've felt 1 'kick' that I think was baby but can't be sure. I have my monthly OB visit Tuesday next week so I'll bring up the concern... we will also listen to the heart beat which will help reassure me. I will have my 20 week ultrasound in a couple weeks too... hoping baby is good and can't wait to find out the gender. Should I be concerned that I literally feel nothing... not even any butterfly fickler feelings. I'm sure by the 20 week ultrasound with my other pregnancies I was feeling regular movement.


----------



## co_fostermom

Joanna - maybe call your doctor and ask? If you're concerned they can always help put your mind at ease, or at least schedule a quick appointment to check the heartbeat. In the meantime, I would definitely recommend getting a doppler app on your phone (assuming you have a smart phone). The premium apps are definitely better but it might help ease your worries if you hear a heartbeat at home. Or you can order an actual doppler. It's really whatever you think will help. Nowadays I do whatever I can to help my stress levels.


----------



## Flueky88

Pine wonderful news that he can attend! Yay!!

Azure glad things went well at appt and with OB. I hope that your partner can attend your anatomy scan. It's such an awesome scan :)

Jelly great news that your results are low risk!!! Oh and..... if it's bothering you that much, find out the gender:wink: hehe I'm a bad influence.

Joanna I didn't feel any flutters with my 2nd until 18 weeks and I think I was closer to 21 weeks before it became more regular. I may have felt some movements last week but nothing this week so thinking it wasn't baby. I heard baby with doppler Tuesday too. So I don't think it's concerning because of anterior placenta.


----------



## jellybeanxx

Joanna I think there’s a massive range of normal for feeling first movements, even between different pregnancies. Is your placenta at the front? That can make it harder to feel baby. 

Flueky haha I’m soooo tempted, it’ll depend on if my husband is allowed at the 20 week scan, we’ll decide then. At the moment though I think it’s just how I’m channeling my anxiety, so I’m worried if I do find out the sex, I’ll just find something else to constantly think about. Maybe this is the best option :haha:


----------



## co_fostermom

Can we talk round ligament pain? I thought I had experienced it earlier this pregnancy, standing up after sitting for a while, but I stood up a few minutes ago and holy h**l. It wasn't so much a sharp stabbing pain as it was a very intense, powerful cramp that lasted maybe 30 seconds and then went away, but I couldn't stand up straight when it happened and was basically doubled over for a minute. Round ligament pain? Or something else? Should I be concerned?


----------



## Fern81

Co_foster was it one-sided? Or maybe on both sides? If it’s on the side (feels like it goes a bit toward the hip bones) then it’s most likely round ligament pain. Can be very sore!

Joanna the specialist that I saw at 12 weeks said with the anterior placenta I will most likely not feel much before 20 weeks even though it’s not my first pregnancy. If that’s any consolation? And I haven’t been able to hear any heartbeat (except my own lol) with the babybeats app, I assume it’s as the placenta is in the way. I’m not going to buy a doppler in any case.

Flueky I forgot- do/did you also have an anterior placenta?

Jelly I’m also a bad influence but if I were you I’d find out if it’s going to bother you! If you find out now it will also be a surprise... just sooner ;) but good luck with your decision!

So we remain in hard lockdown. Which MIGHT be eased in stages for certain low-risk areas of the country at the end of May. Similar to what NZ is doing but way stricter. We’ve moved from stage 5 to stage 4 but all it means is that very, very few people have been allowed to start working and the rest of us are still locked up in all regards. I’m in a big city so we’re in a ton of trouble for most of us getting our jobs back since high-risk areas will not be easing lockdown! However, we are breaking it next week Sunday and will go to my parents’ for a gender & name reveal party. My sister and her family will join via Zoom. We’re not allowed to see family or friends AT ALL but basically everyone I know has started sneaking in a visit here or there to see their closest family after 2 months of hard lockdown! 

Anyone else have a virtual/real life gender reveal planned?


----------



## Flueky88

Jelly haha, yeah after anatomy scan, my big focus is reaching viability, then to3rd tri, and get a bit anxious about preterm labor. I had a few extra dr appt last time due to irregular contractions. I think I was 3cm and can't remember about effaced (I think 100%) at my 39 week appt. Anywho excited either way for your scan.

Co, I can't quite remember but I think rlp was more intense the farther I got. It still wasn't too bad with my 1st. Much stronger with 2nd and 3rd. It has seemed more intense than it originally started this pregnancy.

Fern I did for sure with my 2nd and not sure this time. My ultrasound at 11 weeks wasn't medical so they won't tell you things like that, I think because they can't "diagnose"and it's being performed at my OB office. I guess I won't find out until my anatomy scan. I do suspect it's a possibilty this time since I've not felt movement.

Sorry things are still a mess there in SA. I can't imagine what you are going through. I hope you enjoy seeing family. 

We are planning on using fireworks to announce gender to our family. That is, if we can find what we need at the fireworks store. If you purchase online it's like $200 shipping due to being hazardous material. Or you can purchase $500 worth and forgo shipping fee.... yeah no thanks. If that doesn't work then I'm not sure. I should probably talk back up plan with DH.


Oh forgot to update earlier. So it looks like I'll be taking the makena injections again as they are still fda approved. It was successful for me and the side effects were 100% worth it (rash, itchy arms). I'm relieved as I don't want another preterm labor. Want to avoid any NICU time. So I should get my 1st one on the 1st. I'm hoping they will let me have a coworker give again like they allowed last time. Don't want to worry about scheduling weekly visits to office for 20 weeks.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Fern - thanks for the reassurance on the possibility of no movement before 20 weeks. I'll still be asking my doctor on Tuesday. 

Foster - what Doppler apps do you recommend... I have an apple phone and I searched last night for an app but the reviews on all of them were awful. I might try the app that Fern mentioned... 'Babybeats'. Also, sorry about the round ligament pain ... I have only noticed rlp if I move suddenly in a certain position... I think rlp can vary from person to person and pregnancy to pregnancy. 

Gender reveal: I think we are going to purchase one of those gender reveal balloons. I will find out the gender at my next ultrasound (no date set) but it will be before the end of May. I'm planning to go home and fill the balloon with the correct gender confetti and then will have DH and and kids pop it to find out. I'm going to film it and send it to our family. 

My daughter (6 years old) is just so excited for this baby. She kisses my stomach every day and asks how baby is doing. She can't wait to help dress the baby (pick out the clothing) and assist with diaper changes/feeding/bathing, etc. We got the stroller and car seat last week, she wanted to play with the stroller and push her stuffies in it... I can just picture her wanting to push baby in the stroller when we go on walks. <3


----------



## Fern81

I just realized we have 3 scans in a row next week... @Joannaxoxo Tuesday, @Pineberry Wednesday and me Thursday:)

Joanna Pineberry mentioned a while ago that she found her baby’s heartbeat with shell babybeats (if I remember correctly?) that’s why I downloaded the app. Like I said I can hear my own heartbeat well with it. But not my baby’s. Maybe when he gets bigger and in positions where he turns away from the placenta? Will see.

My son is also being so cute about the baby. He loves my biology textbooks and frequently asks to see the sketches of a baby in a womb. He talks to his brother by speaking into my bellybutton haha! I wonder how he will be once baby arrives. I hope he’s not too jealous.


----------



## Pineberry

Fern81 said:


> Joanna Pineberry mentioned a while ago that she found her baby’s heartbeat with shell babybeats (if I remember correctly?) that’s why I downloaded the app. Like I said I can hear my own heartbeat well with it. But not my baby’s. Maybe when he gets bigger and in positions where he turns away from the placenta? Will see.

I’m not sure about how accurate the app is anymore (which is why I ended up ordering a real doppler), I thought it was legit first but then I realized I was only able to hear what sounded like bub’s heartbeat if my phone case was on :confused: as soon as I took the case off (which the instructions say to do) I couldn’t make out any heartbeat at all.

Also, I then tested it on SO’s belly and the same fast rhythm occured (what I thought was babe’s heartbeat when I used it on me), LOL. So not 100% sure tbh! Getting a real doppler was the best decision for sure :) 

I hope all you ladies are doing wonderfully!

20 weeks today!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Fitz2020

Cute bump @Pineberry 
Lovely to read back on all messages.
I had a scan on Thursday. I was 18 + 2 but baby measuring 19+6!!!! I always measured small on last pregnancy so this is surprising especially with my Crohn’s. Baby is like a little acrobat in there! We’re team green so not finding out again!


----------



## wantingagirl

:hi: ladies just wanted to check in on all of you, miss you!


----------



## AzureOrchid

Awww what a cute bump Pineberry and great ultrasound pics Fitz!! 

That's also absolutely adorable how some of your little ones are all excited for the baby to come! Hope they keep feeling that way once the baby comes :) 

I don't want to rain on any parade but I'm hesitant on those apps. They remind me of those x-ray ones that are out there and phones definitely cannot perform x-rays. Not sure how a phone could possibly hear the heartbeat without the proper doppler technology to do so. They do sound fun, though!

As for gender reveal plans... I'm currently thinking we might do a gender reveal cake. Hopefully by mid to late June we can have a small family gathering but, if not, I may still do a cake and share virtually. I mostly just want to bake and eat some cake now that my appetite is picking back up lol


----------



## jellybeanxx

Azure I agree about the apps. I’m very skeptical of them too! I look forward to seeing what cake you bake. I reckon if you’re going to do your reveal like that, then you should definitely get lots of cake practise in between now and then :lol:

Pine lovely looking bump!

Fitz glad the scan went well and those are some lovely scan photos! Looks like baby is doing some impressive yoga moves.

wantingagirl :hi: how’s it going?

Is anyone else getting lots of skin related issues? I’ve had two rashes, both gone now. First time it was loads of red spots over my bump. Didn’t feel uncomfortable and went within a couple of days. My husband reckons it was heat rash. Then a few nights ago I couldn’t sleep at all because I had a really itchy rash on my right foot. It’s gone now! I’m also getting lots of freckles and brown patches. I’m getting sunburnt really easily too no matter how careful I am. It was cloudy and not very warm yesterday. I was outside for a walk for maybe an hour and my chest was burnt! I had to sleep with an ice pack as it was so prickly. I’m quite pale anyway but this is extreme even for me. I had sunscreen on! I think I’m just going to have to keep covered or indoors for the rest of summer!
Managed to develop a ringing in my ear today as well. My body is doing some crazy stuff :haha:


----------



## Fern81

Quick update- had to go to er this morning for severe heart palpitations and abdominal pain brought on by emotional trauma (husband) baby is ok but my heart is not. Even with meds my heart rate is still 103. They were very worried about my stress levels, I couldn’t breathe so was allowed to take my mask off. On bed rest for 2 days and back to dr tomorrow, have to see my psychiatrist to hear if she can subscribe meds for the psychiatric damage. At least baby looks ok. Will see more on Thursday at my scan
Husband didn’t ask/doesn’t know what is wrong and why I went to er (my gp told me to go straight there) and he hasn’t asked whether baby or I’m ok. So it’s nice to tell some virtual friends about the incident as I don’t want to stress out my mother. Thanks for reading x


----------



## co_fostermom

Fern! Big hugs. I'm so sorry you had to deal with that! Really. Please do what you need to do to take care of yourself. And if you need to call your mom for a safe place to stay, I'm sure she can handle the stress, which can't compare to what you just went through.


----------



## co_fostermom

Joanna I have TinyBeats and it has excellent reviews. It was more expensive as far as apps go, but I tested it on my dresser and no sounds whatsoever. You have to use it somewhere pretty quiet though and make sure a) the case is off - it doesn't work with the case on and b) the sound is turned all the way up. That being said, I imagine an actual doppler is WAY more accurate and reliable, but I haven't had much trouble with this app, and when my OB used the doppler on me at 12 weeks it sounded really similar to what I've been hearing. Also, the pulse/ beat has slowed down a bit in the last few days, so that tells me that it's real.


----------



## Flueky88

Pine lovely bump!

Fitz wonderful scan pics!

Fern, I really think you should reach out to your mom and get away from your husband. Did you get to talk to a social worker about your situation? I'm sorry you are going through this right now.


----------



## jellybeanxx

Fern I’m sorry this is happening to you, I’m glad you’ve been able to get medical help. I hope you can get a plan in place to get yourself and your son somewhere safe. Sending you lots of love and best wishes.


----------



## Fern81

Good luck with your scan today Joanna, I hope they have some answers regarding baby’s movements!

Thanks ladies I actually have loads to get off my chest but am talking to a lawyer now so will just be keeping it to myself. Also, I’ve been trying not to talk about him and bring the joy that we have on here, down. It’s tough enough that we’re in the middle of a pandemic!


----------



## Flueky88

Joanna can't wait to see your scan pics!

Fern glad you are getting things sorted. I hope you will be able to enjoy the rest of your pregnancy soon.


Anyone else getting headaches? I forgot how bad they could get 2nd tri. I had one last night and it is still here this morning.


----------



## jellybeanxx

Fern I totally get not wanting to say anything as you’re talking to a lawyer. I hope that goes well and that they can help you! Please don’t ever worry about bringing things down though. We’re all here to support you. 

Flueky I have had a couple of migraines and it’s not something I’d normally get! I’ve also had some mild headaches too. I’m not sure if mine have been because I’m struggling to drink enough water still? Hope yours feels better soon!


----------



## Pineberry

Fern, so sorry you had to go to the ER. But I am so relieved you are taking steps to get away from that man. Hope you stay safe and am sending you lots of hugs.

@wantingagirl Hey love! hope you & baby are doing super well! :)

@Flueky88 I get headaches every couple of days :/ I find they go away when I massage the sides of my forehead, as well as front of my forehead and under my eyes.

@Fitz2020 Aww such a cute bubba and great scan pics!! Glad your ultrasound went well! Had to laugh at the position your bub is in on the first pic. Thats some impressive yoga indeed :D

Anatomy scan tomorrow evening. Ahhh! So excited!!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hi All, hope you all had a nice weekend. Here in Canada we had Victoria Day holiday on Monday, so just had a nice long 3-day weekend and the weather was beautiful and warm... so happy summer is on it's way \\:D/

Today I just had my normal doctor appointment, but got to hear baby's lovely heart beat! My doctor is not too worried about not feeling movement just yet, we will find out more about baby and the anterior placenta at my scan (which should be anytime in the next 2 weeks but don't have an appointment yet). My doctor also said I might end up having another c-section based on the anterior placenta... I was hoping for a VBAC but I guess we will have to wait and see how things progress. Those of you who've had an anterior placenta did you get to have vaginal deliveries? 

Pineberry - cute bump! Can't wait to hear how your ultrasound goes tomorrow. 

Fitz - lovely scan photos! Go team Yellow/Green. We were team yellow/green for our second pregnancy but I won't be doing that again this time. There is definitely a lovely surprise at the end though. 

Fern - sorry about your trip to the ER and glad you've got a lawyer to help you out. Never feel like you can't bring up this stuff with us, we are here to offer what advise we can and support you... no matter what we all go through.

Foster - I'll check out TinyBeats, thanks for the suggestion. 

Flueky - I get the occasional headache, they always last about 2 days and come on lightly but eventually build to the point where I have to take something (never get to a migraine stage). I get these odd 2-day headaches about once a month it seems... can't say I had these with my last pregnancies, or maybe I've forgotten about them.


----------



## co_fostermom

Fitz - CUTE baby!!!!! Can't wait to see my little bugger again.

Pine - LOVE your bump photos. I feel like I'm not really showing yet. I mean, I can take pictures of myself where I can see it, but if I go out in public I'm pretty sure everyone would just assume I'm fat lol. Can't wait to be out of this stage. 

Fern - please don't ever feel like you are bringing down the joy. This is a supportive group of really neat ladies! And what you're going through is NOT your fault. Totally get why you can't share too much detail, but don't feel bad or worry about us when you're hurting. :hugs:

Flueky - so for whatever reason I thought headaches were supposed to be a thing of the 1st tri and I didn't struggle with them, which was a relief because I tend to get headaches more often than the average person when I'm not pregnant. That being said, yes, pretty much as soon as the 2nd tri hit, I started getting headaches. I hadn't needed to take any Tylenol at all this pregnancy (something I was probably a bit smug about), until last week, when I had a headache from hell. I gave in and took Tylenol. I would have preferred Advil but that's a NSAID which is a big no no, so I settled for next best safe thing. Sorry you're dealing with that! But you're not alone.


----------



## jellybeanxx

Joanna I’ve had vaginal deliveries with both of mine and the first was an anterior placenta. I’ve never heard of that as a reason for a c-section? Only if the placenta is covering the cervix. I’ve got an anterior placenta again this time too.

Pine best of luck with your scan tomorrow! Hope all goes well!

We’re forecast a really hot day tomorrow. I’m going to cover myself in sunscreen and stay in the shade as much as possible but I’m so nervous about rashes and burns again!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Jelly - I've tried googling/YouTubing vaginal deliveries with anterior placenta and not much comes up... so I'm also assuming it's not really an issue. However, I wonder if it might have to do with the fact that I had a c-section for my last birth (breech baby), and if placenta covers the scar there could be other risks involved. I also think my doctor is a bit 'old-school' in her practices, she doesn't deliver babies anymore... so once I hit 30 weeks I'll start seeing the doctor who will be delivering me and I trust her more as she delivered both my other children. 

Also, as for skin sensitivities.. I am a red-head so I just assumed my two small sunburns this month were due to not being careful enough. But now I'm wondering if I'm even more sensitive to sunburns then usual? I got a little pink last weekend sitting in the shade!

Foster - I never took any medication (even Tylenol) in my last 2 pregnancies... but to be fair I didn't know I could take anything. However, this pregnancy I've taken Tylenol 2-3 times for bad headaches.


----------



## co_fostermom

Jelly and Joanna - pregnancy is supposed to make your skin more susceptible to sunburning. Something to do with the heightened hormones. Also, clouds act as a magnifying glass for the sun, so if it's fully cloudy but the clouds aren't thick (like storm clouds), then you will burn twice as fast (not pregnant) as you would on a totally sunny day. So being pregnant would make burning even more likely.


So, is anyone else thinking that this elusive 2nd trimester energy burst is a myth? I fell asleep reading yesterday. I also am concerned about my weight gain. I want to keep my total weight gain for this whole nine months 20-30 lbs only because I started overweight, but I will gain and drop weight drastically. For instance, I gained a surprising 3lbs over the weekend but then lost 4lbs two days later. So basically, I'm maintaining, but this can't be healthy. Also going to ask my doctor about proper nutrition because I know for a fact I am not eating enough. Still have those 1st trimester food aversions (some days) where I don't want to eat anything, and then of course I'm ravenous and dizzy from low blood sugar the next day. This can't be normal, right? I didn't struggle with severe morning sickness in 1st trimester, so I don't understand why it would almost be worse in month 5. Maybe my iron is low?


----------



## Flueky88

Joanna yeah I don't think anterior placenta makes you more likely to have a Csection. Hope the OB you see later doesn't share your current OB's viewpoint.

Glad you enjoyed a long weekend.

Co not that I feel super energetic but I do get some back. I had horrible fatigue in 1st tri though. I honestly only weigh weekly because it can vary so much depending on water retention. I have some quick gains in 2nd tri. Like 8 to 9 lbs in 4 weeks during the latter half of 2nd tri. Then weight gain starts slowing down in 3rd tri. I still haven't gained but still having some sickness and plenty of aversions.


----------



## Flueky88

Oh and I do believe you are more likely to get a sunburn when pregnant. So definitely stay shaded and use a mineral based sunscreen.


----------



## Fern81

I’m a bit jealous of all the warm weather you ladies are enjoying, it’s brrrr cold here! But on the other hand I will have this baby in the summer which will make waking up for night and early morning feeds, so much easier. I love summer! Oh I got horrible melasma on my forehead in my last pregnancy, I think the sun made it worse and it hasn’t faded :/ so this time I’m much more careful.

Joanna oh sorry, my bad, I thought it was a scan. I also haven’t heard of increasing risk of cs with a/p but it makes sense if it covers the scar tissue? I hope you get your vbac though!

Headaches- Omw yes this time I get them so badly. Especially on the right side. It sucks to only be able to take tylenol!

Thanks for all the support ladies, you truly are AMAZING, you are so supportive, sweet and caring! I finally, after years, told my mom what is going on. And am speaking to one of the social workers again tomorrow, she researched my case a bit. Finally I’ve scraped up the guts to get a support system together. For so long I was too nervous/scared of change etc to do anything but now things will change one way or another!

Pineberry- anxiously awaiting your anatomy scan news!

My 16 week appointment and scan is tomorrow. Then I’ll also find out about the hospital tour and antenatal classes.


----------



## Pineberry

Fern that is so so awesome to read that you are finally getting support and have told your mom. Proud of you!

Just got done with the anatomy scan an hour ago. All is well with bubba, no issues whatsoever, will post pics later.. in too much pain right now. Anyone else had severe pain after the 20 week scan? They poked around soo much with the ultrasound probe, and pushed so hard. Bub wasn’t in a very good position for the scan (which is also why they couldn’t get a very good look at the heart) so on 3-4 different occasions she would repeatedly poke into my belly very quickly.

Right before they finished the scan my left side hurt so bad I hunched over from the pain, they obviously asked what’s wrong and I think they did a quick check on that side because they said "everything is fine" and sent me on my way.

Since leaving the hospital i’ve been in so much pain I cried. Have another verbal consultation tomorrow morning so I’m thinking if the pain hasn’t gone by then I’ll bring it up and demand they do a quick check with the ultrasound.

Also have a special fetal echocardiography on the 8th of June where they’ll check the heart thouroughly (due to my GD) and also booked the 28 week scan.


----------



## co_fostermom

Fern - That must have been so hard to finally open up to your mom but I'm so proud of you for finding the courage to do that. Life is going to get better from here on out. Keep your head up. There might still be a bit of a fight left but remember your support system is there for you and we are here cheering you on!

Pine - I'm really sorry that you're in pain after your appointment. I bled for over a week after my last OB appointment and scan so maybe the scans/ poking and prodding can do that. I'm glad you're planning on calling your doctor again tomorrow if the pain still hasn't subsided. I've never heard of that before, but that doesn't mean anything really as I've never made it to 20 weeks yet. I hope you feel better soon! Hope all is well with the heartbeat in a few weeks. I have to have that done as well...apparently IVF babies are more prone to heart problems so it's standard procedure at my clinic. Who knows?


----------



## Pineberry

Thanks foster. I just had never had this much pain after an ultrasound, so I’m a little freaked out. Keep checking for spotting too but none so far, which is good.

Also, my SO wasn’t able to join after all. He came with me to the hospital but then they denied him right there, even though website says partners can attend again (they said the website is incorrect). All in all, not a very good hospital experience today.. but bubba is healthy so that is all that matters.

Kinda cool that you are also getting an echocardiography done, and hope all will be well with yours too :)


----------



## Fern81

Oh wow Pineberry that sounds terrible! Did your uterus contract? I’ve had loads of braxton hicks especially last time with the slightest irritation... but it wasn’t thát painful so it doesn’t sound like it? Please phone them! But I’m glad to hear he’s doing ok!

Thanks again everyone for the support!

I had my 16 week appointment and scan today, he is measuring spot on but we couldn’t see the sex! His legs were closed. So now I have to wait until the 20 week anatomy scan! What a disappointment! But he looks healthy so far which is great.

ETA the hospital is so busy with people queuing outside to be screened at tents before they can even enter... I turned around and left, will do the pre-registration at my 20 week appointment! I can’t imagine that they will be doing any hospital tours now in any case.


----------



## jellybeanxx

Fern I’m so glad to hear you’re getting support in place, you’re doing amazingly. Taking those first steps must have been hard but you’re not alone and you’ll get through this! Glad your scan went well, sorry baby was hiding their sex from you though!

Pine How’s the pain today? Hope you’re feeling better! I had to have a heart scan for my youngest son and it was incredible to see all the detail! Hope yours goes well!

Thanks for the tips about the sun. I knew we could be more sensitive in pregnancy but didn’t realise clouds could make it worse! My skin is definitely more sensitive in general in this pregnancy than the others. Maybe it’s my age? Who knows!


----------



## JessdueJan

@Pineberry hope your pain has subsided now.

@Fern81 so so pleased to hear you have told your mom and are getting support. I hope you are doing OK.

I had my 20 week scan (slightly early) on Tuesday, sonographer couldn't see the heart properly and wasn't too happy with it so I am booked to see a fetal medicine consultant on Tuesday for a scan and follow up. Hoping it is just that baby was in an awkward position and all will be well at the scan.
Baby has been super active past couple of days but is really quiet today which is starting to worry me. I've only felt one movement early this morning but not sure if the midwives will do anything if u ring with me only being just under 20 weeks still. Hoping movement picks up this evening x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Fern - I'm so glad you've reached out for some help with your Mom & social workers. I hope some weight has been lifted from your shoulders and that together you all can make the best decisions for your situation. 

Pineberry - glad baby is doing well but I hope the pains you were getting are gone now. I can't say I've ever had that happen to me at a scan. Did you end up going to get checked out?

Fern - How do you know it's a 'he' if you couldn't see the sex at the scan? Just wondering if you knew from a previous scan and were waiting to confirm the sex? 

Jess - I hope everything is ok with the baby and he/she was just being camera shy. The baby is still small so perhaps the movements have changed a little because of baby's position inside? Certainly call your doctor if your concerned though! I'm almost 19 weeks and have not felt any movement yet but I have an anterior placenta which is cushioning the movements... also had the heart beat checked on Tuesday so I know it's doing alright in there. I wish we had little windows into our tummies so we could see baby and know it's doing alright.


----------



## Fern81

Jess- hope it was just because baby was in a weird position. Have you done a kick count? I’m sure everything is ok x

Joanna yes at my 12 week scan with the specialist she confirmed “boy” in about 6 different shots/positions. My dr says she’s never been able to prove that sonographer wrong but she can’t say anything with any certainty so we will confirm at 20 weeks... I hope! Oh yes btw I also asked her about the movement and anterior placenta and she said it’s normal to feel very little to nothing until around 20 weeks.


----------



## jellybeanxx

Jess do you maternity notes have numbers to call? Mine have different numbers for before and after a certain number of weeks. I think it’s always better to call and get some reassurance rather than worry! I hope the next scan goes well and baby is in a better position! 

I put over the bump maternity jeans on for the first time this pregnancy. I’ve been pulling them up all day as I’m not quite big enough yet but oh the comfort! I might never go back :haha:


----------



## AzureOrchid

Fern, I'm so sorry you're going through such trying times but it's great that you're able to get support and are taking steps needed to make life better for you and your little one! Great pic from your scan and hopefully he opens his legs up next time for better viewing :) 

Pine, hope your pains have gone away! 

My skin has been a bit of a nightmare for months. It seems to be getting better this tri but I have been noticing my tolerance for sun is realllllly low. I mostly had issues withe eczema in the first tri, plus lovely zits everywhere. Haven't had any rashes lately, which is actually odd since my skin tends to be pretty sensitive and has given me random rashes for years!

As far as energy goes, mine is definitely up from the first tri but still isn't great. I run out of gas very quickly but I'm also super unfit from sitting on my butt for the last few months due to covid. I moved this week and the amount of breaks I had to take was unreal! The plus side is that it has helped improve my sleep. Last two nights I clocked several hours of solid sleep, which isn't something I've been able to do for a while! 

We're having "fun" now with introducing our cats to each other. Mine is not enjoying the transition very much but has gotten quit happy having the bedroom with me. We set up some baby gates to give him the chance to wander around certain levels of the house and those are about as useless as you'd imagine with a determined cat so we may have a face-off sooner than later with the pair of them haha


----------



## Fern81

Yeah I’m quite disappointed that I couldn’t get a confirmation on the gender. But I still believe it’s a boy! 

Azure wow good luck with the big move and the cats... that’s a lot of work! Are they getting along now?

Pineberry are you doing OK? Thinking of you!

Afm- tomorrow teachers are returning to school. On the 1st of June, grade 7 and 12 (12-13 yrs old and 17-18/ final year learners) are returning. The other grades will return in a staggered fashion. We are doing training etc this coming week to prepare for how teaching will be different. No sign yet of when preschools will open. I understand that social day will be extremely difficult but I’m definitely sending my son back ASAP. He NEEDS the stimulation, friends, learning opportunities and routine. With me working 2 jobs and housework I can’t give him the quality school time he needs... what are everyone’s thoughts on your kids returning to preschool?

I swear I felt my baby’s head a few nights ago lol! Idk if it’s even possible but I had a painful tightness and when I rubbed it there was just one hard, small, perfectly round lump in the top left corner. Like a smallish ping pong ball. It stayed there for about 10 seconds. So weird! Otherwise it was just a VERY strangely shaped spasm!
Annnddd... another weird thing... I am CRAVING cigarettes. Like, I dream about smoking. My eyes and mouth water when I think about it. And I’m not a smoker, in fact I’m not a fan of cigarettes at ALL!


----------



## co_fostermom

Fern - I don't blame you for wanting to send your son back to preschool. I probably would too. This pandemic has been hard on them in ways that only research and time will be able to tell, but since they have less capacity for understanding it, emotionally, being around friends and activity will be a really healthy thing. That being said, I would have a hard time sending my kiddo back (hypothetically) if they a) were forced to wear masks (can you imagine 3 and 4-year-olds with masks? Nightmare and/ or b) were not allowed to be near each other or interact with each other. Kids need physical connection with each other. It's a crucial component of early child development. 

Also, weird about the cravings! So you might want to ask your doctor about that one because apparently if you're craving non-food items like sand, ice, dirt, etc. (I haven't heard about cigarettes but my guess is that counts), then you could have PICA which means your iron is super low. A doctor would be able to help you figure this odd craving out at any rate, especially if you've never been a smoker and don't like being around them normally. 

Hope you're well Pine!

Azure - I hear you about the skin. I was really hoping for that baby boy glow but I've gotten flakey, dry skin and zits all over my face. Super annoying. 

AFM I'm working up the courage to start adding movement to my daily or at the very least weekly routines. I've just been so afraid that I'll do something to start bleeding again, despite it having been weeks now. I've also been experiencing sharp pains in my uterus that happen most frequently if I wake up on my back in the morning and usually go away if I switch to my side. It hasn't happened consistently enough for me to be concerned, but today I had that pain again and changing position hasn't helped much. It's better now that I'm up and about but it's still bugging me on and off. I have an OB appointment on Tuesday so I'm going to talk with her about it. I think I need to write down a list of my recent concerns so I don't forget about anything!


----------



## Flueky88

I've read along but the past week was hectic, signed up for extra hours at work. Not many opportunities for me to earn extra so doing it when I can. I'll probably just be able to read this week as well. Busy week planned with memorial day cookout, 2 birthday parties, date day for DH and I, and a trip to our small local zoo. 

I hope everyone is doing well and look forward to more pictures of our little babies. I have an early gender scan schedule for next Monday so anxiously awaiting that. 

Have a happy Memorial Day weekend my fellow US ladies and happy week to all!


----------



## Pineberry

Hi ladies! Hope you all had a good weekend! Sorry I'm not responding individually right now (I've read all the responses and updates from you though!) but just wanted to quickly check in :) we're in the middle of putting together some furniture that I ordered, and just taking a mini break atm. I'm in full nesting mode and currently pimping our apartment up a little! Another Ikea order coming this week & have a bunch of stuff planned for our different rooms.

The stabbing abdominal pain fortunately went away after a good night's sleep :) 

Btw, here are the pics from my anatomy scan last week! Some 3D pics too, though the dr. said they dont turn out well at this gestational age & we'll take better ones at my next routine scan at 28 weeks.



I think I'm seeing some resemblance with his Dad so that warms my heart! Love this lil guy so much.


----------



## Fern81

Omw Pineberry I was worried about you but glad to see you were only busy nesting! So glad you are doing ok and that the pain has gone away. Gorgeous pics especially the one where it looks like he is sucking his thumb :)

Jess are you feeling better? 

Flueky I’m also looking forward toward your scan and I vote boy :)

Co_foster I think making a list is a great idea. I find that I usually have a million questions but forget to ask half of them as the dr and I start to talk about other things.

Geez, pains! I haven’t really had any issues but the past week I’ve been getting intense pain in my hip joints. Sometimes when I lie down I can barely move my legs to sit back up. Dr Google just blames it on relaxin and the loose ligaments; it makes sense. I stretched quite a bit last week because I thought it was sciatica (doesn’t quite feel the same though) and it’s waayyyy worse after all the stretching. So I’ve probably loosened my loose ligaments even more lol. Just watching my posture more now, especially when sleeping.

Oh so I went back to school today. Kids will arrive next week. We will be doing a combination of online teaching and in-class teaching. It has definitely been a learning curve thus far and will be even more so once we start in-class teaching again. I feel SO SORRY for the kids. I never would have survived social distancing as a kid/teen. And everything feels so “scary” and forced. If we as teachers are stressed I can’t imagine how the kids must feel. I’m also worried about the emotional effect this has started to have on my own son :( co_foster you also mentioned this!

But now my mom has to look after him when I go to school (against the law but what else can I do lol) and his cousins were there today and he was a different child with them around!


----------



## Pineberry

Aww @Fern81 I didn't mean for you or anyone to worry! That's so sweet of you though <3 Sorry about those pains, that sounds really awful. Not quite the same but I always wake up with the worst pain in my leg simply because I'd been lying on that leg the entire night - normally when that happens I would just roll on my back, but they say not to lay on your back during pregnancy (and yepp after laying on it for 50 mins at my anatomy scan I now know why...ugh) so it's not an option. Really annoying! It's like this every morning.

Congrats on getting back to work though! I hope that you'll continue to stay safe and healthy during these times of things slowly getting back to normal, and I think it'll be really good for you to get out of your household again and to have time and space to yourself!


----------



## Pineberry

So who here has been feeling baby yet and how much? :) 
Since the beginning of my 20th week, I feel those light taps more regularly and more noticably, and once even saw a little kick from the outside! I call them "kickies" when I talk to my SO because they're still so mild, but definitely noticable. Can't wait for the "real thing" (though I've heard they can be quite intense/painful at times!)


----------



## co_fostermom

Well, I've had these strong jabs that I can't attribute to anything other than Love Bug kicking or moving around, but I'm not sure why it would hurt so much. On Mother's Day (I would have been 15 weeks) I felt flutters for the first time (felt like popcorn in my belly) which I've felt on and off since, but yesterday was the first time I felt those jabs. I wouldn't say it was sharp pains (which I've also had recently), but I also wouldn't say it was gentle. Quite uncomfortable actually. I have an OB appointment today so I'm going to ask my doctor about it. Wondering if it's painful for me because my uterus is smaller.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Pineberry - glad the pains went away after the scan, I was also a little worried when you didn't come back for a few days.

I've done a bit of nesting too... cleaned up a lot of my kids toys.. boxed up the baby stuff for the new baby to use in a few years and tossed a lot of junk toys. It took DH and I 2-3 hours and we were only doing the toys in the basement!! Going to tackle their bedrooms in the next few weeks... we've ordered the kids loft style beds so they will get a bit of a room tidy at the same time.

As for baby kicks. I've only started feeling some since late last week. Just a few very light taps, I expect they will pickup and happen more regularly as time goes on. Pineberry - they can certainly get a little painful when the baby is almost full-term... I remember getting kicked in the ribs a few times. Most of the time though it's not painful but can feel very weird when baby does a full turn and your whole belly moves haha. And I also remember that baby was more active when I was resting... they say baby sleeps when your active because of your body moving around it kind of rocks them to sleep... so of course at night when your trying to sleep the baby is awake and 'having a party'!


----------



## Flueky88

Pine beautiful pics and yes the later scan in 3d is better detailed. My first wanted to hide her face though bahaha. I'm glad you are well.

No movements yet, thinking I probably have an anterior placenta again as I'd expect to feel movements by now being this is my 3rd. Ah well, there are definitely pluses of anterior placenta. It's a nice cushion when those kicks get stronger.

Fern I wanted to say, I'm so proud of you working on getting the help you and your children deserve :)

As for your parents watching ds, you gotta do what you got to do. I hope that it goes well with school back in session.

Oh and I've had the occasional achey hip and pelvis. I'm thinking it's the relaxin already.

Co not ignoring you, just replied on your journal.

Joanna no nesting here yet, but hoping it'll start soon. I agree I don't think kicks were painful. They could take my breath away sometimes but I didn't find it painful. 

AFM memorial day cookout at in laws was okay. It was a bit hectic and so many kids. One of them is BILs girlfriend's, she said she was going to kick my belly. I was a bit annoyed but I know she needs help. She was adopted and her birth mother took drugs while pregnant and I believe this caused a bunch of behavioral/emotional issues. She also said my oldest was crazy. So I played referee a lot. Was exhausted when we got home.

We took the girls to the zoo today. The zoo was following safe protocols, only so many guests allowed, maintain distance, only one allowed in shop to buy tickets, etc. The girls had so much fun and dd1 got to feed a giraffe a carrot.


----------



## Pineberry

@co_fostermom I think it's so cool that you've already been feeling some movement since 15 weeks! Do let us know on what the OB's thoughts were on why those jabs have been feeling uncomfortable.



Joannaxoxo said:


> Pineberry - they can certainly get a little painful when the baby is almost full-term... I remember getting kicked in the ribs a few times. Most of the time though it's not painful but can feel very weird when baby does a full turn and your whole belly moves haha. !

Ha! Ahh I'm looking forward to when these things start happening and I can really truly feel him moving around in there an doing full turns. As a first time mom I'm still so bewildered (in a good way) by all of these things and actually still find it so amazing that I am even pregnant at all. Like how did I get here!? Haha. I'm constantly in awe by it all and even though it feels so real at this point, there's a part of me that still finds it all so surreal :) 

@Flueky88 Anterior placenta too here! And you're certainly right about it being a nice cushion for the stronger kicks later on, I didn't even think about that :) that does sound hectic with the cookout and I can completely see why you would be exhausted after that. A bit surprised (and also jealous haha) that you're allowed to have gatherings again where you live, they are still not permitted here in Portugal (or I think not more than 5 people).

Lovely that you've had an awesome day at the zoo with your girls :) and so cute about the giraffe!!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

There are quite a few of us with anterior placentas it seems (me too). I didn't realize how common they were, my doctor made it seem like it wasn't very common and could pose some issues later on. I guess I'll find out. 

CoFoster - I'm pretty sure I felt movement around 14-16 weeks with my other pregnancies. 

Oh and I finally have an appointment for my ultrasound. I go on Tuesday, June 2nd... one week to wait :) Can't wait to find out the gender and hoping everything is going smoothly with baby.


----------



## Flueky88

Pine, we only have 1 active case in our county. The stay at home order for our state was lifted May 1st with exception of a few counties (major metropolitan areas). I think we are in phase 2 of reopening in our region because numbers are so low and we've not had a big surge of new cases since the stay at home order was lifted. 

Thank you. I'm looking forward to taking them again sometime. We were supposed to be at Disney this week so it was nice to do something fun for them and get some exercise pushing a stroller about. 

Joanna woohoo! The day after my appt, I know it's silly but I like knowing babies gender. 


Anyone having braxton hicks already? I've had some, bht they weren't bad.


----------



## co_fostermom

Flueky I think I've had ONE Braxton hicks last week. It took my breath away and I literally was doubled over for about a minute. Haven't experienced anything like it since. 

Pine - my doctor said that baby movement can be painful/ uncomfortable sometimes, but she also said that it's possible I might experience round ligament pain differently than most because of my unicornuate uterus and the fact that it's leaning to the right. I think that's why I've had so much left side pain in general - all the stretching is happening on that side because the weight from baby is pulling my uterus further. I also think he's living somewhere on the left side of my uterus too (that's where I most often find his heartbeat) so that probably doesn't help either! But, other than that, my doctor was seriously unconcerned with all my concerns which is probably a good thing lol. And baby's heartbeat was a strong 150bpm. It was nice hearing it on an actual doppler.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Had another crazy vivid dream this morning, so strong I slept through my alarm and was almost late for work! In my dream I had my baby (it was a boy) and we had just left the hospital so he was a newborn. I'd also delivered on the same day as 2 other ladies that I apparently knew and we all had boys. One of the ladies and I offered to babysit the other lady's baby for some unknown reason. Well in my dream I was so focused on watching this other baby boy that I lost mine... literally, as in I couldn't find where I'd left him. The rest of the dream was me and DH looking in all these random places for him! So weird haha.

I also read (old wives tale) that if you dream of one gender then you are having the opposite. This is the second dream I've had where it's been a boy. And I'm thinking I'm actually pregnant with a girl... I guess I'll find out next week at the scan. 

Flueky - I'd love to take the kids to a zoo and I'm glad your country has so few cases. We are finally able to see family... but only for outside visits. I was able to have my Mom over last weekend and we hung out in the back yard. 

Foster - I don't think I've had any braxton hicks (not that I've noticed) but I don't recall ever really getting them until closer to the end with my other pregnancies. I have had lots of stretching achy-ness around the bottom of my bump, it can be on either side.


----------



## Fern81

Foster- ouch, poor lady! Round ligament pain for me is worse than BH but RLP for me is over quickly. Kicks have never been painful to me. It does sound that you might have additional issues with your uterus shape? Hope it gets better and not worse as things grow and move around x

Flueky the zoo sounds lovely!! I’m jealous!

Joanna on that old wives tale... I had a dream that I was having twin girls and am actually having one boy (well, boy as far as I know lol!)

Flueky and Joanna I can’t wait for those 2 gender scans next week! Flueky it’s not silly it’s awesome:)

Yes I’ve been having BH but not too often. And not too bad.

Wow yes loads of us have anterior placentas! Pineberry can you feel movement yet? Sorry if you’ve already mentioned it! I barely feel anything. It really bums me out because it makes me feel less connected to the baby than I “should”? At least I know this quiet won’t last until delivery day!

Pic: 17 weeks belly.


----------



## co_fostermom

Cute bump fern! All of you are showing so well. Honestly my bump is still under my belly button and just looks like fat to people who don't know better lol.


----------



## Flueky88

Co I bet your OB is right that it has something to do with your uterus shape. Sorry you are going through it though. Ah I don't think you look fat, yours looks like a proper bump. If I saw you out without knowing you, I'd think you were preggo but I don't say anything unless it's an obvious bump. I definitely avoid sayingthings like "you look like you could pop any moment" or similar.

Joanna I dreamt of a boy with my 1st, so wrong. With my 2nd I dreamt about 2 girls (not twins), so right. This time I've dreamt both so I'm 50/50 lol

Fern such a cute bump! I'm glad I'm not only one getting BH already. I'm dreading irregular contractions later. I got them 3rd tri and they helped to slowly dilate me many weeks before I delivered.

AFM had an awful night last night. Migraine with nausea. Felt some better when I woke and it eased up as the day passed.


----------



## co_fostermom

Thanks Flueky. The only reason I'm able to look like I have any sort of bump in all my bumpies is because I put my arm over the top part of my belly lol. It's been sticking out really oddly the past few weeks which is why I feel fat, but also why I'm able to get semi-decent bump photos lol.

I'm sorry about the migraines. Those really are the worst. I'm glad you're feeling better now though. :)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Fern - love the bump shot, so cute!

Flueky - I hope the migraine is gone today. 

Co- I'm sure your baby bump is adorable like the rest of us. We are all different shapes and sizes so bumps are different shapes and sizes too. My baby is still below my belly button too, when the doctor measures you, you should be the same weeks pregnant as you are in centimetres... ex: I was 18 cm from bottom of my uterus to the top of my uterus and I was 18 weeks pregnant at the time. I think my uterus size pushes my stomach/intestines up which gives the look of the round baby belly. 

Had another random dream last night of being on a plane and going to Germany. I remember saying to my Mom, who I was travelling with, "Is this really wise going on a trip during COVID?" I have no idea where the dream came from or the fact that I was going to Germany, since I've never been there before haha. Needless to say, after 2 nights in a row with these random dreams I'm feeling a bit tired, I need some good deep sleep. I thought vivid dreams was something pregnancy women got in their early first trimester?


----------



## Pineberry

Flueky88 said:


> Anyone having braxton hicks already? I've had some, bht they weren't bad.

Hmm I've heard they can occur around this time but I wouldn't really know what they feel like! Will have to research that some.



co_fostermom said:


> I think that's why I've had so much left side pain in general - all the stretching is happening on that side because the weight from baby is pulling my uterus further. I also think he's living somewhere on the left side of my uterus

Huh! I swear my boy lives on my left side too now that you mention it. 90% of the time I will find him there with the doppler. And I tend to have left side pains rather than anywhere else. I'm glad your OB wasn't concerned about anything :)

@Fern81 Omg ADORABLE belly!!! :cloud9: And yes, I've been feeling movement especially these past few weeks! I think I felt some around week 16-18 too, but they were just flutters. Now they're definitely more noticable. But my boy does go long stretches of being very quiet. I'll mostly feel him in the evening watching netflix, or when I'm trying to fall asleep.


@Joannaxoxo - Can't wait for you to have your scan next week, soo curious about your babe's gender!! :) And about the old wives tales about gender dreams... the first dream I ever had was that it's a boy and indeed it is :p It's funny you dreamed about going to Germany- that's where I'm from originally :haha: I've had weird dreams all throughout my pregnancy so far, so definitely not just something that happens in the 1st trimester only!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Fern & Pine - baby movements feel just like yours Pine. Only seem to notice them in the evening while watching TV. They are very light (which is why I probably don't notice them during the day) and it feels like baby is 'kicking' behind a pillow. So it's very muffled. 

They are calling for some severe thunderstorms here this afternoon. Our 'severe' thunderstorms are usually just hard rain, wind and lightening/thunder... but I love them! Hoping to loose power so I can leave work early haha. Have a nice weekend all.


----------



## Pineberry

Oooh I love thunderstorms! And rains and storms! So cozy and perfect to cuddle up at home :) It's been sooo hot here in Portugal these past 2-3 weeks (I'm talking 30-33 degrees celsius). And we dont have an AC or a fan right now (but buying one this weekend), so it's been unbearable!!

We're taking the train later today to my in-laws, and we're going to pick up our new car!! We decided on a Seat Arona in the end, in colour light grey. So on Sunday when we return to Lisbon it'll be our first time driving that route with our very own car.

Currently re-doing what will be baby's playroom & changing station room. Rug arrived today as well as a huge plant and a beautiful night lamp (for when I change baby's diaper at night & dont have to turn on the big bright ceiling lamp) from Ikea. I'm loving this nesting phase!!


----------



## Fern81

Joanna- enjoy the thunderstorm! It is SO COLD here, we are officially in winter. It should start to get a bit warmer during the second half of August. I’m not a fan of winter!

Pine- Braxton hicks are “fake” contractions. It’s a bit painful/uncomfortable and gets more uncomfortable as the uterus grows. It’s a tightening/uncomfortable clenching feeling for me and if I feel my tummy then my whole uterus is rock hard. I’ve also started nesting slowly. I’ve unpacked one cupboard lol. We need to unpack and clean out the guest bedroom cupboard so I can move ds clothing there and fix the room up for him. Ds current bedroom is smaller and will be used as the nursery (again). I’ll have to do it bit by bit as/when I can get a bit of time when I’m not busy with school work. My colleague who taught the 3 senior grade science classes with me, just resigned and they’re not appointing anyone in his place. I have to do double the work now until baby comes on top of running my own tutoring business. This madness starts on Monday (he has just finished out the week). Seeing as there are only 8 days of holiday planned for the rest of the year until my due date and I already sit with loads of prep every weekend, I think I’ll just get the basics sorted and then when I’m on mat leave I can do the rest!


----------



## AzureOrchid

@Fern81 that’s interesting about the kids going back to school. Here, there’s no school until September! Lucky kids. So weird with the cigarettes!! Also, super cute bump!

@Pineberry glad to hear the pains went away and super cool ultrasound pics!! 

@Flueky88 yikes that does sound exhausting! 

@Joannaxoxo yay for your ultrasound! Can’t wait to hear the gender :) 

Finally settling in after moving and the cats (or “the children” as we call them) are slowly starting to tolerate each other. My cat has seemingly come out of his shell all of a sudden and turned into an alpha jerk but they’re getting there. 

I hear those of you having round ligament pain! It keeps getting me every so often and boy can it hurt. 

Love hearing about everyone’s movements and kick feels!! I can’t wait to get to that point. 

Went to the driving range last weekend and had a lot of fun trying to get my swing back with this belly getting in the way lol also really struggling with clothes… even a hair tie on my shorts button isn’t helping. This COVID stuff is really impeding my online ordering and shipping expectations lol! I have a bunch of maternity clothes on their way but they’re taking their sweet time. 

Hope all of you have a lovely weekend :)


----------



## co_fostermom

Azure I hear you about the online ordering! Side note to EVERYONE - if you plan on ordering a bedside bassinet, do it NOW. It would seem ALL of the baby product companies have stopped making those products because the materials they use to make those products have stopped shipping. Which means, when they are sold out, they are sold out, and who knows how long it's gonna be before they're back in stock. I wasn't planning on buying my bedside bassinet this early until I discovered that. It's across the board too - Chicco, Graco, Halo, Arm's Reach, you name it. The only thing I can find anymore are the weird off-brands on Amazon and I don't trust those for a second.

Also - we had a thunderstorm this morning! It rains here all the time but thunderstorms are super rare. Was so cool.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning all, hope everyone had a nice weekend.

Thunderstorm here was a bust. Got lots of dark clouds and rain but no thunder/lightening. We also had a drop in temperature and I think it was what caused me to get a massive headache yesterday. Spent most of the day in bed and I felt rough, Tylenol really does nothing to help headaches. Glad it was a Sunday and I was able to rest rather than take a day off work. Feeling normal this morning thankfully! 

Only one more day until my scan! Can't wait!

Azure - My sister had a similar problem with her cats, she got her mother-in-law's cat when she passed away over a year ago. They still have the two cats separated in the house as my sister's cat is really anxious and vicious with other cats (I mean her cat would literally have explosive diarrhea when she saw the other cat!). Now over a year later, they just have a baby rail separating the cats, they can now see and smell each other but no more explosive poos. If it were me I'd just monitor them when I'm home but leave them to it (get rid of barriers) and they will probably adjust much faster.

Foster - was that just bassinets? Or other baby products too? I'm not planning on getting a bassinet and already have a little sleeper we could use similar to the bassinet. I don't have a crib yet.


----------



## co_fostermom

Joanna yay for your scan tomorrow!!! To answer your question: I'm not sure, I just know that those types of baby products are not being manufactured at the rate they used to be. I would assume car seats are probably still being manufactured at the normal rate but I couldn't tell you about any baby products/ furniture that aren't deemed essential. I would have thought that bedside bassinets are essential but maybe not. I think standard cribs are still mostly easy to find, but again, I haven't really looked at other products which is why I was surprised about the bassinets.


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry for the selfish post. Have been busy, will try to catch up later.

We are team pink again, but I had prepared myself so I didn't feel disappointed. I could tell DH was but he's come around more.

Also, confirmed I have an anterior placenta again which I suspected with me not feeling movement yet.

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Fern81

Hi everyone

Flueky- well congrats on a healthy baby hun. Your dh will come around xx

I’m sooo glad to be 18 weeks and almost half way. Returned to school yesterday but only one grade is at school and most of the kids in that grade chose to stay at home. We’re continuing with online school and online classes via Teams meetings following the daily time table so I have a full day teaching but very few learners physically in my class- weird. The principal indicated today that he would like to employ me permanently (my contract was until end Dec) so I’ll have to think about it as the plan originally was for me to stay home and raise A for a year before returning to work (mat leave for teachers is 4 months). But now my husband is still not allowed to work under lockdown rules and I still don’t know if we are definitely going to split up... so I might have to revise my plan and go back to work when A is 4mo old. I’m torn!!!

I’m still barely feeling any movement....

Joanna, enjoy your scan!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

So baby is a BOY!! :blue: I’m so excited and can’t stop smiling today :) He’s already proving to be like his big brother... the little monkey was in a little ball with his feet up by his face for the ultrasound. I’ll have to go back for another ultrasound so we can get a better look at his face profile. Took the tech ages to get his heart and spine but I think it was all good. Hopefully he’ll be in a better position for the next appointment next week haha. 

Flueky - congrats on the team pink, I’m sure DH will come around. Once baby is here it won’t matter, he’ll fall in love instantly! 

Fern - I didn’t start feeling any movement until the end of 18 weeks. Now by 20 weeks I only feel movement at the sides and low down, nothing out front where the anterior placenta is in the way. And I only really seem to feel much in the evenings when I’m watching tv. Congratulations on the job contract, hopefully you make the best decision for you and your family no matter what you decide.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Pineberry - Next time you update the first page could you change my due date to Oct 17th please? This changed at my 12 week scan when baby was measuring a week ahead. Due date is still on track for the 17th. Thanks!


----------



## Fern81

Congrats Joanna!


----------



## victorial8

Hi ladies, I’ve just found this thread, any chance I can join you?

I am due on 15th November with my second child. We were told my DD (who is 8) was our little miracle and that we wouldn’t get pregnant again without IVF.....well my body gave us a nice little surprise!! 

I have a bicornuate uterus with a complete septum so my uterus is completely split in 2 (I see fostermom you have a unicornuate). Baby is in my left side which is the same as my DD was in and all seems to be going ok so far. Feeling some movements now and then for the past 2 weeks. 

We will hopefully find out gender of baby but they won’t tell you here at the 20 week scanso we will need to book a private scan after the 20 week scan. 

I hope you are all keeping well xx


----------



## co_fostermom

Welcome @victorial8 and congrats on the surprise baby! It's nice to see someone else with a similar uterine situation. This is my first successful pregnancy so far (I'm assuming it'll make it to term at this point). Maybe you can help ease my mind because the type of anomaly you have sounds pretty similar in situation to having a unicornuate. 

Yay for a successful scan Joanna! Yay for Team Blue and little monkeys!!!

Love Bug has been kicking like wild lately. Not all day and not consistently but I do now feel him everyday. 20 week scan is less than a week away now!!! Woohoo!


----------



## victorial8

co_fostermom said:


> Welcome @victorial8 and congrats on the surprise baby! It's nice to see someone else with a similar uterine situation. This is my first successful pregnancy so far (I'm assuming it'll make it to term at this point). Maybe you can help ease my mind because the type of anomaly you have sounds pretty similar in situation to having a unicornuate.
> 
> Yay for a successful scan Joanna! Yay for Team Blue and little monkeys!!!
> 
> Love Bug has been kicking like wild lately. Not all day and not consistently but I do now feel him everyday. 20 week scan is less than a week away now!!! Woohoo!


I was so concerned the whole pregnancy with DD that she would come early, luckily she stayed out until 37+5 when my waters broke and she came by section due to being breech. She had got quite squished but was still 6lb 4oz and perfect other than talipes of the feet (from being squished up) which were sorted in her first 6 months of life with special boots. It’s amazing what your uterus can actually do even though it’s smaller than normal. We were completely prepared with hospital bag and things at home from 30 weeks just incase (I ended up washing that hospital bag so many times to keep it all fresh haha). 

I’m trying my hardest to trust my body again this time and know that it has done it before and will manage again. It is nerve wracking but people with uterine anomalies like ours have carried twins to term so ours should manage to grow the one to term


----------



## CC94

Just wanted to update, I got to see our sweet girl again today and thought it was funny to confirm I also have an anterior placenta. Was suspicious due to minimal movement compared to my other three - only bits and only on sides. Always so fun to watch them wiggle on screen <3


----------



## Pineberry

@Flueky88 Aww, I think it’s totally understandable to feel some type of way at first when you’d hoped for a different gender. It’ll pass quickly! Congrats on your sweet baby girl! <3 :hugs2:

@Joannaxoxo Ooh I must have totally missed that - fixed that now and updated the front page with all the new genders. And congrats on precious baby boy! <3 Glad your ultrasound went so well :)

@victorial8 Welcome!!!!! :happydance:Congrats on your second little miracle! <3<3 That’s just wonderful! Added you to the frontpage of course,

@CC94 Yay for ultrasound! Glad you babygirl is doing well. And yes, it’s funny how the majority if not all of us seem to have anterior placentas so far :mrgreen:

Not much to update here! Babyboy has been kicking up a storm in the last 2-3 days, so since the beginning/ middle of week 22 - especially today & yesterday those kicks have been stronger than ever before and way more consistent. I can even see it on the outside now and caught it on video too! I’m loooving ittt!! So surreal and wild that I’m feeling "real" kicks now and not just the odd flutter here and there. Took a while too!

4 days left till the fetal echocardiography!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Victoria - welcome to the thread! Where about's in the world do you live? Around here (Canada), we can find out the gender at our 20 week scan, though many other countries find out even earlier. 

Foster & Pineberry - yay for regular movement. Mine sounds similar... I feel kicks several times a day now but nothing is consistent. I've also started feeling kicks on the outside now, even managed to get my kids to feel 1 kick... DH wasn't in the room so he missed it lol. 

CC94 - Congrats on the little girl. Another person with anterior placenta, myself included... this is my 3rd pregnancy and first time with anterior placenta. Certainly is strange feeling only movement on the sides or lower down. 

Pineberry - thanks for updating the front page. 

Not much to update here... having a hard time picking out a crib though. I don't want to spend a lot but also feel like if we get a new and cheap bed it will fall apart easily. Wondering if I should pick up a used crib, one of better quality but I can pay less for it? Perhaps I can't make up my mind because I know we still have lots of time left to go.


----------



## victorial8

Joannaxoxo said:


> Victoria - welcome to the thread! Where about's in the world do you live? Around here (Canada), we can find out the gender at our 20 week scan, though many other countries find out even earlier.

Thanks ladies.

I am in Scotland. I’d love for them to tell me at the 20 week scan but it’s policy now to not tell people because of complaints of them getting it wrong or being the gender they didn’t expect ☹️ Would of saved us some money but we all want to know what baby is so will be worth the cost. 

Been feeling movement a little more the past few days with proper jabs which is nice. Still no real pattern that I’ve noticed but I know that will come as it’s still quite early on for bubba. Should of been seeing midwife this week but because of the virus, they had no appointments left so I’m in in 2 weeks time instead. Hoping to hear the heartbeat then as I’ve not heard it yet.


----------



## Flueky88

Joanna what a funny dream. I've always been prone to vivid dreams, pregnant or not.

Congrats on baby boy! Also so cool you get another peek next week. Dd2 didn't cooperate for all the spine images so we had anotherat 24 weeks (she didn't have any other markers so they weren't really concerned).

Pine it always amazes me that AC isn't a standard everywhere. It gets pretty hot in the summer where I live and so humid. I just couldn't imagine not having it.

Awesome on picking your vehicle out! Do you have it now?

Are you doing a certain theme for the nursery?

Aww thanks, I think he's coming around. It didn't bother me any as I believed it was a girl so had already dealt with the initial grief. I'm excited to be a girl mom and love both my girls that are earthside so much!

Fern sorry you have more work on you at the moment. I hope it won't be too hard on you.

Also, I actually prefer winter to summer. Probably because we rarely dip below 0°F so it's not very cold. We get an occasional "good" snow, but most years a dusting to and 1-2 inches. I started to hate summer while doing home health. So awful getting in and out of a piping hot car all day long. Hard to keep drinks cool.

Maternity leave in my state is 16 weeks, just shy of 4 months. It's hard leaving them at first but it gets better. If that's the route you have to take. I'm feeling blessed that DH will be staying home to take care of the girls when I return, plus I mainly work from home.

Azure I hope you get your maternity close soon. I've started wearing mine as I'm too far gone for rubber band trick.

Co I hope everyone gets what they need for baby. So sad covid is effecting so much. I'm fortunate we have pretty much everything especially since we are team pink again.

Yay for more movements, I love feeling baby move. Especially when DH can feel them too. Also can't wait for all these 20 weeka scans :)

Victoria welcome and you are my due date buddy! That stinks they won't tell gender at 20 week scan. 

Sorry appt was delayed too.


CC that is funny another anterior placenta in our group. Glad you got to see little miss.


----------



## Fern81

Hi everyone, nice to see everyone is doing well!

Hi Victoria!! Welcome and congratulations!

Just quickly checking in. Very busy with school work but it’s ok so far, I’m just tired. I wish I could feel my baby move! Hopefully one of these days! Sometimes I think I feel a flutter on the left side. Yes it’s funny how many of us have anterior placentas!


----------



## Flueky88

Fern I've just started feeling occasional movement over the past couple days.

AFM Time for a better update. DH was considering a 4th at my appt Monday. I told him if he isn't sure then I could look into an IUD rather than him getting a vasectomy. I know it can be reversed but I feel if you are uncertain best not to go that route. I haven't asked him how he felt about a 4th since. I feel content with 3.

I've just started feeling movements since Tuesday. Ah so happy to finally feel them! I've been working on my registry which is just for me since I don't really need much. I plan to do a sprinkle but gifts aren't expected. I know some find it tacky but I find nothing tacky about spending time with friends and family celebrating a baby. 

Our dishwasher stopped cleaning dishes last Thursday evening so I've been handwashing dishes. It's a chore I loathe. Repairman discovered our waah motor needs to be replaced so that stinks. I did figure it was something serious as we tried many different things trying to get it to wash properly. Part should be here Tuesday then they will call to schedule installation. 

Our reveal went well Monday night. We shot off a firework that was pink with glitter effect. Very pretty and we had our family surprised.


----------



## Pineberry

Flueky88 said:


> Awesome on picking your vehicle out! Do you have it now?
> 
> Are you doing a certain theme for the nursery?

Yes, we picked it up at the end of May and are absolutely in love with it! Feels like such a luxury to be able to go grocery shopping with a car now - always used our bicycles before, which wasn't always convenient if we had huge grocery bags and / or bad weather.

Just really appreciate this new kind of flexibility and freedom! So many weekend roadtrips coming up. So many beautiful places in Portugal I haven't seen yet.

So we're not really doing a nursery per se - baby will sleep in a bassinet in our room for the first 6/7 months, and after that I'm planning to go the Montessori route and move him into a floorbed in the room next to ours (after 100% securing and baby-proofing the room ofc). 

So what I call the "baby room" right now is the room where I'll change his diapers (on those white drawers- changing pad is ordered & on its way), as well as his play room and where we'll be doing tummy time on the floor, read books to him, etc.

It's still not finished but this is what we're working with:



Planning to order a huge beanbag to create a reading corner, and then some cute pics to hang on the wall etc. - dont wanna go tooooo overboard though, since we dont know how long we'll actually stay in this apartment.. if we find a good price on a big piece of land, we might just go for it (and get a prefab home to put on it). 

How is everybody doing? I hope you ladies have had a wonderful weekend!! Babyboy has been a little more quiet these past few days, can't wait to see him tomorrow at the fetal echo <3


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning All, hope everyone had a nice weekend. 

Flukey - did you get your dishwasher fixed or replaced? I wish we had one lol... but washing dishes is just something we are used to doing so I don't think too much about it now. One day we might make space and put one in, but I'd be loosing some nice cupboards so that's why we haven't bothered with one yet. 
What a cute gender reveal you did. I gave the kids a gift bag with some blue baby clothing in and they opened it up... got their reactions on camera and everyone was happy. Though about 10 minutes later my son did something to make his sister unhappy and my daughter started crying about having another brother haha. 

Pineberry - Our baby will be sleeping in our room for the first 8-12 months too. Then we might move him in with his sister for about a year. We have lots of space in our finished basement, so my oldest might eventually get a bedroom downstairs and then the baby will have his own room. But we will make the decision when the time comes. 
In our old house we knew we were going to sell eventually, so I never decorated with anything permanent (like bright paint), so instead we bought wall stickers to decorate the room... we had a safari theme with my oldest son, so his nursery had safari animals on the wall. 
I've also noticed a decrease in baby movement over the past few days. Maybe they are busy growing... I still feel the odd movement and they are stronger (can feel them on the outside now too) but just less of them. I can also feel them a lot higher up now too, I think baby has changed positions because I was feeling lots of kicks down really low and at the ultrasound I was told he was in the breech position. Now I'm feeling the kicks high up.


----------



## Fern81

Joanna and Flueky I’m glad your gender reveals went so well! I’m sad that I didn’t get to have one in the end because my husband refused (it was around the time he was kinda moving out) so I just sent my mom and sister a phone message to say I THINK it’s a boy and what his name is. :/ oh well. I’m still going to throw a baby shower and celebrate him, without husband and definitely without his side of the family! By that time we should be out of lockdown- Looking forward!!

Pineberry I love your idea of a playroom! Yes my baby will also be sleeping in my room for... idk, I’ve had my own separate room with my ds as company for the past 3 years so I guess A will also sleep with me for a good 3 years if we both want to! I had to move ds to his own room last week since I don’t want to disturb him in the early AM as I get ready for school. He took to it surprisingly well! Just one night of looking for me!

Flueky how’s your dishwasher!? I can’t imagine life without mine lol! However- now that I’m filling 2 teachers’ positions at school and running my own business after school hours, and my cleaning lady can’t come on her 2 days a week anymore (lockdown etc); I’ve started using a meal delivery service Mon-Fri for dinners. It’s amazing! I don’t have time to cook and it means way less dishes too! It’s also not that expensive! I’m using the extra time that I’ve gained to do the laundry and other cleaning. It’s a huge convenience! So I’ve not even really been using the dishwasher this past week come to think of it....

Other news- I had relatively lots of movement last week Thursday, it was amazing! I guess it’s the way he was lying that day. I think my placenta is moving upward a bit because I can feel him below and to the sides at the bottom. This happened after the most amazing, detailed dream of having contractions, having my water break, giving birth, seeing exactly what he looks like, feeding him and then driving us home from the hospital by myself! Lol. Maybe I’ve been reading too many birth stories haha.

Yesterday I had a bit of a scare- after a very bumpy car ride on a dirt road I had some light bleeding/red spotting. Dr said it’s ok though and very sternly told me to try to take things easier. Hah!


----------



## co_fostermom

Sorry everyone have been super out of the loop - went camping this weekend for our 10th anniversary which was fun but also kind of a bust because it poured all day Saturday. A little rain isn't a problem, but when it's raining hard and it's cold, that just kind of spoils the fun. 

Also, anatomy scan day tomorrow! AND I just found out that DH can come!!! Yay! The clinic literally changed their policy last week to allow one healthy adult "visitor" at appointments. SO excited. 

Pine, that space looks like it'll be lovely for Baby! And Yay! New Car! Our baby will also be sleeping with us for the first 12 months and then into his own room. 

Fern that's a crazy vivid dream! I had a dream this week that I unwrapped our frozen baby from a frozen meat package and he was only the size of my hand and sort of looked like an alien and I had to breastfeed him to get him to come alive. Freaked me out to be honest. But exciting that you had lots of movement! And I'm glad you're okay but seriously, do try to take it easy - I hope work gets a bit less strenuous/ stressful really soon but I'm also glad you've been able to get out of the house. 

Flueky, I don't think I could survive without a dishwasher (I grew up without one until I was in high school and I was the person who always got stuck with dishes. Super sucked). 

I'm sorry I didn't catch up with everyone. Will try to be more on top of it this week!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Foster - that dream sounds disturbing! But I kind of did laugh at it, not that I would have had I'd experienced it!

Fern - glad everything was alright, but do try to take care of yourself. It's so much harder said then done... on Saturday I went crazy cleaning and after my lower bump was so sore! 

As for baby sleeping arrangements, I will point out that we do plan for about a year with baby in our room but it's never lasted that long with our other babies. Our first was a light sleeper and actually slept better in his own room from about 4 months old (with a baby monitor of course). Our second, around 11 months breast feeding became difficult as she tended to use me more for a pacifier and less for actual milk. Once switching to the bedroom with her brother she and I slept a lot better... she quickly weaned on her own after that and used a bottle for cows milk around a year old. So just saying that we will make the best decision as the time comes for this little one.


----------



## AzureOrchid

Congrats @Flueky88 on being team pink! I'm getting worried about gender disappointment with our appointment around the corner. DH will surely come around!

@Fern81 that must be weird with the class sizes being so small. That's a tough situation having to possibly go back so early. I hope it works out for you.

@Joannaxoxo Congrats on team blue!!

Welcome @victorial8 and congratulations!!!

@co_fostermom that's so exciting with the kicks :)

@CC94 so great to see them!! It's wild how many ladies on here have anterior placenta.

@Pineberry ahhh that's so exciting to be able to see the kicks!!


----------



## AzureOrchid

omg I'm struggling with technology today and hit reply before I was done! Trying to get through all these posts in the last couple weeks :) So many great updates but running out of time!! lol 

I'm impatiently waiting for our anatomy scan that's a week from today. Can't wait to find out the gender but really worried about gender disappointment. I'm rooting so hard for team pink. I think I started feeling some movement this week but not sure if it was that or gas/digestive system doing funky things. It did stand out as a different feeling, though.. so maybe! 

Currently 18w!! :)


----------



## co_fostermom

Lovely bump Azure!


Love Bug is officially TEAM BLUE! I mean, okay, we knew he was a boy but I definitely had that 3% margin of doubt in my mind lol. Now I can just prepare myself for dirty jeans and Tonka trucks. All is well. Baby was measuring about 6 days behind and in the 9th percentile, but my perinatologist (who I REALLY like even though I just met her today) wasn't concerned. I haven't gained any weight since my 12 week appointment because honestly I haven't been eating enough of anything, so I'm going to basically force feed myself iron-rich greens, way more proteins, and healthy fats like avocados, and my peri even said to get some more starch in there (yay potatoes!!!). Apparently all of that can help with Baby's growth, though my uterus will restrict growth eventually. Anyway, enough of that. Pictures!


----------



## JessdueJan

Great bump pic azure! Good luck for the anatomy scan :)

Aww co_foster, look at those little feet. Gorgeous scan pics! Glad all was well xx


----------



## Pineberry

@AzureOrchid Aww love your bumpie! Gorgeous! <3

@co_fostermom How awesome that your SO was able to come to your anatomy scan, and I'm sooo happy that all went well! And OMG, how adorable is your babyboy? He is so so so cute in the side profile pic (and his little feet too ofc!). I can literally already tell he's going to be such a handsome little bubba!:happydance:


I had my fetal echo on Monday & I'm happy to report that there are no heart issues whatsoever! Was slightly worried about it due to my GD and it being able to cause defects especially if blood sugars were high in the first trimester (which they definitely were as I was unaware of the GD until 13 weeks, and did not eat healthy at all during those first 3 months).

A little sad that movement hasn't been as intense and regular since last week, where he was kicking up a storm for like 3 days in a row. It's now back to the occasional little kick at night and a flutter here and there. Everything I've read says though that movement becomes more consistent after 24 weeks, so looking forward to that!!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Azure - adorable bump and I'm excited for you to find out the gender next week. 

Foster - I love the photo of the little feet! So cute! I've definitely felt the need to eat healthier these days... got lots of good fresh veggies (did not want to eat those the first few months)... but I've always craved the potatoes this pregnancy. At my last appointment I'd only gained 5 lbs this whole pregnancy... I'm sure it's a couple more now. I've always but on weight towards the end of my pregnancy and not too much at the start.

Pineberry - I'm so glad everything looks good with the baby's heart. I also only really feel baby in the evening and a few kicks during the day at the moment. I think our bodies rock them to sleep when we are moving around during the day (plus we are more distracted to feeling it). But when we are sitting around like in the evening or in bed at night baby is awake and we are more aware of the movement. But certainly let your doctor know if it doesn't feel right. 

Has anyone noticed any stretch marks so far (or new ones for those of you who've already had a baby)? My stretch marks from previous pregnancies are just faded white lines but I've noticed that one or two of them are getting a little pink, so they might stretch a bit more. Don't have any new ones yet. I've been moisturizing after a shower but I know from experience that moisturizing doesn't really help in the end except to help with feeling itchy. Does any one have any products that they find help? I used bio oil in my first pregnancy and it was good until the last 2 weeks when my belly exploded with stretch marks.


----------



## co_fostermom

Pine: I'm SO glad your fetal echo went perfectly! Yay for a healthy heart! As for movement, I definitely notice kicks more when I'm laying down in bed or sitting, especially in the evenings. But most of the day I don't feel anything. Baby was super active after the scan yesterday, but I think that's because he was mad about all the poking and prodding. Seriously, when the tech was trying to get a measurement of his legs, he literally started kicking continually lol. That's my stubborn little kid haha. But I would also definitely call your doctor if you feel off about the lack of movement. One tip I did read recently (and it totally works), is having some juice or a light snack to "wake up" the baby if you're concerned about lack of movement. The quick spike in blood sugar apparently gets them moving for a minute. I do realize you have the GD to worry about, but perhaps you can pick a time of day that you normally don't feel movement and schedule in a snack or small juice drink. Might ease your mind. 

Joanna - I haven't noticed too many new stretch marks. I have old ones from being overweight. However, I have been using Earth Mama belly butter on and off and I love it. Lovely scent and feels lovely on my skin. Bonus - it's organic, so you know whatever is going into your bloodstream is safe.


----------



## victorial8

Hi ladies. Just checking in and reading all the updates. Glad you all seem to be doing well. 

I have been so chuffed tonight, DH and DD felt kicks for the first time and I even saw one from the outside too ❤️ Didn’t expect that yet but so happy about it. I suppose when I was pregnant last time, I was about 4/5 stone heavier and this time I don’t have as much padding to get through haha.


----------



## Pineberry

victorial8 said:


> I have been so chuffed tonight, DH and DD felt kicks for the first time and I even saw one from the outside too ❤️ Didn’t expect that yet but so happy about it. I suppose when I was pregnant last time, I was about 4/5 stone heavier and this time I don’t have as much padding to get through haha.

Aww I’m jelaous! Whenever I feel a lot of movement and seeing some kicks on the outside, AS SOON AS I tell my SO to get over here to see/ feel it, baby will suddenly stop in its tracks completely haha. Almost as if he’s doing it on purpose or gets shy  

Joanna and co - hmm I dont really feel ’off’ about the lack of movement. I really think it’s cause my anterior placenta still prevents me from feeling a lot of those kicks, and because movement in general isn’t very regular before 24 weeks from what I’ve read. Maybe he just happened to be in a really good position last week and that’s why I felt so many kicks then.

I still check his heartbeat with my doppler about once to twice a day so I know he’s fine, and sometimes I’ll hear him moving & turning around in there with my doppler :)


----------



## Pineberry

Joannaxoxo said:


> Has anyone noticed any stretch marks so far (or new ones for those of you who've already had a baby)?

No stretch marks as of yet. I have 3 different oils that I use in rotation; coconut oil and the other two are mixes between avocado/ jojoba oil etc. Dont know if they are really going to prevent them in the end, but it feels good to feel like I am doing something to help prevent it and they feel so nice on the skin and smell lovely :)

If I do end up getting them in the end, meh, whatever :) I will just view them as "badges of honour" and my little boy will be worth it 100%. Our bodies are beautiful either way!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Pineberry - I was thinking the same thing regarding the movement. I think a lot of the movement feeling depends on where the baby is positioned. Some days I feel baby move a lot and other days (like today) I've only felt a couple very slight movements. 

Victoria - how exciting having DH feel some kicks! My kids have felt baby kick once but just like Pineberry was saying, baby is shy for DH and he hasn't felt one yet haha. 

So my work has announced a that we will be going down to 4 days a week starting Monday. We have a lot less work at the moment (a large part because of COVID i think) and lot of our customer's are based in the USA and they've been shut down. Luckily in Canada, our place of work as applied through the government for something called Work Sharing, which essentially means that the government pays our salary for the days we are off work. So I'm happy that for the next few months I'll be off work every Monday and not loose any pay. I'm definitely needed at home with DH and the kids being there, so it will be nice to have 3 day weekends every week through the summer.


----------



## co_fostermom

Joanna that sounds like a wonderful program. Wish the US would get on board with social programs like that, but hey, if all these cries for defunding the police (which really means lowering their funding, not completely removing it) actually get heard by legislatures than who knows, maybe our country will have some cool work sharing social programs like Canada one day. And maybe even paid maternity leave! Wouldn't that be a thing?!


----------



## co_fostermom

As a side note, if our current president somehow manages to get himself re-elected, I only live like 4 hours away from Canada. Might be a time for a move...


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Foster - I definitely recommend Canada. Especially since you are pretty much getting the same winter we do if you live only 4 hours from our border, so the weather you wouldn't need to adjust to. I can't complain about the 1 year maternity leave (though it isn't at our full salary, only around 60%). I have never understood how people in the US go back to work when their baby is only 3 months old... but then again I didn't feel ready when my first was 12 months old ... so I think a lot depends on the individual and their situation (and obviously some people don't have a choice). 

Is anyone else thinking or doing cloth diapers? I used cloth diapers with my other children but sold my stash years ago. I'd love to do them again but the up front cost is really high... plus DH hated them lol. But I do love that I feel like I'm doing my part for the environment, so I'm considering looking into doing them again. I haven't seen anyone local selling any used cloth diapers. Any suggestions or brands you love that might be worth the money?


----------



## Fern81

Wow a lot of news from everyone:)

Joanna you have it lucky in Canada, wow!! My husband has lost his job to Covid lockdown since March, (will hopefully be able to start again at some stage, for some reason the government views tennis coaching as high risk and no coaches are allowed to make a living), ZERO government relief for white owned businesses. Also- we get 4 months max mat leave at about 50-60% salary but only with certain companies. Mostly unpaid. If I continue to work at the school I will get about 60% paid leave but I agree 4 months is so early to leave baby for a full day! I’ll have to leave him from 6AM until 5PM. I know lots and lots of people do it and they are just fine but I want to spend those precious first years before preschool with him :( when he starts his solids, and learns to roll over and crawl; I want to do baby brain gym with him and teach him baby sign language; everything I did with ds 1..!! Such a hard decision. If husband isn’t allowed start to work soon (as we still live together for now and both pay bills), we will be in so much debt that I’ll have to keep working, I won’t have a choice. 

Azure, love the bump!

Yay Pineberry for a healthy baby heart! 

Co_foster those pics are precious. I can’t wait for my anatomy scan next week and hope that we can also confirm team blue!

I felt baby move again lots yesterday and about 3 times today but only in the past hour. They are very soft/muffled movements though, not at all what I had with ds. Oh well after the bleeding scare last Sunday I’m just glad to feel him even if it’s not a lot.

Cloth diapers- no.

Anyone else have pelvic/hip/joint/sciatic pain? Mine is at the point where I’m going to see a physiotherapist on Monday. I’m sure my huge bump & too much weight gain is having an effect on my pelvis and nerves!


----------



## co_fostermom

Joanna - believe me, even 3 months of partially paid maternity leave would be nice. At least in WA if you've been working we now get FMLA which I think will match up to 25% of your previous paychecks, but I can't claim it now because I quit my job. Honestly with the way things were going, I could really see them just laying me off under the pretext of Covid but in reality it totally would have been because I would be needing maternity leave. My boss was such a chauvinistic sexist, narcissist who was really good at twisting the truth with pretty much anyone and everyone. Victoria would have about the same weather as we get from what I'm told. I wouldn't want to move much further north. Canada in general has definitely been looking appealing as of late. That being said, I'm in the process of starting an opera company with the other two colleagues who quit with me and our whole premise is around community engagement. I feel like with all the changes happening we could actually affect real change through art and that's pretty exciting. But we shall see. 

Fern - I hope things get better for you really soon! I know it's been really hard for lots of people and going into debt to stay alive is awful.

Hip/ Groin pain - YES. My groin will hurt randomly and I've struggled with sciatica on and off since college and it has gotten exponentially worse during pregnancy. I find that prenatal yoga works really well. I really like the app Down Dog. They just released a prenatal yoga app (the icon is blue with a white dog holding a puppy in a blanket) and I've been using that at least once a week to relieve hip pain. It really works wonders. 

Cloth diapers - honestly I wouldn't have the patience and aim for organic disposables that are somewhat eco-friendly. That being said, I did register for some hybrid cloth diapers, where the insert is disposable but the cover is cloth. I think that's about the extent I could handle, and at the very least I do want to try it. Brand is GroVia.


----------



## Fern81

Lol co_foster I had to smile (ironically) at the way we both feel about our governments... if we were able to have a cup of tea together now I think we’d have a good vent :) 

I just have to report..! This morning I felt a good few bumps from baby. Two things that were huge for me... he responded to a poke for the first time (that I could feel). He bumped me, I poked and he immediately pushed back. Also, I felt him through my skin for the first time! Both times on the right side. I really think my placenta has moved up a bit because I’m really able to feel more in the lower middle and sides whereas before it was just very low and sides. After all my worries and disappointment for not feeling him move, this makes me soooo happy!


----------



## Pineberry

Joannaxoxo said:


> Is anyone else thinking or doing cloth diapers?

I am strongly considering it - I did a lot of reading up on it a while ago, and like how it is much more environmentally friendly, as well as cost saving in the long run. But at least for the first few months, we will definitely be doing disposable. Feel like I'll need to settle into motherhood first before figuring out the rest.



co_fostermom said:


> I just have to report..! This morning I felt a good few bumps from baby. Two things that were huge for me... he responded to a poke for the first time (that I could feel). He bumped me, I poked and he immediately pushed back. Also, I felt him through my skin for the first time! Both times on the right side. I really think my placenta has moved up a bit because I’m really able to feel more in the lower middle and sides whereas before it was just very low and sides. After all my worries and disappointment for not feeling him move, this makes me soooo happy!

Aww how wonderful hun! It’s so cute when they react to you! I often talk to my little one while listening to him via the doppler, and I swear he was ’reacting’ to me one time a few days ago - I would say something (like "heyy little one, did you know that i love you?!" or "how’s my sweetheart doing today?") and he’d give the doppler a poke every time I finished talking, as if he was answering :D


I’m so happy for you that things are progressing movement-wise <3


I have something similar to report - little one was kicking a loooot last night (just after complaining about him not moving much hahah!) and my SO was able to feel it with his hands for the very first time :cloud9: before, baby would always stop kicking as soon as SO put his hands on my belly, but not last night! He was soo happy!!


----------



## JessdueJan

@Joannaxoxo I will be using cloth nappies! I also sold my stash after my DD so am currently in the process of rebuilding as cheaply as possible. With my others I found alva baby always worked well and were cheap enough to bulk out the majority of my stash so hoping these work for this baby too. I'm going for terries and wraps for the newborn stage mainly to keep costs low but plenty of people have recommended me the tots bots peenut wrap and pads so I'm looking into that too xx


----------



## Pineberry

Finding of the day: you know you're pregnant AF when shaving your hooha becomes mission-nearly-impossible :dohh: I just hope for the best these days and pray I dont miss a spot :shy:

Now I know there's nothing wrong with 'going natural' but I really prefer it the other way!


Felt like bubba was training for the olympics this morning! He's not usually this active at 10AM but I'm loving it. Nothing sweeter than feeling his adorable little kicks while I'm doing home office<3 ugh I love him so much it's ridiculous haha! I'm honestly such a sappy momma, I cry sometimes thinking about my little boy & how much I adore him :oops:


How are my ladies doing today? Anything interesting or exciting coming up this week?


----------



## co_fostermom

Pineberry - If it makes you feel better, going all "1970s bush" apparently protects that area from bacteria during pregnancy. Might be something to consider if you can stand it. 

Also....aww! baby kicks!


AFM DH felt the baby kick last night for the first time. He had to put a bit of pressure on my abs with his hand but Baby didn't disappoint! Was such a sweet moment.


----------



## Fern81

Lol Pineberry at struggling to shave don’t cut yourself! I can’t WAIT for salons to open up again so that I can get waxed. I’m going to try to trim today before my dr appointment and scan on Thursday (we have a public holiday today so I’m at home) and quite scared of cutting myself!

So, we’ve been in the middle of a horrific cold front and SNOW is predicted. Snow here is extremely rare. We had a light fall 8 years ago and the day came to a standstill as people parked their cars & rushed out of the office to watch a few flakes. That was the only time in my almost 39 years when it’s snowed where I live. This AM I got up to extreme cold and clouds and got... RAIN! Boo! Even worse, I had to storm outside to get all the laundry off the line and nearly got frostbite lol. I’m still hoping to see snow today. If it snows in our neighboring city, the roads are going to be crowded with people flocking to see it!

20 weeks today. Officially half way done. I’m still so scared about what the rest of the year will bring in terms of my marriage but feeling more and more ready for the baby.

Re the pelvic pain- I went to the physio yesterday. She said my ligaments are very lax & pelvis unstable and my muscles are cramping and tensing due to this. So I’m to walk around a bit when I can/find time, other than that no strain on the area, try to stabilize and keep perfect alignment and posture as much as possible. No stretching allowed. She did work on the muscles a bit, wow ouch but it’s feeling better today.


----------



## Fern81

Oh! And... the first learner at our school has tested positive for covid. The child is in the primary school though which is on a separate premise next to the high school where I teach. It’s surely just a matter of time before a high school learner or teacher tests positive however I hope it doesn’t happen and that if it does, they don’t get too sick. A weird part of me thinks that, if I’m going to get sick I’d rather get it now and get it over with. On the other hand of course I don’t want to subject my baby to a possible high fever. Oh well what can we do right except social distancing and meticulous hand & face hygiene! It still bothers me how people touch and pull on their masks and continuously push them up and down, a lot of times walking around with them down below the chin (masks when in public is the law here now)... it defeats the purpose. 
How is lockdown and what are the rules that are affecting you guys atm where you live?


----------



## Pineberry

@co_fostermom Hah interesting! I did not know that. I still think I wouldn’t have the balls to let it all grow though, I’m extremely particular when it comes to my body hair :lol::lol:

@Fern81 Hmm have never done waxing before but now I’m thinking I might give it a try! :p I hope you’re still going to see snow, that would be insane if it snowed where you live seeing that it hasn’t happened in that many decades! Been a while since I saw snow myself, especially since living in Portugal. but even back in Germany it doesn’t snow that much anymore during wintertime these days. Global warming for sure!

Sorry to hear about your muscles! Glad it feels better today and I hope your pelvis becomes more stable with more walking. I have started taking 45-60 min walks every day after work with my SO and it’s been lovely. There’s a nice path along the seafront that we always take, and always visit a pond nearby that has ducks / turtles / baby ducks :)


Agree about people not using masks properly!! So annoying. Or wearing them below their nose :growlmad: so stupid haha.
Where I live there’s still lots of restrictions, but slowly shops are opening again, and I’ve definitely noticed that people don’t take the virus that seriously anymore- crowds of people everywhere, etc.


----------



## AzureOrchid

Hi Ladies!!
As far as stretch marks - nothing yet but I have been basting myself in Bio Oil every day. My sister in law swears by it and had basically zero stretch marks after four kids and just got one with her fifth when trying a different oil. So far so good!

She also did cloth diapers with this one to try and save money. I see some pros and cons with it and won't be going that route myself. One of the cons is when they're between sizes - you'll get lots of leaks. It also just seems so... messy. She seems to have a good routine with doing laundry every other day with them and says she has had zero rash issues with them, too. Plus he doesn't seem to get as uncomfortable at night with them. I will pick her brain a bit more on that topic and report back :) 

Had our anatomy scan today and the technician was SO NICE! She let my partner sneak in so he could be a part of everything. It was definitely appreciated. Everything seems pretty normal, which is great. Also found out the gender and... drumroll.... it's a boy! Not going to lie, I am disappointed but I'm sure I'll come around to it. I was just so hoping for a girl!! We got some interesting shots of him in there today and I'll attach one here that I found funny :) He was in super comfort mode with his legs crossed and arms over his face for most of the scan but did move around a bit for us. 

Hope everyone else is doing great!


----------



## co_fostermom

Lol Pineberry! I've gotten that area waxed a couple times. Not a huge fan but it definitely isn't as bad as people make it sound. Granted, I wasn't pregnant at either time and I imagine it would be more sensitive down there. Fern, you're brave!

Also Fern - SNOW?! Wow. We've had a cold and rainy spring here. Really starting to miss the sun and heat and hoping the summer turns up soon. I've read that global warming can delay the springs and summers, so the weather in most places ends up not turning nice until late June and then stays nice through October/ early November even. Maybe that's what's been going on here in WA.

Azure! Funny pic! Yeah I asked our tech if she would be willing to do 3d shots and she said she could try but didn't recommend it at 20 weeks because they don't have a lot of fat yet and they sort of look like aliens lol, which your pic reminds me of. It's crazy how they can move and bend in there!

AFM - woke up with some dried blood in my panties this morning (sorry if tmi) which of course freaked me out but it doesn't appear to be active bleeding. I've been a bit itchy down there lately so am wondering if I irritated the skin enough last night to cause some bleeding. Either way, will be keeping an eye on it. Besides that, I feel like I'm finally starting to look the part with the right clothes on, so I thought I'd share my 21 weeks bumpie with you all.


----------



## Fern81

Pineberry- I’m jealous that you have the time to take those kinds of walks ;) so glad you can enjoy it!

Azure first of all that’s a gorgeous scan pic. I felt the same with my first ds but now I can’t imagine being a girl mom. Boys are lovely. I’m sure you’ll get used to the idea but in the meantime, gender disappointment is such a real thing and it’s OK. Hugs!!

Co_foster remember we are in the Southern hempsphere at the tip of Africa so it’s winter here. It should start to get warmer during August, a short springtime during September and then usually very hot from October onwards. Sept-March is usually our summer rainfall season. In other parts of RSA (in the Cape) it snows every winter and they have a winter rainfalls season. But our climate isn’t conducive to snow. I love love love our hot summers and am so glad baby A will be born when it’s hot!
So sorry you had some bleeding again... hope it doesn’t pick up again. I had spotting again this past Sunday and I agree it’s terrible :(. Also- cute bumpie to be proud of :)


----------



## co_fostermom

Oh right Fern - totally forgot you're in the southern hemisphere! Well, I hope you get your very rare snowfall!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Fern - I certainly don't miss the snow lol. I'm so happy it's almost summer here, I'm usually a cold person, so in the summer I feel quite comfortable while everyone sweats. Though I can't imagine not seeing the snow every year, by December I love having snow and the kids love to play in it too. But by February I'm done with winter and wish I lived somewhere warmer haha. I guess that is why we all have seasons for the most part, it makes us appreciate the time we have with the weather we like. 

Azure - congratulations on the baby boy... I'm sure you'll come around to the gender. Many people feel disappointed and I'm sure that's completely normal. I love your scan picture, he's a little acrobat. 

Foster - love the belly shot! I've been meaning to add mine here but keep forgetting. I hope the bleeding is gone now.

Not much to report here. I got my results back from the scans and baby is looking good. I'll post a scan picture later today when I'm home and can access the pictures off my phone. I'm also feeling a lot more kicks... some are strong enough to see my belly move now which I love! I've also got the glucose test coming up in the next couple weeks, then I officially move on from my GP to the OB at the hospital. I can't believe that by Saturday I'll be hitting 6 months pregnant!


----------



## Joannaxoxo




----------



## co_fostermom

Yay cute baby!


----------



## Fern81

Lovely shot Joanne!!

Just a quick update- anatomy scan went well and my boy is DEFINITELY a boy yay!!!


----------



## co_fostermom

Yay Team Blue!!!!


----------



## co_fostermom

So I had a dream that Baby was pushing his face into my belly so you could basically see his face and then we'd tickle his chin and he'd move his face around to get tickled in other spots lol. Pregnancy dreams are SO weird!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Foster - pregnancy dreams can be so weird! Your dream sounds cute but in real life that would be creepy :shock:.

Fern - Yay for team blue.

I can't believe how many team blues we have in this thread. We need more pink announcements to balance us out :)


----------



## Pineberry

@AzureOrchid Aww, so nice that she let your SO attend! Glad your scan went well and WELCOME to team blue!! :hugs:I'm sure the disappointment is gonna pass quickly! You'll have a precious little babyboy who'll love his mama to no end - I always hear about that special mom-son bond & I can't wait to experience it for myself! Also, great scan pic - what a cutie! And dat pose though! :coolio:

@co_fostermom Love your 21 week bumpie! Adorable! Sorry to hear about the spotting, that's always scary no matter what. Has there been any more now? I'm glad it doesn't appear to be anything to be worried about. <3

Pregnancy dreams - well I've always had vivid and weird dreams all my life so I'm used to them, but yes, I've had some bizarre ones lately.

For example, I often dream that my babyboy is already here, but that he can already talk as an infant lol. Like he'll be that teeny tiny baby and I'll be having actual conversations with him. I read that that's a common dream in pregnancy and something like it being related to feeling insecure about one's ability to be able to care for a small helpless infant. Tbh, I do feel a bit 'intimidated' knowing that I'll soon be responsible for the life and health of a baby- but I also trust my maternal instincts and am sure I'll know what to do. 

@Joannaxoxo Yay for a healthy babe and that is one adorable ultrasound pic! :hugs2:

@Fern81 Glad your anatomy scan went well hun!! :hugs:


----------



## Fern81

Yikes yes pregnancy dreams are extra crazy! I also have a very real, complicated and exhausting dream life usually lol but during this pregnancy things have ramped up a notch! The day before my anatomy scan, I had a dream where my gynae told me I’m very overweight and SQUISHY and that it’s very concerning. That I need to see a dietitian asap and go on a diet. I’m definitely upset about the fact that I’ve already gained 10 kg so it’s clear where that dream came from! But it felt super real! (I’ve managed to cut down on the junk food but feel like it’s too late).

So, I’ve booked my bed and did the paperwork for A’s delivery. The hospital procedures are so hectic atm! The rule is: from 38 weeks pregnant, mom and the birthing partner (who has to leave directly after delivery and not allowed to visit), both have to do weekly covid tests at R850+ a shot. That’s 50 $ per person, per week, out of pocket (at the current exchange rate). Well, I had an induction at 38w3d last time due to baby being in distress, and husband stayed outside during delivery (my sister was with me). Since I personally feel men should be nowhere near a vaginal delivery, I’ll just do this one on my own. (Hopefully we continue to work things out and are still together then.) My pregnant brain is working overtime- due to us suffering an enormous financial loss (lockdown), those weekly covid tests are way too expensive. Also, since I don’t want him in the room if I have a VB, there’s no point in him paying that much just to sit in the waiting room while I give birth and then probably not being allowed back in after. So I’m thinking if things are still the same at the end of Oct, I’ll do one test just after 38 w, have him drop me off at hospital a week later, have an induction and do it by myself. That’s probably overplanning for birth (which rarely goes according to plan) but I can’t stop thinking about it! It’s hard to consider a possible cs by myself though and being alone after with no visitors and no-one to help you with baby when the nurses are busy... <insert curse word here> ...

In the meantime, after 3 months of extremely hard lockdown, government has suddenly allowed most businesses to reopen including restaurants, cinemas, casinos, salons etc and finally my husband is allowed to coach tennis again. The economy was starting to crash and people were literally starving. Now we have to rely on people to adhere to social distancing... haha! In MY country..? People do whatever they want! I’m just glad husband will be getting an income again and is in a good mood about it (salary probably only from end of July though) and we’ll just have to hope things don’t escalate to such a degree that we go back to hard lockdown.

No snow, just freezing! And that’s all the news I have :)


----------



## victorial8

I have freaky pregnancy dreams too....but that’s when I actually manage to sleep properly!!! I’ve been struggling to get to sleep the last couple of weeks and then of course the constant waking up uncomfortable or needing to pee ‍♀️.

I have been worrying about the birth if rules are still the same for this virus too. I am likely to have a c section and the thought of being in myself for a couple of days without hubby or visitors scare me. Hopefully things will ease by then. 

Baby has been moving so much lately, and we see near every movement from the outside which is cool. Got my anatomy scan in a week and a half so can’t wait for that. Hopefully after that we will get a gender scan .


----------



## co_fostermom

Yeah I normally have pretty vivid dreams but this is something on an all new level lol. 

I was worried about birth during a pandemic too and maybe I still am. I just kind of came to a place of not worrying too much about it right now because whatever will happen in October will happen. I feel like I'll have the grace for it when I need it. I worry so much about this pregnancy to begin with that I just feel like adding to the stress of what may or may not happen come birth time just doesn't make any sense. But I'm sure I'll start freaking out again sometime in August lol, especially if people continue to be so irresponsible with social distancing guidelines.


----------



## Fitz2020

Hi everyone 
Wow what took a while to catch up. I didn’t mean to leave it so long. All good with me and baby. Nearly 24 weeks now and have lots of movement, mainly at night though when I’m sitting or lying. I think I don’t notice it when I’m busy during the day. I also have an anterior placenta this time and didn’t feel much until about 20 weeks but can definitely feel the strong kicks now. I had my anomaly scan two weeks ago. All is great. I’m still team green! I was for my little boys pregnancy too. I have another scan in less than two weeks. Can’t wait, I just love seeing baby!


----------



## Fitz2020

Some pics of anomaly scan and my bump from about 2 weeks ago


----------



## Flueky88

Pine yay for new car and I cannot even fathom grocery shopping without a car.

So glad the echo went well. I'm also looking forward to feeling consistent movement.

Maybe your DH can help with grooming/shaving. If not you could get waxed. Funny story, when I was pushing my 1st out (I had epidural so couldn't feel and alsomy waters broke early at 34 +5 so wasn't shaved) I was looking at the ceiling panel which was a blurry reflection. I saw hair and asked if she was crowning,.....nope just my hair lady jungle :rofl:

Joanna yes we got it fixed on the 10th. So glad to not have to hand wash dishes every night.

Omg that is awesome that you will work 4 days but get paid for 5. Lovely to get that extra rest and family time.

No cloth diapers for me. I can never get over the thought of poop in my washing machine.

No hip/pelvic/sciatic pain yet but sure it'll come in the next 4 to 8 weeks. Hope the physio helped.
Co I'm so happy that your DH was able to attend. Lovely scan pics.

Azure lovely bump and sorry for the gender disappointment on team blue. It's especially hard when you strongly felt it was the opposite. I guarantee you will fall in love with your boy which I'm sure you know.

Fern I'm sorry you didn't get to do gender reveal like you had planned.

I hope that the rules change once you are in your last month. Hard putting an extra financial burden on you. Also, very curious, is it a cultural or personal preference about husband not present for vaginal delivery?


Sorry for poor catch up life has been very busy. I'm doing well though. Both my girls had their wellness exams and both are 98th % in height. Weight is also in 90th % but is expected with their height. My next appt is a week from tomorrow, anatomy scan day :)


----------



## Fern81

Fitz you look lovely and I’m so glad your anomaly scan went well :)

Flueky- I’m still not getting consistent movement. Maybe 5 movements in the last 2 days. My dr said I just have to make peace with it. I could see him moving SO MUCH during the scan but felt nothing.

Interesting question. We have such a mix of cultures in SA. In my culture, most ladies I know have elective cs and then of course you want your husband with you. The only people I know who have given birth vaginally (in my generation) is myself, my sister and 1 cousin’s wife. That’s IT. And as it happens, both my sister and I personally feel a man shouldn’t see a baby and placenta being born vaginally, as well as vaginal tearing being stitched, plus everything being cleaned (as you know it’s VERY messy!). Even if I had the most hands-on, supportive husband in the world I would still REFUSE to have him in the room for the actual birth until everything has been cleaned up. Unless it’s a cs. So I guess it’s personal, not cultural, because in my culture everyone else has a cs!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Fern - that weekly testing sounds extreme, especially since you have to pay out of pocket. Here, I was told that i'll only need to be tested for COVID if I'm booked for an elective c-section... not sure what happens to people who have an unexpected c-section? But I assume i'll only have to be tested once and our health care pays for it (but trying for a v-bac so might not have to be tested at all).

Fitz - love the scan pictures and bump shot! I can't believe how big they look at the 20ish week scans, yet I know if they were actually born they'd be so tiny.

Fern - we certainly do have such a mix of cultures here. I think c-sections are only about 30% of births here in Canada, but I know lots of different women who've experienced them, so thought it would be higher. My DH isn't squeamish, so he saw it all when I was giving birth to my first, he still jokes that he said my vagina 'looked like it was blowing a bubble' (when baby was crowing)... :shock:. So I can expect different cultures will treat births differently. 

Not much to report here, had a busy weekend organizing my kids rooms (they got new loft style beds and DH had to assemble them). We also saw some family for the first time since March. I'm glad next weekend will be a quiet one, we need a rest after this weekend.


----------



## co_fostermom

Yay Fitz! Cute baby and cute bump!

I forgot to tell everyone but I haven't had any bleeding since I found the spot randomly last week. I think my skin probably just got irritated. Thanks for asking and your support!

Fern - that's so interesting about most women in your culture electing c-sections. I think the rates are higher in the US than in Canada, but most state and private hospitals discourage elective c-sections unless there's medical precedence for it. I don't know if I could do vaginal labor without the support of DH (who probably would just not know what to do anyway lol) but he's not the squeamish type when it comes to other people's messes and gore - only his own. So if he cuts himself and sees himself bleeding (or has to give blood and sees it going through the tube) he gets dizzy and might pass out, but if it's anyone else he's totally fine lol. He's already been made aware through various conversations with others that there's the potential for some really gross stuff during labor and birth, and he just totally doesn't care (at least, that's how he acts). He'd probably make a really good EMT lol. I can see why you wouldn't want your husband in with you though since he hasn't been super supportive. I'd probably ask one of my two close women friends who have been through it to come join me if I were in similar circumstances. Right now we're only allowed to have one support person plus a doula if we hire one. I really wish I could have one of my lady friends with me since she's a nurse consultant and a grandma and has been through it many times with her own daughters, but I have to choose at the moment so I'm not going to deny DH that special moment.


----------



## CC94

Update: We had our anatomy scan today @ 19w0d, baby girl is averaging 19w1d in measurements, weighing in @ approximately 9oz putting her in the 32%ile per AUA, 40% per LMP GA, following in her sisters footsteps

Confirmed girl, confirmed anterior placenta, though movements are now quite obvious. She is very low as I usually carry and am still not showing a bit.

She had her feet crossed below her knees and kept tapping them, she also had one hand on each side of her face , so fricking cute.

I’ve had a scan at every appointment for fun, no measurements, this one made it really real and the excitement has officially set in, our family feels so complete. :flow: :pink: :blue: :pink: :pink:


----------



## co_fostermom

Awe! Yay CC94!


----------



## Fern81

Ahhh CC94 so happy that you’re happy!

This anterior placenta bugs me, there are still days where I don’t feel any movement.

Foster that’s good that your husband isn’t squeamish lol!

I spoke to a few of my colleagues and all of them had cs, none can relate to wanting/not wanting husband/male partner at a vb. My husband isn’t squeamish at ALL but he said last night it’s “crazy” to want to watch a vb. He feels the same way I do. I’m definitely going to ask my dr how common that is in different cultures! Anyway my sister was with me when I gave birth last time but I won’t ask her this time due to the weekly covid testing she or I will have to pay for.

Some good news- I have a week long school holiday/break starting tomorrow! My mom has been looking after ds since my husband has been allowed to start working and she is quite fed up with the state of affairs as she is also trying to work from home (early childhood development centres including day care and pre-primary are still closed despite 99% of parents being allowed back to work..!!??) so she’s happy that I can take ds off her hands for a week! I’m looking forward to spending some time with him although I still have my other job (from home) and school work to do; I’ll do it during those stretches of time that he’s watching YouTube... a necessary evil ](*,)


----------



## JessdueJan

@Fern81 YouTube has been a lifesaver in this house during lockdown! I hate it but if it keeps my kids occupied long enough for me to drink a hot cup of tea and gather my thoughts for 10 minutes then I'll take it in small doses!!
I can't imagine my partner not being with me for the birth of a baby or not wanting to be there, I find it interesting how it all goes on in other cultures though xx


----------



## Pineberry

Flueky88 said:


> Maybe your DH can help with grooming/shaving. If not you could get waxed. Funny story, when I was pushing my 1st out (I had epidural so couldn't feel and alsomy waters broke early at 34 +5 so wasn't shaved) I was looking at the ceiling panel which was a blurry reflection. I saw hair and asked if she was crowning,.....nope just my hair lady jungle :rofl:

:mrgreen: LOL! Thanks for the chuckle!

@Fitz2020 Aww love the bump! Also, glad everything went well with your anatomy scan, and your bubba is so cute :)

@CC94 Lovely to see such a happy update! Great ultrasound pics, she’s adorable!! :) It’s so funny what they do with their hands sometimes- during my anatomy scan my lil boy had his hands on top of his head for a while!

@co_fostermom Glad there has been no more spotting! <3

About partners being there at birth and watching - totally normal where I’m from in Europe, also I can’t imagine my SO not being there. I do want him to be slightly behind me though and not watch everything full front :lol:

All going well here so far - had some trouble with my insurance that I have via my employer, turns out the yearly budget they’ve set is reaalllly low so by the time i had my fetal echo, I had already maxed it out (without me knowing) and I had to pay for the echo fully out of pocket - was not cheap.. Anyway after many phonecalls and my SO’s cousin helping us (she works with this particular insurance), we now luckily have additional insurance. Our co-payments will be higher but at least we won’t have to pay for all the remaining ultrasounds, birth etc. out of pocket.

Other than that - well last night was the first time I was genuinely worried about bub’s lack of movement!

He’s been pretty quiet for a week now, but I’d still feel some kicks at night when lying down. Well, not last night! Literally radio silence, no movement at all. Of course, I worked myself up into a slight panic so I got up at 2AM, grabbed the doppler, went to the living room and just listened to him for probably about 20 minutes. He tends to notice when I put the doppler on because he’ll start moving, kicking the doppler and switching positions. It was nice listening to him for so long, and at least I was able to sleep after that.

I also calmed down after seeing most online sources say you’re only supposed to feel them move constantly and every day, after reaching the 28 week mark. And that movement is sporadic before that. Also read somewhere that they go through a major growth spurt around 25-26 weeks, so that might be it.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Fern - lovely for you to get a nice break from work and spend time time with your ds. Are you able to go do anything fun with him during your break? Many things are re-opening here so my husband can take the kids to the beach finally... (I know it's winter where you are now).

Jess - YouTube is basically how my kids have survived being off school since March haha. Though my husband has been home with them and they still go on walks/play outside/do school work/etc, they spend the majority of the rest of the time on YouTube. Life Saver!

Pineberry - I feel very similar about movement. I think it depends on where baby is positioned.... some days I feel a lot and other days very little. I'm glad you mentioned the constant movement from 28+ weeks... I'll be less worried now. 

Has everyone picked names out for their baby yet? I'm completely stuck on a name... I keep waiting for one to find me. Like hearing a nice name in a show or when speaking with someone... but so far nothing. I have a small list of names I like but don't feel like any one is his yet. Any ideas where to get some inspiration?


----------



## co_fostermom

Pine I understand the fear and concern! There have been a few days here and there where I hardly felt anything at all - tried laying down, eating a snack/ juice, etc. and nothing but yes, I've heard and read that too - movement is consistent yet. I'm glad you were able to relieve some stress with the doppler!

Also, I'm sorry about insurance. I just got a huge bill from the visit with the perinatologist and anatomy scan and seriously I was shocked - but we have a really high deductible. I figured, surely by now it would have been met but nope, just looked it up and we still have about $600 to go before our copays turn to 20/80. Considering I don't have an income currently, that was pretty frustrating. So I'm with you there!


----------



## Pineberry

Huh definitely seems like a lot of us have the same 'problem' right now with their babes being very quiet! Well last night baby boy was pretty wiggly, felt like he was twisting and turning in there - and same thing when I woke up this morning. So hopefully this is the start of a more active period again :)

@co_fostermom $600? Ooof that completely sucks. I feel bad for complaining now; my co-payments are only a tiny fraction of that. My fetal echo cost me 174€ but the co-payment should only have been around 50€ (if my budget hadn't been maxed out already at the time). Now with my normal insurance, I co-pay about 10-15€ for each ultrasound / consultation. To think back on when I lived in Germany... there were never ever any co-payments at all. All surgeries, doctor's appointments, dentist etc. were always for 100% free (and it's not like you have to wait months for appointments - there were days I would walk into a gyn office without an appointment, and they'd still see me right then - maybe had to wait an hour or two). It's actually the only thing I miss living about living in Germany! I really really hope the US will have a complete reform of the health care system one day - it's just atrocious the way it is right now and I feel terrible for US citizens having to pay that much out of pocket all the time.


Can I also just give a shoutout to my sweet SO?! Last night when I made my dinner, I suddenly CRAVEEEED a cold coke zero, which is very unsual for me as I normally just drink water. Told my SO about the craving and he got up from the couch without hesitation, put his shoes on and said "I'll see what I can do" (without me asking him to) even though it was already past 9pm and most shops in our area were closed. Well he found a small shop that was still open and came back with 3 small cans of cokezero! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Pineberry - My husband did the same last night, I had a stressful day at work yesterday so I went home and told DH "I can't drink alcohol, so I NEED icecream!" haha... he picked us up some after dinner lol.

Also, as we can't seem to choose a baby name, I asked the kids and my husband to all pick a name. So we have 4 finalist names (with a middle name picked)... and I actually love them all. We are going to tally our friends/family and which ever name is the most favourite will be his name. It's quite fun and everyone gets a peek at the name choices but won't know until he's born what his name will be.


----------



## co_fostermom

Joanna that sounds like that was a good plan for finding a name! It took DH and I about 18 weeks before we could settle on a name and then it just kind of hit me one day and I asked DH if he liked it and here we are with a name picked out! But we're not telling anyone because I don't want to hear opinions good or bad lol. People tend to keep negative opinions to themselves after a child is born and named but I know a lot of people who think it's their total and complete right to help parents-to-be they barely know pick a name they (as in the people, not the parents) prefer before the kiddo is born. People have definitely been disappointed that we're not sharing the name but they get over it pretty quick. I'd rather deal with that than hear opinions on our choice and then make me not so sure of myself. Lucky for me, both my brothers chose not to share the names before their kids were born, so at least my mom has gotten used to not knowing until after birth. 

Pine - don't feel bad. If your bill was more than you were expecting than that's just as bad as my bill being more than I was expecting. I definitely agree about health reform in the US but all the stupid politics involved around it makes it darned near impossible to affect change in this country with a two party system (half the government seems to believe that only certain people should have a right to decent healthcare - I didn't vote for that half). Honestly, I wasn't expecting the bill to be that high, but I'm also used to paying loads of money for health care. It'll be better once we meet our deductible and I'm assuming the fetal echo in three weeks will cover that amount and then bills will be much, much smaller. I'm just hoping they'll work with us on payment plans.


----------



## Flueky88

Fern thank you for answering. It is amazing how things are viewed around the world. Personally, other than medical staff, DH is the only one I want in the room. With dd1 I didn't want him to see me below the waist during labor and delivery, but it happened. He said it's an image he will never forget but obviously we've continued having sex so it hasn't ruined it for him lol. With my 2nd I didn't really care. He did help hold one of my legs while I pushed so he got a view again. I totally respect whatever is best for the individual though :)

Yes YouTube has been used a bit more than I'd like as well. It's okay, there are much worse things in life.

Joanna glad you will be having a relaxing weekend. We will be busy. Our wall was finished Sunday and been lots of clean up. We are also supposed to look at some panels for a garage door, see if they are worth buying to replace the ones I backed into. Want to take girls to the zoo tomorrow morning as well.

We have first name picked but no middle name yet. I don't think parents like it much but it's our child. Then again it could just been they were distracted when telling.

Co I'm glad there hasn't been any more bleeding/spotting. I hope that when the time comes you can have more than one support person. I'm not very hopeful it'll be allowed in October/November though.

Yes, I'm so thankful I am in Makena copay assist program. They will pay up to $5000 for my shots and until I meet or exceed that amount I pay $80/month. My first 4 shots, my cost would have been $1300 and my deductible resets July 1st. 

Cc beautiful scan pics. I'm glad you feel complete with your family. I'm feeling the same.

Pine sorry for the unexpected bill. My insurance deductible resets on July 1st so I am starting over again. Could be worse though. When I was pregnant with my 1st I was due July 6th and deductible to reset July 1st. I was so nervous she wouldn't come before July 1st. She apparently misread my fears and thought I said before June 1st since she was born May 31st.

From what I recall my OB office doesn't have you do kick counts until 28 weeks since movement isn't as regular or felt as easily until then. 

So sweet he went to fulfill your craving!


AFM been busy with work and cleaning up after our wall was fixed. I shampooed the couch and recliner yesterday. We can't wait to have our downstairs back in order so we can chill for a bit before bed. Things are coming together nicely and hope to put our house on market in July. I hope it sells quickly and we can find one we like as well. I want to be moved before baby arrives. I can't even imagine trying to move with a newborn or have house viewings with a newborn. With my luck my 3rd will also hate car rides and cry the entire time or almost entire time like my others did. I just laugh when people say babies love car rides and it soothes them. It is true for many babies......just not mine.

Well happy weekend ladies and so exciting most of us are halfway or more to meeting our babies :)


----------



## co_fostermom

Flueky lol about car rides - my niece is 5 and she still allegedly screams bloody murder if she's in the car for more than 20 minutes. It makes it really hard for my brother and his family to take road trips, which is something they enjoy doing during the summer months. I hope your kiddos don't hate car rides for that long!


----------



## Fern81

Pineberry sorry to hear about your insurance woes! It’s incredible how expensive pregnancy can be. I always feel jealous when I hear how certain European countries have these great health care systems where you barely pay anything and taxes are put to good use! 
Your husband seems so sweet :)
I’m glad to hear the news about only doing kick counts after 28 weeks. I don’t have a doppler and am only going to see my dr again at 25 weeks. It’s worrying when you don’t feel them for a few days, for sure!

Joanna you’re just as lucky to have a dh to satisfy your cravings :) 
Yes after hard lockdown, everything opened up suddenly. We live very far from the coast but here are some nice parks, libraries and a lovely bike track just down the road from us. The track has different difficulty levels, some perfect for toddlers. He goes on his little balancing bike, too cute! Also, one perk of living here is that we have loads of game farms/parks close to us and can go on game drives. The city zoo is open but it’s in an unsafe part of town so I won’t go alone. Nice that you guys can go to the beach!
Names- this little one has had both his names picked out since 12 weeks! Husband wasn’t talking to me for a few weeks so I chose the names. He seems to be indifferent and hasn’t disagreed so I got my 2 lovely names. Good luck on choosing yours!

Anyone who feels like they want to share names on here, please do, I would love to see them! I’ll share mine via pm if anyone is interested.

Flueky seems like you are working very hard, wow! Good luck with moving house while pregnant, I can’t imagine it! Hopefully your third girl surprises you and likes car rides!

Co_foster I completely agree, people can be so judgemental about names! As if they have the right! Many of my cousins havent shared names until birth for that reason. I just announced both sons’ names to everyone when I announced the genders and screw the reactions. My brother mispronounced my ds1’s name for about 2 years on purpose, just to prove the point that there’s more than one way of pronouncing it. He called my ds 2’s name “interesting”. My kids, my choice. This happened to my sister too. She named one of her twin sons Jesse. When my dad heard it he laughed and said “oh so his full name is JESSICA” wtf. 

I’m also very, very fed up with people thinking they have the right to comment on how large I am for 5 months pregnant. Like, would you comment on my size if I wasn’t obviously pregnant? EVERYONE. From my mom to my best friend to every second person when I go to the shops. I’ve actually cried about it because I’m so uncomfortable with my shape and size and I know I’m only going to get bigger. Weirdly, my husband has been nice about my size. Him and my dr are about the only 2 people who say I look normal. Oh well 4 more months and then I can slim down again, I have to keep reminding myself.


----------



## co_fostermom

Awww Fern I'm so sorry people have been commenting on your size and making you feel uncomfortable. I've only had one comment so far from someone and it was in the context of me telling her that I'm pregnant and her saying, "oh you're so small (aka your bump is small and you could just be fat lol) so I didn't want to assume." She didn't mean any harm and didn't have any way of knowing that I'm a little self-conscious about my smallish bump or that Bug measured small at his 20 week scan, so I didn't take it personally. But yes, I think it's fascinating how people feel the right to comment on your shape and size when you're pregnant, and touch you inappropriately, and comment on your name choices like it's their full human right but any other time it's totally socially unacceptable lol. I don't get why people think pregnant women are okay with it while they're pregnant. If anything I'm more self-conscious right now lol. 

Jesse was actually a top 5 name for this little guy but after carrying him for a while I just really didn't feel like he was a Jesse. But that's totally a masculine name and it's even masculine (no feminine occurrences) in the Bible lol. People are so annoying sometimes.


----------



## Fern81

On the subject of names, after our discussions on the forum; I asked my husband last night if he had told anyone what our baby’s name is. He said no. Then he asked does baby have a second name???? He’s known for 10 weeks what baby’s names are and that the second name is specially derived from ds1’s name (so that he is named after his big brother). His excuse is that he hasn’t been thinking about the baby for the last few months as he was too occupied. Shooooo!


----------



## co_fostermom

Fern I'd be pretty frustrated too!


----------



## Flueky88

Co thankfully we had some improvement when our girls were 6 months and was much better by 1 y.o. Not that they looove them but they tolerate them. I couldn't imagine it lasting for years.

Fern I'm sorry the zoo is in an unsafe part of town. I feel bad for my oldest that she hardly gets out and sees things. Really hate this virus for many reasons l.

Would you pm the name? I'll put my name at the bottom of my post.

Yes, we haven't put on market yet but we've decided if we don't sell by end of September we will take off temporarily as we aren't going to move with a newborn... hard enough without moving. So if there are penalties and depending on amount, we may even wait to sell. Gotta meet with a realtor soon.

Sorry he didn't recall the name :(

Co yes people don't even realize what they are saying can make a woman feel awful. It took awhile for me to "pop" with my 1st and even my 2nd it took a bit to start looking like I'd popped. I think my long torso hides it well mostly except for this pregnancy. I just over the past week have had people bold enough to ask if I'm pregnant or when I'm due. I'm a bit nervous how I'll look at the end.

AFM I've shampooed nearly all the carpet in the house with the new cleaner I bought. I had borrowed my step MILs but it wasn't working right which she warned me when I borrowed. It is quite a workout for me right now but the carpets look sooo good, almost new. 

Anatomy scan was yesterday and everything was normal. Baby girl was measuring 11 oz at 20+1 which OB said was 47%. I'm thinking I'll have another 6lb baby, maybe in lower 7lb range. Baby was not very cooperative, she didn't want to move for the tech or would move very quickly so she couldn't get a pic. She also kept her ankles crossed nearly the entire time. She's currently breech but not a big deal at this point, dd2 was at 20 wk scan as well. I'VE gained 5 lbs since last appt... so 5lbs total gain. I hate how I gain quickly in 2nd tri but I know it's typical of me.

We have a 1st name but no middle name yet.....Erika. It's not "unusual" but not common around here which I like. I love Olivia but it is way too common a name for me. 

I'll try to upload a few scan pics tomorrow. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## co_fostermom

Yay Flueky for picking a name!


----------



## CC94

Flueky I love Erika! Another timeless classic <3 

I haven’t told anyone our girls name yet, but daddy named her, first time he’s ever cared so much and I found it so sweet, so I gave it to him Kylie Mae :flow:


----------



## Flueky88

CC very pretty name. Mae is a middle name we are considering. 

Baby wasn't very cooperative and was hard to get any really good pics. Tech said her feet were at my cervix, head left lower abdomen, and right up against my stomach lol. Oh and after she got pestered to uncross her ankles so tech could get a pic of the other leg.... she folded herself in half with her legs above her head lol. It took 45 to 50 minutes and my others were more like 20 to 30 minutes.


----------



## co_fostermom

Oh my gosh Flueky I had the same experience. The tech actually acted like she was starting to get annoyed, especially when she kept trying to get one picture of the heart and Bug folded himself in half too lol. He started with his head down at the beginning of my scan and ended the scan with his feet down lol. Babies can be so funny that way lol.

Also, in your 3d picture it looks like Baby is sucking her thumb? SO cute!


----------



## Fern81

Flueky great news about the anatomy scan!! And I love Erika. I know 3 personally, all of them are LOVELY. You probably know this..? -Erika is also the name of a lovely, special type of flower that grows in South Africa. :)

Yes it’s a pity I can’t take him to the zoo by myself but we have taken him a few times when he was younger, along with my husband. Then we’re much safer of course. However, we are spending hours and hours at the bike track. He is doing so well, he is already riding on the “big kids” track with his little balance bike! I am so impressed and proud of him and he enjoys it a lot. When he wants to take a break from biking there is also a huge jungle gym and a rock climbing wall (he just jumps in the sand below the wall & plays in it, too small to actually climb). But it’s a lovely place. Lucky for us! My mom will be taking my sister’s twin boys to the track with my son once in a while as from next week when I go back to work seeing as all preschools are still forbidden from opening. I can just picture us three in the summer- me with baby on a blanket in the shade, watching big brother racing around like a maniac!

CC94 how sweet that he named her! And such a cute, feminine name :)


----------



## CC94

Thanks, I thought it was so sweet, his names Kyle so can see the inspiration there, the middle name surprised me, not one I’ve ever been fond of, but he freaked out <3 

almost forgot to take any belly photos, think she’s already starting to make her appearance feel like I’ll start getting a proper bump going forward.


----------



## co_fostermom

CC it absolutely amazes me how different everyone's bumps look at any given week! Yay for starting to show though! I definitely see a little bump there.

Okay, so I'm feeling super overwhelmed and underprepared and also unable to really prepare because a) pandemic and b) finances are now super tight since I quit my job AND we have to take a road trip to CO this week for a funeral and that is stretching our limited budget even further. I just feel so alone and like I have no idea what to do once Baby arrives. Anyone else feeling this way?


----------



## CC94

co_fostermom said:


> CC it absolutely amazes me how different everyone's bumps look at any given week! Yay for starting to show though! I definitely see a little bump there.
> 
> Okay, so I'm feeling super overwhelmed and underprepared and also unable to really prepare because a) pandemic and b) finances are now super tight since I quit my job AND we have to take a road trip to CO this week for a funeral and that is stretching our limited budget even further. I just feel so alone and like I have no idea what to do once Baby arrives. Anyone else feeling this way?

I’m sorry you are going through that, this is such a hard time. I had those same fears and stresses with our third, I knew I wasn’t going back to work after she was born and we were drowning in debt. It kept me up many, many night. It did come together though after many tearful prayers now I’m grateful we had adjusted to one income in time for the pandemic. I’m so sorry, there’s little worst than financial fears in my opinion. I’ve been struggling massively with depression through this, it’s as if our lives were ripped out from under us and all of the progress I worked so hard for my own mental state was abruptly taken back. Im really feeling a childish sense of “it’s not fair”, in a big way. 

I’m just over all of this. Pretty sure you’re in WA too, the news is too heavy these days regardless what side of the fence anyone falls on. 

All I can say is that everything does come in seasons, this too, whatever you’re (I’m) going through will also pass. Hang in there :flow:


----------



## co_fostermom

Thank you CC. Yes I'm in WA and yes, the news seems to be going backwards not forwards. :hugs: I appreciate your thoughts, truly.


----------



## Fern81

CC you look good!!

co_foster I know our circumstances and issues are different over there and here in RSA but the year is really getting me down. With covid, hectic issues at work, husband issues, lockdown, massive personal financial losses, everything in our country brutally spinning out of control (guys I can’t read/watch the news anymore) it just feels like nothing makes sense. Some days when I’m working hard or this week playing with my son I forget about the horrors for a few hours and feel ok. But mostly I feel lost. Idk what to say to make anything better. I wish we had a timeline so that we could say “only 3 more months, just hold on” but it could be a year, whatever. Things are shitty and getting worse over here for sure. I’m so sorry and sad for all of us that need to go through this especially during pregnancy. Hugs and hugs and hugs hun and to everyone else!


----------



## co_fostermom

:hugs: Fern! I definitely think you probably have it the roughest right now, but not trying to compare - just that I understand. I guess our 2020 babies will just be a new generation of truly resilient kiddos because their mamas had to be truly resilient during pregnancy.


----------



## Catmumof4

Omg!!! Hellllooooo I just had to catch up on 20 pages!!!! About 400 messages!!!!

I can't reply to everyone so just sending massive hugs to you all and so glad your all still here!!

So afm I'm 25 weeks pregnant now. I found out dead on 20 weeks that I'm having another girl. I had serious gender disappointment I have 4 girls and 1 boy already and I'm getting sterilized after this one so I found that quite hard. Her name is going to be Bonnie. I get loads of kicks and punches one day and the next hardly anything which worries me. My fav programme is one born every minute at the moment watch it like every night LMAO..


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Just caught up too... so also can't respond to everyone.

But lovely names everyone! 

We haven't quite decided, any imput is welcome: 
Patrick Connor
Jeremy Connor
Or Connor with one of the other names for middle. 
We love the name Connor but our other kids names are Kieran & Claire, both with a "C" sound. So we aren't sure if we want to have all the names sound the same. We may even wait until baby is born to decide which name suits him best. I did have a dream last night that he was called baby Connor... so maybe he is telling me what he wants haha.

Catmum - I'm 25 weeks tomorrow and I also find some days I get lots of kicks and other days hardly any. It's definitely worrying but I think it must be normal at this stage. I'm glad I'm not the only one experiencing this. 

I hope everyone has a lovely weekend and Happy July 4th to those in the USA. We just celebrated Canada Day on July 1st and had a nice BBQ with some family.


----------



## Catmumof4

Joanna I really like the name Connor with any of the others for a middle. Bonnie hasn't got a middle name yet but I tend to make them significant so I'm sure one will pop up Lol!!

Co how are you feeling now? I hope things have settled down financially for you and the anxiety eases!!


----------



## Catmumof4

Ahhh I forgot to Say!! I started out this pregnancy very overweight so it's deemed healthy for me to lose weight or stay the same rather then lose it and so far I'm 2lb off losing 2 stone since the day I found out I'm pregnant xx


----------



## co_fostermom

Joanna I really like the ring Connor Patrick has to it! Either way, I'm sure you'll have a good idea of what fits when he's born!

Catmum - yes I'm feeling *slightly* better. But we're taking a road trip today to go to a funeral and this pseudo vacation was definitely not planned or budgeted for properly (too short of notice to make it work best), so we are nervous about our time and spending there. Fortunately DH gets holiday pay on Monday, will get three days of bereavement pay and then Friday will be the only day he has to use vacation time which at least makes me feel somewhat better that he's not using most of his vacation time for this (we're trying to save it for October when the baby comes).

Also, good for you for doing such a good job at keeping healthy! So far I've managed to stay under my 20lb goal (I'm currently at 14 lbs overall gain - 16 according to my doctor but I always weigh a little more on their scale since I'm wearing clothes and have eaten). BUT, I know I'm not eating enough, and when I greatly increased my food intake after my 20 week scan, I didn't gain any weight, which makes me nervous. I do hope the baby is getting enough nutrition. 

Happy Independence Day to all my US friends! Be safe and healthy!


----------



## Catmumof4

Thank you for that. I definitely need to lose some and I have extra scans because I'm high risk so they will keep an eye on Bonnies weight to make sure it's coming off me and not her. Is there a reason your not eating much (food aversions etc) ? 

I'm really sorry your having such a tough time atm it seems horrendous. Do you not have paternity leave where you are? 

Afm had lots of rlp today under my belly which sucks but I like to think is because she is growing! I'm in a weird place atm I am so so desperate to have her but seriously want to make it to my due date lol. Just wish we could fast forward some time!! Hope everyone is safe and well xxx


----------



## Fern81

Catmum- Bonnie is such a sunny, cheerful name, may she be a ray of light in your lives xx also- good job with having a healthy pregnancy lifestyle and losing weight like you’re supposed to according to your doctors. I’m impressed! I’m also officially on a “diet”/ different eating plan these days as I gained an enormous amount of weight from eating way too much. I’m hoping my weight gain will stabilize as I’m very ashamed of my body atm, uncomfortable and I know it’s going to be hard to lose it again after A is born :(

Joanna- is there any special meaning to Patrick/Jeremy for you guys to make the choice easier? 

Co_foster as long as you’re getting your protein and taking prenatal vitamins.... Are you getting your iron levels tested? I also take 1000mg calcium, extra iron and omega 3 supplements because I’m concerned I don’t get enough of those from my diet (although as I’ve said I eat a lot and though most is healthy, a lot is/was specifically cake!) I asked dr to test my iron levels and will get them tested monthly from now on as I was anaemic during my previous pregnancy. I’m also counting my protein intake in grams to try and ensure I get 75g. Those steps help me feel more in control regarding baby’s nutrition. I doubt that it’s a problem if you don’t gain now as long as your dr says you are ok! Hugs! 

I go back to work on Tuesday and dreading it...


----------



## Catmumof4

Thank you. I can't take a great deal of credit iv eaten nothing but junk food this week but weight stayed the same thank God. 

I'm sorry your dreading going back to work, is your partner having your ds?

I'm feeling really sick today and down in general. I'm desperately trying to come off the cocodamol I take (for my fibromyalgia pain) to give Bonnie the best start. But iv been on them since 2009 and it's hard my partner keeps moaning I'm being grumpy but if tried explaining! Hope your all having a better day x


----------



## JessdueJan

Sending hugs to all who need it guys!

Loving all the name choices. 

We are team yellow and finding agreeing on a name very difficult, hopefully by the time baby arrives we will have a few definites for each gender to pick from xx


----------



## Fern81

Catmum, wow good luck trying to wean off the pain tablets. It’s wonderful that you care so much! I hope you are feeling better today.

Jess hi! I can imagine picking names for 2 genders can be hard!

So our national high court just ruled that it’s unconstitutional and goes against our human rights to keep depriving little kids of an education and safe environment to spend their days while parents are at work (the Department of Social Development closed down all preschools, crèches, daycare etc in March and to this day hasn’t said a word about how/when they plan to reopen). Many kids and households are also dependent on school feeding schemes. So a court case was brought against the department and the judge ruled that these care centres & schools are allowed to reopen immediately. I’m so happy! My son’s school will be reopening next Monday. He really needs his friends and the stimulation. He won’t be sooo happy to go back on day 1 though! I know it’s controversial because our covid cases are still rising exponentially but the schools have very strict measures in place and I believe you can’t just deprive a child of education for the year(s) that covid will be with us, you have to cope with and work around the disease as much as possible.

I’m also going back to the classroom tomorrow after a week’s break and dreading it. As I’ve said before, my co-teacher quit at the end of May so I have double the work load on top of managing my own business in the afternoons. I’m teaching senior students including final years so it’s a lot of pressure, they can’t “catch up” next year! I can’t resign or complain about the extra work load because we desperately need the income. Our hours have also increased on top of everything obviously with no extra pay. It makes me hate my job atm because it’s too stressful...


----------



## Catmumof4

Thank you fern. I'm so sorry your job sucks at the moment, is there any chance the school will hire someone else?? I'm really jealous of all the nurseries opening where you are my daughter Isabella is 4 and insanely hyper and her nursery has refused to open even though all the other nurseries in the area are open!! She has got so clingy and jealous if I even speak to Evelyn my nearly 2 year old. I'm exhausted and just want to scream at the teachers that this pandemic isn't going anywhere any time soon if ever!!

Also I need a rant I'm so so angry. I'm in England and they have opened up the pubs etc but still won't allow partners to the scans!. Then I wake up to a post on Facebook from my local hospital partners can go to the 12 and 20 week scans but no others!!! Wtf?!?!?! My 28 week scan is coming up soon and my partner still hasn't heard the heartbeat or seen her yet!

Good news though he felt her kick last night and so did all my kids. Evelyn didn't like it lol!! 

Hope everyone is safe and well xxx


----------



## jellybeanxx

Hello everyone! Sorry I haven’t been around much. It’s been a really rough few weeks, long story but mostly in laws making life difficult and apparently deciding now was the time to do that. I’m really worried about the effects of the stress on the baby which then just makes me stress more!
I’ve still been reading when I can but will have to have a proper catch up. 

Cat I know what you mean about the scans! It’s frustrates me so much. I absolutely understand hospitals wanting to protect staff but surely partners from the same household aren’t actually more of a risk? I feel like we’re in that small group where partners missed the 12 and 20 week scans and now they’ll start opening it up again. It’s heartbreaking! We’ve booked a private scan for 24 weeks so my husband can see the baby.


----------



## Pineberry

Hi ladies! I also have been MIA recently, sorry. I’ve read all of the posts though! Jellybean was thinking about you recently and wondering how you were, good to hear all is well but sorry it’s been stressful with your in-laws. That sucks!

Sadly dont have the time for a proper catch up right now since we’re on the go, leaving for a 4-day roadtrip which I’m so excited for. Gonna see some caves and national parks up north in Portugal, as well as some cities that I’ve never visited before :)

Dont have much to update baby-wise, well he’s moving a lot and actually has been having some hiccups lol! Which is super cute! Have my 28 week scan next Wednesday so really looking forward to that.

I’ll catch up properly next time and will check back here on Sunday :)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hi All. It seems that we are all super busy at the moment. Hopefully enjoying our busy lives... and most of us are having summer, which means we seem to have a little less time. Sorry I haven't responded to any of the messages, but did read through the last week of posts. 

It's been incredibly hot here for the past month, we are actually having heat warnings. So other then enjoying some beach time, we haven't been doing much but relaxing in the air conditioning. 

Baby also seems to be doing well. He's moving around quite consistently, some days more than others. I have started noticing larger movements, like if he turns around and can feel more than just kicks, such as large bones that are pressed up against my stomach (can't tell which body part they might be just yet). I absolutely love this part of pregnancy. 

However, still quite nervous about having my water break early... my first broke at 38 weeks which was fine but my second pregnancy I had my water break at 36 weeks. So I'm a tad bit nervous that it could happen even earlier this time. My doctor doesn't seem concerned, and I'll be seeing my OB doctor soon, so I'll bring up the concern with her. I've always wondered if this could be an issue with future pregnancies, so I guess we will find out... and hopefully it isn't.


----------



## Catmumof4

Jellybean I hope it's not too bad with the in laws seriously bad timing!!

Pineberry have a brilliant time!! I'm feeling loads of movement now As Well it's brilliant!

Joanna I'm jealous in a way this is baby number 6 and my waters have never gone on their own I'd love them too! Not before 36 weeks tho x


----------



## jellybeanxx

Pineberry that sounds amazing! Hope you have a wonderful time! 

Joanna I love the movements part of pregnancy as well. Makes it seem so real! I can understand the anxiety about your waters going if you’ve had that early before, hopefully this baby will hang on longer! 

Cat have you always had inductions/sections? I had my waters broken for me in my first pregnancy and the contractions that came after that were so intense! 

My nesting instinct has kicked in and I’ve got the urge to clean everything which is needed after being able to do so little in the early weeks. Starting to get some pelvic pain though so trying not to over do it!


----------



## Catmumof4

No I eent naturally 1st, then I had 3 days of pre labour but went naturally, and 3 inductions for various reasons the last ending in emergency section... every one had to have my waters popped for me..

Don't overdo it with the pelvic pain xx

Iv got to go to the dau (maternity checking unit) not felt her move today, headaches for a few days and being sick after eating anything it's been really hard 24 hrs so just going to monitor her x


----------



## Fern81

Hi everyone, yes it does seem like everyone is very busy!

Catmum is everything OK? Please keep us updated x

Jellybean so sorry to hear about stress with the in-laws:(
RANT/VENT WARNING:

Spoiler
I’ve completely distanced myself from my in-laws esp mil as she actively encourages my husband to act up against me & to literally “leave me with nothing & take my kids away so THEY (....she...) can raise them”. She has said this in front of me! Which I have done nothing to deserve, the issue is her own son’s temper tantrums which she claims are “understandable” and that I deserve it. (Eg one night he came home drunk and started screaming, accusing me of having a sexual relationship with my zumba instructor #-owhen I cried about it in front of her the next day she told me that I deserve it due to maybe spending too much time at the gym; whatever!) She is an enabler who can see nothing wrong with her own childrens’ behaviour. No wonder 3 of her own 4 children are drug addicts and either missing or in jail. And then sometimes she calls me “my child” and pretends to be nice. I am so disgusted by her behavior these past few years that I’ve firmly set my boundaries now and refuse to see her.
My husband is up and down regarding his mood swings and treatment of me. Atm now that he has his job back (or a part of it), I’m happy with the way things are but don’t trust that it will last. I have my social workers, women’s helpline, lawyer etc on standby and the moment he threatens me/us again he is welcome to pack his bags, all my plans are firmly in place! I think he loves the control he has/had over me and if I don’t fall apart the next time he becomes abusive, he will totally be at a loss.
It’s sad how horribly in-laws can affect your life. My psychiatrist who knows him, has told me a lot of his behavior is due to his mom’s encouragement and the way there raised him. I love his good parts but he didn’t get it from his parents! I’m proud of how strong I’ve become and won’t put up with toxicity anymore!
He is going to visit them tomorrow without me. Luckily they live far away and I don’t have to see them often. I’ll have to figure out how to handle her after baby’s born because she will want to see him. Ironically covid is doing me a favor, I can tell her very fairly that she’s not allowed to hold him or visit for long due to me being worried about exposure. And she won’t be invited to my baby shower even though 4 years ago she helped host my first shower (fake and pretending!)
Anyway, long story short, rant over. Hope your situation gets better and that the stress will not cause a problem with your pregnancy xx

Pineberry I’m absolutely jealous of the holiday you’re having:)

Joanna it’s so nice that you have that quality time to spend with your kids at the beach, hope you are coping well with the heat wave!

My son is going back to school on Monday yay! I hope they manage to stay open all year! Learners/teachers have started to test positive in some schools in the area including my own but so far no schools have closed again.

Only 14 more weeks before mat leave... :) although I’m definitely going to self-isolate from 36 weeks, maybe earlier. I can work from home and teach online. Any of you planning on doing that, self-isolating before your due date?


----------



## Fern81

Oh and on baby movements- too cute... even though I still don’t feel him moving very often at least it’s a few times every day now. And for the past week or so, once I lie down with my son at night and start singing lullabies, baby starts moving around immediately, like clockwork:)


----------



## jellybeanxx

Cat I hope you’re okay? How did it go at day assessment? 

Fern they all sound so difficult and toxic, I’m really glad to hear you’ve got all the plans in place to get out if you need to, take care of yourself lovely! It’s my brother in law that has been the issue mostly. My husband has basically told him to leave us alone now but his parents are making him feel guilty about it. It’s all a very long story but I wish we didn’t have to deal with any of it at the moment!


----------



## Catmumof4

Hi all well they put me on anti sickness tablets and pain killers and antibiotics in the hope to hydrate me and just in case it was an infection and sent me home but I'm seriously worried about Bonnie she has had a set routine since about 20 weeks and we nicknamed her the karate kid but since fri that's basically completely stopped! She has moved 4x today and barely at all yesterday. Thing is when I said fri iv not really felt her the midwife said oh at 26 weeks there's loads of room to hide. I felt like screaming at her love this is my 6th baby and I have fibromyalgia which makes me hyper sensitive I know what I'm talking about but then I just sound arrogant!! Anyways she only used the hand Doppler the other day which great she's ok in that 20 second window but it just isn't reassuring me that she is ok!!!! Sorry for the rant but I just want to know my baby is ok!!!!!


----------



## jellybeanxx

I can totally understand you not being happy with that Cat! I wouldn’t be either! Can you call maternity assessment again? I would just keep speaking to them until you’ve had reassurance. Don’t worry about sounding arrogant or anything like that!


----------



## Catmumof4

Hi I went up and somehow I was lucky enough to get my midwife! She really put my mind at ease. My hospital doesn't put on the ctg until 29weeks. Had my glucose tolerance bloods done (really weird without the fasting etc), my 28 weeks bloods done early and the ones to check my liver levels. Sent home and since leaving Bonnie is moving around lovely thank God. I was so scared!! Xx


----------



## co_fostermom

Hey all...just barely glanced over everyone's recent posts - been gone all week to visit family but also attend a memorial which was super hard. DH's stepmom died suddenly and she was much more of a MIL to me than his mom has ever been, in fact, his mom was a total awkward B*&#$ when we tried to show her the ultrasound pics and said "how nice for you guys" (the only thing she said about her grandchild or this pregnancy actually). I've met strangers who were more excited about my pregnancy than this woman. Anyway, sorry to rant, it just really hurt having to attend the funeral of the woman who was planning on coming to help once Bug was here in October and now I don't have that - just this awful woman who I'm unfortunately related to. It was really hard watching DH get hurt like that by his own mom too.

Catmum - I'm SO glad Bonnie is okay!

Pine - Yay vacations! I hope you did better than me on your road trip.

Fern - Yay for DS going back to school tomorrow. Opening schools is a huge controversy in the US right now, but it doesn't help that schools are getting 50% less per student in the fall, have to cut their staff by 50% and are now being openly threatened by the effing president that funding will be removed if they don't open. But I'm glad your government is much more sensible about it.

Also, haven't read your big post yet, but I plan to and will respond when I can.

Joanna - every pregnancy is different but I can totally understand the worry. My SIL's first was a few days early and she had a halo birth so her waters never broke and were never broken for her. Then her second baby came like 2 weeks late which apparently is unusual for second births? Not sure when her waters broke though. I hope that you'll make it to term with no issues.

AFM I'm glad to be home after this crazy whirlwind trip. It was nice seeing family, I got gifted basically an entire boy wardrobe for 0-9 months from my SIL which was a HUGE relief financially and it was nice having most family members be excited for us. BUT I am exhausted from the 24 hour drive (normally should be 18 hours but just took that long between a pregnant lady and a sick dog on the way out). Either way, it was pretty uncomfortable as I was stuck in the backseat most of the drive due to carpooling with a good friend who is 6'4" and absolutely could not spend any time in the back. And then we didn't have any stops except for a brief one to say hi to my mom on the way out, so no overnight hotels or sleeping.

I have my fetal echo tomorrow and am SO excited to see Bug again tomorrow.


----------



## Catmumof4

Hi co I was wondering how you was getting on I'm so sorry you lost your mil and got left with a dragon! Is there any reason she's being so snotty about the baby? Considering what you have gone through would expect her to be over the moon! I'm glad you get to see big again after an awful time! 

Fern I'm so sorry I didn't reply to your long post I was wrapped up in my fear... your partner sounds so much like my ex and I pray you get out. Things might be fine atm but you know he will be a poo head again. Sounds like you are a very strong woman though and have things under control. Big hugs. So cute baby kicks when you read to your son too like he's joining in...

Hope your all well xxx


----------



## jellybeanxx

Co sorry for you loss, that must be so hard on you both especially at the moment! All the best with the scan!

Cat I’m glad you’ve had some reassurance now! Have they not started doing GTTs in your area again? They’ve just started doing them here but I opted for a week of self testing instead as I’ve had GD in all my pregnancies. I hate doing the GTT!


----------



## co_fostermom

Had the fetal echo today which went well. Got a baby picture that makes me laugh because my kid is quite the acrobat. Baby has graduated to the 16th percentile from the 9th at 20 weeks so I'm happy with that. The doctor thinks he might just be petite.


----------



## jellybeanxx

Aww that’s a very cute pic of your bendy baby Co! Glad it all went well!

I’ve just finished the week of at home blood sugar testing and didn’t get a single high reading! I’m so pleased! I even pushed my limits with carbs without issue. I’ll continue to follow the GD now though to be on the safe side but will hopefully get treated as non GD and not need to see the diabetic team etc. I get extra scans as DS1 was small anyway so feel quite safe about that!


----------



## Pineberry

Back from our trip! Had a lovely time, but that first city we visited (where my SO went to university, so he had always been eager to show me that town) was extremely hilly and we walked around for a total of probably 5-6 hours, add to that the intense summer heat... let me say I overestimated my pregnant self a little bit! Went to bed that night with the worst ever pelvic pain and sore lower belly :(


For some reason though my body handled it very well when we went hiking in a nationalpark 2 days later! It was a lot of uphill walking, climbing through jungle-like areas to get to waterfalls, jumping from rock to rock on a river and I was feeling 100% fit and painfree! People were visibly surprised/impressed to see a heavily pregnant woman there, haha.


I seem to be getting a lot of smiles and looks from strangers in general, even people just walking past us when we're out. Everyone seems so happy when they see my belly and sometimes ask questions about the baby, etc. It's really cute :)

Baby boy is moving a ton, and he gets the hiccups several times a day. Ultrasound day tomorrow!!

@Fern81 I'm glad you have everything set for when you need to get out. Honestly, that whole family sounds extremely toxic and I really believe you'd be 100% better off and much happier without them in your life, and still hope that you will take steps to make that happen. Even if your husband is "nice" right now, eventually he'll be abusive again... and nobody deserves that.
Yay though for more baby movements and adorable that he starts wiggling around once you sing lullabies :flower:

@Catmumof4 I'm so happy to hear that everything is well with Bonnie. I also hope that you're feeling better now and no more sickness/headaches!:hugs:

@co_fostermom So so sorry for the loss of your stepmother. That is absolutely tragic. :( Wish you & your hubby lots of strength moving forward. I'm glad though that your fetal echo went well and no issues with your bub's heart. I felt so relieved after mine, even though I didn't really think anything would be wrong - it was just so nice to get confirmation of it. Adorable scan pic - quite the acrobat indeed :D

@jellybeanxx Yayy for great glucose readings!! That's fantastic! \\:D/No need to be overly diligent with what you eat then, but I agree that it's probably a good idea to still keep carbs on the lower side just to be safe.
Since we had to eat out all the time during our mini-holiday, I ended up having way more carbs than I should for all of the 4 days :( I felt pretty crappy having high readings 4 straight days in a row. Back to low-carb and healthy eating now that I'm back home.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Happy Tuesday everyone.

Catmum - I'm so glad baby is doing well and that you got the reassurance you needed. Hopefully the medicine has made you feel a little better now. My little baby went through 2-3 days where I hardly felt him at all ... I was super worried too. However, being that it was the weekend I didn't feel enough panic to head to emergency to get him checked out. He started moving like crazy Saturday evening and has been kicking consistently every since. I'm saying this because it sounds a lot like your situation with Bonnie. They must be in a position where they are 'hiding', which for me might be head down and so most of his body is behind my anterior placenta. I think I feel him a lot more when he is transverse across my belly. This is my first pregnancy with an anterior placenta so I'm experiencing these new fears that I didn't have with my other pregnancies.

Fern - Putting up boundaries against family is never easy but so much better for your mental health. I've put up a lot of boundaries with my grandma as she can be a very pushy person when she wants her way. It's taken a lot of guts to stand up for myself and my family... simple things like staying 'no' when she demands a visit and we are unable. I know this isn't the same thing as your situation but it certainly helps with the mental health. 

Foster - I'm sorry about your DH's stepmother, she sounds like a very lovely person. Too bad your DH's maternal mother sounds awful. You said your DH's stepmother wanted to be there for the first few weeks after baby was born.... do you have other support on your side of the family for this? 

I am also feeling the need to nest. Most of the house has been cleaned up, except our bedroom.... where baby will be sleeping. I get a week off at the end of the month so we will be getting the baby crib assembled and moving our bedroom around to fit the furniture. Exciting times.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

A few posts must have happened while I was typing out my last one:

Foster - glad the little guy is doing well, what an acrobat! Love the picture.

Jellybean - so happy your glucose readings are doing so well. 

Pineberry - Sounds like you had a nice trip... too bad it's getting harder to do all those nice trips/walks.... I've gotten some nasty sciatic nerve pain after overdoing things recently. It's our body's way of telling us to slow down. I bet your happy to get home and relax now though?


----------



## co_fostermom

@Fern81 - finally read your post. I am SO sorry that you are dealing with that but I'm really glad you have plans in place to leave if necessary. I have a very toxic MIL too, though thankfully in 2013 when she tried to convince DH to "send me away to my dad's until I found a job" and legally separate from me for no good reason, DH reached out to some of his friends (his best man) and mentors and they pretty much figuratively slapped him across the head. Today we thank them for saving our marriage. But anyway, man, MILs can be the worst. DH had to distance himself from his mom when she a) continued to treat me horribly and b) started treating our foster kids horribly (we will NEVER tolerate anyone treating foster kids horribly. They don't deserve it. I don't care how bad their behavior is - they are traumatized kids and these kids have had a rougher life by the time they were 11 than most people can say they've experienced by the time they are 50). Anyway, stay strong, and don't be afraid to say "enough is enough" when things get to be too much.

@jellybeanxx - Yay for no GD! I'm getting super nervous about mine coming up next week. Don't think I'll have a problem, but yeah, for sure babies want ALL the carbs but they NEED all the protein and healthy fats. I've had to fight that a bit recently. 

@Pineberry - your trip sounds like it was AMAZING! Did you happen to go to Porto at all? My first European trip with DH (and his first European trip ever) was to Porto and we instantly fell in love with that city. We only were there for a week and three of the days were eaten by a grad school conference (the reason we were there), but it was such a wonderful trip. We would absolutely LOVE to go back to Portugal sometime in the near future. 

@Joanna - Nesting! I totally understand. I find it so exciting to put all the baby furniture together, etc. I'm debating on having DH put together our bedside crib so I can get used to it being there (it will sort of be in the way of me getting up in the middle of the night), but I think I want to hold off for a few more weeks. We have a lot of baby updates to do around other parts of our house anyway - like I want to get all our bookshelves completely off the floor. Currently they are a serious hazard. Plus, there are some really special books on those shelves and I can just see Baby pulling them off (as babies do), and ripping covers, etc. I think that's gonna be our next project.

Also, we don't have any family in this state, but DH has a great relationship with his aunt and has asked her to be a "surrogate MIL" for us in the weeks after baby is born. She seems super excited about that and I'm certainly going to be grateful for the help. My mom would totally be here if she could, but we live in a three-story townhome with small bathrooms and she is in a wheelchair so it would be virtually impossible for her to help us at all. I'm also working on making some mom friends (going on a couple mom dates this week) at our church in hopes of building a support system. I feel like I finally got a fire under my butt to prepare for this baby! He's viable now, so there's no mistaking that this is gonna happen for real this time.

AFM - I think I felt baby hiccoughs for the first time last night. Either that or he was throwing a wild uterus party lol.


----------



## AzureOrchid

As far as movements go, I've been in much the same boat as many of you with this guy beating me up one day and being completely chill the next. He always seems to come back with more kicks after a quiet day so figuring it's plenty normal. One weird thing I've been noticing is he likes to sit super low at times - like... uncomfortably low! It happens about once a day then he usually moves back into a more comfortable spot but it's so strange and awkward.

So exciting to hear some of the names! We've got one that we both agree on so far but we'll see if it sticks. Some other life events have taken priority so we'll probably revisit names later on.

Just bought a new house and in the midst of getting this one on the market. Sooooo stressful, especially with the two cats that are still not getting along. Buggers. Nevermind all the cleaning up of his stuff to make it presentable. We just had staging folks in here today, though, and now I'm afraid to sit anywhere it looks so pretty!

Struggling to complete the rest of the registry but slowly getting there. At least we finally made a decision on a "big" purchase for the baby last weekend and grabbed our stroller (went with Uppababy Cruz after agonizing research and discussions).

Do any of you second/multiple time moms have recommendations for breast pumps? I am fine with spending the money if those pricier versions are worth it. I'm not sure I want to take a chance with those suction ones, despite the price being right, so trying to figure out what the best way to go is. I have zero clue about breast feeding/pumping/etc. at this point! If anyone has any links to comparisons or useful sites about this, that would also be very welcome.

Heading off on a vacation on the 24th, which is sooooo badly needed after all this house fuss (I'll be so glad when we are finally moved in October). Going up north to a cottage for a week but, sadly, have to cut our stay short as the MIL is going for surgery and just couldn't (properly ask to/wouldn't) move the date out. Supposedly her options were this or in October, which seems like a ridiculous misunderstanding/BS given they want her in ASAP... Anyways, I digress. We were supposed to stay Friday to Friday at this place but have to come back on the Wednesday night now to take her for her surgery first thing in the morning on Thursday (and somehow still don't have a time of day for it?!) While I would prefer it's us that provides her the support she needs (this is old hat for me with family/personal history, I'm used to playing "the rock" during these times), it's frustrating that her daughter can't help out. Her daughter has five kids, the most useless irresponsible husband that doesn't like letting her leave the house, and one freaking car that doesn't even fit all of them. Ugh!! But that's a whole other can of worms lol!

Anyways, hope everyone is keeping cool in this heat. I never thought the day would come that my partner is colder than I am and complains we need to turn up the temp in the house lol! I've always been the frozen one 24/7 and now it's his turn :)


----------



## jellybeanxx

Pine that trip sounds amazing! So glad you were able to have some pain free days as well. I’m sure all that exercise will have helped stabilise your blood sugars! All the best with your scan!

Joanna the nesting and preparing sounds exciting! It’s a lovely feeling to have everything ready! My nesting instinct has just started kicking in and I want to clean everything in sight. Unfortunately my pelvic pain has kicked in too so having to balance that! 

Co I hope you have a lovely time on those Mom dates! That support network can make such a difference. The Mam friends I made when I had my youngest son have been such a great support. Having a baby can be hard work but so much more fun when you’re surrounded by people in that stage as well! Best of luck with your GD test too! 

I made the mistake of walking on the beach today and while it was lovely my pelvis really hurts! Might need to stay off the sand or at least limit my walking on it. Not easy in the summer!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Azure I missed your post! I had a medela swing last time around but mainly bought that because our local children’s centre sells them at a discount! I liked it though. I think the type of pump you get will depend on what your usage will be like, so whether you’ll be exclusively pumping, or using it at work or just for occasional use etc. You can get the fancy hands free types that slip in your bra which are great if you’re back at work right through to the suction type ones like the Hakka which you just attach to one side while you’re feeding from the other and it catches the letdown, they’re great if you just want to build a little freezer stash. There are so many options! 
Sorry that you’re going to have to cut your trip short, I hope you still manage to have a relaxing and fun time!


----------



## Catmumof4

Pineberry your holiday sounds so amazing and I'm so jealous lol. Is there any chance u could update me to the 14th Oct expecting a girl please xx

Co what a lovely scan photo glad all is well with baby!

I can't remember who bought it up first but the nesting! Yes! If repainted the living room and reorganised the whole house!!


----------



## Catmumof4

So I'm 27 weeks tomorrow and according to some websites and books that's the start of 3rd trimester some say 28 weeks but I will take the 27 lol!! Xx


----------



## Flueky88

Fern I actually didn't know that it was a name of a flower :) how cool.

I'm so sorry you aren't having the support you deserve. Your MIL sounds like a real piece of work. :hugs: oh and yay for a little under 14 weeks until your leave.

Cc cute bump.

Co, yes it can be a bit worrisome with finances and a baby. I was especially like that with my 1st. I had been promoted when pregnant with 2nd and already had pretty much everything so it was much less stressful. I've had a little stress this time since we are wanting to sell our home and buy one. Plus DH is going to become a SAHD since daycare prices would be ridiculous for 3. We should be able to manage but will have to watch money carefully.

Yikes MIL had such a poor response. You'd think she'd be over the moon. Oh but what an awesome gift getting all that baby clothes :) :)

Yay for baby growing to 16th percentile and everything being good. Also holy moly he should be a yoga instructor already lol

Cat, Bonnie is a lovely name. Hope weight just comes off you but lil Bonnie keeps growing :)

I think waters breaking before contractions only occur in like 8 to 10% of pregnancies. I'm hopingI continue with my streak of waters breaking b4 contractions so I have more time to get childcare sorted.

Glad Bonnie is okay.

Joanna I really like Connor. It's not sonething I hear often but it's not a unique spelling or made up sounding name. I'm personally not fond of either of those or very popular names.

My waters broke before I had contractions with both of my girls 1st at 34+5 and my 2nd at 39+4. I did take progesterone injections with my 2nd pregnancy to prevent preterm labor. I'd just mention your concern to OB and be hyper vigilent for signs of preterm labor. In hindsight I had some but was in denial and blew them off mostly. I did get seen the day before at an urgent care(it was a holiday and OB office was closed) because of increased vaginal discharge but I really should have called OB the next day. Alls well that ends well though.

Jelly so glad for good testing results :)

Oh and sorry for pelvic pain after walking on the beach/sand.

Azure we are meeting with a realtor to discuss selling our home by end of the month. Well putting up for sale. I'm a bit nervous with thought of moving heavily pregnant with a 3 y.o. and currently 16 month old. DH and I discussed that we may wait though. Homes are selling quickly in our area though so good time to sale.

Breast pumps. I've used medela PISA, spectra s2, and hospital grade medela. Spectra was the best. It was quieter, gentler, and most efficient. If you can, get the s1 though for the portability factor. I'm also trying out a hakaa this time. I'm not sure it'll be useful for me since I don't tend to leak. I never leaked with 2nd baby and only a few times with my 1st.

Pine sounds like a lovely trip. I'm glad you enjoyed it.

AFM been busy at work. Had a mishap with mail courier that had the potential to cost my company thousands of dollars. Was thankfully able to get an extension from the insurance company. We have also been busy getting house ready to potentially put up for sale. Meeting with realtor Friday to discuss. I'm excited and nervous at the same time.

I'll try to post a bump pic but I look huuuge to have only gained 6-7lbs. I'm all uterus lol.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Azure - Breast pumps are really a very individual thing. I exclusively breast fed both of my other children. I had an Avent manual hand pump but only used it at the beginning once in awhile when I was uncomfortably full. Your breast milk will adjust for baby's needs so you don't want to pump and feed baby unless your trying to build a milk stash for the freezer. The only other time I used my manual hand pump was a couple times when I felt like I had a clogged duct. I no longer have my Avent manual pump anymore (gave it away years ago) but have purchased the Haaka suction pump to try. I do know my needs this time so I think that's all I'll use. But everyone is different. I think often you won't know until baby arrives what you will use/need. 

Catmum - Can't believe we are all around the corner from 3rd Trimester! I can certainly feel it when I sleep now... waking several times a night feeling sore or just to roll over (my body won't roll over in my sleep anymore). 

Flukey - I've now had 2 dreams where I'm calling the baby 'Connor'. So I think that will probably be his first name but DH and I aren't ready to formally announce it yet lol. We might keep the three names we like (Jeremy, Patrick & Connor) and see which one suits him best once he is born. 
I had pre-term labour with my son, but he was 38+1 - so when waters broke it was good. However, I don't think I had any warning of pre-term labour with my daughter and waters broke at 36+2. Thankfully she was fully cooked and just a little on the thin side. I will be reminding my OB of this when I see her... and thanks for your story, I didn't realize that progesterone can help prevent pre-term labour.... wonder if it helps with random water breaking too?


----------



## Pineberry

co_fostermom said:


> your trip sounds like it was AMAZING! Did you happen to go to Porto at all? My first European trip with DH (and his first European trip ever) was to Porto and we instantly fell in love with that city. We only were there for a week and three of the days were eaten by a grad school conference (the reason we were there), but it was such a wonderful trip. We would absolutely LOVE to go back to Portugal sometime in the near future.

We actually did go to Porto! :) Thought only stopped there for a few hours on the way up to Gerês Nationalpark, so didn't see much, but what I saw was beautiful! Had a stunning view over the city while the sun was setting, and we were in a gorgeous park with free-running peacocks and chickens which was so awesome haha. You should totally visit Portugal again :)



co_fostermom said:


> AFM - I think I felt baby hiccoughs for the first time last night. Either that or he was throwing a wild uterus party lol.

I know my boy's got the hiccups when I feel like a rhythmic, very mild twitch in my lower belly. You can even hear it on the doppler - the 1st time I heard his hiccup via the doppler I was so confused as to what that rhytmic pulsating sound was, and after some Google research I then found out it's the hiccups! He gets them sooo often now. Up to 4 times per day!

@Joannaxoxo I really like the name Connor! :) For a first name, I'd definitely choose that one over Patrick. Connor Patrick is awesome!

@Catmumof4 oh noes- Updated ofc <3

Just had my 28 week scan (partner was able to join, yay!)... Good and kind of bad news. Good is that he's a healthy babe, bad news is that the doctor seemed very concerned as he's measuring very large apparently. We're talking 99th percentile. #-o

I dont know if it's because of the GD or what. My numbers are mostly good (except for when I have a cheat meal now and then). Have a consultation tomorrow to go over the ultrasound report & talk about next steps regarding babe's size. I'm now worried about birth complications, needing a c-section, etc. :(

Also, we got some 3D pics and I may be biased but I think he's gorgeous. :cloud9:


----------



## Flueky88

Joanna yeah I never knew about progesterone injections for preterm labor until I asked the OB like 6 hours after birthing my preemie what would we do for next pregnancy (type A, OCD, planner/organizer right here :haha:). Whether it was the injection that made me go full term or I would have without it, we'll never know. The injections are pretty controversial right now though. I still chose to get them though as potential benefit outweighs the risk.

That's so cool you are dreaming about Connor. I just have bizarre dreams. Like I was helping a dog birth baby mooses (not sure what plural form of moose is). Then I gave birth to E 15 minutes after around 630 a.m. I decided to just show up at OB office once they opened but I forgot to bring E so they threatened to call DCS on me :rofl: yeah that's the only dream I recall about my baby. 

Pine he's very handsome! Glad DH was able to go with you. I'm sorry he's measuring on the large side. I've heard GD can do that but don't know if it's when GD is controlled or uncontrolled. Will they scan you later to reassess size? 

AFM I'm so happy that almost everyone has reached V day, I know that we all want our babies to cook much longer than that but it's a nice milestone to reach and pass.

Got my hair cut as it was getting pretty long. I have really fine hair so long hair weighs my hair down and makes it look thin/flat on top.

As promised, a bump pic from Sunday/22 weeks. I still can't get over how big it is with just a 7 lb weight gain at time of pic. It's also a evening pic which I'm more bloated too.


----------



## jellybeanxx

Pine I’m glad you could take your partner to the scan and those pictures are gorgeous! Is baby measuring big all over and are you and/or your partner tall? GD can cause excessive abdominal growth if it’s uncontrolled but there’s lots of reasons babies measure big all over and it’s not always an issue! I hope the consultation goes well and you get some reassurance. 
I hadn’t thought of listening to hiccups with the Doppler. Will have to try that! I’ve not been using mine as much since I started getting regular movements. 

Flukey that’s a great bump photo, you’re looking fab! It’s exciting to be approaching V day isn’t it? I’d always thought of it as 24 weeks (as in the completed week) but an app I was reading was saying my baby was viable now as I’ve started week 24 so I’m not sure which it is exactly but I’m glad to be in the general area of it! 

Cat yay for the third trimester! That’s another thing where I’m not sure exactly when to count it from either! I think I wonder about it in each pregnancy and remember reading a thread about it on here in my last pregnancy. Definitely just go with it from now though :lol:


----------



## Catmumof4

Hi all, thanks for all the comments, 

Flukey good luck with putting the house up for sale! 

I still dream about my waters going on there own odd I know LMAO 

Pineberry the growth scans can be really far off. I was told on the day I had my last daughter she would be over 8lb and she was low 7lb so don't panic too much but it is really good they are keeping a close eye 

Flukey I am getting my hair done fri can't wait it's so desperate for it Lol!
Lovely pic I'm too big to post one but I have a little ball too

Jellybean yh I'm taking it from today. Worked out I'm 27 weeks pregnant and lost 27lbs since finding out were pregnant!!

Afm iv had 2-3 Braxton hicks past few days made it feel very real and exciting! My good friend recently lost her baby at 36 weeks with no warning so I'm living in a state of fear, nightmares and realised how much I love Bonnie already I'm so so scared all over again but desperate to focus on the good. Her movements are right back to being the karate kid so I'm living that and if you ask my nearly 2 year old Evelyn where Bonnie is she wobbles my belly lol xx


----------



## AzureOrchid

Thanks jellybean, Flueky and Joanna for the breast pump tips! That helps quite a bit :) Maybe that'll be a purchase I hold off on until after the little one gets here and go from there but will definitely make note of those brands just in case.

Flueky - the market is scarily hot right now. Everything is selling like hot cakes everywhere, it seems. We're anticipating this place not being up for long. Also highly recommend hiring some movers if you can afford to - they make all the difference in the world and you can put your feet up the day of! Also, super cute bump!!

Pine those are cute pics!! We're hoping to do the 3D ones next month or so :)

There's also something to be said for getting hair done. I went the first Saturday after they opened here to cut my nearly-down-to-my-butt hair to shoulder length and it has been such a relief!! I was melting in the heat lol


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Pineberry - what a gorgeous picture of your little man! Glad they are keeping a good eye on his weight and your GD, hopefully everything will be just fine. Also, the name Connor Patrick will probably be it, it's what seems to work best. The only thing holding us back is that the name Connor is pretty popular in our area... I've never really liked the idea of giving a child a name where there is 2-3 kids in his grade with the same name lol. 

Flukey - Love the bump shot, you look great! I've had so many bazaar dreams... many of which I am searching for my baby boy and can't find him. Some dreams have been lovely though, where I am snuggling him and breast feeding. I actually can't wait to experience breast feeding all over again, it was such an amazing time (though exhausting and a bit frustrating at the beginning). 

Catmum - I've been getting several braxton hicks throughout the day now (maybe 2-3 a day). I really can't remember having them with my other pregnancies but I'm sure I did. They say you get them more in subsequent pregnancies. 

Jellybean - not sure I've felt any hiccups yet... I'm sure he has them but I haven't noticed yet. Sometimes I think he sits behind my anterior placenta and so I hardly feel much of anything. Other times, he might turn and I feel lots of movement at the sides. Just goes to show how thick that placenta must be! 

Azure - I second the movers to help you! Also, I got my hair cut about 2 weeks ago, it felt so nice to get rid of all the split ends! That must have been quite the drastic hair cut you had but I can imagine how nice it feels now :)


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all hope your all well!

Joanna I'm getting my hair cut tomorrow just thinned and my fringe put back where it should be LMAO

We went for our first meal today since lockdown and I swear I ate enough for 3 days and feel so sick now! Self inflicted I no LMAO!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Meals out and hair cuts! It’s amazing how things we’d have taken for granted a few months ago seem so exciting now! I’ve got my first haircut since lockdown booked for next week. I’m looking forward to it but going back out and doing things is nerve wracking at the same time.
I’m so tired this morning. It’s been a really stressful night. I was at my parents all day yesterday and their dog was having breathing difficulties. He ended up at the emergency animal hospital last night with a collapsed larynx and needed surgery. Luckily it went well but I’m so worried about him. He’s such a lovely thing and I missed him more than anyone else during lockdown! Waiting for news now to see how he did overnight.

Joanna I know what you mean about the anterior placenta. I had one with my first and didn’t really know any different. My second had a posterior placenta and the movements were much stronger. This one is anterior again and while sometimes the movements are still very obvious, there’s definitely positions baby gets in that makes them harder to feel! 

Cat I’m so sorry to hear about your friend. How devastating for her and I completely get the anxiety that brings on for you. Someone I know lost her baby at 20 weeks a couple of months ago and it did shake me up. Trying to focus on the good seems like a good idea! Evelyn sounds like she’s very cute about Bonnie. Those are such lovely names!


----------



## Catmumof4

Jellybean I never know where my placenta is I'm sure they tell me but I forget haha!!

Thank you they are cute names but ev can be a devil lol x


----------



## Fern81

Cat I’m so glad Bonnie is OK. It’s very scary when you can’t feel them for a day or two and I can’t believe your medical care personnel didn’t take it seriously at first!

Beautiful pics co_foster and Pineberry, this is such a lovely trimester for scans! Especially when you can see the faces xx

Haircuts, holidays and dining out, sounds like everyone’s busy! I haven’t had a haircut in ages, I cut my fringe in May and have been doing my own roots since Dec... I need my split ends gone! Weird thing about my hair and skin- second tri pregnancy has given me a lovely complexion for the first time since I was a child! I’ve always had acne and very oily skin, even now. But these days I don’t even wear foundation anymore. Also- my hair doesn’t get oily. I used to wash it daily/every second day, now I wash it once a week and just put treatment in my ends every day. I know the low maintenance won’t last much beyond pregnancy but I’m enjoying it while I can.

Every week someone at my school tests positive and of course I read too many horror stories about pregnancy & covid & fetal transmission. I’m going for a gynae scan on Thursday and will find out if I should start teaching from home/online soon. Work is driving me crazy and I wish I could resign from my new teaching job and just focus on my own tutoring business. Teaching has become a health hazard (at my school and a few others) and very crazy due to our learners having missed MONTHS of academic work & us having to try to catch them up before October (year end exams start). My son’s school is still covid-free though and I plan to keep him there as long as possible because he needs the stimulation and who knows when they will close down schools again over here, there are already government talks.

RSA is currently 7th in the world re infections and officially the country with the highest infection rate atm. I hate it and it’s so stressful! I just want to self-isolate already!

Nesting- I’ve gotten a few baby things from my brother and want to arrange a drive-through baby shower at the beginning of Sept, then I can really organize the baby’s room and figure out what else I need.

Breast pumps- I bought the Nuby and inherited the Mooka silicone pumps that are similar to the Haaka and am looking forward to trying them out. Also have the Medela electric pump, got a Medela hand pump from brother’s wife and still have a Tommee Tippee hand pump from last time. I’m definitely going to pump more between feedings to try and build a better supply. I disliked the hand pump last time though. I thought it was painful and inefficient.

Hope everyone has a nice weekend!


----------



## co_fostermom

I'm sorry about your job Fern, that does sound pretty miserable. I feel so bad for teachers everywhere right now. You really do have it rough. Hang in there, and I hope the stress and chaos calms down soon.


----------



## Catmumof4

Hi all I'm so sorry work sucks fern I would be freaking out and sod the money lol!! Iv gone the other way I'm very spotty and hair is really greasy which sucks!

Co how are you doing? 

Afm iv noticed a pattern that Sunday's are really awful for tiredness! I'm feeling pretty low about always feeling sick as Well they gave me some anti sickness tablets and they have stopped the actual vomiting but the nausea is intense. Does anyone else feel it atm?? Xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

Cat I wonder what it is about Sundays? Maybe it’s just that end of the week feeling! I hope your nausea is better soon! I’ve noticed I’ve been feeling sick again occasionally. I’ve put it down to baby taking up more room!

Fern your work does sound very stressful, I hope your appointment goes well and that you’re able to work from home after that! 

I’ve got a very sore bump today. Baby is moving about well and I think it might just be the position baby is in. I’m feeling quite bloated as well which doesn’t help!
I’m taking the kids to the park later and already dreading the pelvic pain. So much discomfort at this point in pregnancy. Feeling very guilty about the impact it has on what I can do with my other kids. 
Anyone else found good activities to do with their kids that don’t involve lots of walking and standing? All the softplays are closed at the moment or we would’ve been going to those!


----------



## co_fostermom

I'm doing okay Catmum - thanks for asking. I agree, Sundays seem to be hard. Baby was also moving around really roughly yesterday for a small bit (the rest of the day I hardly felt him at all), and I had to adjust how I was sitting because it was starting to really hurt. Also, does anyone feel them kick in their cervix area? He sits really low all the time so I frequently feel him bounce on my bladder, but recently I have felt the kicks all the way down in my cervix. Is that normal? I keep worrying he's trying to stick his feet out (obviously not what's happening but still).


----------



## JessdueJan

co_fostermom said:


> I'm doing okay Catmum - thanks for asking. I agree, Sundays seem to be hard. Baby was also moving around really roughly yesterday for a small bit (the rest of the day I hardly felt him at all), and I had to adjust how I was sitting because it was starting to really hurt. Also, does anyone feel them kick in their cervix area? He sits really low all the time so I frequently feel him bounce on my bladder, but recently I have felt the kicks all the way down in my cervix. Is that normal? I keep worrying he's trying to stick his feet out (obviously not what's happening but still).

I had been getting kicks right down in my cervix, they took me quite by surprise the first few times. No idea if it's normal or not but baby appears to have stopped them again now, I'm definitely not complaining. 

Ive just moved house so haven't been online as things have been absolute madness here but finally had 15minutes to sit and chill and catch up.
So pleased to hear everyone is doing well apart from the aches and pains of this stage of pregnancy. 
I had a 28 week growth scan this morning and baby is measuring 2lbs 8oz, just below the 50th percentile so I'm happy with that xx


----------



## Catmumof4

jellybeanxx said:


> Cat I wonder what it is about Sundays? Maybe it’s just that end of the week feeling! I hope your nausea is better soon! I’ve noticed I’ve been feeling sick again occasionally. I’ve put it down to baby taking up more room!
> 
> Fern your work does sound very stressful, I hope your appointment goes well and that you’re able to work from home after that!
> 
> I’ve got a very sore bump today. Baby is moving about well and I think it might just be the position baby is in. I’m feeling quite bloated as well which doesn’t help!
> I’m taking the kids to the park later and already dreading the pelvic pain. So much discomfort at this point in pregnancy. Feeling very guilty about the impact it has on what I can do with my other kids.
> Anyone else found good activities to do with their kids that don’t involve lots of walking and standing? All the softplays are closed at the moment or we would’ve been going to those!


It's hard for the others do they understand if you explain? I'm not sure what else to suggest? Painting, etc but everything seems to take loads of energy atm. Luckily mine all amuse each other having 5 is useful sometimes lol. Mine are on summer holiday for 6 weeks now ohh the joy LMAO. Just got some of the uniform and £100.00 later god knows how much more i have left to pay out!


----------



## Catmumof4

co_fostermom said:


> I'm doing okay Catmum - thanks for asking. I agree, Sundays seem to be hard. Baby was also moving around really roughly yesterday for a small bit (the rest of the day I hardly felt him at all), and I had to adjust how I was sitting because it was starting to really hurt. Also, does anyone feel them kick in their cervix area? He sits really low all the time so I frequently feel him bounce on my bladder, but recently I have felt the kicks all the way down in my cervix. Is that normal? I keep worrying he's trying to stick his feet out (obviously not what's happening but still).

It is very normal to feel that. They can still move all over at this point. I'm quite worried that I feel her mostly at the sides this time which is a new one on me.


----------



## Catmumof4

Afm I'm soo tired! 

Is anyone else really looking forward to having their babies already?? Like I'm reading all of the posts in the birth announcements bags are ready etc x


----------



## jellybeanxx

Co I’ve been getting those sharp cervix pains when baby bounces down there. Full on lightening crotch! I’m sure it started later last time. Same with the bladder diving. I go from not needing to wee to suddenly being desperate because baby is pressing down on my bladder. I’m not sure which way up baby is but I think possible head down a lot of the time. I’ve got a private scan on Saturday and I’ll find out then! 

Jess I’m glad the growth scan went well! Hope things are starting to calm down after the move, moving house is always so stressful! 

Cat the lads are really good about it, all the guilt is coming from me! We had such an exciting summer last year and now after being in lockdown for so long, I feel like I’m running out of ways to entertain them. Especially now the school holidays have started. They’re actually quite good at entertaining themselves and play together really well. I probably just need to relax a bit! I feel your pain on the uniform. It’s expensive enough just for two kids! 

I’m getting excited for the baby to get here too. Trying not to wish the pregnancy away but can’t wait to meet this baby! I’ve got a 4D private scan booked for Saturday and it’ll be the first time my husband has been at a scan. Can’t wait for that!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning everyone.

I'm in the same boat as many of you all, feeling the aches and pains of this stage of pregnancy. I find that by the evening my back is feeling quite sore, but thankfully after a rest on the couch with a small pillow at the small of my back really helps. I had my last monthly doctor's visit with my GP yesterday, baby is measuring at 28 weeks, so just a few days ahead. I now get referred to the hospital OB who I will see every two weeks now... it's crazy how fast this pregnancy is going!

I'm also struggling with not being able to do things on my own (physically speaking). Such as, if I want a box moved, I'd usually just move it. But now having to wait and ask for help is so annoying lol! Anyone else find this part difficult?


----------



## Catmumof4

Joanna I have fibromyalgia so struggle some days with the physical aspects of life any way but since being pregnant i feel like a bit of an invalid and been snappy a bit lately feeling like I'm always waiting for help with things I should be able to do on my own!! Then I feel guilty and get upset lol hormones Hey!! I helped my son who's 6 make some brownies today they were lush and exhausted and it's only 2.20pm! Gonna go for a lay down and see if I can ease the muscles. X


----------



## Fern81

Ooohh I’m definitely feeling the physical aspects... I can also feel A kicking me and the cervix and in the rear lol! My hips are still sore but better after going to physiotherapy. My shoulders are becoming more sore from slumping especially in front of the computer; I constantly have to try to remember to maintain a good posture but by the time I remember it’s usually too late and I’m already sore. And my bump is huge & I feel very sore and stretched out. For the past month I’ve eaten very healthy (no junk and my only carbs are 2 slices of high protein bread a day!) but unfortunately no time for exercise. I’m going to the dr on Thursday and we’ll see what the dreaded scale says :( so yes I’m not looking forward to how uncomfortable the next 3 months are going to be.

At my school everyone including the department heads seem to be convinced that I’m going to have to work from home from next week onwards (almost third tri) without me bringing it up. So maybe they know what the drill is in other schools, which I don’t know about..? I must say I will feel physically safer but it’s much harder to teach kids if you aren’t face to face in the classroom with them so either way it’s not ideal but will have to cope! RSA is now 5th worldwide and we still have the fastest rising infection rate. People are not taking hygiene measures seriously and are defying orders left and right! Since I can’t do anything about it I’m hoping this means the peak comes soon and let’s get it over with!

Yes I can’t wait for my baby to be born:) I have frequent vivid dreams of water breaking, having contractions (which didn’t even happen last time as I had an induction, weird constant period pain with no idea when a contraction is coming and then an epidural), giving birth and bf. His room is not nearly ready but his mom is!


----------



## Catmumof4

Aw fern at least if your colleagues are talking about it they won't be surprised when you do say enough is enough! I have dreams too but I'm not sure if that's because of how many birth stories iv read haha xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

Fern that’ll be great if you can work from home especially with how how the infection rates are where you are!
The dreams sound like your mind is preparing you for what’s to come, it’s all so exciting! Bump growth rates pick up so quickly at this point, I think that’s why the aches and pains kick in more. I feel like every morning I’m waking up with a much bigger bump! 

Cat the pain on top of the hormones is definitely enough to make anyone snappy. I imagine it’s even harder with fibro to deal with on top of that. Take it easy (well as easy as you can in the summer holidays with all the kids about) I hope you enjoyed those brownies! 

Joanna I also find that frustrating! I find it difficult being on my own with the kids as if the 3 year old needs lifting etc I struggle! It drives me mad. Won’t be for long though and I keep reminding myself of that.

Officially ‘V Day’ for me today! One of my favourite milestones. It’s all starting to feel more feel and I’m so excited about this baby!


----------



## JessdueJan

When is everyone planning on packing their hospital bags?
I haven't bought a single thing for it yet so mine won't be packed anytime soon but I honestly don't remember at what stage I packed with the other kids? xx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Fern - I'm glad your colleagues all feel the same as you do about the safety measures for you. I can't imagine how scary living in your area would be and having to go to work everyday, our area is relatively safe at the moment... you are a strong lady. 

Jellybean - congrats on reaching V-day! 

Jess - I'll probably get my hospital bags packed by 34 weeks. We are going to be setting up the crib/nursery next week when I'm off work on holidays. Right now all the things we have purchased for baby are set aside in bags... so I'll get everything out and arranged and see what we still need. I know I still need a lot of little stuff (diapers, wipes, breast pads, pads, etc.... things for postpartum.... but we've got most of the expensive things now). 

So I have Rh negative blood, for those of you who don't know, it means that if my baby is an Rh positive blood type then if our blood mixes, my blood can create anti-bodies that will attack baby. To prevent this, I've always had a shot after giving birth so my blood doesn't create those anti-bodies which would result in miscarriages in future pregnancies. 
What makes this pregnancy different from my other pregnancies, is that I've never had blood work and the shot at 28 weeks (I didn't even know I needed it until yesterday). So I'm curious why I didn't get this done with my last pregnancy or even my first! What a risk I put my other babies in, I can't believe my doctor didn't even mention this until yesterday! Anyway, I'm glad it's been caught and will be prevented early. 

On another note, baby is going through another 3 day hardly moving/kicking phase. It makes me so nervous but at the same time I'm starting to notice it's a bit of a phase that comes every few weeks and the baby get's quiet for several days and then is very active again. Luckily now, I can kind of poke my belly and get a response, so I just need to wait it out. My doctor didn't seem concerned when I brought it up on Monday. His heart beat was nice and strong.


----------



## jellybeanxx

Jess I was so excited with my first baby that I had that bag packed by 28 weeks! With my second baby I think I was still throwing things in when I was in labour. I was much less organised! I’m planning a home birth this time but will still pack a bag just in case. I’ll probably start getting the things I need together for it in the next few weeks or so. Not going out to the shops has definitely disrupted my usual baby preparations though. I’ve not had the chance to just browse the aisles! We’ve even been doing click and collect supermarket shopping. It does save money though so that’s a bonus. The only thing I’ve really bought is nappies because they were on sale when we did our online grocery order.

Joanna I’m so glad you’ll be getting that injection (is it called anti d or am I thinking of something else?)
I’ve noticed my baby has some quieter days and I put it down to positioning. It’s good when you get to know their pattern and things that encourage movement though. Each stage of pregnancy seems to bring new things to worry about!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Jellybean - the shot is called RhoGAM. I can only every recall having it after giving birth, never at 28 weeks. 

I'm also an O negative blood type too... so I've got some rare blood lol. 

I've also shopped a lot less this time around. I've quickly checked the baby section at our local grocery stores when I'm already there but haven't gone out yet to get all the little things we will need. 

Has everyone picked up a thermometer? I know it's important to have one with a little baby but I've only got a normal thermometer (under tongue, armpit). I had an ear thermometer when my son was a baby but it died many years ago. I feel like with COVID all the thermometers are hard to get and don't actually know which type to buy (forehead, ear, etc). I feel like it's going to be super important for when my kids go back to school in Sept, I wonder if they are going to be making us check temperatures every morning?


----------



## Catmumof4

Hi all, iv got my bag packed I'm very ocd with organisation and like knowing it's done, 

Erm so something really odd has happened today! I'm 28 weeks dead on and Bonnie suddenly dropped right into my pelvis and since then been getting period type cramps in my periody area and lower back.... never had this happen. She's still moving fine since eating but obv not sure what to do. It's 8.30 pm and kids r in bed and I have a scan tomorrow but at the same time if I was to go into preterm labour again (24 weeks with my 3rd pregnancy) I want them to stop it in time. What do you suggest??


----------



## Flueky88

Jelly happy V day! Now for 3rd tri milestone!

Maybe coloring or building with blocks or legos??

So happy DH can go to a scan with you Saturday! I can't wait to see pics or hear about it :)

Cat hope you enjoyed your haircut amd sorry Miss Bonnie is already giving you some stress/anxiety.

I get an occasional bout of nausea but nothing I feel I need medicine for. Do you have HG?

I definitely am not ready for baby but I'm still 2nd tri and have so much to do. I'll probably pack a hospital bag around 32 or 34 weeks. We are also packing an emergency bag in case DH has to deliver baby since I'm expecting labor to last 1.5 hours this time and hospital 35 minutes away plus having to get childcare sorted.

I would defintely call the hospital or your provider and ask them. I think it's better to err on the side of cautionand trust your instincts.
Azure hope you sell quickly. I actually mentioned movers but DH shot that down. I won't do heavy lifting like furniture when it comes time but I seriously hate feeling lazy so I'll do some things.

Joanna bahaha I'm glad I'm not the only one having crazy dreams. Breastfeeding, I'm hoping my milk storage capacity increases from last time. It was about an average one but I hate struggling to pump enough and having to supplement with some formula. On one hand I know an over supply has it's own challenges. I shouldn't have to pump as much this time though since I'll be working from home most days and DH home with the girls. So much easier to BF than pump.

I haven't really got to the uncomfortable part yet and have been doing things like normal. I know it won't be much longer though until my bump prevents me from doing some things.

For newborns, infants, and toddlers I like just a normal oral thermometer and use it under their armpit. Not a fan of the scanner ones and they are too small and wiggly for an ear one, imo.

Glad they are taking it serious. I feel fortunate that I'm a+ so no worries on that front.

Fern I'm sorry your job is so stressful right now. I hope things get better. Oh that would be great if you could work from home!
How was your appt?

Co yes my 2nd loved kicking me in the cervix and this one does every now and then. It's such an odd feeling.

Jess wonderful news on your growth scan! How interesting so many of us are moving during our pregnancies.

Going to pack around 32 or 34 weeks I believe.

AFM been super busy trying to get house ready to sell, will be listed either Monday night or Tuesday morning :) Wish us luckon a quick sell! Work has also been busy. Had a 4 hour drive to and from one of our offices today. It was a beautiful drive through the mountains.

Had to get stuff sorted with my Makena injections so they would be at my OB office by Monday. Also trying to get a dental checkup since Covid delayed my cleaning. I think it's best not to delay dental care so would like a checkup as it's almost been a year!

Feeling pretty good so far but I know 3rd tri aches and pains are around the corner. I've gained 9lbs so far and hoping to stay under 25 lb gain but not going to beat myself up over it.


----------



## jellybeanxx

Cat I replied to your thread in third tri, hope you’re doing okay and everything goes well today! 

Flueky that reminds me that I need to get my dentist sorted out too! My routine appointment was cancelled during lockdown and I’m not sure when they’re actually restarting anything other than emergencies. 
That drive through the mountains sounds wonderful! I love that sort of scenery. 
All the best for a speedy house sale!

Joanna I’ve got a braun ear thermometer. We bought it when I was pregnant with my eldest 7 years ago and it’s still going strong. It’s the ones GPs use here. They’re not the cheapest but they’re accurate and easy to use.

I’ve spent the last day reading birth and especially home birth stories and getting really excited. I think it’s finally sunk in that I’m actually pregnant. This is real!


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies, it’s nice as always to read through everyone’s posts, sorry if I don’t reply to everyone in person x

Cat I would phone in for sure. Please keep us updated.

Jellybean I hope you get your home birth, I’m already looking forward to everyone’s birth stories! 

Flueky are you a bit scared of anticipating a possible home birth yourself? You seem calm about it though!

Scan went well, baby is measuring spot on in 60th percentile. I’ll post a 3d pic of his face :). Dr said I can work from home if I want (not compulsory) and gave me a dr’s letter to that effect. However she said that she’s worried about my stress levels, I just about broke down in her office. Covid stress, school chaos, not having a supportive husband, being totally overworked... Idk what I can do about my stress levels though all of those are out of my control...

I’ll probably pack my bag at 34 weeks and hope to at least have A’s bed and clothes, nappies & consumables, car seat and pram ready by then. I sit and work every weekend just to try to get through the school work so since my week off I haven’t been able to do anything regarding nesting. Hopefully he takes his time to be born and I’ll have some time to fix up his room when I’m on mat leave. 

Heard today that my dr doesn’t do elective inductions which I was hoping for, only in emergency cases. She strongly prefers waiting until the body goes into labour. She is also not a fan of elective cs but promotes vb (which is why I chose her) but it’s going to be a whole new experience going into labour on my own, on an unplanned date, it’s adding to my anxiety right now but I guess I’ll get used to the idea.

Despite eating very healthy and truly not a lot these past 6 weeks, I’ve picked up another 6-7 lb for a total of a 26 lb so far. Dr is not concerned whatsoever but I’m devastated. I weighed 75kg when G was born and if I keep picking up at this rate I’ll be 80kg + when A is born. 

Here is the pic; sideways again..!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Fern - what an adorable little face <3 I'm sorry your so stressed out. Has there been anymore talk about working from home? 

Jellybean - I'll take a look for the braun ear thermometer. I recognize the brand so can probably get it here.

Flukey - Good luck on the selling of your house! 

Catmum - what did you end up doing about baby? I'm hoping everything was fine. With your history I'd probably go get checked. 

On another note: what baby monitor do you have/will you get? The prices vary so much here and it seems that Amazon's reviews are very mixed and a bit biased. I saw a post by someone saying that when they got their monitor they had the option of leaving a 5 star review and getting an additional screen! So I don't know how to trust the reviews.

We had a video monitor when my first was born and we loved it, but the thing didn't last long. We had an audio monitor when my daughter was born (don't have it anymore). I'd like another video monitor... I'm feeling very nervous this time about SIDS and I don't know why, so I think the video monitor will help with that anxiety. Anyway, any suggestions?


----------



## Fern81

Thanks Joanna:) dr said that although there are no guidelines currently in RSA for pregnant teachers, I can work from home if it’s feasible so she wrote a letter recommending it to my bosses. I’ll see what happens, schools might close again regardless (then we’ll all work from home for a month or so), the announcement will be made at 8 tonight. 

I have an Angelcare sound monitor but I think it’s broken so I’m following for advice. The Angelcare is nice and has a long range and is very sensitive but sometimes I had trouble getting it to work. You get an Angelcare with a sensory pad that goes in the cot/baby bed which sounds an alarm if baby stops breathing, my sister used it with her twins. 

I have a nuvita ear & forehead thermometer but it measures 0,5 deg C lower (ear) and 1 deg C lower (forehead) than my digital underarm/mouth thermometer. At our schools everyone is temp tested via a non-contact thermometer daily but we make lots of jokes about it because if you measure too cold on your forehead (zombie-like temp) then you have to turn your head and neck until they get a better temp so those are very unreliable and readings seem to depend on the outside temp (it’s still winter here). I don’t recommend getting one of those for household use.


----------



## CC94

I noticed home birth is being discussed! I’m in WA state so it’s been pretty crazy, I also decided against a hospital birth. I am seeing a midwife (who I found out is actually in my women’s group at church!), she will either deliver at my house, at her brand new birth center, or at her house where she’s operated for the last 33 years. I can wait until labor to decide where if I want, which is nice, considering how fast I go.

I am actually really looking forward to it too, my last two deliveries were unmediated (also under two hours) w my water spontaneously breaking first - hoping this one follows suit x


----------



## jellybeanxx

CC it sounds like you’ve found something that will work really well for you! Great that you’ve got the option of both. 
I’ve also got a good birthing centre nearby that I would be transferred to if needed and I had my second son there. It’s comforting to have options! Is that an independent midwife you’d have then? I have no idea how it all works in other places! Here in England we get a national health service community midwife and they do the home births as well. Which one I’ll get will depend on when I go into labour. My own midwife that I see for appointments is part of the home birth team so I’m hoping it’s her. They always come in pairs. If I end up in hospital for whatever reason, it’ll still be a midwife but one of the hospital ones. They have doctors there if needed but both my babies have been delivered by midwives, though there were doctors in the room with my first. There’s always the option of hiring an independent midwife for home births here but I’d have to pay for that. 

Joanna we’ve got a Samsung video monitor, again we bought it 7 years ago when I was pregnant with the eldest and it’s still going strong. We’ll use that again.

Fern I’m glad the scan went well, that’s a lovely photo!


----------



## CC94

jellybeanxx said:


> CC it sounds like you’ve found something that will work really well for you! Great that you’ve got the option of both.
> I’ve also got a good birthing centre nearby that I would be transferred to if needed and I had my second son there. It’s comforting to have options! Is that an independent midwife you’d have then? I have no idea how it all works in other places! Here in England we get a national health service community midwife and they do the home births as well. Which one I’ll get will depend on when I go into labour. My own midwife that I see for appointments is part of the home birth team so I’m hoping it’s her. They always come in pairs. If I end up in hospital for whatever reason, it’ll still be a midwife but one of the hospital ones. They have doctors there if needed but both my babies have been delivered by midwives, though there were doctors in the room with my first. There’s always the option of hiring an independent midwife for home births here but I’d have to pay for that.
> 
> Joanna we’ve got a Samsung video monitor, again we bought it 7 years ago when I was pregnant with the eldest and it’s still going strong. We’ll use that again.
> 
> Fern I’m glad the scan went well, that’s a lovely photo!

she is an independent midwife yes except she does have a little team of her own, healthcare is quite different in the US, we fortunately have great private insurance who she is considered in network with so will only have to pay 20% of the contracted allowance (rates agreed between provider and insurance) for all services. Out of hospital births, or even unmedicated in hospital births Are SO much more cost saving in that regard, definitely a bonus. She actually lives right down the road from me (I’m considered rural) so that was also a huge, huge, huge bonus as otherwise I’d be commuting 45-60 min to the bigger hospital due to covid - being that my water spontaneously breaks and contractions instantly set in 2-5 min apart, it is go time with no notice so that she’s so close is a HUGE factor, so grateful to have found her x 

can’t believe it’s almost August, can not wait for the birth stories!!!!


----------



## co_fostermom

Wow I'm so behind on posting these days! 

Okay so someone asked about being tested for anti-d and then getting a shot at 28 weeks or so. My doctor just had me tested and I will have to have the shot (I'm also O negative) the next time I go in for an appointment - so before birth. As it stands, because I had bleeding early on, I've already had to have the shot. I will also be getting the TDAP shot at the same time.

Had my glucose screen and I am thrilled to say my results came back normal so no GD for me!!! Woot! This is kinda a big deal for me because I had a lot of the risk factors. I suspected I didn't have it, because Baby is so small, but nevertheless it's nice to actually know.

Someone asked about packing hospital bags. I don't even have a bag to pack things in at the moment. Hoping for one to be gifted at my shower. Once I do get one, though, I will probably pack it right away lol. But then also I don't want to jinx myself and go into preterm labor which I'm already terrified of happening. 

Catmum - I would call your doctor asap. If you feel like this is early labor, better safe than sorry. At least the doctor can check to see if your cervix has thinned at all.

Someone mentioned selling/ buying/ moving house. Well, we just came into an opportunity with some friends and it looks like we might be buying a house soon too. Yay 3rd trimester moving - exactly the thing I wanted to avoid but honestly I will be SO thankful to be able to own my own home and leave renting behind before Baby gets here. 

Baby Monitors - I literally just came across the Wyze baby monitor and I'm stoked about it. It packs a real punch. Wifi capable (but you can get one with a SD card if you're like me and don't like storing recordings of your baby on the cloud), can be adjusted from a distance (as in, you can change the angle it's facing), has 22 thousand reviews on Amazon and has a 4.5 star rating and the best part is it's under $40 US unless you get the SD card and then it's $50 US. I haven't found a single baby monitor for that low of a price that can do all of that.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Fern - I have looked into other forms of Angelcare type products (for heartbeat/breathing). I'm going to try out a video baby monitor to start but if my anxiety about SIDS gets worse when baby is born then I'll be looking into those Angelcare type devices. 

CC94 - it sounds like you have an amazing midwife and so glad she lives so close. I'd be considering a home birth this time if my second wasn't a c-section baby. My first labour was quick and easy but my second was c-section due to baby being breech. So i'll be in the hospital for this birth (hoping for a VBAC though). 

Jellybean - thanks for the advice on the samsung video monitor. I'll take a look for it.

Foster - it was me talking about the RhoGAM shot at 28 weeks. I had mine yesterday. 
Glad your glucose test came back normal, that must be a relief. 

As for hospital bags - I use the baby diaper bag for the baby things and pack a small suitcase for myself. My hospital only provides diapers/wipes and feminine pads for first time mothers. So I'll have to pack those things and they will take up a bit more space.


----------



## CC94

Joannaxoxo said:


> Fern - I have looked into other forms of Angelcare type products (for heartbeat/breathing). I'm going to try out a video baby monitor to start but if my anxiety about SIDS gets worse when baby is born then I'll be looking into those Angelcare type devices.
> 
> CC94 - it sounds like you have an amazing midwife and so glad she lives so close. I'd be considering a home birth this time if my second wasn't a c-section baby. My first labour was quick and easy but my second was c-section due to baby being breech. So i'll be in the hospital for this birth (hoping for a VBAC though).
> 
> Jellybean - thanks for the advice on the samsung video monitor. I'll take a look for it.
> 
> Foster - it was me talking about the RhoGAM shot at 28 weeks. I had mine yesterday.
> Glad your glucose test came back normal, that must be a relief.
> 
> As for hospital bags - I use the baby diaper bag for the baby things and pack a small suitcase for myself. My hospital only provides diapers/wipes and feminine pads for first time mothers. So I'll have to pack those things and they will take up a bit more space.

I’ve gotten quite lucky with her for sure! Fx you get your vbac!! <3


----------



## Fern81

I can’t wait to read the home birth and midwife assisted birth stories. Like I’ve said previously, most ladies I know have had elective cs, everyone I know has given birth in a hospital with a gynae and pediatrician in attendance. That’s one of the things I started freaking out about when my dr said I will have to go into labour by myself; I thought omw what if it’s 3AM and there is no pediatrician! But dr assured me all specialists are on call and pediatricians attend all births any time of the night or day; I can’t imagine it any other way! Weird and cool how things are so different in different cultures and countries.


----------



## Catmumof4

Good morning everyone sorry it's been so long- 

Good luck to those wanting a homebirth tho I will admit iv never been fond of the idea (I'm v v high risk) I like the thought of chilling in your own environment!

Hospital bags iv had mine done for ages but I'm ocd about having things ready lol I have a smaller bag for me in case I have to go in early like last time- I had obstetric cholestasis so was in for about a week before induction last time. And a prob too big suitcase for after because I will have to stay in for a day or two because of the medication I have to take for my fibro. 

Angelcare were good but I found the sensor mat unreliable and caused a few unnecessary panics. I have a Motorola sound one that is great clear as day.

Arm the other night I held off going until the pains were quite bad. They did all their checks and everything was clear except my blood pressure was a little high. When the doctor came in she said it's my c section scar stretching and pulling on my womb and that I would have to keep an eye on it because it is only just a about 2 years old it could split!!!! Oh yey!! 

Had my scan on Thurs and Bonnie is doing really well but she's only on the 20th centile so will have to see how she is at my 32 weeks scan and plan from there 

Hope your all well xxx


----------



## jellybeanxx

I had a 4D scan today! It was wonderful as my husband was able to come to the scan for the first time. Even though I wanted to wait for the birth to find out the sex, I said that if he wanted to know today that we could find out. He couldn’t decide and was still thinking about it when we got there. Turns out baby didn’t want us to know anyway! I didn’t expect that! Both our lads were flashing their bits as soon as they were scanned :haha: maybe I finally have a shy baby! I do wonder if it’s a girl because boy bits would be more obvious? Maybe that’s just my boys though! The ultrasound tech was desperate to know herself but baby was very stubborn. 
It does mean we got to be there for a while and got some great photos.


----------



## co_fostermom

Catmum - at 20 weeks my baby measured in the 9th% and at 25 weeks he had moved up to 16th%. Both times the doctors said they weren't overly concerned about it so 20th% probably isn't something to worry about. Of course, you'll want to listen to what your doctors think about it and not me lol. Maybe they just said that to help me not stress out, but I really doubt they would have reason to lie to me or be misleading, honestly. The last doctor said she thought the baby was probably just "petite." 

Jelly - Awww! CUTE baby and great pics! I'm sorry you didn't get to find out the sex though. Maybe next time?!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Co thanks! I think we’ll just stick with not finding out now. It’s what I kept saying I wanted to do so obviously baby has been listening. Three more scans to get through though! 

Cat I hope the pains are better now and glad Bonnie is doing okay. Have they made you one of those personalised growth charts? I get extra scans because my eldest was small and the consultant then measures baby against my other kids rather than a generic chart because I don’t grow particularly big babies anyway! 

Fern I’m fascinated by the different cultural influences around pregnancy and birth. I think the woman’s comfort level is the main thing but that’s definitely influenced by what’s normal in your own culture along with previous experiences. I always trust the midwifes a lot more than the doctors as I feel like they get more birth experience here. I can see how that would seem strange in countries where having a midwife isn’t the norm though!


----------



## JessdueJan

@jellybeanxx gorgeous scan photos!! We are holding out for a surprise too with 2 more scans to get through without giving into temptation. I was so tempted at my 28 week scan but I like having that extra motivation to push when I'm in labour because the anticipation is killing me by then :lol:

My job for this week is to find a bag for baby's hospital things. I'm just going to take a hand luggage size suitcase with mine in I think but will put baby in seperately so easier for OH to find stuff incase I'm not in any fit state to help xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

Jess that’s a very good point about the motivation! I quite enjoy being in labour weirdly but I find the pushing part so difficult. My first took an hour of pushing and my second 30 minutes so hopefully the extra motivation will help!


----------



## Fern81

Jelly what a cute little face! It makes me want to get a 4d scan too lol. But it’s a bit expensive . 

Cat I’m glad to hear you are ok. You’ve had your fair share of ups and downs. 

Afm I noticed on my Glow app I have exactly 100 days to go till 40 weeks :) which means tomorrow I’ll be in the double digit countdown whoop!

This week I’ll still be working mostly at school, I just have too much to do in person. From next week (August) I’ll start working mostly from home and teach online via Zoom and Microsoft teams.


----------



## Pineberry

@Fern81 I'm so sorry you're having so much stress, with work and your husband being the way he is. I really hope things get better soon. Packing the hospital bag around 34 weeks sounds good, I'll probably do it around that same time now that I think of it. Cute 3D photo - A is adorable :)

@co_fostermom So happy to hear your GD test came back normal!! That's really awesome. Also, how freaking exciting that you have an opportunity for a house. I'm so jealous! Would love a house too!! Hope all goes well with the purchase and everything!

@Catmumof4 Sorry about the pains! I'm glad it wasn't premature labour (when you said back cramps that's where my mind immediately went), but that sounds really painful with your scar stretching/pulling. Fingers crossed it won't split.

@jellybeanxx Awww love those 4D photos. What a cutie. :)

As for me - well I had a bit of a hard time (emotionally) after writing my last post.

I had a consultation with my doc the next day to go over the ultrasound report, and while he was kind about everything, he definitely seemed very negative in regards to baby's size and said he would 100% not do a vaginal birth with the way it looks right now. Said anything over 4kg and due to me having GD, if I do the birth with him, it'll most likely be a c-section.

I showed him my blood glucose log to prove that my numbers have been good and my GD is controlled (had had the feeling that the ultrasound lady was implying it was my fault baby is so big and that I'm not controlling my diet).
He said we'll do ultrasounds again at 32 weeks and 36 weeks, and then decide which kind of birth we'll do at 36 weeks (which will be my last ultrasound).

Cried a lot that day bc I struggled with mourning the idea of not having the vaginal birth that I want and have always pictured myself having.

I also know that doctors are often too quick to recommend a c-section and that it's definitely possible to birth a larger baby without any issues. Am kinda torn between two sides: on one hand I trust nature and I definitely trust my body and feel like I'd be able to birth this baby without any big issues - on the other hand if something DID go terribly wrong, he got stuck or something, I'd never be able to move on from that and always blame myself for not choosing a c-section.

Doc definitely scared me a little, saying he's seen babies die from shoulder dystocia and such.

As per his orders I saw an endocrinologist a few days later, whom looked at my numbers and could only confirm that my diabetes is well controlled. She doesn't think baby's size is related to my GD. We think it might be genetic as I was a large baby myself (and some of my siblings too), as was my boyfriend. 

I think my lil bubba must somehow have felt that i was sad and crying lots that day, because when I tried to sleep that night he was incredibly wiggly, moving and ping-ponging around like he'd never done before; his movements actually felt frantic and panicky, it's hard to describe. Got up at 1AM went to the living room and spent a while singing a lullaby to him that I've been singing to him daily since months, and lo and behold when I got back to bed he was calm and peaceful. I loved that moment and think of it often.

Have started going to the gym again and doing home workouts, not only to feel better myself but to try and hopefully reduce baby boy's weight a little.

He was awfully quiet this whole weekend. Started noticing decreased movement on Friday and it lasted all the way till this afternoon (nothing helped - cold drinks, lying on my side, etc.). We were at my boyfriend's parents place on the countryside without a hospital near so didn't end up going to check it out (even though I definitely wanted to on Saturday). Arrived back home this evening & thankfully, he's very wiggly as I type this.


----------



## jellybeanxx

Fern yay for double digits! I’ve been counting down to that as my next milestone. It’s all getting so close. Hope you have a good week at work!

Pine sorry to hear you’re having a difficult time of it! It sounds like your GD is well controlled and especially if the measurements are all in proportion. It tends to be things like abdominal measurements that get too big with uncontrolled blood sugars. Some women just grow them big and I reckon that would’ve happened even without the GD. I know you’re the kind of person who will get all the information you can and make an informed choice about what you do. I would just say trust your body, don’t feel pushed into anything you don’t want either way and make the best informed choices you can. You’re doing a great job cooking that little baby, you’ve got this! 

I had an awful day of back/leg/hip pain yesterday. I’ve got to be so careful not to over do it. It’s horrible feeling so restricted by the aches and pains and then also various coronavirus restrictions. I miss being able to go out and do normal things! It’s just for a short time though and I’ve got to keep reminding myself of that.


----------



## Fern81

Pineberry- huge hugs!!! That’s a very negative experience for you to have gone through, so sorry to hear about the doctor scaring and upsetting you so much. I’m in no way claiming to be an expert or give medical advice but logically, to me, it makes sense that due to your sugar levels being controlled your baby’s size might just be genetic. My story- with ds1, at the 30 week scan his growth was “off the charts” (just last night I read through everything I posted on here during third tri last time). I did the GD test which came back normal; he kept measuring really big especially due to his head circumference. Dr also advised against a vb but I was adamant and said I’ll only agree to a cs in an emergency. The day before I delivered she cautioned me again and asked if I was sure & had me sign loads of forms. Lo and behold I had a vb, though I tore quite badly but that was due to his shoulder not being positioned right (not dystocia though). His head is STILL large and he is a very big boy, genetically! In fact I hope A is also a big boy.
You have some time still to come to peace with the possibility of a cs and of course though the birth might not be as you had planned, the end result will be a beautiful big :) boy. And who knows, maybe you’ll still get your vb.

That’s another difference I noticed between my medical care and that of some other countries. My dr visits plus ultrasounds at each visit are at: 6-7 weeks, 9-10 weeks(sometimes they leave that one out) 12 w, 16w, 20w, 25w, 30w, 34w, 37w, 38w, 39w, 40w.... thus very frequently and weekly toward the end! Whereas in some countries there are way fewer. Well for that matter in my country you also get wayyyy fewer if you go to a government clinic/doctor.

Jelly- oh the pains...!! I have so much sympathy. Xx Hope you find some relief! Do heat or cold packs work for you whatsoever?

Vent warning- about the school where I have a contract for the year and still have no clue if they are going to extend my contract etc, even after having a meeting with the boss and the principal today!


Spoiler
The boss and principals at my school are really ridiculous. So they OK’ed me teaching from home more often than at school BUT they want me to work up till the MINUTE I go into labour. They told me it’s unlawful to keep a teacher physically at school until she goes into labour, because it might happen at school and be “traumatising” and “a health risk” to the kids and the teacher BUT since I’m going to be teaching online from home it will be “easy and comfortable” and no problem with me going into labour at 40 weeks while still teaching full time. Hey, at least the kids won’t see my water breaking, right? And if I want to stop working earlier eg at 38 weeks, I need a dr letter with a valid medical reason. Wtf!? It just shows me I’m just a commodity to them that they want to use up until I physically can’t anymore. They told me that they haven’t made any arrangements for a substitute teacher so that’s obviously why they want me to work for so long and they are very obviously not planning on giving me paid maternity leave. Otherwise I would have had the option of going on mat leave from 38 weeks until 4 months after giving birth, as per government regulations. I’m fuming. I’m a person, not a piece of machinery that must be used until the very last second that it falls apart! I spoke to my sister now and she agrees that they are “milking” me (lol) and trying to get me to work as long as possible; then not appoint a sub and also not pay me any leave or renew my contract, so as to save money. The school year ends in Dec so they will just have the kids do revision by themselves after I’m gone. This is a private school btw and one of the largest businesses in RSA so clearly driven by money. I’m disgusted by their treatment of me, lack of transparency and lack of regard for the kids’ education (no sub has been arranged or even advertised for).


----------



## CC94

Bumpdating to look back on <3


----------



## co_fostermom

CC - cute bumpie! Also you look like you're carrying small like me. My bump didn't really start to pop until the middle of 24 weeks. 

Fern - I'm sorry about school being such a mess with direction, contracts, etc. That's happening here in the US too - I have so many teacher friends who are just confused and very concerned about what's going to happen, and the vast majority of schools open literally in TWO weeks and they still don't know what's going on. I hope all goes well and you get some answers about your contract soon!

Jelly - I'm sorry about the aches and pains. I'm getting them too, especially in my groin and starting to wonder if I have SPD. At any rate, it sucks, and I hope you are able to bounce back super quick after birth and feel like you get to live normally again soon!

Pine - Wow. I'm so sorry that was your experience this week. Please be sure to take a moment to be proud of yourself for keeping your GD under control. If it makes you feel any better, I have a young friend who also births big babies and to my knowledge never even had GD so obviously baby size was not related. Her last baby (third) was 11lbs and she said it was the easiest birth so far (vaginally) out of the three. I want to say she's a bit tall, maybe somewhere around 5'8/ 5'9, so if you are on the taller side and your BF is on the taller side, it's most likely genetic. I will also say that babies tend to grow to the size of their mothers because nature is pretty neat that way, but like someone else commented, I'm no medical expert and ultimately you should listen to your doctors and your instincts (they are powerful mama - trust them). As far as the type of birth you were hoping for, I just want to give you a big hug. Once upon a time I wanted a home birth, or at least a birth in a birthing center. Then I found out about my uterus and discovered that I would never be allowed to have a home or birthing center birth because no midwife would take me as a patient. Fast forward a bit and I've been forced to come to terms with the very real possibility that not only can I not have a home birth, but my hopes (which I still have) for a natural birth might not actually be a reality. A c-section has been made even more possible by the fact that this baby is almost always folded in half every time I go in for an ultrasound, so he might try to come butt first. Anyway, I share this because I want you to know that it is totally OKAY to grieve the potential loss of your dream birthing experience, and it's OKAY to take the time you need to mentally and emotionally prepare for other possible outcomes. At the end of the day, you will be holding your beautiful baby boy in your arms, and that's really all that matters. Don't let anyone guilt you into one form of birth or another because of course you care about yours and your baby's health (some people will try to say "don't you care about your health and safety?!") and ultimately, you'll end up birthing the way you feel is the best option given the information at hand. I hope you get your vb, but if you don't, know that you are still going to be a fantastic mom to this precious little one!

AFM - my pubic area/ groin is so sore. In fact, it's been sore for so long and everyone I tell about it tells me that it's only going to get worse, that I've just sort of accepted that the pain will be my reality for the next three months. I will be okay. I can't believe I've made it to the 3rd trimester now so I'm thankful for every extra day I get still pregnant.


----------



## Pineberry

Just want to say thank you ladies for all of your kind and encouraging words, and taking the time to write all that out. Feeling a lot better after reading these posts, and I think I might be making peace with the fact that I might end up having a c-section (though whether I'll really have one is still up in the air at this point). <3

CC - so cute, and also you're gorgeous!


----------



## CC94

Co- yeah if she’s anything like #3 I’ll start being a bit more obvious around week 26, but never did get very big, fingers are so crossed it’s the same way. 

pine- thank you! Just a good day for a pic I guess


----------



## jellybeanxx

Fern I’ve been using a hot water bottle and it does give some relief! I’m sorry the school are treating you so badly, that’s very frustrating. I hope they get the sub arranged soon! 

CC you look fantastic!

Co sorry you’ve been getting the aches and pains too! I had it all very badly in my second pregnancy as well. I ended up on crutches! However, it started to ease in the last couple of weeks of pregnancy and by the time my son was born I was loads better. I remember walking out of the birthing centre with him and feeling completely different! Horray for getting to the third trimester as well! Great milestone! 

Pine I’m glad you’re feeling better and more at peace with everything. I always find one of the hardest parts of pregnancy is the unknown and the feeling that some things are out of my control. I find it helps to focus on what I can do and try not to stress about everything else (easier said than done at times!) 

I’ve got my 25 week midwife appointment today. It’s usually just first time Mams that get that appointment here but my midwife thinks it’s too big a gap between the 16 week and 28 week appointments so sees everyone. It’s actually a different midwife I’ll be seeing today because my GP surgery has been taken over. I did my intake phone call with her and met her in my last pregnancy and she works closely with the usual midwife I had and seems similar so hopefully it’ll be okay!


----------



## co_fostermom

GL at your appointment Jelly!

Question: is 3rd trimester nausea common? I feel it on like a 1st trimester level...


----------



## jellybeanxx

Co I remember that with my first pregnancy! The nausea came back in the same way in the third trimester! Making sure I was well hydrated helped a little bit.


----------



## Flueky88

Fern, I really hope that I make it to hospital in time, but I also believe that if came down to it, we would be just fine having a car side delivery. We shall see what happens though and try to have a plan to avoid that situation.

I'm so sorry that your leaders at your school and being so shitty. This may be a blessing so that you end up in a job where you are valued and respected.

Such a precious photo of baby G! The end reminds me of the tww, but instead of "am I pregnant?" It's "was that a contraction? Is labor starting? Was that diarrhea because I'm prepping for labor? Oh here's some mucus plug, baby must be coming soon." Dd2 was born an hour before DH was supposed to have surgery for a kidney stone :haha:


CC that's great that she's so close. If I was in your shoes I'd have chosen the same. No birthing centers around here and I'm sure my insurance would consider it tier 3 or out of network so hospital birth for me. On the plus side my office ha both OBs and midwives and the OBs aren't quick to suggest induction or CS in my experience. So I'm very happy with them. I could honestly go to a closer hospital but it would be with a group I don't trust.

Lovely bump pic.

Co so happy that you don't have GD! Also, if it makes you feel better my bag wasn't packed with my 1st and had preemie. I packed around 32 weeks with my 2nd and went full term.

I hope the house works out for you all.

I tens to have good days and bad days during third tri. It depends a lot on how baby is positioned. With my 1st I never made it to the "miserable" stage. With my 2nd he last 2 weeks were hardest for me but it's manageable.

I had occasional mild bouts of nausea in 3rd tri, think it's more because organs are so cramped/squished.

Cat glad Bonnie is okay. Hope she continues to grow so you aren't worried. Oh were you other babies on the petite side? Mine were average to a little small. Well my preemie was good size for her GA.

Jelly how wonderful that he was able to attend. Baby is a cutie already. My 1st had absolutely no problems proving she was a girl. It was literally the 1st thing we saw on all her ultrasounds (after 12 weeks). My 2nd was a bit more shy and my 3rd is in between shy and proud lol

Hope the anticipation will help with pushing. My 2nd came out from 3 to 5 minutes of pushing but i knew she was a girl. I'm thinking this one will fly out lol

Pine I'm so sorry the appt didn't go as you planned. I would think that since your sugars are controlled it's genetics and not related to GD. My mom didn't have GD but she did deliver both my brother and I vaginally without an epidural and we were both 9+lbs so I definitely believe you can do it. However, if somethings happens and you have to have a CS then just know that how you deliver isn't all that important in the grand scheme of things and that healthy baby and mom are the most important


----------



## Flueky88

Now for my selfish post.

So just been reading along as again so busy with trying to get house ready. Well, Thursday realtor said another agent in the office wanted to show our home Monday morning before the house was even listed. Ladies.... we had an offer from that showing. It is too low for what we are wanting so we countered. Hope to hear a response this evening. If this goes through/accepted we will close on September 2nd!!! I'm thinking we will probably rent for a bit until we find a house we want that's in our budget. Houses are selling so fast right now that there isn't much available right now. 

Saturday I was out picking up trash along our property line and pulled weeds around the house. The squatting made my thighs so sore Sunday and yesterday. 

OB appt went well yesterday. No anemia or GD. My blood pressure was a little low 94/66 but think it's from lack of sleep and working so hard. Baby's heart beat was 144 bpm.

Anyone have a 26 week appt? I'm used to having 24 and 28 week appt. I'm wondering if it's because of my blood pressure.


----------



## Catmumof4

Hello everyone. Thank you for all your kind words!

Pine I'm so sorry the appointment sucked, is there any way you could change doctors? Seems a little section happy doesn't he?

Cc lovely pic 

Fern hope you get work sorted so you feel more comfortable 

Flukey that's great news! Let us no if you get the better offer! 

Afm we went to the zoo yesterday it was amazing!! Loved it!! Unfortunately my fibromyalgia has kicked my behind all day today and I have slept so much but was so worth it! X


----------



## Fern81

Co_foster, I also get uncomfortable after eating but no nausea atm just really stretched out, bloated and blah. I forgot to say earlier, hope you get the house that you want!

And Flueky for you as well; both of you have a lot of guts to move house and/or be looking at homes during pregnancy. There’s no way I would mentally be able to handle it!

Flueky you really seem calm about a possible home or car side delivery. Wow it makes me really anticipate your birth story ;) hope your doctors are not too concerned about your bp. It doesn’t seem that low.

Cat- so cool that you could go to the zoo. We went for a quick game drive for about 2hrs on Sunday and saw about 2billion zebras, lots of other antelope and buffaloes, I absolutely love African wildlife (all animals for that matter) and would love to go to the zoo before A is born, too. Sorry that you were in pain though!

Afm school still sucks. It’s way too much pressure to get 9 months worth of school work squished into 4 months (trying to make up for lockdown and then missing teaching time due to endless exam writing). I spoke to 2 other teachers today whom I heard complaining about the circumstances and everyone is anxious and stressed. Also, the teacher 2 doors down from me got covid from his dad, his dad passed away this morning. The teacher NEXT DOOR to me, is in isolation after spending time with a + family member during the weekend but she still attended school on Monday. Chaos! 11,5 weeks to go, I’ll ask my doctor to write a note saying I can’t work after 38 weeks, too bad. Doesn’t seem like they are going to renew my contract since I still need to complete my qualification next year, and that they are looking for a way to get out of paying mat leave even though my contract is until December. So I feel like I’ve given up on them but at least it’s a good reference on my CV for a new teaching position by the time I’m ready to apply for it.

I’ve asked this before but is anyone planning a baby shower or sprinkle now with the pandemic? I’m having a drive-through baby shower at the beginning of Sept, my sister is arranging it. Soooo looking forward even though all the guests will just pop in (onto the front lawn), with a mask, and leave again after a few minutes. It’s still a celebration!


----------



## Flueky88

Cat sorry your fibro is acting up but glad everyone enjoyed the zoo. 

Fern right now I'm a little nervous about finding a place before closing. There isn't much available at the moment. My FIL said we can stay on his property. It wouldn't be ideal but it would give us shelter and we'd save money. I've called some places to inquire about renting but I've either had to leave a voicemail or no availability. 

I look forward to hearing everyone's birth stories. It's an intense but wonderful experience.

So sorry it's looking like you won't get paid leave or a job ready to go back to. It does sound like you'd be better off elsewhere as they obviously don't value their staff. 

AFM we accepted their offer last night. We should close by September 2nd so now trying to find a place to live. I'm excited, nervous, and sad all at the same time. DH and I bought this home 8years ago. We have many memories here, but we need something else that fits our needs and we are selling for $35,000 more than what we bought it at 8 yrs ago. 

Oh forgot to mention a kind older woman told me I was such a cute pregnant lady. It was such a nice compliment :)


----------



## Fern81

Congrats on selling your house Flueky! And it’s great that you are making a nice profit :) hope your move goes well.

I’m not too worried about not going back to work there because I still have my other job, my tutoring business that I’ve had for 8 years which is still running. That’s why I was fine with accepting a year contract to start with because I still have my own business to fall back on. Literally the only reason why I haven’t resigned earlier than my contract stated is due to covid finances.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hi everyone,

I just did a quick read through of all the posts and because I’m on my phone I can’t reply to them. But glad everyone is still pregnant and going strong, even with a few scares and lots of normal pregnancy aches and pains. 

I’m off work this week on holidays. Just staying home this week but it’s nice to spend time with the family. We’ve put up the crib and got most of the baby things bought. But thought I’d check in and say hi :hi:.


----------



## co_fostermom

Morning all! I need to read through the most recent posts but wanted to share a quick update (sort of selfish - I will try to respond to everyone's recent posts soon). Had a pretty big scare yesterday as I spent 40 minutes trying to find Baby's heartbeat with my app unsuccessfully and hadn't felt him move around a whole bunch at all except first thing in the morning when it was super frantic and he moved like I'd never experienced. Finally last night I was able to find his HB while laying on my side and I did notice him respond a bit when I put the phone on my belly. Also had a Braxton Hicks contraction yesterday after the 40 minutes of fright, so of course my mind was like, great, I've lost my baby and now my body is getting rid of him. He's moving much better this morning and I was able to find his heartbeat right away after waking up, but man ladies, yesterday was not a good day for me emotionally.


----------



## jellybeanxx

Co that sounds so stressful! Are you feeling more reassured now? Could be that he just got himself in an awkward position but it’s always better to get checked out and get some reassurance in those situations. My midwife said to me at my appointment the other day that if I’m ever worried I should just call the assessment unit and they’ll bring me in to be monitored and it’s better to do that than stay home and worry!


----------



## Fern81

Co sorry that you had to go through a nasty scary situation... I’m relieved everything is OK. I agree with jellybean, rather go in to be checked when you feel anything is wrong, it’s your right as a momma. Hugs!

Joanna I hope you are having a lovely time at home!

Hope everyone else is doing well and have a good weekend. I’m planning on properly cleaning up my home classroom today, hanging new curtains etc since I’ll be working from home more now. I also wanted to clean out and fix (involves drilling for shelves) a large cupboard to use in ds bedroom so that I can move all of his clothes out of the baby’s bedroom but husband has to work today so that probably won’t happen, maybe tomorrow. And of course schoolwork. I have a lot of assessments to mark. 11 work weeks left! It’s actually flying by!


----------



## Pineberry

@Fern81 dont know about a baby shower tbh, not because of covid but I'm definitely not gonna throw one myself, a friend talked about throwing one for me when I first found out I was pregnant but I'm not actually sure I want one :-k I feel like I already have most items for baby & I'm kinda picky with the style of clothing / toys, so i'd be afraid to get like a ton of stuff for him that I dont like hahah

@Flueky88 Yay congrats on selling! Wonderful news. :)

@co_fostermom Aww I'm so sorry you had such a scare. Am relieved to hear that bub is doing alright. I remember once about 2 weeks ago when babe hadn't moved in a while and when I decided to check his heartbeat with the doppler it took about 30 seconds to find it - longest 30 seconds of my life especially because I usually find it the moment I put the doppler on. But I guess this is our life now - always worrying about our babies :hugs2:

I'm legit concerned about how it's gonna be when he's here. I'll most likely spend night after night getting up every 2 hours just to check if he's still breathing lol.


----------



## Flueky88

Fern I'm glad you have your tutoring job to fall back on. Oh and forgot to mention, we are going to have a sprinkle. Honestly, maybe I should call it a dripping faucet lol. I just want to celebrate baby with close family. If anyone wants to buy anything, just diapers but it won't be expected. I haven't set a date since we have so much else going on but I'm thinking the start of October.

It sounds like you are quite busy and yes it's going by so fast!

Co sorry for the scare. I would ring up your OB next time you have reduced movements.

Joanna so glad you are ready. I feel so weird not preparing for baby. Hope you enjoyed your time off 


Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all flukey congrats on selling so quickly!

Fern I'm really glad you have your tutoring to fall back on!

Co, I hate to say this but next time u don't feel baby move just go to get checked the dopplars for phones etc are NOT accurate! One my good friends recently lost her son at 36 weeks it's been really traumatic and midwife said she shouldn't have wasted time trying to find the heartbeat at home (mega harsh if you ask me) and just gone in at first signs of trouble. I can't tell you how relieved i am to hear he's fine now!!

Afm I went into hospital wed evening cos midwife wasn't happy with a pain I was getting and itching all over really bad. Long story short I had gastritis (not gastroenteritis lol ) and possibly the starting of obstetric cholestasis oh yey lol but at least wasn't anything serious xxx


----------



## jellybeanxx

Cat that sounds so uncomfortable! I hope you get some relief from the pain and itching. What’s the plan now? 

Pine I still check on my kids if I feel like they’re sleeping too well. That worry never really goes away I don’t think, it just becomes part of life! 

Fern sounds like a busy time, satisfying to get it all done though!

I’ve been working on getting my youngest moved from the nursery into his big boy bedroom. The big bedroom is getting gutted and decorated and I’ve been sorting through all his clothes and things ready to move over. Then we can get the nursery done up for the new baby. I’ve found myself obsessing over the sex of the baby again :haha: I think it’s something I do now when I get anxious about other things. My brain just diverts all its nervous energy into whether this one is a boy or a girl. I know it sounds daft!!


----------



## Catmumof4

Doesn't sound daft at all hun it's a good coping method. If you find yourself getting too worried go to Dr hun!

Thank you for the reply. I don't really have a plan now.. hope for the best Lol!!

Afm had a great afternoon at friends for the first time in months was soo nice! 

Has anyone on here had a previous c section? Xx


----------



## JessdueJan

Congrats on selling your home Flueky!

Pine... So glad you're feeling slightly better about the possible section but please don't settle for one if you really don't want one. My first baby was over 4kg and I birthed him vaginally no problem, I tore slightly but nothing a few stitches didn't sort out. My next two were much smaller but my friend consistently has big children and births them without issue. 4 of them all over 10lb, funnily enough she's just a petite thing herself and the doctors are always baffled how she manages to grow them so big because never any GD.

Co - so glad you found baby's heartbeat and he's moving around more normally now, must have been so so scary. Sending hugs.

Jelly - how exciting that you're preparing to sort the nursery. We don't have a nursery to sort because baby will share with big sister, for the first few years at least after coming out of our room.

Hope everyone is doing well, happy Monday guys!!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Cat I’m glad you had a good time with your friends, it’s so nice to get out isn’t it? I went to the park with friends and their kids today. It was good to feel a bit normal. I’m so sore now though! 

Jess the nursery is only a tiny room so will have to rethink bedrooms etc when the kids are older but it’s exciting to be able to create a little baby space. Hope you’re keeping well!

I’m find getting a comfortable night’s sleep a bit harder. I’ve started needing to get up to wee more as well and then struggling to get back to sleep. So tired! It’s definitely starting to feel like the third trimester is approaching :sleep:


----------



## Catmumof4

Jelly thank u it was lovely doing it again wed I'm so sad I'm very excited lol 
Have you got a body pillow to help you sleep?

Afm had a really chilled out day was nice but I keep finding myself really grumpy for no reason! My poor family, good job they love me ](*,) :blush:


----------



## jellybeanxx

Catmumof4 said:


> Jelly thank u it was lovely doing it again wed I'm so sad I'm very excited lol
> Have you got a body pillow to help you sleep?
> 
> Afm had a really chilled out day was nice but I keep finding myself really grumpy for no reason! My poor family, good job they love me ](*,) :blush:

I was so grumpy all the time in my last pregnancy! I felt so bad about it but I couldn’t stop snapping at everyone. They were all so annoying :haha: 
I do have a body pillow, might have to try that now. I’ve been using a few different regular pillows, one between my knees, one sort of under my bump and then a couple propping me up. Might be time to get the big body pillow out!


----------



## Catmumof4

Jelly im so glad its not just me lol!! 
I'd be lost without my pillow Lol!! It's a bit squished now lol


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Catmum - my last pregnancy ended with a c-section (she was breech).
I'm also sorry about the itching, that sounds awful.

Jellybean - I've been uncomfortable sleeping for about a month now, so right around where you are at in your pregnancy. I wake up every time my body wants to turn over. I've always been a mover in my sleep (can tell by my hair in the morning)... but now I wake to flip to my other side every could hours. The next 2 months are just going to get harder lol.

So my daughter is 6.5 years old and shes got several 'fears'. Including being afraid to go down the hall to the bathroom or bedroom on her own (her brother likes to scare her and makes this worse)... and shes also afraid of storms. I feel these are pretty normal fears for a kid her age. However, on the weekend we were visiting my grandma and my daughter had a little cry because she'd left her teddy at home and we'd had a few phone alerts regarding storms in our area. My grandma thought it was highly concerning that a kid her age was so fearful of storms, she basically said that we had taught her to be afraid as she'd learned it from her elders. I feel like my grandma is making this into such a big deal and stressing me out over it. Am I right be pissed that she's making this a big deal when it's a normal kid behaviour?


----------



## jellybeanxx

Joanna my son is a similar age and has started to be scared of similar things. I was the same at that age too. I think they’re learning to risk assess and especially at the moment there’s a lot of general worry around so they’re just figuring out how to react to it. I think it’s a normal part of development. I just reassure my son as much as possible and try and help him work through why he’s worried. 
As for the uncomfortable sleeping, I’ve got the same with waking up when I need to turn and I think it’s because turning over if getting a bit harder with the weight of the bump!

99 days until my due date from today! So excited to be in double figures!


----------



## Fern81

Happy double digits Jellybean!

I’m 27 weeks today so “officially” third trimester yay! I can’t stop thinking about getting A’s room and clothes and toiletries ready and pack the hospital bag... oi. I have to keep reminding myself there’s still time, I’ll have a bit more time to do stuff during September as my final grade learners will be busy with exams.

Jelly seems like we’re kind of doing the same; I’m also moving ds stuff out of the baby room into his new bigger bedroom. He is already sleeping in his new bedroom and his toys have been moved & cupboard unpacked (it has to get new shelves). Then I’ll start packing and organizing the baby’s bedroom (where I will sleep too) however I think I’ll leave washing everything until closer to his due date so that it’s nice and fresh and clean when he gets here.

Sleeping- oh my gosh I’m so uncomfortable. I try to sleep on my left side as recommended but my back gets so sore. On Sunday night I woke up on my back while vomiting up painful, burning stomach acid! It was an interesting experience to say the least... I’m going to try a pillow behind my back tonight for extra support. Heartburn is here in full swing, anyone else??

Co are you feeling a bit better?

My teacher friend got covid from the school that he teaches at. His wife (good friend of mine) just had a baby 2 months ago. Their older daughter is in the same school as my son but they are all in isolation. Teaching remains scary; I can’t even imagine what pregnant doctors/nurses must be feeling and how they are coping!

Hope everyone has a good week.


----------



## Fern81

Btw I think babysizer was hacked because there is no way whatever is on my ticker can be correct lmao


----------



## co_fostermom

Okay I have a lot to catch up on and a lot to catch you all up on - 

Catmum - are you feeling any better? Also - gotta love pregnancy hormones! I never really know how I'm going to feel in a given day, though I'm sorry were feeling grumpy. I got really upset about something last weekend (you can read about it my journal if you so desire) and I cried for like 24 hours straight. After a while DH just started laughing and said it was "endearing." Ugh I wanted to punch him lol. 

Jelly - I hear you about being uncomfortable at night! I saw a meme recently that said "rolling over in bed now counts as my daily exercise" and I wholeheartedly agree lol.

Joanna - at least from my former experience as a foster parent, that sounds like totally normally behavior for a six-year-old and I agree with Jelly about "risk assessment" and also kids are finally starting to really process the stress caused from and felt by parents due to the pandemic. Ultimately, you'll figure out what's best for her to get through these times, but I bet you anything it'll be a phase and she'll be A OK at night and in new environments soon enough. It's part of learning how to self-regulate. 

Fern - I'm so sorry your job is still stressful and that does sound super scary being around people with confirmed Covid but still having to work regardless. Stay safe!!!! Also, I have no idea what your tracker even is this week lol! Is that a beer? 

Pine - I hear you about waking up every 2 hours once the baby arrives! I'm not entirely sure if I'll get any sleep that entire first week. I'm assuming my body will just shut itself down eventually lol. 

AFM - Love Bug is measuring in the 9th percentile again so I have to go in for weekly NSTs starting this Friday and growth checks every 3 weeks. Assuming everything continues to mostly function properly (besides the fact that he's small), my peri wants me to deliver between 38-39 weeks (I would be THRILLED if I made it that long). BUT, if the placenta stops flowing properly, I could be forced to deliver at 34 weeks (yikes!) or even as soon as 32 weeks, which is only FOUR weeks from now (nope. A WHOLE lot of NOPE). Right now I'm on track for 38-39 weeks so I'm hoping for the best. Also, apparently if I stop feeling movement or if I feel less movement, my peri wants me to call and come in for a NST right away because she said due to my smaller anatomy, I should be feeling the baby more than the average mom. So you were all right - I probably should have called and I need to stop pretending that everything is always okay and just trust my instincts. Even the peri told me to trust my instincts lol. Okay, okay, I get it!


----------



## Fern81

Wow co, 32 weeks sounds hectic BUT at least you seem like you are getting excellent care and that they are really keeping an eye on your babes. I keep all my fingers crossed that you do make it (much) further along than that but at least it sounds like they will make sure he is fine if he needs to be born earlier.

I have the day off tomorrow, our principal decided to give us a teeny long weekend break. I have so much school work to do (marking especially) but just want to take a break and do baby stuff. I want to exchange some blankets for baby clothes, pick up a free gift baby box (yay!) and continue sorting out a section of baby’s room (cupboard). Looking forward to forgetting about school for one day!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning All,

Thanks for the reassurance Jelly & Co - regarding my daughter's fears. I do feel that it is just normal behaviour... in fact yesterday there were some dark clouds in the sky and my daughter was outside playing with a friend, she didn't even notice them! I have a feeling her fear of storms is a way of getting attention when she wants it... rather then an actual fear. 

Fern - welcome to 3rd Trimester, it always feels like the best milestone to get past. How has the heartburn been? I've been very lucky to never experience heartburn in pregnancy (hopefully I haven't just jinx myself now though). Did you try propping yourself up on some pillows when you lay down at night? My little baby can be very high up and under my ribs sometimes, which is super uncomfortable as it is, can't imagine adding heartburn to that. Enjoy your long weekend, hopefully you find some time to relax.

Co - I'm glad they are keeping a close watch on your baby's growth. My daughter was born at 36 weeks and was perfect (just on the skinny side)... so hopefully delivering at 34 weeks won't be too bad. But i'm crossing my finger's that he stays put until 38-39 weeks for you.

AFM: I've felt a significant change in baby's movement over the past 2 weeks. He's a proper wiggler now... I hated those days where I felt hardly anything for several days in a row and it made me quiet nervous. But now I'm feeling his patterns of being awake and wiggling vs. him sleeping. I do remember my other children waking me up at night from kicking... I haven't experienced that yet this time.


----------



## Catmumof4

A few posts iv missed! Joanna my nearly 2 year old is literally terrified of everything up to and including a vein I have on my leg.. like seriously.... i think kids have to go through phases of learning what is normal and what isnt but glad she didn't notice the clouds the other day!

Fern so.sorry about the rubbish situation but glad you got a few extra days off!

Co I'm glad I was able to help, sounds weird but yours is the story I'm most following this baby is such a blessing to your family! My friend had her daughter at 34 weeks and after a short stay in nicu was absolutely fine and iv had babies at 36 37 & 38 weeks and all were fine no nicu time at all so it isn't all bad! As long as baby gets here safe! 

Afm feel like I'm always moaning on here and I'm so sorry for that. Been in hospital since Tues afternoon with crippling headache pain in my right side and feeling like my scar was ripping open again. After all checks they think the pain in my side is due to having babies so close together and having to stretch again, the scar pain is baby growing and pulling on the skin and the headaches could be stress related I'm on so many medications now I'm heart broken for Bonnie and hope she will be ok. Anyways hope you all have a good weekend xx


----------



## co_fostermom

Thanks for the reassurance ladies! 

Fern - I hope you were able to enjoy your day off!!!!

Joanna - Yay baby kicks! I'm also so thrilled when I feel him move around a lot. It's so reassuring and makes me think he's a happy little worm in there. 

Catmum - I'm so sorry for the pain you're having and all the medications you're having to take. I'm sure your doctors know that the medicine has more benefit than harm, otherwise they wouldn't prescribe certain kinds. Bonnie is going to be A OK!!!

AFM - have my NST today. Hoping all goes well.


----------



## jellybeanxx

Co I hope the NST goes well! That stands for non stress test right? I’ve heard of it before on telly, I’m never sure what it is though? Is it like the monitoring we have here where they monitor the baby’s heart rate and check for any contractions etc or is it something different? I’m glad you’re being so well looked after and cared for! Hopefully baby stays in as long as possible! 

Cat you poor thing! Are you still in hospital? Hope they’re taking good care of you and Bonnie and can do something to help all the pain. Not great in this heat either! 

Joanna all that movement is so reassuring if a little exhausting at times! I can spend what feels like hours a day just watching the movement in my bump now! 

Fern I hope you enjoy your long weekend and get some time to relax! Your ticker is very confusing, I had to google who that was and I still don’t get it :haha:

It’s so hot here today (by north east England starts anyway) and I’m not loving how humid it feels. Baby is moving around more and more which is wonderful but I had some very painful body parts to the ribs action earlier and spent the best part of an hour trying to get the baby to move down a bit! Just a bit hot and grumpy today I think! I can’t wait for autumn, it’s my favourite time of year anyway but will be extra exciting this year!


----------



## Fern81

Catmum the day you can’t complain or vent or just tell your story/whatever you need to get off your chest, on HERE, will never come :) I complain about work, husband etc all the time on here because just getting it off my chest helps keep me sane... and Imo the support is so great. Please don’t fret. I’m glad to hear you are getting proper care but sorry to hear that you are in so much pain. I’m also taking a ton of medication for anxiety disorder and panic attacks & mood stabilizers; I tried reducing my dosage when ttc with ivf but ended up feeling like I was dying with panic attacks and am now on higher doses due to my increased weight... I have to go back now in Aug to have the dosages re-evaluated... I felt horrible at the start of my pregnancy and so guilty but ALL of my doctors have said that if mom is not healthy it has a worse effect on baby than the medications *might* have. It sucks but sometimes there’s no option. I’m sure they won’t prescribe anything that’s outright dangerous. Keep us updated!

Co how did the test go? I’m also curious as to how it works exactly?

I had such a lovely day! I managed to exchange unwanted gifts from mil for much needed baby clothes. Got a free baby gift box from my medical aid provider with a few cool goodies inside. Had breakfast and cake lol then spent a few hours browsing the rest of the mall (even though it’s probably not a great idea re social distancing but I wasn’t in any crowded stores) including checking out birth stone rings. My wedding ring was stolen so now I wear a ring with a garnet stone (G’s birth stone) on my ring finger and love it so much that I want to get A’s birth stone for my other hand. I’m pretty sure it’s going to be October- opal. I can’t remember the last time I browsed my favorite stores. Since Covid it’s been pretty much rush in and out. I hope I don’t regret it but ended up spending 4 hrs in the mall! Much needed me-time :)

I’m slowly getting A’s things together. Will hopefully sort out another little section of the rooms tomorrow. Can’t wait for the baby shower and then to pack my hospital bag etc! Getting the nursery and clothes etc ready for baby really is part of the fun for me. Like I said hopefully in Sept I’ll have a teeny bit more time over weekends and will definitely put it to good use. I want everything done by the first week of October.


----------



## Fern81

I think I must get a different ticker lol... I’m sure the site was hacked hahaha! On the other hand I want to see what happens when it ticks over to 28 weeks?


----------



## Catmumof4

Co thank you I'm feeling a lot better and only needed the morphine 2x today which was good. How did the nst go and I'm curious like the others?

Jelly I thought I recognised your name u have a 2013 Oct baby so do I, was you on here then?? I'm Norfolk in the UK and dying in this heat lol hopefully be cooler tomorrow! 

Fern that really is very sweet thank u so much for the reassurance, just feel all I do is moan lol. I have had a much better day today so moderated bed rest really is the way to go lol

Iv decided on the elective section this time round for various reasons but I'm most looking forward to turning up with my partner and spending a few kid free hours with him before and the after booking a mother and baby room so he can help me in the night this time xx


----------



## Catmumof4

Oh yh and I'm 30 weeks now!! Just 10 left can count it on 2 hands eeek


----------



## Fern81

Catmum I’m glad you’re feeling better :) 

I’ve also got 10 work weeks left before I stop at 38 weeks (after them telling me I’m not allowed to, hah!).


----------



## jellybeanxx

Fern I need you to keep that ticker! I have to know what 28 weeks will be :haha: 
Glad you had a good time shopping, it feels so good just to get out and do normal things! 

Cat I’ve been on here since we started TTC back in 2011 and was on here loads when I had my October 2013 baby! We must’ve talked back then! 
I’m up in North Tyneside so cooler than the rest of the country but still struggling with the heat. At least it’s less muggy today but been to a friend’s garden today for a play date (I feel like that’s all I do at the moment!) and was roasting in the sun! I feel sorry for everyone down south. I lived in Cambridge when I had eldest back in 2013 and that summer was so hot. I was miserable with it! 

My massive order of baby stuff from Amazon has started arriving today and it feels like Christmas. So exciting!


----------



## co_fostermom

Hey all! Yes the NST (non stress test) went perfectly. Jelly - yes, that's exactly what a NST is. 

Anyone have experience with moving house at 7 months pregnant or later? Our landlord pretty much is treating us so terribly (and we are good tenants so this makes zero sense) that I'm just so incredibly stressed out about it and feel like this place isn't home anymore which is driving me nuts because my urge to nest is PURE INSANITY.


----------



## JessdueJan

@jellybeanxx didn't realise we were so close, I'm North East England too, County Durham... Wish I was tyneside as you have some of the most beautiful beaches round your way, we are regular visitors! xx


----------



## JessdueJan

co_fostermom said:


> Hey all! Yes the NST (non stress test) went perfectly. Jelly - yes, that's exactly what a NST is.
> 
> Anyone have experience with moving house at 7 months pregnant or later? Our landlord pretty much is treating us so terribly (and we are good tenants so this makes zero sense) that I'm just so incredibly stressed out about it and feel like this place isn't home anymore which is driving me nuts because my urge to nest is PURE INSANITY.

 Sorry it doesn't feel like home anymore. I moved out of my parents home into my first home when I was 8 months pregnant with my first, I just made sure I had lots of pairs of hands to help with any lifting so I wasn't tempted to do it myself for ease. I felt a bit like I was being bossy as I just sort of stood around directing people but it was totally manageable and I loved how new and fresh everything felt for baby's arrival. 
I'd say if your not happy and you can find somewhere you love before baby comes then go for it. I think it's better moving when pregnant than moving with a small baby xx


----------



## Catmumof4

Jellybean odd how close you were haha what baby bits did you get? I'm so glad I did all mine early, with all this pain I'd be useless!!

Co I'm glad the nst went well no experience in moving tho sorry

Afm iv got my consultant appointment tomorrow and I'm feeling a little anxious because I want my plans finalised and a date for the section if they keep trying to put me off I won't be happy. I reckon it will be around 38-39 weeks because the medication I'm on x


----------



## jellybeanxx

Cat I got so many things :haha: mattresses for the Moses basket and next to me and sheets for them as well, swaddle blankets, a changing bag, nappy cream, nipple cream, maternity pads and a few other random bits including a Christmas present for the baby (sensory tummy time mat). Trying to find places to store it while we’re sorting out the kids bedrooms is a pain though!
Hope your consultant appointment goes well and you get a date for your section booked in! 

Jess that is very close by! I do feel very fortunate to have such beautiful beaches in walking distance from my house. The pelvic pain is making walking on sand quite challenging at the moment though! 
I get quite envious of the snow you get down in County Durham in winter though. I’m always looking at the weather for places like Consett and getting jealous :haha: and Beamish is one of my favourite places ever. We go every Christmas! 

Co I’m glad the NST went well! Sorry you’re having a bad time with your landlord though. I’ve moved when my babies have been young both times now and I do think moving when pregnant would’ve been easier! Hope you find somewhere you love soon!


----------



## Fern81

Co_foster glad your baby passed his first test! I have no experience moving while pregnant but we did huge home renovations while pregnant and then again when ds was 12 mo and moving stuff around & fixing things up with a baby is way harder than when pregnant, even though it’s a bit more tiring when preggies. I’m sure your nesting instinct will really help with the unpacking and decorating if you do need to make a move now. Good luck!

I also want to go walk on a lovely beach now :)

Jelly it’s nice to get things sorted isn’t it. That’s literally ALL I want to do. And spend time with ds1 before his brother gets here. My free baby bag full of goodies (reward from a local pharmacy where you just need to spend a minimum amount) is ready and I can’t wait to go and pick it up; also sort out A’s bed and the rest of his nursery!

Including this week- 10 weeks of teaching left/49 teaching days. Any other year, (without covid and without having to do both my job and the job of the teacher who quit), I would have been looking forward to the last stretch before exams but this year.... fckit I can’t find any joy in it. Almost done...


----------



## Catmumof4

So nearly there fern keep going your doing amazingly!! Ohh what did you get in your goody bag I love a freebie lol!!

Afm we are holding a small joint party for mine and my partners daughter on Thurs and for some reason this has made my partner really really stressed it's a bad time to be stressed as I already have a lot of guilt I can't do anything to help really xx


----------



## AzureOrchid

Hi All! So many updates since I was last here, which feels like ages ago. Glad to hear everyone is still trucking along well and big hugs to those going through some ups and downs with everything. Also saw some 3d/4d pics in there which were amazing!

Life has been insane and I don't see it letting up at all until baby arrives. We had a lovely vacation up north and didn't need to cut it short as my partner's mother's surgery was moved. Oh, and I guess I can finally stop calling him my partner (or boyfriend, which was so juvenile), as we're now engaged! He popped the question while we were on vacation and it was so perfect - and very unexpected!! We had planned the baby thing knowing we'd deal with marriage at some other point in our lives so it wasn't a priority. He hadn't mentioned a thing to me (or anyone in the family), either, so it was a total surprise.

The timing was a bit amusing, too, since the night before we were out fishing on the lake and he got a hook stuck in his leg (ouch!!) so we spent a good several hours in the hospital to get it removed. Each time interfacing with someone and referring to each other as boyfriend/girlfriend while being grown adults with a baby on the way was just so silly lol. Wedding will come in a couple of years, though. Baby is priority #1 we have way too much going on right now to give any attention to a wedding of any sort.

As for the little guy... kicking has gotten INTENSE! He has quite the blast in there some days, especially after dinner and throughout the night. There are some pretty hefty kicks in there from time to time, too, that take me by surprise. Crazy seeing my belly moving with him in there doing his thing. 

I also second/third hating having to ask/wait for help with certain things (lifting, etc.) as well as being told by everyone to stop doing certain tasks that I know are within my capabilities. I'm pregnant, not broken! But I think that attitude makes it all the more frustrating when I'm faced with something I can't do. Which seems to include dealing with anything socks/shoes lately LOL 

Working on booking our 3D/4D ultrasound for week 28 or 29 - just waiting to hear back from them. Super excited for that! Also finally "finished" our baby registry in time for my mom to finally decide on a date for the baby shower (mid-September) so now family is going crazy buying us some goodies. We'll be buying furniture this month for the nursery and start plotting out paint colors. 

Very curious to read what's in everyone's hospital bags as this is something that I haven't even started thinking about yet! Eek!! Still plenty of time but time has been flying....

I want to start getting excited for the baby to arrive but we have so many non-baby things to do before he gets here. The list is ridiculously long of major things (prepping a rental property, selling a house with a deadline before we can move into our new one, moving, future MIL's surgery, work) and it's so darn stressful. That list excludes getting the nursery ready, making sure we have everything, etc! 

Hope everyone has a fantastic week. I'll drop a little bumpie from three weeks ago at 24 weeks (apologies if I already shared and forgot.... all of you know how it is with baby brain!). Hoping to stay more in tune with the thread and what's going on with everyone and not be so selfish with posts!!


----------



## JessdueJan

@AzureOrchid massive congratulations on the engagement! Lovely news!!

I have just started getting serious about my hospital bag over the weekend though I haven't got very far with it :roll:
Baby's bag is coming along nicely though. I have put together a few little ziplock bags with a vest/sleepsuit/nappy in each one with a label on saying either "newborn" or "bigger". This may seem like over planning but my OH is not good in hospitals and not good with blood etc so this is incase he is a bit shaky when baby arrives and I am unable to direct him to what he needs. This is our first baby together, it's been 10 years since his son was born and he had his ex-mil in the room then who took over so I'm under no illusions that he might be a bit clueless, bless him!
Newborn size is up to 7lbs 6oz and the bigger is up to 10lbs. My firstborn was 8lbs 15oz so newborn would have been a bit of a squeeze but then my next two were 6lbs 15oz and 6lbs 11oz so the bigger size looked ridiculous on them.
OH's son was 10lbs 11oz...im hoping this baby is not anywhere near that size!!
I have then put in 10 cloth nappies as that is what we will be using after the very first nappy, 3 Muslins, a pack of water Wipes and my mam is currently on knitting me a matching yellow cardigan and hat to go in.
I will have a bag ready at home incase of a longer stay with more nappies and outfits etc in that somebody can just grab and drop off for me if need be.
Oh I also have one box of the ready made milk with the teat attachments to go in, I'm aiming to breastfeed for the first few feeds but I know i probably won't continue for long so taking the milk to have for when I decide enough is enough xx


----------



## JessdueJan

My bag so far consists of... 
1 pack of maternity pads :lol: not going to get very far with those. Shopping for me just isn't as fun though xx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hi All, hope everyone had a good weekend? I'm still on work sharing at work, so I had a nice 4 day weekend and am back to work today. I've got lots of the baby stuff prepared and have mostly bought everything we need (just haven't picked up a baby monitor yet). We've mostly purchased newborn size clothing as my kids have been small (5lbs 13oz & 6lbs 6oz)... so expecting another little one.... though I'm crossing my fingers to get a 7lb baby this time! I haven't packaged the hospital bags yet but did just wash all the baby clothing yesterday... so packing the bags are the next priority. 30 weeks here... and all I can think is that my daughter was born at 36 weeks... less than 6 weeks from now! Hopefully this little one holds on a couple weeks more then that though. 

Co - I'm glad the NST test went well! I haven't moved while pregnant but did move with little ones... not sure which would be harder. Is it possible to hire a moving company who will do all the heavy lifting so you don't need to feel guilty letting family/friends do the work? 

Catmum - sorry you were in hospital for a few days. Has the pain subsided? It's amazing what our bodies go through during pregnancy and what we put up with for so long but we wouldn't want it any other way if only to keep baby in there longer. Keep being strong mamma!

Azure - congrats on the engagement! What a nice time to propose while on holiday.


----------



## victorial8

Hi everyone. Trying to catch up but struggling to remember who said what and when etc, I’m so sorry

I’ve never moved whilst pregnant so can’t comment, but as someone else said, the nesting would be awesome for getting everything in place haha. 

Sorry some of you have been in hospital or feeling unwell. I hope all is better now. These babies cause such a worry. 

Hospital bags....I’ve kind of started mine but not got a huge amount yet. Need to get a dark coloured thin nightgown to throw on when going to the toilet etc but can’t find one I like just yet. I’ve got some of the toiletries and one nightie but need other nightwear. I can’t remember what I had last time but know that I would need a nightie if I still had the catheter in after the section but would feel happier with pyjama bottoms after to help keep maternity pads in place
I do remember I also put babies clothes in sets in ziplock bags. Made my husbands life so much easier when I just told him what to grab and he didn’t have to worry. I also had more at home ready should it have been a longer stay and all of that was labelled too...including items for me. 

I hope you are all doing well. I’m starting to find myself more breathless when I’m doing things or depending on little mans position. Can’t believe how quickly time seems to be passing tho


----------



## AzureOrchid

I love the idea of putting items in zip lock bags and labeling! Definitely sounds like it would make life so much easier.


----------



## Fern81

Wow congrats Azure on your engagement! And your bump looks so lovely and neat!

Hi Victoria, glad you’re doing well too! 

Jess I had to lol at “a pack of maternity pads” :) I have a lot of stuff but have yet to pack anything.

Our hospital provides a bag full of toiletry/consumables stuff eg nappies, bum cream, wipes, mat pads, nipple cream, baby wash and lotion etc. We basically have to pack mom’s clothes, 5 sets of baby clothes, 5 receiving blankets, 2 warm blankets and then home comforts and mom general toiletries. And as I’ve said 5 nighties for mom which I’m not going to waste money on I’ll pack 2/3 max. I agree that nighties with a separate shirt/bottom are easiest for me. Just lift up the shirt for skin-to-skin or bf. In each baby ziplock I pack: a vest, a cap, longsleeved sleepsuit, socks. I’m going to pack pacifiers for him too. Wish it was 35 weeks already, I’m happy to have my little baby to look forward to after such an emotional rollercoaster of a pregnancy.


----------



## Fern81

Oh yeah my ticker has gone back to being a legit pregnancy craving lol.


----------



## jellybeanxx

Fern I’m slightly disappointed you didn’t have anything strange on your ticker this week :haha:

Azure congratulations!! That’s wonderful news!! 

I’m starting to plan what I’ll need for the birth and will have a box in my living room with all the things I need and a bag near the door that we can just tip everything into in case I need to transfer. I was in hospital a week with my first so massively overpacked for my second and we were home the same day so barely used anything. If we do end up in hospital this time then my hospital do currently allow partners to stay which is fab but they’re not allowed back in if they leave so need to make sure we have enough food for him as only I’d get meals. So difficult to plan for every eventuality!


----------



## Catmumof4

Hi all azure congratulations on the proposal and what a lovely bump!!

Jess lol at the maternity pads. Iv mostly packed my bag but I keep remembering really important bits iv missed when I'm not near something to write it down and then forgetting again!!

Joanna thank you so much for the reassurance and support it really does mean a lot to me! 

Victoria I find myself breathless all the time atm and this awful heat we have been having has been making it sooo much worse!!


----------



## Catmumof4

Fern I'm also disappointed that your ticker stopped being random things it was funny! 

Afm I reached my 2 stone loss since finding out were pregnant and an extra pound on top woohoo. Iv also had no oramorph today so I'm proud of myself for that aswell! 

Finally got Bonnies cot up and my room baby ready (she will be in with us for a while). 

My kids have been on one today proper trying to rip lumps out of each other. They aren't usually this bad I have used the step so much I'm worried the carpet will wear out Lol! It's my daughters 2nd birthday tomorrow and party on Thurs so quite a busy few days ahead! Hope u are all well xx


----------



## co_fostermom

Catmum - I'm sorry you're kids are being difficult today but hope you have lots of fun with the party! Also great job on the weight loss! That's gotta count extra since you're pregnant lol. Every time I lose weight my peri tells me to eat more lol which is funny because I started overweight and thought it wouldn't be a big deal but baby's not getting enough nutrition so, gain weight I must. Either way...way to go!!!

Jelly you sound super prepared. I think we've officially decided to move, though to where we don't know yet, but I have to get ready for that instead of prepping for the hospital. Good job on being super organized!

Fern - now I REALLY want hot wings lol. Also, I'm sorry about your job still being such a stressor in your life. I hope the weeks go by super fast. 

Victoria - sorry about the breathlessness. I haven't experienced that much, but my groin hurts all the time so I can kind of relate.

Joanna - probably not on the moving company since we really didn't plan for this move, but we do have a lot of friends, and since I'm normally the one to pack things, I keep making it very clear that there's not a whole lot I'm going to be able to do because I've just been so mentally overwhelmed by everything. Actually was getting concerned I had signs of perinatal depression but I think it was just because everything was falling apart at once. Feeling a little more centered now about it that we have some semblance of direction. 

Jess - lol. You're farther along than I am. I don't even have a bag lol. The ziplock idea sounds absolutely brilliant though!

Azure congrats on the engagement!!!! Also your baby bump is adorable!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Cat well done on the weight loss and managing without he oramorph! Sounds like you’re having a really busy time, hope you’re managing to rest as well! Happy birthday to your little girl, hope you all have a brilliant time celebrating her birthday and that it distracts the kids long enough to stop them fighting! 

Co I don’t feel that organised! I think I’m just a bit (a lot!) of a worrier and find there’s very little I can actually control about pregnancy and birth so I just grab onto anything I can control and go all out :haha:

I’m 27 weeks today and in the third trimester according to most of my apps! I’ve spent the morning getting school uniforms sorted for the kids and ordering the extra bits they’ll need. So strange to think of them heading off to school in September, hopefully it’ll make the time pass faster!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Victoria: I found that I spent the first couple days in hospital wearing the hospital night gowns rather than my own pajamas. I think this was because you might stain your pajamas with blood and with breast feeding, skin to skin, nurses checking your stomach/healing areas, etc... I personally just found it way easier to untie the top of the hospital nightgown or lift it up depending on the situation. Both of my hospital stays were 4 days long, so I did wear my pajamas the last night or two though. But I'm also struggling with what type of nightwear to bring, especially given the time of the year.. in Canada it can be quite hot in Sept/Oct time, but also quite cold! ... I think I'll pack a nightie and pajamas but also bring a housecoat.

Jelly - I'm going to start my list of things to pack... put what I can in the hospital bags but I always find keeping a list of things I think of along the way really helps. Plus, a lot of things you can't grab until the last minute (like phone chargers). 

Catmum - must be something yesterday, my daughter had an hour long meltdown yesterday evening! My husband has finally been able to go back to school this week to finish his studies after everything being closed since March.. so the kids have been put back in daycare and I think it's a bit of a transition. I hope you have fun at your daughter's birthday party.

Foster - I'm sorry your feeling so down. Often once a decision is made, you feel a huge weight lift off your shoulders... even with the stress of what is left to get done. Good luck on the new place hunt.


----------



## Pineberry

Hey everyone, it's been lovely reading through the last pages and seeing everyone do relatively well <3 been MIA (again 8-[) as just got back from a mini-vacation with two of our friends in the Algarve. Had such a lovely time but it's good to be back home.

Azure, fantastic news!! Huge congrats on your engagement! \\:D/I am low-key hoping for one before baby arrives :) I agree it's so irritating to refer to your SO as "boyfriend" (especially because we're practically married already - living together for 4 years). We're both not in a rush to get married but he's been hinting at at least getting engaged so we'll see if he does it pre- or post-baby lol. Also, you and that bump of yours are so beautiful!

Everyone's talking about hospital bags which just reminds me that I should start thinking about that too. Still a bit confused on what to pack but reading through the posts I got some ideas.

We have pretty much everything ready for baby now even to the smallest details, I'll place one last order at the end of this month and buy the Hakaa pump, as well as nipple cream/ nipple pads/ vitamins for breastfeeding, and a pack of size 2 pampers.

Movement has been insane these past 1-2 weeks. This one is from today - https://imgur.com/a/rvcyykf :shock:

having a LOOOTTT of Braxton Hicks contractions every day. Sometimes 3-4 in a span of 10 minutes. Bit annoying especially beause when they're especially intense, they press on my bladder HARD, which can be painful especially while walking.

Not much else to update from my side - 32 week scan is tomorrow (will be 32+5) so very curious to see if he's in a lower percentile now and not 99th anymore, which would be great!! Off to the gym now for a booty/-leg workout!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

AFM - I finally got to meet yesterday with my OB. She is so much more thorough then my GP and I'm really happy about that. We discussed me having a VBAC or C-section and the risks involved with both options... so I have to make a decision but I'm so torn. 

Basically I was told that if I want to attempt a VBAC (vaginal birth) I'll be hooked up to the monitors the whole time so baby is watched closely, due to the risk of having my c-section scar rupturing. I will not be able to labour any other way except in the hospital bed, which sucks but I also like that baby is going to be carefully watched. I was also told that if I go into labour at night and there is an emergency then we will have to wait for an anesthesiologist to be call in. In addition, they will not induce me, so I have to go into spontaneous labour by myself and hope that I don't need any medications to help along the labour... I guess induction medications increase the risk of uterine ruptures.

But, if I go ahead and book a c-section then any future births will always have to be c-sections. 

I think for the time being I am going to tell the OB that I'm still open for trying for a VBAC but of course if we get closer to the time and any other issues arrive then I'm happy to switch to a c-section. I was lucky to have a great vaginal birth with my first baby, so lets hope this one follows suit. 

Does anyone else have a decision like this to make regarding their labours?


----------



## CC94

Updated pic of our sweet wiggly girl a few days ago x


----------



## jellybeanxx

CC that’s a very cute picture! Hope you’re keeping well! 

Joanna I’ve got no experience of VBACs but did have constant monitoring during the late stages of my last labour. They were able to strap the heart rate monitor around my bump but I could still move about. I gave birth kneeling up over the bed but had previously been standing over it so it might worth asking about getting a balance between monitoring and being able to move? 

Pineberry glad you had a lovely trip and I hope the scan goes well! Braxton hicks have been getting more intense here too. I quite like it, feels like I’m getting closer to the end (though hopefully at least 10 more weeks to go for me!)

I’m finding that I’ve gone from not really having to get up during the night to needing to get up to wee twice a night! It’s been a very sudden shift. Also getting more heartburn. Wonder if baby has had a growth spurt? Scan on Monday so will see then. I’m feeling quite nervous about it though I’m nervous about everything in general at the moment. So much going on!


----------



## Pineberry

Joanna, ugh such a tough call. I’m definitely not qualified to give any good advice on that, though I’d probably guess I’d try to go for a VBAC if I were in your shoes (esp. if you plan on more kids after this one), and if anything goes wrong then a c-section can still be done. Like I said, that’s just my newbie input though. What does your doctor say is best/safest?

CC94, aww love the pic. Looks like she has beautiful full lips!

jelly, I do think they go through a growth spurt around that time! Having to get up to pee all the time is so annoying so I totally feel you there. Wish it was only twice a night for me though, sometimes I’ll go up to 5 times per night. :lol: :neutral: Dont be nervous hon, i’m sure there’s nothing to be worried about (ha I should take that advice myself sometimes). Babe is probably just getting bigger and squishing your insides more, hence the increased heartburn.

Just got back from my 32 week growth scan- OMG so happy! Bub is officially not macrosomic anymore. Went from 99th percentile down to 75th percentile! Still kind of big, but at least not gigantic! And I think a vaginal birth should be pretty safe at 75th percentile (gonna have to do some online digging now).

Gonna see what my doc says tomorrow in regards to c-section or not. Also, hope bubba stays in this percentile and doesn’t go up again (next growth scan is 9th September).


----------



## AzureOrchid

Thanks so much everyone!

Good to know about the pajamas and stains, thanks Joanna! Never even thought of that.

Fingers crossed for you, Pineberry!! :) Super cute vid there, too :) Also great news on your recent scan!

Such a cute picture CC94!!

jellybean I have been struggling with really bad heartburn lately (I get really bad back pain between my shoulder blades with it, too) and have to pee at least about 3x a night!! Seemed to suddenly change a week ago as I headed into week 27.

AFM saw my OBGYN yesterday and have low iron so I get to start taking a supplement for that (joy) but may be a good reason why I've been so darn tired lately. Also got a note to get fitted for compression socks if I can't stand the swelling in my feet/legs anymore lol! May come in handy as weather starts to cool but can't imagine wearing them right now unless indoors. Going next week to get my whooping cough vaccine.

Also experienced hiccups for the first time ever the other night and got to hear them yesterday morning at my appointment! They had the doppler out to check his heartbeat and he had a nice little rhythmic hiccup going on in there. So cute!


----------



## Fern81

Catmum hope you managed to have a lovely party for your daughter and congrats on the weight loss and trying to cope without morphine.

Co_foster sorry that you have to cope with the unplanned move now... hope you manage to get it done fairly easily. Sorry to hear you are feeling depressed but it’s so understandable. I had peri- and postnatal depression (on top of a pre-existing anxiety disorder) with G, wasn’t diagnosed until 2 years later when a lot of Sh&t had already hit the fan. Even during this pregnancy I’m struggling but at least I see my psychiatrist frequently and am taking medication & will be getting the correct postnatal care this time. Please reach out to a professional if you need to, apparently peri- and postnatal depression is also more prevalent in women who had to undergo assisted reproduction. Hugs!!!!

CC94 what a cute pic, looks like she is blowing kisses :)

Pineberry I’m so jealous of your holiday (again!) but sorry to hear about the frequent bh. I really dislike bh and mine only happen a couple of times a day... oh well your uterus is probably getting in a good workout for giving birth, hopefully for your vb that you want :) I’m glad baby’s growth slowed down a bit.

Joanna- hope you manage to have your vbac too especially if you are planning on having more babies.

Oohh enjoy your scan on Monday Jelly and I agree I just want to make time pass more quickly.

Azure I bet you’ll feel better once your iron levels are up. I had such hectic dizzy spells at the beginning of my pregnancy and started myself off on iron supplements & have asked the doctor to have my levels tested a few times already. It made a huge difference to me.

Our weather is really starting to get nice after what was apparently one of the coldest winters in this past decade. My jasmine has started blooming and I always see that as a sign that spring is around the corner. Over here Sept 1st is officially regarded as “spring day”. I’m probably going to spend the bulk of October, in my off time, in the swimming pool. Looking forward to that.

Re hospital gowns and nighties- Joanna what you said reminded me of what the nurse shared at my first round of prenatal classes and that’s to remember slippers and a gown to cover up the nightie in case you need to walk to the NICU or baby nursery. I wouldn’t have thought of a gown but it was really helpful to cover up and feel decent as I walked up and down from the nursery to my room with the previous birth. Oh and dry shampoo lol.

Whoever said to type out a list of things to pack- brilliant, it suits my anxious personality well, I ALWAYS type out lists and tick the items off because I always seem to forget something. For some reason I wasn’t thinking about making a hospital bag list. Pregnancy brain!

ETA as from next week Monday I have 9 weeks at that school left before I put myself on maternity leave. Single digits yay! I’ll probably keep on tutoring for another week or so though, which I actually LIKE.


----------



## Pineberry

Fern I always forget that it’s starting to be summer now where you are! So crazy hahah. This summer in Portugal has been HOT and I actually can’t wait for temperatures to drop and for fall/winter to come. I’m weird that way. Also, those 9 weeks are gonna fly by! :haha:


Speaking of Braxton Hicks... I had a consult with my doctor just now, and he was actually a bit shocked that I have so many per day (for sure more than 30 per day if I really counted them).

He then checked my cervix and said it’s shorter than what it’s supposed to be at this gestation. (2.41 cm)

He thinks there’s a chance I might go into premature labour and told me which hospital to go to if I start having real contractions before 36 weeks (won’t be my hospital which bums me out a bit, but a public one- for insurance reasons). Also said I should stop exercising and take progesterone

Feels so weird knowing that bubs might come early. Will wash his newborn clothes today & also get my hospital bag ready, just in case. :shock:


----------



## jellybeanxx

Pineberry hopefully baby stays put for a while longer, you’re so close to the finish line now though. It doesn’t seem like that long ago that you got your BFP! 
I’m also looking forward to autumn. I love that feeling when the temperature drops and the leaves change. Such a lovely time of year! 

Fern I hope those 9 weeks pass quickly for you! Enjoy that spring weather!

Azure going into week 27 definitely felt like a sudden shift in gear! How strange!
Hope the supplements help your iron levels and the side effects aren’t too bad! 

I’ve been feeling more and more nervous about my scan and appointments next week and also about the world in general! I struggle so much when I can’t control things and it feels like there’s a lot that’s out of my control at the moment. I had a good chat with my perinatal mental health nurse today though. She saw me through my last pregnancy and first year of my youngest being born so knows me quite well! It was helpful to have someone to talk it all through with! I just wish my husband was allowed to come with me to the scan and appointments. Other people will have partners there for their 12 and 20 week scans as they’re allowing that now but I have to sit in a busier waiting room alone as I’m not allowed anyone with me for growth scans. It feels very unfair!


----------



## Fern81

Wow Pineberry that’s crazy! Take it easy hun, at least you are quite far along and hopefully he will stay put for a good while longer.

Jelly I really think the main reason I’m so stressed out about everything that’s happening is also because I feel like I have no control over anything. Glad you could talk to somebody x


----------



## AzureOrchid

That's good to hear that the iron supplement made a difference for you, Fern. Fingers crossed it won't take long to start feeling somewhat normal again. Congrats on hitting single digits for mat leave!

That's interesting Pineberry. Good thing you consulted with the doctor on that! Hopefully he doesn't come too early. :)

Definitely agree that the temps can start dropping any time. My swollen feet and legs would appreciate it lol!

That's so nice about your perinatal mental health nurse, jellybean. I bet she helps quite a bit. It does suck that we can't bring our partners in for hardly anything :( Big hugs and fingers crossed everything goes well!


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all thanks so much for all the well wishes means a lot!

I can't reply to everyone just now but thought I'd update u all, the party was a great success Thank God

So I can't remember who asked the vbac/repeat section question but that's the exact position I'm in. I have chosen section because I want no more kids (6is more then enough so getting tubes tied) and I found the recovery last time wasn't too bad .

Atm assuming nothing goes wrong I will be having my section at 39 weeks so only 8 weeks to go thank God! So ready for this to be over and her to be out and safe!!


----------



## Fern81

With many ladies now in the 30+ weeks the excitement is definitely growing for the little ones to be born soon! Who knows, maybe we even have a September baby or two! Reading on here is desperately intensifying my nesting needs so I’m taking the day to get baby stuff ready with my mom’s help (also turning it into a visit with my parents). She’s also going to sew a few shorter mat leggings for me for summer (calf-length). I’ll work again tomorrow when husband is home to keep my son busy!


----------



## JessdueJan

@Pineberry hopefully baby stays inside for a few weeks longer yet, fingers crossed for you. Good that your Dr checked and gave you a plan of action though for if it does happen
I am so ready for autumn now, it is always my favourite time of year anyway but this year especially I cannot wait for the heat to be over and done with.

@Fern81 enjoy your day with your parents getting baby stuff ready, sounds lovely!

We are off to pick up bits for my hospital bag today, thanks to whoever mentioned dry shampoo... Iv added it to my list, never even thought of it but it'll come in handy I'm sure if my hospital stay is longer than expected! After shopping we are headed to a bbq for a friend's 40th, I feel huge and am actually feeling a bit anxious/self conscious about going as with lockdown I haven't socialised much so I know people are going to be commenting on my bump. I know they don't mean anything horrible by it but it's something I never enjoy in pregnancy when people start saying "oh aren't you big" and things like that.
Hope you all have a lovely weekend ladies xx


----------



## Flueky88

I'm so sorry guys but I'm nt going to be able to reply from when I last posted. I have read along but my mind is drawing blanks on some things and I just don't have time to type a response on my phone from all the missed pages.

Sooo since there is nearly zilch available in housing market that is in our budget we've actually decided to buy land and put a really nice doublewide on it. Soooo different from the singlewide I grew up in and we'd get what we want. 5 bedrooms, over 2000 sq ft, big kitchen, and land for girls to play on as well as for us to shoot on (we just like target shooting). I know it won't have the equity like a house and that's really the downside but we are wanting 4 to 6 acres of land so that would help give us more. We plan to live in our home for a very long time though. Inspections and appraisal went well on our house so we are still set to close on the 2nd.

Babywise, all is going well and we have a 3d/4d ultrasound on the 24th. So excited to see her again. I did have a bit of a scare last evening. I was having a lot of AF type cramps. They got better with rest though. DH was great and cleaned the kitchen for me while I rested.

DH's grandma passed away last week (not covid). He waa there with her whn it happened. I feel bad for him because he was there and hasn't really had much time to grieve. 

On a happier note, my 3 y.o. understands she has a baby sister in my belly. It's much cooler with her awareness this time. 

Anyways, happy weekend everyone :)


----------



## Fern81

Just a quick post, will catch up properly later- omw watch these! I didn’t know a LOT of what she teaches even after having a prenatal class the first time around. I loved it and it was so informative! Pre and postnatal classes on YouTube: Maternity care midwives)


----------



## AzureOrchid

Enjoy your day, Fern! That sounds so nice. And thanks for sharing the vids!

I totally hear you, JessdueJan, on the big comments!! It's driving me nuts every time I see family. Hopefully it won't be so bad and you have a great time. :)

That's exciting about the home decision, Flueky!! Glad to hear your cramps went away. Very sorry to hear about your DH's grandma passing, though :( Hugs!

Anyone having any frustration with their partners being able to blow off steam but you can't (aka go for drinks with buddies, stay out super late to party, go up to boss's cottage for a weekend of - you guessed it - drinking)? He has been working very hard and he deserves the break but at the same time I feel so left out, lonely and frustrated. I'm stressed to hell with everything going on and the fact that I can't do anything that I used to do to let off steam is adding to that! Joining him and being the sober one amongst a bunch of drunk/high people is not my idea of a fun night. Whenever I'm home alone while he's out (and I'm not working on something), or just finally have an evening of no errands (a rarity lately) it's just feet up thanks to the bloating and crappy movies on Netflix. I miss being able to have some wine, some fun, and not feel like a giant whale that can't do anything. Plus, I feel like "this is it" and it's my life now - like I'm never going to get to have my own fun again! 

Last night was his BIL's 40th and I left early because he was going to stay and get smashed to watch UFC. I don't mind watching UFC but I can't stand the BIL and the pair of them drunk out of their minds is like absolute torture. I feel so selfish being so upset about this. Definitely blaming the hormones!


----------



## Fern81

Omw Azure I totally feel the same way. In fact I’m so angry right now! I asked my husband to do ONE THING today and that’s to put up a conduit for a bunch of loose wires that are lying right in the entryway at our front door. He started drilling a bit, left to “quickly” go say hi to his friend, ended up staying the whole day, got back, told me they are going to have a bbq there tonight (mind you it’s a school night, ds needs supper, bath and bed) and that I’m selfish if I don’t go and don’t take ds. Ok so I go (luckily with my own car) with the idea of staying half an hour then bringing ds back for all the above. When I got there, people were just lighting cigarettes right next to me even though I’m very obviously pregnant. Ds is hysterical because his dad told him they were going to have the night out at these people and now his mom is the bad person who wants to take him back home. Husband became angry at me when I said I can’t sit in their company with 4 people smoking right next to me. So I just up and left. Husband will have to bath ds at 10 or 11 pm or whenever they get home, he will have to stay home late tomorrow morning until ds has finished sleeping, he will have to let the preschool know that ds is going to be late. 
I can’t sit at my friend’s house for 30 min because I can’t breathe in clouds of cigarette smoke, which is a sacrifice but also being shouted at for trying to be responsible when he just gets drunk and does whatever.... is shitty. All I do is work and take responsibility for everything and right now I wish I could down a bottle of wine tbh!!

Jess I feel the same way I can’t tell you how much it upsets me when people make remarks about my size. How did it go?

Flueky are you feeling better? Excuse my ignorance but what is a doublewide? Glad you have your plans in place for a home :)


----------



## Catmumof4

Hi all so sorry your having these problems with your partners, I don't have experience with it but I hope the other ladies can help. 

Hope your all well xx


----------



## AzureOrchid

Omg Fern, I’m sorry you had to deal with that! That’s definitely not right with the smokers and I would’ve done the same thing by leaving. Hopefully things improve for you. 
I had a good cry and chat with my partner this morning and he was quite supportive. He’s trying to think of some ways that I can unwind and help out there. It’s nice and we’ll see if anything comes out of it. 
I definitely agree though and would also like to just down a bottle of wine some days!!


----------



## Fern81

I’m thinking of maybe a Saturday out to a day spa!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Sorry just quickly stopping by and will have to catch up properly soon, sorry some of you are having such a tough time though! 

I just got back from my growth scan and consultant appointment. It all went really well and the doctor is happy with baby’s growth. Will be seen for my next scan in 4 weeks! Got the midwife tomorrow which I’m a little nervous about as it’s the first time properly meeting my new midwife.


----------



## AzureOrchid

A spa day sounds so lovely, Fern!

Glad to hear your scan went well, jellybean! Great pic of the little one :) Hope everything goes OK with the new midwife tomorrow.


----------



## Flueky88

Fern thanks for sharing. I have saved them to watch later. I want to do the natural labor class my OB office offers but not sure if they are doing in currently. I just want a refresher as I imagine I'll have nothing for pain once again.

Oh man I'd be so pissed off if my DH did that. I don't like to be anywhere near someome smoking either even when I'm not pregnant. Yes, girl, treat yourself to a spa day!

Yes feeling better thankfully. A few odd cramps but nothing like Friday evening. A doublewide is a manufactured home. It's not built on-site. Some people view people that live in them as trashy or poor, but they are so much nicer now than they were years ago.

Azure it's never been the same since my childfree days but I do find "me time". Making time for you and your partner after baby is important. I promise you will get to have fun again :) but yes it can be frustrating that I can't have a glass of wine after a particularly hard day.

Jelly what a beautiful babe. I hope you like the new midwife. That reminds me that I need to try to meet the only OB I haven't met in the office. I also hope that your next growth scan goes well.

AFM going with realtor to look at 2 different plots of land tomorrow. My FIL and a friend of his said they'd check it out as well. FIL is pretty knowledgeable about things like that and his friend does excavating so he could give us a general idea of costs to prep the land. 

I feel strange that dd3 will have a different nursery but excited to have a bigger home with more rooms. Dd3 is pretty active and feeling pretty normal for being 27 weeks. I'm not looking forwarding to the upcoming aches and pains though that come along with 3rd tri. I'm planning on using that gift certificate for a massage DH gave me for Valentine's day in early October. I also want a mani/pedi at end of October. I like to do something nice before baby arrives. 

I'll try to continue keeping up with everyone.


----------



## JessdueJan

The bbq luckily wasn't too bad, a few people commented how big I was but then one lady (a relative of a friend) commented that I definitely didn't look like I only had 8 weeks left, she would have put me at 6months max so she made me feel better! Thanks goodness for nice little old ladies!!

Fern... I would have absolutely left the same as you, that's not ok. I hope DH sorted out bath and bed with DS when he got home. 

Azure... Glad your partner was supportive when you chatted to him, hope you find some way to relax and unwind soon.

Jelly... Glad scan went well, beautiful scan pic! Good luck with meeting the midwife.

Flueky... Exciting that you're off to look at land, I hope you find something perfect for you guys. 

I have a growth scan on Wednesday, can't wait to see baby again! I also have the health visitor coming that morning to introduce herself and do a little home visit and it is DD's 6th birthday so a busy day all round really. Luckily OH has been able to take the day off so he will be around to help with the madness, unfortunately he still isn't allowed to attend my scan and consultant appointment though. 
I have finally completely finished shopping for and packed baby's hospital bag so I'm feeling quite organised. Still need to sort mine out, I have all the bits for it now I think I just need to put it all together and pack it xx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Pine: I hope baby stays put a little longer for you. 30+ braxton hicks a day is quite a lot, I usually get 2 or 3 a day but have had one or two days with close to a dozen.. but that depends on how active I have been that day. My doctor said that before 34 weeks I would need to go to another hospital to have the baby (more equipped then our hospital for preemie babies)... but that after 34 weeks babies do pretty well. You are almost at 34 weeks so lets hope your baby stays put a couple weeks longer... my daughter was born at 36 weeks and did just fine. 

Azure & Fern - I do remember when I was pregnant with my first getting jealous when my husband got to have fun and stay out late with his brother. I can remember a fight we had where I left a party without him. But our lives have changed so much since then (10 years ago) that we don't really go out and 'party' anymore... I guess we are boring now. Most of the fun things we do now involve the kids so drinking isn't a part of it and we are always home pretty early in the evening. 

Jellybean - glad the scan went well, baby looks good!

Flukey - good luck with the land search, sounds like you've got big plans.. how exciting!

AFM - baby has been very quiet since Friday... today his movements have picked up again.. I also have a doctor check up so I'll mention it. But this is sort of a pattern with baby, he'll have 3-4 days not being very active but then must shift positions again and I feel them all. It's still concerning! I'm also going to plan to try for a VBAC, obviously I'm open for a c-section if it's the safest option at the time, but the chance to do a VBAC is most first option. I'm also going to ask about partner policy at the hospital as I'm not sure what has changed since COVID. I'm hoping DH can come and go since he'll be at school during the day and can't miss 3-4 days while I'm in hospital.. he'll obviously be there for the birth and first night but after that we'd prefer if he can come and go. 

Ideally in a perfect world, I'm in and out of the optional in 2-3 days... but that has never happened to me before, both stays with the kids was 4 days (complications after birth for me with my first vaginal delivery and then c-section with the second). So I'm fully expecting to be in hospital for several days.


----------



## jellybeanxx

Flueky I had to look up what a double wide was but they look awesome! It seems like a really good way to get exactly what you need out of a home and be able to get the land that’s right for you! I hope the aches and pains stay away for you for as long as possible! 

Jess I hope the scan, consultant and HV visit go well and that your DD has a brilliant birthday. That does sound like a very busy day! It’s so sad that we’re still not allowed partners at these scans and appointments. The clinic was so quiet when I was there on Monday they could have easily fitted partners in and still maintained distancing. Will you have a scan at 36 weeks as well? Hopefully they’ll be allowed in by then! 

Joanna it’s good that you know that’s your baby’s pattern but I can also imagine that it’s still stressful on the quieter days! I’ve noticed mine still changed position quite a bit and the amount of movement I get seems to be dependent on that! 
I hope that your hospital has a good partner policy in place. There’s two hospitals local to me that women can give birth at, one has a brilliant partner policy and the other one hasn’t been as good about it and so many women have transferred because of it! 

My midwife appointment went well. The new one is very similar in attitude to my old one and I think they’re quite good friends! So it was a relief to know my midwife is on the same wavelength as me and very supportive of my choices. I’m waiting on the results of the 28 week blood tests now and trying not to worry but I’m so anxious at the moment in general. Pregnancy hormones always seem to put me on edge!


----------



## Fern81

Jelly- I’m happy to hear that your midwife sounds so nice. Hopefully it will help ease some of that anxiety. What were the blood tests for?

Joanna baby’s patten can definitely be stressful! I’ve noticed that the more busy/stressed I am the less I feel mine move and it makes me stress even more. Brilliant. When is your next dr checkup?

Jess I hope you enjoy your busy day today. And post a pic of the scan if you can :)

Flueky I ended up Googling doublewides and wow do they look nice! I can’t wait to hear all about your new home once you move in. Glad you’re feeling better :)

Well so my husband will be away, diving and spearfishing for the next 2 weekends. The pile of electric cables is still lying where it has been (just as you enter through the front door) ugh. Hopefully he finishes cleaning/fixing it up soon, it looks horrible and there are some exposed wires in between everything. He also wants to host a boys’ night at our house which is an excuse to get very drunk (I’m supposed to be happy with it because his friends will each bring a pack of nappies so it’s “for the baby”) but I put my foot down. It’s hard enough getting the house and nursery ready for A since I’m working so much and am the only one actually DOING anything to get ready for the baby; I’m not going to spend a whole Saturday cleaning, preparing side dishes, setting the table etc for a boy’s night bbq, having to go to my parents with ds for that night, and returning the next day to clean up all day while husband is sleeping off his hangover. And try to do my usual weekend schoolwork in between. Oh no. I told him that he can go scuba diving and spearfishing all he wants but to leave the house alone so that I can get it baby ready. 

8,5 weeks left until I stop working at the school!! Yay!


----------



## JessdueJan

Scan went well thanks ladies, no picture as baby is right head down, facing my bottom. She said that's a great birth position but not so good for photos, they did say baby has a lot of hair on the back of its head though... Cute!
Baby is measuring 4lbs 4oz... Anybody else had a scan around this time, is that huge? I'm so worried about having a huge baby! xx


----------



## JessdueJan

Oh and they've sent me away with a blood sugar monitoring kit. Apparently my blood tests showed fine for Gestational diabetes but my urine shows lucocytes(?) and ketones consistently and my amniotic fluid is increasing so they want to monitor.

Does anybody know what the normal range is that I'm looking for with these blood sugar levels when i test? xx


----------



## Flueky88

Jess leukocytes are wbcs. This would make me think infection possibly. As for ketones they are common with diabetes but I had them once when dehydrated.


----------



## co_fostermom

Hi ladies - so sorry I've been MIA recently. Life has been absolutely crazy. I'm sorry if I don't respond to everyone's post.

Flueky - DH and I looked into getting land and putting a MH on it recently but decided we weren't quite ready to buy the right piece of land. Good luck! That's such a good way to get a house and land that you want while still saving heaps of money. And you know, if you really wanted equity out of it, you could always save up and build your dream house on the land.

Jess - I'm glad the scan went well and that baby is in the optimal birthing position! I don't know anything about the blood sugar monitoring though :(

Fern - I'm so sorry you're dealing with such a loser husband. I would also be completely and utterly p/o'd if I was forced to go to a party full of smokers. I'm allergic to cigarette smoke as it is and will get sick pretty quick around smokers. I'm also glad you put your foot down about the house party. That's just not right. I hope things start to get less stressful for you soon and you find a way out of that situation! Also, I have noticed the same issue with stress and less movement, which of course causes more stress! I hope you get a chance to put your feet up and go to that spa day! You've earned it! Also, I wish I could give you a big hug. Also, thanks for the videos!

Jelly - I'm glad your meeting with the midwife went well and I totally understand and am sorry the hormones are making you anxious. I hope you're able to get good results and feel less stress. 

Azure - yes, I have been upset with DH lately but for different reasons. But for the most part, I can't complain too much and am thankful for that. Just know you're not alone in those feelings!

Pine - I hope baby stays put a little while longer, but if not, you will be great and all will be well! I realize that might sound happy-go-lucky, but I'm speaking life and positivity into that potential outcome for you! Sending you good vibes!

AFM - we are officially going to move. Just need to work out some details with our landlord. Finally got a hold of someone at the attorney general's office who actually knows what she's talking about. We found a nice 2bed 2bath apartment that will work well for our needs. We'll still have to get a storage locker, but I'm working on selling some furniture we won't need and sorting through things before the move. It has been SO stressful though...at least the hunting for a new place bit. Every time I found a good candidate that would save us money, I would go to DH and it was always "not enough savings to be worth it." I finally completely broke down one day in tears about it and I think he realized he had his own mental/ emotional issues to work through. We finally were able to look at the numbers and pick a place without emotion involved. We won't be saving as much as we'd like at the end of the day, but it's a super quiet and safe neighborhood and we're both happy with this decision. So now it's just packing. Normally I do all of that, but DH is gonna need to step up his game because I get tired or lose focus so quickly. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## JessdueJan

Ah yes they did mention possible urine infection. They've sent it off to labs for growth and will let me know if need antibiotics xx


----------



## JessdueJan

@co_fostermom glad you've found somewhere suitable! Hope DH gets himself involved with the packing and moving stuff to relieve you of the stress xx


----------



## AzureOrchid

Good luck, Flueky! Hope you can find the perfect place for your new home.

Glad to hear the BBQ wasn't too bad Jess. Hope everything went well today... sounds like quite the busy day. Also glad to hear the scan went well, despite no picture!

I second the partner policy bit. I just found out from my OB how things have been working here and my partner is NOT happy! Only recently did they let partners actually stay past labor and they're only allowed to stay if you have a fully private room. Fortunately we have coverage for that but it may be a gamble whether we actually get a private room that day. Fingers crossed we don't revert back to Stage 2 or anything like that or he'll be restricted quite a bit.

That's great about the midwife, jellybean!

Yikes, Fern. That really sucks with your husband. I hope he starts picking up some slack soon for you - you shouldn't have to do everything yourself and he should be more considerate!

co home hunting is so stressful! It must be quite the relief to find the right place, finally, though now all the other stress starts of moving. Hope it goes smoothly for you!


----------



## AzureOrchid

Ugh! Had our 3D/4D ultrasound this evening and due to life being as it is, wasn’t able to get a meal in prior (he’s most active after dinner). So, of course, he was in a little ball with hands, feet and cord in front of his face. Refused to move except to turn and face away at another point! Nothing seemed to work so we have to reschedule for next week. Disappointing :(


----------



## co_fostermom

Aww bummer Azure! I hope he cooperates for you next time!!!!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Will have a proper read through and reply later but Jess just wanted to say that NICE guidelines for blood sugar testing in pregnancy are below 5.3 fasting (so first thing in the morning before you eat) and below 7.8 for one hour after meals. Hope it all goes well!


----------



## JessdueJan

Thanks jelly! x


----------



## jellybeanxx

Co I’m really glad you found somewhere, I hope the packing and moving goes well so you can be settled in your new place soon! 

Azure I hope your next 4D scan is more successful! These partner policies and a lot of policies at the moment feel so uncertain and up in the air. It’s hard to have the extra worry at the moment! I keep hoping things will be better by the time we have our babies but it’s getting so close now!


----------



## Fern81

Co_foster I’m glad you’ve found a new place and I’m sure you will be very happy there. Hope you have lots of help for when you need to move.

So I’ve been admitted to hospital for pain, no labour luckily but had blood tests done to check for any infection. My [email protected] husband threw a massive tantrum- he said I have to speak to his mother, to which I answered I’m in hospital, in pain and scared so I’m not talking to her, he can talk to her and tell her I’m ill if he wants. (I had to cut ties with her and Fil because they are egging him on to leave me “with nothing” and they want him to “take the kids so that they can raise them” when we get divorced, no secrets about it). He is so angry with me and shouted about how he now has to go to the trouble of driving around to fetch our son and bringing me a hospital bag and how his poor mother is going to feel about all this (she hates me! She probably hopes I die so she can take my kids!) I’m so devastated. I keep hoping things will change but it’s so very clear that he feels nothing for me. I wish I had the luxury of being concerned about a partner policy but obviously I have no partner.


----------



## AzureOrchid

OMG Fern! I hope you and baby are alright. :hugs2:

Also... what an utter jerk! I'm so sorry you have to deal with all that drama on top of being in the hospital. You shouldn't have to deal with it at all, period, but definitely not at a time like that. :( Big hugs!


----------



## Pineberry

I’m so sorry Fern. Just reading about him makes me so angry for you. I really really think you’d be so much happier without him and I hope you’ll still take that step sometime soon. He is an absolute ass unfortunately, selfish to the core and has no regard for you. You deserve so so much better than that. Also, I hope you feel better soon pain-wise and that there doesn’t turn out to be any infection. Hugs!!

*Jelly -* Happy to read that your growth scan went well. Lovely ultrasound photo too <3
*
Jess - *I’m glad your scan went well! And how cute that babe’s got lots of hair. I wish I knew if mine had too, I dont think they check that here! Not sure if 4lbs is particularly big for your gestation, did they tell you the percentile? Your ticker says 4 and a half lbs though, so seems about right i.e normal range :D

*Flueky - *how exciting you’re looking at pieces of lands and possibly getting a house soon. Actually that’s our exact plan too - buy a huge plot of land and a manufactured home. Modular homes are so so nice nowadays, durable and made of great material.

*Joanna -* yes I also think he’ll be totally fine past 34 weeks, and he’s such a strong lil babe I dont think he’d need to stay in the hospital for long. I won’t lie, I wouldn’t mind THAT much if he comes in week 34. Also, decreased movement - tell me about it!! My lil guy was so quiet on Sunday and half of Monday, I panicked and went to urgent care. Got an NST done and all was fine. :oops: They did say it was good I came in though, and to never wait a day when you notice lack of movement.

*co - *Thanks for the good vibes! :hugs:i feel totally positive too. Lil guy could come next week and i wouldn’t be mad about it. He’d be fine and let’s face it, I just wanna meet him so badly already. Also, CONGRATS on the move!!! That is so exciting and I’m jealous! Hope everything goes smoothly!

*Azure -* Aw I’m sorry hun! That must have been disappointing. I’m sure it’ll go smoothly at the next one.

Just got back from seeing my doc, he checked my cervix and it’s about the same length as it was last week, or about 2mm shorter (22mm now). So I dont think I’ll be going into labour anytime within the next 7 days at least; though I have no idea how quickly cervix length can change. I’ll also stop working completely within the next 2 weeks (have been doing home office the past 6 months) so then it’s just a waiting game from there!

Got my hospital bag packed, all baby clothes washed, and car seat installed - so we should be good to go even if bub makes an early entrance!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Fern you poor thing! I know it’s difficult but I really hope you get as far away from that man as possible. You and your children deserve so much better my lovely! I hope you’re being well looked after in hospital and they can get that pain sorted soon. 

Pineberry I hope you’re manage to get plenty of rest and taking it easy. Hopefully your cervix will continue to behave and baby can stay in for as long as possible. Every extra day will make a difference now!


----------



## JessdueJan

@Fern81 sorry to hear he's being so awful! Hope you and baby are OK and your hospital stay is a brief one. Sending love x


----------



## JessdueJan

@Pineberry just looked in my notes and baby seems to be sitting between the 25th and 50th centile on the graph they've plotted so i guess not that big xx


----------



## co_fostermom

Fern - oh my goodness! First, your husband is a complete ass. You deserve better and I hope your social worker/ lawyer can help you get out of that situation asap. Second, I hope the hospital is taking good care of you and getting the pain to go away. Can the people at the hospital help you with your home situation? Sometimes they have lots of resources for people going through similar things. 

Pine - take it easy!!!! Also, 34 weeks is considered moderate preterm, meaning, it's not quite early term but it's way better than the other two preemie categories. Also, preemies are categorized by two things - birth weight and gestational age. So, if your little bub is born around 5 or 6lbs, despite being early, he might not even be categorized as preemie and won't spend a long time in the NICU. Finally, big babies have WAY less health risks and potential complications, despite being born early, than small babies. You are in good shape. Obviousy, I hope he stays in there for you as long as possible, but I think you're gonna be great and no matter what happens at the birth (VB or C-Sec), it will be perfect because the end result is all that matters: healthy baby, healthy mama.


----------



## co_fostermom

I meant to respond to the belly comments in my last big post - for me it's the exact opposite - this baby and my bump have been so small, someone telling me that I look small or that they didn't know I was pregnant really upsets me. It's obvious that I'm pregnant now, but if I were an observer of my belly, I wouldn't have guessed that I'm 30 weeks pregnant, honestly. I would have guessed maybe 6 months/ 24-26 weeks pregnant. When I lay down on my back, I'm not sure I even have a belly lol. Anyway, I'm sure I'd feel like everyone else about "big" comments if I weren't so worried about this baby being so small.


----------



## Fern81

I have just been discharged, no huge problems eg prem labour, placental abrubtion or chorio-amniotic infection. Dr says there’s a number of non-specific things that could have caused such pain and that I must take it easier & eg stop carrying my son! Was able to drive home by myself but I took pain tablets just now and will be taking a nap. Sleeping in the hospital was near impossible because the staff was SO LOUD! Laughing, singing, screeching laughter at jokes, clapping hands, talking loudly in general... omw if I need to labour there at night I’m going to be straight forward and tell them to please keep quiet. It’s a cultural thing so I know they didn’t mean anything by it but I didn’t sleep.

In nicer news, I got my free baby bag from the pharmacy next to the hospital! It’s so cute, grey and white canvas and quite large. It contains:
Matching canvas baby changing pad
Baby wipes
Pregnancy shake sample
Unscented infant glycerine soap
150 Baby nappy bags
Baby laundry wash
Mom shampoo sample
2 nappies (sample pack)
Scent free baby lotion
Bum cream
Stretch mark massage lotion
Tommee tippee pacifier
Maternity disposable underwear
Pack of Cotton tip buds
Maternity pads
Sample pack nursing pads
Surgical spirits (we use it to wipe the umbilical cord)
Tweezer (not sure why lol)
Baby shampoo, baby oil and baby lotion- travel sizes, scented so I’ll use it when he’s a bit older
Nuk breast milk storage container (can be used as feeding bottle too, just needs a Nuk bottle nipple which I have)

Yay!


----------



## Fern81

Here it is.
In another baby box from the medical aid fund I only got a few items but including a nice pregnancy book, nuk paci and car window sun screens though.


----------



## Fern81

On top of that I’ll also get another baby bag full of baby & pregnancy toiletries, nappies, pads nipple cream etc as a gift from the hospital when I go into labour so I don’t need to pack any of those types of things just my personal everyday toiletries, clothes and home comforts.
After this hospital stay I know I’m definitely packing ear plugs and 2 of my own pillows for labour plus snacks and electrolyte drinks/soda water!
Oh and I was impressed with the labour/birthing rooms. They have a large tub and shower, 2 birthing balls and the bed was quite comfy. (I stayed in a birthing room instead of a general ward because my covid status was unknown)


----------



## Fern81

Who here is hoping for an unmedicated birth?


----------



## JessdueJan

I'll probably be using gas and air but apart from that hoping for unmedicated, not sure if gas and air is classed as medicated or not xx


----------



## JessdueJan

@Fern81 glad you've been discharged without anything serious. Hope you manage to get some sleep!
Loving all the free baby stuff you get, that's amazing! xx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Fern - I'm glad you've been discharged and baby is doing well. Sorry about your OH, I can't imagine the stress of him adding to everything. I love all the fun baby stuff you've got, what a cool gift... my hospital gives away free samples but only to first time Moms. We also have to bring everything for baby, diapers, wipes, etc, as our hospital only provide them free for your first baby.

I have no idea if I'll get an unmediated birth. I had one with my first.. though it was a fast labour, if it has been much longer I probably would have got some medication/epidural. With this birth I am planning to try for a vaginal birth, but due to having a previous c-section I might not get the option. So I'll just be happy to get a vaginal birth... I have no idea if it will be much more painful then my first so I might need some medication... we will see. I wish they offered gas & air here in Canada.

Foster - try not to worry too much about your bump being small. If your doctor is keeping an eye on your baby's growth then that is what is important. A friend of mine showed a picture of her 35 week bump and it looked so little... however her baby was born perfect. We all carry differently and I've learned, even pregnancy to pregnancy! Also, you might get away with less stretch marks :p

Pine - I'll be joining the hospital bag packing party this weekend. I've purchased everything I need for the bags so just need to put them together. It's exciting to be at this point! However, I hope our babies hold on a few more weeks. As for less movement, I brought it up with my doctor this week... she said that if your ever concerned with lack of movement to try this: lay on your left side and wait for 6 kicks, if you don't get 6 kicks in 2 hours to go get checked out. Also, I think the feeling of kicks change as the baby starts to run out of room... now I get less kick's and more stretch feelings, like the baby is sticking his bottom up and trying to stretch out. 

I'm starting to feel so uncomfortable at night. My legs have been so restless and sore and I wake up so many times a night. I'm also so tired by 7 p.m. that I just go to bed to read and try to rest in the evening. I keep telling myself that it's just a few more weeks and that I can make it.. but it's so hard. I'm planning to work until the end of September (as long as I don't have baby early)... but another 5 weeks seems soooo long! Enough moaning, I'm very excited to meet this baby boy but also want him to be fully cooked.


----------



## co_fostermom

Fern - I'm glad you are okay - sorry the hospital staff were so loud. I've never personally stayed the night in a hospital (as in, I was the one admitted), but I had to stay overnight with my husband once and I would agree, hospitals can be difficult places to sleep. Also, that's so awesome that you get all those freebies! Also, I'm planning on unmedicated except for gas/ air like Jess said. If it gets to a point where I need a tube in my back, the way I feel about it is I better be having a c-section at that point. I know epidurals are great for some women, but I just have a really icky feeling about it for myself. I know I've said that here before. So, if I need a medicated birth, I want to be going all the way lol. It's all or nothing with me haha. 

Joanna - thank you. I think my self-consciousness stems from the near decade of TTC and failing so many times, so there are definitely some feelings of inadequacy I need to work on!!! But I appreciate your kind words and encouragement. :) Also, I am feeling super uncomfortable at night too. Waking up constantly, legs cramping, arms going numb. It's fun times lol. 

I am feeling incredibly blessed by the generosity of my friends and family. I was hoping my NY family would pool together for our stroller, but they have been separately buying all the other expensive items that we actually need more, like our travel crib, wipeable change pad, etc. My friends have also pretty much gotten every little thing that we'll need as far as toiletries. I'm currently just missing a snot sucker of some sort, some essential linens and extra diapers (I seem to be super low on NB size and haven't been able to find them in stores). Other than that we just need a few preemie outfits and we are pretty much set with needs. Wants are a different story, but I'm just so thankful for everyone's generosity and desire to help us out. It has made me feel so loved, especially after the debacle with the FB group being so cruel about my registry. Not a single person has said anything to me about my registry being "too much" etc. and I know at least 3 people who would have said something to me (lovingly) if that were the case.


----------



## Flueky88

Jess that's great you've got everything organized. I'm feeling so unprepared at the moment but I know I will have to wait until after we move. Sorry for the rude comments about your bump. So many people don't know how to address tactfully. At a recent appt an old lady said "You make such a cute pregnant woman" It made my day.


----------



## Flueky88

Joanna I hope you get your VBAC but having an open mind like you already do is great :) also hope your partner can come and go as he pleases when it's time. They allow that at my hospital currently so hoping it continues.

The last month or two is soo hard. You want a healthy, fully cooked baby but so over all the aches and pains. Hang in there, you've got this. 

Jelly glad it went well with the midwife :)

Fern I'm sorry he's such a selfish ass and his mom sounds like a POS as well.

I'm glad you are out of the hospital now too. Sorry for not sleeping well. I must admit, I've been a loud nurse in the past. It's definitely a challenge when you are working night shift and trying to keep yourself from getting sleepy. I did try to keep a quieter volume mostly though.

Ohhh nice baby freebies!!

I'm planning unmedicated. Gas and air isn't an option where I live. Didn't need it last time either. Focusing my breathing helped me endure the pain abd pushing was the biggest relief for me. Some women feel the opposite though with contractions vs pushing.

Co, I'm okay with the loss of equity now. I have a few moments of remorse but this is what's best right now and we'd rather have more money than struggle. Oh and hope you guys like your new place. Feeling safe is huge, worth the extra money.

I'm sorry you feel self conscience about your bump. Bumps come in all shapes and sizes. I was "small" with my 1st and 2nd for awhile. I feel like I never quite looked like my gestation but all was well. This time, I feel huge. 

I'm glad you are getting support from family with the registry. We got a lot with our 1st. It was very nice as all the costs add up quick. 

Azure sorry he didn't cooperate. My 1st didn't at 28 or 30 weeks. My 2nd did a bit better at 28 weeks. I go Monday for my 3d/4d scan and hope to get good pics.

Pine I'm glad someone else had same idea. They are seriously much nicer and improved from years ago. I hope you find a great place as well.

I hope baby boy stays put awhile longer. My 1st was born 34+6 and only went to NICU because of her age/hospital policy. We did struggle with feeding some. She was very sleepy baby initially, poor latch, fell asleep at breast. I did triple feedings and it was exhausting. I was ultimately unsuccessful with BFing and I believe her prematurity was a factor in that. She does have a speech delay attributed to her prematurity as well. She's really made big improvements over the past 4 to 6 months though with her speech. Although on a positive note, she is very healthy and probably could have nipped feeding issues in beginning if I had worked with an IBCLC. She is in 97 and 95th percentiles for height and weight (not adjusted) so no one believes she was over a month early :haha:


----------



## jellybeanxx

Fern I’m glad you’re okay! Those freebies look lovely, what a wonderful thing to get!
I only had a bit of gas and air near the end last time and then put it down again when I started pushing so will hopefully do something similar this time as it worked really well for me. I was breathing through the surges before that and I find the gas and air helps me focus my breathing which helps during transition. 

Joanna I totally get what you mean about the discomfort. It makes those last few weeks seem so tough! I’m aware that this baby will probably triple in size before the end and I’m already so uncomfortable! It’s such a short time really, and it’s all worth it! I think we just need to go easy on ourselves! 

Co you sound like you have some lovely friends and family who must be so excited to welcome your baby and support you, that’s brilliant! 

Flueky hopefully baby stays put for a while longer and you get some good support with breastfeeding this time! I had such a challenging time breastfeeding my first and it really dominated those early weeks for me. The right support is what made a difference and is the reason I went into breastfeeding support myself. It’s so important that mothers get support with feeding their babies no matter what happens. Everyone should have the support to reach their goals and be comfortable. 

I’ve got a very tender bump today! I’ve had 2 or 3 electric shock type feelings at the front of my bump the last few days when baby hits a certain part. I’m not sure if there’s a nerve there or something? It all feels quite tender now though! Baby is still moving about okay and everything else seems fine. It’s just a bit weird. Has anyone else had it?


----------



## co_fostermom

Jelly I had some very sharp pains on my side a couple days ago but they went away the next day so I just assumed Baby was sitting somewhere tender.


----------



## Catmumof4

Hello all! Hope your all well!! 

Sorry I can't reply to everyone there has been loads of posts since I was last On!

Fern I just want to say your husband is a complete penis!!! For all the things he's done to you I hope you can escape him soon!!

Someone said about being uncomfortable and I am sooo with you! 

I had my 32 week scan Thurs and baby is measuring huge. She was measuring the size of a 35 weeker 5lb 6oz!! She's gone from the 20th percentile at the 28th week scan to the 90th at the 32 week scan! I had to go to dau but they seemed really unconcerned which shocked me! As I'm having the extra growth scans (next is at 36 weeks) and my last gestational diabetes check was ok no further action was due. I got them to do the diabetes blood test again because none of my 5 other kids have been over the 20th centile at all... What do you all think? Am I worried for nothing?


----------



## jellybeanxx

Cat I wouldn’t worry on the basis of one growth scan as there’s a lot that can effect measurements like the position baby is in. Hopefully by your next scan she’ll be back following her line! Good luck! 

Co I think that’s what it is, I had such an uncomfortable night last night, I barely slept and I think it was baby being in an awkward position again. This one seems to switch positions a lot more at this stage than my other two did. Hoping s/he will settle head down soon!


----------



## Fern81

Jelly sorry that baby’s causing you sleepless nights... already ;) hope you manage to find a comfortable position. I hope all our babies settle head down soon. Mine seems to be head down most of the time (confirmed with u/s on Thursday) with his head down by my left pelvic bone and feet up in my right side just below my ribs. When I lie on my right side he seems to turn transverse but turns to his “usual” position when I lie on my left side or am sitting down. One of these days I’m sure a lot of us will be complaining about feet in the ribs!

Cat will you be having other scans soon? Maybe the one measurement was just a bit “off”? Hope so! How are you doing pain wise?

Azure when will you try again for the 3d/4d scan? 

Flueky that’s so nice that you got a compliment on your pregnancy. From your previous pics I agree you do look lovely. 

Co I’m just as self-conscious but it’s due to having a huge bump, I picked up weight everywhere but my bump is enormous all round, I’m one of those women who are very visibly pregnant even from the back :( people are very surprised when I tell them I have 2 months to go, apparently I look ready to pop. I agree there is such pressure after assisted reproduction to “feel grateful” all the time when in reality it goes along with a lot of heartache and really does contribute to a low self esteem. Hugs!

Pine and Joanna I hope you enjoyed packing your hospital bags :) and I hope for both of you that the next few weeks are uneventful!

It’s interesting how many of you are planning unmedicated or just gas & air. I have a VERY LOW pain threshold but I’m starting to contemplate the idea of labouring as long as possible before asking for the epidural, just to be able to move around and get him positioned & produce as much oxytocin as possible. But we’ll see!


----------



## JessdueJan

@Catmumof4 maybe they are waiting until 36week scan to decide if they need to take any action, I can understand the worry though. I would be wanting answers as to why baby has suddenly got so big if that was me. Fingers crossed its an off measurement or baby has just had a growth spurt and will even back out to usual growth line xx


----------



## co_fostermom

Fern - if you wait too long they won't give you an epidural apparently. I had a friend progress in labor so quickly with her first that the hospital wouldn't give her the epidural when she got there. Plus sometimes you have to wait even once you've told the doctors to order one because an anesthesiologist needs to do it and he/ she might be busy or not even at the hospital when you're wanting one!


----------



## Fern81

Omw yes Co_foster I’m definitely juggling that in my mind as well! With my previous birth my options were to choose between having an epidural at 8AM or to wait until 11AM because the anesthetist had a 3 hour meeting! If I had waited until 11 I would have missed the window because I started pushing at 11:15 and tore so badly... I am definitely glad I didn’t have to feel that and don’t want to take the chance of tearing without an epidural with A [-o&lt; please can everything just go according to plan...!!


----------



## co_fostermom

Fern - I hope you are able to have the birth experience you really want, especially with as stressful as your life has been this pregnancy. :hugs:


----------



## Flueky88

Jelly I get the lightning crotch pains but not to my bump. Maybe baby is just hitting or pressing on a nerve??

Also, I feel you on the sleepless nights. Heartburn and peeing through the night are causing mine. Well and all the events going on. 

Cat I wouldn't panic. Baby may have just had a major growth spurt and/or I've heard weight measurements aren't the most accurate so baby could be smaller than they measured.

Fern well I think I'd be going unmedicated even if I didn't want to. I wss afraid of pushing so requested epidural from OB but it was too late. They draw labs and results have to be back before they will do epidural. I think the anesthesiologist was ready but I was 10 cm before my labs came back. Oh and I think everyone can do a natural birth but having a good support person to help you makes it easier. 

I do hope you get the birth experience you want :)

AFM my ultrasound is in an hour and a half. Looking forward to seeing baby E one last time before birth. 

Oh and happy 3rd tri to everyone. I think everyone is 3rd tri now :)


----------



## Fern81

Flueky- so will you only be having one more u/s before birth. Wow... ok! I’m having another next week and then at least 4/5 more depending on whether I make it to 39/40 weeks (weekly from 37 weeks).

My bosses are being ridiculous! After telling me they expect me to work until going into labour (which I fully intended NOT to do) and never giving me an indication of whether they are looking to extend my temp contract beyond December into a permanent placement, today they demanded I give them the exact date that I’m leaving this year and when I will be returning next year. Well how am I supposed to to that!? I want to laugh but at the same time am shocked that they have no idea what we discussed at our last meeting and that it ended completely inconclusively with me deciding to go on maternity leave from 38 weeks, no matter what they have to say about it. Hah!

I dug out 2 sets of comfy hospital pjs and a robe, bought a few things for my hospital bag (including my granola bars and drinks lol!) and am planning on cleaning a lot of items this weekend. Every day brings us closer ladies!

Speaking of which Pineberry are you still holding on?


----------



## Pineberry

Fern81 said:


> Who here is hoping for an unmedicated birth?

I'm actually leaning toward trying to do it without an epidural! I read so many positive stories of women who did it unmedicated (plus my mom gave birth 7 times, all unmedicated), and most of them said they dont regret it and they felt amazing after baby was out. It was inspiring to read and I'll definitely give it a go. Who knows though, once I go into labor I might find the pain too much to handle and get an epidural. Not a big deal either way, IMO :)

Btw amazing stuff you received!!! Yay!:happydance:

Jess - 25-50th percentile sounds great!

co_ You're definitely right about bub possibly not needing any extended NICU stay due to him already being quite big. I'm guessing it's one of the advantages of having a larger babe. Also, I very much relate to disliking comments about bump size. The further this pregnancy progressed the more I started hating it if people said like "oh you're HUGE!" or "are you sure it's not twins?". Grrr.

Catmum - keep in mind, those growth scans can be way off. Like someone else said, she might have have a growth spurt and bub might not measure that big at the next appointment. Mine was 99th at my 28 week scan (even though he was only 56th at my 20 week scan), then down to 75th at 32 weeks.

Fern; sorry your bosses are being such ridiculous jackasses. That sucks. And thank you for asking - yes all still seems to be fine so far - I've had quite a few pains in my lower abdomen in the last few days, as well as rectal pain :-# (never had that before), and Braxton Hicks seem to be getting more intense... so I do wonder if body is getting ready for labour. It just feels like baby is wayyyyy down low, lower than usual. A bit uncomfortable!


----------



## Fern81

Glad your baby is still hanging IN there Pineberry!

30 weeks for me, slightly less than 8 weeks before I go on maternity leave, 70 days to go until 40 weeks!

ETA now THIS week’s ticker I can relate to!


----------



## co_fostermom

Fern - seriously your ticker is making me want cheesecake super hardcore lol. Also, it amazes me how employers so easily forget that their employees are HUMANS and also not slaves. I'm sorry you're dealing with that and I hope everything works out in the end.

Pine - Yay I'm glad to hear that baby was down to the 75th%. I bet you were relieved to hear that. I've been reading that we all might start getting comments like, "you haven't had your baby yet?!" and the appropriate responses, such as, "oh no, I did, but I left him in the car because I got tired of carrying him around" or to just fart and walk away without comment haha. :haha::headspin:

Catmum - I don't have advice but like everyone keeps telling me and Pine about size, it's probably not worth it to stress. It sounds like your doctors are keeping close tabs on you and your baby, so if they weren't concerned that's probably a good sign. Also again, large babies have far less overall risk than small babies statistically. 

AFM - my dog is being a lunatic (she has anxiety issues and one of our neighbor's smoke alarms low battery warning has been going off since yesterday, making her freak out) and today my cat is being a total jerk. Pine, I also feel like Baby has started sitting SUPER low and I'm concerned that this baby might try to make an early arrival. I think I've been carrying him low in general, but with the way the pets are acting, and that he feels even lower than normal, I'm starting to wonder if there's not something else going on with the bubs. No contractions though or other signs of labor so I guess I should just take every day one step at a time. I have another growth scan next Tuesday so I guess I'll get some more clear answers then. Hoping that the cord blood flow is still working perfectly and they won't force me to deliver early because I literally just packed up most of Baby's things for the move. 

I think it's been a while since I shared a bump pic here, so here you go!


----------



## Fern81

Beautiful bump and I love your top co_foster! I don’t understand why people would comment, you look perfect.

I picked jasmine and filled my house with it, it feels and smells like spring! We’ve been having lovely temperatures. 28 degrees C today and our official “spring day” is only on Sept 1st! I think we’re going to have a scorching summer. Can’t wait to have our pool cleaned and start swimming season. Although I did burst into tears the other day because my swimsuit won’t fit me (I bought it in December after finally losing the baby weight from ds1). I suppose I’ll have to swim in a bikini. No-one will be able to see me as the pool is in our back yard.

Here is my 30 week bump. Idk why it’s always sideways...


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning ladies.

Co - lovely bump photo... it doesn't look like bubs is too low but I know it probably feels differently. My bump feels low most days but I think it's baby's position... sometimes he shifts and it feels like he's almost at/under my ribs. So it could be his position at that particular time.

Fern & Pine - my first was born without gas/air or epidural. However, it was a fast labour (5-6 hours from water breaking to baby being born)... I do remember when the doctor checked me at I was at 10 cm and I said "but I wanted an epidural." But the nurses were so good, they reassured me that I could do this and actually the pushing was easier then the labour leading up to 10 cm. I did tear but didn't feel it and they numb you if you need stitches after. But I do think I would have got an epidural if my labour had been long... plus everyone feels pain differently, so do what feels right to you. 

Not much to report here, we did pack the hospital bags this weekend. It's nice to have them ready to go if need be. Plus, I've got a little list for things I'll need to grab last minute (phone charger, hair brush, makeup bag, etc)... so my husband could get those things if I cant. 

Is anyone suffering with seasonal allergies and any tips? For the past 3-4 years in the fall (Aug - Oct) I get allergies... I think it's ragweed which is high at this time of the year. I sneeze a lot and have itchy/watery eyes... this has been going on for almost 2 weeks now. I tried calling my doctor yesterday but gave up after 6 tries. We've been leaving the windows closed and having the AC going, which helps a lot.. I also cleaned the floors and wiped down surfaces where the pollen might be landing. But I'm not sure if there is anything I can take, the usual antihistamines aren't allowed when pregnant. Tips?


----------



## co_fostermom

Cute bump Fern! Joanna - I sometimes get allergies when the pines pollinate, but that was a couple weeks ago. So annoying. There are plug-in air filters you can get from Amazon but other than that my only advice is to keep a box of tissues handy for nose congestion. I also found a soothing glass of pure white tea or decaffeinated earl gray was comforting, especially in the evenings.


----------



## Fern81

Joanna- over here we are advised to take chlorpheniramine maleate (our brand name is allergex) for allergies and hayfever during pregnancy. It’s mild enough so that young children can also take it. I’ve taken it once during my pregnancy, during autumn, and no problems.


----------



## AzureOrchid

Glad to hear there are no problems, Fern! Also, that sounds like a great score with the baby bag! So nice that you'll get more from the hospital, too. Sorry to hear your work is giving you a hard time now. Cute bump pic!!

Joanna, I thought they did offer gas and air in Canada? I got a pre-registration form for the hospital I'm going to and they have a "Getting to know you" form where they ask things you're open to using during labor and gas/air was one of the options. I know my SIL used air with her last one (while also sitting in the tub! lol) I also hear you with restlessness at night. Kudos to you for sticking it out at work so long! As for allergies, I've been taking Aerius since the end of the first trimester to combat the worst-year-of-allergies-ever. I also run a cool humidifier every night. Both my family Dr and OB say that antihistimines are completely safe, even things like Benedryl that knock you out (had to take one for a random rash a couple weeks ago).

That's great news co_fostermom! Must take a load off having such support from everyone. Super cute baby bump and hopefully he's just hanging out low! My guy likes to get really low sometimes, too. It's so uncomfortable :x

Awww Flueky, that's so cute! Old ladies are seriously the best with the compliments and comments.

Hope the pain and discomfort stays at bay, Pineberry.

AFM we had our second (and final) 3d/4d scan on Monday and he was slightly more cooperative but the pictures were still a bit disappointing. It was neat seeing him but he is breech and had a pile of umbilical cord over top of his face, along with his hands and his feet (little acrobat). Managed to get a couple of pics but he's going to make his appearance a mystery for the most part until he comes out.

I'm very open to an epidural if the pain is too much. I tend to have a high pain tolerance but also feel like I should do myself the favor and not suffer unnecessarily if it comes down to it. We'll see how it goes.

We FINALLY sold this house yesterday after over a month of stress - and less than 30 days before closing on our new house. At least that's off our shoulders now, new tenant at the other house is behaving after a talking to on the weekend (after getting caught smoking indoors), and we finally started to buy some clothes for the little guy.

Pain and discomfort has been picking up this week. Started experiencing BH for the first time on Friday and hits every so often. Already finding it hard to get comfortable and the swelling is unreal. I finally got fitted for some compression socks yesterday and have zero shame wearing them with my shorts/sandals or dress lol! They make such a difference in just the couple of days I've had them.

Here are some pics! He was also opening/closing his mouth and sticking his tongue out a bit which was pretty cute.


----------



## co_fostermom

Yay for selling your house Azure!!! OH my gosh those chubby cheeks! Also I'm sorry about the BH. 

My belly looks super funny today (and lower) so I think Bug did actually drop a bit. Also, I've had at least two BH today if not up to four. Still random, but the fact that I've had more than one today is significant as I've never had more than one in a day before now.

Do any of you veteran moms have advice for us newbies on how to deal with the postpartum stress? I've been reading all about how awful it is and am now properly more terrified of the postpartum aftermath than I am of childbirth. In fact, the way I feel about it at the current moment is childbirth ain't got nothing on postpartum yuck. Help?!


----------



## JessdueJan

All I can advise for postpartum stress is go with the flow, don't worry if things aren't going the way you planned, it's OK. 
With my first I had this ideal in my head that those days after birth would be a happy little bubble of us getting to know our baby. They were not, he wouldn't feed, he screamed the house down and I was a wreck. I convinced myself i was obviously a rubbish mam and I got annoyed if someone else managed to settle him because that meant he clearly didn't like me.

If course, this wasn't true. He had swallowed a lot of mucus etc in the birth and so had tummy ache, his feeds kept coming back up due to this. I was exhausted so easily tipped over the edge which meant the calmness of my mam or whoever settled him easier than me who was stressed and worrying I was doing it all wrong. Once I realised it wasn't going to be the way I envisaged but it was still OK I was a lot more chilled, I let people step in and take him when it was too much for me and I rested when I needed to.

With my next two I was a lot more chilled and "whatever will be will be" and those first few days those times round were much less stressful. I think with my first I just had this picture/movie perfect view of we will be in a little bubble and it'll all be perfect and this baby will sleep when we rock him etc. Then when it wasn't exactly like that I fell apart.

Basically my advice now is always take any help and support you need, pass the baby to someone else and take 5minutes if you need to xx


----------



## CC94

Bumpdate-


Also, as far as postpartum recovery and avoiding PPD, which is always a major issue for me - I’ve learned how important proper nutrition and support is during those postpartum months. 

I’m a lot more strict about my vitamin/herb supplements immediately post baby than I am the entire pregnancy. I also will be sure to drink a ton of water and #3 taught me I truly do need to prioritize and value my sleep - with homeschool, the other kids and the newborn to be I’ve really invested a lot into our sleeping arrangements to make sure I’m wanting to and more inclined to get more rest right away.

I will be strict in taking:

-Omega 3s
-Vitamin D
-Iron/b12 (I’m always anemic)
-Postnatal herbal support (placebo or not it helped me a lot, there are many, I just spent some time looking into what fits my needs best)
-evening primrose oil (I take throughout and prior to pregnancy, but will continue after pregnancy too) 
-red raspberry leaf tea (same as above)

I have also asked my close family for frozen meals so it’s not easier to eat junk while in the newborn daze. xx


----------



## co_fostermom

Got my hospital bag packed! I even packed a bit for DH. I feel accomplished. I do still need a robe and a nursing nightgown for the hospital, but I bought extra toiletries like even a new hairbrush so I didn't have to make DH worry about it on our way out the door. I also packed a few extra phone charges that we're not really using at the moment in there too. Again, something that normally would have to wait til the last minute. I didn't want to leave anything to the last minute and I *think* I got everything covered. I just want us both to be able to leave out the front door with no second thoughts of things we might need or haven't packed yet.

CC your bump is SUPER cute. :)


----------



## victorial8

Hey ladies!! 
Had my growth scan today and baby boy is measuring 3 weeks ahead. They are estimating he is about 3lb 3oz just now. With him only getting half my uterus because of it’s shape, I’m not concerned it won’t get big enough for him if he’s going’s to continue to be so big .
I’m now going to make sure that everything is prepared and ready so just incase I do go early then I am ready. 
My DD was 6lb 4oz and had been running out of room big time before my waters broke so hope she had stretched my uterus enough and it can carry this little man for quite a bit longer yet. 
DD also took a bump pic this morning for me, so here’s me at 28+5.


----------



## Fern81

Good news that you managed to sell the house Azure! On the pics- well at least you can see the cute little button nose and and in a few short weeks we will all have our babies to stare at endlessly every day! I hear you on the discomfort. This morning when I woke up I was ready to give myself a csection... jk of course but I’m SO over the pain, huge heavy stomach, waddling, fatigue etc. I really hope the next 2 months fly by. My mom says “you’re pregnant for 7 months and 2years” and boy is it true!

Congrats on getting your hospital bag packed co_foster! That’s a milestone in itself! On the postpartum yuck- I suffered from postpartum depression made worse by it NOT being diagnosed (I didn’t seek help) and me already having a psychiatric issue namely an anxiety disorder. I would say take it easy on yourself, accept help but put firm boundaries in place when you need to (I didn’t and family constantly visiting, even invasively bothering me when trying to bf, really got me down), know that you probably WILL cry or be up and down a bit due to the hormones changing, oxytocin leaving your body after birth and of course the life-changing event etc but please seek professional help ASAP when you need to. Rather get help if you feel at all if it’s needed, than try to tough it out. PM me anytime if you need to chat.

CC and Victoria- thanks for the bumpdates and the reminder that we’re all gorgeous even though all of our bumps are so different. Honestly seeing the different ways we all carry, weirdly makes me feel better about my huge weight gain, huge bump and my waddle.

My baby shower is in a week aaahhh! I can’t wait. I can’t wait to see all my friends and celebrate this little life. The year has been shitty; work and family life with husband and a not-so-easy “geriatric” pregnancy all contributed to me feeling guilty for not enjoying the pregnancy and the last bit of time of having my ds1 as an only child. Next weekend will be all about forgetting the stress and celebrating all the positives and both baby A and I really need it!

7 weeks left at the school... actually it was recently announced we’ll have a one week holiday at the end of September so it adds up to 6 weeks... during our week off I’ll be 34/35 weeks and want to finish up everything for baby. I took one day off last week (still taught online but didn’t do any other schoolwork) and regretted it BUT managed to catch up a lot over the weekend with my mom helping to look after ds. I’m going to miss some of the learners and the actual teaching but not the chaotic management and stress. It continues to amaze me how fast the weeks actually go!

Before we know it we’ll all be writing and reading birth stories.


----------



## victorial8

The countdown to finishing work is on then Fern!!

I woke up to pee at 1.30 yesterday morning, stood up and had another gush. My waters had broken. Had to come straight into the hospital to be monitored. So far he is staying put and they are hoping he will stay in there for as long as we can keep him in there safely. Hopefully getting home for bed rest today and then have to come back in regularly to get checked out and make sure all is still looking ok. Otherwise they will be getting him out!! Been a scary day or so


----------



## Fern81

Oh my GOODNESS Victoria!! How are you two doing now?? Could they figure out whether it’s a small tear or is he coming out?


----------



## jellybeanxx

Thinking of you Victoria! Hopefully you can get home and get some rest soon and baby stays put as long as possible :hugs:


----------



## Pineberry

Oh my! Hope baby stays put a little longer, Victoria! Sending good vibes and thoughts your way. 

p.s. Loving all the bump pics ladies! Will have to post an updated one too, soon.


----------



## Flueky88

Fern, yup and the only reason I've ever had a scan in 3rd tri is non-medical. Never had an actual growth scan. Really, other than a preterm labor/birth, and having fast labors, I'm pretty textbook pregnancy. Which isn't a bad thing, imo :) also, nice bump

I'm glad it isn't much longer until your leave begins. You deserve a break before baby. And agree, cheesecake would be delicious!

Pine you have such a healthy outlook on labor. I do hope you can go unmedicated but there is nothing wrong with going with an epidural. Unmedicated is my preference even without factoring in I won't have time to get one most likely.

Co, beautiful bump. I hope your scan goes well tomorrow so baby can keep growing :) as for the comment. It doesn't look like you've dropped.

Honestly, my pp recovery was much better with my 2nd than my 1st. Both times bleeding was only heavy for like 4 days max. After that it lessened. Sometimes you won't bleed for a day or two and it comes back so keep a pad on for awhile. A donut cushion helps get pressure of hemmrhoids, tears, and perineal swelling, total lifesaver with my 1st. Rest when baby does, have someone else worry about cooking, cleaning, etc. Aka don't try to be super woman. Those are some of my pp tips.

Joanna, I like a humidifier when allergies are bothering me. I think you aren't in the US and medication names can be a bit different but I've taken benadryl per my OB. I think claritin is okay too, but best check with your midwife or OB.

Azure what a cutie and I hope that stubborn boy turns head down soon :) congrats on selling so quickly as well

CC lovely bump! It's wondeful how bumps come in many shapes and sizes.

Victoria beautuful bump and I hope baby boy continues to stay put longer. Thoughts and prayers with you.

AFM we moved out of our old house and are set to close in less than 48 hours. I think we are going to make an offer on some land this week too. All the moving, well unpacking and cleaning really wore me out this weekend. My ankles swelled up some and I can tell baby E is head down by the discomfort in my pelvis, waddling, etc. Oh here is a pic from 28+5. I feel like my bump is so big but I've gained 16lbs so right on track. Also I had my hair pulled back so it made me look manly :rofl:

On a different note, we are strongly considering DH taking care of girls after delivery and our bonding time. I love my mom but she is having issues caring for my girls. I'm not sure what's going on with her. You have to micromanage her about changing them, feeding them, giving them drinks, etc. We learned the hard way when she watching them this weekend while we set things up. My mom wasn't like this before. I've debated about asking her if something is up, but don't want to embarrass her. In any case, we want her to just watch for like 5 hours or so. I hope to be discharged quickly too so I can get back to my family.


----------



## JessdueJan

Oh Victoria, hope baby stays where he is a little longer for you. Thinking of you, sending hugs x


----------



## JessdueJan

After being head down for the majority of my pregnancy I found out yesterday baby has decided to now move to transverse position at 34 weeks #-onot ideal and very very uncomfortable. It was pain and discomfort which had me in hospital yesterday and this is the reason why from what we can work out.
I have a scan at 36 weeks anyway so they are hoping baby has turned by then. 
If not I will be offered ECV or section for somewhere round 38 weeks xx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning ladies!

Victoria - I hope baby stays put a little longer, I can imagine it would be scary to have waters break at 29 weeks. But like you said, baby was measuring 3 weeks ahead so perhaps he will be a good weight.

Flukey - thanks for the suggestion of the humidifier. I hadn't thought about using it and we do have one. Hopefully it will work for my husband too, he's been snoring an awful lot more because of his stuffed up nose (I made him sleep in the spare room last night because his snoring was so loud!). Also, I love the bump picture, my bump looks around the same size as yours. 

Jess - hopefully baby turns on you soon. The babies are getting so big that even small movements are a little uncomfortable, so when they do a big turn it can hurt. 

AFM - I noticed that I've got colostrum already! I don't think I noticed that until my previous babies were born. Anyone else notice this yet? Also, I've had a bit of insomnia at night... I seem to fall asleep just fine but when I wake up to pee in the night I can't get back to sleep for an hour or more. It doesn't help that DH has been snoring loudly either... and he get's rather mad when I suggest he goes to sleep in the spare bed. He doesn't normally snore except when he's got a cold or allergies that have stuffed up his nose. I will be trying the dehumidifier tonight for sure.


----------



## Fern81

Victoria-thinking of you!

Jess- oh no hun I can imagine it causing a lot of pain! I hope baby manages to turn around again!

Flueky I think you look a lot like me; your body shape and even your facial features lol! Wow that was quick to move out already, I cannot even imagine how hard you must have worked and how sore you must be. I hope you get everything sorted out smoothly before E is born.
On the topic of moms- my mom is starting to get old, clearly :( I still trust her to look after ds but eg on Friday he got into their dark garage somehow (ds and I were visiting them for the weekend but I wasn’t there yet) and she couldn’t find him/hear him cry/think of looking in the garage. So he was stuck there in the dark for a while poor thing. And she’s getting REALLY forgetful. Still, she’s much better than mil who thinks a healthy meal consists of crisps and chocolate, and bedtime/bath time to be determined by the toddler’s WANTS. Mil lets the kids run amok. So my mom will still be looking after my ds when I’m in labour, in fact I want him to go and stay with them for those few days. It’s sad to see your parents getting older and worrying about them, sorry to hear that about yours :(

I have been wishing for a mystic bells necklace for my pregnancy and found one today by chance! Our power has been off since yesterday so I couldn’t teach & went to run some errands instead. I popped into the jewelry store to look for birthstone rings but found the necklace with bells pendant instead! With a dark grey/blue bell. It’s gorgeous and I can actually afford this one, unlike the ones I found on takealot and in other stores (and boy they are scarce!) She’s lengthening the chain for me and I’ll get it on Saturday. I’m so thrilled. I’m not going to take it off for the next year lol! Just wish I got one sooner but A has got at least 7 + weeks to listen to it and then after birth of course.


----------



## jellybeanxx

Joanna I started getting colostrum at about 20 weeks this time, a lot earlier than my other pregnancies! I had about 3 months between stopping breastfeeding and getting pregnant which is the same as last time so I’m not sure why it’s started so much earlier! I also share your struggles with getting back to sleep after getting up to wee during the night. So frustrating! 

Fern what’s a mystic bells necklace? It sounds interesting! Is it something that makes sounds for the baby?

Jess I hope baby switches back to head down soon, that must be so uncomfortable! Have you tried any of the spinning babies exercises? 

Flueky you look great! I hope your Mom is okay and you can figure out what’s going on with her, I can imagine it’s stressful for you!

AFM I’m 30 weeks now, can’t quite believe it! My eldest is starting back at school and my youngest is about to start his settling in sessions at school nursery. He’ll be going 5 mornings a week so I’ll have that time to myself until the baby arrives. It’s going to be so weird having an empty house again after so long. Hopefully I can use the time to prepare for the baby and maybe even get a bit of rest! Going to miss my lads so much though, already counting down to the half term holidays!


----------



## Fern81

Jelly time does fly! We’re in the home stretch!
A mystic bells necklace is a long chain with a pendant containing a ball (with bell inside) which makes a soft chiming sound. Traditionally it’s worn long during pregnancy with the pendant reaching the uterus and then after birth shortened so it comes to above your breasts. The story goes that Baby hears the chimes during pregnancy and recognizes the sound after pregnancy & if you keep wearing the pendant, as baby gets older he/she can touch and play with it while feeding. I don’t know how much of the chiming sound they will actually be able to hear and remember! but I love the tradition. It’s also a bit of a superstition that the chiming “calls the angels” :) & also called a harmony bell.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Fern - what a cool idea and sounds like a nice story you'd have with the necklace too. It's also so pretty, you'll have to send us a close up picture of your necklace pendant when you get it.

Jelly - I'll have a few days a week during the month of September after the kids start back at school where I'll be home alone. It's such a weird feeling being in an empty/quiet house. I'm excited for some free and alone time but I'm excited to have that free time shared with the new baby.

AFM - I am feeling very tired this morning. DH came to bed at 2am after trying to sleep in the spare room... he said he couldn't fall asleep there so came to our bed. 2 minutes later he's snoring like a freaking fog horn! I tried to ignore it and even put in ear plugs but it was just so loud... plus I was worried I'd sleep through my alarm at 6am. So I went to sleep on the couch. Ugh, horrible sleep. Our spare bed is in the basement and is super uncomfortable.. however I can't keep being woken even damn night from his snoring (he's usually not much of a snorer but allergies at this time of the year make it bad). I'm thinking about picking up a mattress pad or pillow to make the bed more comfy... but I think DH is going to have to deal with it until his snoring phase is over. Sorry for the moan but lack of sleep makes me crabby lol.


----------



## co_fostermom

Hi everyone!

Victoria - thinking of you...how are you and baby doing?

Fern - I just got one of those necklaces too! Been wanting one all pregnancy and finally decided to buy one. 

Jess - I hope baby goes back to being head down really soon. 

Joanna - I've been getting tiny, tiny bits of colostrum since about 28 weeks or so. But I basically only notice if I happen to brush my bare arm across my bare chest and notice that it's either wet, or feels crusty. Most of the time I have this sticky crusty stuff mainly on my right nipple. But it's nothing that leaks through my clothes. 

Azure - I feel your moving/ packing woes. Take it easy and be kind to yourself! 

AFM - had a growth check yesterday and baby has moved up to the 13th percentile so I don't have to go in for weekly NSTs anymore. He also has moved to the head down position, which I suspected because when I think it happened it was a pretty wild and intense feeling. I'm hoping he no longer has room to flip back the other way, and I think he's been trying but it hasn't been as intense since when I think he actually flipped. We got to see the inside of our new apartment for the first time yesterday so that's feeling a lot more real. Will be an adjustment but the place is in good shape and they haven't even cleaned it yet. There's a super dark wall in the living room so we are going to paint that a warmer color because the gray months in WA can be super depressing. Other than that, no more updates. I feel pretty miserable these days so I know I'm in the home stretch. Just praying that Bug doesn't come until after I've had a chance to get the new place mostly settled.


----------



## AzureOrchid

Hope you enjoy your baby shower, Fern!! I can't wait for mine in a couple of weeks! You're so right with time flying. Some days it feels like it drags but then when I look up and see just how many days are left, it's kinda scary. The pendant sounds really cool, too!

Yikes, victoria. I hope he stays in there! Hope both of you are doing well and getting rest now.

Cute bump Flueky!! That's rough with your mom, though. Hopefully they won't keep you in too long so you can get home.

Ouch, Jess!! Fingers crossed baby gets back into position soon for you.

I hear you with the sleep issues, Joanna. I've been suffering from really bad restlessness lately and can't get comfortable/stay still in bed at night at certain points, which keeps me up forever. Between the peeing, the kicking and the restlessness, sleep is pretty elusive. I also sleep with air pods with noise cancellation and rain sounds turned up pretty loudly to drown out my partner's snores! It's a bit of a pain but helps me sleep.

co_fostermom, glad to hear he moved to the right position and hope he stays there. Hope all goes well with the new place :)


----------



## Fern81

Victoria- I’m assuming you don’t have time to type right now but if you manage to read, I’m thinking of you both x

Co_foster I’m glad your ds growth has picked up some. How cool that we have the same pendant :)

All the ladies posting about insomnia and sleep problems - I’m also there! I don’t share a bedroom with my husband so I don’t have to listen to his snoring though. I just have to pee a thousand times and struggle to fall asleep after. And the bump gets uncomfortable! I did flip my mattress a week or so ago and it helped with my back aches & sleeping position.


----------



## Fern81

Oh! Since many of us are packing our hospital bags- a few more tips I got: pack a toothbrush for dad as well as enough snacks and drinks (plus find out what the hospital’s policy is, will he be allowed to go and buy food at the cafeteria etc), pack copies of both parents’ id documents and all medical aid/hospital admin documents needed, in a file.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Foster - It's nice to hear that your baby has moved to the 13th percentile and head down. Also, the apartment sounds great, when can you move in? I bet your anxious to get all settled.

Victoria - thinking of you still xx

Azure & Fern - sleep issues I think it will just be a constant thing until delivery now unfortunately lol. I did convince hubby to buy a foam topper for the spare bed mattress, he slept in it last night and I had a much better sleep ... so hopefully he did too. I think we will be sleeping separate for a couple weeks or until his allergies have gone away (thankfully it's just something we get in the fall). 

Back issues - my back feels fine when I'm at home on weekends, but when at work my back just can't cope. I do administration at a desk for 8 hours during the week and my back just can't take it. Thankfully my work is really supportive and will basically let me do whatever I want. So I'm planning to just work 2-3 days a week until Sept 25th and thankfully we are still on work sharing (government pays days we aren't at work) and I have a couple vacation days left to use... so I'll still be paid for my full week. 

By Sept 25th I'll be just about 37 weeks, so baby could come anytime after that. My doctor said that by 38 weeks she will check me and see if there is anything we could do to naturally speed things along (maybe a stretch/sweep?... never had one). Anyway, my doctor fully supports my decision to try for a VBAC, so hopefully my body remembers how and will go into labour around 38-39 weeks.


----------



## Fern81

Wow Joanna that’s really right around the corner! That’s so nice of your work to accommodate you re your work and back issues.

I had an appointment today just to check if everything is fine after being hospitalized for pain 2 weeks ago. I haven’t had that pain since and she’s concluded that it was most likely muscles/ligaments since I do have a slipped disk in my lower back which happened just before I got pregnant. In any case baby looks fine, he keeps measuring right on the 50th percentile while his brother always measured in the 90th percentile... even now my ds1 is tall for his age and has a large head. My husband is very tall and broad. So this baby seems to be more my size. His nose however keeps looking like my husband’s nose and that’s the ONE physically ugly feature my husband has Lol! I hope for A’s sake he doesn’t inherit it but oh well what will be will be!

6 more weeks until maternity leave, one of which is a holiday week! Oh yes and my baby shower is tomorrow yay!


----------



## JessdueJan

Hope you have a lovely baby shower Fern! xx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Fern - have a lovely baby shower!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Hope you have a lovely time at your shower Fern!


----------



## Catmumof4

Hi all been a while since I popped in!

I can't remember everyone's names I'm so sorry

But to the lady who's waters broke I really hope all is well!! 

Colostrum iv not had any yet thank God I'm really odd I hate the feeling of it. I'm a bottle feeder which I no a lot of you will disagree with but I find it best for me and my situation 

I had my bags all packed but then things happened and its kind of all over the place now lol

Afm we decided last week to move, we wanted to start looking for a house swap and found one almost instantly. Which means swapping my 3 bed for a 5 bed house! I was thinking it would take a while but looking at it ending up around my due date which is really stressing me out. My anxiety is through the roof and I don't think my partner understands even tho he is brilliant he just doesn't get it lol. Also my kids are going back to school Monday. Jasmine and Millie have the same teachers they had last school year but my Isabella starts reception and Evelyn starts nursery. The school aren't too bad but the nursery have gone waaay over the top with covid worrying and my 2 year old is very clingy and I can't take her ìn which again is causing me loads of stress! Just don't know what's to do for the best!! Hope your all well xxx


----------



## victorial8

HI ladies. 

Well, it has been an eventful few days and I now feel a little bit of a fraud in this group as I have a September baby!

Baby Leo arrived very quickly on Wednesday night via emergency c-section at 29+3. He is is NICU and doing very well thankfully but needs support with his breathing via a cpap machine and feeding at the moment which is as expected for how early he is. 
He weighed 3lb 6 1/4oz and is just perfect. Here’s a little pic of him getting a cuddle last night and gripping onto my thumb. 

I hope all you ladies and bumps are doing well. I hope those of you that have just moved/moving it is all going well. Don’t do too much and make sure you try to relax through it. I promise I am reading everyone’s posts and seeing how they are getting on, my brain just isn’t keeping in who said what!


----------



## CC94

victorial8 said:


> HI ladies.
> 
> Well, it has been an eventful few days and I now feel a little bit of a fraud in this group as I have a September baby!
> 
> Baby Leo arrived very quickly on Wednesday night via emergency c-section at 29+3. He is is NICU and doing very well thankfully but needs support with his breathing via a cpap machine and feeding at the moment which is as expected for how early he is.
> He weighed 3lb 6 1/4oz and is just perfect. Here’s a little pic of him getting a cuddle last night and gripping onto my thumb.
> 
> I hope all you ladies and bumps are doing well. I hope those of you that have just moved/moving it is all going well. Don’t do too much and make sure you try to relax through it. I promise I am reading everyone’s posts and seeing how they are getting on, my brain just isn’t keeping in who said what!
> 
> View attachment 1087217

So sweet <3 congratulations :flow: so glad he’s doing well , I hope you are too momma <3


----------



## Catmumof4

Omg congratulations!! Glad you are both doing well. And that's a great weight so early x


----------



## Fern81

Oh wow Victoria I had a feeling:) and am so glad and grateful you are both doing well! Congrats on a healthy September baby Leo!! Sending you both many hugs and good wishes xx

Catmum sorry to hear about your stressful circumstances, I still can’t imagine how it must be to move house while so far along. And a good deal of our group is moving house, what a coincidence. Good luck hun thinking of you.

Afm I had a zoom appointment with my neuropsychiatrist yesterday and it was a good session with getting a lot off my chest; she had a good few suggestions re handling husband and made one adjustment to my meds. But even with the medication I’m on now I can aim to try bf. I’m so happy that I’m getting proper pre and postnatal mental health care this time around. 

I posted yesterday that I had 7 weeks of work left but edited it... its 6 weeks but including our school holiday it’s 2 weeks, then 2 days (Mon-Tues), school closes early on the 23rd, reopens on the 5th of Oct so then only 2 more weeks until maternity leave. I’ve been counting down weeks and days for ages now and am really glad to be getting to the end! 

I got my mystic bell/harmony bell pendant this morning. Pics attached. Now for a full bikini wax (so scared!) and then baby shower at 2PM.


----------



## jellybeanxx

Victoria oh wow! Congratulations on baby Leo, he sounds like a good size! Wishing you a smooth journey and hope he continues going from strength to strength :hugs: take care of yourself and keep us updated if you can!

Cat I’m glad you found a house swap so quickly though I can understand the stress! Will it still be the same school area for the kids? I hope their return to school goes well! My youngest just started school nursery and they’ve been really good about starting them in small groups so we can go in with them. I’ve got a few friends with kids in different schools that haven’t been able to do that and it must be difficult. Kids can be so resilient and good at adapting to different situations though. Hopefully they’ll all settle quickly! 
As for the bottle feeding, you’ve got to do what’s right for you and your circumstances. I work in breastfeeding support and it breaks my heart when women feel like they need to justify how they feed their babies. I think everyone deserves the information and support to make the choices that work best for them. 

Fern that necklace is so pretty! I’m glad your appointment went well and you’ve got support in place. I’ve just had my perinatal psychiatrist appointment as well and I feel better knowing that there’s a plan for if I become unwell again after the baby is born! 

Not much new here! Just getting increasingly big and sore :haha: we’re sorting the nursery today and it’s all coming together. Will be able to get all the baby stuff washed and put away soon. It’s all getting more real. I’m so excited!


----------



## Catmumof4

Fern your necklace is gorgeous! I love the idea the baby gets used to a particular sound good for comfort!

Jelly thank you for the support. Evelyn went in for a brief introduction to the teachers at her nursery today and it went a lot better then I thought it would so I'm happy. In a lot of pain today though! Mid way through 34 weeks and so can't wait for Bonnie to be here now!! Hope all is well xx


----------



## Pineberry

Wow!! Congratulations Victoria. I am so happy that both you and your sweet bubba are doing well. Do continue to update us <3

co, I'm glad to hear that baby is doing so well and has increased in percentile. And aww, he looks so sweet and peaceful in the ultrasound photo!

Fern, hope you've had a fantastic time at your baby shower! and lovely necklace! :flower:

AFM - been taking it really easy ever since I stopped working completely last week. SO had the week off too so we've been chilling, went to the beach on Wednesday but that's it. It's still soo hot here despite it being September, I'm so sick of the heat :wacko:


Also... just found a small amount of blood on the paper after wiping. I'm freaked out now thinking it may be the 'bloody show". I wouldn't mind if baby came now, we're prepared and I'm already 36 weeks, but I'm scared now thinking it may actually be happening for real soon. Braxton Hicks have been more intense lately, and right now my entire uterus feels really achy. Have also had a lot of pelvic and abdominal pains today, feels like bubba is way way down there.


----------



## Catmumof4

Pineberry glad you have had time to rest! I had my bloody shoe with my first ages before going into labour it's just another one of those pregnancy things that 'could' mean it might happen soon. Hope that helps put your mind at ease xx


----------



## Fern81

Pineberry I have no experience with bloody show but it sounds like labour might not be tooooo far in the future but like you said you’re 36 weeks already and prepared and who knows how long he’ll still take :) anxiety before birth is so normal x

Catmum glad things went well at school! I hope once they all get back into a school routine it will take some stress off your shoulders:).

The baby shower was a bit of a letdown. My so-called best friend has started shunning me since I became pregnant and didn’t show yesterday, without sending an apology or a reason. This is the second time since I’ve been pregnant that she just doesn’t show up when we’ve made plans and doesn’t answer her phone etc. I’ve heard of people doing that when you’re pregnant I just never thought it would happen to me. And though it was nice to see my other friends and family it all felt a bit weird to just visit and run due to covid, I didn’t invite a lot of people to start with, there was almost no food (my sister packed individual boxes so that we wouldn’t breathe over/share food platters which is understandable and thoughtful under the circumstances) so people would come, take a box of food and a takeaway coffee, and leave. Which is what we planned due to covid but it felt strange. I kept thinking all afternoon about all the school work that I was falling behind in, stupid. Anyway even though it wasn’t at all like our nice traditional baby showers that we’re used to, it was still wonderful to see my family and friends even if super quickly. I’m also not going to contact my friend again because it just hurts when she ignores me. I get that we’re in different places in our lives (her kids are older and I’m sure she has no interest in infants) but she was so supportive during ivf etc I have no idea what her problem is now. I can’t let it add to my stress, I’ll leave it up to her to communicate if/when she feels like it...


----------



## Fern81

One funny thing- my one friend dropped off my baby bath that she had borrowed for the baby she had had in the meantime. In any case I brought the bath home after the party, ds climbed into it and packed toys into it and after a while said “ok so here is the baby bath but where is the baby SHOWER that you took so long to fetch?” Lol!


----------



## JessdueJan

victorial8 said:


> HI ladies.
> 
> Well, it has been an eventful few days and I now feel a little bit of a fraud in this group as I have a September baby!
> 
> Baby Leo arrived very quickly on Wednesday night via emergency c-section at 29+3. He is is NICU and doing very well thankfully but needs support with his breathing via a cpap machine and feeding at the moment which is as expected for how early he is.
> He weighed 3lb 6 1/4oz and is just perfect. Here’s a little pic of him getting a cuddle last night and gripping onto my thumb.
> 
> I hope all you ladies and bumps are doing well. I hope those of you that have just moved/moving it is all going well. Don’t do too much and make sure you try to relax through it. I promise I am reading everyone’s posts and seeing how they are getting on, my brain just isn’t keeping in who said what!
> 
> View attachment 1087217

Congratulations Victoria. Glad to hear Leo is doing so well, hope you are OK too :) xx


----------



## JessdueJan

@Fern81 so sorry your friend is being like that. Not nice at all and I don't blame you for deciding to not contact her again. You definitely don't need the stress and upset right now, if she doesn't care enough to be there then you're better off without her anyway, focus on those that were there.
Everything is so strange with covid guidelines at the minute but I'm glad you still were able to briefly see friends and family and enjoy it a little. 
Love that your DS was asking where the shower was, bless him, cute!

So I have been given the official diagnosis of gestational diabetes after they had me monitoring my bloods for a few weeks. Consultant has giving me numbers to be working towards for my blood sugar levels and I just can't seem to get down to them :shrug: diabetes midwife is ringing me on Tuesday which I'm pleased about because it's really stressing me out. I've been following diet advice from diabetes UK, cut out the occasional fizzy drinks and sweet snacks I did have and I still just seem to be way over. I'm worried my baby is just going to get huge all of a sudden if I can't get it all under control. I have scan and consultant appointment at 36 weeks to discuss progress and plan of action xx


----------



## co_fostermom

Victoria - CONGRATS!!!! I hope Baby Leo continues to grow and do well.

Catmum - Ugh moving. No fun. Take it easy and little bits at a time. That has seemed to be working for me. And no heavy lifting!

Fern - I'm sorry about the shower letdown and your friend. That is rough. :hugs:

Pine - I literally just had a dream about wiping up blood (spotting). I have no idea if that's your bloody show or not, but I would call your doctor and ask as they would probably be able to give you the best answer. But I'm glad you feel ready for baby!!! SO exciting. 

Jess - I'm sorry about the GD but I'm glad you have a consult with a GD midwife to put your mind at ease.

AFM - 33 weeks today and I have my virtual shower today. It'll be really nice to see people I haven't seen in a really long time, but I am worried that people will get bored. My mom is kind of hosting it and she's done a lot so far to make people feel loved and appreciated, so hopefully that'll be enough.


----------



## Catmumof4

Fern I'm so sorry your friend is treating you like this it's so unfair. And your son sounds so cute!

Feeling fed up with being pregnant now but really looking forward to the kids getting back to school permanently tomorrow yeey xx


----------



## JessdueJan

Hope your virtual shower went well @co_fostermom.
@Catmumof4 so with you there on the fed up front, my kids went back Thursday to school and honestly it is such a relief to have some routine and normality back.

I ended up in pregnancy assessment with reduced movement today. Took baby 55minutes on the monitor to move and have a heart rate acceleration though the heart beat was easy enough to find which was reassuring. Anyway they scanned me to see what was going on and why baby was being so lazy, no clues really but was nice to see baby again and they are measuring a lovely 5lbs 5oz at dead on 35 weeks. Growth is still following the line on the graph nicely, sitting between 25th and 50th centile xx


----------



## Catmumof4

Jess sorry baby gave you a scare today but really glad you got to see and be reassured by the scan. Scary when they are quiet for the day..

Something I wanted to share my 2 year old back in March decided she was going to get the ultimate worst case of separation anxiety iv ever heard of. I can't even sit on the other side of a shut stair gate without her freaking out big time. So she has been sleeping downstairs on the opposite end of the sofa to her dad BUT we have had a bit of a breakthrough she now sleeps in her own bed at the start of the night after just 30 mins of tantrums. Having to bring her into my room through the night due to her anxiety flaring but she now sleeps on a mattress on the floor (trying to get her used to sleeping separate) which in itself is a big step for her. Just wish could have 1 night without the drama.


----------



## co_fostermom

Catmum - yay that is great progress for your little one! One night without drama will come soon!

Jess - I'm sorry you ended up in assessment but I'm glad Baby was just being lazy and is right on target as far as growth.


----------



## Catmumof4

Hi all. Nursery for Evelyn didn't go well apparently she cried on and off the whole time (4hrs) but no-one rang me or anything so I feel a bit guilty. I ended up on the monitor today because Bonnie had a very quiet day and took an hr and half and a quick scan to prove she was ok that was scary! Since leaving she has proven she is fine kicking constantly which even tho it hurts it is so reassuring lol. Hope everyone else is ok!! Xx


----------



## AzureOrchid

Congratulations Victoria!!! Hope both of you are doing well :)


----------



## JessdueJan

@Catmumof4 sorry to hear your little one wasn't keen on nursery and Bonnie was having a lazy day. It's so scary when they decide to give us a fright! Minefelt like the longest 55minutes of my life on that monitor waiting for a movement.
Hopefully Evelyn settles into nursery and new routine quickly over the next few days, don't feel guilty, she will get there and be just fine :) I used to work in a private nursery for 10 years and a lot were unsettled for a few days but soon got used to it and thrived in a matter of weeks xx


----------



## JessdueJan

My feet are swollen, I had low blood pressure on Sunday so I'm not too worried it's because of high blood pressure or anything, I'm assuming it's just because I'm 35 weeks now and my body is fed up :lol:


----------



## Pineberry

co - hope you had a lovely virtual shower :flower:

catmum - ugh, it's so scary when our bubs aren't moving like usual. I'm glad Bonnie is fine! My lil one had one of those quiet days yesterday, but I decided not to worry too much this time. He was making up for it this morning when my insomnia made me wake up at 05:50AM (after getting 2 hours of sleep:?), his little feet were suddenly tickling my ribs non-stop lol.

Jess - noo, sorry about the GD diagnosis! GD sucks massively. [-( Fortunately it's only a couple weeks left. Mine was diagnosed at 13 weeks and now in those final weeks I've come to the point where I'm just so tired of it, and sick of having to feel guilty after a slice of cheesecake. And sorry about the scare with decreased movement!

My feet are swollen too, but somehow only the left foot, not the right one! Weird :lol:


Think the blood on Saturday night wasn't my "bloody show" - no real signs of labour since then - also googled pics of a bloody show and mine didn't look like that at all, there was no mucus, just a regular red blood spot...

After getting over the intial shock and fear of thinking I might be going into labour, I must admit I was then disappointed that it didn't end up being the case :sad1:


I've had tons of pelvic pressure, mild cramps and even what felt like very mild contractions in the last few nights since then. Another small amount of red blood yesterday. So I am hoping labour isn't too far away.

Sleep is getting more and more scarce these days; insomnia + feeling uncomfortable + having to pee every 30 minutes (not exaggerating) + getting woken up by BH contractions when I DO fall asleep... and then my entire body feels sore when I wake up after sleeping for a couple of hours.

Safe to say I'm ready to be done with pregnancy :mrgreen:


----------



## co_fostermom

Pineberry I totally hear you! At the same time as wanting this pregnancy to be done already, I'm in the boat where bubs needs to grow a bit more first so I go back and forth with it. Also wanting him to stay put at least through the end of next week so I can sort of get our new place settled. That being said, I miss sleep, and I bet you do too. Sorry about the contractions and the aches. Try adding some more pillows - I added one last night and it helped a bunch. I would probably add 30 more if I hadn't already packed them. :dohh:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning everyone.

We all sound similar... I'm also feeling the pregnancy insomnia, can't get comfortable anymore and my body hurts in the morning when I get up. I'm also in the same boat where I want baby to stay put for a few more weeks... hoping to make it to 37 weeks, after that i'll be happy to have him. 

Catmum - sorry for nursery didn't go well for Evelyn... hopefully after a few days or weeks it will be fine. My son took several weeks to adjust to daycare when he first started going, it was horrible to leave him screaming but it just took a bit of time.

Quiet babies - I've definitely noticed a sleep and awake time now, especially if I've been busy. He is very quiet in the morning if I'm running about and when I sit down and relax he decides to wake up and move about. I'm not saying that lack of movement is not something to take seriously but noticing this pattern has helped me feel less worried. I've also taken my doctor's advice... count 6 kicks/movements and if the 6 movements take longer than 2 hours then to go get checked out... but I usually feel the 6 movements within 45 minutes or less. Often we are so busy that the movements go unnoticed but they are still happening. 

Victoria - congratulations! I hope everything is still going well. 

Pineberry - I noticed my bloody show with my first baby. It was definitely mostly mucus with a few tints of blood. It also happened about 24 hours before I delivered. I'd mention the blood you've seen to your doctor because they might want to check things out. But your symptoms (mild cramps, increased BH contractions, pressure) all sound like your body is prepping for delivery. 

AFM - I've noticed an increase in BH contractions, not so much the quantity of them but they feel a bit stronger now. I'm also very much nesting... I've been trying to get the house ready for having my Mom stay over when baby comes. The problem with our house is that with 4 people and 2 pets that shed, it's basically a daily cleaning thing. I'm sure the day we go into labour that the house will be less than perfect, but I can't help trying to keep on top of things.


----------



## Fern81

Jess sorry to hear about the GD diagnosis. Any new news about your sugar levels? I’m sure you’ll be fine because you are taking steps to treat it!

Catmum I hope Evelyn settles in quickly x

Omw I’m also hugely swollen:( my feet and ankles are huge and my spring/summer shoes don’t fit! When I work from home I wear slippers! It’s been a little bit of an issue but has become bad since about a week ago. And so uncomfortable. I went to the physiotherapist again for my hips and sciatica but no relief. I won’t go again because it’s so expensive! I literally dream of looking in the mirror and realizing I have no tummy anymore and it’s glorious lol. Then I wake up to pee and can’t get out of bed haha.

Pine- I’ve had lots of slightly bloody wipes and nothing’s come from it ..?? My dr calls it a friable cervix. Despite my secretly hoping your boy will arrive and we’ll have another baby on the group soon, I agree with you and Foster that we want them to stay inside for as long as possible, impatient though we might be.

Who was talking about baby movement? Mine has been super quiet these past 3 days. I’m going to phone my dr a bit later. I phoned the hospital yesterday, they said to monitor and call dr today. Of course I went into a flat spin and started washing everything and packing my hospital bag in between teaching classes; totally wasting time because I have a HUGE load of exams to mark and the marks need to be done urgently. As if A would be able to wear his newborn suits if he was to be born today! But doing something to help me feel a little more in control just helps with the anxiety. Even if it’s packing newborn clothes and a hairbrush. It was terrible being admitted to hospital last time with nothing packed at all.


----------



## Fern81

So I have to go in for fetal monitoring but I’ve put it off until tomorrow... my dr is pissed off at me for not going today but I’ve missed so much work already due to pregnancy appointments and extra monitoring, I can’t cancel classes today... and have just TONNES of work to do... so I’m going tomorrow morning between classes.

ETA: Co_foster I forgot to ask, how was your virtual shower? X


----------



## JessdueJan

I have been put on metformin to treat the GD. It is making me feel so nauseous at the moment but the diabetes nurse has assured me that will wear off in the next day or so. 
I'm due to see my consultant on Tuesday to discuss a plan of action now I'm on this medication xx


----------



## JessdueJan

@Fern81 hope all is well with the fetal monitoring, let us know xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

Jess are you taking the metformin with food? It can help reduce the side effects, don’t take it on an empty stomach! A lot of people find extended release rather than the regular version is easier on the stomach as well. 

Fern I hope the monitoring goes well! 

I’m counting down to my next scan and consultant appointment on Monday. Gutted that I still have to go alone even though they started letting women bring partners to 12 and 20 week scans a couple of months ago. I’m so nervous about it and not having support there is hard!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Fern - I hope the monitoring goes well. 

I've also missed a number of days/hours at work due to appointments... but thankfully my work has been pretty understanding. However, I'm only at work 2 days this week and I still have to run out this afternoon for a doctors appointment.. wish I could get the days I have off to work with appointments but I'll take what I can get. I'm going to get the Whooping Cough vaccine today (should have gone 2 weeks ago but completely forgot to call for an appointment)... but I figure, I'd rather my work be annoyed with me leaving for an hour then for baby to get sick down the road because I didn't go get the vaccination.

Jess - I hope the medication side effects settle down soon. 

Night sweats anyone?? I woke up 3 or 4 times last night with my t-shirt soaked through. I remember night sweats postpartum but not in 3rd trimester before. Even though my bedroom has a nice big overhead fan going and it's not hot in the house, I still seem to wake most nights very sweaty, yuck.


----------



## Flueky88

Joanna no I haven't had any leakage yet. I'd be shocked if i do. I never leak, even once my milk comes in. Well, I did have a small leak with my 1st when she would cry and my boob was out. That's seriously all I've ever had.

I'm glad they are supportive of a VBAC. I will do what's necessary but hoping to avoid a CS.

Fern my South African twin :) that's prett interesting how much we resemble each other.

I've thought about buying one of those necklaces before but never have. Glad you got one and a good price :)

Sorry your shower was a bit of a let down. I hate that your friend is acting like that. Hope she will apologize or confide to you why she's being distant. Also, G's comment about the baby shower 

Co yay for bug's continued growth. How was your shower? Moving?

Victoria thinking of you and baby Leo.

Pine glad it wasn't labor. It is tough, the last month especially. You are getting to close to being considered early term!


AFM closed on our house and we made an offer on some land last night. Waiting for a response. Really hoping we can meet in the middle, but time will tell. 

Work has been busy and increased appts. All is going smoothly though and midwife mentioned I might want to consider a"light" induction due to my fast labors and distance from hospital. Not sure yet. I think I will if I'm group B strep positive but otherwise I think I'll let things pan out naturally. Said if all was well I can be discharged after 24 hours after delivery. So FX!

Anyways, better get back to work.


----------



## Pineberry

Joanna - nightsweats, totally! One of the reasons that nights are so uncomfortable these days :( I already sleep naked and I still wake up hot and sweaty several times a night.

Flueky - that is soo exciting about closing on your house & making an offer on a land! Wish we were already at that point as well! :)

Sooo... Updates!

I had my 36 week scan yesterday - baby boy is fortunately still measuring in the 75th percentile (was slightly afraid he might be in the 90th again), and looking perfect and healthy in every aspect. The ultrasound doc said he's in a very good position for birth, in his final position and VERY far down in my pelvis.

Then I saw my doctor today and he checked my cervix length - 1cm! Which is what it usually is before labour starts. So that was exciting! He said he would be surprised if baby didn't show up within the next 7 days. I'm not dilated yet which disappointed me a little, but doc said that doesn't mean anything and could change quickly.

If baby doesn't come next week, I have an appointment with doc at 21st of September (would be 38+2 by then) where he'll do a membrane sweep to get labor going! He said it'll most likely work since my body + cervix seem to be ready. He also said that they don't let women go beyond 39 weeks at their hospital at the moment due to covid.

It's so crazy, exciting and surreal to know that he'll likely be here by next week, and even if not, that he'll be here after I get my membrane sweep on the 21st - eleven days! Holy shit. This is nuts :)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Pine berry - OMG your so close! I’m so excited for you... 11 days seems so soon! I can’t wait to start seeing all the birth announcements rolling in. My doctor said she’d do a sweep around 38 weeks too, I’m just hoping I make it another week... my daughter born at 36 weeks was perfect, just skinny. So I’m happy to make it to 36 weeks. 

Flueky - good luck on the house closings. I’ll be getting the Group B strep test next week... I had it with my 2nd pregnancy... and hoping I don’t have it again. It just makes for more inconvenience, especially considering I’m a VBAC so I’ve already got to get to the hospital right as labour starts. Let’s hope we both have good labour’s that aren’t too quick but not long either lol.


----------



## Fern81

I’m not going for the monitoring anymore, he has been very busy ever since I lay down for the ultrasound yesterday. If it was an emergency I wouldn’t have cared about missing school but I had a feeling everything was OK, it’s not like I stopped feeling him completely he was just quiet. But if anything changes I’m definitely going in!

Oh wow Pineberry that’s soon!! Enjoy your last few days, breathe, relax :)

Flueky good luck on your house deals!!

Joanna I had night sweats in the first tri but it’s only turning into spring now so the nights have still been comfortable. We’ll see how soon it starts getting hotter!

Off to work/online class, I’m super lazy today lol...


----------



## JessdueJan

How exciting @Pineberry!!

Looking forward to seeing all the birth announcements when they start. We are all getting so close now xx


----------



## co_fostermom

Jess - definitely take the metformin with food, have your doctor start you at a lower dose and work your way up and then avoid dairy, specifically milk. I had to be on metformin a while back and I had a very difficult time tolerating it at the higher dose, but once I stopped drinking milk and switched to nut milks (I like coconut), it got way better. But then I stopped taking metformin before I got to the full dose I would have needed, so there is that. I'm sorry it's making you feel sick. 

Pine - OMGEE! SO exciting. Take all the naps you can get and put your feet up. Read a good book (even if you've read it before) and enjoy this special time before your LO arrives!

Not sure who mentioned nightsweats but YES. UGH!

Fern - the shower went really well. I got to see a lot of people I haven't seen in over a decade so I guess the pandemic was good for at least that. 

AFM - today is move day! Tomorrow is the bigger move day with a trailer and all our furniture but DH and I are moving small stuff today and he's going to be painting two walls at the new place to brighten it up a bit. 

Bug has been moving around A LOT and is completely in my right side which is super uncomfortable and unexpected. But, my uterus only formed on the right side and leans that way when it's empty, so I guess I should have expected that. It's just weird carrying a baby in my side instead of my front. And I think he's been trying to bend in half because he keeps pressing his bum into my side which is really uncomfortable. All that being said, I like it lol. Well, at least, I like knowing that he's active and moving around (or trying to move around) and it makes me wonder what kind of sleeper he's going to be because he's always trying to bend.


----------



## AzureOrchid

@Fern81 I HIGHLY recommend getting compression socks for swelling. I got some a couple of weeks ago and cannot imagine life without them. They’re an absolute life saver with swelling as I was suffering in such a bad way. I live in them during the day and then remove for bed. Doesn’t help with the swollen hands, which is always fun, but at least walking doesn’t become impossible.

@Pineberry that’s so exciting!!! I hope everything goes well for you :)

I had some “fun” yesterday at the hospital. I had been pretty backed up in the plumbing department and hadn’t had a proper BM in almost two weeks. Laxatives and suppositories weren’t even helping and it got to the point of absolute agony, sweats, nausea, etc. After attempts to get in touch with a doctor, we were advised to go to ER. After about three hours there and the doctor trying to brush me off with some RestoraLax crap and “see if it helps in a few days” (yeah, right), we found out that my OB was actually on call in Labour and Delivery at that time. He had me sent up to L&D right away. He was pretty pissed the ER didn’t just send me up there immediately. 

As much as I did not want to be there, it was nice getting to see the L&D floor since the hospital has cancelled all the tours due to COVID. They set me up with the heart rate and contraction monitor right away and wasn’t too long before my OB was able to check me out. Probably TMI but after manually removing some ‘stuff’ (yes, you read that right.. it was not fun and I do not envy his job at all!), and running some vaginal swab test to see if I was at risk for labour in the next two weeks, I got to experience the joy of an enema. Almost felt like a practice run of what’s to come in ~8ish weeks lol! But what a relief that was. My fiancé was an absolute pro with everything and took such great care of me. Definitely helps put my mind at a little bit of ease for delivery, though the sounds of others that I heard while waiting around in L&D didn't help lol 

Fortunately, baby is all good and so am I now. Baby was dancing around the entire day and we got a video of him hiccuping on the heart monitor - so cute! On some lactulose for now and hoping I’ll be feeling a bit better (stomach has not been very happy since yesterday but at least the cramps from hell are gone) for my shower tomorrow. I completely blame the additional iron I’ve had to take as I haven’t had any problems with this since the first trimester and have been doing so much to combat it. Only change has been the addition of iron. Hopefully it doesn’t come back again to that degree. Talk about a pain in the butt! 

Hope everyone is doing well and enjoying the cooler weather! At least it’s a bit cooler here and it is definitely welcome.


----------



## co_fostermom

Azure that sounds miserable! But your sense of humor about it is awesome. I hope you get to feeling better super quick!


----------



## Fern81

Co_foster I’m glad to hear you enjoyed your shower!! That was one great thing about mine as well- seeing my friends again even though it was a bit “covid-akward”. How is the move going? 

Azure thanks for the advice! I’m going to the pharmacy quickly tomorrow to look at bottles and pacifiers and a microwave sterilizer... while I’m there I’ll ask around for compression socks. I’ve had to pack away my cute summer teacher shoes! And it’s starting to get sore, tingly etc (hands and arms too). The things we put up with for our lovely little babies right :)

I lol’ed so hard at your butt story. If your oh can deal with that he can obviously deal with anything. You have a winner right there!! Hope your poor tummy doesn’t act up again xx

I’m done with a section of my marking/grading papers... well I’m done with the marks for all grades except the final year students, they are writing preparatory exams before the year-end exams which will be during November. Each milestone brings me closer to finishing up this covid-teaching madness and closer to maternity leave! 17 teaching days left! Also- my ds climbs into my bed on Saturdays and Sunday mornings and we cuddle for hours before getting up... if A waits until 40 weeks to be born I have only 7 lazy weekend mornings left with ds1! :( glad and sad at the same time. We’ll have to figure out a new normal.


----------



## Fern81

I’m rambling a bit but guess what my hospital bag is basically packed lol. Including snacks! Before 33 weeks!! 
Found out our hospital has changed partner policy. The birth partner doesn’t need to have a covid test done anymore. All meals for both are provided by the hospital but the cafeteria is still closed so we’re taking snacks. And then the birth partner is allowed to visit daily between 3-4. Unfortunately it has to be the same person so I can’t choose my sister as birth partner and then have my husband visit afterwards. I’m hoping it changes/becomes more lenient again before A’s arrival but it’s already a lot better than it used to be!

What’s everyone else’s hospital/birth center partner policy atm?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Fern - my hospital is allowing us to have 1 birth partner (in my case it’ll be my husband). Originally our birth partner could only come and not leave, if they leave then they can’t come back until I check out. Now, birth partners can come and go during my stay, which is good since he’s currently a student and we don’t want him missing too many classes. We can’t have any other visitors and we must wear a mask.

Speaking of masks, I’ll have to labour in a mask! Not sure how I feel about that given most of labour is deep breathing but I’ve purchased some light weight masks to try. 

35 weeks today! (My ticker is off by a day). Next week I officially hit 9 months... and my daughter was born at 36+1, so it’s getting so close! People keep asking, when am I due... officially at 40 weeks is Oct 17th, but I highly doubt I’ll make it past 38, since neither of my pregnancies have made it past 38. Haha... I bet this one will keep me waiting though lol.


----------



## Fern81

Omw Joanna labour in a mask!? That’s insane! I guess the inconvenience of us having to test for covid every 10 days after 38 weeks will have its perks... you get placed into the green zone (test negative). orange zone (no test done) or red zone (test positive and all staff wearing intense protective gear) in the hospital... definitely no labour with a mask! Even when I was admitted the other day and in the orange zone (waiting for test results) I didn’t have to wear a mask. I REALLY hope they change your policy!!

And wow just a few weeks left, I also can’t wait for the babies to start being born :)

I went and bought a lot of additional baby stuff today... I did get a few gift vouchers at my shower & needed comfy shoes so I couldn’t pass up the opportunity while in the mall. Bought all the feeding supplies I still needed (8 newborn bottles, 2x 3mo + bottles, 5 pacifiers, microwave sterilizer, one tin newborn formula just in case; luckily I have lots of breast pumps already) as well as a few newborn to 3-6 mo clothes. Now I have enough newborn clothes, I think. I also got stretchy ballerina pumps that actually fit my puffy feet! Yay for retail therapy!


----------



## JessdueJan

Labouring in a mask is crazy, I really feel for you joanna!

So far our hospital policy is one birth partner who can arrive once you are 4cm dilated. Then they can visit for one hour per day if you stay on the ward post labour xx


----------



## AzureOrchid

Yikes, Joanna, you have to wear a mask?! That’s crazy! Even when I was just dealing with my little issue the other day they were very willing to let me remove my mask and didn’t care much if I didn’t have it on most of the time in the room there.

I think things are getting a bit more lax here with visitors but hoping to confirm everything with my next OB visit. Last I checked in with him, he told me that partners were allowed to stay for labour and could only stay with you afterwards if you had a fully private room.

Hopefully you don’t have to wait too long, Joanna :)

Aww Fern, that’s great that you got all that stuff! And Yay for comfy shoes!!

Feeling much better after the whole ordeal the other day. Just in time for the baby shower yesterday, which was lovely! The support and love from everyone was great and we received so many great gifts. I’ve been holding out on buying things until the shower so I’m glad and also a bit panicked that it’s over because now it’s time to start really buying things for the baby. With the move coming up in a couple of weeks, we’re hesitant to buy too many things to add to the moving load but I don’t want to leave it until the last minute and run the risk of him arriving early and us not being ready! Time to get shopping! :)

Oh! And I decided I'm going to push my mat leave up a couple of days so this will make my last week of work this week before I take on 2 weeks of vacation and lead into mat leave. Yay!! 

Hope all of you ladies had a great weekend!


----------



## JessdueJan

@AzureOrchid glad you had a lovely baby shower! Enjoy your last week of work... Exciting times!! xx


----------



## Catmumof4

Hi all! Sorry I can't remember what everyone said 

Night sweats are seriously the worst!!

The poop story made me laugh but in reality I bet it was awful glad you and fiancee took it like champs!

Afm I have been in hospital for 3 days due to Bonnie not moving. Was really scary only felt 4 movements in 24 hrs on fri! Had a scan today and she's come down from the 90th percentile to the 70th but measuring at 40 weeks and 7lb 1oz already. They said there's a 400g difference they allow either side of that but she is still measuring big even with that allowance! Seriously scared about shoulder distocia (sorry for the spelling). I was going to go for a section but my due date is the 14th Oct and if I have a section will be 39 weeks so the 7th oct and estimated due date for moving is the 12th of Oct!! So I don't know what to do?!!? Very confused!! Oh and Evelyn still hates nursery and still cries every time x


----------



## Flueky88

Pine OMG so excited to be having another baby born soon :) things sound favorable so FX

Joanna fx your negative for group b strep this time. I was negative with my 2nd and didn't make it far enough to be tested with my 1st. I'm definitely hoping it's negative for me as I feel it's best to let your body decide unless it's too early. Ugh I might request a sweep at 39 weeks though.

Fern I 2nd compression stockings. I'm waiting until it cools down before wearing mine again. So glad baby boy became more active.

Co how did the move go? I'm glad to say I'll never move while pregnant again lol

Azure so sorry you had to go to the hospital. I take a stool softener daily and it keeps things regular for me.


----------



## JessdueJan

Eurgh... Heartburn and anxiety got me sat up at 4am watching pointless TV :(

Baby was a monkey again today and I ended up in preg assessment with reduced movement. Took over an hour to meet the criteria to come off the ctg trace monitor. 
I have appointment with consultant tomorrow but I think its a phone appointment only due to a spike in cases in my area and it's stressing me because that means she won't see the notes from my trips to pregnancy assessment and be able to discuss them in detail with me. I'm hoping I can ring and speak to somebody first thing in morning and request a face to face one if I explain how anxious I am.

I have a scan at lunchtime tomorrow too to check fluid levels and cord blood flow. 

I'm hoping tiredness is contributing to the fact I'm an absolute emotional wreck right at this moment and things won't seem as bad in the morning xx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Mask at labour - I'm hoping I can take it off during the pushing phase but we will see. Perhaps when no doctors or nurses are in the room we can take the masks off... I can't imagine sleeping in it too :shock:

Catmum - I hope things are going well in hospital. Surely if Bonnie is measuring 40 weeks already they won't let you go much longer? 

Azure - I'm glad your feeling better now. I seem to go through phases during this pregnancy when I'm nice and regular and then go almost 4-5 days without being able to go. Must be a combination of what I'm eating and hormone fluctuations. Fingers crossed it doesn't happen to you again.

Jess - Hopefully your assessment and scan goes well today. 

AFM - I think baby might have moved out of head down last night... he was a right wiggle monster last night while I was trying to sleep and his movements felt different then usual. If he did flip, hopefully he's flipped back head down again. My doctor will be monitoring baby's position before and during labour to make sure I don't have another breach baby, otherwise VBAC option is off the table. But at 35+3 weeks he's hopefully got some time to flip back down.


----------



## Fern81

Jess- sorry that baby is causing you anxiety:( I’m glad everything seems to be ok so far, hope the blood flow etc measures fine and that you get a face-to-face consult; can they perhaps scan and email your results to your caregiver? Or share it somehow? Keep us updated!

Joanna if I were you I’d rip off the mask if it gets to be too much and let them just *try to put it back on me lol. Hope baby turns head down!

Mine is definitely head down with feet top left. He’s facing forward though. Lying EXACTLY like ds1 did which caused me to have trouble progressing in labour (before being induced) because he didn’t put the correct pressure on my cervix... or something. I hope he turns and faces backwards and comes down nicely. He still has lots of time.

Catmum you haven’t had it easy during this pregnancy for sure!! Wow what a dilemma with your due date and date to move being on top of each other! Will they do a cs earlier than 39 weeks at all?

Azure- glad you’re feeling better!

I’m having a difficult day emotionally, anxiety is eating me up and I’m exhausted. It’s hectic at school due to me now having to try do do as much work as possible before I leave- other teachers get to keep teaching and doing revision until November but whenever I ask about a substitute teacher to do the same for my learners then I get straight out ignored!! My learners are going to get the WORST marks... I’m assuming there is NO sub teacher coming... I’m just fed up with the stress of the year, really it’s been terrible.

BH- so sore and so frequent these days! I won’t be surprised if at my 35 week checkup my cervix is shortened or something already! Anyone else struggling with bh?? Pineberry I know you are!

Compression socks- couldn’t find any over the weekend but it’s getting really hot with temps rising up to 30 deg C (and still only spring) which I’m happy about but I’m starting to wonder whether socks will work in this heat. I think I’ll borrow my mom’s instead of buying, in case I find I can’t use them.

Anyone else who have done/are planning on doing a scent-free birth? I did last time (wash and moisturize only with unscented products including hair products & roll-on) so baby isn’t overwhelmed and can smell my skin. Also- everything that touches me or baby is washed in baby laundry detergent and then rinsed twice to get rid of as much product as possible, including my linen etc. And I will do so this time as well. Is it common or weird? I guess I’m used to being careful about perfumed products after 2x ivf; my clinics expected me to be scent-free/no perfumes during egg collection and embryo placement so I kinda associate no perfumes with baby going in and coming out I guess.


----------



## Flueky88

Catmum and Jess sorry for all the stress. 

Joanna I don't think I could labor with a mask on. I mean I could for a minute or so when a worker is in the room but no way during pushing.

Sorry ladies, I had written a post earlier yesterday but didn't save all I'd typed up. 

AFM we are under contract with the land we put an offer on. Also, saw a pelvic floor therapist yesterday. They recommended I wear a support belt so found mine last night. Helping a ton already. My muscles are tight so she wants me to focus on trying to relax my muscles instead of kegels at this point. 

Baby E seems to be pretty active so no worries there. So happy that I only have 2 months left now. It's going to be a long 2 months though.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Fern - BH contractions... yes I've got loads of them. They haven't picked up in numbers (I get half a dozen a day) but the intensity of them has changed. They are certainly stronger in the last 2 weeks. And I've also noticed then when my bladder is full it seems to trigger an intense BH contraction if pushed on. Not sure why but it happens occasionally. 

Flueky - I always forget about kegels! I should be doing them because after my first was born I couldn't void my bladder for a few days ... I guess everything was swollen and the feeling was lost. I wasn't accidentally peeing but my body was holding everything in. So I had to have a catheter inserted several times to empty my bladder... which was very painful! Oh the joys of childbirth lol. I'll try to remember to do some kegels now!


----------



## Flueky88

Fern I've been having BH or irregular contractions here and there. I expect to dilate partially before labor starts. I think I was 3cm and 80% or fully effaced at my 39 week appt with my 2nd. 

I never wear perfume but do use scented products so will continue to use. I don't think it's strange how you feel though.

Joanna, yes, I thankfully could pee after my 1st but I did have some incontinence before sitting on commode for a week or two after her. No issues after my 2nd. I just got to the point where I'd sneeze and doing a kegel wouldn't stop any leakage or urine. I think my muscles are wore out having babies so quickly.


----------



## Catmumof4

Hi all hope your all well.

Bh suck big time I'm really feeling them this time round, whether it's because my body has had too much practice or the fibromyalgia pain makes it seem worse I don't know but iv decided they suck lol

My pelvic floor is also a bit of a joke. When iv had Bonnie and recovered for a bit I will finally suck up the courage to go Drs about it because it's really bad these days..

Thank you for your concern ladies nice to feel like I can vent, i do need your opinions though....

So I have the vbac vs c section debate going on and no-one is able to help me decide so far. With the move date being on too of my due date if I have a section that will b about 38-39 weeks and give me a couple weeks to get back on my feet but won t b 100%. With natural labour it wipes me out because of the chronic fatigue part of the fibromyalgia and with her being a lot bigger that leaves me open to things like an epistonomy and shoulder distocia sorry for the spellings lol and forceps so I could be recovering from that.... I just don't know what to do and it's really starting to get me down. I have my appointment at 10am Mon to tell them what I want and I literally have no idea. Please please please give me some advice or insight.. xxx


----------



## Catmumof4

P.s 36 weeks tomorrow!!! Massive milestone !!


----------



## Fern81

Flueky are you wearing a pelvic support band or one of those that support your tummy?

Catmum that’s a really tough one. Does your medical team have any advice for you? Idk what to tell you... honestly if it was me personally and I was so stressed out by the thought of vbac under the circumstances, I’d go for the repeat cs. Will you have enough help when you guys are moving house? Thinking of you hun, it sounds really, really tough. Xxx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Catmum - that’s a tough decision. I remember my csection took me about 2 weeks to feel mostly myself (although 6-8 weeks to feel mostly recovered). How long will the exhaustion and fibromyalgia would it take for you to recover after a VBAC? Recovery is what I keep in mind. However if shoulder distocia is the main issue with the VBAC I’d be leaning towards the csection. 

I’m still hoping for my VBAC but it depends on if my baby is head down this time and also that my body goes into labour naturally. I can’t be induced. So many things to think about with delivery. I hope you make the right decision for you.


----------



## Catmumof4

Thank you ladies for the replies it's such a hard situation to plan for. I think I'm leaning more toward section but I have no idea. 4 days to make up my mind and I just cant! I'm so stressed out!!

Joanna I really hope u get your vbac xx


----------



## Pineberry

Fern81 said:


> BH- so sore and so frequent these days! I won’t be surprised if at my 35 week checkup my cervix is shortened or something already! Anyone else struggling with bh?? Pineberry I know you are!

Yes, I'm totally in the the same boat! I've been super sore lately (despite having been relatively active throughout my pregnancy, to the gym until 35 weeks, and talking walks every day) and TONS of BH contractions - well I've had them for a long time, think it started around 22 weeks, but those last few weeks they've been inteeeense and one day I counted them with an app... Had 52 BH contractions in one day lol!!

I've done some third trimester stretches/yoga I found on youtube and I must say that my soreness has decreased a little since doing that!

About unscented birth - never heard of that before, but now reading about it it makes a lot of sense! I may pick up some unscented deo/body wash etc. when I'm at the store next time, as it does make sense that that would be better for the baby.
*
@CatMum* - sorry you're having to make such a tough call. :( I really dont have any super useful advice to offer unfortunately, especially since I'm a first time mom and can't speak from experience at all. Since your bub is measuring so large still, I'd perhaps lean toward the cs just to eliminate the risk of shoulder dystocia and such.

*@AzureOrchid* - Aww so glad you had a lovely shower and got tons of awesome stuff! Also, have fun with the baby shopping - I admire the fact you were patient for that long! I started buying things at 13 weeks hahah :lol: no self-control. And good on you starting maternity leave earlier. I stopped working 3 weeks ago and it’s been the best decision ever!



Fern81 said:


> What’s everyone else’s hospital/birth center partner policy atm?

It’s soo different from hospital to hospital here in Lisbon, but the one I’ll give birth at we’ll both have to do a covid test once we arrive at urgent care to be admitted to L&D. My partner’s test results will take about 2 hours during which he won’t be allowed upstairs with me (hope baby doesn’t come super fast & he misses the birth, ahh!).

Of course only if the covid test is negative, he’ll be allowed to the birth and into our private room and not permitted to leave the hospital until we’re discharged.

__

AFM - no real progress yet, but I’ve had slightly increased red spotting yesterday, as well as mild lower back pain. And, period-type cramps the last two nights and mornings. All of which sounds like labor is coming soon, but I just want it to start already especially since bub is on the larger side!

This morning and yesterday morning I could have sworn that I had mild contractions! They felt slightly painful, not like BH. But they always stop once I get up from bed so that’s been disappointing. Would really like to go into labour naturally before the membrane sweep that is scheduled for Monday.

Also, sorry for the lack of activity here! Pregnancy insomnia has hit me soo hard these past couple weeks, I am barely sleeping these days and just feel utterly tired & drained the majority of the day, which results in me not wanting/ feeling able to type out long responses. I do read everybody’s posts and updates though <3

Based on my symptoms I do feel like labor is close, will definitely let ya guys know once things are happening for real. Latest Monday anyway!


----------



## Flueky88

Cat, I would probably lean towards a CS but would you consider an induction? Regardless, you shouldn't be moving anything after a couple weeks postpartum. I'm sure you know this and I know us moms do what we have to o sometime but you don't need to do that kind of strenuous activity so close postpartum.

Fern it's a pelvic support band. You wear it just under your hip bone. It helps support my bump though so it relieves some of the pressure. I also have a postpartum support garment, I used it a few times after dd2.

Joanna really hoping you get your VBAC :)

Pine, I've been waiting to hear your birth announcement lol. I don't think itll be much longer. As far as a membrane sweep, I had one with my 2nd and it wasn't bad at all. It was mildly uncomfortable but not bad. I have never been bothered by cervix checks either though.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Pine - it does sound like your body is gearing up for labour. I remember with my first that for about 12 hours before I went into "active labour/when my water broke" I was having this pain that I described as an elastic band tightening through my uterus and cervix. I didn't realize it was early labour at the time though. 

52 BH contractions in one day?! I guess if I counted mine I might be having more than I think, but I was thinking around a dozen a day. Intensity of them have certainly increased though. I might actually count them tomorrow to do a comparison. 

AFM - had a check up yesterday and got a swab for Group B Strep. I'll get the results on Monday and we will also be doing an ultrasound to check if baby is head down. I assume my following appointment (between 37-38 weeks) we might be doing the first stretch & sweep if baby is in the right position of course. 

I was also told that because of COVID they are inducing people at 39 weeks or booking ultrasounds... so since they won't induce me due to being a VBAC that if I don't go into labour naturally by 39 weeks I'll probably get booked in for a c-section. I'm not going to worry about this because they are out of my control... my ultimate goal is a healthy mom and baby so I will accept which ever way this baby is delivered.


----------



## Fern81

Pineberry sounds like a few days at most...!!! Wait, do you mean that if your partner has a positive test he won’t be allowed at the birth??

Flueky I do have a pregnancy bump support band... it sounds a bit similar but it’s around the lower part of my bump though not my hips. It’s been lying in the cupboard but you’re making me think about trying it to relieve some pain.

Joanna- fab attitude about the birth, we can only do só much planning right! 

Azure I still wanted to say I’m glad you enjoyed your shower!

I had a chat with my husband regarding maternity leave and he basically said he doesn’t care if I take leave 2 weeks earlier in other words not return to school after the holiday. I’ll be 36 weeks then. I’m very tempted but it’s a few thousand Rands’ pay that I won’t be getting if I miss those 2 weeks. I don’t know if I mentioned it on here but the financial manager at my school has finally let me know that I won’t be getting any maternity leave pay. I will have to claim unemployment and hope it pays out (our governmental unemployment insurance fund, toward which we all have to pay a compulsory amount each month, like tax, completely fell apart during covid lockdown and stopped paying out to people with legitimate claims so I’m not expecting anything). Soooo we’ll see but the opportunity is there for me to quit a bit earlier. I had a horrible sickly day yesterday but today was fine again. I’ll just have to wait and see how my body copes by then.


----------



## Fern81

Our holiday and my major nesting week starts next Wednesday! Yay!


----------



## Pineberry

Flueky88 said:


> Pine, I've been waiting to hear your birth announcement lol. I don't think itll be much longer. As far as a membrane sweep, I had one with my 2nd and it wasn't bad at all. It was mildly uncomfortable but not bad. I have never been bothered by cervix checks either though.

That's good to hear it wasn't uncomfortable! Though I dont think i'd mind if it was- I was ecstatic when my doc offered to do it at all :) I dont like the idea of an unnatural induction (by being given hormones) so a membrane sweep sounds perfect. Just hope it works, but my doc is optimistic!



Joannaxoxo said:


> I was also told that because of COVID they are inducing people at 39 weeks or booking ultrasounds... so since they won't induce me due to being a VBAC that if I don't go into labour naturally by 39 weeks I'll probably get booked in for a c-section. I'm not going to worry about this because they are out of my control... my ultimate goal is a healthy mom and baby so I will accept which ever way this baby is delivered.

My hospital does the same! Not letting women go past 39 weeks due to covid. Not sure what the correlation is, but interesting. Also, really good/healthy attitude that you have about birth :) it's true, as long as our bubs are healthy it doesn't really matter how they came out.



Fern81 said:


> Pineberry sounds like a few days at most...!!! Wait, do you mean that if your partner has a positive test he won’t be allowed at the birth??

Noo haha - I meant only with a negative test result (not having covid) he’ll be able to be with me during the birth  

Sorry about the situation with work, that’s terrible you won’t be getting any pay during maternity leave. I think that’s incredibly inhumane.. being supported financially after birth should be a given everywhere. If you somehow can hold out a little more I’d probably do it if it meant having that extra bit of financial gain, but not if you’re struggling physically and emotionally/ mentally... Being healthy is more important, both for you and your bub. I’m glad you’ll be on holiday soon :)


----------



## JessdueJan

Happy Friday ladies! Hope you're all well!
@Pineberry you do sound like you're headed in the right direction for labour. Fingers crossed the sweep sets you off, stay as active as possible after it and you should be good to go.
I am allowed two sweeps from 38 weeks onwards so counting down the days now, haha! Xx


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all, pine sounds so exciting and must be nearly time! Sweeps have never hurt me so I hope you get started with that

Fern what a crap situation not to be paid. Is your husband still working? Enough to support u all? I really hope he is. Yey for holiday soon!

So iv decided I'm just going to go with the flow. If my consultant will only offer induction at 37 weeks and not a section then I will take that lol and if she offers either I will go through the pros and cons with her. I hope it's my actual consultant iv only seen her once she always seems to be off and her replacement doesn't like me bleurgh that would NOT be a conversation I want to be part of x


----------



## Fern81

Catmum, if that decision puts you at ease the most then it’s definitely the best one! I hope everything comes together perfectly for you.

Pineberry I’m on labour watch for you lol.

Jess I keep forgetting that you’re also almost due. Almost sweep time!

Yes it sucks that I won’t get mat leave pay and most likely no unemployment insurance pay either... luckily my husband is working again although not at full capacity. A lot of their sport academy’s income is dependent on school coaching but all school sport has been suspended until 2021 so they get an income solely from people who want private coaching. But he’s lucky though, my son’s poor swimming coach had to close her company due to being closed for 6 months during Covid lockdown (they physically hold the babies & toddlers during swimming lessons and obviously couldn’t do that until now; we’re on level 1 as from Sunday, but its too late for them). I’m so sad for them!
So yeah Idk what I’m going to do after the school holiday, it’s just 2 weeks but we’ll see. On the days that I take my pain tablets I feel mostly ok but I can’t take them for too long... tramadol... I don’t want A to have withdrawals or anything and dr only prescribed them for a month.

I have to see my mil tomorrow <ugly cry>. It’s my bil’s daughter’s christening (the only one out of them all who is not a drug addict). I’m not a christian anymore and we don’t attend church or believe in christening & stuff but I’m willing to sit through it to support them but I DEARLY WISH I didn’t have to be in the same space as that woman!!! Omw ladies I’ll update you all lol I’m just going to smile politely and keep my distance. We even have to be there very early for family photos oh the horror! Husband’s mean streak has been out for the past 2 days he’s even been screaming at our son over nothing so it’s all building up aaarrgghhh!


----------



## Fern81

And to end my posts for the day on a positive note and not dwell too much on other people’s mentality - we’re just now having our first summer rain and we had such a lovely kids’ birthday party today :)


----------



## AzureOrchid

Glad you got your birth plan sorted out, Catmum! That was a tough scenario. Hope it all goes well :) 

Hope everything is okay for you, too, Jess! That sounds so stressful. 

I have no idea what direction my guy is right now. I swear he’s just all over the place and was even diagonal in there the other day (felt movement in opposite corners at the same time lol). 

That sounds so frustrating with work, Fern. They should be helping out! As far as the socks in the heat - they do have some toeless options that are handy and they helped me immensely since the heat made me swell even worse. I would even rock the socks and sandals to go places so I could at least keep walking. Also, can’t believe they’re not paying you now. Hope everything works out with the government pay. I’m all for taking off earlier - I already feel a weight lifted off after my last day yesterday.

Flueky I heard a good one the other day - you’re pregnant for 7 months and 2 years lol! 

Awww Pineberry, sounds like you’re so close!! So exciting!!! 

AFM I’m finally done work (yay!) and just got a huge shopping spree in today for the baby. My team at work was amazing and they all pooled together to give us a nice little cash gift for the baby (rather than trying to buy us something we didn’t necessarily want.) Picked up a ton of things and slowly starting to feel a little bit more prepared. Picked out paint colours and finally all set to start once we get keys to the new house on Thursday. Woohoo! I’m excited to bring all the baby things over in advance of our move so I can open everything and play with them while the guys deal with painting. :) 

7 weeks and 1 day to go! I am starting to miss my old body and being able to do things like get up off furniture or put my shoes on. Reading some of the posts here about peeing after birth, along with some of the books I’ve been reading lately, I’m sure there are lots more fun things in store before getting anywhere near back to normal lol! 

With that, I’ll leave a little bumpie pic from yesterday. Some of my maternity shirts are starting to pop up at the bottom now! Thank goodness for bump covering pants. I feel like I'm going to fall over if he keeps getting any bigger! 

Hope everyone has a great weekend :)


----------



## Catmumof4

Hi all 3am here and feeling pooo! 

Fern I'm so sorry your penis of a husband has let that side out again and hoping the christening didn't suck too bad!! 

Azure I am with u on wanting my body back, with Bonnie measuring so big (40+ weeks) I find my center of gravity is totally out so losing my balance a lot and misjudging doorways it's been a bit of a nightmare

So ready for it to be over now. Consultant Monday very nervous she will want me to go until 39/40 weeks. Not sure I can with this amount of pain anyway will stop rambling hope u all have a gr8 weekend xx


----------



## Fern81

Catmum awake at 3AM poor you! Hun just basically 2 weeks max left for you, shame that you are in so much pain. 

Azure I adore your bump! Glad for your sake that you’re done with work and can focus on your new nursery etc. I agree it’s so nice to get cash or a gift voucher as a gift. I got a little bit at my baby shower too, so sweet of everyone, and used it to buy all A’s feeding supplies (bottles etc) and some newborn up till 6 months clothing. It’s exciting! Enjoy!

I basically have everything I need for the newborn stage except enough nappies. Geez nappies are expensive these days! I want to stock up on a few more packs. I’m also going to order freezer meals next week as I also got some money specifically for that purpose at my shower. So thoughtful! And I gave away my baby swing and overhead mobile for when he’s lying on his playmat so I might invest in those when he’s a teeny bit older. 

Anyway the christening was tolerable, I managed to speak the minimum with mil. There is a lunch afterward (as we speak) but luckily we skipped that and are on our way home. Phew.


----------



## JessdueJan

Glad the christening wasn't too bad @Fern81.

37 weeks exactly today and I just don't feel OK. I can't tell you what's wrong with me, I feel like I'm having a rush of adrenaline one minute, then I go all shaky. I'm on the verge of tears constantly and I don't know why. Just burst into tears because OH asked me what's wrong and I don't know. Well actually I don't think there's anything wrong, I just need to tell my emotions that xx


----------



## Catmumof4

Fern so glad the christening went Well! Thank God u didn't have to sit through the rest hope the hubby wasn't too awful!

Jess bless you I no how you feel my emotions are literally all over the place atm! Nearly at the end now tho!!

Afm if kind of got used to not feeling movements but when I went to the loo earlier there was a little blood on the tissue. I freaked and got to hospital in record time. Bonnies ctg trace was fine and no more signs of blood. They wanted to keep me in but I just couldn't face it again so I'm home in bed keeping an eye on things. I have a scan at 10.30 in the morning Nd consultant at 11 in praying that she will induce me at 37 weeks (will b on Wed) I just can't take any more the fear as she isn't moving. The constant in and out of hospital and the fibromyalgia pain makes it unbearable. I'm so done i just keep crying !! X


----------



## JessdueJan

Good luck for tomorrow @Catmumof4. I hope they agree to induce you as soon as is possible, I'll keep everything crossed for you.

I also have a scan tomorrow, they just want to check baby's size I think as my blood sugars have catapulted out of range again for no real reason xx


----------



## Catmumof4

Thank you jess I hope so too lol. Could your sugars be the reason you feel shaky? Might be worth speaking to someone hope your scan goes well xx


----------



## JessdueJan

I mentioned it today on phone to pregnancy assessment that I didn't know if high sugars might be making me shaky and they just sort of said "hmm maybe, we will scan tomorrow". I wasn't left feeling very reassured but I'm hoping scan tomorrow and then maybe a chat with a Dr or midwife will help, might help my emotional state too if I come away feeling like things are OK x


----------



## Catmumof4

Y do they do that to us? A straight answer is all we need at times ! X


----------



## JessdueJan

Catmumof4 said:


> Y do they do that to us? A straight answer is all we need at times ! X

Yes I totally agree, I just needed a yes or no even if they had no intention of doing anything about it. I just hate feeling like something isn't right but I don't know what.
At least if they say yes high sugars will cause shakiness, then I can just put it down to that and work on getting my sugars down xx


----------



## Catmumof4

Sometimes even a scary yes that's it would be so much better then sitting in the dark worrying. It's like Bonnies movements have got so much less and less to the point iv only had 7 since Friday and I'm so so scared. My friend lost her baby at 36 weeks and I'm terrified. Don't know what I will do if she rejects my request tomorrow xx


----------



## Fern81

Jess and catmum- I’m thinking of both of you. Please keep us updated on your medical issues and whether you are feeling a bit better xxx


----------



## JessdueJan

Catmumof4 said:


> Sometimes even a scary yes that's it would be so much better then sitting in the dark worrying. It's like Bonnies movements have got so much less and less to the point iv only had 7 since Friday and I'm so so scared. My friend lost her baby at 36 weeks and I'm terrified. Don't know what I will do if she rejects my request tomorrow xx

Thinking of you today @Catmumof4. Hoping you get your request xx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hi ladies,

catmum - thinking of you, sorry about the bleeding scare. But so glad you go in and get checked out. I can’t image the fear your feeling due to your friend’s baby. 

Jess - I was also weepy yesterday. I think it’s stress and hormone related and thankfully feeling fine today. But didn’t get the shaky feeling you had. Hopefully you’ll get answers soon. 

fern - I agree, diapers are crazy expensive. I’ve only got one bag of newborn size diapers and another box one size up. I figured we’d grab another box if baby is still really small but we might just be able to go with the next size already (my second child grew out of them insanely fast!) so don’t want to over buy. 

AFM - group B Strep came back negative, yay! But baby is breech, boo :sad1:... we had an ultrasound today to check. So I was offered the chance to manually turn the baby... but my doctor said it only has a 50/50 chance of working and likely due to my history that the baby will just flip back again. So I’ve got a date booked for a c-section (oct 14th)... unless I go into spontaneous labour before then. We will continue to check at each appointment with the ultrasound to see if he flips back but probably not too likely. My doctor thinks the shape of my uterus must be more comfortable for the baby to be breech, which is why my second child was also breech. Not sure why my first was head down but at least I got to experience a vaginal birth once in my life and I’m great full for that experience. 

Now to try and stay comfortable for the next 3 weeks, ugh it feels like so long! His little head keeps banging me in the ribs. 

Come on ladies, we can do it... home stretch now :)


----------



## JessdueJan

Aww good news on the group B strep Joanna, not so great about the breech but now at least you know when he will arrive and can get organised and look forward to it.

My scan today didn't go as well as I hoped. Basically baby has done what the Dr said it wouldn't at this late stage. Baby's abdomen has jumped from the 20th centile to the 71st. 
Also they are suggesting they can give me insulin for the last few weeks until they decide to induce me, I'm quite upset by this as the way I see it is that baby is term now, A healthy weight and perfectly healthy in general so I would rather they induced me at this point without messing around with blood sugars anymore and risking baby having a stint in special care when he or she arrives because it can't maintain its own sugars due to the lack of insulin once born.
The midwife was half in agreement with me but couldn't make any decisions so I am due to see the consultant first thing tomorrow morning to come up with a plan, I'm hoping they will allow me to be induced ASAP xx


----------



## JessdueJan

@Catmumof4 been thinking of you, hope your appointment went well :hugs:


----------



## victorial8

Hey ladies, little update. Little Leo is doing really well, he’s been off all oxygen for a while, he is putting on weight and the doctors are happy with him. He’s even been feeding from me the past few days when I’ve been in which is awesome. Can’t believe he will be 3 weeks tomorrow. 

I hope all you ladies are doing well. 
Jess, keep an eye on yourself, not so fine when you feel not right and get shaky. I hope they listen to you when you are so close now! 

Joanna, glad your strep B was negative but sorry about baby being breech. I had hoped to have natural this time as I didn’t get with DD but baby had other ideas too. 

Catmum, I can only imagine how scary that must be. Hope the scan all went well. 

(Sorry for others I’ve missed, I’ve got 10 mins whilst I’m expressing before I’m heading on the school run and then through to the hospital).


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Victoria - so happy to hear that baby Leo is doing so well. He's so cute and little! 

AFM - not sure what is up with my mood but I had a bit of a mental breakdown last night. I think I'm more stressed out then I realized. I think I mentioned a few months ago that my Dad has some pretty severe mental health issues... which are starting to involve other parts of my family... I've asked them to keep me out of it at the minute though. Also, my kids came home on Friday with runny noses and although are back to normal health today they aren't allowed back to school without a negative Covid test. So we are trying to figure out how to get that done... in our town there is only one place to get the test and it's apparently on average a 4-6 hour wait to get the test! On top of finding out that baby is breech, I think my brain just couldn't take all the stress yesterday. I'm generally not a very stressed out person but I'm feeling it. I snapped at my kids several times yesterday and then I started thinking that I'm not going to be able to handle them with a new baby! I also think I might have got the kid's runny nose cold as I am sneezing more than my usual allergies and my throat feels scratchy. Sorry for the rant, just need to get it out. 

I hope everyone is doing well... some people have been pretty quiet lately, perhaps we might have some baby announcements?!


----------



## Fern81

Victoria - I’ve been thinking of you and it’s such good news to read about baby Leo’s progress! He is absolutely adorable. Hope he keeps getting stronger at this great rate!

Joanna- ah hun all my sympathy. I’m prone to panic attacks in general so I know all too well how it feels to just have an overwhelmed breakdown. Sorry that baby is breach but it’s kinda cool to have that date to look forward to :) and also sorry that your kids now need covid tests! My ds has had a stuffy/runny nose with no other symptoms but because it’s not a classic COVID Symptom his school had no problem with him coming in. They monitor the kids’ temps 3 times a day and he was fine the next day. I hope you can get the tests done quickly. You really need some time to relax! Thinking of you!

Jess did your doctors have any advice about the shaking? That sucks about the sugar and insulin! I hope you get everything sorted soon. Maybe they want your sugar levels to be low and stable before delivering? Good luck!!

Pine I’m still stalking:)

To everyone else who I haven’t seen anything from for a while... Fitz, co_foster, CC94; etc hope you are doing well xx

AFM- well so it turns out my sister in law is in the same boat as me regarding our in-laws. She phoned me on Monday and said she couldn’t keep quiet about her own problems anymore and also she couldn’t stand the way mil kept gossiping about me anymore. In a weird way I’m so relieved that it’s not just me and that we are able to stand together.
Aaannnddd I’m on holiday! It’s such a great feeling! I’m most probably not going back in Oct; a few days at most. I told the principal this morning and he just said “OK”. I have some schoolwork to do during the holiday and am of course still tutoring but it’s a lot less stress and now I can REALLY nest lol. We might go away for 2-3 nights to a game reserve close by during next week too. I’m hoping to get a spot at my favorite game reserve (in fact my favorite place in the world) where we go each December with my caravan (camping trailer?); we won’t be going this Dec because I don’t want to camp with an infant. So I’ll be super happy if we can go there now even if it’s just 2 nights. It’s called Mabalingwe game reserve if anyone is interested in Googling it :)


----------



## co_fostermom

Hey all! I'm so sorry I've been MIA for so long. There is SO much that I missed in the last week, so unfortunately I won't be able to respond properly but I have skimmed through everyone's posts since I last posted. 

Pine - SUPER excited for you!

Joanna - I'm so sorry you're feeling overwhelmed. Pleas know you are totally not alone. I went off on DH last week because I was feeling so crazy stressed from the move. So I think it's normal to feel that way right now, especially with the extra stress of your kids being home from school. You will be great with your kids and the baby. It will be okay. And don't be afraid to ask for help. Also, remember, showers are a basic human necessity, NOT a luxury. Don't feel guilty for a second if you need to lock yourself in the bathroom for an hour to just calm yourself down and give yourself some space. 

Victoria - Baby Leo is PRECIOUS! I'm so glad he's doing really well. 

Fern - Yay holiday! I hope you get the much needed rest and relaxation you've been waiting for. 

Catmum - thinking about you. Hope you're doing okay. 

Jess - I'm sorry you were feeling shaky and yes I get super annoyed too when doctors don't give me straight answers, but it's usually because they honestly don't know without doing tests. 

AFM - the move was insane and stressful. My plans for a calm, organized day flew out the window almost first thing. I wanted to be the first person at the new place so I could direct people to put boxes in the correct rooms. That didn't happen. Things that should have gone straight to storage ended up in our living room. It was a complete nightmare and at one point I raised my voice at DH in front of one of our friends because I was so upset how everything had gone down. I mean, we couldn't even hardly walk or move in the apartment it was so full. Anyway, so what should have taken a weekend has taken over a week now, but we are very close to having everything settled now. My project for today is FINALLY working on the nursery. 

Had a growth check today and Baby is measuring small once again (7th %) so I have to have two appointments a week now. Oh well. I'm in the home stretch at any rate. BH have picked up. I'm just hoping he holds on for a few more weeks so we can really get the apartment settled and feeling like home. Here's a sweet picture of Love Bug from today.


----------



## JessdueJan

@victorial8 so glad Leo is doing so well, he is gorgeous!!

@Joannaxoxo sending hugs :hugs: I have had a few complete breakdowns where I have felt the kids have taken the brunt of it, the fact your feeling a bit run down with the kids cold won't help too. Totally understandable though so try not to dwell on it... I hope you feel much better soon.

@Fern81 enjoy your nesting time!!

So my consultant has just doubled my metformin and not gone down the insulin route and has offered me sweeps starting from Thursday so I'm hoping maybe I'll go into labour some point soon after my first sweep. Will be trying to keep as active as possible to encourage it to work without tiring myself out too much so I struggle in labour. Need to find the balance xx


----------



## JessdueJan

@co_fostermom sorry the move didn't go as planned, they are always stressful enough without it not working out the way you imagined. 
Glad you are finally getting some time to work on the nursery now, how exciting!! 
Gorgeous picture of love bug there xx


----------



## CC94

I am here and doing well! Been homeschooling my newly six and soon to be nine year old (kindergarten and third grade) while trying to contain my one year old... so that’s been a learning curve. Certainly takes my whole day. I am definitely an avid stalker, always love logging on and seeing how everyone’s doing, I’m sorry I know I don’t hardly respond #-o

I love the Leo update :cloud9: I’m so glad he’s doing so well, what a stud. Can’t believe all our littles will be earth side soon :headspin::happydance::dance:


----------



## JessdueJan

@CC94 lovely bump!! Good luck with the home schooling, I don't envy you there. I was so glad to get mine back to school and very relieved that schools have stayed open even as tighter restrictions are gradually being brought back in! xx


----------



## Fern81

Co_foster ughh that sounds like a horrible move! So glad for your sake that most of it’s done! It’s good to see that you’re having more frequent checks of love bug again. He is so cute! Almost done!

Jess that sounds like good news. I hope it sends you into labour very soon and that your sugar levels will remain stable.

CC94 you look very cute :) I’m so glad I don’t have to try and homeschool anymore, are you enjoying it? Many of our learners opted to do hybrid learning and stay home instead of coming back to school. Some of my tutoring students have also switched to home schooling. But it’s definitely not for me. Good luck ;)

As I’ve mentioned before it’s summer here now so hopefully we won’t get a second wave of covid & related shutdowns. We’d have to sell the house if husband has to stop working again.

Day 1 of my holiday has been fab. I booked our vacation, (Sun-Wednesday at my favorite reserve!!), ate krispy kreme for breakfast and slept in until 10:30 lol then went to buy a few more things for my hospital bag and exchange baby stuff that I got from mil for stuff that I actually need and like. 
My hospital bag is done! I just need to throw in my phone and a set of day clothes for when I return home; but will do that at the last minute. Literally everything else is packed :)
Now I’m just hoping that my parents will actually be home when I go into labour... they will be on holiday until the 27th of October when I’m already 39 weeks! 7 hours’ drive away. The alternative to them looking after ds is of course husband’s parents coming to stay at my house <shudder>.


----------



## co_fostermom

Fern - I hope your parents will make it on time!

CC94 - so glad to hear from you! Glad you're doing well. 

Jess - I hope the metformin doesn't bother your stomach and that the sweeps go well. :hugs:


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all fern i really hope your parents make it on time

Co I'm sorry the move didn't go to plan! Hate it when my plans get messed up

Cc lovely bump! 

Victoria what a little stunner so glad doing well and off the oxygen!!

Sorry if I missed anyone heads all over the place!

great big thank you to everyone that sent me well wishes. I had my scan mon to check Doppler and fluid both were normal then I was supposed to be seeing my consultant (ms velosamy). 2 hours late my appointment i got called in and theres the consultant that hates me (Mr kidway) he's a dick to the extreme. Told me my pain didn't matter, the fact I fell didn't matter and even tho 37 weeks is term if I was induced then I would end up with a child that has global development delay due to lack of oxygen while I'm giving birth and no way was he authorising an induction or giving me any plan as he wasn't my consultant. He said if I was his patient I wouldn't be induced until 40 weeks. Naturally I had an emotional and mental breakdown big time. I had to leave the hospital for some air and a huge cry. My partner bless him just held me while I cried and the I went back in for my monitoring as I'm still not feeling her move. I made a complaint about kidway as he knows my mental health is really bad and he made me feel almost suici dal. They kept me in overnight Monday so I could see my consultant on Tues whenever she managed to get the time to come to the ward.

She finally came about 2pm and we had a very lengthy discussion about the pros and cons and all that and she was amazing. I wanted 37 weeks she wanted 39 so we went 38 but my mum who was my main childcare has decided to book a holiday next week but bavk fri so we agreed my induction is booked in for next sunday the 4th oct. 

Everything was good I had my plan finally!! But then my mother decided that she doesn't want to look after my 2 year old. She is a massive handful. Definitely on the autistic spectrum. My mother refused to come and meet her regularly so Evelyn kicks off when she is left with them. But long story short my mum was awful about Evelyn and no way was I putting my daughter in that environment. Cue second breakdown in 1 day. Luckily my nan and grandad who we see every week has said they will have her and my oldest and the others are at their dad's. 

Sorry for the long post just needed to vent lol


----------



## Fern81

Aaaahhh catmum what a mission! But at least now you’re sorted and have your baby to look forward to in a little bit more than a week! I’m really keeping everything crossed that it all goes well and according to plan. So close! Can’t wait to welcome another baby on here. 

Speaking of which... Pineberry;)


----------



## JessdueJan

@Catmumof4 so glad you have a plan, sorry it took a bit of time and emotional breakdowns to get to that point but sometimes having a plan is half the battle. Glad your nan and grandad have stepped in to have the kids... My 7 year old is on the spectrum and he is hard work. I've been lucky in that my mam has always been good with him but it's taken many years for my dad to get on board and be able to deal with him more so that it isn't always just down to my mam to help if I need it.

Had my first sweep yesterday and not going to lie, I came away feeling very disheartened and disappointed. I am 1cm dilated but cervix still 2cm long. I went for a long walk and bounced on my ball but apart from being quite violently sick a few times at about 11 last night I don't feel the sweep has done anything at all xx


----------



## co_fostermom

Catmum - I'm so sorry you had to go through that with that awful doctor. I just don't understand how "professionals" can be so incredibly rude. Part of their job is bedside manner. I'm glad you were able to actually see your consultant though and that you were able to set a plan. I'm also glad your grandparents are able to look after your kiddos. 

Jess - I have no experience with sweeps or childbirth in general, but I have read that sweeps can take a few days from women here and also elsewhere. Give it some time, keep going for walks and bouncing on that ball. :hugs:


----------



## Catmumof4

Thanks ladies he was a bell end but glad the plan is sorted. 

Jess I'm with u with being disappointed I had an attempted sweep when I saw the consultant and she said that the outside bit was a tiny bit open but the inside was closed. Was really disappointed!!


----------



## Catmumof4

I'm due another one on Monday x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hi everyone,

catmum- what an awful doctor that one seemed to be! Glad you were able to talk to you doctor and get things sorted. 

Jess - never experienced a sweep, will your doctor do another one at your next appointment? 

Sorry if I missed anyone else, I’m on my phone now as I’ve finished work. I ended up catching my kid’s cold. Had a pretty bad couple days with sinus pressure and a lot of sneezing. Now feeling a lot better but feel a cough coming on... I think it’s phlegm related. Also been homeschooling my kids as they can’t return to school for 14 days due to the runny noses they had last weekend. So not quite what I envisioned when finishing work, don’t get to rest like I wanted but that’s life. Thankfully my mental state is back to normal and feeling more myself.


----------



## Catmumof4

It's really good your feeling more yourself Now! Sorry the kids are off, that isn't even a sign of covid a runny nose. It's going to be an interesting winter for the kids at school. They will know all they have to do is cough 1 too many times and they get 14 days off!! How many parents will get fined should be interesting too


----------



## Fern81

Jess any news?

Joanna glad you’re feeling better... I have my up and down days & on the down days I absolutely can’t cope... lots of sympathy and hugs to you (and everyone else struggling mentally/emotionally at all, there are lots of us!) 

Shame yes you guys are all now headed into winter and the usual sniffles & colds. Although I must say this is the first winter that NONE of us have been sick or to the ER with ds fever etc. The nebulizer gathered dust. No meds for ds for the year so far. Usually our medical aid savings are finished by July but this year I’m basically the only one using medical insurance money for the pregnancy. We still have medical savings left. If we all sanitized etc every year as much as we did this year, we might have another flu-free season. It was in our news and I assume in other countries too; how RSA skipped flu season this winter. Just goes to show regardless of my rant a few months ago about how people don’t use masks correctly, the masks and sanitary measures definitely did help. I hope that especially preschools keep it up in years to follow since a lot of disease outbreaks originate in preschools!


----------



## Fern81

34+5 bump.
Note the suitcase in the background... we’re headed to our bushveld game reserve retreat! Poignant... this is the last holiday we’ll have as a family of three. Bittersweet


----------



## AzureOrchid

Victoria - great update!! So glad to hear you are both doing well. He’s such a cutie!! 

Aww Joanna, that does sound like lots on your plate. Hopefully your family respects your wishes and keeps you out of the drama. I’ve been pushing for much of the same with both sides of the family here, too. I just don’t want to hear about it! Hope you’re feeling better soon. 

Fern, that’s nice that your SIL is on your side. Also, congrats on being on holiday!! Super cute bump!! 

Co, that sounds like such a stressful move! Sorry you had to go through that but glad you got everything settled and you’re in the new place! Cute scan pic!! 

Crossing fingers and toes for you, Jess!! Sorry the first sweep wasn’t what you hoped for.

Glad to hear things are going well CC94! Cute bump! I can’t imagine juggling all that at home right now. 

Wow catmum, that consultant sounds like a royal a**hole!! Sorry you had such an experience. Glad to hear you have a plan though.. that must be a relief!

AFM we took possession of the new house on Thursday and it has been a whirlwind of work in there so far. I've spent the last two days ripping off wallpaper and can barely move today. We should be set to start priming the walls today, though. Our neighbours are ridiculously nice! They came by yesterday and gave us some flowers to welcome us. So sweet. I've never lived next to nice people before lol! 

I hear all of you that are having fun with moods and irritability, though. I have very little patience lately and just want to stay on track to get the house ready for our official move on the 5th. We still have so much work to get done here with packing, too. I'm also just over being pregnant at this point and pretty much ready for him to come out despite how unprepared we are. Six more weeks to go sounds way too long. 

One plus of the new house and a little snap of hot weather this weekend is we have a (heated) pool that's saltwater and it has been really nice for aches, pains and swelling. Except today we're going to have his mom, sister and her brood over (husband + 5 kids) to enjoy the pool so nothing is going to get done in the house today and that will leave us with less than a week to get everything else done. Which, I won't be able to help with any of the other things that need to get done (painting, redoing baseboards) so I just hope he can stay focused and actually get all this stuff done and start packing. He tends to get distracted easily so it should be interesting and totally not stressful at all...


----------



## Catmumof4

Fern lovely bump pic! Have a brilliant vacation!!!

Azure I'm glad you have such a lovely Pool you can relax an unwind in. It's good to have a break and have some family time. Hope you have more time to relax before baby gets here.

Afm today has been an odd day of just killing time. I have my sweep and ctg tomorrow morning and I'm a little nervous in case all the pains I have had this weekend turn out to be nothing x


----------



## JessdueJan

Heyy. 
Just a quick update... After a very stressful weekend and a traumatic morning this morning I am due to go for a csection within the next hour. Current trying to keep my mind occupied to pass the time to avoid having another breakdown. Baby seems unphased by how much chaos he or she is causing though and is doing fine on the traces xx


----------



## Fern81

Omw Jess, I’m thinking of you hun!!! I know it will be difficult to update for a while but all the best for you and your sweet bubs... can’t wait to hear more xx

Catmum gl with your sweep!

Azure enjoy your pool... I’ve also been swimming and it helps a lot with the pelvic pain! I’m just glad I don’t have to move and do all that work, wow hope you get it all done soon! 

AFM enjoying the holiday, swimming a lot and ice packs have been helping my pelvic and sciatic pain, just relaxing:)


----------



## AzureOrchid

Thanks, catmum! Sadly, the family time yesterday was far from relaxing. 

That side just exhausts the crap out of me and no one disciplines their kids so I become the b*tch aunt. They'll yell at the kids to stop doing something dozens of times but never actually do anything about it so I wind up having to get up and intervene because I can't take it anymore. If I ever did crap like that as a kid I would've been removed from the pool and in trouble the rest of the day, at least. Plus the adults just think it's time to vent/gossip/give me "advice" about things the entire time and it's just exhausting trying to be polite through it all. 

Hope everything goes well Jess!!! Looking forward to hearing an update once you're ready :) 

Sounds like a great day, Fern! Enjoy!! :) 

I had a mini meltdown this morning and am just staying at the old house while the fiance goes and does work at the new place (I'm also 'not needed' there anymore so.. fine). Need a break from everyone and everything today so just going to hole up by myself. Already engaged in some retail therapy to buy some more baby things off my registry, too, so at least there's that! :)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hi ladies,

Jess - I hope everything goes smoothly and look forward to your update when you get a chance! 

Azure - sorry to hear about the family and the pool, I’d be frustrated too. I think we’ve all experienced some meltdowns in the past couple weeks. Our hormones are all over the place and I think we feel more stress towards the end. 

AFM - cold is gone.. who hoo. It was not a nice cold, intense sinus pressure but thankfully it only lasted 2-3 days. Kids were able to go back to school today... some changes in the system which allowed kids who have been symptom free for more than 24 hours could return to school. Since my two has been symptom free for more than a week we were able to send them (thankfully didn’t have to keep them home for 14 days!). 

So I’m finally chilling and relaxing in some peace and quiet. Next checkup with the doctor is Wednesday, we will check again if baby is still breech (I think he is). Also, feeling some pressure down there... not sure if his bottom has dropped into my pelvis perhaps? Also, an increase in number of Braxton Hicks over the past few days but nothing consistent. I’ve never gone into labour without my water breaking first, so it’s going to be hard for me to tell lol.


----------



## co_fostermom

Jess - I know you probably won't see this for a bit but I hope everything goes well! Yay another September baby!!!!

Azure - ugh! I totally get the stress and meltdowns. Try to find some time for yourself (I know, I know!). Shopping therapy sounds nice lol I need to try that...but then I think I'd get us in some serious trouble lol.

Catmum - I hope your second sweep goes better this time!

Joanna - I'm so glad your cold is gone and that they changed the policy for sick kiddos. That sounds much more reasonable. Plus, kids who actually get Covid tend to have the most obscure symptoms - not your usual cold or flu symptoms. For instance, some kids have had inflammation on their brain and gone blind or deaf, or had a very severe ear infection that actually was Covid. Super bizarre. I'm glad they are feeling better and you get to enjoy some peace and quiet for yourself!

Pine - how are you doing lady?!

AFM - not a lot to update. I have another growth check tomorrow and then a NST on Friday again plus an OB appointment. I also have a chiropractor appointment (thank the heavens!) on Wednesday. So many doctors lol. Well anyway, that's basically it. Still working on getting the apartment settled but we are SO close now. Things are feeling much more peaceful.


----------



## Pineberry

So I have not had the time to read the entire last page of posts, and I will just quickly type this while I get the chance...

Baby Rafael was born on September 24th, at 07:57 pm! :cloud9:

I ended up going in for an induction, simply because that was the only way to ensure my SO could be with me all the way and not miss the birth. If I had waited for spontaneous labor, he would have had to do the COVID test when checking in at L&D, and he would have to wait 2-3 hours for the results until he would be able to join me.

We did the covid tests 2 days before the induction, so we had the results ready, and we arrived at the hospital at 7 AM. It took a while until we got everything sorted out with the paperwork and until we were able to get a private "suite". Then it took a few more hours until they gave me some hormone (dont know which one) to try and start contractions.

We waited 4 hours for the hormone to work but turns out it didn't trigger any contractions for me. So my doc came in around 5pm and broke my waters. Gosh was that painful! 30 mins after they broke my water, contractions started. Managable at first.. but they were starting to come on really intense and sometimes with not much of a break inbetween! I definitely underestimated the pain of labor contractions. Also, I was overly tired from only sleeping 2 hours the night before, and didn't feel like I was in good shape to handle the pain, so I ended up going with an epidural. No regrets at all! Such a relief. 

The crazy thing was that I apparently progressed from being 4-5cm dilated (when I got my epidural) to being ready to push within about an hour! I did not expect that at all, it all went so fast. The doctor came in just to check my cervix and was like "oh, looks like baby is about to come out"! When I had only been 5cm dilated an hour before.

So they rushed me to the delivery room, and once I was set up there, I literally pushed 3 times and little bubba was out. It was crazy! And soooo surreal. It honestly felt like I was in a dream, I couldn't quite grasp reality when they were putting my boy on my chest for a few seconds before whisking him away to check him and weigh him.

Oh yeah, speaking of weight... Remember how he was 99th percentile, then 75th percentile, and the doctors were CONVINCED he'd be huge, chubby and at least 4kg (8lb)?! Baby came out a perfectly normal 3290 grams (7 lbs), and 50cm in length. He is tiny! Even his size 56 outfits are too big for him. 

Spent 2 nights in the hospital, and they were rough. Luckily we had great help from the nurses who taught us stuff, took care of our bub from time to time, etc.

He's 4 days old now and let me be honest... I have never been so sleep deprived in my life. I'm thoroughly exhausted, and so is my partner. But sooo in love with my lil guy. He's the most precious thing I have EVER seen in my life. 



So that was only a really short simple version of it all. and bubba is waking up right now. I will catch up with you ladies very soon and hope all of you are doing wonderfully <3


----------



## AzureOrchid

Oh my goodness, congratulations Pineberry!!! So great that you were able to have your SO with you for everything. Those pictures are amazing and he is absolutely adorable!!!

I'm also definitely appreciative of all the tidbits in there and feeling more comfortable about leaning towards the epidural route.

Glad to hear you're feeling better Joanna and that's good the kids got to go back to school. Must be a nice relief! 

CO - the retail therapy was definitely not cheap lol! But we do still need so many things. Well.. maybe not so much after today :) Chiropractor sounds absolutely delightful... enjoy!!


----------



## Catmumof4

Hi all congrats pine! How amazing u had such a lovely easy(ish) labour! Such a cutie!!

Sorry I can't catch up with everyone. I had my sweep today which wasn't great went home felt so ill I came back Bonnie still wasn't moving etc and I am so so drained. The Dr decided to bring my induction to tonight! So here I am!!

I'm having a mechanical induction (balloon catheter inserted into cervix then inflated and left for 12 hrs to DILATE you enough to pop your waters) I had the first fitted at 9.20 was on the ctg for another 30 mins and then went to the loo. There has been some bleeding which the midwife said was normal but obv worried me.. anyway it fell out after the loo, so the midwife thought maybe I had dilated already but when she examined me it turns out my cervix was long so she didn't put it in far enough. So round 2 went in at 11.20 which really hurt but could cope. More ctg monitoring. The covid lady came and was soo rough I nearly cried. AND THEN the anesthitist came to put my cannula in. Seriously had enough of being poked Now! My partner can't even be here with me because I have no one to have my youngest until I'm in established labour. Anyway 12.40am here so gonna try get a nap now xxxxx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Wow excited news on this thread since I last posted this afternoon!

Congratulations Pine! He is adorable and precious... so little yet bigger then mine were at birth. I’m hoping my little guy will be over the 7lbs mark. Your birth story sounds so amazing.

Catmum - another one of us in labour. Excited for you and wish you all the best. Can’t wait for your next update when you are able.


----------



## CC94

Congrats pine, what a beauty!!!!!!! Good luck Cat!!!! <3 <3 :flow:


----------



## JessdueJan

@Pineberry massive congratulations, he is absolutely gorgeous!! Just goes to show also how wrong growth scans can be!

@Catmumof4 good luck!! I hope it all goes smoothly for you.

Just a little update from me... Safely delivered a baby girl at 10 to 8 on the 28th :) she weighs a tiny 6lb 10oz and we haven't quite agreed on the perfect name for her yet but we are absolutely besotted with her. 
It wasn't an easy ride to get her here in theatre and she is currently in neonatal as she's having difficulty with her blood sugars but on the whole she is doing well. I am OK although I think I'm in a state of shock at how differently this delivery has gone compared to my other 3. I will update with a proper birth story in time when things have calmed down xx


----------



## JessdueJan

Here she is...


----------



## CC94

Omgsh! congrats to you too Jess, these sweet babies!!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## Catmumof4

Wow Jess she is gorgeous congrats!!

Afm managed to get a few hrs sleep woke up at 5 to go to the loo and there was blood. Called the midwife she came and said it's fine it's just cos u haven't moved since having it inserted. On monitors at 6 until 7 went to go toilet again and quite a bit of blood enough to drip on the floor. So midwife got me wearing a pad and going to come back soon to check it. I'm scared but trying to keep it together. My partner should be here soon thank God. I don't know how long he will be able to stay because my kids will prob be too much for my nan. This is not going the way I hoped!!! Xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

Congratulations Pineberry and Jess, what beautiful babies!! Hope you’re both managing to get some rest and enjoying the snuggles.
Cat all the best with the induction, not long for you now!
Sorry I’ve not been about much the last week or so, it’s all been a bit crazy but will update soon. Can’t believe we’re at the point where babies are arriving. It’s so exciting!


----------



## Catmumof4

After 12 hours with the balloon catheter in they managed to pop my waters got until 4 - 4 30 if don't contract properly then start on the drip. I can only have that so high so wish me luck xx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Good luck Cat! Hopefully not much longer now. 

Jess - she is beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## co_fostermom

Pine - SOOOOOO happy for you and CONGRATS!!!!!!! Get as much rest as you can - you've earned it! Rafael is ADORABLE!

Jess - Also SOOOO happy for you! Your little gal is BEAUTIFUL! Can't wait to hear a name.

Catmum - Sending you TONS of grace to get through whatever - be it this bloody episode, lack of having SO, or whatever comes your way. You CAN do this. You are amazing and have been through so much with Bonnie. You're gonna rock this mama!


----------



## Fern81

Oh gosh congrats Pineberry and Jess, I’m so glad you are both well and that your babies are doing well! They are both so precious omg!

Pineberry happy for you that you got your vb. That’s crazy fast!

Jess- hope your little lady continues to improve and that her sugars stabilize xx

Catmum you’ve had a rough ride. I hope it’s over soon and that it goes smoothly. Thinking of you!!!


----------



## AzureOrchid

Best of luck catmum!!! 

Congratulations Jess!!!! She's gorgeous!! :)


----------



## Catmumof4

Hi ladies just a quick update. After Bonnies heartbeat kept dropping they decided to section me. Long story short she is perfect and doing well so far xx


----------



## CC94

Catmumof4 said:


> Hi ladies just a quick update. After Bonnies heartbeat kept dropping they decided to section me. Long story short she is perfect and doing well so far xx

Congratulations!!!!!! <3


----------



## Fern81

Congratulations Catmum! I’m so glad it’s over for you both and that you are doing well! Hope you recover well!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Congratulations cat! So glad she’s doing well. I hope your recovery goes smoothly.


----------



## JessdueJan

Massive congratulations @Catmumof4.. So pleased she is here safe and well xx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

How are the rest of our pregnant ladies doing? 

I had my 37-38 week appointment today. Baby is still breech but doing well. Had a couple dizzy spells this morning, the doctor thinks it’s because the baby is pushing on my vena cava (main vein through the body)... as long as I don’t loose consciousness or are getting headaches then they aren’t concerned. If they increase I’ll have to let them know. C section is still booked for Oct 14, seems surreal that it’s in 2 weeks, yet I’ve never gotten that close to my due date before! I feel very tuned into my body right now, ever twinge and BH contractions makes me think it could be the start but then it isn’t lol.


----------



## Fern81

I’m doing OK Joanna. I am in a LOT of pain with this pelvic pain and sciatica and lower back pain... it feels like most of my skin is sore like when you have the flu. When I google when sciatica goes away after pregnancy most people say never :-( mornings are the worst I also feel very dizzy, breathless, fatigued etc. Basically it feels like I’m recovering from surgery all.the.time. I’m so glad that epidurals have been invented because I would definitely not have been able to cope without one, my pain threshold is very low. So needless to say I’m very fed up.

My nesting urge has been on hold for a week or so, probably due to the pain and fatigue; now I don’t want to wash and pack stuff and do spring cleaning but feel forced to. Ok SO to help out with that, I arranged for my cleaning lady (usually comes in on Saturdays) to come in today (Thursday) until Saturday and guess what we’ve got our first real spring/summer rains forecast these 3 days ](*,) it’s already raining... with SO MUCH washing and cleaning to do... I need to wash his whole bed & all the bedding & car seat & pram (everything is full of cat hair from everyone’s cats climbing into the things at whoever’s house it was standing) and we have zero sun to dry it all. We do all our washing and sun-drying outside, I have one emergency clothes line inside and no dryer. Even the washing machine in the laundry is in a separate little room outside so to get to the laundry you have to go through the rain. So upset, I won’t be able to do much and my ability to do ANYTHING for that matter decreases exponentially as the days go on and I get heavier and more tired & in pain #-o

I’m thinking about all the lovely babies and hope all the new moms are well!


----------



## Fern81

Also- my husband has flipped back to being a crazy psychopath again but I heard that our hospital policy has changed and my sister will be allowed to be my birthing partner without doing a covid test beforehand. I only hope it’s at a time that’s convenient for her since she has her own 3 kids to take care of...


----------



## Pineberry

Thank you everyone, you're all so lovely! :flower:

Dont have much time to type, bub is in the process of waking up and he's the king of cluster feeding- I'm pretty much nursing all day - and haven't yet mastered the art of nursing and being on the computer at the same time!

@JessdueJan Massive congrats! What a lil angel! can't wait to hear your birth story!! :hugs:

@Catmumof4 - Congrats!!! I'm so happy Bonnie is doing lovely! <3 I hope you're doing wonderful and that you'll have a smooth recovery!

@Joannaxoxo aww you're so close hun! I totally feel you on interpreting every little twinge and ache and BH. That was100% me starting at 34 weeks hahah. Either way, only 13 days left maximum, how exciting :dance:

@Fern81 Ugh, I'm so sorry to read you're having such a tough time. That does sound really rough with the sciatica and body aches. I wish there was something that to relieve those pains? I had bad hip/pelvic/leg pain in the last weeks and some pregnancy yoga with special focus on relieving sciatica I found off youtube helped some.

That sucks about the rain, what timing uff. The stuff that can be put in the washing machine, could you take those to a nearby laundry service that have driers and dry them right there? Not sure though if baby stuff is meant to be put in a drier, might have to look into that.

I hope things get better for you soon. Hugs :hugs:and glad to hear that your hospital eased up on the rules and your sister will be allowed without it - That was so stressful for us, having to do the damn covid test before, having to time it beforehand, hoping the results dont come in delayed... etc. ugh. 

__

Just a few extra things I didn't have time to mention in my last post!

Nobody warned me about post-partum pain omg! It's the worst. I still can barely sit, and only just now feel a little better walking.

That's the downside of a quick delivery-- the tendency to tear pretty badly.. dont know what degree, but I did need quite a few stitches. Which have been KILLING me those last 7 days. Ahhh!

Also, the first few days after delivery I swear I felt phantom kicks in my belly! So weird. And it was soo strange not to be pregnant anymore. I felt like I was missing my little boy, even though he was right there with me in my arms. Dont know how to explain. Like we had this close bond when he was in my belly, he was all mine and now I have to share him haha! 

I just get sad thinking I'll never feel his tiny kicks again, which is so weird because him being here is way better. 

Tonight was the first night since labor that I got random bouts of solid sleep! Feel like a whole new person. Sleep deprivation was EXTREME this last week. Honestly this is way harder than I imagined it would be. But each day gets better I feel like. This little guy, best thing thats ever happened to me.


----------



## Fern81

Pineberry it’s lovely to read your long update!
Yes the pp pain and tearing... may I suggest sitting on ice packs it helped me tons, also if you have a round breastfeeding pillow or two it also helps to sit on them (if you don’t have a donut pillow).
I felt phantom kicks all the way since delivering ds up until I started feeling A! In fact I wasn’t really sure at what stage the phantom kicks turned into real baby movement! Not weird at all haha.
So glad that you were able to get some sleep... I have no advice regarding cluster feeding as I was pretty much formula feeding most of the time with ds1 (not by choice) and they sleep for longer stretches after drinking formula than breastmilk. I have no experience with sleep deprivation either (I attribute all of it to the formula feeding and will see how it goes this time when I’m going to try a bunch of different things to help with *hopefully* breastfeeding) but I do have insomnia and while I’m sure it’s not nearly the same I have loads of sympathy for you!!! Good luck, you’ll find your rhythm.

The sun came out at about 10 yay so I washed his bed (carrycot), mattress, linen, wedges, car seat, car seat covers, baskets with linen inserts which I’m going to use as nappy caddies etc, a huge table which we carried outside; I scrubbed it with disinfectant and now it’s taken centre stage in the nursery (to be used as a kind of compactum) and tutored in between phew I’m tired out now but got a bit done at least. Tomorrow I’m going to fetch a bunch of other baby stuff from my parents and brother (cosleeper, pram, other car seat) so those will have to be washed too; I hope the weather forecast remains incorrect and that it’s sunny tomorrow as well.


----------



## AzureOrchid

Glad to hear you and baby are doing well, Catmum!! Congratulations :)

That's exciting, Joanna! So close to the finish line.

Sorry to hear about your husband, Fern but that's great news for your sister. Fingers crossed she can make it work to be there for you when the time comes! And hoping for some sunny skies :)

Thanks for sharing, Pine! That sucks about the pain and tearing. Hoepfully you heal up quickly. I'm dreading that part so much and have been stocking up on various things to try and help. Glad to hear you were able to finally get a bit of sleep!

AFM - had my 34 week appointment yesterday and all seems well. Baby is head down and he continues to squirm around daily (which is getting so much more uncomfortable on my bladder.) Fiance and I are both super busy with getting the new house ready and it's exhausting. Hoping we can knock off a good chunk of stuff today/tomorrow so we can just pack all weekend before the move Monday.

I'm starting to panic a little bit seeing so many babies coming at 37/38 weeks! I think most of that boils down to the fact that we're just not in the new house, yet, and it's still chaos. Really hoping we can enjoy a couple of weeks of relaxing in the new house before he arrives.

I'm also starting to rethink the name we picked out, so that's not helping. Fiance doesn't exactly seem sold on it (despite him picking it out) so looks like we might be back to the drawing board on that.


----------



## co_fostermom

Congrats Catmum! I'm so happy that Bonnie is here and doing well, and so are you. I imagine you are quite relieved to be done with this pregnancy and know your baby girl is perfect.


----------



## Fern81

Azure- good luck with that final push and then the move, don’t overextend yourself hun x

I had my 35 week appointment today, baby seems fine and is moving a lot. I keep bleeding on and off and she could see erosion of my cervix but cervix is still 3cm and no placenta accretia or previa or abrubtia. Unknown origin blah! Baby is measuring much smaller than G did. G was always 90th percentile but A consistently measures just below 50th. 

The doctor’s partner policy had changed and my husband was allowed to attend the appointment today but he “wasn’t interested”. Not interested in seeing your child on ultrasound for the first time since Covid, not interested in meeting the doctor...?? Anyway I will only be going for my next appointment at 39 weeks exactly because my dr is taking leave! She will be available if I go into labour though, she is just moving house so won’t be seeing patients at her rooms. Let’s hope I don’t go into labour before then. And I’m officially on maternity leave! I might go to school for a few days to finish off some admin but that’s it.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hi all,

Quick update from me... Connor Patrick joined us last night at 12:36 am, weighing 5 lbs 10 oz. He’s so tiny and cute... both of us are doing well but just tired. Will update properly when I’m able.

can’t get photos to upload, will do so another day.


----------



## Pineberry

Woohooooo congrats Joanna <3:hugs: Cant wait to see pics!! Glad both of you are doing well!


----------



## Flueky88

I wish I could respond to all of you but so excited and happy for you mama's with your beautiful newborns.


----------



## Fern81

Wow congratulations Joanna! Can’t wait to see pictures and read more when you are able to update :)


----------



## CC94

Joannaxoxo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Quick update from me... Connor Patrick joined us last night at 12:36 am, weighing 5 lbs 10 oz. He’s so tiny and cute... both of us are doing well but just tired. Will update properly when I’m able.
> 
> can’t get photos to upload, will do so another day.

Congratulations!!!!! <3


----------



## JessdueJan

Congratulations @Joannaxoxo!! Glad he is here safe and well, 5lbs 10oz sounds so tiny, can't wait to see pics when you upload xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

Oh wow, more babies! Congratulations Cat and Joanna! Hope you’re both enjoying lots of lovely baby cuddles. I can’t believe how quickly they’re all coming now!
I’ve been getting tightenings/cramps on and off the last few days but I had a few weeks of that in my last pregnancy so hopefully not a sign that my baby will be here soon as I’m hoping for another 2-3 weeks at least of cooking!


----------



## JessdueJan

@jellybeanxx hope your pains and things are just your body preparing and baby stays put for a while yet.

Hope everyone is OK and those with newborns are surviving the crazy first few weeks. 

I am feeling surprisingly well and full of energy, it's a bit frustrating as I know i shouldnt be doing too much with my scar and I can't physically walk too far before it starts hurting and I get dizzy but I just want to get on with life, go for walks and get on top of the house work. I have to remind myself to take it easy and be patient!
Baby is doing really well now we are finally home, weight has dropped down to 6lb 3oz but she is feeding like a dream now so I'm sure she will put it back on in no time.


----------



## Fern81

Aaawww Jess she is just too cute and I’m thrilled to read that she’s doing so well! And that you are feeling so full of energy, that’s great!

Still very pregnant over here! Seeing as how my cervix was still 3cm at my last dr appointment I think he’s still awhile away from being born. At least he is most definitely head down. 36 weeks tomorrow, he’s welcome to come at any day now!

I had such a frustrating meeting at school again today (Omw I REALLY dislike management!) but I told them I AM taking leave from 36 weeks onward and will NOT be returning next year but instead spend the year with my baby, my own business and my studies. Whether they like it or not, it’s my life! So, tomorrow will be my last day officially at school and on Wednesday I’ll just be working out a schedule for them to follow in order to do revision by themselves for the exam. Then alllll my energy can go to my family yay!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Jess - how cute is she! Glad your both doing well.

Baby Connor and I got to come home this morning... feeling sore and tired but happy. We stayed in hospital an extra day because Connor was a little jaundice and needed some light therapy. My milk arrived this morning and boy do my breasts hurt lol. Will update on birth story shortly, I can hear him stirring.


sorry pics are sideways, not sure how to change them.


----------



## JessdueJan

@Joannaxoxo he is absolutely gorgeous. Glad you are home :) xx


----------



## Fern81

Joanna stalking a bit for your birth story :)

I hope all the new moms are doing well!

So I just came home from my final day at school, I have one day of admin left and then I’m on leave! Best decision ever! Well, we also made a huge (other) decision... to buy a small 1 bedroom villa to rent out as a holiday home. Hopefully it will be a source of income during the coming years, especially the next year or 2 when I’ll mostly be raising baby and not working a lot. So husband wants us to buy and furnish the place ASAP... I’m not going to move or unpack anything though lol I’m already fine with all the deep cleaning I’m doing at my own house :) but it’s not a house that I need to live in so I can depend on other people to worry about that. It’s a newly built villa so at least it doesn’t have to be renovated or deep cleaned, only furnished.


----------



## co_fostermom

Joanna congrats!!!!! First October baby on the thread I think? He is precious and oh.m.gee SO tiny. I love it. 

Jess - she is beautiful! Yay for energy! But yes, take it easy. Some veteran mom friends of mine told me that they didn't take it easy because they felt fine and one of them actually ended up tearing up her back with her firstborn when he was six weeks. She just got surgery for it and he's nine now (yikes!). 

Fern - yay for no more school! I hope the villa works out well for providing some income. I'm sorry DH is such a dud - that would make me really sad and upset if DH didn't want to come to my appointments. :hugs: 

Sorry if I didn't respond to everyone.

AFM - have an induction scheduled to start on the evening of the 18th. I feel excited and relieved to have a date on the books. That being said, this baby could come at any time from here on out. My doctor was happy with his health at today's scan (not due for a growth scan til next week but his cord and amniotic fluid are all good).


----------



## jellybeanxx

Fern I’m glad you stood your ground with the school, hope you can get some rest now! 

Joanna what gorgeous photos! Glad you’re both doing well and home. I look forward to the birth story!

Co glad to hear the scan went well and you’ve got your induction date. On the home stretch now!

I spent the afternoon in the pregnancy assessment unit. 
I picked my youngest up from nursery and his teacher said he’d struggled to get his shoes on and thought he might’ve grown out of them, which was weird as they fitted fine this morning! I later found out someone had put a toy spider in them so he couldn’t get one on! 
He was upset as we were walking out of the school so I stupidly picked all 18kg of him up. After a few seconds I started getting very bad shooting pains through my bump down into my pelvis. This didn’t let up and I also started getting cramps and tightenings.
I phoned the hospital and they got me to come up. Luckily my husband could leave work and was allowed in with me.
I spent quite a long time on the monitor and baby was still happy in there (and dedicated to trying to kick the monitor off me) which was a massive relief. 
The pain was apparently caused by my abdominal muscles separating and my pelvis doing the same. The doctor advised lots of rest, regular paracetamol and has made a referral to the physios. I’m so sore but just relieved the baby is okay! Apparently heavy lifting at this point in pregnancy isn’t a great idea!


----------



## Catmumof4

Hi all congratulations on all the babies eeeekkkkk so cute! 

I can't remember if I updated much about Bonnie. She was born the 30th Sep at 1.58am so nearly a week old. I have happy but sad memories. So sad I didn't get the chance to push her out, my last one. I'm missing the kicks and rolls but not missing the pain. I too have loads of energy but trying to pace myself. Section scar is only hurting a little now. Bonnie is amazing she is so chilled out! She wakes 3 hrly for feeds but sleeps well (touch wood) between feeds. She didn't lose weight after birth at all just put on 3 ozs so far! On the other hand my 2 year old Evelyn is just getting worse with her behaviour. Iv so had enough


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Jelly - that sounds really painful! I guess I only thought about heavy lifting causing contractions but I guess all sorts can happen to us. Keep resting and I hope you feel better soon. 

Fern - congrats on the final day at work and buying the condo. I bet your relieved to be done work. 

Foster - yay for a date. But your right, they can come anytime now.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

So my birth story:

So I’ve been feeling BH contractions for months now. But on Thursday evening (Oct 1st) around 7pm I felt about 5 or 6 BH contractions in an hour. They must have been early labour contractions because they weren’t really very painful, more like light tightenings like BH contractions.. the difference is that I got a bunch in the hour and they lasted around a minute long. So by 8pm, I started timing them on a contraction app on my phone. They went from every 30 minutes to 15 minutes and by 9:30pm I got about 5 contractions in 15 minutes. Again, they weren’t very painful yet so I wasn’t sure... I called the hospital and they advised me to come in and get checked.

My husband had to wait in the car as they hadn’t admitted me yet. So while I was being monitored my contractions were only 3 minutes apart! All of this in 3 hours! But again, they weren’t very painful, I wasn’t in active labour obviously. So they did a last ultrasound and confirmed that he was still breech. So based on my history of quick labours they decided to call in the team and within an hour I was in the OR for the csection. My husband was able to join us at this point. The surgery went well and Connor was born at 12:36 am on Friday, Oct 2nd.

Connor and I spent 4 days in hospital. He was a touch jaundice and spent 24 hours in light therapy. We also had to supplement him with some formula so he didn’t loose much weight. He did drop down from 5 lbs 10 oz to 5 lbs 2 oz. But as of yesterday my milk arrived and we are exclusively breastfeeding, he’s doing great at it. But boy are the first few days exhausting.

My section incision is still sore but not like the first few days. I’ve been moving around more each day. Connor needs to eat every 2-3 hour to keep adding weight and also to flush out the remaining jaundice. So I’ve had several nights with almost no sleep now. However last night being home was much better, there is nothing like your own bed and not having nurses constantly checking on you. (All the nurses were amazing and I understand why they check on us... but it was hard for me to sleep).

So that is mostly everything. Here’s a picture from today of Connor and I.


----------



## AzureOrchid

Yay for maternity leave, Fern!! That really sucks with your husband not being interested at all. That’s good to know your doctor will still be available if you go into labor, though! Hope the villa works out well for you.

Joanna - Congratulations!!! He is such a cutie!! That’s wild how quickly everything happened. That’s good your husband was able to join in time! Such a great birth story and I bet it must feel nice to be out of the hospital. The pair of you look amazing together!! 

Jellybean - hopefully your baby stays put a little longer! Had a little chuckle at the spider in the shoe - I guess that would be a good reason they didn’t fit anymore. That must’ve been painful, though. Glad the baby is still doing well and hope you can take it easy. 

Jess - she looks so adorable! Glad to hear you’re feeling well but don’t rush things! Listen to your body :) So nice to hear that feeding is going well, too. 

CO - good news on the induction date and with the growth scan! Getting so close :) 

Catmum - glad to hear Bonnie is doing well! Hopefully Evelyn starts cooperating for you to take some stress off of your plate. 

AFM - We moved! Everything went fairly smoothly. Both cats have settled in very well, which has helped a lot. They haven’t gotten along since I moved into the other house in the spring. My cat is a bully and his cat is older and a wimp so he’d just hide on top of a cupboard and never come down. Now the older guy has a few rooms to roam in and dad cuddles, my cat gets his space and cuddle time with mom and both seem very happy. Fiancé is handling things well now that the cats are doing better, too, as I know he was worried about his older cat not handling the move well at all. 

Still lots of setup to do and still need to finish putting new baseboard into the nursery but hoping that’ll all be taken care of on the weekend so we can start actually getting that room ready. I’m dying to start setting up all the furniture and unpacking everything there. Definitely loving this place already, though. We finally have water pressure and that alone makes everything better lol! 

Everything seems status quo with the baby. Swelling in my fingers is annoying (feet are OK with my compression socks, thankfully) and I’m sore as hell from all the renovation/painting work, packing, unpacking and setting up of things. My lower back is pretty much done with everything lol but hopefully I’ll get to relax in our new jacuzzi tub tonight with some jets on :) We go in for our 36w appointment a week from today and then my OB will start seeing me weekly.


----------



## Fern81

Co_foster yay for induction date! I hope baby hangs on until then so that you can get loads of rest.

Jellybean wow that sounds really intense. My son weighs the same and I still pick him up a lot... I probably shouldn’t... Glad you’re ok though and take it easy!

Catmum it sounds like Bonnie is really doing wonderful, lucky you!! Sorry about Evelyn though... I found with ds the year between 1-2 years of age was really hard and he acted out a lot. I have loads of sympathy:( maybe she’s acting out now due to the new baby?? And will hopefully get into a new calmer routine soon...!

Joanna oh gosh Connor is precious! So tiny! And it’s nice to put a face to your name :) glad to hear he’s doing so well, shame I can imagine you’re feeling exhausted!

Azure- what a relief that you’re finished with the move and that you can almost start with the nursery. I still can’t imagine doing all that work that you’re doing now though, you (and all the other ladies who moved) are much tougher than me that’s for sure. Enjoy the jacuzzi! I’m a bit jealous of that one tbh :)

I heard from the hospital though- even though my sister would have been allowed to be my birthing partner, only one person will be allowed with me/to visit me at all. So that means if she’s there for the birth she will be the only one allowed to visit me at all for however many days I’m in the hospital; this is in order to limit the “traffic” in the hospital. So that won’t work :( husband will want to see the baby in visiting times. The ward supervisor was very sympathetic and said that we can discuss the matter again closer to my due date and that they might make an exception for me (I hope so!).

I’m done with schoolwork yay! Worked my fingers off until 4pm today lol and then closed my laptop with a flourish. I’m very relieved. Now I’m just going to focus on the house and the kids. I also booked my gel pedicure for next Friday (the salon uses massage chairs, soooo amazing!) and wax for Saturday, that’s just before I’ll be 38 weeks so I’ll definitely still be able to attend those appointments:) baby isn’t showing any signs of coming soon. I wished him out but now that I have some time available to rest I feel like he can take his time lol. I’ll re-evaluate that feeling again in a week or so though! In the meantime I’ll still tutor my private science learners but that’s fine, I like doing it & it’s not tiring or stressful.


----------



## Fern81

I had to see the dr again today as I’ve developed a uterine prolapse. Soooo I’m still “allowed” to try a vb but there’s a chance of uterine inversion or extroversion (hope those are the right terms, trying to translate what she told me in my language, into English). In other words my uterus or part of it can possibly come out during birth. It might lead to a medical emergency where I’ll need emergency surgery. There are so many “ifs”. I might have a successful vb but then need an operation to fix the worsened prolapse when I’m 60ish (because having a vb now will probably worsen it). I might have to have a cs. Ugh I’m so stressed about it now... imagine I go through labour, have my baby, then need to be put under for emergency surgery. Which will be ten times worse than having a cs. But at the same time I’m also deathly afraid of having a cs and really want my vb. Idk what to do or decide and I’m only going to see her again when I’m 39 weeks :(


----------



## Flueky88

Jelly hope baby stays put a bit longer. I've been crampy on and off for over a month now but thankfully they have been irregular and my cervix is closed. Also, I try to limit picking my 3 y.o. up. She's around 40lbs so fairly heavy. PT has really helped my pelvic pain, so hope you experience the same.

Jess so sweet. Glad baby girl is feeding so well :)

Joanna Connor is too precious :) glad his jaundice is gone. I'm glad your DH was there for his birth and I think you look great.

Fern yay for the start of maternity leave :)

As for vb vs cs. I think I would base it on how high f a risk it is for uterine inversion. I think it would be very hard recovering from an emergency surgery and a vaginal birth. Even more so with caring for a young child and newborn and without a supportive husband. Honestly, I would probably choose a scheduled CS in your case and see a PT that specializes in pelvic floor therapy after you've recovered postpartum. Buuuut, you don't have to listen to me either, you could very well have a vaginal birth without uterine inversion. 

Co I'm so excited you will be meeting baby boy in 7 to 8 days (not sure what time induction is or how long it'll last). Ah, how are you feeling?

Cat I'm sorry your 2 y.o. is misbehaving. I know my 1st had a rough time when my 2nd was born (21 months apart). It's so hard to have their life change and not comprehend it all I think. Glad baby is doing well and hope you recover quickly.

Azure glad you are moved and cats are better now. I can't imagine how hard it'd be moving 8 or 9 moths pregnant. Hope you enjoy your tub and get things sorted/set up.

AFM trying to keep up a bit better now. Still quite busy but it'll be okay. I had my 34 wk appt yesterday. I have bv so started antibiotics last night. Good news is everything else was perfect and cervix is closed. Closing date was pushed from today to the 30th but bank is optimistic we will close sooner than that. Lots of headaches with the loan, land situation but I know in the end it'll be worth it. 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## AzureOrchid

Oh Fern, I hope they're able to make an exception for you! Pedicure and massage chairs sound amaaaaazing, though. Hope you are still able to enjoy it despite the news from the Dr! Big hugs and will be crossing my fingers everything goes well for you either way.

Flueky, that's good to hear thing are going well aside from the antibiotics. All the fun that comes with closing and loans will definitely be worth it!!


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies how is everyone? 
I’m almost 37 weeks, really starting to relax and enjoy maternity leave :) 
Thinking of all of you!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hi all,

Thinking of everyone and wondering how everyone is doing?

I’m still in a bit of a fog, these long nights of broken sleep are tough, Connor needs to feed about every 2-3 hours but he’s been cluster feeding around every hour an a half for the past 2 days! I’ve been dealing with a bit of vertigo too and it’s worse when I’m tired. So that’s no fun. But my csection incision hardly hurts now and I’m enjoying my time alone with the baby when everyone is gone during the week. 

So excited to hear about more baby announcements and updates from all the new babies. Take care everyone!


----------



## co_fostermom

Hey all! I am going to try to catch up a bit - 

Fern - I really do hope they make an exception for you to have your sister and your husband. I hate how Covid has completely complicated something that is already so difficult and stressful. 

Azure - you can do it! I hope everything comes together soon so you can rest up in the final days. We somehow managed to bust out a massive downsize, get our place in a mostly safe and comfortable situation (we're waiting on one piece of furniture to really help it feel like home) and also got the nursery finished. Sooo, if we can do it, YOU CAN TOO! But also, don't overdo it! I was so tempted and there were many times I probably overdid it and really regretted it the next week. 

Flueky I hope nothing goes wrong with your closing date and I'm glad you and baby are doing okay!

Joanna - Connor is precious and you look lovely! I hope your cs recovery continues to go well!!!

Cat - I hope your 2yo will get used to the new family dynamic super quick and will settle in and start calming down really soon! I'm feeling overwhelmed with the thought of change in our family after 10 years of being just a couple so I can't even imagine trying to parent a little one while brining in a newborn. You've got this mama! I'm glad Bonnie is doing well. 

Jelly - how are you feeling? Are you doing better now?

AFM - had my final growth scan yesterday. Love Bug measured in the 9th percentile so the induction is still on for the 18th unless they have a bus load of women show up in active labor on Sunday. I'm hoping not, because I'm really not wanting any extra surprises at this point. Plus, I have to take a Covid test today, and I'm not allowed to go anywhere after that, so having to wait beyond Sunday sounds like eons away. Other than he's small, everything else about his scan and health were perfect, so he's mostly getting what he needs. They think he's on track for being born at about 5.5lbs. I'm okay with that lol. We got the nursery finished this week finally. And here's my final official bumpie.

How are all the new mamas doing? Hoping all is well and you are getting as much rest as possible, enjoying your sweet little bundles.


----------



## AzureOrchid

That sounds exhausting, Joanna, but nice to hear you and Connor are doing well! Time alone with the baby sounds lovely :)

Thanks, CO! We did manage to get it (mostly) done after the long weekend. Just a few things left to get to finish up the room but nothing crazy. So exciting that your date is so close!!! Fingers crossed they don't have to move it on you. Super cute bump and looking forward to the super cute pics of Love Bug!!

Had my 36w appointment with my OB today and he thinks there's a 50/50 chance that baby is breech at the moment. He's straight up and down but they can't determine between head and butt. So, he has given me a requisition to get an ultrasound done and the soonest the clinic can get me in is Tuesday but the ladies there are going to try to squeeze me in sooner if they can, as they told me they've been getting lots of cancellations.

If he is breech, my OB said he may bring me into the hospital to try moving him externally but the odds are about 50/50 that will work. The thought of them doing that makes me feel queasy but we'll see. Has anyone tried this before?

Was really hoping for a vaginal birth but I guess if he is breech and doesn't drop then I don't have much of a choice!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Azure hoping baby is head down for you! It can be so hard to tell! Hope you can get the scan in soon. My second baby was breech until around 34-35 weeks. I did all the exercises on the spinning babies website and got him to turn. I’d been looking at having a breech vaginal birth if he’d have stayed bum down though. It does depend on what kind of breech it is though, some are riskier than others I believe. 

Co lovely bump photo! Not long to go now! Will be thinking of you on Sunday and hope they can get that induction started quickly. 

Joanna those cluster feeds can be exhausting! Glad you’re enjoying your baby time though! 

Flukey I’m glad the physio has helped with your pelvic pain! My appointment is tomorrow but will be over the phone so not sure how useful it will be! Glad the 34 week appointment went well!

Fern it’s great that you’re getting some rest and relaxation in, much needed!

Hope everyone else is keeping well!

My 36 week scan went well. Baby was estimated at 6lb 3oz which is the exact size my eldest was at birth so no concerns about this one being small! Consultant was really positive about me planning a home birth. I’ve got the entonox canisters here already and the birth pool being delivered next week so all ready to go! I’ll officially be on the home birth list from this time next week so hoping I’ll get to meet baby soon!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Azure - I was given the option of external rotation too. I decided against it because of the 50/50 chance it would work... plus I’d also have a higher risk of uterine rupture due to already having a csection. I’m glad I decided against it, when I went into labour they checked baby on the ultrasound and he had almost no waters left, so the turn could have been dangerous. Good luck with your decision. 

co - I’m excited for you on Sunday! Baby sounds like he’ll be a little guy too, they still do amazing at 5.5 lbs. 

Jelly - I hope you get your home birth! I remember labouring with my first in a bathtub and it was lovely. Are you allowed to give birth in the tub, or just labour in it? 

AFM - Baby Connor and I are doing well, had a 4 hour stretch of sleep last night and I feel amazing! Connor had his 2 week checkup today, I’m hoping his jaundice is gone and his weight is up.


----------



## Flueky88

Joanna glad you guys are well. How was the jaundice and his weight? That first 4 hr stretch of sleep is the best isn't it. 

Jelly that's so exciting to be cleared for a home birth. I semi want one but not offered here anyways. 

Azure sorry it's unknown if baby is breech. Hoping he is head down for you. As for ECV, I've never experienced it. I think baby girl is head down but if she isn't I'd have to research a bit to make a decision. Were they able to work you in sooner??

Co beautiful bump pic. I hope that you have a smooth induction, delivery tomorrow. I'm so excited for the next baby in the thread :) 

Fern, yay for maternity leave. I'm feeling a bit jealous but I know I want all my leave with baby. It's hard enough leaving tgem at 16 weeks old so I prefer not to leave them any sooner. Also work has gotten hectic so that's definitely not fun.


AFM 36 weeks tomorrow. Hoping to make it to 38 weeks. Baby E has dropped though and having more discharge that isn't BV or yeast. So not sure if she might come sooner. I'm just going to count each week as a victory. I have my 36 week appt on Monday and will hage gbs test done. I plan to ask baby's position and a cervix check. I also am going to ask for a travel restriction from work so they don't have me travel iver an hour from the hospital. If my labors were longer wouldn't be a big deal but I'm estimating about a 90 minute labor. My labor times have been 6hr with dd1 and then 3 hr with dd2. I know that I'm not guaranteed another fast one but I do think I should be prepared for that reality and being 90 minutes from the hospital this late is ridiculous to me. Sorry for the rant. Oh the OB I see on Monday is one that delivered dd1 so I'm looking forward to seeing him, he's my favorite OB there.

As for closing no updates on it being different than 10/30. 2 weeks ago the loan officer was confident it would be sooner but now I'm not too sure.


----------



## Fern81

Co_foster good luck for tomorrow, I hope everything goes smoothly!! Will be thinking of you all day!

Azure hope your baby isn’t breach.

Jelly so cool that you’re getting everything set up for your home birth! I hope it’s a dream come true :)

Joanna nice to hear that you’re both doing well and that you’re feeling great :)

Flueky I really do hope your labour is short but not too rushed and unexpected or eventful.

I can’t wait to read more birth stories!

Afm well I’m resting wayyy more than nesting! There are lots still to do that won’t be urgently needed the minute after birth so I’m completely unmotivated. I try to clean/pack/sort a bit each day but after 30 minutes I’m exhausted and just want to lie down and watch one born every minute lol. Plus the minute the house is clean my toddler and husband come home and make a huge mess again. I’m much more “meh” this time round, I’m just glad I had some energy in September to get the most urgent things done.

I was admitted to hospital AGAIN yesterday for pain and I feel like they over treated me... the pain wasn’t too bad just weird (felt like a burning knitting needle stabbing into my upper right belly) with zero contractions but I got a morphine injection, iv, etc. As a result I’m so groggy today (after yet again nobody could tell me what was wrong) that I couldn’t attend my son’s swimming lesson... who knows how many Saturdays I have left to wake up only me and ds and that I can just up and go to his swimming with him! I’m quite upset that I missed out on this time with him. I’m sure they had good reason for treating me though despite me being emotional about it... baby A was quite tachycardic last night so that’s probably why I got a lot of meds & bloodwork. Anyway he’s staying put for now and the plan is that I’m still going to see my dr at 39 weeks again to re-evaluate vb vs cs.

Phew, long post!


----------



## AzureOrchid

That's good news about your baby's size, jellybean! So exciting for your home birth!!

Thanks, Joanna. I do wonder if there's a reason why he is breech and if EV might exacerbate the issue. Glad to hear you got some sleep and everything is going well :)

Thanks, Flueky. Sadly, still waiting so may have to stick with the original appointment on Tuesday if they don't have any cancellations on Monday. I've been researching like crazy but not sure if that's doing more harm than good lol! Wow that's a short labor time. Definitely makes sense to be prepared for another quick one. Hopefully work cooperates for you and fingers crossed they get their butts moving on the loan!

I hear you on the resting, Fern! I've been in a bit of a lazy mode this week. Slowly prepping the things we absolutely need but not jumping up to keep unpacking or doing things that aren't necessary in the short term. Yikes, that sounds like quite the treatment for you but hopefully you're feeling better, albeit groggy. Sorry you couldn't go for your son's swimming lesson but you need to take care of you and I'm sure there will be plenty more opportunities :)


----------



## co_fostermom

Just a quick check in because I probably won't be here for the next few days but today is THE DAY! Being induced at 7pm tonight but they could call me in earlier. We shall see. Either way, I'm feeling ALL. the. things. 

Will probably stay off the internet the rest of the day. Too much negativity in my newsfeed, etc. and even though I love this group, being on the internet at all will tempt me to scroll Facebook. 

Co_mama out!


----------



## CC94

Good call staying offline, best wishes for you and babe, can’t wait for your update!!!! :flow:


----------



## AzureOrchid

Ahhhh that's so exciting CO!!! I hope everything went well and the two of you are doing great :) Looking forward to your update!


----------



## Flueky88

Fern my nesting energy is gone. I've reached the point where I feel like a beached whale lol I'm also looking forward to more birth stories :)

Azure sorry it looks like you aren't being seen until Tuesday. Stinks when you feel anxious. I'm such a planner so being in limbo is torture lol

Co hope you are doing well and so is baby boy. I look forward to reading your birth story mama!

AFM Thinking baby might become an October baby. In any case I don't think I'll go before my due date, never made it that far (was a 3 days from edd with dd2). I'm 2cm dilated, 70% effaced, head is low and could be felt during exam. 

OB had no problems writing a note to my work to place a travel restriction. Have a few things left to do but aren't urgent. Will try to get tgem done in next couple days. Alao, thinking I might get a pedicure tomorrow so I make sure I get my pampering in before it's too late.


----------



## victorial8

Hi everyone . Congrats on all these fantastic baby announcements ❤️❤️❤️❤️ I hope you and bubbas are all doing well.

as for you lovely ladies that are still pregnant, I hope you are coping well and not feeling too sore. It’s getting so close to us all having our babies so soon. 

As for us, after 6 weeks in Neonatal, my little Leo got to come home and meet his big sister ❤️. He has done so well to get home so early. We were told to focus on him coming home at his due date but he came home when he would have been 35+3. He is now up to 5lb 2oz and is feeding like a champ. So so proud of him.


----------



## AzureOrchid

Wow, Flueky, you may not be far off, how exciting! Definitely good news that you got the note from your doctor, too, that should be a relief :) 

That's fantastic news, victoria!! Must feel great to be home with him now. :) Hope his big sister is happy to see her baby brother!


----------



## Fern81

Co_foster thinking of you!

Flueky I bet you’re next! That sounds promising. Good thing that you got a travel restriction, try to rest up! 

Azure good luck with your appointment today, I hope baby is head down. Keep us updated.

Congrats on taking Leo home Victoria! So glad that he’s doing so well, what a champ!

38 weeks over here, tired, sore and anxious! I wish I had more energy. It feels like no matter how much I clean, nothing gets properly cleaned and definitely doesn’t stay clean until the next morning:( 
Since yesterday I’ve been thinking more about opting for a cs as I’m getting more anxious about my body falling apart during birth, but when I imagine the pain after cs I don’t think I’ll be able to cope with it! I remember feeling very anxious before ds1 was born too, but not about the birth. I suppose anxiety is part of the package but it’s difficult, I keep overthinking everything. This was a stressful year for sure, I hope that after A is born we can all settle in and settle down!


----------



## Flueky88

Victoria so happy baby boy is home especially sooner than they'd predicted :)

Azure thinking of you today and hoping baby is head down

Fern, I could be but I did stay at the same for 2 weeks with dd2 so never know. I do think end of October or early November baby is most likely for me. 

Sorry about the constant cleaning. I can definitely relate to this. DH is picking up the slack more now though so blessed with that. With your 1st cs was it a scheduled one? I've heard the pain and recovery are less with a scheduled one than an unplanned/emergency cs. Do you think you could discuss your fears at your next appt with the OB? 

Anyways best be getting ready for work now.


----------



## Fern81

Flueky88 said:


> Victoria so happy baby boy is home especially sooner than they'd predicted :)
> 
> Azure thinking of you today and hoping baby is head down
> 
> Fern, I could be but I did stay at the same for 2 weeks with dd2 so never know. I do think end of October or early November baby is most likely for me.
> 
> Sorry about the constant cleaning. I can definitely relate to this. DH is picking up the slack more now though so blessed with that. With your 1st cs was it a scheduled one? I've heard the pain and recovery are less with a scheduled one than an unplanned/emergency cs. Do you think you could discuss your fears at your next appt with the OB?
> 
> Anyways best be getting ready for work now.

No my first was an induction with epidural and vb. I did tear quite a bit but it was an easy recovery. I’ve had abdominal surgery before which I really struggled to recover from though that’s why I’m so scared of a cs!


----------



## AzureOrchid

Aww Fern, that sounds frustrating with the cleaning :( I also completely get the anxiety with the birthing options. Since the whole breech thing came into play last week I've been back and forth on which one would be better and it's tough! Hope you can come to a conclusion and feel good about it.

Had the ultrasound this morning and he's definitely breech! He has been enjoying using my lungs as pillows lately as he takes up as much space as he can with his legs down. It was neat seeing the measurements, albeit a little scary. His belly measures on track at 37 and a half weeks but his head is already measuring 40 weeks! They estimate his weight at about 7.5 lbs right now.

The technician was really nice but still didn't disclose everything as she went along. It does look like everything is a-ok with him as far as organs, cord and fluid levels. He was even making little kissy faces as we took some side profile pics :)

I see my OB tomorrow and I guess we'll go from there. Really curious to see what next steps look like. I also wonder if he's breech because his head is so darn big and maybe things are too cramped for him to be head down? Nevermind the thoughts of his head continuing to grow and coming out naturally if he does flip!


----------



## AzureOrchid

Met with my OB today and things are starting to happen pretty quickly. We're going to give an external version a try on Monday afternoon but he's not very confident that it'll work. He does say the biggest risk is we wind up delivering the baby somehow that day but he'll be 38+1 then so should be more than fine. Otherwise, some very low risks with cord issues but would just result in emergency c-section anyways.

I'm also now tentatively scheduled for a c-section on November 1st at 39w.

Really wish my fiance could accompany me to the appointment today so he could ask questions as I'm just broken telephone trying to reassure him it'll be OK. Although, at the same time, I'm still not sure how I personally feel about the EV! I've read both success and failure stories about it but aside from a sore bump it doesn't seem anyone was worse for wear after it. I guess I just worry there simply isn't enough room for him to move and that we wind up stressing him out for no reason. Fiance is concerned that we might cause him physical harm with the pushing/prodding (he possibly suffered some vision issues due to forceps when he was delivered, so that's where that comes from.)

If he does wind up being delivered on Monday, we still have so much left to get done. Our previous house closes on the Tuesday and we still need to get things out of that place and into here, and clean it up for the new owner. Plus we need to get the car seat setup and seriously decide on names! Ugh!! I know that he has been in denial that the baby could come early but this is happening now and we need to get everything together. I finally got the last of what I needed and packed up the hospital bags (robes, mommy and baby diapers take up way too much space) the other night. 

We also can't move out the EV appointment because my OB is only at the hospital on the 26th and then again on the 1st to do it. So, unless we went with a different doctor, those are the only choices. And he seemed pretty set on having the CS on week 39 so I don't think we're going to prolong into week 40. Given the size of this bugger, I don't think I want to wait another week, anyways! 

So exciting and stressful at the same time lol! 

Hope all you ladies are doing well.


----------



## Fern81

Wow Azure that is a tough choice! Have you definitely decided on the EV?


----------



## AzureOrchid

We are leaning more towards going through with it on Monday than not. After sitting down and talking it through with my fiance, we came up with some additional questions/concerns so I've sent those off to my OB and hope he'll get back to me soon (likely tomorrow as he is on call at the hospital today.) Overall, it's super low risk, they'll monitor the whole time and we can always call it off at any point during the procedure. 

Struggling with the idea of putting him through any sort of distress for such low odds of success, though. I'm completely OK with the idea of c-section if he's breech and think it's more social/family pressure to try for the vaginal birth but it just seems selfish. If he's comfy where he is and we can deliver him safely then maybe it's not worth trying to force him head down. At the same time, if we don't try I'll always wonder what if!


----------



## Pineberry

Ahh have absolutely not had the time or energy to keep up here. so sorry ladies! Just a quick update as bubba is gonna wake up from his nap soon. @Joannaxoxo lovely photo of the two of you. You look great and Connor is just gorgeous. :hugs:@co_fostermom - I hope everything goes well, so exciting!! Thinking of you and can't wait to see your baby boy!

Today marks 4 weeks with my little one! Those first few weeks with a newborn are MUCH harder than I anticipated. There were times I would wonder why anyone would have more than 1 child lol. Times I would be crying hysterically because bubba was feeding for 1+ hour straight & I just wanted to eat my dinner in peace. Or because he was feeding for the 5th time in a span of 2 hours, leaving me unable to do anything at all.


It's gotten better for sure but there are still days that are soo hard. Like, yesterday he simply refused to sleep despite us trying EVERYTHING. He was up for almost 5 hours straight. :brat: Also, recently he's started to cry and get upset while on the breast (only in the evenings), which is frustrating and confusing.


Needless to say I am exhausted! I do get a bit of sleep at night if I take bub to bed with me and do side-lying feeding (this doesn't always work tho- sometimes he won't latch properly when lying on my side). Also, my SO is able to take over a few feedings a day since I pump, and he also gets 1 bottle of formula every day. SO has started to work again (from home) so we have had to re-adjust our rhythm a little bit. I have baby all night and then daddy will take over in the mornings till around lunch time so I can get uninterrupted rest.


View attachment 1089498


Love him SOOO much though, completely obsessed with my little boy. Can't wait for him to be a few months older and need less feedings / sleep more / start interacting with us. I'm glad I've felt so bonded with him right off the bat, I can imagine those first few weeks would be even harder if I didn't. Plus, those little snuggles are the best thing in the world - love having him sleep on my chest, memories I'll cherish all my life for sure.


----------



## AzureOrchid

Awww Pine, he's such a cutie!! Sorry it has been so exhausting but sounds like it's definitely all worth it :) Those snuggles sound amazing!! Glad to hear you're both doing well, even if exhausted and frustrated at times. :)


----------



## Fern81

Good luck then Azure! Sounds like you are calm either way. Just a few more sleeps and then your baby will be here regardless!

What a cutie Pineberry, wow that sounds exhausting though! I never had that with ds 1, he ate every 3-4 hrs (formula) and slept in between and didn’t really fuss when he was awake. The newborn stage was super easy for me but age 1-2 was very hard. Of course now everyone tells me I can’t possibly expect A to be an “easy” baby as well which has me kinda nervous tbh! It’s nice to hear that despite being so sleep deprived and having almost no time to yourself you’re still bonding with him and enjoying it. Hope things continue to get better!


----------



## Pineberry

That sounds like a dream Fern! :) tbh I wouldnt even say that my little dude is difficult per se - he mostly only ever cries when he is hungry - its just that he has a giant appetite lol! But we´re at every 2 hours with feedings right now, so thats progress from what it was before. And getting him to sleep can be hard. But other than that hes a sweetheart :D


----------



## Flueky88

Fern that makes a lit of sense then why you are apprehensive about a CS. When is your next appt? 

Azure, you have such a lovely and healthy outlook on delivery. I hope ECV is a success for you but if not baby boy will be coming safely soon after. Also good luck getting everything done before his arrival :)

Pine he's gorgeous. Cluster feeds are hard. I remember switching boobs constantly for like 2 hours with my 2nd starting at like 7 pm. It gets better and easier though. 

Co thinking of you. Hoping you are just busy with baby boy at the moment.

AFM, I feel like baby girl will make her appearance in the next 7 days. My gut feeling could be wrong though. I had contractions yesterday and she is putting a fair bit of pressure on my pelvis. Continued increase discharge with bits of plug here and there. Sorry for tmi. So yeah.

Well I'm unfortunately positive for GBS, wouldn't be concerned except for having rapid labors. I'm going to request an induction but doubt I'll make it to 39 weeks. Also going to ask if it's possible someone place an iv and I keep iv antibiotics on hand to start as soon as my waters break or labor begins. Not sure if OB and/or insurance would approve but worth asking. I've started a probiotic too to see if it might decrease risk of transmission during delivery. From what I've read the main difference if I don't have antibiotics in 4 hours prior to delivery is baby stays 48hours. If that happens I'll stay 48 hours instead of 24 hours I'd hoped for.


----------



## AzureOrchid

I'm sorry to hear about the GBS, Flueky! I just found out I was positive the other day, too. Must be stressful trying to plan for a potentially quick labor but hope you are able to get a good game plan in place to reduce risk even more for your girl. Pretty exciting if she's coming in the next week, though!! :) 

We are pretty much 100% sure we are going to skip the ECV on Monday. I sent some questions to my OB and he basically feels there is less than 50% chance of success at this point and my gut agrees (and feels there's even less chance) based on the size of this guy and the size of me. I don't think it's worth putting either of us through the stress/discomfort/pain of it for an attempt at vaginal delivery when I am completely OK with c-section if that's how he needs to make his way into the world. Fiance is in agreement and supportive so we'll probably cancel Monday and just stick to our scheduled CS day of November 1st. Unless he decides to arrive sooner, which would be very fine by me!


----------



## Flueky88

Azure how exciting that you will be meeting baby boy in 8 days!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Azure - that was basically my thoughts for the ECV, the fact that it was only a 50/50 for it to work and I was worried about it causing harm to the baby. Plus with a previous c-section there was more risks involved for me too. But whatever decision you make I’m sure it will work out for you.

Pine - your bubba sounds like mine. I actually cried at 6am, after being up every 1.5-2 hours all night long feeding, I was just done. DH took baby out of the room this morning so I could sleep for 3 hours. It’s an amazing time but just so exhausting. Hang in there, it does get easier... but hard to imagine at this stage.

Connor is now 3 weeks old.

Can’t wait to see more baby announcements!


----------



## AzureOrchid

Yes! Can't believe it's so soon! I'm curious if he'll try to make an entrance before then :) 

That sounds exhausting and stressful, Joanna! Good you were able to get some rest for a few hours. It does look like it's well worth it when you get to look at that super adorable little guy though :)


----------



## co_fostermom

Hi all. I am SO sorry for not updating in a week. It has been an absolute whirlwind.

First, he's here, he's healthy and we're all doing well.

Ezekiel Josiah Daniel was born at 3:02am on Monday October 19th via emergency c-section. He weighed a SHOCKING 6 lbs 8oz and was 20 inches long. He was finally set free on Thursday 10/22 and we've been home but have had to take him to doctor appointments almost daily since. 

I'll update with my birth story soon because just wow. It's long and intense and I know you all have been eagerly awaiting an update.


----------



## AzureOrchid

Awwww yay CO!!! He is adorable!! :) Must be so nice to be home with him despite the doctor's appointments. Hope you are both doing well!


----------



## Fern81

Sorry to hear about the gbs Flueky! 

Ok great so we have another fixed date to look forward to Azure! Hope you manage to get everything/most things finished with your house before then. 

Congratulations Co_foster! That’s a great weight! He’s so precious. I can’t wait to hear your birth story, I’m very intrigued now. Glad to hear he’s home and I really hope you are healing well. 

Aaawww cutie Joanna! Sorry to hear that you are also struggling with sleep deprivation. I hope you get longer stretches soon x

My 39 week appointment and scan is tomorrow. I have loads of questions for her and am quite anxious still. Regardless, he’ll be here soon! It feels so weird and unreal at the moment. I’m just happy to be on maternity leave as I’m soooo tired, definitely tired of being pregnant too but I’m cherishing the quiet moments before the storm!


----------



## Pineberry

Flueky88 said:


> Pine he's gorgeous. Cluster feeds are hard. I remember switching boobs constantly for like 2 hours with my 2nd starting at like 7 pm. It gets better and easier though.

Yessss! ](*,) There were several times in the first 2 weeks that he was feeding for 2 hours straight and I'd just burst out in tears bc I was convinced my milk wasn't satiating enough, and my back was hurting so bad from hunching over while nursing (no other way to do it sometimes!). Luckily, the phase of super long feedings is over, just very very frequent ones now!

I'm sorry about the GBS! That is stressful. Hope everything works out the way you want with the iv and that you'll be able to minimize the risks as much as possible. I'm sure everything will be just fine- and your sweet baby girl will be here soon, how exciting! <3

@AzureOrchid Omg 1st of November is sooo close! I'm so thrilled for you! :yipee:I hope you'll be able to get some sleep the nights before :lol: the 2 nights before my induction I just could nooot sleep, was way too excited thinking about babyboy arriving soon!



Joannaxoxo said:


> Pine - your bubba sounds like mine. I actually cried at 6am, after being up every 1.5-2 hours all night long feeding, I was just done. DH took baby out of the room this morning so I could sleep for 3 hours. It’s an amazing time but just so exhausting. Hang in there, it does get easier... but hard to imagine at this stage.

Aww, I'm so sorry hun (but also comforting to know I'm not alone with the super frequent feedings). What you said is identical to what happened several times in the last couple weeks- feeding him all night (sometimes with as little as 60-90 mins inbetween; he seems more hungry at night for some reason) then just being completely worn out in the morning & crying, and having my SO take him out of the room.

It's good to know it'll get easier - it already has, but I'm soo ready for the stage where he can comfortably go like at least 3-4 hours between feedings.

Happy 3 weeks Connor! What a cute litte smile! He is adorable :)

@co_fostermom Yaaayyyy!!! :wohoo: Massive congrats dear!!! And welcome to the world Ezekiel. <3 What an absolutely beautiful little boy.
Cant wait to hear your story and hope both of you are doing well, and that your recovery will be smooth and quick. Hugs!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Co congratulations! What a beautiful baby! 

Pine those fussy evenings and cluster feeds are completely normal but so exhausting. I promise it gets easier! 

I’m loving looking at these gorgeous babies! Sorry this is just a quick message. It’s all been so hectic here. My 3 year old has broken his leg, he’s being an absolute trooper about it but is in a full leg cast so as you can imagine it’s quite challenging at the moment! All seems well with the baby though, just a case of waiting for him/her to make an appearance!
Hopefully I can catch up properly soon!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Foster - congratulations, he’s adorable and I’m glad you are both doing well. 

Jelly - so sorry about your son breaking his leg! How did he manage to do that? 

Fern - yay for reaching 39 weeks... not much time left to go now! 

Pine - I’m glad to hear the cluster feeds have slowed down... they do come and go but glad your getting a break for now. 

AFM - I’m not sure if Connor is just eating too much, but the last couple days he’s been vomiting a lot. A lot more then just some spit up... its so violent at times that it comes out his nose! He’s been very fussy and I think his belly must be hurting. I’ll be calling the doctor if this persists. Poor little guy.


----------



## Flueky88

Joanna awww love this smile. I know they don't "social smile" yet but still so cute.

Oh no, poor guy. Hope it's just a rare occurrence and doesn't continue. I didn't have that issue with my girls so not sure.

Co he's adorable. I read your birth story on your journal and OMG that was intense. I'm sorry things didn't go as planned or smoothly but I'm glad you are both healthy. Don't try to be super mom it'll make your recovery take longer :hugs:

Fern can't wait to hear about your appt and scan. Ah yes, I'm trying to rest up now too in order to prepare for baby's arrival. Can't wait to see the rest of oir group's babies being born.

Pine glad it isn't marathon nursing sessions and just frequent ones. I think my 2nd started stretching feedings out more between 3 and 4 months. It might have been a little sooner and I'd get an occasional 4 hour stretch before then too. I just followed her cues.

Jelly omg I can't imagine a 3 year old in a full leg cast. I hope he heals quickly.

AFM had a disappointing appt yesterday. I'll try to update later as I need to practice a presentation I'm giving later today.


----------



## Fern81

Hi everyone so we’ll have a baby tomorrow. The placenta has hardened and he has little amniotic fluid with reduced movement. I’m going in tomorrow at 5AM to have my waters broken, just had a stretch and sweep, but if baby shows any sign of distress we’ll have a cs. I’m very stressed but at the same time relieved to have a concrete plan and not sit at home and stress/worry about baby anymore. 

Sorry to hear you didn’t have a nice appointment Flueky. It’s not nice to be worried or not have the answers you need so close to delivery. I hope everything turns out OK, whatever the problem is. X

Jellybean oh goodness your poor toddler! What happened? Are you all set for your home birth yet?


----------



## Fern81

Baby watch ladies... I’m in labour, 6cm dilated, water broke at about 6:45 pm, about an hour and a half ago. I started having contractions about 2 hrs after the stretch and sweep!


----------



## Pineberry

Fern!!! :happydance:How exciting! Hope all goes well, cant wait to see baby A! Sending you love - you got this!

Jelly- sorry about your bub breaking his leg! Poor little guy. :( 

Joanna- same here! My little one has been spitting up and vomiting milk a lot more than usual this past week. Will bring it up at our docs appointment tomorrow. :/


----------



## Fern81

He’s here! Born about 2 hrs ago without an epidural because it happened so fast. Worst pain of my life, never, never again. Everything went well though, no problems regarding the prolapse and he wasn’t in distress. Born with the cord around his neck. 
Baby Armand, 3kg, 50cm, born 11:17 PM on 27 October


----------



## Flueky88

Fern I commented in your journal, but so happy he's here safe. I'm sorry you are having a lot of pain. I'm not sure what all is available in Africa vs US but the blue dermoplast spray and tucks pads really helped my pain down there pp after my 1st. Also, a donut cushion to sit on so you aren't sitting on your sore bits. I was giving ibuprofen for pain relief and took it frequently(not more often than prescribed) to keep pain from getting out of control.


----------



## jellybeanxx

He’s so cute Fern! Congratulations!!


----------



## AzureOrchid

Aww jellybean, sorry about your little guy breaking his leg. That must suck but glad he's being a trooper!

Joanna - hope all is okay with Connor!

Ahhh Fern, that's so exciting!!!! Yay!!! Congratulations! He is adorable!! :) Sorry about the pain but glad he came out safe and sound!


----------



## Fern81

Hi all, just checking in, everything is going well with A and I, just a milk supply issue but working on it. My full birth story and updates are in my journal. 

I keep stalking for the next babies to arrive! Azure it’s almost your turn for sure!


----------



## Fern81

Azure- enjoy your last evening and good luck with tomorrow!


----------



## AzureOrchid

Thank you!! Talk about a wide range of emotions. Hoping I'll be able to get some sleep tonight lol :)


----------



## Flueky88

Hope everything goes well tomorrow :)


----------



## Fern81

Thinking of you today Azure! Hope you are both doing well x


----------



## Pineberry

Fernnnnn, CONGRATS lovely!! :hugs: I'm glad everything went (relatively) well, and sorry about the pain; that sounds awful with having no time for an epidural, but I'm so happy to see Armand is here safe and sound- and what a lil cutie he is :cloud9: <3 Hope recovery goes well for you mama, and that your milk supply issue resolves itself soon / has resolved itself by now. 


Thinking of you @AzureOrchid & hope everything goes superwell. How exciting that today is the day :hugs:


Hope everyone else is doing well also. 

Not much to update here; we have some good days & bad days in regards to sleep (some days ago he wouldn't sleep no matter how hard we tried to get him to- he was overtired which just made it worse. Then yesterday and today he slept without issues all day) , but all in all I really must say that this whole parent thing has gotten more managable and easier at this point (bub is 5 weeks and 3 days old now).


I feel like a person again & no longer get anxious at night time as I did before. Overall I feel really good and am so excited for the next few months, when he'll start smiling and laughing and interacting with us. Literally can't wait for that :dance:


Also, after having spoiled myself with unhealthy foods these last weeks (to reward myself for eating so well during my GD pregnancy), I will now go back to eating a healthy diet again and maybe even exercise a lil here and there. It was nice not having to watch what I eat & enjoy pizza, chocolate etc. but I feel really gross now hahah. Looking forward to eat healthy and subsequently feel better in my skin again. :)


----------



## AzureOrchid

Thanks ladies! He arrived yesterday at 5:41pm weighing 7lbs 11oz. His head was quite wedged in there so I’m glad we didn’t waste any time trying to flip him last week. He had some minor lung issue and has been in NICU since but is doing great. He was on CPAP for a few hours last night but all seems well. We just started breastfeeding this morning and he latched on right away. If all continues well, he’ll be in our room tonight and out of NICU. 
All in all things went well. I’ll post the full story another day. It was quite the experience and so happy to finally really get to hold him today. 
Here’s a pic from today post feeding of Logan! Middle name still pending lol


----------



## Pineberry

Awww supercongrats on your little boy Azure!!!! <3 Glad the lung issue is minor and that he’s doing great! And how awesome that breastfeeding worked perfectly right off the bat :) plus he is stinkin gorgeous :cloud9: happy for you mama :hugs2:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Congrats Azure! Logan is a great name, it was on my list too! I’m glad his lug issue is minor, good luck on the breastfeeding journey and I’m happy he latched right away. 

Fern - congratulations, baby Armand is gorgeous. 

AFM - not much to report, Connor has his 4 week check up tomorrow, I’ll find out how much he weighs... I’m thinking he’s gained at least a pound in the past 2 weeks... this little man loves to eat and is eating about every 2-3 hours still.


----------



## co_fostermom

CONGRATS FERN and AZURE!!! Both your babies are gorgeous!!!!! I'm so glad to hear you all are doing well.

I'm sorry I haven't been on much. Life with a newborn has been crazy because he's had to go to the doctors so much and for whatever reason we keep needing to go be out and about which isn't helping me heal. He was jaundiced so poor thing's feet look like little pin cushions. But we think the jaundice is gone now and he has his two week checkup and circumcision today. Wish us luck! I'm nervous about how that's gonna go.

So my birth story is kind of intense - I'll try to give you the shortened version here but you are welcome to read it in my journal for the full scoop.

Things started well - got my first and only dose of cytotec at 3pm on the 18th. Nurse came in about an hour later and said that baby's heart rate had dropped a bit after the cytotec so they wanted to do a Pitocin/ contraction stress test to see if he would even tolerate labor well. So they started me on Pit. My waters ended up breaking about 2 or 3 hours after that and that's when the doctor came in to say that he was handling labor beautifully. I was feeling like a real champ at labor as well. About 3 more hours went by uneventfully. Labor was progressing well. But then they couldn't get a good lock on his heartbeat and I was starting to be in agony. I knew something was wrong but I didn't know any better since this was my first labor so I didn't say anything. Next time I will know better to speak up if something just doesn't seem right. Turns out my contractions became one long, unending contraction, it was pure agony to lay on my back at all and I had a very hard time moving, talking, etc. It was also agony as they tried to adjust the monitors to get a good lock on his heart rate. About 10 minutes past without them being able to get a lock and what they could find was super low heart rate (some were at only 30 bpm). The doctor checked my cervix (I was at 6cm and effaced) and tried both a fetal internal probe and ultrasound to get a lock on the heart rate but still couldn't. That's when she called it and the room became an ant hill of nurses and I was very quickly rolled into the OR for what they call a "crash" c-section, meaning, I was put to sleep because they didn't have time for the spinal block. Apparently from the time I was rolled out of the labor room to the time he was delivered was only 2.5 minutes, and I was in recovery in 14 minutes minutes. Talk about crazy fast and intense. Baby didn't breathe on his own for the first 3 minutes and they were worried about swelling but he normalized super fast on the cooling bed and did quite well after that. He's a perfectly happy, normal baby now and I couldn't be happier to have him home in my arms, despite the birth experience being as crazy as it was. At the end of the day, I feel it was a positive birth experience, because I got to labor naturally without pain meds and did really well until the crazy end, and Zeke's here, healthy and alive. That's all that matters to me honestly.


----------



## jellybeanxx

Congratulations Azure! What a beautiful baby! Hope he’s out of the NICU and in with you for lots of snuggles very soon. 

Co that sounds like a very intense experience and I’m so glad to hear you’re both doing okay now!

I’m currently experiencing latent labour. I have several hours at a time of contractions building in intensity and then they just fizzle out. I had this in my last pregnancy but it’s much more full on this time. The midwife warned me it could happen with third babies! I’m feeling exhausted and disheartened. Really hoping baby is here soon!


----------



## Flueky88

Pine I'm glad that things are getting easier. I really don't blame you for eating thise foods you didn't during pregnancy cause of GD. I have so much respect for anyone that can stick to a diet while prego cause my tastes get so picky.

Azure glad you are both safe but hate he's in NICU. I really hope you both are already home together. He's a cutie and love milk drunk baby pics :)

Joanna how was his appt? 

Co how was the check up? Don't feel guilty, the 4th trimester isn't easy and you've had extra appts to deal with as well.

Jelly, I feel like I'm going to prego forever. Why are the last weeks so hard? 

AFM thought waters had started leaking Friday evening so I went to L&D. Was just a lot of watery discharge. I was having contractions but not regular. I haven't had any cervix changes either since my 36 week appt. I have been losing pieces of plug since Monday several times each day so I'm hoping it's a sign it's getting really close.


----------



## JessdueJan

Loving reading all the updates ladies. 

Jelly and flueky I hope your babies make an appearence soon and don't keep you waiting too much longer.

Congratulations to all those who have had babies since I was last on, they are all so gorgeous. Well done mamas!

Co - a crash c section must have been scary but glad they dealt with it so quickly and you and Zeke are both safe and well. By the way, I adore the name Zeke, I fell in love with it when there was a character in Neighbours with that name and its always on my name list but never makes the joint decision cut... so awesome choice!

We are all good here, life just seems to be flying by though in a blur of sleepless nights and endless school runs with the older kids. Poppy did her first 5 hour stint through the night last night so I'm crossing my fingers it's the first of many xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

Flueky I know the feeling, it’s never ending! I’ve been losing bits of plug for a few days too and hoping it gets me somewhere. Fingers crossed it won’t be long for either of us now! 

Jess 5 hours is great going! Hopefully it continues!

Not much new going on here, waiting on baby and being back in a national lockdown from today. It’s not as restrictive as the one earlier in the year though so I’m able to go for a walk with my friend later in an attempt to get the baby out.


----------



## CC94

Update- Kylie was born at home on the fourth of November at 2243. Was an amazing home birth experience. She is my biggest and earliest baby to date born @ 38+1 weighing a whopping 7ib15oz 21” ! There were questions about my dates from day one, though I think she’s taken after her 8ib15oz daddy - she is identical to his newborn photos! I only managed a gain of 9 ibs so have already lost three pounds from pre pregnancy weight, will thank her for that :haha:


----------



## jellybeanxx

Aww congratulations CC! She’s gorgeous!


----------



## CC94

jellybeanxx said:


> Aww congratulations CC! She’s gorgeous!

Thank you <3


----------



## Fern81

Congrats CC she is a doll! Glad to hear you had a positive home birth. I’m quite jealous of that weight loss! I still have 14kg to go to get to my pre-pregnancy weight urgh. 

Congrats to you too Azure!! He is precious! I hope things continue to improve and all the best with bf.

Jellybean and Flueky I hope things start moving along and that you both go into labour soon x

Oooh nice to get a 5hr long stretch of sleep Jess! I can’t wait for that to start happening! 

Foster that birth experience sounds quite scary but you have a very positive outlook, good for you. I’m so glad you’re both ok now and that you’re enjoying him.

Afm I’m loving my little boy and big brother is awesome with him, he wants to have MORE brothers RIGHT NOW. Lol! I’ve mentally moved on from the trauma that the pain and dr treatment caused during my birth and am able to remember and focus on the good parts. It helps that my son is a complete doll and so loveable. Even when there are hectic nights/days they are balanced out with nights that we both sleep well, some days that I get lots of time to clean (well, about 2/3 days of that so far!), I’m physically very healthy and have loads of energy, and we are really figuring out breastfeeding yay. Oh I SO recommend a Haakaa or similar!


----------



## Flueky88

Jess hope you get more 5 hour stretches of sleep. I'm not looking forward to the frequent wake ups but I know it doesn't last forever.

Jelly sorry baby is being equally stubborn. I was thinking yesterday really might have been the day but cramps and contractions fizzled out. 

CC she's gorgeous and I can't figure out where you were hiding her lol I'm glad you had a good home birth experience.

Fern so glad you are able to move past the trauma of your experience. I have a haakka and hoping it works well for me. I didn't leak with my other 2 so I'm not sure it'll be much use for me. 


AFM I'm so tired of being pregnant right now and with these irregular contractions and hoping it turns into active labor. Just general feeling of not feeling good. Not like a sick feeling though. I'm just trying to remind myself that I'll be requesting induction at my appt on Monday so she will be here within a week in any case. 

I dreamt about breastfeeding last night and my left boob was super leaky but not the right. I've had several breastfeeding dreams in my 3rd tri though.


----------



## jellybeanxx

Flueky these babies really do need to hurry up! I gave up and went to bed at 1am when my contractions fizzled out and then woke up again with them at 4.30am so I’ve now had another 12 hours of mild and irregular contractions. I get the occasional strong ones but they don’t get that regular. It’s exhausting isn’t it? I’m glad you have a finish line in sight at least and hopefully having all these contractions means your induction will be a quick one if it comes to it!

Fern I’m glad to hear you’re feeling better and having such a lovely time with your boys!

AFM aside from the irregular contractions and the 3 year old with a broken leg, I now have my 7 year old having to self isolate for 2 weeks because there’s been a positive covid case in his class. We haven’t been told who it is but speaking to other parents, it sounds like it was one of the teaching assistants. Hopefully she’s okay! Frustrating for it to have happened at this point especially as I’ve spent most of my pregnancy worrying this would happen! Luckily my maternity team have a covid hotline so I was able to get reassurance from them that my birth can go ahead as planned but my son will need to be in a separate part of the house. It’s not ideal especially with everything else going on but I’m trying to make my peace with it all! Just need this baby to get moving and hope that none of us have been infected!


----------



## CC94

Stalking for your guys updates, totally 100% thought I’d be last to go as I always am #-o


----------



## Pineberry

Aww congrats CC! :hugs2: omg she's totally gorgeous!! and so happy you had a great home birth experience, that sounds amazing! <3 + Yay on the weight loss :)

Wow @Fern81 I'm so happy to read that everything is going so well!! That's fantastic! :hugs2:Two boys sounds amazing, actually I'm loving having a boy so much that I think I'll want another boy when we have our second (funny I'm back to wanting more babies - the first weeks postpartum were so exhausting I wasn't sure I wanted more, even though I've always dreamed of having 3-4!).

I have a Hakaa but not used it yet - I read that the way you use it that you put it on the other breast while nursing? So is it just me that doesn't leak at all from the other breast when I'm nursing my little one? :shrug: I'm a bit confused.

@jellybeanxx - HUGS!! All of that does sound quite stressful! Hope the contractions turn into real labor very soon. And same to you @Flueky88 - hope labour gets going ASAP. That last little stretch of pregnancy is such a pain in the butt!

________

AFM - not much going on other than that Rafael has definitely been giving me some real smiles these past few days! Here is one of them! That was this morning :)



Had a ped appointment couple days ago & she said he's growing just perfectly! 50-65th percentile in growth/weight!

Weather has been so bad lately (rainy/ stormy) so haven't been able to go on walk, but I hate being inside all day so we've been to the stores here & there to get out a little bit (but now that corona is back on the rise we'll be doing that less). I love showing him off in public, so many strangers swoon over him and tell me how gorgeous he is - it's nice to share his cuteness with the world a lil bit especially bc we're not seeing anyone (family/friends) right now due to covid!

He's generally also been way more relaxed lately! He's becoming more alert and active and amazing each day. can't wait for the months to come. Week 5 was a real turning point, everything has been so much better since then.

Portugal is also going into a semi-lockdown again, beginning on Monday. So crazy to think that this whole thing has been going on for so long now. Back when it started I thought covid would be gone by August latest.

Also, really pleased Biden has been elected. =)


----------



## jellybeanxx

Pine Rafael is so cute!! I’m glad things are a little more settled for you, those early weeks are so hard. I’ve always gone through phases of not wanting any more babies when mine were newborns and then it kicks in again once the smiling starts! 
I’m also very happy about the news from America today. I’ve been very hormonal about it! :haha: 
I remember us talking about covid and how long it would go on for at the start of this thread. I still feel a bit like I’m going to wake up any moment and it’s all been a weird dream. We should all be so proud to have got through pregnancy under these circumstances and now so many of you raising your babies! 

As of 3.27am tomorrow, I will officially be the most pregnant I’ve ever been. Each of my babies seems to come later than the last! I’m sure it’s meant to be the other way round. I guess this one has a few hours still to come out and not be the latest! I made jokes about this being the one that would go over due but I didn’t actually think I’d still be pregnant at this point!


----------



## AzureOrchid

So much excitement and great things going on for everyone! Would love to respond to all but am absolutely exhausted and little guy is probably going to bug for a feeding again soon. It's unreal getting used to feeding so often! Here's a (hopefully) quick rundown of how our birth went!

We were tentatively scheduled for a CS on Sunday Nov 1st but were getting squeezed in so it took most of the day before they could get us into the OR. I fasted all day (originally they were aiming for 8am... didn't go in until about 5pm!) and wasn't allowed liquids, either, so it made for an even longer day. They then filled me with IV fluid, some meds and off we went to OR. Things started to get pretty real! 

They numbed my spine and gave me a spinal. It was wild how fast it started to work to numb my body. They strapped me to the table (arms on either side) and did some tests to confirm I couldn't feel anything, then they let my partner in. It didn't take long for them to get him out and it was crazy hearing everything happening - water breaking, then he was bum first, then a limb and another... then it took what felt like ages to get his head out. So neat feeling all the pushing/pulling as they worked him out and incredible to hear that first cry. He also pooped on the doctor and gave him a good kick, apparently. 

They cleaned him up, sucked out some of the fluid in his lungs, daddy cut the cord and I got to try to hold him (which was hard since my arms were half asleep from the spinal). They then stitched me up and wheeled us into a recovery room, where they then took him again to remove more fluid. It was at that point they decided to take him to NICU and discovered he had a pneumothorax. Dad went with him and I was left to recover. 

They put him on CPAP for about 4 hours and dad spent a good chunk of time with him in there. Poor guy was hooked up to IV and so many monitors. I still couldn't go see him as they wanted to wait for my spinal to wear off to remove the catheter. It wasn't until 12 hours after he was born that I was finally able to get into a wheelchair and get over to NICU to see him - but that was about all we could do. 

A lactation consultant visited me shortly after to help me with expressing some colostrum and we had to wait for the pediatricians to get into the hospital to determine if I could start breastfeeding. Fortunately, he was doing well enough that they let me start around 8am and we kept to a 3hr schedule of breastfeeding while they reduced his IV amount each time and kept an eye on his sugar. He was heel pricked so many times, the poor guy. By 5pm they determined he was OK to leave NICU and get off the IV, so he came to the room with us. By the 11pm feeding his sugar had remained stable enough with just breastfeeding that they finally removed the IV and left us alone with the frequent check ins. The whole NICU thing was really rough. He was the only baby in there and my partner wasn't allowed to be in there with me at the same time. It was so nice when we could all finally be together.

The next day we got the OK to go home and headed out shortly after lunch. So, we were in on Sunday and home on the Tuesday. Most of the staff was absolutely fantastic with us. 

CS is healing up quite well. The first few days were pretty rough to try and get comfortable or do even the most basic of things but the pain started to really improve the last couple of days. We've even taken advantage of some really nice weather here right now and been on short walks around the neighborhood in the afternoon. Night time has been a bit of a challenge so far with him getting rather fussy at night with cluster feeding. It has been extra tiring and I'm looking forward to starting to pump soon so dad can help with the night shift. Swelling has been really fun, too. My legs are like tree stumps still, though it is starting to go down. The tops of my feet jiggle when I walk, which is so weird lol. Progress was made when I could actually blow my nose without being in agony today, though, so definitely going in the right direction.

He is just way too precious and adorable, though!! 

We may start allowing our parents to visit next week to see the little guy, as we get settled into a better routine with everything and I have a bit more patience to deal with them lol both sides were driving me up the wall the first few days of the week with their crap/advice/childish antics. My mom got mad at me and ignored me for two days because I told her not to share pics of the baby from NICU with people and that they were just for them so they were in the loop. The other side of the fence was all up in my business about making sure I don't let the nurses bottle feed or he won't take to the breast and blah blah blah... it was quite annoying and I was very short on pleasantries with everyone, especially when my dad tried to get me to apologize to my mom for what I said.


----------



## Fern81

Wow Azure what an intense birth experience. I’m so sorry that your son had to be in NICU without you being able to see him for so long. Do they know what caused the pneumothorax? I’m glad you’re all doing well and enjoy your walks! I went for loads of walks with ds1 but am very reluctant this time... its just too unsafe. I have walked to the end of the block and back twice with baby in his pram and ds on his bike. 

Pine- ugh yes covid!! Like I mentioned in a previous post it’s summer here so all viral infections are lower in general, luckily. It seems like some parts of the country are having an increase in infections but we’re far from having a huge upsurge again. 

Pine and Flueky regarding the Haakaa- I don’t leak either. But I bought one (and then got one as a gift) so one night when I was nursing I thought why not just pop it on the opposite boob and see what happens. Then when I swopped breasts I swopped around the pump. I was surprised to get 40ml total whereas when I use the electric pump I used to get only 30 ml total, max. A few things though- breasts have to be stimulated to initiate a letdown reflex even if there’s no leaking, otherwise the Haakaa collects very little or nothing. So in other words it has to be while baby is nursing or while you’re pumping the other side. So it can’t, in my case, replace the electric pump. It is however an easy to use hands-free tool to collect some milk to go toward a freezer stash. I’ve also read that it collects mainly foremilk- well I do attach it to the boob that baby has finished using so I’m sure I’m getting some hindmilk too. I mix it with pumped milk just to make sure. And am continuing to pump too, to keep up my supply. My main goal with pumping is to stimulate as high a supply as I can so that I can bf as much as possible and not have my milk dry up so soon/suffer with supply issues again; but like I’ve said it’s a bonus to get a freezer stash with the Haakaa’s help.

Jellybean and Flueky I still have a good feeling for one or both of you for what remains of the weekend lol ;) fx for both of you!


----------



## Fern81

Oh and Pineberry, Rafael’s smile is amazing :) I can’t wait until A starts to smile and yet I don’t want him to get any older lol.

A pic of A enjoying the sun...he loves it... he needs 5 min morning and late afternoon sun due to slight jaundice.

Eta my pics always end up sideways/upside down and blurry. Sorry


----------



## AzureOrchid

Awww such a big stretch there, Fern!! Such a cutie :) 

The doctors said that pneumothorax is more common than people think but it typically goes undetected. I think the only reason they noticed it was due to the fluid in his lungs so they did an x-ray but I'm not entirely sure. The x-ray did confirm it, though. It was such a whirlwind when it all happened! 

Here are some pics from the last day or so, going for a walk in the backyard and in a milk coma after feeding :)


----------



## Flueky88

Jelly, thinking of you. I hope you have baby soon. Also hope no one contracts covid. My girls are coming coming down with colds, better than covid but definitely stinks.

Pine he's so cute and how wonderful that things are getting easier. It feels like forever when you're in that hard stage but you look back and realize it went by quickly.

Azure so glad he's home and doing better. You have a pretty intense story. He's a cutie as well. Sorry your mom was being difficult.

Fern good to kmow about the hakka. I'll definitely try even if I don't leak. Aw, so nice to get baby oit in the sun. We are having unusually warm weather right now for November. He's a cutie :)

AFM 3cm almost 4cm dilated, 70%effaced. Waiting on a call to schedule induction. Midwife said she wouldn't be surprised if I didn't make it to an induction though. However, if I do my cervix is favorable.


----------



## Flueky88

Quick update. It was a prelabor clean out. Got to hospital around 8 a.m. and checked around 9, 6cm. Water hasn't broken so labor is slower than what I had previously. I don't think I'll get 2nd iv antibiotic dose in but that's okay. Update more later


----------



## Flueky88

Baby Erika was born yesterday, 11/10/2020 at 225 p.m. 7lb 1oz and 20 1/4in tall. I was able to have a vaginal delivery without an epidural, gas and air isn't an option either. The end was pretty intense and pushing was harder than it was with 2nd. She was sunnyside up so I think that had some to do with it. When trying to deliver the placenta the cord broke so midwife had to remove. I *think* she went into to uterus to grab the bit of cord and was also pushing hard on my abdomen. It definitely wasn't what you wanted to feel after delivering a baby. However, we are both doing well and healthy. I didn't tear and my only pains are from afterbirth cramps. I've been taking ibuprofen every 6 hours so it's not been too bad. Anyways, jelly I hope you've had baby or will very soon. Take care mamas and babies.


----------



## Flueky88

Here she is


----------



## Fern81

Oh wow Flueky congratulations!!! She is a little doll! I believe you that pushing was intense, no pain relief and sunny side up well done! I’m glad though that you didn’t have that unplanned roadside delivery but it was still fast :) and all the best with your recovery I hope it goes quickly.


----------



## Pineberry

@AzureOrchid Uff, that was intense! Thank you for sharing. I can't even imagine what it had to have been like to be seperated for 12 hours. That must have been hard. Hope recovery is going well lovely. 
Aww the pics. He is absolutely precious and gorgeous. <3

@Fern81 Ohh cute! That lil stretch :) ahh Rafael also had quite a bit of jaundice in the first week and as first time parents it really freaked us out a little. A lot of walks and carrying him around on our terrace fixed it. 

@Flueky88 CONGRATS!! Wow, you're a warrior! No pain meds AND she was sunnyside up! Hats off to you and she's a darling <3 I'm so glad you're doing well and that everything is going wonderful! No tears, that sounds amazing. :) 
_

AFM - we have had a rough couple of nights with bubby not sleeping well and much, and being generally fussy. 2 nights ago he was up for houuursss at a time, clearly tired (yawning, red tired eyes etc.) but absolutely refused to sleep, not even when we were holding him. He did eventually pass out on Daddy's chest but my god that was a long, exhausting night. I do think that he just went through his first major leap maybe. 

He slept like an angel yesterday and today is going well so far too with sleep, so maybe things are better from now on. It's just the length that's not great. I started tracking his sleep 2 days ago (via 'Huckleberry' app) and I noticed he rarely goes longer than 2 hours at a time. At night so far he's been going for max. 1h 50min at a time. no wonder I'm always dead tired in the mornings. 

Also, I am definitely having my first ovulation again (my discharge ain't lying) :sad2: meaning AF is gonna return in 2 weeks from now. Pretty bummed. 

Babe is smiling more and more which always makes my day <3 Also he's getting so big y'all. Definitely doesn't have that newborn look anymore!





i think he's got such gorgeous lips! we still co-sleep, though he did sleep in his bassinet for 2h last night (want him to get more used to it and eventually co-sleep less... though I do love him being next to me at night).


----------



## JessdueJan

Congratulations Flueky, Erika is gorgeous!! & well done you!!


----------



## JessdueJan

@Pineberry Rafael has such a gorgeously cute little face, hope he starts sleeping better for you soon. On the AF front, mine arrived back yesterday... Its much heavier than its ever been before. I'm hoping this is a one off and it's not like this every month from now on.

We're having settling issues here with baby but doctor thinks it's down to reflux. She's been on infant gaviscon for a week now and it's taken the edge off slightly but think we are going to try something a bit stronger.
Baby is starting to smile more now, have just had weighed this morning at bang on 7 weeks and she weighs in at 10lbs 15oz, little chunk!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Flukey - congratulations she’s beautiful!

Pine - I feel like I could have written your post myself! We went 3 days and nights where Connor didn’t sleep more than an hour at a time (sometimes only 20 minutes)... he did this day and night for 3 days! He was clearly overtired but just wouldn’t stay asleep.. it was exhausting. He finally slept for a 4 hour stretch last night and has been sleeping better today, phew!

Connor was weighted last week and is 7 lbs 8 oz. so he’s doing well.

hope everyone is doing well! Got to go, can hear him waking up.


----------



## AzureOrchid

Thanks so much ladies! :) 

Congratulations Flueky!!!! She’s adorable :) Great to hear that everything went well and you’re healing up good!

Aww Pine, that sounds rough. We’ve had some tough nights here and there with him fussing and super gassy and they are just brutal. Take everything out of you for the next day or so. Hope he settles into better sleep for you soon. He’s looking amazing, though!! So handsome! Also really sucks about AF coming :( Big hugs!! 

I’ve been struggling with the bassinet vs co-sleeping lately, too. I can get him to sleep long enough that I have to wake him up when I have him in bed with me but in the bassinet I’m lucky to get 20 minutes of shut eye myself. We had one night where he was a dream in the bassinet but that was short lived!

Awww Jess, she’s so cute and growing so well! Hope you can find some relief for her. 

Connor is looking great, Joanna! That sleep must have been such a huge relief. That’s rough going so long without much of a break. Here’s hoping he keeps up the good sleep!

We’ve been having some “fun” with Logan’s gas lately. He has been getting really gassy and will make the craziest faces and sounds as he pushes the gas out. He doesn’t seem to get upset about it but it can keep him awake (which then makes him upset). He certainly puts a lot of effort into passing his gas and almost sounds like an old man at times with his grunting and groaning. We’ve been trying a bit of gripe water and may try some gas drops soon to give him some relief. Laying on his tummy on my chest seems to give him the most relief but we can’t be like that all day long, as nice as the snuggles are! 

Also, I am so glad that I went with one of those silicon peanut changer things to change him on. The amount of “accidents” that we’ve had during changing would be tough to keep up with laundry-wise if we were using something with a cover on it that needed to be washed lol! 

Also, Lansinoh is amazing. My nipples were a disaster after the first week of breastfeeding without using anything. This stuff is magic - cleared them up in no time and they’ve been great since. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend and is able to get some sleep!!


----------



## Fern81

Hi everyone it’s been a while since I’ve been here,I can’t believe all the babies are so big already and smiling and so super cute! Just the other day I was gawking at the second, light pink line on my pregnancy test! And then the fun of everyone finding out the genders... and the anatomy scans... at the same time it feels like a lifetime ago. 

I can’t believe my son is almost a month old. We’ve been sleeping ok this past week with him doing 5+ hour stretches. I’m knocking on wood (literally) because I’m scared it’s just a nice phase lol. I’ve been diving into taking cara babies’ instagram and blogs and following some of her advice. I wish I could afford the classes. He does sometimes really struggle to sleep though. I wish babies could talk,it’s so easy with DS 1 because he is so eloquent.

Azure my LO also does that with the gassiness and pushing and it’s hilarious! My older son and I have so many laughs about it! 

Well things have been a blur of taking care of A and doing housework. I dislike the housework in every off second, I must say. But I cannot imagine anyone really likes doing chores haha! I still prefer it over my previous job! 

We are still in the process of buying the condo and it’s exciting but scary as we’ll be dependent on air bnb etc to get an income from it. But it’s such a lovely place with a huge lagoon (like a fake sea) and lifestyle center etc so hoping we can make some money from it. 

Phew that was a lot, I should have saved it for my journal!

Ps Jellybean I’m guessing you’ve had your baby?


----------



## co_fostermom

Hey everyone! CONGRATS Flueky and CC!

Jellybeanx...holding out for you! Are the last one left or is there anyone else? Sorry, I hope that question didn't bug the crap out of you - I know how tiring the end of pregnancy can be. Can't wait for you to meet your little one!

Pine - I LOVE Rafael's smile! SO adorable. Also, I am glad Biden got elected too. Also, I am with you with wanting more babies already lol. DH was talking about more babies while I was still in the hospital and I wanted to slap him across the head but now I'm like, I'm ready to try again once I heal lol. 

Fern - how are you doing/ recovering? I'm so glad to hear that big brother is being helpful.

How is everyone else doing? 

Baby Zeke is just over a month old now! Cannot believe it. He is doing well. Had some problems with his circumcision unfortunately and I felt like a wretched mother for doing that to him but my husband keeps telling me it was the right choice for the long run. But long story short it wouldn't stop bleeding and all the doctors were saying this never happens. One even said in the 30+ odd some years she's been a pediatrician, she'd never seen a baby bleed like that, especially with the method they used. Figures we'd be the ones to do it the hard way. I had never heard our baby cry and scream like that before. It was terribly distressing. Anyway, he's totally fine now. We did have to go in for hemophilia testing after that whole episode, but all his tests came back totally normal, so we're chalking it up to a random newborn thing and the fact that his first two weeks of life were a little rougher than normal. He's growing well though and is finally latching onto me without a nipple shield (yay!). I am healing slower than I would like, but it is what it is.


----------



## Flueky88

Thank you all. Sorry this will be a selfish post. I have been so busy. We got t come home last week on Thursday. Pediatrician last Friday where she had lost 10% of birth weight. We knew she had a tongue tie and I was going to make appt with pediatric dentist to get lasered. Was going to start pumping 3 to 4 times a day so she would have an easier time getting milk. Also, have an infant scale at home to monitor weight. Ped was happy with my plan to avoid formula unless she continued to lose. Well..... dd2 fell from recliner last Saturday and broke her left clavicle/collarbone. She required more TLC so I was having to step up more with dd1 while DH was caring for dd2. However my milk finally came in and even though her latch wasn't deep she wasn't losing, was gaining weight, having enough pees and poos, and was content. 

Went Monday to a PT that specializes in craniosacral therapy to help loosen her tight jaw muscles prior to the release so it was more effective. Then went to dentist who identified lip, cheek, and posterior tongue tie. Had them lasered. Nursing improved. I have very little nipple pain and they no longer look like lipstick afterwards. I do know she still hasn't perfected her latch though. She started having green stools on Thursday after they had been mustard colored. I went back to IBCLC and pediatrician yesterday. IBCLC thinks she isn't getting the hindmilk/fatty milk due to her latch which is causing the green stools. So she's having me compress my breasts while nursing to help her get that fatty milk. She gained 4oz in a week's time which they were both happy with. IBCLC wants her to gain 5 to 7oz in a week's time. So hoping we meet that goal next Friday. She also wanted me to see the PT again which I was already scheduled for Tuesday. Ped was fine with me continuing to check weight at home, and wait to come back at 1 month unless there are issues.

Dd2 is doing much better and honestly you wouldn't think she broke anything. She wants to run and play like nornal which can be a bit scary as I worry she will fall and make it worse. She goes back to ortho on 30th. There was a bit of drama getting her a sling that fit her, but was resolved. Not feeling like getting into it, but a nurse at peds office had me crying (it was another doctor's nurse). 

My bleeding picked up a fair bit yesterday but I think it was from carrying dd3 in car seat to and from appt with IBCLC. It's more than 10lbs and was a decent walk. Seems to be slacking off some and plan to take things easy over the weekend. 

Dd3 is really an easy baby other than some feeding issues. She is easily content and likes to sleep. She can sleep through her wild sisters playing thankfully. I'm so thankful she is much easier than dd2 was in the newborn stage as with dealing with her broken bone and how young all my children are, I'm just not sure how I could deal.


----------



## Fern81

Wow Flueky that’s a lot to deal with! So glad your dd is doing well despite the broken collarbone. Good luck with Erika’s feeding issues. I hope you guys get it sorted out. 

Co_foster please don’t beat yourself up over the circumcision issues! No way you could have known that in advance. Here we don’t do them as a rule but if we did, I’d definitely consider it. Can’t believe he’s so old already; it’s also easier (for me at least) to consider having more when you know you have embies on ice. Idk if that’s the case with you too. I think about my frozen embies a lot but after this birth and my age etc I don’t think I’ll have them though.

Hmmm we’ve been having sleep issues again on and off but I’m very happy that A is still a good sleeper at night. Last night he only woke twice to feed (since going down at about 7:30 pm). I found that if he struggles going down, side lying helps him fall asleep and he’s fine for the rest of the night in the bassinet. Days though... that’s a different story! I really miss having a swing (the one I had with ds 1 broke) and many days A will only nap if I do babywearing. I love doing it, have 5 slings and prefer the close caboo; only problem is that it’s so hot here he gets sweaty and overheated after about an hour in the sling. And when I take him out those eyes pop open! He really only naps in the morning until about 10 and then MAYBE one other time during the day. I’m so not used to this! Again- so grateful for his night sleeps though. I had such a bad stomach bug last night I wouldn’t have been able to cope with him.

He is 4 weeks old today so just a while before he starts smiling yay. 

Let’s see some more baby pics! 

I guess mine will be sideways again lol.


----------



## Fern81

Some pics from yesterday


----------



## AzureOrchid

Hope everything goes well with the condo Fern! I’ve been finding that Logan much prefers sleeping on his side, too. Also cannot wait for the smiles!! He’s looking so gorgeous!! :) 

CO glad to hear Zeke is doing well! Great that he’s latching :) Hope your healing starts to pick up for you.

Yikes, Flueky! Sounds like quite the week for you. Glad to hear everyone seems to be doing well at this point, though! :) 

We had our first family visit outing on Sunday to see my fiancé’s sister and her brood of kids. It was nerve wracking watching kids ranging from 3 to 12 holding my little guy (with a 10 month old being bounced around simultaneously) but he slept through it all like a little champ and the kids were all really good with him. I think I’m done with that much family at once for a good while, though.

I’m getting super sick of unsolicited (and sometimes solicited by my fiancé) advice from that side of the family. And it’s only the beginning…. Ugh!!

I get that she has a lot of kids but my fiancé looks to her and his mom for advice on all things, even personal things about me. His sister tried giving us some advice on the weekend for bath time (which she hadn’t even tried herself, she just saw it on Instagram) and he got upset when I said I wasn’t OK with trying it. Logan has been a bit of a screamer for his baths up to that point but he had only had a couple of them! That night he was good as gold and we didn’t do anything different. Some things just take a bit of practice.

I have started pumping a tiny bit every so often and dad (finally, after I showed him how to do it) has started giving him a bottle so I can get a little breather every now and then. I tried the Hakka but it didn’t work very well so wound up getting a note from my OB so I could get a discount on the Medela Sonata and it works like a charm! 

Hope everything is going well for everyone and you have a safe Thanksgiving for those in the US! :)


----------



## Flueky88

Fern dd2 would only sleep if I was holding her. It made te transition from 1 to 2 very hard as dd1 was only 21 months. We bought a graco sense2soothe in hopes it would get her to at least nap without me, but she didn't care for it. Dd3 loves it though. Glad he will nap through babywearing though.

He is so cute and love his skinny legs, all my girls have super skinny legs as newborns.

Azure sorry about the unsolicited advice. Babies are all so different, having dd2 had me realize this as it was like learning all new challenges. In any case, I think as mom you know what's best for you and your child. 

Glad you were able to get a pump and it's working well for you. Happy Thanksgivingto you as well.

AFM things are going even better. Dd2 is doing great and her follow up with ortho is Monday. Baby is nursing even better as poops have transitioned back to mustard yellow color. I didn't weigh her yesterday but project she will be near 6lb 14oz when weighing her later today. I'm thankfully losing weight too. Have lost 15 of the 22lbs I had gained during pregnancy. I'm not trying to lose but will accept whatever happens until I wean from nursing which is going to be awhile if all goes well. 

Happy Thanksgiving to the US moms. I'm looking forward to eating lots of yummy food today and being with our immediate family. 

Here's pics of baby E and dd2. Also, I'm having some feelings of sadness about no longer being pregnant, but I really don't think I can handle 4 mentally and financially. DH definitely doesn't want 4. I think it's just part selfishness (love the ultrasounds and feeling the kicks, etc) that I have those feelings and I know my body really cant handle pregnancy again. My poor pelvic floor is weak and don't want to stress it out. I guess just trying to say that I don't want any more children as we are complete that I'm going to miss some things about pregnancy. I suppose that's normal and there are many things about pregnancy I'm glad to not experience again. 

Have a wondeful day everyone :)


----------



## jellybeanxx

Sorry it’s taken me so long to come back and update! Fraser was born at home in the birthing pool on 10th November. It was an intense and quick labour and a wonderful birth. I caught him myself which was an amazing feeling. He was diagnosed with a tongue tie (much like his eldest brother) a couple of days after he was born and we ended up with a hospital stay at 10 days old and a very dramatic 17% weight loss which was scary. He’s managed to stay alert and hydrated throughout which baffled the hospital staff. He seems to be turning a corner with his feeding now that his tongue tie has been snipped so hopefully things can be a little more relaxed!


----------



## Fern81

Thanks for the update Jellybean, I’m glad you got your home birth! Sorry that you had such a scare with the weight loss. It sounds really frightening but I’m glad it’s resolved. He is very handsome! So alert!

Flueky I’m glad things are going well at your end too and your girls are gorgeous. It feels like just the other day that you and I were both still ttc #1.

Afm up and down with baby sleeping and crying, I wish he would start smiling a bit but at least I have that to look forward to lol. He still sleeps best on someone/next to my bare chest side-to-side. The 5 s’s work sometimes but it was difficult this week with a sick toddler at home (G has sinusitis and is feeling very angry and upset shame). Maybe next week we can get into a better routine again.
I have to see my mil this week at a family christmas. I broke down crying a few weeks ago and told her I missed having a good relationship with her and whether we could make peace, which I really shouldn’t have because her behavior hasn’t changed and I dread seeing her & now I have to pretend to be NICE not just respectful lol. And I’m not always a very nice person so it’s going to be hard when I resent her so much. Now I have to reset the boundaries again, just my own fault. If she says anything about my kids or parenting style etc I’m going to be very firm and say “my kids, my rules” loudly so that everyone can be witness & so she won’t be able to tell a lie about it later. I really wish her out of my life! One plus point is that I can go have a breather and hide in a bedroom whenever Armand needs to (frequently) nurse haha!


----------



## AzureOrchid

Such lovely pics Flueky! They’re both so adorable! Glad to hear things are going well and congrats on the weight loss :) Sorry about the feelings of sadness. Sounds like you have a great outlook with it, though, so hopefully it fades soon. I definitely agree there are lots of things that are not fun about pregnancy!

Congratulations jellybean!! That sounds scary with the weight loss but great to hear he’s doing much better now. Very cool about your birthing experience, I can’t imagine what that must’ve been like!

Fern, that’s tough with the MIL! I hear you with being right on that cusp of being ready to firmly say that it’s your way or the highway with how you raise your child. I hope it’s not too awkward or frustrating for you and definitely take advantage of those “nursing” breaks!! :)

Logan is 5 weeks now and we had our one-month last week. He’s gaining well - up to 9lbs 13oz (from 7lbs 11oz at birth) and has grown about 5cm in length. We’re very slowly getting used to the bassinet at night, now, managing about 2-3.5 hours in there soundly between feedings but I can only get about one “round” out of him and he fusses after I put him back in there again so I just let him come back to bed with me so I can keep getting sleep.

Got a treadmill last week and have been enjoying walking on that. Can’t wait for my 6w checkup next week!! (And for the bleeding to stop… it will stop at some point, right?! Lol)

Hope all you ladies are doing well with your bundles of joy!! Have a great week :) Here are a couple of pics of him being a great little helper while I do a bit of work on my business.


----------



## Pineberry

Congrats Jelly!! :happydance::hugs: Your birth sounds absolutely amazing and I’m so happy to hear that he is doing so well now in regards to feeding. He’s so cute and precious too <3


Fern I can imagine it was difficult with a newborn AND a sick toddler. Uff. Hope things are going better now. And your MIL definitely doesn’t deserve you at all (nor does anyone in that family IMO!). You’re worth so much more than to be treated like crap by these douchebags all the time. Is A smiling now?? :) It’s almost a week later so I figured he might! Also- love the pics of A at the top of this page - so tiny and adorable!! :hugs2:

Azure! He’s soo gorgeous omg! I love having him lay like that with me when I’m on my laptop (and love when he sleeps on me in general for that matter- except when I really need to pee or do something else ha). I do the same thing as you in regards to the bassinet; sometimes I’ll put him in it for the first stretch of his night sleep & it never works out too well for long (starts squirming, feeling uneasy) and I just end up putting him beside me and co-sleeping. We dont ever manage 2-3 hours in there though so good for you! :) 

Jealous of the treadmill! Wish we had space for that in our apartment :-(

-

all is going well here other than that bubs sometimes will still fight sleep a lot, and some days refuse to sleep anywhere but on us. But in general he’s been such a relaxed little dude ever since week 7 (knock on wood). 11 weeks today! The pediatricians we’ve seen are so impressed with his head/ neck control. They said he’s as advanced as a 4 month old!

His daytime naps are ridiculously short tho. We’re lucky to get more than an hour at a time. Nighttime is ok except he’s started being wide awake at 4AM these last days.

He’s honestly just the best thing in the entire world. Love being a mom so much. 



Friend took some xmas pics for us! Really like how that one turned out.

We BD for the first time again 2 weeks ago at 9 weeks PP (and the only time so far), unprotected since I’m about 99% sure I’m not yet fertile again (seemed to be false alarm when I thought I was ovulating some weeks ago, period never ended up coming).

well now i’m all paranoid & thinking "what if??" and just ordered a pregnancy test:dohh: Gonna take it in a couple of hours. Hoping real bad it’s negative; no way I’m gonna have another that soon. Even just financially its just not feasible for us. Probably gonna look into getting an IUD too. Never had it before so new territory for me


----------



## co_fostermom

Hey all! 

Congrats Jelly! I'm glad you got your home birth and that bubs is doing much better with feeding!

Flueky, I'm so sorry to hear about DD2! That sounds scary and exhausting. But I'm glad she's doing well despite the broken bones. Praying that she has a super quick recovery and that you have the energy to keep up. 

Azure, Logan is precious!

Fern, I feel like daytime naps are a struggle too. :hugs: I'm sure it gets better. I'm sorry about the issues with your MIL...I haven't spoken to mine directly yet, but it seems like she's become a lot warmer to DH since Zeke was born so I kind of understand what you're going through with wanting a better relationship but also needing boundaries. MIL did have the nerve to ask us to travel to her so she can see the baby after DH had just finished explaining that he will be quarantined from work without pay for two weeks if he sets foot on a commercial plane. She doesn't work so really, that was quite rude and unthoughtful. We're always the ones traveling to our families anyway. I think it's time for them to come visit us for a change.

Pine I LOVE your Xmas pic! SO cute! I'm sorry bubs is not sleeping as well as you'd like. Also, I'm kind of in a similar boat as you with hoping for a negative preg test here in a couple weeks. DH and I BD'd for the first time this past weekend after I had told him I had an unusual glob of EWCM (sorry if tmi) as well as other ovulation symptoms and that we needed to hold off a bit longer. Suffice it to say my judgement was down (sleep deprivation) and he seduced me lol. I haven't gotten my period back yet but I really felt like I was ovulating. I'm holding out that nine years of trying and needing medical assistance to get pregnant is going to be consistent and that I'm not all of a sudden super fertile. Don't get me wrong, if I'm somehow pregnant again after only 2 months, I'll be happily VERY surprised, but I'm concerned it will cause my breastmilk to dry up and I was really, really hoping to BF until DS is 12 months. Oh well. We will see. Holding out for you that your test is negative!!! 

AFM I'm doing okay with healing. My 6 week checkup went really well though and I'm starting to feel more normal. Still definitely have days where I can tell I did too much the day before. Zeke is doing really well. He's 2 months old today! He is also getting to a point where he's only waking up once per night (it's been consistently twice per night until the past few days or so). He's NOT a morning person just like his mommy, despite waking up at 6:30a every day, and his grunts and the faces he makes when he's waking up are hilarious! Okay, don't want this to get too long so I'll leave it at that. Also, Zeke is throwing me some serious shade from his swing so I better give him some loves.


----------



## co_fostermom

Pineberry...any news on the preg test? AF showed up for me yesterday so all is well on that front.


----------



## Pineberry

Aww co, sounds like everything is going pretty smoothly for you which is so great to hear. 6 weeks was also around the time i was starting to more normal too. So glad to hear Zeke is doing so well!!! And only waking up once a night is really good (definitely was not once a night for us when Rafael was 6 weeks) :) . My bubs has started sleeping through the night these past 2 weeks, only "waking" to eat every couple of hours (he doesn't really wake up though- he'll just latch onto my boob with his eyes closed - we bedshare). He's basically down from 8-9pm until anywhere between 6 and 8am. Now if I only didn't suffer from insomnia so I could get a good nights sleep :/ a lot of the time I'll only fall asleep around 4am and then bubs often wakes me up at 6-7am with his grunts trying to pass gas, and wanting to be picked up and carried around.

Pregnancy test was negative \\:D/ Gosh that would totally not have been doable for us had it been positive. We'll likely TTC again mid 2022 or beginning 2023.

I totally understand that you'd be happily surprised if you got a BFP the 'natural way' after so many years of infertility- do keep me updated?

Hope this thread won't die as it's so lovely to check in with you ladies from time to time and hear how all the bubbas are doing


----------



## AzureOrchid

Aww Pine that’s great with his neck and head control!! Hope he starts cooperating a bit more with sleep time for you. The 4am wake up sounds painful! 

Your Christmas picture is SO CUTE!! Ahh I love it! The look on his face is heart melting! :) 

Congrats on BD’ing again! I’m not quite ready yet at 7 weeks PP. Dry as all heck and still bleeding a bit, so no thanks! All the best with your IUD. I’m on the fence about that right now myself. I’m really worried about us getting pregnant again soon because I doubt he’s going to be game for condoms and I don’t want to take anything hormonal. Cue a stressful couple of years ahead depending on how long we wait (if we have another). 

That’s great to hear you’re starting to feel more normal CO. Also fantastic with Zeke sleeping so well! I hear both of you about mornings, though haha, he sounds super cute with his noises and faces, though.

Hope everyone else is doing well with their little ones!

Logan is continuing to do well and is starting to smile a bit, which is so fun! He’s also seeing much better and gets mesmerized by so many things. He’s also doing really well with his head/neck, which is making certain things like bath time a lot easier. 

What’s everyone’s plans for Christmas? How are you dealing with family gatherings, COVID, etc? 

We’re in full lockdown in this province again as of the 26th, with my city being in full lockdown as of Monday. We’re still going to have grandparents pop by to visit and do gift exchanges on various days this week and skipping any family gathering/dinners but the SIL is pushing us to stay for dinner when we drop presents off there on Christmas Eve. Would really rather not since I’m not comfortable breastfeeding outside the home (my shirt often winds up soaked despite best efforts to keep dry lol plus I cannot relax at their house) and it’s just going to be pure chaos. Plus, my parents will then likely get jealous that we didn’t eat with them and the ongoing family drama continues. Why are the holidays so darn stressful?! I just want to stay in my little bubble with my little guy!


----------



## Pineberry

Azure, I’m so happy to hear Logan is doing so well and developing nicely :) Sounds like he is ahead of his age!

Regarding christmas plans - we’re going to see my SO’s family who live about 300 km up north. We are being cautious and did a covid test yesterday (which already came back negative). They haven’t seen Rafael since he was 12 days old so it’s going to be amazing for all of them getting to see him again. 

Portugal is also in semi-lockdown again (on weekends it even starts at 1pm)- but people are allowed to travel between cities during christmas (thank goodness)

Also, my mom is visiting from Germany! She has been here for 10 days now, we booked her a really cheap airbnb which is right across the street from our apartment. So cool. She’s already helped tons with the little guy, cooking us dinner almost every night, helping me clean the place, etc. -- first time we’ve had any kind of help since bubba was born, we feel so spoiled :)

Also starting to get fit again, done three powerwalks in the past 3 days!!


----------



## Pineberry

Wish all of you a merry christmas btw <3 :xmas23: Hope you all have a lovely one!


----------



## co_fostermom

Merry Christmas everyone! It's so nice to hear baby updates! Our Christmas is going to be quiet with just the three of us. My state is on semi-lockdown too. DH is taking me "on a drive" somewhere to do something. Apparently it's a surprise. We may be playing in the snow but I don't know for sure, though he did tell me to bring my snow pants in case I want them. 

I started the mini-pill birth control method on Sunday. It promptly depleted my milk supply so I stopped it yesterday. I was planning on taking it until Zeke is 6 months and then trying again naturally to see if my fertility got a boost after this pregnancy (considering that AF returned already, I'm guessing things are looking better on that front). I'm honestly okay with getting pregnant within his first year, but I'm also 35, so I feel like I'm running out of time. At any rate, DH and I will need to be careful, because I'm not okay with getting pregnant before 6 months and I'd prefer it to be more around his 1st bday. 

Okay, hope to hear from you all! I agree with Pine - let's keep this going as much as we can, even if it's just quick baby updates!


----------



## co_fostermom

I was FINALLY able to upload some pics of Zeke! Here you go!


----------



## Flueky88

I'm glad everyone seems to be doing well. I hope everyone has a Merry Christmas :)

Also, just a thought. How would you all feel about a "secret/private facebook group"? Have one with dd2 and I fins it easier to update and keep up with everyone. If others are interested, I'm willing to create one and would just need you to pm so we could ad each other on fb to add to the group. If no one is interested, I understand and my feelings won't be hurt.


----------



## Fern81

Merry Christmas everyone!

Flueky I’d be interested:)


----------



## Fern81

Nice to see the updates!! 
It’s nice to see and read how the babies are growing up. I’m loving mine reaching new milestones and can’t wait for him to be more engaged and playful & to be able to interact with his brother. 
As for birth control- I’m doing none. I’ve never been able to get pregnant without ivf in my whole 39 years of life, I’ve been sexually active for 23 years and no bfps other than my 2 ivfs so I’m not worried about falling pregnant at all!


----------



## Pineberry

co - Zeke is so darn precious, omg! Handsome lil fella, and those outfits!! :flower:

I would be interested in a fb group yes!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hi everyone!

Sorry I haven’t had chance to read everyone’s latest posts but thought I’d pop on and say Merry Christmas. I hope everyone had a nice time, despite all the Covid restrictions.

Baby Connor is doing well, we go for his 3 month check up next week. I am guessing he’s around 8.5-9 lbs now. He is sleeping longer stretches at night which is amazing.

I’ll try and get back on here more often. However, we are in another lockdown for about a month, so got the 2 bigger kids home now too. Hubby was about to finish his college degree in December before the lockdown happened (thankfully!)... so he’ll be doing some job searching come January. But I’m so thankful to have him home right now.

Keep healthy everyone!


----------



## Fern81

Glad everyone seems to have had a nice Christmas despite Covid restrictions. We are on alert level 1 so we could see our family, we had Christmas celebrations early in December with the in-laws and then with my family. On Christmas day we went out to brunch and then had a nice barbecue with our best friends in the evening. The kids DESTROYED my house lol and now we’re planning on having a New Years party here too so that I have all of A’s stuff with me and can get him to bed (he still doesn’t sleep without me at night!).
I think we’re going to get stricter Covid restrictions because people are going crazy, having MASSIVE gatherings and it’s becoming super-spreader events. I can’t understand why people can be so stupid. Maybe you are young and won’t die but you might infect your elderly gran. Ugh. Anyway,will see you on the fb group!
You are all also welcome to follow my public insta @momimperfect2020.


----------



## Fern81

If anyone’s still reading now and then I hope to see you on Flueky’s fb group :)


----------



## CC94

I’m interested!


----------



## Flueky88

CC94, I'll find you from our March group and send a friend request so I can add you to the group.

Pine I sent you a message with my name on FB.

You are welcome to either stay friends or unfriend me after you are added to the group. I just prefer to keep it private so it's only us bnb ladies.


----------



## jellybeanxx

Happy new year everyone!
It’s been hectic here so haven’t been on but would love to be included in the FB group if it’s up and running?


----------



## Fern81

The fb group is up and running pls pm Flueky so she can arrange for everyone to join us there x


----------



## AzureOrchid

Sign me up for the FB group!! :)


----------



## JessdueJan

Oh I'm interested in fb group xx


----------

